# Who is wearing a Zenith today ?? Show what's on your wrist



## alex79

Hi WUS'ers,

There's those Sub-Forum and topics for various brands, I haven't noticed this topic for Zenith ( in the event there's one I'll have to apologise for the double topic )

Let me start with this.









Who's next?


----------



## wills0_9

Yes, there is...!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=615220

Not sure if I have linked the thread correctly!

Will


----------



## Watch Box

Nice thread! Wish I could play!


----------



## alex79

wills0_9 said:


> Yes, there is...!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=615220
> 
> Not sure if I have linked the thread correctly!
> 
> Will


As a matter of fact you did linked it correctly, thank you.

I'll have to delete this thread.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No you won't - this thread has given me the perfect excuse to close the other (by now practically unmanageable) thread! Keep going here.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## alex79

Hartmut Richter said:


> No you won't - this thread has given me the perfect excuse to close the other (by now practically unmanageable) thread! Keep going here.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Alright sir, so here's another wrist shot earlier today.









Come on guys show some Zenith


----------



## WTSP

Very well, if things have to start anew, here's mine:









Zenith Class Elite HW calibre 650


----------



## tats

New to me last week. Just loving it


----------



## omeglycine

Old pic, but matches today's sky.


----------



## denmanproject

I've had a few Zeniths in the past, amazing brand with solid value and heritage IMO. Tried this one on earlier this week and may be back in the club soon b-)


----------



## alex79

denmanproject said:


> I've had a few Zeniths in the past, amazing brand with solid value and heritage IMO. Tried this one on earlier this week and may be back in the club soon b-)


That's a fine choice 

Here I go today, not sure about what colour this dial is? 
It's grey with shades of? Anyway it's a lovely colour !


----------



## alex79

tats said:


> New to me last week. Just loving it


I truly understand why.


----------



## wills0_9

Class Elite...my everyday in the office watch.









Will


----------



## Alex_TA

omeglycine said:


> Old pic, but matches today's sky.
> View attachment 5220178


My new pic attachment to your old 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

colorful thursday ;-)


----------



## SW2201

Looks good on your wrist. What size is your wrist? I'm considering this model, but think that the 42mm will look better on my 7" wrist.



hengkyganda said:


> colorful thursday ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5225466


----------



## SW2201

Vintage Thursday...


----------



## tats

SW2201 said:


> Vintage Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 5226226


What is that? I love it


----------



## hengkyganda

my wrist is 6.5"



SW2201 said:


> Looks good on your wrist. What size is your wrist? I'm considering this model, but think that the 42mm will look better on my 7" wrist.


----------



## maik

EP Chronograph Silver Dial


----------



## Solomente

maik said:


> EP Chronograph Silver Dial


Technically that's a Captain, not an EP (model line anyway, they all use the EP movement) 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hello Gents, not sure on that one, but I'll try. If any remark that it doesn't belong here I won't post pics of my Daytona Zenith. 
Perhaps tricky a Rolex body with a Zenith EP heart =)









Accepted or rejected?


----------



## philskywalker

Defy Open


----------



## wills0_9

.....de Luca series I









Will


----------



## Fantasio

Today tricolor watch and shirt.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## SW2201

tats said:


> What is that? I love it


Thanks tats - it's an early 1950's Zenith 18k rose gold caliber 156. More information can be found at this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/information-vintage-zenith-calibre-156-a-891390.html



hengkyganda said:


> my wrist is 6.5"


Thanks hengkyganda.

BTW, both of your watches are on my hitlist which I've shortlisted to 5 watches. Can only pull the trigger on one. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## maik

Solomente said:


> Technically that's a Captain, not an EP (model line anyway, they all use the EP movement)
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


They recently ditched the Captain nomenclature for this model. Case back says El Primero now, too.

http://m.zenith-watches.com/en_en_m/el-primero-chronograph-102.html


----------



## sneer

with plum..or with chocolate ..?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Just got delivered yesterday (pic technically from yesterday) and couldn't be happier with it. My first Zenith.


----------



## WTSP

alex79 said:


> Hello Gents, not sure on that one, but I'll try. If any remark that it doesn't belong here I won't post pics of my Daytona Zenith.
> Perhaps tricky a Rolex body with a Zenith EP heart =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted or rejected?


I don't think that anyone will complain about seeing a Zenith Daytona here. :thumbup:


----------



## wills0_9

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just got delivered yesterday (pic technically from yesterday) and couldn't be happier with it. My first Zenith.


Congratulations.
Great choice.

Will


----------



## alex79

wills0_9 said:


> Congratulations.
> Great choice.
> 
> Will


+1- congrats and enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Hartmut Richter

It's the inner values that count.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, I got a little fed up with the black strap on an all silver watch (barring moonphase) so I decided to be adventurous and go for a little colour. I had a reddish-brown leather strap put on this and think it looks rather good. I know it isn't the best of piccies but here goes:









On my wrist as I type this, of course.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## maik




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Respirator ref. P 7636 (1970) on black Croco


----------



## EnderW

Just got back from beach vacation - after 12 days of Seiko Orange Monster on the wrist, my 1969 38mm El Primero feels like a feather.


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today:









Cheers


----------



## hengkyganda

burgundy horween on my tricolor :-d


----------



## Jukka

Underrated beauty.


----------



## omeglycine

Jukka said:


> Underrated beauty.


That it is. I have a friend who's looking at a number of watches as his next purchase, with one of the new 39mm Rolex OPs as a leading contender. Based on his criteria and preferences, I also recommended the black dial Espada. It is now strongly in contention with the Rolex.


----------



## Solomente

Jukka said:


> View attachment 5308090
> 
> Underrated beauty.


Gorgeous. Is that a blue dial or just the AR coating reflecting blue over a black dial? If it's not blue, they should've made one


----------



## omeglycine

Solomente said:


> Gorgeous. Is that a blue dial or just the AR coating reflecting blue over a black dial? If it's not blue, they should've made one


It's the ar coating. They make a black dial and a white dial. Though the black has a touch of blue with the text and second hand.


----------



## Jukka

The dial is black but as it has slight sunburst effect on it with the AR coating it changes from almost brown to black and on to blue. There's some fine details on the dial that most watches (even Rolex) lack. For example the indices have polished sides but brushed top with the luminous material imbedded on the end of each indice with angular D-shape. Hard to describe but the details are really nice. The white version isn't as pleasing to my eyes as the indices are not as visible from the white background.


----------



## nickma

they also make a brown one. It's rather nice.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy diver 600 m (1969). Arguably my favorite arrival this summer. Now freshly serviced and regulated (+- 1 second per day). I didn't set the date.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## sempervivens

Happy 14th of September








1971 Zenith El Primero G58x (G5814 ?) (see also https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/vintage-zenith-el-primero-18-k-lost-reference-1015822.html)


----------



## hengkyganda

still honeymooning with this beauty 
really love this combo 
pic is from the other day :-d


----------



## EnderW

Over-represented here, but never the less a beautiful watch - 38mm 1969 El Primero


----------



## tats

Hartmut Richter said:


> Well, I got a little fed up with the black strap on an all silver watch (barring moonphase) so I decided to be adventurous and go for a little colour. I had a reddish-brown leather strap put on this and think it looks rather good. I know it isn't the best of piccies but here goes:
> 
> View attachment 5261818
> 
> 
> On my wrist as I type this, of course.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I took a slightly less ambitious route and went dark blue


----------



## Rooboy

The end of the day down under - hope you all have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting - but the white stitching makes it a little sporty IMO.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

How nice - a reverse panda "Grande Class" with large date feature from the Nataf era (the _rattrapante _Cal. 4026 without the split second feature).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## tats

Hartmut Richter said:


> Interesting - but the white stitching makes it a little sporty IMO.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Same thinking here. Enjoying the sporty-ness now and thinking about going with a dark brown for the dressier days


----------



## omeglycine

Back from service


----------



## Jimbobaroobob




----------



## Alex_TA

Problem-free watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Alex_TA said:


> Problem-free watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheeky


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Alex_TA said:


> Problem-free watch


Very glad to hear it! Enjoy!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## OttoH

133.8 from 1953


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Rooboy

Hartmut Richter said:


> How nice - a reverse panda "Grande Class" with large date feature from the Nataf era (the _rattrapante _Cal. 4026 without the split second feature).....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Harmut. I really wanted to get the El Primero movement given its history and I really enjoy the Zenith story, style and heritage. You mention that this is the 4026 without the split seconds - is this the 4010 as inscribed on the back of my Grande? Is this still classified as a rattrapante? This seems to be one of the more demure models from the Nataf era, I don't see a lot of them around?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stere




----------



## Hartmut Richter

You are correct - you have the Cal. 4010 which is now also found in the Pilot Big Date.

The large date feature towards the 6:00 was originally developed for the _rattrapante _El Primero (Cal. 4026). Like many other things, Zenith wisely decided it was wasted if only used in this movement (_rattrapantes _are very expensive so the output is small) and brought out a non-_rattrapante_ version which they designated Cal. 4010. No, yours is not a _rattrapante_, despite the common grande date feature, I'm afraid.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## WTSP

Solomente said:


>


Nice how two of the subdials take on a different color.


----------



## stere




----------



## Hartmut Richter

How nice! Cal. 2562 PC I presume - and in excellent condition too! Which would make it a 1972 watch.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

My first ever Zenith, a gift from a friend yesterday.
What surprised me was the 100M. water resistance, from a watch with a push-in caseback!
Screw down crown, all stainless with gold plating, 5x sigs. and the Zenith Movado cal.22.6
Love it.


----------



## busmatt

Looking good Bob, bet you wish you had one of these back in the day






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What an interesting watch. I had not come across the "Mistral" model range. It is not listed among the 1980s Zenith ranges in Rössler so I would presume that it is from the late 1970s or very early 1980s (the Movado connection ceased in 1984).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## busmatt

bobbee said:


> My first ever Zenith, a gift from a friend yesterday.
> What surprised me was the 100M. water resistance, from a watch with a push-in caseback!
> Screw down crown, all stainless with gold plating, 5x sigs. and the Zenith Movado cal.22.6
> Love it.
> View attachment 5492713


Nice watch Bob, I bet you wish you had one of those back in the day 






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## maik




----------



## billyblue




----------



## sempervivens

Can somebody explain how it is possible to fit an automatic chronograph (with date) in a 7 mm case?


----------



## bobbee

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 5502089
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain how it is possible to fit an automatic chronograph (with date) in a 7 mm case?


Witchcraft, of course!
Joking aside, that's pretty slim for an auto alone. My Mistral above is only 1mm. slimmer!


----------



## OttoH

My first trench watch. Sadly the dial is damaged. Cal ?
...and self made strap.


----------



## sempervivens

bobbee said:


> Witchcraft, of course!


The secret is of course (besides the El Primero movement, and a slim gold case) in the convex dial.









Happy Michaelmas!


----------



## maik

I've had this EP for 2 months now and the rest of the collection is still struggling to get wrist time


----------



## Jukka

Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Calibre? Depends on the size.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Rose Gold Striking 10th


----------



## fordy964

Some lovely Zenith's on here!

This is my (new to me) 02.0500.400 on its original bracelet. The 02 denotes a 'with' bracelet watch I believe which I think gets you drilled lugs so that you can push the pins out. It doesn't use spring bars and its a right fiddle to do. Consequently it's staying on the bracelet for a bit. Sorry about the crappy telephone pictures.





Had a little flirt with this brown Morellato strap but needs a deployant procuring first.



business end...



Still prefer it on the dark blue Morelatto though. On the bracelet, it looks a bit monochrome. The blue strap gives it some much needed contrast. It's a new blue suit watch...


----------



## OttoH

Today Captain 71


----------



## bobbee

fordy964 said:


> Some lovely Zenith's on here!
> 
> This is my (new to me) 02.0500.400 on its original bracelet. The 02 denotes a 'with' bracelet watch I believe which I think gets you drilled lugs so that you can push the pins out. It doesn't use spring bars and its a right fiddle to do. Consequently it's staying on the bracelet for a bit. Sorry about the crappy telephone pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little flirt with this brown Morellato strap but needs a deployant procuring first.
> 
> 
> 
> business end...
> 
> 
> 
> Still prefer it on the dark blue Morelatto though. On the bracelet, it looks a bit monochrome. The blue strap gives it some much needed contrast. It's a new blue suit watch...


It's amazing how different your watch looks on the different bands.
The blue does give contrast, and a nice "formal" effect. The brown gives an earthier and softer look, great for jeans and boots!

Great photos BTW.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## richy176

Wearing this one today










But yesterday it was this one










Gave this one to my son


----------



## Too Old

This one today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hush67

Jukka said:


> View attachment 5308090
> 
> Underrated beauty.


One of the most beautiful Zenith I´ve ever seen, congrats!


----------



## wills0_9

De Luca Mk II

















Will


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Bono1

Hello, Here are 2 pics of my new Zenith Pilot Extra Special, A good catch in my Opinion, with Flighthistory...! Love it every day i wear it


----------



## chiangleng.tea




----------



## fordy964

Having worn my EP for a solid two weeks when I first bought it, I've been wearing other things so as not to overdo it since! It's the 'Golden Week' holidays in China at the moment so it's dressed down on the brown croc and back on my wrist. I'm very fond of this watch already.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Just my humble little Elite (inside a massive 44 case :-d) today









Cheers


----------



## sempervivens

Spaceman # 7







Vintage Zenith Defy ref 01.1010.290 (same as the earlier ref A 7652), 1972. On original G.F. bracelet, dated 3/ 1972. Zenith cal 2562 PC (I didn't set the date).


----------



## bobbee

Wow, such beautiful watches!
I must get one of the El Primeros...


----------



## omeglycine

Sold my Pilot Big Date, so I'm Zenithless for the first time in 4 or so years. Hope the new owner really enjoys it. In the meantime, I have a few watches still around to enjoy


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith Defy ref. A 3645, 1971. On original G.F. bracelet, dated 2/ 1971. Zenith cal 2562 PC










Screwed crown, 300 m water resistant.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*AAAAARRRGGHGHGGH!!! *Bad choice, definitely a *bad* choice!! Of all the modern Zeniths, that one is certainly one of the mode iconic (and, unlike the A386 "replacements", there is no Zenith alternative to this one in a slightly bigger case, etc.). You ditched a classic there - I bet you will regret it in a few years!

(The second issue here is: if you were going to get rid of it, why didn't you just send it to me?!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## omeglycine

I feel strangely fine with it, which I think seals it in my mind that it was the right decision. Though I'm sure I'll be back in the Zenith market again not too far off. And who knows, you might be right and a Pilot Big Date may find its way back to my wrist. It is an incredible, fantastic watch. But its temperamental nature led me to stray!


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## maik




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## billyblue

Still in love with the volcano


----------



## fordy964

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 5617130


these are really growing on me!


----------



## EnderW

Just for fun of it - rear view...


----------



## rexet

Freshly arrived this morning! I am already in love!


----------



## alex79

rexet said:


> Freshly arrived this morning! I am already in love!
> 
> View attachment 5658706


We most would fall easily for that beauty ! 
Congrats 

Earlier was wearing this other beauty powered by Zenith


----------



## maik

rexet said:


> Freshly arrived this morning! I am already in love!
> 
> View attachment 5658706


Looks like you made the right choice re size. The bracelet probably makes it wear bigger still.


----------



## rexet

Thank you guys!
I spent days and days in many ADs to compare the 38mm and 42mm and I finaly got convinced that the 38mm was the right choice for me (6.8" wrist).
I do prefer this watch on alligator but I kind of also like the steel bracelet. Since it was cheaper to purchase on bracelet and then buy the leather after I ordered it on bracelet. Moreover I think the brown alligator add an extra color to the watch that definitively don't need it and this is the reason I plan to make a custom grey one (the grey of one of the subdial)


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Uhrmensch

rexet said:


> Freshly arrived this morning! I am already in love!
> 
> View attachment 5658706


Congrats Rexet, very nice!


----------



## maik




----------



## Solomente

Captain Chronograph today


----------



## Bbbbb

pic from last week, still wearing my de luca II


----------



## Tony Abbate

Captain Central Seconds on a custom strap by LPV Bespoke


----------



## Ctkjjk

Captain Chrono w gold bezel fresh from purchase from Ashford - no time to put on before I snapped pic! Liking it a lot!


----------



## hengkyganda

tricolor day


----------



## hedgehog_

Zenith El primero Pilot Big Date Special 
In love with this watch but most sure i am going to sell it soon, there are other pieces.. and one cannot afford having it all!


----------



## unsub073




----------



## sc16

Good to see that Dan and Hartmut are still here! They have advised me 6 years ago with their valuable inputs which made me buy my below every day watch. So wearing this today......


----------



## WTSP

sc16 said:


> Good to see that Dan and Hartmut are still here! They have advised me 6 years ago with their valuable inputs which made me buy my below every day watch. So wearing this today......
> 
> View attachment 5695882


Glad to see that your Defy is holding up. It will probably be near indestructable over the long term.

Hartmut and Dan have really made the Zenith forum something special, bringing a lot of knowledge and enthusiasm, as well as a good balance between appreciation and critique of Zenith. I think that this is exactly what Zenith deserves.

Sadly, it seems that Dan's final post was Christmas Eve 2014 and to my knowledge he has not posted since. This is rather sad and I hope that he's okay.

Of course even by himself I would say that Hartmut is the best moderator that I have seen on WUS.

Here's to them and sharing their enthusiasm for Zenith!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, thanks for the flowers, as we say in Germany. Dan has to a certain extent left us for the "other forum" (International Watch League). I still keep in touch with him and he is doing OK.

As for the Defy, it is starting to show some signs of regular wear - but then, it's what it was made for. A typical Defy: will take anything and still keep on ticking.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Marius78

That watch is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sc16

Hartmut Richter said:


> As for the Defy, it is starting to show some signs of regular wear - but then, it's what it was made for. A typical Defy: will take anything and still keep on ticking.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


so true, actually, I did not pay attention to the photo when posting and did not realize how it looked vs all the other models posted. Mine looks dirty! hahahaha. Will have to send it for a clean up..
But again, if I look back what I have done with this watch (used my defy for swimming, sports, meetings, casual events, etc) my hats off to Zenith! It still rocks and I love it!


----------



## vkuong




----------



## alex79

Nearly 25 years ago we got this Daytona powered by Zenith movement, last service was many years back and it's still keeping a great time with + 6 sec per day. 









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pacific 1989 ref. 59.0010.400


----------



## Fresco1

Love wearing it.


----------



## asteeldncr

Vintage






Zenith Automatic


----------



## sizzle310

Solomente said:


>


Impeccable dial. And the red date is awesome!


----------



## Solomente

sizzle310 said:


> Impeccable dial. And the red date is awesome!


Thanks! I always thought the red date was cool too  I love that watch but don't get to wear it very often. I work in a formal office setting so it's not appropriate. Only gets weekend wear, and only weekends when I'm not cutting grass and doing work around the house...

Here's a better pic of it (matches my avatar)


----------



## Shutterbug57




----------



## maik

Love how the dial responds to different light.


----------



## EnderW

maik said:


> Love how the dial responds to different light.


Ditto


----------



## WTSP

X 3


----------



## Jibarito

Absolute thrill


----------



## fordy964

Shutterbug57 said:


>


Currently contemplating a chance of a Class EP in this style.  I like it on the brown croco strap.


----------



## transporter305

My recent entry to the Zenith club.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I was wearing mine today too - also on a brown strap. I have now switched to something with a little more lume.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

I thought the brown strap looked good next to my Cubans, lol. 
Herr Richter, speaking of the lume... I have a "love/hate" thing for this watch. When I hold it and look at its face and movement and details - it's close to perfection. The ideal of a classy, classic, versatile timepiece. But when it comes to using it - legibility is really lacking. Forget about the Day/Month microscopic windows and no lume at all, but even silver on silver hands are hard to read with my 51 years old eyes(with glasses) in less than perfect lighting conditions. Is your experience with yours somewhat similar?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I have personally got to the stage where I need glasses and could do with the sort that correct my long sightedness (the current ones only correct my astigmatism). I can scarcely read the date and have given up on the day-of-the-week and month features long a go. However, I can still read the moonphase - and I never really had any problems with reading the time. At least not during the day. The faceted hands make reading the time on this rather easier than one might think. As a result, I never even considered selling this watch. I love the classic 1950s chronos with their _dauphin _hands (though some of those had lume) and I think this one matches them to a tee, except possibly in colour (the originals were usually gold or gold plated).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 143-6 chronograph ca. 1952.


----------



## omeglycine

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 5948746
> 
> 
> Zenith cal 143-6 chronograph ca. 1952.


Fantastic example. I've been contemplating a few cal 143s recently. If I'd seen one that nice I doubt I'd still be contemplating!


----------



## philskywalker

my fav watch... hands down


----------



## sempervivens

omeglycine said:


> Fantastic example. I've been contemplating a few cal 143s recently. If I'd seen one that nice I doubt I'd still be contemplating!


Keep an eye out for the Zenith catalog ;-)


----------



## probep

Annual Calendar Chronograph
November 10, 2015


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My Vintage 1969










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91bulldog




----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My Port Royal chronograph on leather strap.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith military Pilot chronograph ca. 1954/55


----------



## EnderW

EL PR MERO


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Jukka

An end to a long search for the holy Grail. I feel like my watch collecting days have reached their pinnacle and nothing can really compete with this.


----------



## Fantasio

So it has arrived. Congratulations, looks excellent!

Feels better than Espada, eh? ;-)



Jukka said:


> An end to a long search for the holy Grail. I feel like my watch collecting days have reached their pinnacle and nothing can really compete with this.


----------



## Jukka

Espada felt great and I have a soft spot it for years to come (and perhaps hope to add one back to my collection when funds permit) but this is a different beast altogether. No regrets.


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Chronomaster Bullitt Grande Date


----------



## santinon




----------



## WTSP

Jukka said:


> View attachment 6047146
> 
> An end to a long search for the holy Grail. I feel like my watch collecting days have reached their pinnacle and nothing can really compete with this.


Interesting to see that this is one of the chronometer certified models.


----------



## joe72T

ok I'll play. Circa 1954.


----------



## rubbersoul

Oh wow! An oldie but goodie!


----------



## Time Exposure

As Hartmut Richter predicted, resistance truly was futile. Thank goodness!
So for the first time in 3 years, a Zenith joins the small family.








I can't go into detail here about the retailer and price, but it was a better deal than first caught my eye (PM if you're curious for details-I think discussing it here is against the rules?). 








I even wore a red shirt to match the bezel!
It's a great fit (as the 45mm watch head goes) for my 7.5" wrist. Hard to tell from pics so close, but there's plenty of skin at both sides of the lugs.
Here's one more smart-phone-under-fluorescent-lighting picture.








I'll wait until I get home to size my bracelet. You need to anchor one side while unscrewing the other.
Happy to join the Zenith family again! Maybe this one will stick with me for awhile


----------



## Solomente

Captain Chronograph today at work


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that's a smashing looking watch! A worthy successor to the original (Rainbow Flyback from the 1990s). And yes, it's better to discuss prices via PM - thanks for remembering that.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Time Exposure

Hartmut Richter said:


> Now that's a smashing looking watch! A worthy successor to the original (Rainbow Flyback from the 1990s).


I love it! With all due respect to the original, I feel it looks too elegant for a tool watch. The 90's Rainbow has many rounded surfaces that (to me) seem out of place on one of the ultimate tool watches of all time. The new reference is masculine without going overboard like the Defy Rainbow. The Stratos is "just right."
Lest you think I am too harsh in my criticism of the 90's Rainbow and the subsequent Defy Rainbow, you should know I would jump at the chance to own either one. Sadly, my watch wallet has my feet firmly secured to the ground (despite its lightness). No jumping at the chance when the watch wallet is empty!


----------



## fordy964

was yesterday really put forgot to post.


----------



## Solomente

Red Primero


----------



## everestx

Trying to warm up with some gold today


----------



## Wein

Got my Winsor on today...


----------



## Rdenney

Traveling and will wear this Black Captain all week.

Rick "Still a highlight in my collection" Denney


----------



## santinon

My el primero


----------



## fordy964

Back on the bracelet for a while. It's very dressy on the bracelet.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice - but for that particular model, I prefer the black dialled one. And then, the modern one with red chrono seconds hand tip ("Class Sport" model). Still: congratulations on a fine watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Heiner




----------



## EnderW

Back on the wrist after few weeks of rotational neglect


----------



## ezinternet

Damnedest thing happened.
I wear my Apple Watch mostly when I'm running around in the house away from my desk, so I can take calls remotely.

And first time I ever selected the random photo background option.

You know all those wrist shots we take ... you know ... the ones that just collect in the Photo library.

So I guess this makes it a first-generation AppleWatch / first-gen DeLuca franken-marriage?


----------



## wills0_9

Class El Primero...

Will


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now you know why I don't waste time and money on these gadgety things: it can't even get the time right! Should be 5:05, not 9:15.... :roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

This month 8 years ago I got my first Zenith El Primero, only without the -ro...









Zenith Prime, the handwound version of the El Primero, was presented by Zenith in 1994.









Still a favorite, and it is very light and thin too (only 9 mm).


----------



## Hartmut Richter

9mm - try to get that out of a pre-1969 manual chronograph! They really made a fantastic movement when they created the El Primero.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rdenney

Hartmut Richter said:


> 9mm - try to get that out of a pre-1969 manual chronograph! They really made a fantastic movement when they created the El Primero.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Even the automatic versions are thin. My 2010 Captain is 12mm thick and my 1986 Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph is 11mm thick, both with automatic EP movements. It's one of the things I like about the movement.

Rick "who admires thin" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> 9mm - try to get that out of a pre-1969 manual chronograph!


And the date, the high frequency, and 56 hours power reserve.


----------



## Solomente




----------



## nevzat

Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

Been a while, but I'm wearing today my 11mm-thick Ebel Chronograph, Zenith caliber 40.0, ca. 1986.

Rick "the watch that brought back the El Primero" Denney


----------



## nevzat

nevzat said:


> View attachment 6255705
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using Tapatalk


Today im wearing my super sub sea 146hp...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## sempervivens

Rdenney said:


> Been a while, but I'm wearing today my 9mm-thick Ebel Chronograph, Zenith caliber 40.0, ca. 1986.


Is this really 9 mm or is it as you previously said the '1986 Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph 11mm thick'?

Among the vintage El Primero's only the first series A386 and the A787/788 are 9 mm. Any watch that can equal this would be quite special.

Now wearing the biggest and thickest among the vintage El Primero's, 44 mm wide and 14 mm thick:


----------



## Solomente

laikrodukas said:


>


That's a beauty! Love it!


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Blu dial :-d


----------



## Rdenney

sempervivens said:


> Is this really 9 mm or is it as you previously said the '1986 Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph 11mm thick'?
> 
> Among the vintage El Primero's only the first series A386 and the A787/788 are 9 mm. Any watch that can equal this would be quite special.




No, my fuzzy brain. It's 11mm. I fixed it.

Speaking of an A386, and begging forgiveness for the terrible photo, look what I saw today:









It was in a brightly backlit (hence the bad iPhone photo) display case at MGI headquarters in New Jersey, where I had just dropped off three Ebels for warranty service.

Rick "who didn't look at the thickness, however" Denney


----------



## Time Exposure

Rdenney said:


> No, my fuzzy brain. It's 11mm. I fixed it.
> 
> Speaking of an A386, and begging forgiveness for the terrible photo, look what I saw today:
> 
> View attachment 6268578
> 
> 
> It was in a brightly backlit (hence the bad iPhone photo) display case at MGI headquarters in New Jersey, where I had just dropped off three Ebels for warranty service.
> 
> Rick "who didn't look at the thickness, however" Denney


Gosh, for being such a supposedly rare issue (fewer examples than Zenith from what I recall), I sure do see more of these Movado versions. Must be a US market-thing?
Great watch.


----------



## sempervivens

A good-looking first series Movado Astronic. Not as rare as the Zenith Espada.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Solomente

An absolutely gorgeous Saturday here in the southeast US. Chronograph is running to time the baby's nap


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "not my usual weekend watch" Denney


----------



## Rooboy

Breakfast time in Melbourne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Wore this one yesterday:







1948, cal. 126-5.

Here's a 1949 ad for a similar watch (same case and dial, probably a different movement, given the clearly visible additional inscription- "automatic" or "chronometre", dunno)


----------



## atifch_84

Zenith Elite Chronograph Classic


----------



## EnderW

atifch_84 said:


> Zenith Elite Chronograph Classic


AH, there she is - first one I see on the wrist. Very very nice. Definitely a dress chrono.
Got any pics further away? Curious how it looks at the distance as the tiny bezel and light dial usually make it look bigger.


----------



## sempervivens

A nice 1960's dial. Here's back to the '90's


----------



## Time Exposure

atifch_84 said:


> Zenith Elite Chronograph Classic


Great!
Just when I thought I wanted this:








I have to recalibrate my sights!
Beautiful execution by Zenith. Congratulations!


----------



## EnderW

1969 38mm reissue today.... Been quiet on this forum - wish there was more Zenith activity


----------



## probep

My vintage Zenith 2532


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens

The longest night and shortest day... Doubting Thomas day...








Zenith Defy Gauss ref. A7686 ca. 1972 (950 pieces). Note: as cal 2562 PC requires cycling back and forth with the hands to set the date, I didn't.

Happy 21st December!


----------



## probep

Today with amazing Zenith Elite


----------



## UDDwaine




----------



## AD76




----------



## OhioMade

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Merry Xmas b-)








Zenith A386 (1969)


----------



## Solomente

At work on Xmas eve


----------



## EnderW

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!!! 38mm 1969 reissue on this 75 degree Christmas Eve in NYC


----------



## Solomente

EnderW said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!!! 38mm 1969 reissue on this 75 degree Christmas Eve in NYC
> View attachment 6421570


Killer shot


----------



## xxjorelxx

Happy Holidays! Wearing this little slim watch today. A Zenith Victorious


----------



## gsirles

New Elite Ultra Thin - can't take it off!


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one, cheers


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Time Exposure

The only one I have








Not to be confused with the only other one I want (I'm looking at you, 1/10th Of A Second...)


----------



## iggy-th

Happy New Year Everyone !!


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## pui1627

New Year, But Old Watch: Zenith 220S Cal.2531


----------



## Solomente

Red Primero today. Sorry my cell camera sucks


----------



## Jukka

Loving this still.


----------



## maik




----------



## hengkyganda

with new canvas shoes


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice and a suitable alternative - but either your date setting is completely wrong or the "new" canvas shoes can't be quite as new as that. Or you work on a different calendar (jewish? arab? chinese??).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dyusem

Jukka said:


> Loving this still.
> View attachment 6554530


I've got a soft spot for blue face watches...just gorgeous!


----------



## Solomente

dyusem said:


> I've got a soft spot for blue face watches...just gorgeous!


And black face watches with blue tinted anti reflective coating!


----------



## hengkyganda

Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice and a suitable alternative - but either your date setting is completely wrong or the "new" canvas shoes can't be quite as new as that. Or you work on a different calendar (jewish? arab? chinese??).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I never set the date on all my watches that have date function :-d


----------



## Howard35

Was looking for a 38 tri-color ended up w this 410 instead.


----------



## Lacroix

Feel like wearing my 42mm trip-color this weekend!


----------



## probep

Winter, snow and Zenith Elite.


----------



## sempervivens

More snow b-)









Zenith El Primero A386 (1969)


----------



## cwatchman

I am drooling over this thread. Amazing watches.


----------



## everestx

Sunny and 70 degrees in South Texas


----------



## EnderW

everestx said:


> Sunny and 70 degrees in South Texas


Sweet. 25 degrees with real feel of 15 here in NYC. Wrist shot outside is pointless as there are 3-4 layers of clothes


----------



## odesskiy

My newly acquired object of desire...


----------



## EnderW

Caught setting sun on the dial and wanted to share. Snow armageddon (or more like a casual snowfall for NYC) tomorrow.


----------



## DonnieD

Such beautiful watches in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Tourbillon incoming!


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My weekend baby and I cannot take it off my wrist.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

I've been wearing this for a month now: my favorite daily beater.


----------



## Solomente

Red Primero limited today


----------



## odesskiy

Swapped the steel bracelet out for a blue Hirsch strap. The watch is now perfect!


----------



## RT13




----------



## Mercury2wo

The Zenith Type 20 Montre d'Aeronef Limited Edition.

First weekend out with the 57.5mm giant.


----------



## sempervivens

Back from service.









Zenith El Primero Pilot and Diver's Chronograph (ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial) 300 m water resistant (ca. 1972).


----------



## hengkyganda

Colorful Monday...
El Primero & Indonesian Batik :-!


----------



## ilia

That is a great looking watch.


----------



## ilia

Those Pacific's are just classic looking, I regret having sold mine.


----------



## ilia

A great looking watch. These are huge and heavy. These pilots are a classic and you don't see them that often anymore,.


----------



## velocityboy

De Luca


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You *SOLD* it?! After all the effort I put into getting it over to you?!!

Oh well, never mind. Welcome back, ilia - it's nice to see you are still alive and kicking after all that time.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ilia

I haven't visited the Zenith Forum in a few years. I saw this thread today and was amazed by the number of Zenith El Primero Tri-Color Chronographs. A decade ago those were so rare to see. I am thrilled to see the return to the classic style of the Zenith's. There were also a few Zenith Elite watches that looked beautiful. Great to see so many photos posted.


----------



## exarkun12

thinking of purchasing a Zenith and barely holding off and this thread is not helping


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Why hold off?! Re-sis-tance-is-use-less.....re-sis-tance-is-use-less.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## EnderW

This tri-color beauty again


----------



## wills0_9

De Luca on golden brown leather....









Will


----------



## Changstaz




----------



## sc1

My first one. 35mm 28 jewels in stainless steel with original band and crown.


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Striking 10th in Rose Gold today


----------



## Cirroc

EP Espada Rose Gold


----------



## tle




----------



## Blueviewlaguna

The EP Espada Rose Gold in the bracelet is a Beautiful Piece!


----------



## wills0_9

Will


----------



## wills0_9

Back with the de Luca after work!

Will


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Time Exposure

unsub073 said:


>


This is teetering on my list for "next," but I have this (wearing today) 








so the urgency doesn't match the desire (yet)!
I love that the minutes register is unencumbered, and if I really need to time something for hours, I can center the bezel triangle on the hour hand and read each five minutes as one hour.
The only thing holding me back are the five other chronographs on my want list.
And money. That's pretty important too.


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Have a great WE all!


----------



## ascari_2

Some beautiful watches here.


----------



## Sinaisid

One of my faves today!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Valentine's Day !









Zenith Defy Gauss ref A7686 ca. 1971/72 'waterproof' 300 m

















































Happy Sunday!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## gsirles

Me! I know many don't like this combo but I'd rather not wear the OEM leather in the water (on vacation in FL at the moment).


----------



## hengkyganda

Saturday playtime :-d


----------



## PKC

View attachment 7246938


----------



## wills0_9

Just taken off the wrist...
Class El Primero with little brother!









Will


----------



## tle

rolex...blancpain...GS..panerai...come and goes but this baby always stay by my side!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

The first...


----------



## Solomente

Haven't worn this one in a couple weeks


----------



## gb57

The Zenith Type 20 Montre d'Aeronef Extra Special.


----------



## tle

cant get enough of the 1969...more pics please !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Here's some of my average quality pics.



tle said:


> cant get enough of the 1969...more pics please !!!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Prime (1994)









Zenith cal 420 (Zenith El Primero handwound)


----------



## wills0_9

Zenith Prime in black...

















Will


----------



## wills0_9

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 7284242
> 
> 
> Zenith Prime (1994)
> 
> View attachment 7284250
> 
> 
> Zenith cal 420 (Zenith El Primero handwound)
> 
> View attachment 7284258


Just received mine yesterday! Very pleased.

Do you know how many of these Prime 420 Zenith produced?

Will


----------



## sempervivens

Total production of cal 420 was 16100 pieces; that includes all the different versions of Zenith Prime (the steel with black and white dial, the goldplated with two different dials, the 18 k gold, and the 18 k gold pocketwatch) ànd the steel El Primero HW with black and white dial. So that's about 8 different versions: I would estimate about 2500 pieces for each steel or goldplated Prime or El Primero HW, and 1100 pieces in 18 K gold (including the Prime pocketwatch). But that's only an estimate, only the total number of 16100 is official.

Congratulations with this superbly thin and accurate high-frequency handwound chronograph with date b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Just partially dismantle your El Primero and you've produced specimen #16101! :-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## wills0_9

Hartmut Richter said:


> Just partially dismantle your El Primero and you've produced specimen #16101! :-d
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Ha!
I know your thoughts on the El Primero HW!
;-)

Will


----------



## wills0_9

sempervivens said:


> Total production of cal 420 was 16100 pieces; that includes all the different versions of Zenith Prime (the steel with black and white dial, the goldplated with two different dials, the 18 k gold, and the 18 k gold pocketwatch) ànd the steel El Primero HW with black and white dial. So that's about 8 different versions: I would estimate about 2500 pieces for each steel or goldplated Prime or El Primero HW, and 1100 pieces in 18 K gold (including the Prime pocketwatch). But that's only an estimate, only the total number of 16100 is official.
> 
> Congratulations with this superbly thin and accurate high-frequency handwound chronograph with date b-)


Thank you. Very pleased with it. Perfect size.
Came with original box, strap, hang tag and buckle. No papers unfortunately.

Will


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> Just partially dismantle your El Primero and you've produced specimen #16101! :-d
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That is not entirely correct as you would also need a different mainspring and a slimmer case b-)


----------



## integrale

Latest addition:


----------



## fordy964

It's been on the original bracelet for a while now so I thought I would change pace with this vintage style brown strap. Loving it!


----------



## wills0_9

Good to see so many Class El Primeros! One of my favourite Zeniths.


Will


----------



## Resco

Extra special


----------



## Monad

EP HW on a custom ostrich quill strap--it also looks great on polished mesh. 

View attachment 7399082


----------



## Devray

Monad said:


> EP HW on a custom ostrich quill strap--it also looks great on polished mesh.
> 
> View attachment 7399082










It has been a while...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy (ca. 1970).

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## hengkyganda

Sunny Sunday


----------



## Jukka




----------



## Solomente




----------



## Ivo P

Stratos, looks huge but actually fits my wrist.


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "still amazed by this watch" Denney


----------



## coltagious

Bronze yesterday, today and likely tomorrow. Struggling to take this beauty off


----------



## Solomente

Just got this in a fortune cookie so I had to share it


----------



## EnderW

Solomente said:


> Just got this in a fortune cookie so I had to share it


|>
LOVE IT!! Both the fortune cookie message and the red EP


----------



## iceblade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceblade

My old darling. Favouring this mine than open heart EP nowadays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltagious

Bronzo with blue jeans, me thinks she looks great! :-d



Hope everyone have a great Sunday and a wonderful week ahead. Cheers


----------



## Jukka

Testing my new camera phone.


----------



## cmac06

Stratos Rainbow on black Kevlar with red stitching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh! - I'm disappointed. I though the watch came in the fortune cookie.....! :-s

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JHG722

It's a lazy Sunday, so it's sitting on the winder today, but still:


----------



## Time Exposure

cmac06 said:


> Stratos Rainbow on black Kevlar with red stitching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goodness! Zenith sold TWO of those? 
I have the other, and boy do I love it! 
It was quite the effort to let it rest today. I gave a seldom worn but admired Hamilton chrono a chance to spin madly today (Valjoux 7750).


----------



## cmac06

Hartmut Richter said:


> Oh! - I'm disappointed. I thought the watch came in the fortune cookie.....! :-s
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Never opened one of those. I guess I'll start checking more closely. Good advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## hengkyganda

Feeling super :-!


----------



## Time Exposure

hengkyganda said:


> Feeling super :-!
> 
> View attachment 7550642


Wonder Woman LOVES 36,000 vibrations per hour!


----------



## mar777

Vintage Zenith El Primero Rainbow


----------



## torrentmt

Open Chronomaster Ti 40mm


----------



## ceh6868

Love the tri-color almost pulled the trigger but couldn't get pass the partially-covered minute sub-dial. It bugs me.

Sent from Singapore using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith El Primero A384 (ca. 1969/1970).


----------



## everestx




----------



## Uhrmensch

This one, cheers


----------



## Iowa_Watchman




----------



## cmac06

^And mighty fine sock style also I might add.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdog44

My first Zenith.


----------



## 6R15




----------



## fordy964

this today


----------



## second hand

Hi, What a watch, so simple but so much class. Must put a smile on your dial ! How long have you owned?


----------



## Solomente




----------



## fordy964

second hand said:


> Hi, What a watch, so simple but so much class. Must put a smile on your dial ! How long have you owned?


Thanks, I've owned this Class El Primero for about a year now. It's in a big rotation so doesn't get worn daily but I enjoy it a lot when it does get on the wrist. The key for me for maximum enjoyment with this watch has always been straps. Since it has a silver dial, it gets overwhelmed when on the bracelet (which a polished Jubilee style) and it loses all its dial depth and character. Switch it onto a nice leather strap for the contrast and suddenly you notice the light play on the sunburst, on the sub-dials and on domed crystal. It seems to come to life then. Lovely!


----------



## tinitini




----------



## arusso826

This one is right at home with a suit & tie.


----------



## EnderW

arusso826 said:


> This one is right at home with a suit & tie.


I like your style  38mm ElPrimero with blue shirt, patterned sports coat in NYC today. No tie for me though.
I was like - hey is that my photo... What are the chances


----------



## maik




----------



## Longjean

Azure dual time.


----------



## DolleDolf

My one and only zenith



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdog44




----------



## arusso826

Here's one on an OMEGA NATO:


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Iowa_Watchman




----------



## sabby.marol

Favre Leuba Zenith Chronometer Cal 135








Sent from my LS-4503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sal_B

Took delivery of this beauty today


----------



## arusso826

SICK WATCH! Congratulations!



Sal_B said:


> Took delivery of this beauty today


----------



## arusso826

Grey NATO today.


----------



## galliano

upload an image


----------



## WTSP

Fantastic! Love the grey dial what a perfect dress watch.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. 01 1010 290 (ca. 1972).


----------



## fskywalker

My Zenith El Primero Rainbow with its new sapphire caseback 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## JodyH

Extra Special Bronze kind of day


----------



## hengkyganda

earlier this morning... :-d


----------



## cmac06

Nice strap on the 1969.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdog44




----------



## Dr.revolution

Just purchased today! I bought it from an AD instead of "grey market". Is the higher price worth it for an AD, or stupid move?


----------



## Uhrmensch

^^ Congrats on your new acquisition Doc, enjoy! 

Traveller Multicity for me today.
Cheers


----------



## Presh C

Zenith Elite 670


----------



## hi_bri

Just received this beauty yesterday in the mail from a pre-owned purchase. My grail thin diver - Zenith Rainbow Elite Diver cal. 670:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Lovely watch with great attention to detail (e.g. date disc matches colour of main dial). I have always liked the mango version of that one.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## hi_bri

Hartmut Richter said:


> Lovely watch with great attention to detail (e.g. date disc matches colour of main dial). I have always liked the mango version of that one.....


The Rainbow Elite Diver is understated but elegant. The bracelet is super comfy and I agree that the attention to details, quality, finish is top notch.

I've always wondered if anyone had a copy of the brochure on what all the color options were. I know there was a mango and white dial, but I think there was blue one too. There was an earlier model with ETA movement as well with the date at 3 o'clock.

Most of the info I could obtain about this watch was found on the forums, but there's not a lot. I don't even know exactly when the watch was actually on sale but I think it was from 1994 onward. Some have obtained this watch as NOS as late as 2005 but definitely this is not one that can be found new in this time.

But as soon as I saw the pics, I knew I had to have it! I'm thrilled I just lucked out on a pre-owned as they don't often appear often on sale.

-Brian


----------



## UKUSANL1

The Rainbow Diver is beautiful! Great watch, great find!


----------



## wills0_9

hi_bri said:


> Just received this beauty yesterday in the mail from a pre-owned purchase. My grail thin diver - Zenith Rainbow Elite Diver cal. 670:
> 
> View attachment 8043474


Lovely piece. I want one.


----------



## wills0_9

hi_bri said:


> The Rainbow Elite Diver is understated but elegant. The bracelet is super comfy and I agree that the attention to details, quality, finish is top notch.
> 
> I've always wondered if anyone had a copy of the brochure on what all the color options were. I know there was a mango and white dial, but I think there was blue one too. There was an earlier model with ETA movement as well with the date at 3 o'clock.
> 
> Most of the info I could obtain about this watch was found on the forums, but there's not a lot. I don't even know exactly when the watch was actually on sale but I think it was from 1994 onward. Some have obtained this watch as NOS as late as 2005 but definitely this is not one that can be found new in this time.
> 
> But as soon as I saw the pics, I knew I had to have it! I'm thrilled I just lucked out on a pre-owned as they don't often appear often on sale.
> 
> -Brian


This is from my 1999 catalogue...

They had disappeared from the catalogue by 2001 with start of the Netaf era.


----------



## Solomente

Limited edition Red Primero


----------



## hi_bri

wills0_9 said:


> This is from my 1999 catalogue...
> 
> They had disappeared from the catalogue by 2001 with start of the Netaf era.


Thanks for posting the catalogue pics!

I love my classic black dial but I'll keep my eye out for the blue as it seems to be a rare one...


----------



## krpdm

Zenith


----------



## Dr.revolution

Solomente said:


> Limited edition Red Primero


How many of these were made?


----------



## Ar.Parask

A colourful rainbow always brings a smile to my face!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Dr.revolution said:


> How many of these were made?


500


----------



## Dr.revolution

Solomente said:


> Dr.revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of these were made?
> 
> 
> 
> 500
Click to expand...

That's pretty cool, I'm a fan of limited editions


----------



## wills0_9

Will


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy cal 2552 PC (1969)


----------



## maik




----------



## EnderW

so many cool Zenith watches graced my wrist today....
But my one and only is 38mm 1969 reissue


----------



## EnderW

Classic Cars was a pleasant surprise. Looks great. The lugs are a bit sharp but nicely finished with cool angles. While I found the current 42mm El Primeros to wear large on my 6.25" wrist, this new one actually seems to wear well. Dark textured dial may be responsible, but also lugs seem to curve more.

Still not 100% sold on the dial, but subdial overlap and small details like pusher color lines, lug finishes, and subdial hands are all very very appealing


----------



## sempervivens

Happy feast day!

















Sun is shining, at least for the moment b-)


----------



## Longjean

Respirator X


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What was I wearing on my wrist today? Nothing! However, in my pocket, I had this:









(Ancient seller's piccie!)

I got this a fair number of years ago - thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-pocket-watch-237808.html - but unfortunately managed to drop it and bust the balance staff! o| I carefully measured out the dimensions, added a little for the hidden lip, consulted Rössler' calibre lists, finally found a staff for a Cal. 19''' N.V.S.I in Germany on fleabay, ordered it, brought the whole bundle to an experienced watchmaker, prayed for the best - and got the final result back last weekend. It gains a little but generally works like a dream! :-!

(Quick addition: when I got it, I first thought it was a Cal. 18 1/2''' N.V.S.I but it ultimately turned out it was the 19''' version.)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## gery82

I'm wearing a recent acquisition today --> Zenith Defy (apologies for the strap, I'm still on the hunt for a G. Freres ladder bracelet at a reasonable price)


----------



## fordy964

My Class EP again. Sometimes I wish I wore it more often but it's tough to get yourself noticed in the watch box these days :think:


----------



## denmanproject

b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

This one:









It just came back from the watchmaker last week. Unfortunately, it's still losing time (recently: 10 minutes inside a few hours!), although it has got somewhat better. At first, I thought it was downright awful regulation. Then I noticed that it's doing it erratically. Must be a loose cannon pinion so it will go back for a quick fix up soon.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## michael8238




----------



## sempervivens

gery82 said:


> I'm wearing a recent acquisition today --> Zenith Defy (apologies for the strap, I'm still on the hunt for a G. Freres ladder bracelet at a reasonable price)
> 
> 
> View attachment 8165994


Congratulations with the Defy. However you could consider keeping it like that as it can also be very nice on a strap (in fact some people don't like the bracelet). For mine above I added an original bracelet, but that costed me more than the watch itself. As always it is best to get the original bracelet together with the watch.


----------



## gery82

sempervivens said:


> Congratulations with the Defy. However you could consider keeping it like that as it can also be very nice on a strap (in fact some people don't like the bracelet). For mine above I added an original bracelet, but that costed me more than the watch itself. As always it is best to get the original bracelet together with the watch.


Yea I hear you. In fact I just purchased another one with its GF bracelet. It's money spent better, I mean the cheapest I could have gotten the bracelet was 465 euro, that's insane!


----------



## sempervivens

Yesterday one GF bracelet was sold in auction for 800 euro (however with El Primero endpieces).


----------



## Lukebor

Here's mine. 









IP6s


----------



## Split sec

Well, do not want to be the worst. Here is mine:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Those prices are starting to rival those for unused modern Zenith bracelets (e.g. ChronoMaster Cal. 410).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Spunwell

Zenith 69' reissue today


----------



## ericfeuer

This fresh outta the box and unwrapped









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## maik




----------



## Resco

Baron rouge

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

slapped s trap on this to try a new look from the bracelet


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Fantasio

On the bus heading downtown for beer and burgers.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A7650 (1970).


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What a nice watch! Late 1980s or early 1990s? Some scratching on the bezel - but then, my ChronoMaster doesn't get spared either.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Hi Hartmut. It's probably from around 1994. The scratches on the bezel are not too deep.


----------



## sempervivens

It is the ref 30.1250.400, a limited edition with chronometre designation, for the 125th anniversary of Zenith, as mentioned in the Chronomaster overview here.

Therefore it's from 1990.


----------



## Lukebor

Elite









IP6s


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Chronograph cal. 143-6; catalog 1956 ref. 2/3003


----------



## Solomente

Doubling up to decide which to wear 😉


----------



## EnderW

Solomente said:


> Doubling up to decide which to wear 


Sweet. Two beauties, one wrist.

BTW, this pic raises an interesting point. A major complaint re: modern El Primeros is the dial overlap. Here you have 2 watches with the same movement and same case dimensions - one with "overlap issue" and one without. It seems that this was a conscious design choice by Zenith to overlap (which subdial should be on top being a second issue, which I guess could have gone the other way). But still - movement dimensions allow for non-overlapping subdials


----------



## Rdenney

EnderW said:


> Sweet. Two beauties, one wrist.
> 
> BTW, this pic raises an interesting point. A major complaint re: modern El Primeros is the dial overlap. Here you have 2 watches with the same movement and same case dimensions - one with "overlap issue" and one without. It seems that this was a conscious design choice by Zenith to overlap (which subdial should be on top being a second issue, which I guess could have gone the other way). But still - movement dimensions allow for non-overlapping subdials


There is nothing unusually small about El Primero subdial spacing. This 44mm Ebel with the caliber 137 is based on a Lemania 1340 with basically the same spacing (Ebel used this movement to replace their use of the EP). The subdials overlap, but they are also asymmetrical in ways Zenith generally doesn't do.










Zenith have recently changed the layering of the overlap, which is welcome, but overlapping subdials are not that unusual. Yes, it was an aesthetic design decision.

Rick "wondering if the newest chronos in the market, like the Breitling B01, have wider spacing" Denney


----------



## Solomente

EnderW said:


> Sweet. Two beauties, one wrist.
> 
> BTW, this pic raises an interesting point. A major complaint re: modern El Primeros is the dial overlap. Here you have 2 watches with the same movement and same case dimensions - one with "overlap issue" and one without. It seems that this was a conscious design choice by Zenith to overlap (which subdial should be on top being a second issue, which I guess could have gone the other way). But still - movement dimensions allow for non-overlapping subdials


Yes I noticed the same thing when I took the picture. The watch on the right is actually from Zenith's old Captain line, which had a more formal look than the sportier El Primero line. But as far as the overall appearance of the dial vis a vis the subdial spacing, I think the Captain works perfectly fine. It doesn't look like a small movement in a big watch to me. Both are the same 42mm.


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero today for a rough day at work, I hope everyone is having a better work week than I am.


----------



## Rdenney

Been a while. The Ebel Chronosport: the watch that saved the El Primero. Zenith caliber 40.0.

Rick "ca. 1986" Denney


----------



## Spunwell

Rdenney said:


> Been a while. The Ebel Chronosport: the watch that saved the El Primero. Zenith caliber 40.0.
> 
> Rick "ca. 1986" Denney


Looking good Rick!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Chronomies

My Sporto.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## Ivo P

Enjoying every moment I wear it...


----------



## cmac06

Solomente said:


> Doubling up to decide which to wear


That black dialed one is hideous. Why don't you just send it over my way. It'll also make your life easier, since you'll never be faced with tough decisions like this again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

cmac06 said:


> That black dialed one is hideous. Why don't you just send it over my way. It'll also make your life easier, since you'll never be faced with tough decisions like this again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to step up bro! I love this community!


----------



## denmanproject

b-)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Didn't get the smudges off, but she's still a beauty.


----------



## wills0_9

Very pleased to have this one back from a service.....










Will


----------



## fordy964

Strap change


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## Spunwell

El Primero today, looking forward to an exciting round with my oldest tomorrow. That's Doug in the background.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hi, Doug! That's a beautiful combination - that NATO strap goes really well with that watch.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Spunwell

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hi, Doug! That's a beautiful combination - that NATO strap goes really well with that watch.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you sir!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

denmanproject said:


> b-)


Beautiful Port Royal!!
Can't make up my mind about getting one (without the window)..thinking still.


----------



## prashant11

Hey guys, new member. Been looking around for a while...pulled the trigger on this El Primero. Pretty happy with it so far. I do have a question. I'd like to change the strap but love the deployment clasp. Any ideas on where I can get a strap that would work with the factory deployment clasp? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmac06

prashant11 said:


> Hey guys, new member. Been looking around for a while...pulled the trigger on this El Primero. Pretty happy with it so far. I do have a question. I'd like to change the strap but love the deployment clasp. Any ideas on where I can get a strap that would work with the factory deployment clasp? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 8501402


You can always have one custom made; I think mine was 23/18, but it's been a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Elite 









IP6s


----------



## IronHide

My first and only Zenith. Not the model I thought I'd buy, as I was eyeing the 1969 reissue in the larger case size but once I stumbled across this Rainbow Flyback, the bright colorway really grabbed me. Sorry I don't have a wrist shot


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Not today, but the EP HW was on my wrist last night at the range.


----------



## ericfeuer

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Happy to see some gigantic Stratos models on here. I miss my Rainbow as it was very nearly the perfect daily chrono to my fancy grail chrono. But I opted for something less shiny.
As watch funds rebuild, I may come back to it.
Gents, enjoy those flybacks!


----------



## IronHide

Time Exposure said:


> Happy to see some gigantic Stratos models on here. I miss my Rainbow as it was very nearly the perfect daily chrono to my fancy grail chrono. But I opted for something less shiny.
> As watch funds rebuild, I may come back to it.
> Gents, enjoy those flybacks!


I'm 100% with you re shiny-ness of the Rainbow; One of the "downsides" IMHO but also on trend w polished center links. I keep wistful eyeballing the very brushed bracelets on a few of my Hamiltons... But am still really enjoying the Rainbow and hope one finds its way back to you soon!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## design-of-the-times

Had this about a month now.


----------



## rahwana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A7652 cal 2562 PC (1970).


----------



## sempervivens

Travelin' Light


----------



## jelly jam

rahwana said:


> View attachment 8731786
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Chronomaster! I can't decide if I like this one more or the silver with silver face model.


----------



## rahwana

jelly jam said:


> Nice Chronomaster! I can't decide if I like this one more or the silver with silver face model.


I was debating that myself but fell in love with the blue more in the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtj29

My Striking 10th says hi! Funny, 6 weeks ago I did not even know this watch existed. Then I "found" a picture on Pinterest and fell in love at first sight. The more I learned the more I wanted it. Then I found that it was a limited edition, so hopes fell, but by chance I checked DavidSW.com and he had one for sale. I flipped my Rolex Explorer II that I purchased with DavidSW and basically traded the Striking 10th. The fit and finish of this watch so far exceeds my Rolex. I am really happy with it. I hope to be a little more active on this forum - this watch has made me a Zenith fan. There are a lot of cool references out there. Wow.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations! Certainly a one-of-a-kind sort of watch. There have been other foudroyante chronographs (showing fractions of a second) but this one is the first with that indication in the centre. I personally haven't yet needed the subsecond accuracy (I need the hour indicator a little more; I mainly end up timing my parking time when going shopping in the city) but there will certainly be people that require it. And then, there is almost no alternative - and none that shows it quite as clearly.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sergio65

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 8742354
> 
> 
> Zenith Defy ref. A7652 cal 2562 PC (1970).


Incredible watch, now give it back to me!


----------



## kurtj29

Hartmut Richter said:


> Congratulations! Certainly a one-of-a-kind sort of watch. There have been other foudroyante chronographs (showing fractions of a second) but this one is the first with that indication in the centre. I personally haven't yet needed the subsecond accuracy (I need the hour indicator a little more; I mainly end up timing my parking time when going shopping in the city) but there will certainly be people that require it. And then, there is almost no alternative - and none that shows it quite as clearly.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks, I doubt I will ever really need tenth of a second accuracy. (I know I won't... ). But it certainly looks cool. Although my children did run track and field - I could have used it about 8 years ago. Maybe for the grandkids. I do have a Omega Speedmaster so I have the hour ability covered there. The Speedmaster's chrono just seems to lag around the dial now that I have this. I really love the energy of the striking 10th. Anyway, I love it and am really glad to have "discovered" Zenith. I really love some of their models. Next on the list is the El Primero New Vintage 1969 and an Elite Chronograph with a blue dial. Gotta wait for bonus time. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Spunwell

The El Primero accompanied me on a trip to the zoo with the kids this morning. Yes that is a real crocodile, I didn't know there were albinos either.


----------



## probep

Looking at a Zenith. Today is Thursday, July 21.


----------



## kurtj29

El Primero Striking 10th on a NATO today. Looking good. Actually, who are we kidding - when does this watch not look good?


----------



## JodyH




----------



## Jorge-enthusiast




----------



## rockmastermike

Zenith El Primero Pilot


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice. Looks like an old redial from here, though (minute markings are a little sloppy, paint in numerals "spilling over the edges"). Any ideas on the movement? Cal. 12-4-50 or already a Cal. 106-50 or 126-5?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## siranak

My Elite Chronograph Classic today, and most days when not wearing the Speedy on a Nato. As much as I love this watch, I love the fact it's currently 52% off on a GM site that I won't name far less


----------



## kurtj29

siranak said:


> My Elite Chronograph Classic today, and most days when not wearing the Speedy on a Nato. As much as I love this watch, I love the fact it's currently 52% off on a GM site that I won't name far less


love that watch


----------



## MrDagon007

Picked this up today at the post office. My 2nd Zenith. Crystal needs polishing but nice vintage Zenith Surf.


----------



## Solomente

Shot from yesterday


----------



## jelly jam

Solomente said:


> Shot from yesterday


Awesome color combo!


----------



## Trever1t

Zenith type 20 extra special bronze


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I'm not wearing it, but I spotted this gem in a museum in Baltiysk, Russia today. Sorry for the sideways picture. Tapatalk keeps flipping it.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## maik




----------



## franco60

maik said:


>


Maik - help me out bro. I know this is the 1969 38mm by the date window. It looks great and given the thin bezel and my love for vintage, I'm real close to pulling trigger on that size (even though I can get a 42mm cheaper). I know it's matter if wrist size (I'm roughly 7 1/8"), proportion, and personal preference, but can you give me three pieces of information:
1) are your lugs brushed on top and how do I tell from stock pics online whether one I'm buying is that iteration?? 
2) Honestly, in your opinion, are you giddy with the 38?
3) your wrist size because proportion to your wrist looks perfect.

I know this has been beaten to death, but why didn't they do a 40mm? I've even considered the new Movado Datron chrono cause it's 40mm, but not getting the Zenith movement defeats purpose.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

sempervivens said:


> Merry Xmas b-)
> 
> View attachment 6419034
> 
> Zenith A386 (1969)
> 
> View attachment 6419058
> View attachment 6419066
> 
> 
> View attachment 6419090
> View attachment 6419098
> 
> 
> View attachment 6419106
> View attachment 6419114


I'm telling ya', that a piece of vintage art!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

Got me some lovely buckles for the leather straps.


----------



## maik

franco60 said:


> Maik - help me out bro. I know this is the 1969 38mm by the date window. It looks great and given the thin bezel and my love for vintage, I'm real close to pulling trigger on that size (even though I can get a 42mm cheaper). I know it's matter if wrist size (I'm roughly 7 1/8"), proportion, and personal preference, but can you give me three pieces of information:
> 1) are your lugs brushed on top and how do I tell from stock pics online whether one I'm buying is that iteration??
> 2) Honestly, in your opinion, are you giddy with the 38?
> 3) your wrist size because proportion to your wrist looks perfect.
> 
> I know this has been beaten to death, but why didn't they do a 40mm? I've even considered the new Movado Datron chrono cause it's 40mm, but not getting the Zenith movement defeats purpose.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help:
1) brushed. I think current production are all brushed. 
2) giddy is the right word. Not only is 38 a good size for me, it's the perfect size for this watch, given the size of the original (a386), size of the movement, position of the chrono registers, date position, bezel thinness, lug shape, etc. it just ... works. I had a hard time choosing vs the 42, but I am 100% confident I made the right decision. It felt small at first but only because I was used to bigger watches. 
3) wrist is flat 6.5"

I've come to realize that (a) nominal case size is less important that how a watch feels overall (dial size, color, lug length, height, etc) and (b) a watch's own internal proportions matter ... not just the proportionate size to your wrist. The 38mm nails it on both fronts.

Fwiw, the crystal is more or less the same size as that of the 39.7mm Speedmaster FOIS, which (I think) is the same size as that of the 42mm moonwatch.

Like you, I used to wish Zenith just made this watch in a 40mm. Not anymore. Try on both and decide, but I think you can't go wrong getting this watch in 38mm.

For sake of comparison:

38mm









42mm


----------



## franco60

I went with the 38mm guys, just FYI. I'd tried on a vintage Movado Datron HS360 with Zenith movement, and at 38mm and much more metal and less glass than the el Primero, I felt the edge to edge crystal and dial width on the 1969 zenith EP would wear larger than 38. Also couldn't get away from the vintage vibe I love. We'll see. Didn't have the time nor inclination to go to AD and try on just to order online. If it doesn't work, someone will get a decent but not fire sale deal on a flip! Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## kurtj29

Very classy looking watch Solomente.


----------



## siranak

Sadly just on loan on my wrist today.... Which would you choose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

kurtj29 said:


> Very classy looking watch Solomente.


Thanks!


----------



## Solomente

siranak said:


> View attachment 8947178
> View attachment 8947186
> 
> 
> Sadly just on loan on my wrist today.... Which would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the case of your wrist size, I wouldn't choose either one. The 38mm 1969 might be perfect for you though, and that is a classic Zenith.


----------



## siranak

Cheers solomente appreciated - the size was a major point of what I was wondering by posting these, but I wanted to let somebody say it rather than lead their response. They're beautiful pieces, but a couple of mm too big either side on the lugs for my 6.75mm wrist, I agree. I actually walked in hoping to try the original 1969 but there wasn't one available and they are the only AD in my city - maybe soon I'll get the opportunity to try one on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

siranak said:


> Sadly just on loan on my wrist today.... Which would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely not Cohiba. Probably neither... Triple calendar is a lovely watch, but on your wrist looks overpowering. Too big.
I'd second 38mm 1969 recommendation


----------



## EssexX

I wear an old favourite of mine this Friday


----------



## MrDagon007

EssexX said:


> I wear an old favourite of mine this Friday


Nice and special, are these the original hands?


----------



## Control187

Also picked up something from USPS this morning. Got it from a WUS member.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EssexX

MrDagon007 said:


> Nice and special, are these the original hands?


Thanks! As far as I know the hands are completely original. Watch is said to have been a safe queen.


----------



## RBleigh81

siranak said:


> View attachment 8947178
> View attachment 8947186
> 
> 
> Sadly just on loan on my wrist today.... Which would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might just be the zoomed in pic but it looks huge (the lug overhang) on your wrist. For 8k+ ...

Unless YOU actually love it I'd pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

RBleigh81 said:


> Might just be the zoomed in pic but it looks huge (the lug overhang) on your wrist. For 8k+ ...
> 
> Unless YOU actually love it I'd pass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed RBleigh81, at this price point it needs to be spot on, particularly when it's not a piece you'll get a great resale value for if you lose interest.

Yes the angle does play a factor, but in honesty they both wear large for me - the lugs on 42mm el primeros seem to taper less than say the curved ones of the elite (pictured and at a better angle, which for me is probably my maximum size for a watch lug to lug)

Thanks everyone for the inputs I'm grateful









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby




----------



## TheGiant

Love my Zenith!

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

siranak said:


> View attachment 8947178
> View attachment 8947186
> 
> 
> Sadly just on loan on my wrist today.... Which would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cohiba is very nice, the other model is beautifully complicated! One of each please!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thinkfloyd

I hope you're sitting down for this one... and wearing sunglasses to protect from the bling.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero for hump day this week


----------



## sempervivens

holiday pics


----------



## rockmastermike

Love the profile


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Uhrmensch

This one
Cheers


----------



## Ivo P

Good morning everyone.


----------



## fordy964




----------



## wills0_9

Will


----------



## EnderW

Wrapped up a very hot and sunny day w this on my wrist. Lucky the leather strap is rubber lined


----------



## TheGiant

I am!!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Just arrived and growing on me! 









Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## daghoi

New to me:


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pilot and Diver's chronograph (300 m water resistant)(1972)


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka

Couple weeks old picture, but still valid.


----------



## jelly jam

Only on the wrist for a short bit . . . Love the watch, just don't think i can wear a watch this big.


----------



## hozburun




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kurtj29

Ref: Jukka's Espada --- > That is a good looking reference, I have not seen that before, but I am only a few months into liking Zeniths...


----------



## Thinkfloyd




----------



## IronHide

kurtj29 said:


> Ref: Jukka's Espada --- > That is a good looking reference, I have not seen that before, but I am only a few months into liking Zeniths...


Agreed! A little late in reply, but quite a nice piece. Love the colorway, especially in comparison to this which I sold some time ago after not gelling with the silvertone dial. Enjoy it!










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vic2010

ZENITH SPORTO


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## TheGiant

Sporting my Pilot GMT in the garden! Been away on holiday the past 3 weeks and missed the watch!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## jelly jam

El-Duderino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Love the Classic Cars EP! Such an amazing dial.


----------



## jelly jam




----------



## TheGiant

jelly jam said:


> View attachment 9237818


Nice, is this the 45mm or 48mm case?

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Solomente

Tropical Storm Hermine is gone and now the weather is perfect 😎


----------



## Mrxnyc




----------



## jelly jam

This is the big boy.



TheGiant said:


> Nice, is this the 45mm or 48mm case?
> 
> SINN U1
> SINN U1 Camouflage
> Sinn T1
> Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
> Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Rdenney

Haven't shown this in a while. The watch that saved the Zenith El Primero movement: the Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph.

Rick "Zenith cal. 40.0, ca. 1986" Denney


----------



## Tlgod

my Zenith El Primero Synopsis


----------



## Tlgod

Ton sur ton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod

Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge




----------



## Spunwell

El Primero to start the week, I hope everyone has a great one ahead!


----------



## Tlgod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge




----------



## Gombrich

Gave this one an outing today. Small but perfectly formed.


Dave


----------



## Fantasio

Interesting piece, haven't seen similar before. What kind of movement it has?



Gombrich said:


> Gave this one an outing today. Small but perfectly formed.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Gombrich

Fantasio said:


> Interesting piece, haven't seem similar before. What kind of movement it has?
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Cal 40T as marked on the dial in stylised form. Nice movement.


----------



## Fantasio

Ah, wondered about the symbol and didn't realise the meaning. I had once a vintage Sporto with same movement, sold it when gathering funds for my El Primero.



Gombrich said:


> Cal 40T as marked on the dial in stylised form. Nice movement.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Tony N




----------



## fordy964

Some arty B&W shots...



















I thought the backside shot of the movement worked better in colour though.


----------



## ataripower

Got my El Primero 410 on today


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

ataripower said:


> Got my El Primero 410 on today


That's really cool. I'm still waiting on the 38 mm version.


----------



## tenge




----------



## WTSP




----------



## jdelcue

WTSP said:


> That's really cool. I'm still waiting on the 38 mm version.


Is there one coming?? Would be sweet.. I'd be interesting in anything Zenith in 38 or smaller..

Sent from my E5823


----------



## WTSP

jdelcue said:


> Is there one coming?? Would be sweet.. I'd be interesting in anything Zenith in 38 or smaller..
> 
> Sent from my E5823


No, unfortunately I was speaking hypothetically. So far there are only the various versions of the Original 1969 (tri-colour, blue and grey dials).


----------



## jdelcue

WTSP said:


> No, unfortunately I was speaking hypothetically. So far there are only the various versions of the Original 1969 (tri-colour, blue and grey dials).


As I feared. Oh well np, haven't got that one yet so I'll just keep it uncontested in the list for now. Ty!

Sent from my E5823


----------



## TheGiant

Haven't worn my Pilot in a while and missed it! Listening to some bad ass music with my Zenith!


----------



## TheGiant

Love that shot!


----------



## jdelcue

TheGiant said:


> Haven't worn my Pilot in a while and missed it! Listening to some bad ass music with my Zenith!


What'cha got belting out on those fancy watch-matching speakers?

Sent from my E5823


----------



## TheGiant

jdelcue said:


> What'cha got belting out on those fancy watch-matching speakers?
> 
> Sent from my E5823


Right now some great old jazz guitar with Grant Green!


----------



## jdelcue

TheGiant said:


> Right now some great old jazz guitar with Grant Green!


Thanks for the tip. I am now queuing up some Grant Green to distract me from my work.. see what it sounds like..









WARNING: NON-ZENITH WATCH PHOTO

Enjoy the beautiful watch & the rest of yerr day!

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Fantasio

I'll see your Grant Green and raise with Kenny Burrell. b-)



TheGiant said:


> Right now some great old jazz guitar with Grant Green!


----------



## TheGiant

Fantasio said:


> I'll see your Grant Green and raise with Kenny Burrell. b-)


Nice, they both are great jazz guitarist and go nicely at a jazz club wearing a Zenith! 

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Fantasio

I'm just sitting at home with a pint of IPA and listening to Grant Green based on your recommendation. Still wearing my Zenith nevertheless...



TheGiant said:


> Nice, they both are great jazz guitarist and go nicely at a jazz club wearing a Zenith!


----------



## Tony N

Was wearing this until a couple hours ago


----------



## tenge




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## completelyclueless




----------



## MLJinAK

tats said:


> New to me last week. Just loving it


I don't know how to make the jaw drop emoji, but I'd but at least 3 here!!!

-MLJinAK.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch, shame about the dirt and fingerprints on the crystal.....;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## tpb11

Nice piece!!


----------



## completelyclueless

Thanks! I would blame my kid's grubby little fingers but they're probably from mine.


----------



## elchicomalo

Groceries and baby sitting. All for the love of wives... and watches!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

elchicomalo said:


> Groceries and baby sitting. All for the love of wives... and watches!


You have as many wives as watches?


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Cheers


----------



## Tempusfugitus

New to Zenith and enjoying my Pilot Big Date. Hasn't been off my wrist for a week and has entered straight into my top five. Finish and accuracy are amazing.


----------



## MrDagon007

In a vintage mood. Must do more polishing on the crystal scratch at 4:30.


----------



## Second Time

2522C


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero this evening


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Chronomies




----------



## Fantasio

But that's not a chrono, "Chronoman". ;-)



Chronomies said:


>


----------



## MichaelJ

Left Side:








and on the other side:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

WOW - Port Royal with Cal. 135!! Plus a titanium case Cal. 410 from the mid-1980s.

Welcome back, MichaelJ. I remember you as the former Zenith expert on the "old" forum (pre software change in February 2006). It's been a long time.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## rahwana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

well, not exactly today


----------



## Danitop

Hi, new to the forum here!

Wanted to share my Cal. 40, which dates from 1956. To celebrate it's 60th birthday, it's just back from service at Le Locle.


----------



## jdelcue

MichaelJ said:


> View attachment 9511722





Danitop said:


> View attachment 9522226


Gotta love pieces like that...  !!!

My contribution for the day:










Sent from my E5823


----------



## tenge




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. Did you ever have that watch redialled? If not, it looks to me like someone had (the printed markers don't necessarily line up with the applied metal indices).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ca. 1966.


----------



## Danitop

Hartmut Richter said:


> Did you ever have that watch redialled? If not, it looks to me like someone had
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Not to my knowledge. It was my wife's grandfather's watch, and then remained untouched for several decades in a desk drawer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the info. Maybe it's just distortions from the crystal, maybe it's a very old redial (did your wife's grandfather buy it new?) but it just looked odd.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Fantasio

At a cafe doing an assignment for my studies.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Trever1t

My second Zenith!


Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback


----------



## tingrin

Wearing my 1954 Zenith bumper automatic with the 133.8 movement....came from the Middle East through that big name auction site a few years ago, and has been a real pleasure to own and wear ! Had it on the last few days....


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ca. 1970


----------



## elchicomalo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

Today... a 1970' s PORT ROYAL.... a solid watch... metal Chatelain original band. Cal Zenith 346 (ETA 2837)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! Movado Cal. 405 or ETA Cal. 2832?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## maik

Back on my wrist today after a few weeks off. Just got a new Camille Fournet strap in the mail. Superbly done. Unexpectedly, I think I prefer the stitching color of the factory strap.


----------



## Proby01

Hi Hartmut, if you were referring to the last post before yours, the Port Royal, it is a caliber Zenith 346 (ETA 2837)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

maik said:


> Back on my wrist today after a few weeks off. Just got a new Camille Fournet strap in the mail. Superbly done. Unexpectedly, I think I prefer the stitching color of the factory strap.


Great looking strap (and watch obviously)! Mind telling me what profile and thickness you selected? I've been considering ordering almost the exact same combo for my EP HW, but I can't decide between flat or rounded and how thick to get it.

Edit: actually, I just stumbled across your sale post for the strap, so I got the dimensions from that. Shame it's 19mm or I'd probably snag it.


----------



## andruha

Strap looks nice, although I am not a fan of contrast stitching. Isn't dark brown you got darker than original zenith strap? I am trying to figure out CF color equivalent of zenith OEM strap I saw at the AD.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wills0_9

De Luca Mk I...
...on golden brown Hirsch Lucca.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Second Time

2522C


----------



## EnderW

At Watchtime NYC


----------



## probep

Zenith Winsor Annual Calendar


----------



## iggy555

what a beauty


----------



## Changstaz

Latest acquisition - Pilot Type 20 Extra Special Bronze - No regrets


----------



## Mrxnyc

A little reflection of NYC....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

My first Zenith came in today.
View attachment 9758482


----------



## MrDagon007

This, my 3rd Zenith, was delivered last week. Lovely! 
To be frank in this square style I was drooling over the nomos tetra neomatik but this 1990s elite zenith is utterly chic at a fraction of the price:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What a wonderful watch! Completely in the style of the old 1960s chronometers. Not a very common Elite model either.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Verdi

The old boy is getting some sun. My new favorite.


----------



## AmraTheLIon

rokoce said:


> My first Zenith came in today.
> View attachment 9758482


Nice watch and strap.Here is a similar combination from me:


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero today on a nice grey nubuck strap that works great with the "folding" (used instead of either of the deploy words) clasp. Kind of hard to see in the low light but I think it really looks nice with the dial.


----------



## vinnyjr

hello all, brand new member, my first nice watch and first zenith, I hope its not a fake


----------



## numerouno

vinnyjr said:


> View attachment 9817418
> 
> 
> hello all, brand new member, my first nice watch and first zenith, I hope its not a fake


I'm no Zenith expert, but that looks gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## tenge




----------



## EnderW




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## wills0_9

...and will be on the wrist for quite some time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## Proby01

How about a good old Zenith Schlusselloch from 1968, commemorative, in 1965, of the 100th year anniversary of Zenith ?... with a great 2542PC calber. I believe it was the REF : A6621


----------



## EnderW

elchicomalo said:


>


Nice. Is that Sheik Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi? Looks great at night
38mm ElPrimero is awesome as well


----------



## WTSP

Verdi said:


> The old boy is getting some sun. My new favorite.


My Class Elite HW says hi and thanks for the design cues.


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## tiger8888




----------



## Gombrich

First Zenith I've worn for a while.


----------



## Drudge

Changstaz said:


> View attachment 9714786
> 
> 
> Latest acquisition - Pilot Type 20 Extra Special Bronze - No regrets


Love!


----------



## elchicomalo

EnderW said:


> Nice. Is that Sheik Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi? Looks great at night
> 38mm ElPrimero is awesome as well


Yes spot on. I have to see it in daylight to confirm which is better!


----------



## sempervivens

Note that today's moon 'is not only the biggest, closest and brightest supermoon of this year. It's the closest supermoon since January 26, 1948'.


----------



## pravilik

El primero on nato


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Spunwell

198000 vibrations since I put this one on this morning. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie

Vintage piece, 1950s with nice patina and a full serviced movement. Love it.


----------



## maik




----------



## mekpro

i have a vintage zenith surf almost nos condition and like to wear much


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum and congratulations on a fine watch! Unusual case design, glowing blue dial, what more can you ask for?! In case you didn't know, "Surf" was not a model designation, it was just a measure of water protection (about equivalent to the modern 3bar or 30m). The alternative for well protected watches was "Sub Sea".

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mekpro

thanks Hartmut Richter
i am trying to learn about zenith and reading on. thanks for the wellcome and knowledge. i think i will learn more about from this forums.


----------



## mekpro

this is my defy. robust and solid i like to wear it.


----------



## RT13

Thinking of getting my second Zenith.
Pilot Type 20 EXTRA SPECIAL Bronze.
For a 45mm watch it fits surprisingly well on my small wrist.


----------



## Solomente

Technically yesterday...


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that that one will end up being a classic watch. The only thing about the case material is that a fair number of bronze watches coming out these days seem to be diver's rather than pilot's watches. Maybe it's the association with ships (although a lot of the fittings on old ships are brass, not bronze). However, I still think this one will do well - in terms of sales as well as resale value.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## El-Duderino

Hey, look who just got back from a seven week stay at the spa! And just in time for Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Lovely watch! But that's a new model! What was it doing at the spa?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## El-Duderino

Hartmut Richter said:


> Lovely watch! But that's a new model! What was it doing at the spa?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Power reserve issue. Seemed like a gear was catching as it would stop after barely 24 hours and if you tapped it with your finger, it would start up again for a few hours and then stop again. Rinse and repeat.

So, I sent it in and it runs fine now. Unfortunately, I noticed this morning they scratched the top right lug. Now I have to decide if I want to send it back again to have them polish it out or not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gombrich

Cal 143 today.


----------



## sempervivens

O that's nice Dave. Early 1950's? Did you post that before?


----------



## Gombrich

sempervivens said:


> O that's nice Dave. Early 1950's? Did you post that before?


Yes, about 1949 I think. I've had it for years so must have posted it before.


----------



## sempervivens

Dave, I found it in an older post. I thought it was early 1950's because of the absence of shock-proofing, but based on the case number I know think it dates to 1956! It's a bit rare to see a cal 143 from 1956 without the -6.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

o| o| o|

I'd be inclined to get into touch with them, present some pictorial evidence and weigh up the chances of having it done. In my books, that ranks under "unacceptable"! SOrry to hear about your plight.

As for "What was on my wrist today?", the answer is "Nothing!". A wrist watch free day, today. Instead, I chose to give this one some running time (ancient seller's piccies):









Pocket watch from ca. 1929 with Cal. 19''' N.V.S.I (or Cal. 19'''-34-1, since it's one of the later specimens from the time when this had been redesignated). Got it in 2009, dropped it somewhere along the way, bust the balance staff in the process, finally got another one off fleabay and had it done earlier this year. Since it is getting cold again, I can wear it once more (in summer, it gets awfully hot with a waistcoat)......

Hartmut Richter


----------



## RBleigh81

just bought a preowned el primero original 69. within my budget or at least what i can live with myself paying for obsolete wrist candy. you all have seen before but it's my wrist and will post a pic or 2 when i unbox. Happy holidays to all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Multicity today
Cheers


----------



## integrale

My most recent addition (arrived today and immediately replaced my ChronoMaster on the wrist):


----------



## MrDagon007

Wearing a vintage Sporto with an -I think- nicely refinished/painted dial.


----------



## integrale

And on plain black leather strap today. It really suits the watch:


----------



## MrDagon007

integrale said:


> And on plain black leather strap today. It really suits the watch:


It looks great though a timing bezel is perhaps less important on a chrono? A rudimentary 2nd timezone bezel could also be cool.

As for me, wearing my recently acquired vintage Defy, works nicely accurately. I didn't bother setting the date.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## RBleigh81

just arrived, "new" to me 
I think the 38mm is perfect for my 6.5" wrist








Happy! It came with almost everything though it'd be even nicer if it had OEM strap. Came on a very nice Camille Fournet strap so i can't complain too much. Cheers all!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I had this on today (before switching to something more modern with lume on hands and dial):









Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma

Quite bold for a classic sports


----------



## fordy964

nickma said:


> Quite bold for a classic sports
> 
> View attachment 10083242


Gorgeous watch :-!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy (1972)


----------



## robplasma




----------



## Tony N

On a newly received strap


----------



## El-Duderino

nickma said:


> Quite bold for a classic sports
> 
> View attachment 10083242


Do you have any wrist shots with the Espada?

This is scratching an itch I didn't know I had. Curious to see what it looks like out of the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickma

El-Duderino said:


> Do you have any wrist shots with the Espada?
> 
> This is scratching an itch I didn't know I had. Curious to see what it looks like out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some in different lights to catch the chameleon-like charms of the dial.

By the way, now this watch has settled down a couple of months post regulation by zenith it's keeping to within 3 secs per week.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andruha

Tony N said:


> On a newly received strap
> 
> View attachment 10159658


What strap is it? Matches the watch very well.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 10155626
> 
> Zenith Defy (1972)


I have the a slightly older one, looking a bit less mint condition and without the orange on the seconds marker.
I has immediately become one of my favourite watches, it is so characterful.
Mine has an 21600 bph movement.
Your lume still looks good.

semi-recent pic of mine:


----------



## El-Duderino

Classic Cars at the bar(s). Hey, that rhymes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

The last watch I'll ever need... until we see what Zenith has coming as a follow up to the launch of the Elite 6150.


----------



## sempervivens

MrDagon007 said:


> I have the a slightly older one, looking a bit less mint condition and without the orange on the seconds marker.
> I has immediately become one of my favourite watches, it is so characterful.
> Mine has an 21600 bph movement.
> Your lume still looks good.


It's nice if you have one with the orange seconds and the bracelet but that is not necessary.

The Defy's are always original, sturdy, unique, excellent time-keepers.

Because 300 m water resistant can still be beautiful!


----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> It's nice if you have one with the orange seconds and the bracelet but that is not necessary.
> 
> The Defy's are always original, sturdy, unique, excellent time-keepers.
> 
> Because 300 m water resistant can still be beautiful!


Can you post a better picture of the bracelet? Perhaps I can find one.
My defy doesn't have the original crown (I think, no star on it), and screws in only half a turn or so, hence I will not be testing the WR.
Even my 21600bph variant is a good timekeeper, happy with it!


----------



## Solomente

While walking around downtown yesterday in my little city on a surprisingly nice day for mid December


----------



## sempervivens

MrDagon007 said:


> Can you post a better picture of the bracelet? Perhaps I can find one.
> My defy doesn't have the original crown (I think, no star on it), and screws in only half a turn or so, hence I will not be testing the WR.
> Even my 21600bph variant is a good timekeeper, happy with it!


You will find plenty of pictures of the correct crown and the original Gay Frères 'ladder' bracelet in this thread here


----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> You will find plenty of pictures of the correct crown and the original Gay Frères 'ladder' bracelet in this thread here


Fabulous link - thanks!


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## pborrica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Serial number 06435! Not much higher than mine (06014, from mid-1996).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## franco60

Wore my Movado Datron Super Subsea yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex9345

First El Primero I've owned, super stoked!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch - but the lume on that has aged quite quickly for a ca. 20 year old watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma

Christmas came early. Selling my Big Date Pilot Special to part-fund...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Lovely watch, but if I had the Pilot Big Date, it's break my heart to sell it for that. That's probably one huge reason why I never have the cash for those many other El Primeros I would rather like: without selling my ChronoMaster, I wouldn't have the cash and I can't bear to let it go.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma

Hartmut Richter said:


> Lovely watch, but if I had the Pilot Big Date, it's break my heart to sell it for that. That's probably one huge reason why I never have the cash for those many other El Primeros I would rather like: without selling my ChronoMaster, I wouldn't have the cash and I can't bear to let it go.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Actually selling the Big Date Pilot _and_ my Elite Class Rose Gold 37mm from '03 to fund it. I can't have it all, and the decision is made. I'm crazy about the Tipo CP2. So the other beauties are in the classifieds...


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Didn't have a Zenith on my wrist today. Or anything else. I had this in my pocket, though:









(Still using old piccies - must make some new ones.....)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nickma

Hartmut Richter said:


> Didn't have a Zenith on my wrist today. Or anything else. I had this in my pocket, though:
> 
> View attachment 10249290
> 
> 
> (Still using old piccies - must make some new ones.....)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## Risto Laineste

Recently got Rössler's book. And found out that my Zenith has "Shantung technique processed" face. Nice.


----------



## scorpius73

Here is my new to me Zenith Charles Vermot.


----------



## sempervivens

Happy saint Thomas's day! (Or winter solstice if you prefer)


----------



## Ivo P

Love Zenith


----------



## sempervivens

'Prime time'; silver linings with the Zenith Prime from 1996; and no worries about getting enough movement for the automatic winding!


----------



## arusso826

#zenithfridays


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wills0_9

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 10284946
> 
> 
> 'Prime time'; silver linings with the Zenith Prime from 1996; and no worries about getting enough movement for the automatic winding!


Prime time black!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of the nicest ones in my opinion!


----------



## elchicomalo

Merry Christmas and Peace on Earth!


----------



## hozburun

HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## sempervivens

*
Merii Kurisumasu!*


----------



## EnderW




----------



## Tlgod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Normally a vintage Seiko/Citizen guy but among the Swiss brands I cannot resist the Zenith Rainbow Elite Diver series...

Got the black dial and now finally have a white dial as well:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Piccadilly (1963)


----------



## b-lot

Something older than I am


----------



## dettigers4




----------



## siranak

MrDagon007 said:


> This is one of the nicest ones in my opinion!


Thanks! It's a great looking thing... although six months into ownership, I've never quite been 100% in love and every time I put it on, I wish for it to be shorter lug to lug in order to fulfill the duty of dress watch. It'll go to a better home (E.g. Somebody with 7.5+ wrists) one day, once I figure out what replaces it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light15

Just added to my collection - quite noisy :-d


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pilot / Diver (300 m water resistant) (1971/72)


----------



## b-lot

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 10302626
> 
> *
> Merii Kurisumasu!*


Very nice.


----------



## Alex_TA

Happy New Year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stone_gossard

hello,

new member here. my first zenith
View attachment 10360010


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum, but your attached picture doesn't show up. This might be because of forum issues. Could you try again, please? I look forward to seeing the watch when the piccie shows up.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## stone_gossard

i tried but this message appeared "To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have *1 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post."*


----------



## stone_gossard

sorry the pic still didnt appeared. appreciate someone's else assistance


----------



## plaverty

HR,








Not the wrist shot I would lead with, but I want to see if I can launch an image while others can not.

Paul


----------



## plaverty

All, just realize that a dial does not reflect the content of the being:









Just kidding, I would not change any characteristic of this dial, the movement and dial state are totally consistent. Maybe a little Dorian Gray going on with the movement (who would have it any other way?).

Paul


----------



## probep

Ladies and Gentlemen, Happy New Year!


----------



## stone_gossard

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc142/stone_gossard/IMG_9083_zpsz9m74cco.jpg


----------



## elchicomalo

Happy New Year guys! Cheers!


----------



## EnderW

Happy New Year to all fellow Zenith aficionados!
С Новым Годом!!!








Have a happy and healthy 2017!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Your photobucket attachment shows up - thanks for making the effort. Nice watch!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rik76

Happy New Year at all of you from me, and my lovely Zenith Pacific ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## andruha

To continue holiday theme.

Happy New Year!


----------



## MrDagon007

stone_gossard said:


> i tried but this message appeared "To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have *1 posts.
> 
> Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post."*


If you pm me with the link (assuming you can send links via pm) then I can post it for you if you like.

I assume you're not THE Stone Gossard lol!

EDIT: Sorry I now see that you managed to post in the end.


----------



## stone_gossard

MrDagon007 said:


> If you pm me with the link (assuming you can send links via pm) then I can post it for you if you like.
> 
> I assume you're not THE Stone Gossard lol!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I now see that you managed to post in the end.


zsorry? i still cannot see my pic except the link. supposedly the pic will appear embedded. And yes, not THE stone gossard


----------



## MrDagon007

stone_gossard said:


> zsorry? i still cannot see my pic except the link. supposedly the pic will appear embedded. And yes, not THE stone gossard


I thought you managed to post your white EP a few posts up.


----------



## MrDagon007

1970s Defy today. I like those vintage Defys: high personality and accurate. Does anyone have more info about this model series?


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

MrDagon007 said:


> 1970s Defy today. I like those vintage Defys: high personality and accurate. Does anyone have more info about this model series?


Yes, here


----------



## sempervivens

A wonderful 2017 for everybody


----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> Yes, here


Thanks! I added a follow up question to that thread.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## MrDagon007

Today...


----------



## Tony N




----------



## silvsurf

Zenith Pilot Ref. A3822


----------



## Light15

I wanted to post again, because today I put the noisy Zenith on a Zenith midnight blue strap with ivory stitching and a Zenith signed buckle!


----------



## EnderW




----------



## hozburun




----------



## MrDagon007

Happy that I found the cool ladder bracelet for my favourite vintage Defy.









It must be said that the general quality of this bracelet is more on a basic Edifice level than what
I'd associate with Zenith. Bracelet quality sure has improved since the late 60s!
But it has a great look combined with the octagonal watch.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What, no El Primero on "El Primero Day"?! ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## elchicomalo

Pardon the date


----------



## Solomente




----------



## EnderW

Happy Birthday El Primero! (although pic not from today, but festive)


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Respirator ref A798 (ca. 1971/72)


----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 10481994
> 
> Zenith Respirator ref A798 (ca. 1971/72)


Looks a lot like certain 70s Rados actually


----------



## Alex_TA

On Camille Fournet strap


----------



## Spunwell

El Primero for this Friday the thirteenth


----------



## johnkaufman

Zenith 410 triple calendar moonphase: put it on the Zenith bracelet and love it!


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Alex_TA

One more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

I almost had a disaster today with my lovely vintage Defy: a spring bar came loose. 
Good that the watch was inside a shirt sleeve, and I could recuperate the end link as well...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph cal. 136 (ca. 1939)


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## wills0_9

De Luca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

New purchase for me, first time Zenith owner, I was really attracted by the Blue.

I can't find much commentary on these, anybody with an idea of production numbers or why there doesn't seem to be many around?

Thanks


----------



## sempervivens

Because there were not many made  Zeniths were often made in small numbers. This was one of the last additions to the Rainbow series, ref. 01/02.0461.400/71 (steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; blue and black dial; 50 m water resistant). See also https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...all-different-models-1992-1999-a-1028001.html


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## Brisman

sempervivens said:


> Because there were not many made  Zeniths were often made in small numbers. This was one of the last additions to the Rainbow series, ref. 01/02.0461.400/71 (steel case with tachymeter bezel; steel bracelet or leather band; blue and black dial; 50 m water resistant). See also https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...all-different-models-1992-1999-a-1028001.html


Thanks


----------



## RBleigh81

Me too but just put a blue/gray striped strap on to see if it'll work with the colorful subs









18mm from cheapnatostraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

RBleigh81 said:


> Me too but just put a blue/gray striped strap on to see if it'll work with the colorful subs
> 
> 18mm from cheapnatostraps
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the watch... but that strap...Ewww. Cheapnatostraps and Zenith just don't go together imho.


----------



## RBleigh81

EnderW said:


> Love the watch... but that strap...Ewww. Cheapnatostraps and Zenith just don't go together imho.
> View attachment 10592978


Thanks for looking and your opinion but fortunately i'm not one on the forum to ask strangers what they think for my appearance and more importantly how to spend money this vs that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz

Bronze Pilot!


----------



## Lukebor

New in the family 
I love it! 









iP7


----------



## El-Duderino

Had to wear the Classic Cars to the classic car show! So many great looking cars here today but I fell in love with this 1956 Chevy Cameo.


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

My Chronomaster Bullit and Soviet IN18 Nixie tube clock


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## JodyH

Pilot Bronze on a Pulcher's "War Hero" strap.

_Sic Vis Pacem, Para Bellum_


----------



## sga001

Zenith grande class el primero


----------



## JodyH

Pilot bronze


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch, interesting strap. Was it custom made for you or did you brand the writing into it?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum and that's a nice watch you've got there. Although I still prefer the classical 1950s Tricompax look of this one:









...which I wasn't wearing today. Instead, I had this one on:









Hartmut Richter


----------



## Persecki

Thanks, guys. These are all great Zeniths. I'll upload mine after I have 10 posts as per rule.


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Solomente




----------



## MrDagon007

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 10614586


This is really quite cool. Little gold accents in a modern way.


----------



## Lukebor

CCS









iP7


----------



## sempervivens

MrDagon007 said:


> This is really quite cool. Little gold accents in a modern way.


I like the cool design, the faceted dauphine hands, and the build quality of this model, of which only 3255 were made.


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Striking 10th in Rose Gold getting some sun...


----------



## Persecki

Solomente said:


>


I've never seen this before. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Solomente

Persecki said:


> I've never seen this before. It's gorgeous.


Thank you. There are a couple other people on the forum who have the same watch. I've seen it posted a few times in this thread. It's a Captain Chronograph, which is a discontinued line from Zenith.


----------



## Spunwell

Zenith El Primero '69 reissue on grey nubuck to end the work week. TGIF!


----------



## Alex_TA

Solomente said:


> It's a Captain Chronograph, which is a discontinued line from Zenith.


It changed name to 'El Primero Chronograph' but still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persecki

Alex_TA said:


> It changed name to 'El Primero Chronograph' but still available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I've just checked the official Zenith site. It's there.
Interestingly, even though it's an El Primero, the dial has only the words " 36 000 VpH", not "El Primero Chronograph".
Very classy watch.


----------



## bariom

I'm wearing this one.
I LOVE my Zenith!


----------



## nickma

There's something so satisfying about the Tipo CP2: the elegantly leggy curved lugs, the shaped sapphire crystal, the harmony of the dial, the size of the crown, the slim profile due to the domed case back, the moderately sized dial in medium-large casing and the simply incredible timekeeping.


----------



## ryanmanyes

OK, so i got 2 Zeniths in 2 months.

This now joins my Pilot Big Date Special:


----------



## Solomente

Striking 10th today


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Port Royal. 






Regards, ST


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Pilot El Primero (1972)


----------



## Lukebor

New in the family 









iP7


----------



## PetarN

Today with this one:
image url upload


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Great watch, is there any history behind it?! Regards, ST


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## skx389

Lovin' my vintage piece ⌚😃









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

I need to pick up another Zenith to add a little variety to these pics! Still loving my quirky Classic Cars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probep

February 12, Sunday


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy, 1969


----------



## elchicomalo

Credits to the owner of this Sierra ✌ Happy Hearts Day


----------



## wills0_9

One for the wife....arrived today...phew!
Us men can't have all the fun!

Zenith Elite Automatic, circa 2010.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## watchdaddy1

EP



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## michaelanburaj

watchdaddy1 said:


> EP
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Man I want one. Brilliant watch!


----------



## watchdaddy1

michaelanburaj said:


> Man I want one. Brilliant watch!


Thanks , I just got it Sat. Loving it


----------



## michaelanburaj

Solomente said:


>


Beautiful watch & wrist shot!


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## Spunwell

michaelanburaj said:


> Man I want one. Brilliant watch!


Check f29


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Uhrmensch

Elite Traveller Multicity today
Cheers


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## 92redragtop




----------



## Lukebor

92redragtop said:


>


Great watch and great car  Is this S60R? Congrats!


----------



## 92redragtop

Lukebor said:


> Great watch and great car  Is this S60R? Congrats!


Thanks! Yes it's a 2006 S60R - love both the watch and the car.


----------



## skx389

just arrived 😃


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Damn nice watch - just my style! 1950s with Cal. 143?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Uhrmensch

Was wearing this one earlier today, unfortunately the shop keeper wanted it back though... we were so incredibly far apart on price expectations that I didn't even bother to try and haggle.


----------



## watchdaddy1

New month new watch



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sempervivens

For the Romans (and other ancient civilisations) 1st of March was the first day of the New Year. Now I'm a little late as today is already the 3rd of March, but still I wish you all a happy New Year!


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iP7


----------



## EnderW

elchicomalo said:


>


Is that Laduree in SOHO? If so, small world. Was there last night wearing same EP 1969. What are the odds. 
Great spot for good macaroons, foie grass and beef tartare. Even better in warm weather as outside space is beautiful.








PS. Anyone else discover their date was off by 3 days? Sometimes makes me regret not getting an Annual Calendar EP


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## elchicomalo

EnderW said:


> Is that Laduree in SOHO? If so, small world. Was there last night wearing same EP 1969. What are the odds.
> Great spot for good macaroons, foie grass and beef tartare. Even better in warm weather as outside space is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 11074914
> 
> PS. Anyone else discover their date was off by 3 days? Sometimes makes me regret not getting an Annual Calendar EP


Its actually in Dubai! But cheers to our same taste in macaroons and watches ofcourse!


----------



## crhempel




----------



## crhempel

Fantastic. Great looking piece.


----------



## Lukebor

Elite 









iP7


----------



## Rdenney

Haven't posted here in a while.










Rick "still a favorite" Denney


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tri Color got some new shoes today from Bulang&Sons faded Blue











Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## crhempel

That blue looks great!


----------



## El-Duderino

I suppose I could use the chronograph to time how long it takes me to shovel the drive. Lousy Smarch weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor

New acquisition...


----------



## SMH

Wearing my El Primero today.


----------



## skx389

Hartmut Richter said:


> Damn nice watch - just my style! 1950s with Cal. 143?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Harmut, I really love this piece. I find myself wearing it more than my modern pieces. Getting more into vintages 😀

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## skx389

crhempel said:


> View attachment 11119194


Beautiful piece 👍👍

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N

crhempel said:


> View attachment 11119194


Wow this is gorgeous. Looks quite large too. Do you mind me asking what is the case size ?
Thanks


----------



## crhempel

skx389 said:


> Beautiful piece 👍👍
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## crhempel

Its around 40mm


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## ThomG

Today it's the Chronomaster T Moonphase (COSC) El Primero cal. 410.


----------



## siranak

New today my second zenith, having recently sold the larger elite chronograph.

Up close, it almost feels like a scale model of a chronograph when compared to others that I've owned and I mean that in a good way.

The proportions are half of what makes it look so good, and it even makes me wonder what sowmthinf 34mm like a top time would look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wx_073

El Primero De Luca for St. Patrick day ☺

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Prahasaurus

Fantastic watch. Which specific model is this? Asking for a friend... 



El-Duderino said:


> I suppose I could use the chronograph to time how long it takes me to shovel the drive. Lousy Smarch weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

Prahasaurus said:


> Fantastic watch. Which specific model is this? Asking for a friend...


Zenith EP Classic Cars. Introduced at Baselworld 2016. Indeed a very interesting watch with a lot of detail on a dial, strap, and sporting the classic El Primero 400 movement
El Primero Classic Cars - Zenith Baselworld 2016


----------



## ThomG

Zenith C6 Elite 670 today...


----------



## Igor

Early manual wind Zenith S.58, bought new by my grandfather. Serviced and cleaned but not restored.


----------



## Solomente




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ThomG

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche.


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## ryanmanyes

Elite Moonphase


----------



## ryanmanyes

Trying the pilot big date on cognac calf aviation strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## behappy04

Hello. Freshly arrived, caliber 2572C, 9k gold, in excellent condition.


----------



## k7lro




----------



## ionanator

Zenith Surf Blue Dial... Friday at the office


----------



## Minturn

No time to take a pic right now but am wearing my new Pilot Ton Up, really like it, will try to post a picture later


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Proby01

Just got myself a rather slick Zenith Surf 1970's.... now with an interesting new light blue belt... I believe it matches well the silver dial ?


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

Here is my new Captain and just cannot take it off my wrist.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

Chronomaster T Open for today...


----------



## carlhaluss

My first ever post on the Zenith forum, with my first Zenith. Pilot Type20 Extra Special. Just got it today. I have wanted a bronze watch for a few years, and have always thought of this model as the ultimate. Although I have admired Zenith over the years, this is really the first model that I truly thought fits my lifestyle, personality and profession. Certainly not a watch for the timid and self-conscious, neither is it for showing off. While it is not ostentatious, it does have a very definite wrist presence. I love watches of all sizes, right down to my Tudor Black Bay 36mm. Zenith have done a magnificent job on this piece, and I will wear it proudly:



I hope to spend lots more time on this forum, and get to know the Zenith brand and the people who support the brand.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ThomG

Congratulations on your new watch Carl, and welcome to the Zenith forum! :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor

This.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## jdelcue

first go on the new brown strap..


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

ThomG said:


> Congratulations on your new watch Carl, and welcome to the Zenith forum! :-!


Thank You, Thom.


----------



## JCS-2000

The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## ThomG

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


Is that a piece of metal showing in the left side of the moonphase window?


----------



## JCS-2000

The moon phase complication has a day/night indicator. The sun rises and sets and then in the overnight hours there is a star filled sky.


----------



## SMH

AF/P


----------



## ThomG

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


It's rare that we see a Zenith Tourbillon. Thanks for posting. |>


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! I have never seen a Cal. 408 AF/P in such a restrained case.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Robotaz

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


Awesome!


----------



## carlhaluss

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


That is truly amazing. A work of art.


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Easter !








A385


----------



## Lukebor

Elite









iP7


----------



## SMH

El Primero


----------



## Robotaz

Lukebor said:


> Elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP7


I was just talking about this Elite in another thread. It's a gorgeous watch, but it was so thin that I couldn't get it to sit correctly on my wrist.

If it fits though, wow what a watch. Stunning in person.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## ThomG

Nice to see the Charles Vermot watch! :-!


----------



## Lukebor

EP today









iP7


----------



## probep

Today









And my Zenith'es


----------



## Uhrmensch

Multicity today
Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ThomG

Zenith Port Royal, w/ Zenith cal. 2562.


----------



## ThomG

carlhaluss said:


>


Great photos Carl!


----------



## Pieter D.

My 14K gold El Primero. 70th, 3019PHC 17 jewel.


----------



## sempervivens

@ Pieter D. :

That is interesting, an unknown model, possibly one of a kind. Is it a Zenith case? Could you post some more pictures, perhaps in a separate thread?


----------



## WTSP

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


Amazing! You have to post this in the High End subforum as well. It's about time a high beat tourbillon with complications made an appearance there.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Cal. 2562 or Ca. 2572?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ThomG

Hartmut Richter said:


> Cal. 2562 or Ca. 2572?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


If you're referring to the watch I posted, it's a 2562.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Robmks

Bob


----------



## Pieter D.

This watch is marked 750 on the inside of the back. No further markings. 750 means 18K gold in stead of my first description of 14K gold.

In my collection since 1999.


----------



## sempervivens

Pieter,

thank you for posting the additional pictures.

The case is indeed unusual for a 70's watch. Could it be an '80's case?

However the dial is original 1970's, and so is the movement. I've now recognised it as the dial of the ref. G7810: 250 were made in 1971.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the info. They must be using up old stock of movements rather than making new Cal. 2562s.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I would also say that the case isn't original and is probably not original to any Zenith. No reference number on the back would back that up.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ThomG

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for the info. They must be using up old stock of movements rather than making new Cal. 2562s.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I think that is exactly what they are doing. I really like the simplicity of the dial, as a dress watch. I bought another one with a gray sunburst dial that I like equally as well. I believe these were originally a Martel design. The 2562's are study, reliable, and accurate, as are all Zenith watches. ;-)


----------



## sempervivens

1969


----------



## ThomG

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for the info. They must be using up old stock of movements rather than making new Cal. 2562s.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Here's the other Port Royal i have that also contains the 2562. I really like the gray sunburst dial.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1971 Zenith Subsea Elprimero


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## braver

JCS-2000 said:


> The Zenith of the past but no less relevant today.
> Here is my Zenith ChronoMaster Tourbillon Moonphase Day & Night watch
> 
> View attachment 11496602


One of the most beautiful Zeniths I've seen. To say nothing of the exquisite texture of the cuff!


----------



## tegee26

What a classic and true beauty. I'm a sucker for the vintage look!



ThomG said:


> Here's the other Port Royal i have that also contains the 2562. I really like the gray sunburst dial.
> 
> View attachment 11604706


----------



## elchicomalo

siranak said:


> New today my second zenith, having recently sold the larger elite chronograph.
> 
> Up close, it almost feels like a scale model of a chronograph when compared to others that I've owned and I mean that in a good way.
> 
> The proportions are half of what makes it look so good, and it even makes me wonder what sowmthinf 34mm like a top time would look like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, so they did clean the dial a bit (ie less the 36000 & automatic texts) 








cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Lukebor

Elite









iP7


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

elchicomalo said:


> Congrats, so they did clean the dial a bit (ie less the 36000 & automatic texts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


I do agree with you. Size is perfect and it is one of my favorite chronographs. Actually, right now, it is my favorite!


----------



## LodeRunner

El Primero Original 1969, 38mm, on Colareb Venezia, to dress it down a little.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Mark.W said:


> El Primero Original 1969, 38mm, on Colareb Venezia, to dress it down a little.
> 
> View attachment 11742586


Looks great. I was at my AD today, and took a closer look at one of these. Most beautiful. I don't normally like chronographs that have dial elements which overlap or interfere with each other. This is an exception, however. I love how the oversize subdials are each a different color, and the way that they actually do overlap. I can't think of another chronograph where anything like that is done as well. It is quite a dressy model in a way, and your leather strap does bring that down a notch.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## georges zaslavsky

1971 subsea


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## skx389

My vintage bicompax Zenith 😊









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingclosely

I have not worn this for ages. Was thinking about selling it but when I got it out to take some photos I remembered why I liked it to start with so it's happily on my wrist. Just ordered a new strap....


----------



## watchingclosely

watchingclosely said:


> I have not worn this for ages. Was thinking about selling it but when I got it out to take some photos I remembered why I liked it to start with so it's happily on my wrist. Just ordered a new strap....


And the new strap has arrived. Very pleased!


----------



## DonnieD

REUNITED & LOVIN IT!


----------



## elchicomalo

Passed by Zenith boutique in Dubai hoping to get a glimpse of the Defy, but i ended up wearing this for 5mins 

















Somehow i wanted to see the 36000vph text for this already busy dial...


----------



## carlhaluss

watchingclosely said:


> And the new strap has arrived. Very pleased!
> 
> View attachment 11798346


:-! Very smart.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

A lazy Saturday afternoon, enjoying a lovely single malt. Actually, a blended malt whisky. Outstanding. Definitely a briny, salty taste of the sea:


----------



## EnderW




----------



## carlhaluss

EnderW said:


> View attachment 11816602


Excellent photo! A few months ago, I didn't know much at all about the El Primero. Especially this Original 38mm. Now, I feel it is a watch I must own one day!


----------



## elchicomalo

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent photo! A few months ago, I didn't know much at all about the El Primero. Especially this Original 38mm. Now, I feel it is a watch I must own one day!


Buy zenith, you must ✌


----------



## ataripower

elchicomalo said:


> Passed by Zenith boutique in Dubai hoping to get a glimpse of the Defy, but i ended up wearing this for 5mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow i wanted to see the 36000vph text for this already busy dial...


It is an awesome watch, one of my few keepers. Here's mine 

2016-06-25 19.26.12 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## EnderW




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MrDagon007

Wearing this one today, one of my favourite vintages.


----------



## carlhaluss

MrDagon007 said:


> Wearing this one today, one of my favourite vintages.


That is really a beautiful and unique piece. I love the angular case, and the oversize markers.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MrDagon007

carlhaluss said:


> That is really a beautiful and unique piece. I love the angular case, and the oversize markers.


Yes it is quite a spectacular design isn't it. In current production, only the case of the Victorinox Inox reminds a bit of this Defy, though it is much less svelte.
A great strong personality design.
The ladder bracelet is cool too, but feels cheap by today's standards.


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wonderful watch and not so far from mine. I have the No. 06014 (made in 1996).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss

This watch is spoiling me for any other. And I don't think it's just because it's a Zenith, or a Pilot, or the beautiful dial and strap combo, although they add to the pleasure. When I put on my other watches, I realize that I miss the warmth of the bronze, the hue of that metal. Nothing else on my wrist seems to appeal to me. A month since I got this, and have worn it constantly.


----------



## mimaris

I am really interested in the Zenith Elite Classic and Chronograph, could you please post some wrist shots?
Meanwhile I will have a look at the previous pages to see if there's anything similar


----------



## Solomente

Red Primero limited today


----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

carlhaluss said:


> This watch is spoiling me for any other. And I don't think it's just because it's a Zenith, or a Pilot, or the beautiful dial and strap combo, although they add to the pleasure. When I put on my other watches, I realize that I miss the warmth of the bronze, the hue of that metal. Nothing else on my wrist seems to appeal to me. A month since I got this, and have worn it constantly.


Stunning watch

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sansoni7

Here it is....with a 12-4-P from ( 1942-1947)









Thanks for see.


----------



## everestx

Stratos today and tomorrow and..


----------



## WatchBri

carlhaluss said:


>


What a beautiful watch! Your pics have me sourcing the stainless version. My wrist is ~7.5", so I am trying to decide if I should go with the 45mm or drop down to the newer 40mm version.


----------



## Lukebor

Elite 









iP7


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Respirator AF/P (36000 bph) 1971/72


----------



## Lukebor

EP today









iP7


----------



## FBPB




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## watchdaddy1

36 000 VpH EP again. Once it's on it's hard to pry off.:cheers:



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## msc

My beloved 36,000 VpH CHRONOMASTER EL PRIMERO SKELETON ....


----------



## EnderW

loving this one, el primero for the 1st


----------



## unsub073




----------



## FBPB

Been wearing this every day since I received it.. Love this one ! Keeps perfect time. My go-to daily companion.


----------



## Lukebor

I love this watch!









iP7


----------



## wills0_9

Just arrived... Zenith Rainbow Flyback El Primero

Wanted one of these for a while. Condition is not too bad!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

joining the club. the Tricolor 42mm. Fresh from last weekend. First wear today.

I am from Hong Kong and in here majority of the Zenith lovers don't have the Tricolor basic version. They either have the one with open window or they are into Pilot. Most of them own the Pilot.


----------



## sempervivens

wills0_9 said:


> Just arrived... Zenith Rainbow Flyback El Primero
> 
> Wanted one of these for a while. Condition is not too bad!


Zenith colours your day! b-)


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## river rat

Zenith Special Cir. 1930


----------



## Verdi

I am wearing this 60yr old boy today. Hello everyone.


----------



## Jasz1156

Here's my rainbow divers .my holiday watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

My Elite 









iP7


----------



## MrDagon007

Wearing my favourite Zenith (out of 6 vintage Zeniths, all pretty). So characterful!
And, indeed, stegosaurus cufflinks!


----------



## schizophrenia

my turn
it was actually yesterday that I was stuck at the airport for a delay of 6 hours


----------



## El-Duderino

Same ol' same ol' today. However, a new Zenith is arriving tomorrow! I haven't seen it on here yet, so I look forward to hearing what you all think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

We await pictures with baited breath....!! But until then, it's always nice to see that one around!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rdenney

Vacationing with the Captain this week.










Rick "still in love" Denney


----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

My new Zenith arrived this afternoon! Fellow WIS, may I introduce the Zenith El Primero Chronomaster 1969 Boutique Edition!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

MrDagon007 said:


> Wearing my favourite Zenith (out of 6 vintage Zeniths, all pretty). So characterful!
> And, indeed, stegosaurus cufflinks!


i like the cufflinks, very playful and unique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations! Although I don't like the "Open" EP series, I think this one is one of the better ones. The tiny touches of colour on the chrono hand tips helps liven it up a little.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## El-Duderino

Hartmut Richter said:


> Congratulations! Although I don't like the "Open" EP series, I think this one is one of the better ones. The tiny touches of colour on the chrono hand tips helps liven it up a little.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yeah, my tastes seem to run counter to most, hence the Classic Cars. However, I am contemplating trading something in toward the new EP 1969 38mm as I like the changes Zenith made to the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtj29

As a one watch guy, wearing my Striking 10th today. I just got a Strapcode Super Oyster band and for $90 - I am really impressed. Now I have had a Rolex 42mm Explorer II with the Rolex Oyster bracelet - this one is not in the same league as that. But I have to say - this is really great. And for the money I love it! It's great to get a bracelet on the Zenith, I miss that. I was not wild about the OEM with the PCLs this one is just right. Looks much better in person than my crappy iPhone photo.


----------



## Thevenin

I am wearing a recent one, Cronometro Tipo CP-2 for PuristSPro

















































My first Zenith, and could happen to be my one and only Zenith

so much Zenith in this one folks!

Best,


----------



## sempervivens

Some awesome watches here. I'm just enjoying my humble old Zenith Defy. 37 mm is actually an ideal size.


----------



## wills0_9

Rainbow Elite 670










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phat7




----------



## georges zaslavsky

*zenith el primero subsea
*


----------



## phat7

Zenith/Movado Astronic for the cricket World Cup!


----------



## wills0_9

Class 4 El Primero today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

sempervivens said:


> Some awesome watches here. I'm just enjoying my humble old Zenith Defy. 37 mm is actually an ideal size.
> 
> View attachment 12155450


Your Zenith collection is not one I would consider humble/ordinary!


----------



## sempervivens

It's true that if I were to wear my entire collection, eight arms would not be enough ;-)

But at the moment it's just the old Defy.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

phat7 said:


> Zenith/Movado Astronic for the cricket World Cup!


Nice espada moonphase


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1971 zenith el primero subsea


----------



## Robotaz

Very happy about this one. Simply a stunner.


----------



## gossler

Although not a Zenith branded watch. It does have a Zenith heart inside. Love all the watches in this thread, hopefully soon I can add a Zenith to my collection.


----------



## phat7

One of my favourites. Pair with jeans or a suit. In a hurry to catch a flight so disregard date.


----------



## Lukebor

EP









iP7


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## hi_bri

Mainly a Seiko/Citizen guy but my pricier Swiss stuff is all Zenith.

After consulting with about 3 watchmakers and almost 6 month repair queue (for a broken flyback lever) I finally have a working Zenith Rainbow El-Primero Flyback Chrono:









It's been so long now that I can't remember where my Custom Watch Concepts display caseback went...I'll find it one day....

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## El-Duderino

Good morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huliganchik

My recently acquired ep grande date









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Alex_TA

Huliganchik said:


> My recently acquired ep grande date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great watch, exclusively beautiful.
But you should send your photo skills to service center 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbrown

My recent purchase, happy boy


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz

Robotaz said:


> Very happy about this one. Simply a stunner.


Sadly my new watch stopped running without having been worn out of the house. 40-50 winds, shook it, nothing. Dead. I just returned it and asked for my money back. Very disappointed.


----------



## El-Duderino

Robotaz said:


> Sadly my new watch stopped running without having been worn out of the house. 40-50 winds, shook it, nothing. Dead. I just returned it and asked for my money back. Very disappointed.


That is really disappointing. Sorry to hear you got a dud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## 12345142

Tomorrow!

https://www.watchuseek.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 Tl5ufo6erx8vP09fb3 Pn6/8QAHwEAAwEBAQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtREAAgECBAQDBAcFBAQAAQJ3AAECAxEEBSExBhJBUQdhcRMiMoEIFEKRobHBCSMzUvAVYnLRChYkNOEl8RcYGRomJygpKjU2Nzg5OkNERUZHSElKU1RVVldYWVpjZGVmZ2hpanN0dXZ3eHl6goOEhYaHiImKkpOUlZaXmJmaoqOkpaanqKmqsrO0tba3uLm6wsPExcbHyMnK0tPU1dbX2Nna4uPk5ebn6Onq8vP09fb3 Pn6/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD8a7hxG6s RuPP 1UqXe9m8tsbuBntVie3jNm25V45PtVa18mIDH1wK8aOx6hNazMfzxwP5095N8p2/MvXPrUN0wVlaP6nPf8ACmgyTIuAq4OeuKGyuYi1BC8m3 EA8 v4U02bTRsA3y5wpI/pUiyeU Nu9l71Ik/lxMxY88461vHbUWhSji8j5EHzN1pTprTt2HHrTry8QNtXhm59MVHFPvLDdu9eeKImUtR1q62rtG6jGOf6ZqldXPkzbSxZc5xjmrP2cSqT/F6YqK5ixFnk ta6IzlFpFNpN8zNt2 nFJKuA27BBolXEmT8wYdM9DTobNpExnb74p8tzONyGJXhB4z6/wBKmYecB1 XpzUcr VH6rnse/0qOO6zH/tZ6E1KiwI7jADcd6hkXjIxg1YYLMpx3qqXwpz0HFbR0MxobyDu aq9yGum3Kq7vQd6sSf5FCRbY8fjxVcxPKUwjE7T8rY5pu0hu QPSrUkfzkqPmzyRQ64GG57/WmmDRXMPvTXBiH096kkVgc569KBlV5Xp60ySaz1B7Fo5Y22upBBHY17t8NfHn/CTWNrcLJtu4RhwSeT6n68cV4HHyduO/at/wCH3iVvC2tKzMqwyEK/bA9a8rNMHGvTfc i4fzR4auoy Fn3X4C8SQeLtBjZmzLtw654DYHFX5pTayeU27bjG01418JvGiaLq9tKu3yJuGION/vn64r2zW0W9jjkjVc7VOB1UYr87xVFU3Y/YMPU543RueD9Th1axvPD oybre6jb7O0gDKG2kbf1/n3PPD2H2nwf4nns2XjcV2Ed MH XrVieZpoRJCw8yM5B9x7 tZ/iTxc3ibxCt9t8uQKN5/wBodTXJG99DapsdFfR csUgVdzLjAPLfUY61TR1jPzcgnqOoJq7pt5HdW8e046EDB4HHFVL222s2NvTOP61UafUKctLFi3Xcm5fm3cjg9MU4gIo3fxdB61Ts5GPRh8pyR2qw935Od2Qq8mi62CUhTLhgG bGeB/n6VIJg0X94j07VVab94zMWAXj7oOKdHL8oJY8fShUyeZk4mYsvzbeOwzx/nNEVxujZQd208EnvVeSdXbdjauO46etQtcJt6j5/yFTUjYlyLHnLNNG25cMBnAyD2onu/NbbtG1DgZXgn1/Cq73UZba B2HtTLi9EQwGHl4zuA9O9TGk9wNFuI9u3tgEHrUc7YHy/LgHOTUcF0sqqWb3wBzTijTBlVt3t3 lbRjYcdzN1YjAAb5v8A0Ko9D12Xw3q0NzEdvlnL8fKy9wf1 lXLnTZMLuT7x4 lVX0L/Si5ITsfloqU00Wd548e3nsLTUofJVbvap2DgEjO7056f4Vyt5Zx3sckMijY2elZuoTXH9iyWf2hvJYgxrjIU9yM/lVW21ZrKNVYeYy4GRnFRRvB3RO6szxL4ueA5PCersBt zzfOhHQcnj9K4 Dezurbo xHqOte7/FGxh8ZaT8sb fGMocfn HevI9R8NyaZIzTK3XBzX2eW4/20eWe6PzXPsrlSrudNe6zFuE8vb8vyn17VcinHlg7d3GOOKrX1qYW5VmCnIJqa0jV4cn72evr1r1oyufNyuhb1tnHK9 RxUdsVCEYZhkjGOhovJxCwXdlu4J9elSAFB8vVh1Hp/9aqFHYdcxLCv8S4PbjNV3jjX5uFI6e4706OR58qzfdHHHWmyhktsKc7sk1PMRKJBMq8bt3y553deant7j5tw3Mg6c1CqfP8y7iT K/wCfSrVrD5O75tpbn2xT0aKiKRtk XncM8dQaWyJZfmzkkcelOeOM7lwEb1BNNjVYThmbGMcVl1KLQ Td/dXn60SyPt/u8ccdaHm2J1Gc9MYBoiDPIy/LtTke54q47gRmXY dw3Dg1cs3aRm2/Ky/KcjrWdOmy4OCuW56cmrsD4jVlLKO O9WBcKpIG3denB/wAahaARM2Bt4Hy gzTY7nfPtOF9sVIJefu5LDgDrQC1J9OT7RECrDb0OPvLU81ussOD95eBnjH4UmnJ5a7v WhwcdOP8afJIo3ZwN3oeuef61nGNmBDFai0bcct2PHQY4q5bSmQEc9hVcHzomDSFuewqaOEQpnaR04HepqBHUlDJITu3KV4P1571OgZYl2/Mygn0H0/Sqe7LM2O4zmrSTxxKBuUkknJ71nE0HTttA4G7PXqM1Vj WYs3zc557U6W82OdzbnyelMYs5 b5S3JyP8/Wq5gLIff1O7nG0d6GXyzubcp/iz9O1QxbY2b5sleh9qjBFxJlWyq9TW0NgSL6/NDvzu28jtTf7Q85PlYEN0wRkVAlyskPyttGT/AJ/nTYF8vmPaGYkZUc0cia0IluWhIys21gdwGcd /wDhUgDB1PI989PWqvmMJPlC/P0Ht71I0jSHcSB8vCkfrXFKFmLpctfaNqfM24gc4/x/Go2vCzfK2B3zUMSZbkN269DUxjZpdp544GOBTVS2iA1LK88y3 7tbGfbFOdlLD I9c lVLY/Z4lzuye4NMNwQ7BeU n fSqk 5XQmSXe2OG5JJ9TVxNQNsU nTORWMLsOzZLKy9sf5/lVmPUWlO5WUBRtOThT17f561MSS007SSs27v2/wA/Wp7SfEgb5hgdPSqFtOFP3vvHPX9KsASW8C4J65OMZrTdmhae/ONo UsSQamsZii/N p61lPLvY5HyjjjnFTw3Rto/u7uMg5x/n/61N26gaVw48zr0 7n1pbm66eq/oKz1ucsJG 9n9asRO02xh/CTnjHFKMmTy3J4rnZEf727IxU3nbzwxI nANZlxc Q6 WOAThh0/xqKK9ZnZsBfm3Yxxx/nNO2txbG5BcYk b GmzT7GDA/iKz7O/LttEZ6cknNTXEvksFU/McYI/h lKRV0XDNHJ8o5K/NxUKS7G3fdPbNVRN5bZKqeMZx1oacJEyn1ye/NY8upBbhvAc7uitjH9aQPmVj83XbxVHf5oXdk85znmpGuQsncEjJP0/rW2qRW4Sj5/vNuHGF7VYtX8uPflmB7E8/5/wqraMG3bdq885/iFSvdrJENq7T90kZ/nWcdNStja066 0wthurcgccinXU6xuxC7QvHXrWZpTsrsWfj7vJ4q5c4MLK33erHmtqctbBzXM2/meX95lSBnn 7WY90rIdp3egxVy8czK207VkHynuKxPs2yT5dwZehz9KqT0J5mXoJysHoew9DV6DDKWXdjoAOmax4kzNtzgNkhemfxrSW53W/lrhW65zWXW7HfS4 K9Al3HduIxtHer8U7CJfmK8dMdKycs8rK20qeeBV62ZhCOtaxs0QfOiwTGLerYVuMk1BIqi4XP0yO1WFfyxtX5mbgk9qd9m82QxttVn7nvXW42MeUjC fIrKc7efpQzMsR6fKc9KsWlmYcqrb eMd6qTnzIdp 8x5IPI9qcShxmWWN2I YnOD1pbpowilPvfx 30qv5QgBLZLZ9c1G87Ovln7p 7Vy3C6Fn8uVkI3Fsc5/pT1nSODZtH1x0qq6bW6r7HPSkk4IG36 h96aZmWnxFFncdp5WqlxMWP3vlHt1p5JMTK/wAx6rUUU3X 8vH/AOqi92OVmrFe4XJ6EH3pLe7eH/a2 9TrhZMSNwDycdKrzcn5f4ueK12MuWzJLiNZl7At6VWNrGntnpUryBoQPmHHNQsmG2 vWriTIa5Cjb0psKqI/n b3x1qdo1Hzbd3HAqI22/H6inLYz2Gs6hdoU/KMCq5XcOOv8qcY3SYKy/hTm b27mmSVQWUHPp1pzRHyv1zTnCvk7V6YHvTN5U/L07 9BMhnl5Hp2 lNX5D13A1JJFn271Gg8tuWrQkVlZZNyrk lI3zNtb5vpTgd3f65prS9/vc8UWuVGVj1P4L LpNR01rC4wZrM5ib Jk9D9K s/hP4p/tnRltZpv8ASo4yAepYY6fgK DfCusto2sW88Z27WG7PfJr6Q Efj TS/ElrcJIWikIQ mD3r4nOsvtU9p0Z pcL5k61H2cnrE9qvrT z790bzAC23jnIqTw3oOmapcXenTjy7q5UPaPySWxjA//VVrVcX9msyFc7euD/niua1i5kKxzW8g86I5Q4 6e38q Vle9on2nMpITTryTwb4pu9JvXWOZWOMnnPAP6c10lzD59sr/wDLQgY56jH/AOr86o/Ei3/4TvwBp/iSFN91C7Q3OB8yYwo/lkn0xVaw1wTaTDL5h 4N0YA3A /45q4t21MnoxWn8mQ7s5XOMj8vyqS6umlt9u5fl56dfas7UbtbiXdErfMcY9Pf0/8A11F5MxPTsDU8ib1HzXL8mpiE8ncveqT680zkL1UdAelKdLkd/m4yOAafa6ItvOuPlA/hYVvKUbaAV4NWupJ9qoGQD I/eP8A9arEdhfSTK52L8uWGeeo960NPjU4Xbu2sTmrlvKBj Fl421zykmS0UrXR5AP3zd8jjt/OrSaOlx8u QNjCgHg8/5 tStFufcrfX/AAq7CnlfKPQkd fSjmNIlZdMjtdqHcrLzjGMUrrsb2I/z/n3qeQMSCWLf3iep/GobyIwq0jfxHnB/Gou a4pbkc9xtZUX3 cCq o3BEeGJbB5UH6/wCc1IRudstwOMY5yKbHa/a0Yqp2qMEn3pwu2PczZYvMOW55wOef1qpcWrNKpUj5hn6n1Naz2LLyqlvYDr7/AI1nSQuLgsuOvTHT0quWzHHYrS2kbu2VKt0yO1Vr/wAKWuqRjzY1kbuM44/zk81cnO1 v1J6U5GYcbm2sDu9hxRSlKMrxMqtKM1aSPPfFHwdV4mezDArklR2/PnH P5 a38S6fM0TL8y5Bx2r6PeTDcLnPHI4NeRfHDwzHp90uoQqirLw4A/iPf8a ny3Gc3uyep8XnuUwiva016nCyqJ7jzF 9gZB4p0tzsQrHggjiqQkYurL0bJYDtUygEbn 63bNe/dNHxJPYkSKM/Nz0z3qS5RZPm2/Nnp61DGvlrldy4HQD8qkMoRMt/DydvAFRKNnoUo9SrGhibLNwx XJ/rUy3e1mRRkrz FQXEykKy/wnv1qMoS/qzHgnggdavlJLd1IGg VtrNxkf0ogmzGv7w7emahjjLHczHdnqev0qwsPlvuU5LHijlFLYdA25yFJ9c tTwSCGRf7pGcE9KrJFtON2Oc59K2NH0v7ZcH93uWQEbiM7R1/M1QzPu1Xzd38WABz/n1pIJTDCVxj1PepfEVh9lvljUBgqAcYPSq8ZUcMrZXp0FBOpatyjHdIWyv54qZDjnPzE547Cq9rE2GZej9Qeh9KtREICfl29yaAiWlYqN2V46ZWo57hgdrDG0dQT0puN8ituHvgdRmnSyKjLlffPcelDZRYmuPIQcYk7LzkD3pyzrcRAf8tGB6Hv8AjVVY9q5HO4c 1WIAsJO7/vrH e1ZSiVsie24zubsM5/hp8qssu3O7bgjvVW3laCQt029T2P4f/Xonu/MlYnLN24xWWxEmTpP5mF2sQxHXtSPOwG1WVRnjJ5HtUYJ8nlfmz6ZxzUuzYC33lYfnVRj1Ki2OLD7OCwbqcHuaSOaRflb 9x/s0JKsK/MzY3fLntSgF3z6nPXrnNV0LFRuecK3f369vwqZ280rj9O9VrqPairgcHqD6VLG7Fh1OeBj86IysVIdEwZx33Hk/T/APVRHu8rAb5s8DOBinCJWXd eDxTvL8r/V8bV6Y/KsZ6kklv maNVHynGWH6 1SSsIF2nO49Ofaqscnmcceh/nzRNJmZc59QeuazjGzDlsXQ6/L98nvg444piTFU/vbvmOPrTbViFDNjd1x/SnQELIw 7uyf/r1tJXRDYkrq7Ltz17dsU PIjG37uD19fpUSKztuB/dnruXnNT bwCwPlnkD3qYxEOikMUoJ475qa4v9zr8mOcEYyRVPzVlbCjaFOOVp8Z2SNJuYbcg49Mf0qeugFhOQW53Dgf5/CpPtHmxKzksuenpTIwpkCttbb908dKkXYH2benQ/rWw2wjDD/dbJ9SfpWhbMwthJ3zjae9VUkU/3uPQcGnJIm1VYt83cHpWfNqKN2R3C7yRuxgZxjOaZFKqLzxkY/wqdpPLOM9sgjtVdcRdG 9xx3FaDluWoblYU2j EflUZuWYFtu3jjn61Xmk3jbynHf KmmRQu0NuB55PU/WpkIuPOoh/ix/M1Cl2ZFY/eB4wKhD5i57ds022Hmdgu0Z5/woiaFqO6w3r9TQ025X3L1/Gq WRh/tdCe1WHg3lmJO7kGqJ2GrPs ViCc8H0/CrMVysq5G3KjrjgVQk Vc9eepqS3mZk YLhT61mVzXNTRDHHOg3O2B97qTWtdNkfMVbI6etc7bERSo38TEge/1rVFxtjwxLZ65NTzAUJZFdX3NtZT8o/lWVv3Zx8i9APStG5t1cbvMwxGc46Gsm9DIzJncvHHrWkZW IASVY2Uja3rg9K0EnG373HXBHT61izkR4bb8x5Bqewu9k6tuMar1XP3vrTlJPYnQ1bcZLsvfGWWrQumA 83/fVUImZ UXI9AeDUsb/AC9298VjaSehR4NdxrayMq9jmqks32kfdLMoqwLxZCysrfLjNRTPGHYrlR9K9WUm9DGQsczfKPM2s3oajf5vmb8aktrdrn5Y9uQe c1FMJrcNu2nHBwOtSYyuRbJpGb5uexNNkjedR8q YvX/PapI4maLdhmXtxQ03k/M3DDqf8ACtuUIjTas3VfUkk1DIoZvl 91Bq9NqUd5Eqbdi9yOpqs8QRS33R61QSREzNj5hntkj71N242sV mO1XobxbiNmYrtxtzx eKryKjr8rBdvQeoqI7kbFW5wqrnGDyTRAFBbd/EPSoryfecc7fekhRh8vpwRWl2RzDmO1fu 4qGZ23hf4V6etSD958v3dvFRySKWK/MzVcZaA3oKJMMcDJqFZJo59ufcVKVKdfT86avHzdO1BF0NuJQW2tt3H9ahIxnb/OpGRXHt/Oo5F2fdOKaZAzZvPPv1qKTMLAAemPerkcbNL92oLs73x8rYPSnzE8on3gPU9KryxtvI/QVMsxR8flTflnLHnjnFVuDehG8fG7btCjH1oiTzmJPA65pzqzN8vQDpTxGY13Z bqQaqRIwZU4XgdCe9em/CHxG0tk1qw eI/L6leK80ZyBu9a3vAGsNY IbVvm2yOI3xzwTXm5lRVSlY97IcVKhiVbqfZ3wo8X/234V8mXbvtzsKnqenP0OPzp16P3uxcYkP5VxPwgtbvT5WuD 5hmXlW/iHt713iajCw3K25gcDnt9K/O8RRjCXun65Gppcf4Zt7qw0y8gSZobXUEImiYZ5IPI9DyM uKfaeHYbONVB8xnGcnt3x/T8asWVz9qjMj53ddg4x/nNTx2xc/KzRxqeQeQanQ25rlYWCxqNvykY n0pxGyJtvr0B71NcRtGCflxngZ7n1qtKzbct8pb37 9TvsXHYR3/vdj19KdA2Y/7wbpz0HrUcc7Rv8ANkrnvRJcbhwW9OKnlNI7FhEW3PO7d1wO1TWzszjdJ82fTp6VTD72HLZYdAcc1aV8MnQv16H8a55bhyovRxpJJ8w Zuc9Aam3gbfmyM4PqfSobNldTxtZueKliLSENtLF cZ7e1ULlFCCQtt3fIeOetDBGVshmwR9OxxT...AGLNtUcEZ4FVxqKlz 85Iwff6DmpTJHlt4y0eU7kckYpJHaJBy23HAHXmmyXUcG9g6/N0wOtUW8SRzkxqrNu56eldEdg5i Ovpz6/hVKW38stI2OeTnjnr0qs qSEDavyr8x6YxTPtMk8bbRtXGeRyCf5fSqJ5iCSJWLPlihzwewqGRvLVR8vXgE9Pr/nvTnM5ZkWJwMdSPm9zTxaSTLt2N 8OEOPlX1p zaNOYgVxkN91T05 9/n tc38SNAXxHoUsbeZ5iruTHOccnj3x FdJLYyKHjaPpg8j1 vpVe4sGdNskZA7nH1rqw/uSUjz8ZGNSDi p85XiCwkYfdIJHTrULy dH6BueK7z4n A/sl1JMseYpv3i7eOa4N4mX5TkMCM lfa4WSnTUkfluPw8qFRxaLdvbNEnzHbkZ47dP8aJFY28meFyME8HFQfasD/0Imm282AQ/K5xkDr6VtI4eZkcaLK5VsFW6YGadnZOO65yecVbhhVEZl4/h2g9PWqkjtHNt3Kcck9eO1UCZNOWJ7nPvyae92wPmbd2RxzUPl YN3yttP8ADVieJWt9pXc3btWciZSfQW3LdWbnpWnpPiFdPA U7sbdvPFZ1tEywehU9M0yO4aORuu1hgg9z60LUqnJl /u1u7ot8u6Q5 7jFQqUeU5bGOCD0qFZshuPp/9ehJvNOPU5B6/pQaaFxboxxsv97J5/nUlmXLb1OFxuJNU1k3Oufl5x6k1chYRJsyWX35yaNepHKi06srLtVXHUkHpT5YP7q/eHB9KghkZnDdF6Edvep7iQ7D8u7dxx1H RS5UWkIZVhIXtGMrj/PvU1mgumZm/d7Rkk8 9Z5bywwb5fLXjnGamsrpg 1m69Ocj/61LmCRLeO6KG U5Pc gPSmWc6zuPl27Tyc9TTrqJ3AXczMCW gpkcbRj5SV3DlT/n6VMomXKy2JcH5VAXsBUkrkqoRvmUcKP6U1bdUPzMFLAD5e5pscXln72VyTuA25/D8KOXQ0iyBizqrBuew7ir9i 0L8vyr1JPQ1Xk/1fy/NwctuwT FPhufKYkrj5eMen/ANesZA5Fm5Km2XbtYdTk/TNRwyKYgvqcjFVryR2c43KXPPYCpreMSxfeHv7elER8xZjG1lb5RtHB/u1VlnUrlXaP1PU1YPAC5bdiqsu6NWPLeje9HKCZYt7hWQ7mLOw WmyTZkUfM2eC3pUJPlpu8zJ/i59qejead21S27keoqgkW492eFPcge1WEuePm/eMoxk/xU2Aqq4H8YH1FH3pPx5NARJM4TnBLHAOfyp0CqX cn5TgYHJNVryXy02ZyrD5mB7c0jzK0LLu4VeOuf8f/1VLYaFidl2fLwSeOaity6/w7RjpnOajj5P3trHHzdcjNSyZBbg7On0qYxFLcsGbfENvp0HGKkVWVPvZLdeelV7Zl2Lu/i5z6VMoDLt27TnOM9aJSsrCLiSZgZifm4x6k9uKjWcoPfI4A71HBKI4vLB3ck8 uak/wBaVU vHt2pU/MObWw1S05Zvm3L3zwM0MuW2kbjySR61MbXy92GbC4ABPy1DPtyC23LHPHpW8dQI/LZ2JbOBg46cVMIA6jb/wACJ53Co2lw/PyrnGcVYjjYRbdvzNxn2o6ilsVyrRq23png560 OTy2XvkZJHU tPuPkjJCrt45zwT3psbK8nLNnvjoazloy47EzyqVxu3H2H6Ugm 7sXt09TRIcn7p9Dnv0qAXQkBK5b09az5mw6hKFEbElvlPINR2s/mn93nZ0qOScmJv3kbKp4z6/wCe9NXdC7KPl7/5NOWxWxoeb5IjH8KnitG1nWRdzkfd4yelYRkaSIKeNvHTofp/hWhoYH2fc7bWHUDnj/JrNPUB93MViLIuGA9eBXPatOyNGzZViSwPp2rorzywoZWO76Vz uwyBemY8ZBrezaM5WM 4d7lFbO7cMAA9u9X9NjaWNQv3l45qj9nVGXd908rj0 lX9I8srgN8ynr61MYXJ5jYjbYiryGHAz361Ygt5AnQY7cdqjblfm6/wAhU/neUB8zIcZI54NVIq588RiOR8MdqsOwqV7Vo41OQeeB/Wke183 mP8AP c05oysexeoHUjAzXduRysdbt5E25fm4qrqF0ZRtVQvOAT3 tBcxDk8dwT1oWRJ4sbhuyf8/pVJESK6XbSHazblXoD2pt1G2GGWC5796YY2tp8fLtz35qe4u/P3HvgmqJK0asmGCr6AGnG5aQ7PlXnHH8jSxSiMN8re49Krj5Pm9a0IkwT93OV/i7 9R3kJUNt Xnr6U5y0cmV X2zTWwy7m/i596hK5ndkbrmPLKSP1p0J2RcdR tNWBk6H8T2p3n7k27dp5ya1S0EMO7zBu 6TT/KV5N/Ab0zTjEpUMGbjnHcU4HKE lU9CeUqyyMGK9V69aa8gdD2HfmpNnLdMtzn0qOQ7fRvelHYUtyMKcq3Tn86GkxnoW5GakfIXKj5cdB/jVdYy7f7Pc1fKIkSfA/iHvUcg3Pwcse/Y1JPEpVQG/Oo3t9pDdTn9KOUCGVWBA/IntRH8ig49fxqSQbx0O76U35cfL94GqJSBH3nJ7cdabLMPM9gcVIY9o3DAPcVXZlD/kfrQO2pJH8x9s16d8H/BUAZb66ViG2tGp/Q4rh/DGif2xqka/K0ecsT0x1r2DSpxY2y7DhVABH0HAx/npXj5pi1GPs1ufYcMZeqknWnstj0zSbmaa1UbgFiUlQB98ccfqK1LGVpJkZWKqeo61xOi6wXi2sG Yg5yeB/jXbaVdrAFkMSncBuPTcfTngV8TWpPc/QTptGg2yqmd3Gc7cVqbmx93JXqDnGKzdDnLL91Uz/ER0rYSyk2Hcdqg5JH4D/Cud0tDam9Sjc3O5cr6jOBmq906tJ97b6ge9aFxFswqjd64FZ9zCpLfN0bAOalaHVHzKrx ZH94nvjAHFNKNtZmU/dz FI0vyn Hb1I7ConfcgVj97GPf8KFqVKSW5M955GM9vzpB4jhtnYNlmx H4 n09/rVae1NymzdtUEHA6 3NU7yC10/bNdSeXt XcSPc0ezuzH6wjbj8S awHrwDjoOtTwXsjDKhl/3upFcbe/FnQ/DcWP9Y4xhSTz/ntXL6j 1Vb2wZbWz8xvUkj n8q0p4WTeiMZYyK0PXiJpVkLNuVcYA7VGLfYd/mfL1yTwf0rwHU/2l9Vuo28tfmboSeV/H8vwrntU MHiDXHz9skjVhhgp/yK6/7Nc2Yyxseh9K32qW6eY0lwoRerHovH/1qx7r4gaLY2 7zk9coPvda Z5de1afzPMubgq3Ug9vrVRoJrpNrMzR9QGycVvTy1pasyljvI j5/jfotq/7yRI19mDH8qzrv8AaT0W2dlikLYbBDKcfUMP88 1fPMmk4kx84ZuxpV06RSR823GK2jl9NbswWNq32Pdrr9qqxRdqqvl9CRnP8vaq6/tV6eZU2qx9QwIwO/r/SvEX0zzgQy8e1U/ EamaOScK22PliewzgVtDA0mc9bMK61SPpLQ/wBpXR9Wcr/q26YI6/hXU6X8VdH1kbFZd3TGOfbkZHr VfHkmls7Ntbb6 1UrzVtU8M6hHJDcTLt5Vs5/nWn9lqekWc8s2qR OOh9x6vplnr9htTy2VhuUqd39f5188/EPwvJ4V1 ZHVjvYume4J4/z2qx8JfjBeXNlH5kjs3BYbsY/zjpWn8YtU/taC2uF 8xweefSjAzqUavsZbHLnMKdfD 1W6PPEfDMqrhu/fFTQnE399WBJ9v8APNRzfPdsqtuLHAGOpqZf3cY XoPyHavootHwmpZhlzLt2hR1BxjHeqkhw7fLlTznPFBMg 78ozkZ6Clitmki5/A4qXJWCWwQy UkfuTgY 9VtTjK9ec/j6e1VwzLNu6gnntU0kh8xcfMScdaxDYkjkyW ZuoIx2pk7fvTz96nM42ZH3v4uKilbYqrnpjgdaqG4x6Bi/H4Z/zmkRNsnyn92vByMn/AOtVgSZ5DD5ewqIyLI/y/Nu49cVpIV0PhYxTpt 6 c5HWrsN2JZ9v3ucY9Px61UjBb HjPrjA69ac74fgDcvPPNZSehpsjWSONYN23943ODz9adDN5TMrZ Yd8VVsp2aAZb7xxn0oWdd7L8y7cZGDSjIcZCytHG/zKu7GM/5/rREV8rzOir29fxqC625 Vtw78U6HcwP3eB07f5/wqNWBcFzmP6cckDNCsC4xuHPOeM//WqnFM3Ctg854/HrVqEq44HGOQRVpk9Sw90sh T5T35xmgvlht3Lt5ycc/4VEpwRn5dp2gjGF/Cnxx7gG3Z3dSf6U5MpS0sTKA33Seo5Hekl3LIJF3MwbaOc8 tMk Zwu45XqAMjPtUytvVlUL97hj0NImQ7zUMSqyn72Aw/z/Oponj6ov3j2NU43ZBt2ncP4sdqfFPJDKzK3zY5zwRz2qJbhEs3EvmoV3bR6e3 f5VD5LJCsn8LdeDz9PzoMsk4zuz0xjg4oIZxjlduRlRxx/jS3NIkTRqWTC7TySM0qfI/94Z3ZPH NSQptfPG3jj36ZpzREXGS3yr1xU63FKRYtDlNzSMeMA5/SrDRqq/e bnd fSs2OZlwI1bb1we9PlZmdSu5W6HHIA9KoRduPlT7oZewJ5H4fnVeINFk9cnGPT86mt49z/AHl257frTrqQIGVflPQEL0qZRsBDanaGMnO7rViWRVRd3HdfxqGCUsNzLyeOtSS5MsYX7zdx2oiVoRo7L8wz3HTr1/8ArVcDq8fLFdo454FU2kU/LuXa33jjFPnlwmcfLg8etTUJLgbD/Njc3QfSn5ZflVvlXv6VFCcuHdu MEdOOKnyszlurdMjtVQ0RXKgkmYD5TuHYkU1QPmZsLu/I 9NMqxlvbjr1p1unnW 7d97sRyO9Ck0DaDpODkYwMZHWrCP5gP8K5wKg2eYAq9FPI/wPrTunyk/KeSP896oEiSaPeu1WHJ6nnP4UzcYZuntUi9M/oR/M02Rwn1b0BrOVh7DftSySbDnr Hr tVbi6wPlVe31NWAPtAHy9e2apcLLht34URsLmJUfzD8ygHPUU2aQIzAMGZhkFT396kXiNmG8tjIB/Kq8zKVZv4sDv374pzqLYkkSSQlTuUFc5xzmr2iyqpZRzu7jpWbnzBndu5zg/yq5okjTXSiTCKOAT2NKFuoGldxqq9c7Qdv0/rWPcwG6jZScc55521v3VvmIfd Xv6fSsi5TC8Y3tyAe1aSfRFcpj3EW1cY 7hhn0qS1BEy4/XkU64RgWZ/XgDvUNjfCOVAV3Z/z0rPmJNuNv8AR9zMzHpgVPHcJEm1yN3fis zJYN91u M1YaJozjaze RWhXKeKyFY41X5fTIPSoJrjzUK owPeobQtEjb29hk9afCVjk Ubh97PrXco2MVK6GtAzQ/7vHPeoDGsTfN6cEnpU63CxSsWyq9QOwpouY3ibcpOCMcdKomRGTGVY/exwAR1NQyBbhAVXbxgjNE6hH4 bdznPFPgfYMHkMMZ71UY6GXkRxxHZuzn0J71WjyJ v4YrQe3wy4I9f/1VFdWpSbawCmqEROFZwqr9TmopYWMgyvXjkdTVjLQSBsc9xSy3n2pNvCnHT0qY7DkkV5UGzGKhjTy5Dz6cVNKW25Zt23k0ZTzOnGMYzTUidyOcCLp75pplyi7fm7ZptwTI4 XOB09KRkaJF5rVSuiLjS 19p/GiWIyHCL8ueRUu6OZMbdrdPrUaDykzn6GldE8pHPB5MZXn16VBMmANu76DvVuS MqgMPrxVd08xflOMdMdKvmBojMvmJ/SmiXc3H8J6U4R7j83pQ43lgp/PtRzEjvNV0 b73cCmeScs2eOp9qieLP3euecmnRtIzquaoAaFiepX3zTbm1Xyt3Py96kWXb8rNjmmytvjKg7ue3WgDd8AXX2edsbc4wcjrXd2d7vm VsnuOteX H79tMvFy3ynjntXeaVfR3aqytyehHGK ezHDtz5z7rh3EL2XInqjutMn8uBd 1uOBmu68LPstI28zzVbkDPTjPT8f1rzPSr3ZbKsjbl3Zx0/Wur8IX/mXe1d0e8dQCc/zrwK0bn2kHdXPUrO5YRKd/yqMHGTk/h ddHY33l2O1R90YGf4/1rkdO1SGzg2yNnjOWOMf4f/qqrq3jlrzcsLeXtyE2nk nT1rh3dmbROq1PxBHaXSr5i5YcrWbPr7y3DeSF2DqSevXpXK3HiC3iQte3Cwtxksf6V554r/aSj0maS302M3MY481vlGf51t9TlL4BVMRGkrtnst5qMFrEXmkVO3zsFz7Vx/ij436PorPmTzpAPlCg8/5zXhOufEvV/Fl2WnuGWLcSI0JCqPT3/wD11Fb2Ml5JwrHJyTjOK6KeXcrvNnBLHOfwnoOtftG6jdxvHaxtDu4wTjA7e5J tcXrPijUtZlb7RNM24EbS3Az/n9ansPD7Bc9S3GMdK0YPDWArbTIT6DkV1Wpx6Gf7ye5z8GmSSL3x3INOi0Qn5v4s/nXWWPhhm3CNThTzkcnua0ofDMkzKgjMarySeM1Pto3LVFnI2/hpsbvlbuRVuLQcJllHp7n/Cu1h8HMTtjjw5PJPQcdc1oHwYsSthcr33Dr GaxlX10NY0UefppGDs2twPTt NNbw/IPur06gDv9a9AXwqEmG5WZemF7jNXLXwhGwGYlh gzj6/5zWjxCRp9XR50PCskr7mXPdsCnDw1sJYj5m6d69H/wCEU2PtkYMpwMgdDUieD42VVjbPfgfzzWMsQ0TLDpHmreFjFFhU2sxzyO3rUdxcf8Irp88nkpKGG0qRgHGcE160vhq3g/eNE0jYC9M4H FZ vfDmO9sGXy9wlG3a2Nv f5GijirS1IlRutDxjw5ZJqzfdXcy54HSrHij4dtfaXMwjVpI1O33 ldr4e EN1YSTyRtHLCg3SEEcDPHp1PFdb4d8NQ3IVWVfKxtIHPHSuz69r7rMfqqnHlmjwz4daU9vdRq3ylWIYnv/8AqrqvGF/vW3h/55579D6kVreJfCNv4C1mfcirCp8xGJzlTn Rrg5NWbU9SkkyVBcnlQBj8K6qMeeftGeBm Ihh6PsF1Jii/aMj5Wbk981Myr/ABfK6cgnuKYJlHf73UYxmm71IHC vJ4FetGR8aPVGcblOFHQgZ tTCIkbsjav3vaoreXfJhVX5hkY7U29Zrd8I2MdMd6AJkgEoyNvXBJPWkaNgAuPrg tFtdbHIbeSx7dqkZlDHj5vrnBpJWALd8SdfmHHPf8ar3h3TlVVV4BOOpp1w7JB8xAbOG9abuIjVWzz tMAAaCIbWxnn6U w3NcMvXnjHXNPEeY/mywXAximwoPOx/q1/z3olqJxZeaMkqN3uT/hRLHhNyryvO/NPtg2wtuX2yOlSxjdt Vto7nqfwqJRKtdDdPkZU5IwvbNLefvXZV69xmnspQ7MZOME5xio5wY8lV3e4Gc0RiOMbB5rFNvytgAjPp/nFSRRkuq/MpHO0Dr7VVMuzzEK/MeAMde/P5VNb3HlnHVtpXmtfZpIosOvmOFb6gHipoRGsXzN8vGabZRNPaGTf/qxkjIOfpSXNtiVeSQwzg9qxluTvqPinWWPPXHXHpUlo/lyMvXcOCR0Hp6f16U2wjDP833s4AzU00aR72bHJIY9SOearQkdLD5cxZfmXr15yakS7VMfK2Mc9s561DbublNq8q3erlxZhUZsfMzfhj8vr VGg4yK4GWAbO0jp6Z6cU5zG4XJOG5 n51FdEwyqOFGMYXpmmNbyOSy7lVTkgdves2hS8iwiZ5VgpY46dqfFPtYDH48c0sjqoH94jJHWoXjKvhSw96kqJIkisu5eY ny9v8 lSSzJJG208twCO1UpkaIqu4jqQOuQKlt7aR1y2C2cjJ5/8A11oEiSFXeLcx8p8/99fh1FOZ/LP8IJHcdah8ws38I9j/ACp7FmkAXbu9jkipkVEvwndtx95j1Y4Hsc/hSeT5wy24YHPGcfWorF/Pid92Bn Q6VI8jJIRyu4bsjowoVmVIZFk7VC5XIx2NTxskv8AvMSp9x/QfSoLckxL5jbsZJOPvGn Yztv3LhTnnHFaS5UtBR3Fkj3yN8oYZwSOw/zxipVQuP7w v5UW4xGzDHy84qUNzux8w9D2rJxTFLQWNvIVl27j0z2NOMqlgqthf6VXZh5m3cq wP eacAzj7ucHAx3/zmnydQ5rkwIkfG38fSpEYJHt5znjnkVXhbbu43NkDPTND3XmHgHrnn1/ tUgTRyZ 96fKQDz tOUMTu/iA bJ7VHbHPzL83PGD v/ANanCZkHzAMx5GO47Uc1mVzEwKp8x49ec/pTJrgeaFVtrZzkDtSNMJRwuD6dcn/JqFgvmY2htnXb/KiVNsHIcwJ Z23c vQ0Ft0arncG69MqOe9SbcqMcKwH4VC1uQGb7x64HelyWJFMrIfvdsZHpVSZEaNlGWYnj0X6/wCFSXExkCqfXP14pojwoYtWUo9SpBHJgqdw46Z5q5YArdooUsqkbuKr2p81d 1eucnvVq1DF1/ujso4FXTt1CNjbY/aYOrdBis64fO5e/8AeqzDcsySKDz1B/xrOvgxyrBeuRnqPYVK3uUZup3KtcsNvLDGW6is AMkxG3POATV6/ZS2djfMcKw/kaqXyukPy/xdvpW0vZ2v1IlubelupTa2FLDJf19MirsdpIyblzhufvVz2jXzJaLuPzdMA5rXaZhjczAkZ/zzWVMqOx4VOzSRrzuVemeopokGPkHfn2okiaZGHHvntRbWzvH147jvXqHNHcdtRx82GZRkmoUX5fl 63X2pAzLMyt64HFLLcsiqy/e9qnqEhwsmFsWX5ivOMdKiWX93iaMcdCKfYalJK7blULjsOvtTZpAzN5nbkH0NUZtBNIu1dvDDvnpSRt5gOWLFTk5ps5VUU//qpVheRcx7PwoJWpHM 6TcuQGGPrUblYVJ 6zcHmiRCoyzEHP5VXkkaU yn0rQmVyxCpkkH3enbvT5LZnZmXDD09KiEfyoPn9ODzVqCRUiOeT24otYqMSnIyqdx5PAApv sbC4PHIz0FO1G2875o9x nGKrwo0A7FgOvegUtiw0Shc9SD1HaoxLHLEytkFeAPWm3JEq/N97rjtVfBOMd aCAnbYOP5U1W8v5v4e5pzqzxnrQkQZNvrWhmH sOVPHpTHG09 uPpUqDy3wP4ugoki3HcWpdSuUrSRrHKJP4jwMdBUqTYXn160w/vBiklVUXd19Qa1JB0aZu3J lNWIRr0DVJDLs5Hy7j VDjeW bH41PMBVyRL8p6Guk8I6msSqrNt5HGMAVh T5a792R0z6VNZTi2kjZcBVbnjtXPiafNGx6GW4p0Kykj1TR7nzFC53BTjmuq0/U47Ur/AAsq545xXAeE7tRF8xYqQDjtXU6VKbt484 Y88c47V8riKNj9SwtZSgpdzrIdemvlWPnaMnJG3H feq seOrfw9bNGrNJeMNoCYPPv24rlfG/jH/AIRrbZ27BrmQZ4OfLB6f1rL8I G7jxDd ZK0jBjlioyT7Vzxw6SvI3 sp6Ib4ha88U3n7yRmExwq 5/nXN6t4bmguGjkj2NGcHHYg16hd GJII9yx5kXlBg7lx9aueM/BH2/w7p r2odvMtwb3j/AFMp4Oe/JBPtxW0a0YOxyVqLkeW6H4e8yRflPXJrutB8I58tpGaM4zsB6g59qteE/DuyPay7iDlzjjH1rurbQFT94qqw7D0qKmJ1sgo0eU5228LxuRHtO7bnAA nXNaVh4aiSUrFCWZh8zsPlrehs8Pv27cDoR0/P/PFXLeEf3du7jgcdc9q4KlZtndGJh2mgbJSqsNvU57D6VoWulCMhNue B3PStSKyVSvl46ckjPH1/GrNvb7iu1sNjByM59eK5uZnVymZZ6ABEDtyh7f/Xqw9iIxtVR81aRDomG4bJOT6Z/p0zT2tFl Zfl/2eDtqfaNByoyksFWT7u5t2DgdOP/ANVWEtRBIfl4bhgB15q/HCrfw9ufeozFtkZVPQCsvasfKik2n ehG1YwpDdM/wBajms/KIG3az8bsY4rSMLKv3h1IBHUU0oCny4 br7f5zWykxSjch0 0RMAqc57npWhBpjXRbdt8tgcnP6f59arqn7xTjHqfXtWtpxdkVUfsSR HX9OlST7M5vSLO3sPEtxp825bXU3EZKL0x834ZPB9j7VVh0WTR9Ukhbd 7YkEjAKgnacdeR/Otbxnoyl/tC/u2h fOPQ/wD6/wDIrS8fy293eafcQ7fMvIC7JjG1RtVfr0aqpytIOU8y/aN8LNqHhGzvod0nksVlAwMZAOevPQ8D1PtXhUSYc5yVLck/xV9Ya1ozeKvAl9p6gvM0WIh/ePHt7/pXyvqYaHVG/hx8xGSetfTZVU5ocrPz/iXCuFZVOjJIdsClXOVboT045oZfl QY7U2G6V2XcOMZ60rjz fw9f0r2Ej5sRFwfm XnNEkq YvHsN36055tr7Sdw6E4xio2jB2tjdt6Z681WjAcshikB71YTLxKW4P z9apzKsY/2fSpkuWZl bhR/KhoCS nDt8rNtX1pLd9jKu47eee5pl3JuTbx7gH9OKdASU5yNvAz/np0qQL0SGZ8qyqO5zTigRj6diKrwXrfdXduUZz6GkhTMu7ll7jPXip1KbLqyMM7e3HPf9fx/CpoLlojmRuCMg1XilUqNy8qSTz1oB3t/d3enp/nipJLIvN8 F/DHc0rBiq/6xsdcjp Peq9sRGvOVk5A54qwZPNVTu9s lGu5USNgobPLKeD7n/APVVYNsYKWbrxu5qQqwG3nd93I6mkiUGNVUneo5yM1N5FGvY3ixJ8qqy8AnPXHtS3V9H5nyg4z1A7 9U4ZCyKp2nIH/66mihY3atz8vHbr71UYtgSNNsH94dh7/lVp4PtNtG0jbVOc5 vb8KQhZGXGCpx1HQ1JGoRSrMo7Dn VVygNtV2SKw3YX5euMirM 9o/ut/POKheZYlUYYFl4OOv8An lOS5aVMNwvTkfe/Wpkn0JiVJn2rnn73AK9etXdLX7QjKu3djaB34GTWbNcNPdKT6kdavWimJEJ27kP9alXexRfu7YLDnd 8kJ4Hp9aoPNtO3lvr6VPNe Ztdm2jp0zioZHxD8uGXGRjnOaTi1uVEgVcBmbdjr96pBKRb5/i/p6/wBfwpzSrFG23b1wOOlQ2l2kJZWPLfoD0p8wmrDsOx53Nt5JJ/H8egqSM e43LuUkhiP8/Si6h3M4/dvhd2MdjSW0pIHmLtGcfL06/5/KiQR3Ls1wqW 0Kyrnjn/ADzTon8yNm3bmwRkjp/k1XypVmbleMY70CE7xltu49V428d80k9RDjLiXc27g5I7UodZT82FbluhP fpSxkRB9/VcFSTx14//XTYU8qX5lwrdABx/n/GtZRTAsBGULu2sud3XoamN4sj8r90A49faoZBtj4K57r/APXqO2f7S5BX5VyORxWajYloWWbMwbYd3cEjgVZt5Vkt8ruzjBxxg 1QywFTyfvHGTUkbNbnrwrc9 Ov TSlU0sESdWCuwyNy meKiZN5 bG1RwR29qGkyo2r97kHvUcRYllZvvc9e5/zmsoyKLluGjBUdG5zTZbhQw7r0 lOS4SJeFG7HCgZwaSSDAUuQZJCScc/wCe350EyHoxkjx97HOajceZMG2/7pFSZjQrnd75/pSSSZdjFkNjAH8QrR1Bx2EMm7hW br9D/8AqqSBiBtfDN7Dqarxzq3oVyCMCrcYP2cMpPpQncqO5Ukg8264UbmYDrjAPvTb2NpU2DJXdnr0P/6quXETSct8qjA4qv5ZkkGFweMA4J nvQ0VLYdCpjj25/GnQq0R6/ePftzTJm2cbeM9TT4YzOV7 4GMGsnATRqWlswTcNuV5UnvUWrKsEUjMQqqcgmp9Kcrb5bdtDcCqurRlmY8lW59RUS0FqZc0rIP4WB6Af4Vl38slxFxtGOOBWpNbSBA33Np7H71UbhlbKtjb0GOlEYiKOllk1IJ0zyPoP8A9ddArSEfJ93tzWHbSeTcqy/QY656VqrPJGMeYP0rXoTzM8UIkWMSL93o3NTW96u9uqnpgU25IiX2br9KrxupO4DHbPpXfG6MY6F aFWKmQ/L1yP8 9PuHtxE3yjK 3aqa3ojj2kfeHBUdqIcSQE9WbrzQX7RMr/Kku7d nWpZrtJSI8fNjPT71R3FltPzKOmc4p/2TDKW6qOMcYFVKViCrdXDAYx8q9iMDFSfadsS7B35wOlTOqlWTOVXoKgkgAHDfdrTcjZjzL5p2gc46VCbbcvQbu3PX2pWG1N3G7 dJDNhs574HvRGVixkk22baNyr70 2uFkz5nG0dqbOPtBHOGb9KikjwuVz1APvWm5GzHyXa cIwTycUSkomdvA55qSK12 vy96iuxjqv49qJEyZXjkR2XOR6jNPnVVl3LkrULIWbP8LZ5A60tuGjYqfu /Q1JAx5ZGDA/Ljke9QmXaePyqzcAs/0HY1FNEuBtzu7gjpWhLQ5Jfl9R1zTmXedw289ajEe1Tt p5pqTs/3sqO3tQHMSCFXP3u Kr3UXkknPQfnShsN39qlvFylaC1ZHD8yfN9ajLrG3y/lTS2TwN2OOnSnEbk U5oIbHSyb8frSocKRzxzURbco XvQvyphvXpSauUdl4K1aMwLCzFmz69vT VdeuqLp myTswVYFJ3Dnt/hXlvh /Fpcr2DHBz3rofFOqtc6LJDHJ8uMtx/n1rxMXhuaofbZfmX y76oz/AA/qUmu JftU/wA3mOc 3t/n0r3zwBpkULL5a7V 8O59q fPhsc3Ukf905Pt719F/DeRb2yjdlDMxAZjwWPP eK8nNFyq0T2skk6kOeW5050s3QAVcbh1YZx/n2rX H2kw2dprGj3EeLfUs3EYI4b5Tn8sD9aWJPm 7wPQ1znxO8TSeFdPhltQv2iZii88KOpPT6DHevnfek9T6DlVihpmkrBqU1qvzKpZE2NycEV01hCv2bbhjtHf8AiwOa5DwEftkaZkbdgnfjv689f/1121tPiMKWLdVB7/WtlLlVjOMUPijwi/xHJ7DH1qWJd flyOOw/OnRqoPXKkdM9u1PWPKL93b3BrKVTXU6oRGRRdQysvy8Z5GOvFWlt8YPOM8AjJp6cIrMy4Jz/Wpo1UN824YGMg4x0qOZPU6OUiNqSNzZ644HUf5705bcjdtGOc7ep/z0qSFQ6gfdz1JFLIhCOxyA3H1FZylcXKyLaQWZt3uPUe1OaH977dVJ4PSpnC Thhu9CRxUZy3Vidi96kUoladQgbd91uc44NDwr5QXc27kcjqc9Txx6fhU4gbzWztZUGSfy7/jUc8eEyxZh1PHetA5bDISqH5d2OvXk1cstjTbfmU g6474/yO1VRFtH/LPbjJ Wrdi6rIGUeWvTI4zxg/pWkdNSZFvV9O 0abIq9GUrjGO3/6q8o8E Ir/UvEmoRXzN5lq3loCMAKMkY474zn3r2iKBTAVZvMZssR6/5/zzWBoXhOz1PVp7byVS62bxIAQWY9R/6DUyqJGUtxPDNwtnqQZQWSZfLYnqhPGf1//VXzj8c/D8vh/wCI2pW zam/eoAwpB54/P8A/VX0Bao9hfNFIcNGdpx09/euB/as8Nqq6fqi7fnBikIHfjGfbHf2r1MoxDVXl7nz3EWG9ph bseEiJkdvulcYxUwkeIfhwc/eqRH84f3eOBTZVyflPbk4r7CMWfnHUrxu0pyvr6dKuSuUiB6vnnPccc1BD 6T5lHPcc5xUk8O87v4e2KGrCGNJ5nJC8dx1pUTyl3N823nHrUzwLHHztPpkHiokjaVurMo689aWpUSTAmRuVAIBKk/wCelOSRnQhmZlHAA6VALny5AW2r/Dg9at2MYuflLHjr9aQSHWi4l 9jd39KuYMTMyqF4BORjHFQmALK21TtzzirJkxH93PGOaCoyK1rOJHZWUgdPr9KkY WPl ZgOvoP8/zqOzgea427tu3uveprmz3tuyq7RyCOtS0VbsFnOxTcwO1ufpUrExDduztPGe9QBvJXa25Xb1FPkk yxYXO7g/T tacqaCIWzrdkhWbB4IHY/1qU2vkJu3Z9eKq28shURgbdvGTToLrDNnG7cB0qQ5i9buIm2/LwOnpirFrcsR8nyk/lWeDul X7x6elTINu05G3Py4HSi9iebUvS3MqjCt827HQc/T/61SqGbufu85PGewNVIbkrNu/h6gnvU0115UJ ZV5 UD I /tQaEwl/iYcYwSRipNon24znnJ9cnrVWObeN 4gY646VG0u2Zl42qcDPep3AufZfmYjgY5x1Jp0YZY u5jlmJHvmq8Fzh/m5YjA bpVhJmcsoC7VyCR7gfjwaNmBJmRpl6Bc55FSBecfdUgjOelRsV8rzPvSRgAYGc8//rognaaEgrt3cY7ZoewAV3QsucLxkkZxUMFmu52C/L1yen1q2kLBcLjcSP4eadBCLf8Au8g/xZx7Y/w4rPlArSTfPswd3qex tSW0yx78r1TB49f8iiS2a4um bjHUHipG2swXac uOhxVKWtiuUZG H b04qZdoibO1VVsHnA/z0pYUynRdy9hzmo0maSTgr8vA96rlsEhy3EYnaNmXcARknOfanN93r83UYFRSMpXK7VOSG3DoKfDcrKcEcevqKokckbSn5WwMYbA61JCwjLL2U4OKdvSNADwX7e9QxlcE YB7Ht7VhLQNyT7T5jezdOac1xhFXPOcj8wKqu/lncp9eC2ans2MlqnI Y9DWQEyTKF2rk8AqccD1qXOBub fX/9fSkhUpGy/pUUFszIVb5tvOD2JzigCS2l8y5 Vdoxjhuc/l/9ark3K7gu3bnioYIY0UD/AJaYyTgfNVmMBEPH1PXHrU8wFaM5b5ww5yAx61NLthyv4t7UyQKs2304x60yZ PTdwef5UcoEax5dz0PUZ96vC4TyT8wVUHX lUhIq9N3zDv3z61LHyuFywzgk9u/NaJlX6Ek828hg20en92oISXnKr97OcjPNTvD5i7eV2/pUlntt2 vFT1uyRpHlIzfKrcZ2nOKEnMcq9kY8dvzqxdSNcNtfaGjxj3qvbtmXPynZlzgde3PfH0qlJdANS0l2xquO3TuP8AGm6lDthZicfwlT3 nvUOnybrlV3ZB5BPer123nQ WWbH0xkUKnd6lRMOc5G1tu1e9Yt7MkMcn3tzDaMjIFbl0FdduGjycAfT/P61h66hiV1Vf4cjPU1py21RJmvKqyAqe QOMCug0yVZbRWZdzetc55YMg/h9utb2nRpJaK3H5CpcmHszxpn819pKhuD9aVoXEY VfcY61Nc2ccRVvve61EspEu1G3LjpXoHPJaaB5K X82VOOmKhVHCrt/i64NWGLBV Y5HrUMQydw 9H0b0rHmFGLZGzvCfmLZ9CKtO4eAA/xcYqNnzKzHr6Yp0jkx/J8rL2HetkubQuUbEK22 HO75vTFRrHHGeQ2cd6kguDvwy/NUdxu3Nz7jiq20M5DZWG3 L6VCWU/7Q/lTy4CKvUqPpSMnnL0 8eDRy9SSOMncf7uePenqWjiDLyTx7YpIlWF9sn1pfN27tv3ccVS0AgupcMuxvmX7xz1pjP5iqd27vUrHO1uO4qHcc/L68dsVe6MyRJ/KZVP8utR3bktt3dR VOG0od3DDvjrUKJn5qgAa3YJlW bqMHjFRjITj179BUqy7Pm27l64I6USupbKn5c nWqjGwpbEQ255zUci7Jst AqR2VTn/ACaiY7pOecjFWmKJKkfDNjPtTX5X L5ulWIZl8sr8vTpiq85zLnnjjmrH0ITkdsE0RxHdu/lVl41/vZI596gK5bd91feggjeZd/3u Ka7Bm/HFEtuxfd0HUn0pvlsT7Z5NAA7AFSp4 lWVvpHg27vMVhg1AYgzDt/SnRxtjn5lx1JqZRTLp1JR2Lvg29bTvEMbbdyzfIecda jPhfqAW38kLu8ttwx1A9P5181afN9lv43 8EbP1r3T4Y6j5NwjZXZOh7dscfXmvnc4pe7c 74UxHMpU2e26XIzQbn 83HHQn/P86v6fa20 tWK3EMcsM0ot5Nx 6j/K309PpmsbwzcsdPVG48s/ezxg96v30X221lTcwXBKqTwT9a PraOyPuIxuQ MPBcPhbVTHbr5dux8yM/xbTyM/X/61MsIw6t8mG/Uj/69b/i7d4j8DaZrGZGaNY7KfjGJFUk9hgZPU/hXP6YfMIOOVGCxOc0U3cmVOxaiGW3MQy5BwRwPerFuN275Q3PTjiqtu2LjblR6f7VXkh3j 4eoOOtTPc2huDcSYAVR7/j/AIVYSQwIpbIbofp/n VQwt5rN/Dzke1SRBSpG7KgnjGeP/rc1jLQ2iPWNlXcBtb068f571Mgyinnd6A5qSGLzH6fM3GRxkn/ABpgTCchtuf4u9Zl6DTH8m37rN33Dj2pJIeDwy7uc tPlJdF3DGDknHXOKaoymeMDA6c1cXci1iExq0i8KxznAbpzUdzE2zDH5WJPJq1IvDcbff3qHYxKtu47 3 c1VtbEyIYFUkHdjnnHWpoWwOf4jjr1NRCPhunoQe1OXCEMDnHOBkAj/Oa1jF2M9TZspBEq5OegA446//AFqxvFWrt4c1y11hMq1q 6RQOD6cda0NPmZm3N8o/i/r hpPF9g19YN3Zs4/I/8A1qzqQaJG NtJFhrpkB3LcIJeBjazckdfc8n1rnPjFoJ8R/C68QL89vEHHP3c43c9uCfy/Gui8V6mZtM8Ow Z80Nu6yDPVsqeT6Dp FLplmL7RbqBmGydDHtPfj/6/bmtsLU5JqRzYyiqtKUO6PjmEhOR9/gjNCL8u1fveo5AqbXdOGheIby3QsoikZRu645FV/L8kfxDdyT61 hU6icUz8krU3CbjLoSKhL7fbr/AJ71c8v90dy8KcjNUbQLLcpy3XuauyzYQtu9snv71W7M9yB3yeF5B9enWpI4POiZlXb1HA/nSMmwb 7A5pYm2FsfKvox 7Q9AIo9PUjc53N1 lTqnlyLj5eOPlxRId4ZWO3BB4XpTraVlRflyGP5fj FAuVEiyneucYzg57VKd0y7eFDHof5VA7b5N27tn61bhm4ZmHt/jWMk1qMYq XtVdu3PIFLbsxY jDuPvCpbhcquPut0PTNUZJWD87j6e3/wBalGV9w5rEjBRLlt3PGfWpvtBuQi/d3cLj1qG2QyQKzNjBJyO54A/rU1uuxmypfJA5rW gEMsMkEuD/Ee/8OD/APW71NaCPlvl3HnLHpT7mXzJWKqCAeeTye4qEsFZSsny npjrRGNyuUsxxlgWbGOufSnTOUgAbsMNzTbSdEAcMrBemaLhwF UhQx mPpRoiR1uojztHfhT3qQKWG7bu25BGOoqGZdw3xljjGW7/5/pRbT7GbcPvHA69aTWhUSSPzI2UHbt6kevWpnRvMyFba3GemM9aSZiQBjG0evOKlO4YVtzc/gMVOiKGwsyvuyuV5A9a0LY YMlY1GAQAOves1z5bLj5dxJyGHTrjpV6KbG0KRu5wB344H41AuhJcBvK27jtY4BznaPT dNVlZvlU47Dt/n9aJI/Nm2/Ku4EDB6/5z lPiTYcEbuOvr71pZ2FEltJ3c7j05BBPOPpUk5G3avy9gCMDI46DtUcCMzn5s84OB/T lRyz72ZRltpI57DilyoouWO1kbP8PJI7/rUV26rOAu4qowcjqT/AIetFtMI0DccdSe9OcI43fy7VlLcqNyIHKMrfLuUk8fr/wDqpLdFikdmYKjDk5xilaTE/b5Fwffn/IqZjtRtqfM3BIPQH/P61tGS5Ry2K8pUSfpnrmprVdid9qgYb1H0qGOFkyx4Pv2/zmnfaQGX5Wznv6/4e1YylcXKupLeRl03c7k5wv8AFUSwugDfd4AAPX8qsCYox6v1OAcenPvTJF dvukcnGOnrWcibWIo1Z8FtwLcgEdBVmzVT5aru65z3qsbtEl8svt5HzAct/nip1dQvHPHGMggjp/ qougjItO3lt5bbs55zjP fakw1nEFwrNu5zUdrM0cKt8vUDnv/n1qxI67Mepzn0q W4c1x8LM8YY5JBGe2KRL77PLuX5l5znqOf89KbLOys2V VOVyec 9R28SyyMzZ68 oH0p z0JkaJh 0SbtvbIweoqC5TcRtIxjPTrSebgMv8Kjj6egpRKrrsRRu7getY6miZG8DKwXqFBAINFv 6Hduc8DgmpZVYnbt2hh0xnn1p8UJlVuMbTgZFXEqNtwjDSyqNqquCdxOMYpWXyxnb16EDGKdbwr9rZVGxeygcDvU1zCot2VldmBGf9qtOW5MvIjMu6DPOcYBPaq0S Ydx2rgjAPQ1YvHxGq42nvweait22vJ94ZORz/n8qz0i7Mku2rKsqtz8gyR6VeCM8fTHfms 2uRGy8bizYwv5ZrUN0rJt/HJrpjJWKjG5k3W3bubOc46Vi6l88nO7b1ZiM59q1L1/Ln3Z UYIHqKztS/e/w8YB/zzUdRyj2MSZWDHIC7cZ/xqWDU/Jj2/f28Zx1qtrUsdrJtVmKbcg8Dn6fnVFJ2nXcyrn/AHaqXKKJxMwITbu ZuOOlRxae0LK27vk1NP88C/Xn2zSLHJGy/L8vvnmuroYrQS uFe3UbWZh09Wp0ZzArL8vT5aW9VZohjhh0warRM0S529OtSlqHNYtFvMt9/zDIwPf1qGR2l2rGc h9KjnvZEb5VBXptNC3mxPNUeX7VtGNiZSuwNrhyd3PQHFNRVMnzN8v8AOrUE7TwqxO7bnae4B7VVkkMX3uB7dTRK4ugrpHLM3y7uPwqvLJHEVXkN7dqlEayqzK2N3bOMVVLkOflxj9aOYRJepG8a/oM1CJGIwcAjv60OuRxkY54pJpmgXnO7jnHWqJkRSMUk/HPB5qMSedJtyMdCQO9T4JTGNy wpkKKgP1/OqTM UdLD0XPyj09KPJ8tD/d6/Snmd1k blf5UxjtX5W496rzDRbkJON3XnnrUbpu69uakdS46YY/rSCTyU bnB5zUyJIMZ456ZoMRCfU1IyqG4oibZyM80RMxsKCN8tTmk2uGbdt9u1RTPub LC tKkX2gEbsY7MK05gHNPvk3L9OlQt1z71JsZW4/lUNwx7e/HrRqBJK6vEeitjmo4Jd6sp28DioSSwPVQeKRU2MPaqFdEsiFl46dKaxK9unH0qRHbq3Hbr2ps0i7/AEz39KBjG/drnhd3NeqfCzUvtek2xVmVoztP14ry5UzHz65rsfhZqHkrJEzfNn5R6 tebmlPnpH0nDOIdPE27n074Mka8tFZVZpFXJAPTAJ4966BANifxN0PP3vf9K4v4Xaus1rDJ91sbBk549P/AK1doD5QJ3bivBCivz/EQtLU/Uoy0Nj4fRW934Q8QaLdYP2d2vIMnlQ2Me/GCDj1rmdJMYZiMrzjkknjH68VNr/iyHwJbNqUu6OF4/KnZRkgZPQe2T9a53wL4lXxRiaNfJWQMef4eTx0/LFFNWQ5S6HSmNYmU9WPBOOgP f1rRgkURDnOBkf59KzZE/eDG33LZ5/yasafIz24w3ydFPFRUXUIssSy7nJUfe6e1Pgbc2do3ehz1PalGQQGH3fU/XpUkaSGX5sNzkFe3 c5/yawlE6I7E8Um2QbfvdSPQ1KsiyFcr8w9Djjio4cr1I6cEDnOf51NFEqyj35PHb3/z3pKI7kJiIIbB2tzyD dSCLbxj7uTipDGyfMq/eHHYduarzBSgI2Djp61cYpARXHzDcfyH9DUSL5aM3qeR6dqleKMxblVeT82OwqCT94QuFXPJ6ZHHb v/AOvBHciW5IlyyW8ka5VZjyPQ/wD68flVOP5ZOqhgM5P55/CpHRUj7eufzpYPnLfL94DPOK6FLuItaXNm42lh6k hrYvsHT2LJvdQeAc4PrxWFDMY93zbuc4zz/nkVtWKm4s3ClmXG4Hrn/P NTKSsZyPKZrfXLrx47XSyLp8J2wlVO0Bhuzjpk4AP0FegaDcm3aJTiRZOceh/pWt4Pv7aPxDHp93HHJDdMV2uAcEdP8AP FYtzaPo uzQtuKwy7cnq654P4jHNYxn7wpbHzv 0h4dbRviZdNgeTd/vFI Xryf8jv75rjItyIFHzFR09q9r/a70BGOn6ooAzH5ZO3qc5yT P/AI7XhdvdbLkAtlc/lX3mBqc9JM/Ks6punipJ9dS1NCYm/hXtz1/ vT4pN0YVm 6PTNQX7bNu1uE6gd6j8/ci7gdmSAMdK7loeXEutKkscYPPOD3/AM9KEJa47kMec96QuzxlmPzdjipEChRlVBB4FD7lE05Yxs33toyccZpn2TfGp28ds gpftHmJtYbdvIJHWnC4Vdo7HOWz0Hep5tQK S3zHjGMcdasWXEJBGe444PPam3I2yfd3qAcHGM1NZyCCPb8vzccelUTIb9rXb8ufpjoKiEq3I Z c496lmTcWP3m 6Fz1qKWBjKvy7cHPBzxU6BHct28vkxdF55GTz VCnFzuB 8cdB lNX5mZm6Hipt0aSbVb23DPU0cxQ1yoGTu98HBFSnbs2qvYYJ7 tMmbCnLZwcY9f/rU23Zp2wzZU4wfYdqOYrmJfspcbVLKwxwe1VJLeSeTrlU4FaEwKbdzM3sAQT1/xqMAbzjb0 lSOWw05iXjLbRxu5xTrfBZVGFXnoaaXSf7rHbz FOQMAWx2GSB09P8KCY7k1zL5LJnhgcZx1oiuW37eV2jGdvTrRJuIXcPlIGCO KIkXcpU59s9qzHILqQyOMbfmGc4Jz05H fWpIdzldp560pulA2qvXoST2qaJcNldy8joOtTqESzbozW WbIbrk1HLPsuvlbaoHIxnn/wCtUi5jH8Tckk9OabNB5ibm2rg9QM59K2UrooV7kAKojbMnBPr/AEpQmP3mFHqd3X/9dJGqyIo689CMj3 vWluixJ 8w6Fe/XtSbsD0HCcoi7S20NyCvOO O1N bb/u5z6VD80auflIzjA598fzqZJsovy7Wzxx09KgrmA/IvCN83oOnFT28qt13LgdxkEf/rqsJcfe2tkY571Mn7p/vZ2nOAOP8RQ30RJYni84bQ3GP4TyPzqGNVk25Y oC4x/n dSeX5p X5vlwWz2qMHf/d9XIz1/wA/1qVHuTzNDzdLH/vdQe2aQzeau7duZegqOTaQ24bccnjOff8A tSQxeVG3X5sEe3r29qUkHMJE2JA2G8zOAP8 lWrU5B b52J3egqntMLSSMqrHkgHOcZ9utWLSRYmVzhl6dOvbn dRykl6PbGF/u9u/b VTRxsqemSMENgfj/n1qjCPMx 85GT04/KriT/N1K5/WtlsVEjn/ANaI1K7skkN2NEKFH7cDB vNNXOdysWwcdOn/wCurPBV8jGB25BqeYoHbzl Yt8o7Dr lJZqI5f4sHGCe/tmmSO0qfKy7venRIsKqP3jSZyrEduazkSo6l10UMWDfN6YoaQxrt VlzyeoFV3kbePl ZR1H4VJCi3MBXcy7evrS3ZV2iOO6aIMyszhTnPHpU0d5uiKsNufX/61R28BiOPYHFK9u0ca7vxI/pWuiDdD5UZyp5z0 tOWNTHz83IyR/WoWRjH8p XGc559v8ipLWUwQfMp8xhkcn5v8A69S6aepMew6FiSGXauD6/l lakQXyg3y/MOgHUYrLhRlO1ht3ds8D8K0rJyibsbsfKOO/vRHQuO5mX9tJFIG2n5u5/z71nXszQwEL824/htrc1h2iVfu nXFYN8yu3O5cg8EcD8Px/lTlqa9DndWhM0rMu1mx3GM1Vg5iG8Nuq9rW6PzAgZto54745rLidpk3Nuy3PQUk2YnKqqmQclRjOfwp1zKPJx68jn1/wA96hnTy/uNhu e/wBKjkXMWcc9 a7uYx5h7Hcp/kKcl7G6fMnzdBgdaZAjSRZX Hpx0oEJaNl3Kvc5oiCRBIu58845I4p3kCCEJu4bpgc1ObZZrdcMVYHBGPSoZIGQ7tu7I4FGqDlKhsHt5T5bMFHI4p8lo0iKWIycjpU0UkiqFZz83UYzTLlvLXK53Ln3FXzXRMtCLyGiG5QCen41GIWY/N8uR39asPdeWjbl2t3GOlSxSLcx43bcHH0ppBGzKiSNbnZJ19qjuhj733Md6sTW/m7vmOegNRyQtEnzMrbqIy1sTIjhQyw/3uw9aFVYgxb6DmpoG2x7lHHHbpUMm526ce1acpIhjWVdwPGc9aiIymck lBdo3x/KjzWHzdPQDvVC1GsrJ79uKQnf05HX6UvmZP3QFzTGfYvy8e/oKLXIJFRHjO7t6HrUEcKzI3JXbkkinKDICzce2etKFKLz970zU6huRSQKGx83rnNBUJuPfP4ChjtYkD6nNNdvug8N71okToO6D5SefyFQyPs 9 PFSRSL83 eajnGSdp 71J70RE2QkEj0XpQT94Y7flQ37tvl64zTlyR0BPeqENU/us7ufagv52G 7xTlXep/2jTltlH8QPeglojikKtt6HpzW54MvPJ1eNW2/vGxg96wVj5bhsjpVrTG8i9hZuispyO3NYYiKlGzOzA1nSrRku59GfDDV/PkK79qrgnj9RXq9pH9n2t90yIHAOe9eF/DK72XgbDOrRkhR/Ea9p0XUfteiW7HaJoyxZt cLwAPrX55jo2qM/ZcLPmgpDvEHhi38a6fHpszGOK4nUHPAJyBj88U2fwfD8P8AUG0 ONFMBC/LnB6dD mRxmpNeupNJ0uS8jXdJb4mQYzlhyO9dB4/SHWdI0fWLdgyXsIEh5OJMBmHQdya4Y1JbG/KYc1u09quV 4SS3rn2qTSJt0bBiit1jXt lSaLcbtLuDt7YB25I6frx FVbAlrhR8uB8ucfT/AD1roCO5sCMZ5zuPPNAVgvzdWPp2 lELbjyo4AIyM5qYTZO3aOOeTyBj/P51jI6YsktyPlcquMnafWrCH90W2huOcj/PpUMCNGrFeOc ualVlZDtH3u OT/n tTGKL0YskjKuGz7gHrTN22NmcfKOT3J9gKWSSNFCszdckjtTXTzFf8Ad7fl5ZR0z lAcpE8YcN95Wbnk1E8JJxt XnoOtSecoUsvuevWoZ33SMWXcyDr7VMTPlIS65C9e MVH5rdvvdsetOl3XJ XG7IzzUe1i3B b164/CtL9CSS1yx/ib5eQvXHpW5YBool2SYbp1P1/x61iWe5SWjbnruHHetmJxHAocAfLnPA/P681PL1MzF8WN/ZTx3EWP3Lbsr Ax9efXvWp40m/tDxCt6oHl6hGsyEHgjG3 Yqn4lhbUNLmj3FmZSisD93Pp/ntVzxPPt8JeFk27ZPsjk5HIQbdvOf8AOR9KxcfeA4n9o3SRr/wom Zt1iRM2TgjHU/jz/8AXr5giHm24kf0zn3r7B8U6eNZ8CahZ/wXNu6E5yAccH88flXx/cQvas0TZVo2K4HfBxX2GT1pOnynwPFlNKrGaW6J0h85VOW256H8qJoDG/zfhz1pbV1e23ZbcpGcdqkuZPNZV6ZHX8 a9yLuj5EnFyk64jbBTANQG6aCXhgxwc023bypt/BXv7VM0al9zMAuewokO7JrdDcRnd8x6jHepVtsSZYg g9/8iqiSNa5wMgnj0qb7Y0sf3mP95c9Pas4lXRKUIlbJ27enHWmDEc fM3BTTY/3A cldp4HvT53WT7hyxAAHp/n0q gyR5s8YZmzxx05zirMcOYR8y4YcGstDuC4yzZ5C8YomnkV3X5h mTmkr9RS2LMcu4bV 7n8jT4ixkb 9jlh257VFYTBIh5nf35zTpJV83qNuAAexPNKWwky3bRNM/Xaqn7xx0qFSYu446Ad/rU0abYfMXdjPNV4ZOMZ /nLY5wacY6FF/wA9Gi3fdYAnnv8A1qDczDKhfmx1/Oo4d00/l8ZXtjtV6GDy1528/dAB/Wq0RW5A42fMfbvTrV/NI/ifHOOM/wCeKlnh Rs/dYDI9u/0ptnD8 5V/AjtWfUkmdPtEG0Y46Y5/wA//WqvBbsl8u/5Vzgc9c1MbjyweAvUj6fSo45WlkbYy4xxkjjFactzS1yy8SqfvbV47 gPGP6Urytbf3R2Ynt/nNRyt5q/KxVsZH16UkBJk2 wJz61m0TqXbS4Jc7 /B3Dip/NxEzZDLjIIFUIzuhXbH36nuMdPp1q1bSebuX502jALD5c lEbrYOaw5WKu23jtyfwp0EOCv8A48ahihxnGTs5AJ2/571Iob5ZGO2QL03cc9al67lc1xs0Shm2nPJ47YqNQ0Q b0I9ee9SNCzxfxAHrjPGKrSuxRNvHOM v fWiMQLcB3H/aXGO2aljn2L0 Yc5PQZ7UyzkZYwG VvYA8c80jTKJf4n5zyfSq5UJMtNO1xbxtGrMeON36//WqKEooZtxyTkd931qwzokmAx29B7/59qhK bKVALdTuB6d lEthk39lSSw ZEDJx0B/P8qN6x4jJXK vf3NOiv2toWjwoVjzjPzHHpVfYr3B3NkfTdgn/CublYcug6YqsZOG9ycfLz tEcLH5lXcuevqf8A69OeNhGMLjdzk96kji3bWXcF74A59acb3J5SNnKBdu7twPf/AD tPaaPbuz8y9iOn FSmHzA38OcgdfrxUboZEy3Tso6r NbS00KJIiGQHcRuGMepqSW4YIf7x7 mfWoxFsClmYljkjdzTGhbcx3fT/GsZdxehZjmURfNx3BHUmpogAm5lYj0A5PrVZBnb1boOtWV3M/KHAHHTrUgmNE ZFH8J6VKnX5WPU9fX0phZg/HTGDt71JFDJJGTt6HjnmgUiRx5Cq7bgqnJOf6Ypsd15wb Nl5xntUd6Glh27trccHBzVeyG24YcBV4YZ6UcrBM0JZjFGpX5NuDz6YNQQndu 8MsQcdjTCu9ueex9x/OptzL8xXpz0yapbFEsszQJhSvQY9quaNPmLay 2R3rLYlgPulif7vBrT0iHZbNxuYnnnkj lPUBuusHG3O31HrXN3zEnaynK/MCB1rqL6NjCW49gfyBP6Vz10o84/d X5unU0zTm0MG9kKA9cbeuelUI5yi8Luzzkk1qapHtLehGf6HFZotRj7vXnrXRGKsZ8tzjXRflHPJ4qCe4ZCy7Q27jPrVlgZQ2S2VHOTTXgUovzbvUYrSMtDHlG2cypE3zbe3SpBLGPb1Hc1XawYLkMW3dB6U2MYjPO7juOlNeQaommjBQc7twPK9qa0kiblB3DtUW5wu5W7/WnvNujBZfu9Se9WTzFacFH X5WbqM9KbIrMQrBsY6kVLdxbxu/ibpgUizyW8bLIOvY1OoED2rQqM4bdxj0o2CXcN3K9 9WIrrzZMOwKselNmiHmfLtXA7CtIisgmVYB97LA8GoZAZEVSp454ouQz9D8q9B61Es2Sw9cc lTy63G9Rjs0YG3j0Gc0JIw6gN39MVIUWX 9u9KjZGWRl/PHNbcxmOt4/MJZgNuelQ3aLJIFVtu01K37rtx2pGCldzL9OaLsCFolCf7a9BSHbE3fJHfvTnwZc9aRDgfN3zg96ozGs2WO07u2aZcnG3H3qUR7oSOi5qOVtyY53Z4zQTIjWTCsuefajOEppTbJj3GKkUZHyqua0JK7ht/y9OuPWpHl2q33hnkUKCsmN3fvTJE 8f73tQAwbsq3PHGakVt3A3etAYGA/xMvH5VDDLscbhx1xigCZo1Q7snk9M0uDIo2/r3pGuOOnWpUkVfu7R9KGwImXyE9/WmxKzEVJ5nmr83XPX0FKhWPKg8tWctQjoz1P4b6n 6s5vM 4u057YB61734LxqFo0K/eUbxu VcDFfNXw7vP8AQvL43I3f8/8A69e/fCvXdsWxvJWO4iO1mB29P8n8O9fF5hT5ajP2DJanPhYnYQTrdWbK3G8NEeOM9P6jrWh4Wf8AtT4LTWsi/wClaPcSbh2bJ6dPQDr7fhn6XN5iMuc4z3xVzS9Ut/Dej65DM6r9tbz03EbV UZyT7j9a8KVr6HrcxX8KTtNazW8K75c4QthV 93yPQGqOoNHBqTQr8yoSrKO59jzUfw41pl1lHjKyxzEGMMOFJzzyOnOcnpUusSpNJ5kabSz5JHQD/6/wDKtr3RMZamrFKxlb92xJwTzkjjgH9etTIu1F X7vQ81Q0q53xq275eD7/4/wAq0YVVx2/eEHPSsrXOiOpKkjLtPrzyOlPTKufmU nPOPqKaeDnOMjkN9B/9anFW2lScjJGOtZSjY15WPxubhe3Q0vn7Pm 7t7jqe3p/nNOUeXnI 6uDxUMpKHHK7jnIPSlGRDZHNEzKvPoTx1NVZThzu3Zx78H6/19qszu03K/KegX68/4UwhQG4T3PFKUuhm73K5Yhejbl6evP4U1JGA ZWVhx15NSThQmW5Xp8gC5H/1sfrUcgZU68Ma1jqSSjdEy7m 6cknv/n var9pOtyNqgHgjn f fWs5maRypVsE9j0z/SrOmEwPzzzjH8IqpWAdq0cws22hflBPIxxXK2vim48Q6p5ckbBdLZ7ZD1JwT1P93pgc12Fxg71Jbb94DsvrzTfCXhPStWungbdBeXEmUx0Y4Gfako2d2ZkNsi/Ym3bSrA4UE/Mea U/ihpS6F4s1CNGXLTk7QPud8fTmvrC3t2tbh4du1l 8CPu4yMe3T2r5v/aFsmtviNM0igeYnmdOhPv8A5617eS1P3rifNcT0uagn5nn9jMpDfLxjBBqeV1 7196gMWZWPK/ypssqq2PvNnr619R6H5zqibzPJXhu/X1PpVi0laWMKxzz8w/u n5/0qtEyudo/M9asrILZ9qqOnU8/rS9REnls/y/eGc4PpxQqOtwNp2t WOKbFw Tt56g075ovmB px3pxNIx0AAurL JHXNOgBZu23OQD1pwk3kZ VRxx2qQKAwIZWHO4jPB/KnLYpKxLaWpmkwuzrjkd6SSBljbtz H eKmtL0W7ENtYHhuao3eqtJMvy7V7Ac7fb3qCgiRfMDK3T7wx/WmyN5T4VcMOevX/PNOWVJXDeWF29vQ1PMqltpH1xT5WBZNyq2SIv8S5wT078/pVa0bax3Mevy56GmCTYqrkbT1NSxTKzZ VccY9KsCzZM0dwPm54x3xVnUbqS2mPyrlu3Yf5HeqUL7rjbHu3EHOe3rUgm81trHdIq4w3QUPUrmHxX20N/Ep5qVJ9w5DR8nOTnFVY4WV x7DtjNTRD92enuc9KxaJlqE0jSTYPy/NgYA/QelCKA 5TtGMVMsKjcx3bgM55H FNVNo4b5c9MfNVFR2HRHew bauP8mrHKpjO71OOntUEZzLz2xn1zVhQ3Ty8Z5G0 9BQ 3VQvz7hxx7n61MiNtB7E5wOh96rw/PF5f3uQcGtG3aO4TarBnxxjqBUynZaAVxPl8SFlUgdqliZZJArbsLnHP faoZ8Ase44570128udWP3W bGM5qY6gS6oMBcKyAEHJ7YwRUG7zHB Y7TnOeg9cfWprhlkXPOOMjHzZ/n/8ArpkMHljd/CeOe3cVoG4sU3k8fw49cg8U43BY/N Wf8 lRyAZYL0xjPoKSGHzA275ZAMYzkE 1YyTYWVi1FP5satuVv7rDsafnKs38K9h2qtY7nkbIX5W6Fe2R19 aUWu9trBeeOm7I/z3o12ZEtyZcyL/tEkEZ6Ypqbo93MfTOSDTkj2x5/HIHJxUU bd9rMu3sMdfXNSWti3a5jC7tylSCBnOO9XBGswB/hTvn8elVUs8R528t/ up7RWjj28ewq4qwroeQobbu gPamyxlnbc33e3/ANaoJnZZT7g4yTxjNWLCfzGy3yrjA7/pWcpXlcUiWWNdqsPvYz/n/PekJ/dgqi 5z3p0rrJuCkc52rnrmorWNg 7LBWBHJ7VcdQiTbmWLj64zz VNj3D727joPb/ADmnSHy05bPAHA60wHOWJ bjIB/CplEq1iUSITz8vsPmJP8AKphIUG0dMEHHrVNoQD5ittZuuen frVhZcjHJ44I596nYBbn5l 982c4A6fSoI4mVwD83T1x71JK2 XGe/BPpTh91f4gwzkf5/GqG4inKt7inG42JyOO3zcmkkDbR/BzgEDgmovKaZ2X6d tVHcjUU3Jklx03HAFX9NLW8u0srbhnGOo9aqRRCMtyDj171atpIwu7dt25U56/SqlYqMTQviskT9AvAGP/wBdc3ezs8q/7ORkj/PFb25ZLbazbupYtx/npWZcWvlW 514JA6ZAqeo9mYmoWKyxthmEjHjI4x9c9qzWVkOFbb6jd0NbF WaNmXcI14yTjj6d/1rNe6Ut8vzL2O3/69UVdHAXF7Gcfwtgg4PWomiIZeeAeR/wDXqtJH9puXVdq9 T1NTpgkIr844z29a6ZR0Mo7Gg9vGFG1tmOMCqV1HmYbPmbp1608xMX 6B6elQttRzlsZ45HSpp36kykOkt/MgVtu0jrVfflQMfd59u1XFIQKrHdkdd3FVJSqL5m3du6itSeVEqbXGOnt6e9QXkXmtvH8Ixx3/zimz3Kl/l79R601lLx5Vtpz2qZEkEu2Fm6Mfc8inB9yq3zMevAoms1cDaPmxUc7NGvy9eh96IkaoknG 33Z oFVWZo27/40R3vlH5o93uOtTbhNB93aPfpWsdh8xCSdyyL AHeps7yGP38Y v4U2Mp5fv6U1ohtyD09R0pkjimyTD1Wcknrjvip8sM7uNvT6elRCBbjkZ4oATavlMxDFgOuKGfcmOAvb3p0bZGPw/GknjVDx8wbviqbMxZAOu3vknPWqskilmXpz1HapmUgfrzUJj3OzMflzjHrVRJkNRd6bvTjNOjfy3bOOnJ9aPNXeu3K88 5prhth/h/wAKA0I5U/eZU7gR39ahnZlHp25NTAYOAwqNx5z/AHu/p0qtSSFDsTPv19aRBukyBnn9afIpK8c7R1qWBlC/NzzxjvVGZGQPxNS2UbMePl29s9aLhB95WK7fbrTYWbeMfMT6UuVGhM6fN938f71RtGS/XbxnPpS3DsF3N1X9KZ526NVPpxS5QOo HV0Bqckec8ZzXtXgC98p7eTHyq4zzjcP/r/1r5 8JXH2PXIi2QHO3PpXs/gq5keEJydp YAV8vnFP3rn6VwtiFKhyPoeyaZem5eRlXyy3O0HgDFc38ctF1DXfD9mtjHNJIrkyomdrLjPPTj5SefetPw5fxyz2/lqI0VdjrjliB1PU9q6u31GPTL6xuPl8tbtN/H3kJweR6 1fMP3Hc qOA8GTTW hQyX0LWsmzbsZvm2jjoemfT3Fdpq2lLp kQ3Sq7C6xGdy4GSMkZ nXn0qL4v6dBZ IVnt0jjhvkMkcca4AB7D8v1rBs5o49Pk3vOskZ/dB23Kc44HYdP09atNSWguVHRaCqrC20MOgOB0rTTdDt5xt9T155rE8NzrcA4kDeX G6tqNldMljux mR61nsbxJFmXYdzfTjqKnILYwcc9zmqxUF Avy/mf88VZQ7o 3y5xnn VZuN9zbmuPMjKnIZfqOR2qJ1HlM2RljnB7inFti/MzE4zg9c0jfO25l XcDgk4P fpWcosmRG26NdwyPw6/wCearvL9o6rt3c4xye1TsfMdt3zZHft/nFV3YxN8zEHoVIx/nr tEY3M5DGZgN33geMA9sdqFjMmzAwG49efensGwS31 tOR/JRsZZmHryK2jEkT/VsPlUMvPQ1ashmRdy/Lj88/j/k1VSbcWxz/eB71Oh8tFVtwfjkNwOTnt709mBPeR8q27d2znr0/wDrVl22of2P4msbhm8uOO6BbBxkfUfyravNqwKxkXBwCCe/auV8S24e08wLukjlSRQBu YHOP6Uql7Adb4hs47TxRcRR/6tdrD3LKCSPxJH4ZrwP9qjR/K1jT7pVLecGjJP4mve/FJZNcjab5WltotxyCSdvJrx/wDau09X0PT7xY93kykHPUEjt Rruyeoo11c8XPqfNhZW6Hgl7KFm 72GAp9vrVaNf3 SuVJ5BHSpr/cZtzLtZhkc9RSKkgiBXBX86 2PyzlRZjSNZNy8heykcjtUkhDojYZlXG7A6dKZZRSrEY eTkgirMe2O1kDLlsjgdf8KmQyYeU1rtXbtzknPX8KhNyrsSA3HI7ZpqybIcbeOBTYrZplO3JGeDSV hXMWYkURltzKW5/lxUc9y0IX I5IbjqPpUMoBwN2WXOCB1plnHuyx5HY0 ocxoxKbll8vCsBzuPzVWmsMHBZlYHHNEbMo Vflbpk8n9OP881JMrEKzbifYe/8A r86JBzCRL5Z5 ZvapimQvSo4LjZOCF oPzZqXztyfKDuz1z1oTGmOkiDR7mHHbHems4gTapz2xRbSCeQouAyY4pk6faG25bb0b3/GpGXrS5jUKPm3MMDnrSNHuZmzlmGc9qZbkxxRruy3QtxzVuWJo rbsL07fjVJhHQr2qsrLu Zc9C3SnJJh/4tpPPHXNO8zyiQyqy8AgeuKUoV b/ln7ip5rATwyKY/m79M9Pz9acGyrN5rKS3zKf4j9fxqnbyt524L6nHr1/wAatPtb5t2e OetR1KiWIwrn FmVgeOCacqbE bIHXJ7GoLdhEg/Xd6mpYSZkz/ABMSuM9DTkUNhX5mRi27ke5Her0FwYx908DA56jtWfcBfMyFAbpgDgH/AD/OrlsjRR/M2/OcHOT f e1HLfczG3H7xtv3u/rnFSeWrKv8XQ9OvP/ANc/pUF1E07q3zZXBzuPWpYVAYbNzbvlwT6 3 FVFJFLVEkVqpUcnbg/dHQUkkAHPXI/4E1NlkKYVQdnfnp/h2/OhPuAY3bvXv3pOXYoZGWVsYyx9RgCrSjBb5fmzkge3Gars6Bv93kgfNx/nipBceWG5PX7ueMfjTAkWQrnbjHQ5HNOleQD7u4gbgpOM/8A1vpVeOXz5FAB64Bzn8aklOxw244Y4OfX3qZATRXW/dtP59c 9NmiNy0bMm1sZ4zz7j2GeppkM6qqll3behx1qZLzcFxHxgk/4VlfW5F2XUuEP3m8wDAYkYx6VH5y7tyttwcfSoWuFedflZumPfPt/nrUssCtEVydyjgjtn/PXmr5riK8paeT5sgkkZU9OtTwJ5e7orcqD29v/wBdQxPHCrGRtmD Q70ti7SfMPmXpz/F X eavlTKiTZ8tt2A 1sjj6/Sp/OV49yqcEdj/jTJWaSUFvm7AZ2gfhThFgNjC7uvvUS93YongRpY1badvT6io5pvlHy98bd341NFfNawMrbduc7SOP8jFQTwSXJ8xW4IxnP5f1o5rjckOgKkqq9GPryPX61NHDlN3y8Hg9BxxVW1hZIsfeYPhj0xn/ParMitOPrnvU6XEV5ZN8W3r1PXufrQjNBt7nIGB/hTbuJpH VGI4HPc/SptOjZRhvy9azldsOYnuEZ3Xo23jOfl tSxbVtmPzLxg8Zz7/AOfWoxNvwMs270GMH/P5VGAQvy7dq8H/AD61UW0K6JkdRc/dVs8ZJpw /wDK3zL6VWZvPj VW9gTjP0qWKIiRfmYqT1x/k0VBrUvRSAxEYP4rVW9baw2tlT7da0LXc6L3btkdaq6mqwneU4yASDjFRHcDFvV3I21tvcADFY8zqkmJIwzevrWpc5kkbG7aM8Yx VVWsueoP5/410xK0PMY7LMit/EpzkdMVDLbtCVHzKCMgkVa81ZI/lPbFFuZHVQ 3J65PFdRzxGW93GgxN9w/dPrUM0a35XDYVc4FJdxHzWUHvxTYQUO5WYZ6 1VGxnLRliO0ezhDNgg/xdM0F12kE/e/ujiq9xMzH2z2NETOAwBUr06Uco1JkTsqn7u5vr1oa58xdqcY/Wn3EYJaT7pPJGOlDlZB2WQZ4qRcpHFcCN9rZbtipLtEI6Luz1qExbX49ePepAd8G1g3tg9KXKg5iFoF3/AHfx9adJJ8uFVs4x7UbN33dwweBTmMgT5hx24rXYUtyqFZiem1sYx2qaGJcOGYDaMjFDxeXHuBzuHA9KhwsjFdny9frQIjuJm8whfrmiOY7SGUcDIOOlOjGwkrjPQHFNRz8zdun1oE2RyztMuR94DH1pscjTqM4LD1FWcLAoBX73HTpUREbNtTKsvX3rTlIIRK0p25 6PTpUZLNtBB68jJ5qYxKkzMrZ pqPYz7uQqinHcWpHJsUfLlfX1pH/h9Md 9KwIbryfbim/Q5xVakPQEcIwI//VTSmR8v40MdzDafTmlEgJ bnnmmTzCE7BgHnHJqPKlun3vSn3HKfe n1qsFYHv6j3oCRakXPrUZXadyn6UgG35v0pwfA WgI7jw7E4Pp3prkOy/L/8AWpyw YNwGOaQr5ZI2 2fWgokspvsd3FJj7rA8V7P4Pu18ncrffGcjvx/ uvFSd/H416h4AvmNvbSDLbUxjOM9v6V4ubU7xufZcJVrVJQPYPC9yFigb51kyBj1HQnnHHfFdZ4jtmu/Dlx5eWfyi6nvkDP1z3rh/DbK20FmbnCgDC8 n516NZTrcWiKRuVk554P0r42pTV9T9CJPFaL4k GejapgeWkSxOyrzuC46exz6....rho7dY/tXk YQzRBM5Gcc/wA8fT8Ow8ILv HOuaPtfdp5LLkHjLZz0xxzzyK87tdV2Ny3yZIB5J6nFRTjZAdfpCiO4O3ay9OhHHf/ABxW/Fu8vcNo7nn/AD61x2iF7d1Xd0G7k7q6uyBRCx27WIY 5qJ7mkZFiKRiyg9 Bx71YNz5jsqhcqQDx6/5NVxP 6HTrk0u7B/iXd36GpK5iwjea 07gV5JJ4b6Ush bdgY9GB49KjLsx ZdrZ5GOBQ5wnQdO33ev5f5FVotw5hWl8oDdu4OMH8qgLggbl5UZXP c1IWQQgsOfTHI/Tt/X2qMnzGbb93BVeDx7VMvIkPOIGRn5hz7f5xTY3w53DjA6HH fwoSXYFBZN3T1/T1FOZsIOqjHOf50RvuZjXct93gL09f5fSp7ebYgYfNzng/5xiq0zLln2nbgcjvyf5Vcgc7FVu45JNVuBZuV86Mu2cA4 v f61zPjO Og6JNcbHuBGvyqANxPbt79a6VQPJ/i3dV4ztrL1NNsjc7pOc5Hv6UNaFbmf4X8Tt4yj/tBkmTzCqqsjbmRVUAAdPc/U/SsX9pPSxqPwxuu/kFG569ew/x9a75NCsx4Rt9Qs7aK3kaR450TJ3HIA4zx XOR6Vzfxih 3fDXVUYf8sjs9ARg5x7AfpWmBlatE48dHmoTXkfJlzcIjKuCq/SpdixIqr95 R6io5bbNzt/vHJ9iacyeXJxjGeD2r7o/I5b2LFpOdmzLKM45p8r/ZZNvPTIyagDcIu7v0/GnXEuZP1PPSgkkQfrg8f0qaJmcts3FWPzCqsYyNp7cf5NWNLmdGZWCr2GRQpWYo7Ai bPJzjp1/nROPLRfk2qxwOelSPbl5d2fu9PYD2pqxOrt8u7aM8dxVe0vsMmt40lj/i3qOAccUXXyNu3cLgdsfyoUbtvU855HSllVWdgx XBxjuazlKxoLDBHIFwknX0/Oo3xGDs78BqliYvGm7OdxHHb3qCZPLfbyyqOR tNMzHx27KjMyrvPU9M80wSNMd3HoSc5zViK W5hVcFW6YHf3/AM lMPzv8oA4AAxyBVcrHdkkMqhPVsAbgO/86n 0N5bbVwvTk81XVAZCGG4Hqefl9zVzy2hZNvDNzx26VZZG6MU3A7Sx578f5xUittjO4hsDHHSjZn73y vtg02JygVVVfmJJz96pdmVyhAfLgbOdx4z704Pltm75uvI4Y/rSxQMmN3PbjsKjE/2X5urbsDPes5RsSSC6w/VvlOT7VLBcq3yhiG2Y3EYGfc/gKhnbfGAAqtyGwD1P cfhTrWN2T BWXnAH51RXMWhP5brxkJyfUn6/hU0U6hdx4bpzUEdtmLcF2/U9fp/wDXqQK0Uf8AF7j07VPMUK5kLNjG7vjnAqSBGEy7ix XAwe9NVlClud2Ow/Wpgqsu4NuwMtyBjpRuLlRDLGxz/Dj7xx17/T0qRo1YDfHv3DJOT8p7U KYPOULdunGD7Z/wA/4PlJjYK3LD19aOUZAZP3z/Lh9oGev e1Kz7wAzHc2QOPve2KljVidzYA9TzSWR2YjDbupyflz9fy tTKQPQYgkZ8fd5yCB07f06fWpY5RIW3NkYIyR0qRZGPOTjoQByOlQvAZmKg4VzngUc2hPMTKFl2kbT7DvRFICzANznHHOKhsw9qW3ldp 77CrENqjfof/r/AM/yrK6CMbgGaIKcbT1U9cdqWSZlRQGUenTk uKRpJF 27gDOMDA460xVaY/wB3Pb0q4lNDypu237dv4ZIPf dTWpFtuBbaMk5Jx1qC2LQuwxu549DQ94pZd4bbnPB6nNavYWxpFCoXHp0BGD lRSuHZhyV9jyabb3WI9wUbSBkHpnmmrF5sm7r82QWPT8KW 5fQmgLPF83Y8cn VXIXwg52lRjPqaquNv970JHT VSxS/L8q7MdvWud6SM Ukj Q5 Zd43Hnr2z lI52SFRyo7H/PvUUO6Ijo27gA96ljPnMoHRcjH FErphIdDLvi3degGRyaEkZ2Z9u3cSMDsMVGmBjvzgDGc896neVREu75u546/wCfSlGTuSMMHmr8q7geAf7v4dKVBhB8wySOo45pXmdAN27aeme9Nb98F2qvXge3t/nvWu5URzD5N24KcYwQDz7U6CVgo3bvm9uRRG6y2 7K9SP8frVd3ZpAE/i5KgnoKmUXcUdzWspjKxH3w3C03Uf3sOB/e4Hv0qHTVa3jByFyMMOw7devarV WCblK7EwceuewrNJosx5kMGNwwOnTrn1pjTKp 6n/fI lSThpfm2lv4gKznX5vuVpGVtgPJpYHf/AFZZdoGaliPlReWeufzqS9VCPl3ZPWq5Zo2 b7vc9MV6Eo9jGUbCuiqw/i3dT68U6FPK2g/dx370kNt5qfw7v0zUbu5 Rvl2nkdx60RuSOlttw2qx2mpmgVU2/KGzzmmQXLI20qN2eTUdx8k5 vUHpRJu9wSRPFGFSRWZMqOmeTWfLbf6RwcqpxkVNIwiwwG7PXFEjLsUqzFj97IwBRuBHLCZZWVe3IzUYtZJG2 Y3Tvzg024jeSTr8wpy3PlxlSWXd OaLWMxriS3Kqx3K3OfWkd2VTz BpDLlufmHXpninGBinzAZxlSPSgAU5TLDt0z0qN2MfZfY44FRpK3mLhvYj2qSeVRHjnce561pGIELviRSPmwenY 1NkTDf3u/0p43EcduaVn2Lz3HansyZEEkjR4J7HhqiDHfy2D6gVYnnUIyleSc9KrxZ3r93Pp0rVMkcAfq2ec lEgZx93DfXrQnyO2doPcZ7U7zwDwOpyTUhsVQGI2yD6U91ABHy0rz7j2bnp2psvA6jc3GB0oM3qQtuUn1B6CgPvPOetSEEL834VGY9x4 taE9Rs6Fjnd9B6U5n/djd6dRTpImwv8AhUZGTznHpmgTVhrSAgDsB2qONxux/KrH2NQd3aovLWOT5TjnnjrQIfDc7Wwc9e9SNLuX/wCvUAjx/vdaXnY39KCuYcrlX/HtXoXw 1ESaNH93dG 3B6Dnr tedPET/EenSu0 Gk4jsJFPWOQEf5/CvNzCN6dz6Lh2ry4mx7PoGqSXU6qY/l2gjA9MADj/PFeleGrktp3OWY9vukEivJ9BlzFE21V4GGI/n VemeDZ/O0xed2wc4OfTmvhK1 ZpH6gcr8QvjRP4P1 6021h3NeWqxvLjcseWwcj1Cjis/TLtZFUqyuowDk7gDj1 h/lXsfhXw7pPizRPEFldWyPcWqtcJuQFjIY8Lk4zwCOnc59q8iv7GLSbm4ghhWBVckqh6t3PP4fnTjUW1tQinc2tIkjSVFVio64Hp369666xuPLgjbcx3AY3fSuH0d/MZZF27V5yRg12lowjtUwp24xkZ6cf5xXPUi09TQuJdE7fr1PpxUi3GJF bcF6c1XgHm8nqqg8nOc/4dakiGVX5jnpkCpj2K5i1n7vzfKByM/lUqzbvmz04I/z9Kqxfdba23Bx6/WnsGj/hX5eBzWjTK5gLbn27hheQSOtCqBOflXr16VMF8wkLw2PTpUW1UTnLc8ZH/wBf9KkmQ8hQrbly2Tznbj6DH8yOlN8tXdt27KnGajdfNT73O48HuKkjGG6E45PPTP8AWjm6EhLbDy8 YW6EHHA/z/WpYhsXt1wvqPzqMKvmqzfMBnHy9P8AJH6U F8ce/zbjwKOa2oF6NzHCFI29TnoR/jUOox/6EzK3PLHvwBkU6RCm7O5WxhsjAP4VJNbedbSKepBxgdAKrRoOaxT8ENJeeHdbhk3RtZtG68Yzjn8ulU/Flk1/wCC76Nl3AwuuM46ggH8/wDCrfhHUmbXNZhZvlktAxRenQg/yxj3 tM2fbNMvbcrkSRMo789Qf8APeqwtlUuZVveg15HxrL 41BlViq5457/AOc1NKu6MBu5wWzR4htZI9buI22o0bkNjoPwp8CbVyx3Y/76zX31HWKPyLER5ajXmMjk/e7drLx0I 9SquTz8oznFMmIc8bsdMZ5FIs21l2jdjj8KtxM YnnGHO07l64PahkaGTbuO7 9TmQx4Vf4u3rTcbgp3fN1P1rK1w5S3Dc4t/KZfcYPSpWkxGuRzjqKqxkShlG0sThfU/54/OpIN3lHPy po5bEjmmZQoVycjJ/P8AWo4pfPlY7 QR3qOcl2 VtpJx06f54qSEfvMs25l5 lTKNypD4szYwfxzU0ci4b5txzgfrUEJ2/K27H97sfw96dEn7w7vw56iqFHcktYDJPldqkcnHf1FSLKDu3Ky7uijnP1/SgXflx7YxksRxmm28SyHzM/KvbFOW45EzP8n3iz5454psUjSvhmBY/3j2p0oWI8qrdj65oMWXVsnCjkKcZ9vpT6BEliBWT5S3I YZxVoR7EXou4nn6UlpqKu8nmKo3Dn5gP0 tEkbBz8wXdnBPQ/wCH1rOPNc16CvIluwY/L2Az hqBm89lH5YUU2QNO/7vcq57jOfejyslV25MZPQYOK0lHQXUkWNQNuCOOBmrmnKrzocqu8E5IB p74qixwfmX5c88VIVa5RlVsKv3vr271zu6CRo/LJLtQ9uCe/ c0sqBdqlmP8AFzxnqP6U3TU8iPHmfOoPP496WWTzSNu75R8w7HkdqpK6JE2MkjNu3KBwfu8ccYqOK52N825tvBGOD9BTvmO4Mvt0zTPI3z7v7g/l3oloUmPBaNmVScfwgCmyTvJIu1V XGSeo lOhULjjtyAPp/jVlpFly20/MOcDgYpwZQOgW3DZxuOTxUTNkN975umAenXr/npTpXY/L14GM9KY53Dblvl9O/FEkKUiV7dguA2MnGBzU VI3ZY9eeAf5n2qBrnyyu1fvcjFELyKNu75fbqeOn6UtOoRjccsHnv8q7RjG3P fWrDW2PvAHaByD1/Wqkc7W8vmBdw55zU7XTSBpF UsMAfWueW hW2g5ir3IVvbv1HT0/lUhUKD7dSRgVDMzLt256gnt/n/61SIRlQu7c3TaOlbQ2EEqq5XccIOQPxpo2mUqV5JyOnNWobdYizH5mZiG46VHcRqJu3XPHarbAdb3BMZ4GGGDnk47/qKcs2w7QDkjqOelVoZWabpj6DOPX6VbgwrNkD5e Rxmo1Hdknmf6Pzwynp3amwp50Ctu V h7H/ADmm485GH3mbnvinRNGoKqT6Z gz1x7VnqnqIkWACIMH4Awamjk2nHCrj8R3qNp1 zMufmJz9KSKbn7rDODir3AlZftHyru4GDx0p8agMV/u8Y7mmQKqtn0OApPX86bPO0aNt2nHYHtWSJ5ixduoTb8vqcVVjumZlwW64BHVeeakgdZlO5W g/So7iP902wbh6DjdzVplJXJHLTKp3Lu6cf0p0SbwvyqG9fX/P8AWmW8QVFbjCnB5pI5GVlDfebLbcf5xS5rgaNsoQbfl5boavtB5g4259AMD8KwPNYS5yqhSAMfl/Wtmzu2a12/fbGT6f561VTYqJk6mrRsdrNsxtAHPpWLdyyNO33Vxxjf/wDXrpL5Cvb5u56fhWfLa73yrtj2/wD1VCuUeSyyHdj8BUK7WmZSFUPxg9zUc6EFfmbbnmo1mUybW3bh0Oa9GUjnJowwULHxzz60y6RjLuY5PTp3qW1kjkZm9ckUy8LyDG7gHihMLIgXheM7l7DpTYp/tDFW79BUiSGJuGCsw6 lR2939mnP 16VRPUcZPKl2rzz1NOEJIOdvHBOetOuYFuGVsMpPoahkvjaysrL905z6fWgJEDMVJ6swPr2p91M14q8enWiKOOT5l/HNNkXynG5uo/DFaaNGfMRmDAb /0 tQreXCt83ysOORmrjFdx6ZxwFqC4PmuWYKueCD1zQEiCQq/94MRzTW/dvn5qla13D5VPmCknt2zu bAPOO1GxiKgww7kdQe1ICxc7h7gEVNHDth X8faq8rBGPzbVbj/AD71N9TQju9sgVVC7h19 tECRyNk87RyPahwYWHy7t3zZ9RSS7eqnbu/M1otiZC3EaSD5G X1NQuOwHHpTZUYNuU/L7im/MRlt2M88cVRnIbNkhWHy9 KUsuxd3JP6UrLtP4ZNRyJuOfl6YIBoJBvmbdnDDsR1p4 X5j97NNRsrtP4AUjL5rAfd59armAc7K/cdOuelNdNp29sdcUOPLYH5ufUVHLM0p nB5707oUtgRizN3GOlJt2r83SlTgjLde3pQXw 1vrmmLlGhtp9RTmuNi4/vcfhTfKyeO/akkiKHPtzmgOghHI mTXUfDu9EdxJDtJDDd15Hb/CuYiZgfwrd8EXRt9Z2/wDPQbQPQ9f5Zrlxkb0meplNTlxUWeveH9RzDGGPyrxxxXp3w8m32zxhgV4fr0/yfX0ryfw7IPLQKOd3516R4B1VjdsqoCJCF3dhz/8AWr4PERsz9cpyvBHoXw4vltvir9n2p/p1tknAySqgAevcH8/SvOfiLZf2d4mnhfP7sgOfVucn8 1doL5rLxLpFxFt8zzTbuD3Vx1/AgHrzWB 0LGtt8QHEf3ZIg3Pvz/X VctODc7mkTB0uQRTQ8j5vmKkghv88flXd6YVa3jX2JxXmlrdMsiccL26Z6c/wBPxr0Hw9ceZbruZcHnnBPv7/yqqkehpymmAU4UL1wcH tOy28tuxxyT7d6ThtvHLZUdFPv/nrTon2wdPvdKxtyky8ieAbj82T9KnilXLbtx2jsOM/T8/8APNV4yYxu bg4PHQ04Nkfxc8vk9PYVUZXAmjZpV3Z VR16cf/AK6j4lO3zML9enT/AOt tO83AX HcOB69v0xQkSoRwrN2Hb/ADxRuASSNE 7buXJYkdT7/8A1qWP5WH075/z6UGNZAzfwgdM8Af1pnmsEYR56Aeo96XKgHbxF8o bfyVA79j/OpoVYN3Vcktx/n8qr7PO24buOMf1q1CAylfl YjOAc lLluS2TTsswz820n L3PrT0Vkjbcx3diag8/y0Hy59x dSW4kuYSvzK3HQf1/A1Uqb6BI4ebxHqWj MrmO3t2khuoUTOCqxqDzyeGJPYdOc9a6 wA2qG27sYIGPm7denPrUnhKS3bxJJazYC3imLnJPb XvSW74MkLbtq8ZPryD/ADzU07qaJlHRnyD41j/4qi z/wA/Dg  Dj86zLW5G8qeCenNdL8VrVrP4j6tHtj4uGIxxkHn36ZIz3rmZbZVn3bdoyOPTjrX32Hd6aZ S42Nq8/UsEcrI6Z7EHpVi6SFId0bDJHPHPaqYEkKr 83Y4DdfwptvOZZPm3H1YGt7sw1JvtIfbuVue57e9TJGjbVztyfveoqFWX 7u29Pf6U9plZNqt33YzT0FzCxzKrEfxA8DNTfal8xtvHHQ9qruPLQtu27m4I7/56U0z azD5fwIxkf8A6hzUyJLCy fcrt/LHr/ qp54FtwrdDnkYJ/z2qraO0btIV2t24qzcztdRKxGCqjjHf8AOs1HsA1f3jDb931xjNTRqjRHhty9v730NVd/7rYNwfIz3qaF2B ZOOqnP fyoeg VjlhZlZl6N71NbQ/ZH/h5PBHANNF4ocfuyFPcH/PtTReLMrZ5fsM8GqiWSXrMxaRWwzZwSP6VHDMwDbpSMjHHelafZbbWb5fT8aVJmEbL/D29R2qgJtPkaeZVChmUDn3x1/SrjOwH3skfez0qnaKxVvvYX37U4qxbPzYUDPGAKAHfbd5 U5yeas b9ogLLtYqOdo5J9/eqAfEi5X2xx0q5bfK5wNqsccHPFAR8hsTtFCWcknOM46Z96u2EjR42/u93OR0/wqvPIqDapXr25qGO5G4KI pBPpg1nKN9y VFi6lWG4 Y7f4tuM5GT/AIfpT3uPNclWz8vYdfr tMnh 1wnd/EM4AHy9aSFxD0yTgjmjYUi9AzBMKCR0Jz/AI1EUkjkyq9CM88DJ6UlqcqflY8Z69f88U6W5lU/KCpGQu7v6UEkwLErjtzwP0qRU8uNto46AE5x7VHa3uyHlfm9OuKmkO5sKzYXHPc//X/wpcqHqJIHeT5WAXJAI5J9/wCtMAaMK2zaV5J3Z71J5R2fxEsCfmI4H4dOaSU7VySv3d3TPT/69RzXHuQMXDKAzNt6GpGmks1XcvPQj p/ tVdkwm7cWzyT6UqKG27twHUHHoOmf6GgpaE8atP8zZO75cYxx7GnRx WAikqv3cVNbN5drtYK eOnT/AOvTFjOZpOpZiTjG0Hv29 1ZgJP5hViFyMY5Gcdv8inWsjSA5OSxx06YwcdKddgyRN8v3cEHPfrRYSgDcuwD7vBHB/CtFqBoAhhwW5 aqk/zFWbrnrk9aUSbARgbG5/2j6jNNuZTI2cY9vb/ADmjlsaB9owVxhtvBOCM1NDKxkVmBC pBxnp/Oq9tDnaFGdxz93p6/596sraLIFY7tynAwfvdv8AIqtDGRYt02ox27eOMng5qPeYnK/3j/nikuCtunBU7Se9MAZyGXG4/wB0dazqahElWXbIz7dzMDuwMYH f5U5bpUP3eGHDBf61CsjI NrZXPyk9abCSD0YbjgYP8Ak tTAqUS0022Jtu47eeuKcpWNSrLjjnn7pFRuS7DaG9z061FJH Yn5uCDkdfx/CtnFMnlZdj4X/AGW4HHFSq/mQB ise/UD1qhbzq8hwfu9j7U83ZmPy4KnABBx71nyoonFz5S7lCvzyB79/wBKGkWI7mYL6dxVdkUAFeeep456d/8APFNkZV Yc g/pRKNhS2HSSCW4VRg5PVeOtbVqhOI9 B/EM965 SRoQpHXru59f8A69W7PUGV2RWK7j/d5H/6qLcyLiaN1Pv3RrxxnDc5qm8kgb93tXPJGwde9TzyCTdkrtXvn7vT/DrVZpgx 8vp1qSjxeK7d0bHPOeaWSFHkBX L1GOagtgXU7eGJ5FSGCSNfmbn2r0I2OXmCELK7f3VPQDpUcrF3 ZmDA8gVOoyCVxv77arPGwjMkf sX9DS6hzDJCwnX5dyt1yOlOddxHJX6jrmmRSMNqlqdEyxrhtzY5zV8pnzFq0fL 645NRazGkj709Ox4pkcLSrzIc vrTWO2Ix7d3OQT2o9CkyC2uJIm27flbpzUs1wJuWHzevrQJRu3Ifx9aiTg5bqTzxVGb0I5mZgCPoeaWMbo1yw4GakEakHBC565701Y8Lu/h6c1PUm hN5pjQ9PQ57Gq/nbmH QaaZ2li2n1xyKaEwPmbC prSRJMfm ZW74qG6GevDY/OnFlQ/Kfl757U65TamODxu69qOXQrmKLzbxjo3TFOhhYkNj6U0Dy5h2we46VI9wJDzuU9BjpT5URJgzb2b7tQzl4l/H1qOeZoyw/L3pAWkbcxJ/wAKtIUpXJI33odx3emRSbMY9O1CjB6459OlOkXehqiGrkYQIN233prSLEePrTi2Iwp/I01xk7lAHpU8oxzo0kO4L3/OoFGxwOue1OW5Ybh1XpUTcydffPaqFdD5AJWXawzSZVZPm9 lN2/NuB69RULKd33iOafKxNku47vTnPXoKWWTze W6fWoOdnzHFPhZSmD VGxICRifut/KtHw47LqsO3ghsZ/pWd5TOD65yAK0NHdoLyFudyuPxFZVleDOrBytWi33PXPDBbzycMVxztPseeteieBmI1BWJ Zh0B/L debaG6tJkM2Gx3ru/BN40Gox9W3NgcnmvhcVH3mj9iwtnBNHcePdZ/4RvwbNqDRySC1kVztHLLnoeuOM81wOvfEqT4q ILjUVhW2URRrFGzZLLgA57c16bq7RXXh25iukWSF0y6f3wOSD H9a5f4lfCqx8FRWOq6ZGsVrqEKyywhQqxyNk8ewHGOxz7CuWnyrTqdNnc562G7apO0qTyPT0ziu08LXDNZ7W2nbjHy9Px9/p dcJbT Y/wDEu3np P8AnNdr4NuiUdV6NgYPT8f881lWelzW h0VtISy7ufrmrEbbZF VWHTB71DEiqz7c4zjjtk tSRhX424blsiudbEltFAJ b95nbjH3fXpxTjwV6/d5IHGOv fpUTMzsRuZifUY/GnGJoXHIkH0ByOf880r20Ak3bGHyq3TDEev/ANepAysv8L884qFJGgibGcHt2z/n9ajSbJ3MD6cjHpWvQmRKzqE ZgD6bT2HSn237rZwrN/CCBxTfOVW52htpI56/SmmTbIN3Q88jpU8y2KJOVmY/wAJznp n PvUka8nOFXp0/z600ruVWG35T2A5/zinwR44HzZA6jrW8Y23JkSs33tq/NxwR1qSwcxTHbtDDPJ/iHHT/Pf2quzYYHcxyAB05/zxUkHzSY53cEALjAznv VVLYpbGA19/ZfjXT7rcdsdx93OPN3DgH8TXR37qmuXCbWVfNO3GTnJ6/Q8fnXE/ELdpvlzKwjaO8hkRjllU7gAxB64znHfHvXcarcqNZ3KvzAruHdSABj9K5eV81ydD5Z Pxa2 KGoR7d2NpJ9T/AJFcWGa6X5fvKfwrvP2ikjj K pYbbuClcnknB9vw/CuBH jtk4YMeTnP4191g5XoxPynNdMTP1JPMa6tyscbNtbsOB NNg4XczfX1P1p9qm Jmzu2npu6VWeEMfm/h9PWuvlZ5vMXnRUWPb16k54zmowrRv/dbtz160QllCruJX1IoHySsowy4xn/D86T0KJyvlr8zDK8jpz7//AF6hhhMkm8jLLyOalibe 4ru5x7 tSRW2HDj LqD/n60AAt/LI5VVHb3qaMRy2rqvylQcZNOkICr09cDvUM wviPcd3IJPJoBaELPLHIq44x1xnj61dbZt 9huO/WqynK7SPlOScHjHtQ6FcKw6DOMdBUyK5iSZBHtVvlGMY7/59qbAgCq2PcjoR7Gm2/wC8XcvH4ce9Kg2suM7hnHFK7JH7mgX7zevI/GrFq6zqytGzN09etV2h85GEjAKRg8c0unt5Qbau1dvGeKcS47FtW7bvukcd/aru5JIt3zbyp61RW4H2hpNvy4I69PSn24KS5zu3DksOQKoYMfLfC884x/nrVhJGjhVmOMjJOCKr3CeZkfMvPX271LvUQhSOFHXHWgNiaKJp0Vl bac 9Vmfa7DC7ic46061mjjkXlpDnHTp9P0qxdKg2MM54Jye1ZvUuOwROVCZYZNTFFIBYHbnnI6/jVODDu38j/F7/rUyoS33WbkZz/n8afKwdi/CY9n7tvY4BGKZczb227V lRquY/l/iOMevb/Goy6zgxlj8pHTv9P0pE hbto1yW67hnvU4UwXKuGPXqCfT/69R2xyC3zbOO3GcHBpquTGeWYJ0OelK6LWpauomufusF98E8evTFRNuztUj5cY4HJp Xkhb5W3HOPb/P8AWo3doCGVc4OM96gAeEqQmxQx/wBnt FNVVVS3yq2cEY6 h/pgU65l3D5lDFWHzDjv tLGijJOOMEZ9Mf/Xpx3APmiGGUq2/aeRxSW07K21t0mfTov4elTSqZVXdz2A6frTYIl ZfvcgY/wAj/OKykgJnkaSLcw3KOTjp6cmhkLfM25hjHXGMY/zzRHxD91emG/XoKdGoZtu0cnGc4A9q0tYCRwsnyquOM/MOc0kKbom6YY7TnjHfj/PekLlZfXaAuMD/AD/ qnTth9yfL0HJ6/hUyqE8w 0Cqp UN7e/ c0x52DMY FBPCjJH9TTgrPFztO3nmlRcH 8rD8OaI7DlsQwgz3PU/Nn8aSeNjMVjyGXn26Hr9OtWJLdUm3NlexPb/P86bC6wNtx/EMk9RRIewKVCbX/AIeue1BdXibarbc7iCNu36VGy73 9Gq/xZGSBU0DrGSo6f3TjpQo3QSbJoSzE84C9CD0qGQsu7g7GyASP896eLvDMF27QcZNIsoWbj5txwD2Bqo6FRlYRjgZG5WY84J249BUW5Rt256/06UpkVCVAZcAEA8nJNQTXJMm1R1H5etC0BsuvfbY927duwQNuMVEt350bfxEtgmqZUkn HjJPr/nin2hd4/lY7c4Ldc1MveM2y/MyiOP5u/HzdMdqFjKLt/hY4wBTIg5AkByeeRzxSscMT0yMHH8I7VPK0rBE0ooRPb7dqlurD06f/XpkxZZPl3qvpzxRpnI5X7wyM9/8O9S3GnRzSbm3KSOmKhM0ieIo7Rna67e44wcU5pNrc87jx703UZMPEozkrgj1qvJGx bLHaO4r0 Wxz9Bs1vItwpVW2tnv8Adpzblgbbt2k/nUuW29Mt2z24pIhl9vfOaV0SVWbzNoYfLnNG4bty/e64zUt7a5V9uO3WoIbeT8cdMZzWl9DOQ5p/LHXr3HanM5aPvz1zSMhUj/a9utMeLzB5att29ff2qI3KiV5JWB2knaeT/SpI7nz4un3eR71Nd2okG5cM2O3aq1uAg7q31q7ozluSRRmIq 3qc/Q06R8tuH3l7f1pC/A52lqRIPMRmyCByMHNTysoiuI9zNzksM8U1IxKMH Edexpzjb95T16UsUQdD/d71ZHUZMNq/L0B61H3HzdTgYqw9vv4Xb0wPeoihWHO35geAaBDJyFTPBxx FNV1dOflYf5zT3jLI2fvYyPaq6PsXG3r71XKApRnO7G7bzTGRdx785A9KkYb8fNyabI 4mq5rEtCuwEWOm2oozuORn3zSgEttY5OecUIn93 EZyKCRXiIy2M/0qC4 VPlG761a8zamNpK9c1XmAkkxjr3q9QIYRvizn5v503axb73f0qTy2U9cDsBTgq YNy /4Uwtcd5eApY/QVXki fOGx/SpLhtrHH3eg9qiV2J6n3yKCZbjNgdttCxiKTJz7U4S4fB/DimzMSPwODmq5iR0kgZxt6 tSQz7Z1P0yc1VtZ/m3MfapinzDB79xWctVY0pStJM9W8Kzhmiw2 NgDuFd5oMwhvUKleuSB3Feb CrnzNPt2GFAUc9 w5 ld14dPm6jH8wXkHODx/n6V8ZjYWmz9gyupzUYvyPXF/wBP8NyDB/eREYHuOlQ LdSm134Q28zKsbRPtIzwAenT/ZGPrVjQpfP0sKy5UKehGSDyPYdf5Vi6PJJcfCPXrd13LZXwCggY 929PlP6V40tz0uY4e0k c5/iOSfwrtvBPy7gvTvx1/ vXn8Nxgrn5mzg8dDXa CpV3hmO1uxb06/wCHaqqRvEOh2cR2x4VWXnBParSod3XsPr/nFVbZm8r/AGQNwIGc9vy lWUlChQfzA/z71zx0KJIAGXfnPzckHipZF2oO3oQelRiT5tyt8pGMDsfrTmVRJ/eP/oPP8v8aV0BO20jPyenf/P41CY1Ul87lA6E1J5fnL67TjpjP6 lNEeU7/Lz16 n feqqRuTIYpZWDfLuAzkjjpTi24lj6ckAnGB1x VDNjP8W455H4f5 tCRMV3fxbuh5FZRpgmTmTZ/dXBwF9KRXVHxkdxx26fl9KjDkdGZWYEelOz5hO1hJgemCP510e0exL1AwsrE7vmxzk5qWymIfcuA46Fz0460xwMfL8vf73XoKntlaOVdu7rn5DjGP8A9f6UapGh5x8c574NYm3VpP8ASg79cDbnH6mu00K7uLvToZrxvNuGQb2xtzx6e2KmimgsvEStcQxzRiQeYjcg oP61e1W0XTtTlhVfuNlQueh5A/KiMtTPlZ8y/tRN5XxRdlX78CMPf6VwNterPFtkXDZwpBzmvTP2rYFT4iQk/6yS1UEY75I6/r NeXwWmzd82T1HOPr/WvtMFL90j8tzqNsVIkiMlmm0/xHueQacYVI 9tZu/r2pqtvfdIfMVOlWLho9 V3bcEgEf54r0DyQEuSzNtXA/KoI fmX 9z/KnyOrlVUfM33ff/AD/SneT5MZ2/eb07UGhIS1uWZck9lx0q1Bceci9Q3U5Hf/P8qrQqYgFZd3UAnnNLAVIDH5tvTjkj6Vn6AXzaLIinqF4OfX3qDyAFaTHzdh2x/kU1bxsbeeeM9qnS5Wc4 bcvRicD/PegBIY8bJB09c/5/wAmqs7eYzLt9gc5qd5dzbeeTkAdqigg3PucbVU8k0WuVIbC8pjEa42 /FSMUtQq8Kx79xTjF5TbsbjjAz04/wA4qIodo/vZAGDmp5SSU/PtZm9TipUvtildoOeAD3qv9sVcqfTGKWCRJLv72ffnmqAmhnLDhsjABA5H41ZtZNqqzFirHpn YpjfI5A2qG5FSCRQwIVd T1OKDQmNxjldylWz26e1V2EgG5iV54H9f8A9dW44QqMR95hnOR81M3sysGwFx3PSpkRLchthtlDfMNpq8r7eOG3f56VVT5ZUX5iTk4H fepJFwq/Lu4wM/U/wBanmsXGQ6U/Z/3m7b6Afz/AP1VIkqrGr/MzdeGOG/D6EVXM20ruMi9PlIGAakDr5R2sWVjjJ7Uc4FpMyBl3LyeMY//AF065tCsjN5bbm49M1DZyqibQcHp mf8/SpFL YOdxPUnis a4F20XZFtZdi9PTFPS325VdwZhjjHJ v5VSEsg/iP3s5/ug gqy0bSnb83TOcD6VXKaDo7wKCG649l9qYRLJNujAePqcdv6ev5UiWuCWyRheCf4T25qYrDuVdy8Z255/H9Kkz5mJ9mfYVyTgAHn/ACaYqeYfbG08fSpSTtK9mOMZ4NRAsAf4Spycn73Y/wAhVNWKiWIV2ruZs/LkENxjn3/zmgxqCffqTxTQqtGp X5uR6Y/yac6Ljay7Rj5cD73 festx8qJUKxJtfcvPp uaRF8wKu7dg9Pr/n61XhbAVT1J54/DpUkasAW2pt4bjORxz Fau9hSJU dz8y8dBn1Oc1MQQMfeHTIqtBhrpW2n5TgHHA9cVNcBo9u3aWzkfT/OPzrHluzPmJop9vy9OfTt0qRJEiX HgZJxz2qlbbt7lhweAR69zimNMd3L5K5IGev f61v0NIlq4uftEbBZGHzA5A6n0/X9Kr3Eay8qyrldp46g/596qxXXzH5dyr2xxSpcs6xovPHtnH1rJotbiBsbfmON33ifr1qwind29Oapozefgrux1wff/I/GrUWHG5Y/l6ntinsPlJGlYXW3qOuQeop4dXT5vuleRmiFQyf3W9 akSfylZeWUc5xwc/1pc1tzLqJLEqJ8q7uOTkk1DHLvORjIJBB/r61M03mxKPu9hzwBxUcdiYZdo3dyeuBSbuVLYYLfzpMAquffOPx/CrC2jRNjaXVjk4PGParNtZtDIcDoAQatOWk fb17H9MfzoTsLlIYI9xB2/dOcZ6URKjjdjcGOATn86kEZdNy7vlOOTmnTlRHtPyrnIznrVx1KJtHSN4iFzu7/SprpMS/ux8uP71M0jZGrL91m/wpb1GE/ysq5GSNvf86fIh3Z4Sh2vltpC8dKmtEWSJnZflXnbjpTZYS8mQDjPbpToU2uyH5u5INdfNcyGyN5y/KvfnFOWIjavdiTkdqkFoqfMG27hyPSi1nMzHChVPtU7slJFe Vg64GD3A71XgfbI3dj2J61oXI2QMOjd6zbcNFcfMNwz VbJaEyVmWIzg7fm btUUyqN3Rmzz6/hVm4LPiT/WH35qjNMxZmDFWXpg9KzFdDZQXfav3celAX5d3LNyOajBZ8kNnPXPepIPliZWO31zT2IHToZ41DfLxwfWoEs5I2OxjyOAanB3pnd PY1HJIw noDVxaAWJSU b HtSO3yqQq7sdBTftKuWHKrjvzSTXX2pVUxqnl8Aj L3NEtAFudxXd/FnnHGKi3tNzt2t6VcjKvApbbkDg4qvcKzDco X1xU6idtyF4mj/i9eB2 tM8pZOeM47Uj5Ytn5e/TrTI0wP73H51rHYgQjaPl9etKikfwUE/Ln5T7U43DYJ28qOcDpTAhljYMf85pzjY3zenNJvy cdunvST/P8wz1xVdCZAX80dD8vaoZJMZHXrUtsyxvmRVwDyR/FUt/9naRPJVvmHO7jB71JJUTLj0xzgmoXHllTznPSrGdp7de3emSkKx9a0Ab5fnhvm6HgUkkPzcn360vmKUC529jnuaYNyj JvUk0E7isNnbn19ahcME4GBUkCMVJPT09aQKpLL2oCRWjjCvu/GpllUr83c8UfcJ4p0Ue8Z3Y9cilLYInfeBJ2/s2H/ZOOO3 c5r0Dw 2yVfw4B5z7V5f4DmZrULu43Zz616VoTfvo c5wc 1fKZlpNn6xkcr4WJ7R4RfydIt1O3cwJCt0GeP8/hXB LfGUvhXUdU8NrEMapMtzG/wDDGpJJ47kkAdcfpXdeGGFxpEOC3yovA/hx3qlr3wv0vxj4Ul1ZW8nVrGd2eXLODGpxsxn3yAB1PvXhxlFPU9jU8yt1bzWxuXjBPTHTv Fdh4MnMb/wsmM56Y4z X Nci6LBJld2OgAGM10ngu6ZrxVH3Wz87duen9aKmxR6LBOcs3H3gxBHU1KwZmXLMq7gOuMVTt5MH5tzbRyG454q4r7hu4ZvUk4NccotjuyeAbUbj6/rT2VmlxtO3jgHj/P0ot5txb LIHIPJ7VM8vlooPy7 oH8qIwtqxDVKlwuNx68 uOcUofLbtvtjHT3piuoU7tp5yRgcnijJk6HGfWteZMNw3LMw2tyOM vt1p6nygMt8uN314/wDrUioPl Xcq9G44pm9hJ/dUH05NQkA4tvj69h0PSlCeVL8zclc4PY47/56U3zNh3MVPbGc5/D096cwVtr53tnntnpitIx1uOO4Ftjr03eoHT/P8sVYt42WX5Yxnk w5 nuKpqPN67W5AZeK1tLHlyKVZSyr244GenPt0/rVyiizkvHl59kvZpZSzIjozKgAZhkAjtwe59M112rgyatHI27DQxlwPXYP61yXjO0kv72SBRJ/pEoQdGY8jH TXWazNDc6oBCqxxoEhVf7u1QDj247cYx2xWUVrqB85/tZ23m/Ee3b5Wjjtd4GMHnH e1eWxjMZZfu5ORmvUP2sAq O0YnH7nI2jt09fbH5dK8vjGMNu buPWvssDH9xE/K87/wB7kOUBhtVgu0YK9jTmk TaygL1z6AVXldppg27I5yR0zVpo93y/wCz09f8/wBa7jyOVkMcy fywx0GTnFWkiZlJB/E96pfZ1in3A 2D2NadorFcbvlGCP6VUSkyNbdpdzcDB5OakgTMUisv45p1y/2ce7H72elR28apcNJL5m1ucrz/k 9DQmhu1RI3zbhz0PGam0zl23bPl4OfxzTkXzVb73XIHsaLS3WNyeu7qCRnNSVGJHOVu5 PlXoOetONyLVFVm3SdeOaLsJD8oIVmGQBzmqqpv Zxt2dM9qB8rNFH 0D5sbug7VEY2LfL83s1OjlbftG1eM565NOmfaf9onrnkDmpTEVvs3Dbj82fmqeJo1VgB9Sec1DIXaTa3zHoTip7i3KQ7U 3XOeneqAmtnjBU7ujdBz2qaS2Fuu7Ge4Xv0J4/Ks2KBgw2t77T7Vbt52kcCQ4Zeh9evFZlJlzzswbuu3AB 9xR5i3TLj EcADuB1qGGTDsp5XPQDoacY3chlbqcEeoqUwkTQQ SP3jZbHrwT/9eprhd6hsjcoIHt3xUbotud6kvnuamV1ZM7cbvTjt/n86OUopvGzkKwJPXGCABntTo4fs0bMV RW5Y/41M1rlQp5Pf8 1NklKTxjHyquCMdTUyRPKSQASNujx64FXLf5JtzKje3bH5/8A1 KqmUZyGx6gdv8AP9KmVSoPmM23BOG5x/8Ar/rRFIotywDZv3MF 994c tRRNgt93bnAXp61Xlkk 0KpbIXpznFSCRvl4Riw5boR68/56VTZWw69vfL4jHy4IKnv1osJWkZhIyhdwLAn9KhBLLu/iwOTUm NfLYfSpj5j5UXp5Fwu1ti8sMDls05tuGb5tzcde3bH0/z2qi9yUjIBPy vap1dmx8rNuxzjg1pIvlJoLlVDdG5JUnI/L8qRi07 Zg7c9jVcQMJFZdqr2Ht7U5ZlRJVztWTBOWxk 1TGKJJldQ 4kAMcH2psso/hO3cRkHt/ uo3uPMTcMBj371WkZpJGb24P0/WqAvWNxJ5sit8qdcZOQMY4okuGLfdbb1Ge5FVI5mVcqu/2JwP0pomkab2z1J71m9CYxLLXkkQ2r8obGcjr7/5z0oExuH Zv4sYPYVG6BlG5VxnjHfrTo9sBfcPcHt lHNcrYeLXycdXOc5B7dPypsUmZVfYWGeQB07GnfbA8m0ZPTrSsmG8z5WfOfoP8 tS2A6Nd0zbcDJ4yentVkIyBlVd20Dv J/LFV4nVZfu5U859P0q0iZLFW gIqoyRoVxJJGdxVVUtnrinJNuPzY9MA/LU7Dytv90DAHp/nioUtPs8hkUDdkYPoP6VnMyl3JrJN38TcLjdn/AD tW1VpSv3fx7VTgP4ZPfvWlbwbJFbd83QD0/zgU4oXMPOAyrtDeoz2/wD10s3liP5WRfTPb8PSm4Zgw6EcHAxinRxqrcqpIXIPf6Uutik0NQiFScYYHLKKjkuWdv5Z7fSpHiIX7zbs/N71H5Cs2D96PjK5waroTzFrTgqzrzynHTrVqeXzHz8q8dMGq9iGjZv7wH c1c83AHyjp6Uo3WxR4qxhS3 VmYr2x04qosB3SPH8oHakk2IvMnln0xyajSdYS3U46e9dEdzC7HTXW5du3C8gtn7xqa3vI4IW4xJjI/Wqg3Mx Xbg5A65qUW6CXP8WPyqx ZHPPmXe3zFucelIg8s71 Y4z9aZfS75zwFXoMdqdJE8ih u7se1a3ZJFNfz72XaPXGOKhnlYJv2 /4fSpdvlsFP8qjlSMllGWPfnFOJLj1K6TNKcdcdzxUx3Ov7z 7ikWxw Pfv2qdod0ZUo24f7VEhcrIEXy0bDfL2FMe5 1LtK9OmKfcx7D0xnr71BLOtrIT/ex0ojHW5Ehxt87s45796kSDyBtzuH8qZE/m/Mv8XU lTZ3INyjP15qtyRkbIY2DDO7oM1CJMz/xDHNTtApTKhl561A42yN/EueuckVW2xUgldHRlPUVFFEH bpxgk1OsDAMylce1Qy8NuHzdBxTbJ5bELv83 0vWneX8mVx9fShI2zu/vc4HenNGwG7quM59Km7AaIQiMWYNzgY71VkGBuDe1WMbjwfzpOjMT6dacSZFYRsV/3vepCu6P5dvTt24p7khv7uelKi7l3d n/66uO4cpUazkDNjtzmkaAjjjpn61alZgx/zxVeQMZPc8inuS xEpZJc4X0pyt8x96c4xjd9TSs26H0YDI96aVidiF3WPtg5/SmlgZPfqacXXZ83aq4c ZuUY9R61XKySZlbdu/A89aiI2yfd254GDSPI0hP50O7MOp69KOVlXZ2ngyJrXT0Dc/N VeieHrjMyyNu 7jGfvfTv2rzjwLcAaY/3sq/P0wK7/AElw7Q7Pu8dP89K UzKP7xn6lkP 7o9w8GN/xJYZF/iXJ98dK0Ph/PJdaX4o01jI0nnFlUrtwuAQT9ay/AsjTaRGOduMBhjtx/jWl4Nl2fFm8t9qLHqVjl33EMQhAx75z/M185LRnvcx5FfyoLxs/KA52 gHatvwY2LlNzFkUnGRwW59PxrE8SW4s/FF1G3ytHMyAFdoH4Vu EJVSb733cMvy8kjt9OlXLVEnoVlgIu7rjnvyferSLhhuA bt74//XVWzTMUTNv YAng4JyTkfhgVctVKyJ/Cx468VjLQtMmQGEr3bjJXOfWnOFkj/vnHQHvTAoaT5uCfb dLG QANuccndxms5XZXoPEew/vFblcDPJWlI2nbu6e/UUnzNHuZSNx60rqZGVlwN2cgDqKqMSwDYULt284yDT9ysq5P3fUfNUHzCRtu7PJB5Gf6fhUwbD7WU89Du/GtOhPKMkXO1sH5Tktgn9Opp7bXj/AIskfMKbCNu1em7J5xx6/wBKbjBYFVBJGOe3 f50R3JFDsJOMbcZzyQuMmtG1H2RNv3m9O4H5etUY44zIqsFwRu56HHT fXtWkkLeUOGbamQB2HaqlIrmOX1H7fea3AthbrNJv3tubbsC56evfriugt5WnjXzGPmFQzZHLE88/nWfb6uuheKTIV3M3yqFO3bkY/X9K39bhEes8DaJCWDbid2O5z3rGN7lHzD 1i3nfE6MBmZY7dRt7ZwOfx6/jXl83ysNvzH8hXp/wC1VcMvxP2rITiBRwB6nt/npXl4kWSQovbg tfaZf8AwUflecWeKky1Z2xmh3qU3fXqfYVYtnWFtu1trNyOOahixHtCg7c9SOtTWELPcMud20/TA9K7jywuo2mmZgqrk8DrU2nszsy89utLcpsY7uecHJxipokZrdW79MDt9KtRK5RLi3ErluduMY/rUU0Iii2qNq56g1ZU7ztY52nOP601kjkbYG3ADP8AOlqPlRHaBppVVW7ZPv8AnUl3Iy3J/cle5wKmisEjDfMVfOAQPXj86qzQhWK5aTaAQT6H3rLcnlYMA6M3bBbk4qu97h8bflHHPNTSQ/KQw X VUpE/eDLL04AHX/OaqOwjRiPzKRv bntxVhn8txuVXzwcHj/ACKo2tyuxQ/bpn tSTy aFO77p5B57UuUfKxx8t5t2QvOee1SSK0yM23DAccnJ/rVeJPOj2/KrYPy469KmNvtTcSOxOB1/CtFohDbePzDtJ UDnNWIGWJvvfeGABzUMUW45DgMw4HYHFWHi zhdzZ75A7Go5UVEdHGzv1G5uAQeP5 1OZmVtpyvf2PH9adHIFwy7VU9TwMU6N1V95b6HnOcf/XqHoDRPBF5h3KNuOgJxn/OelPju1hgA5PXj/PanW0m5CuQGYHk84ziqckPlRD1wc8dePX06deKNylsXDIuxiflIGT14Pao0RMBuPMOARjG/8agjumljwyhuhz6E p/l NS5VIgOAegPrQvMBztsLBNwZT8uetTxyCaHb90jPA9cVHHMz/3vTOOtCqTt2ngjJAPfjpUS3FLYlMW2HcG Y8HvjPrT4Y9g3fKykZB6e36VBOSsQ3HLsSfp/wDqx tC3TbVX5cfdJA59v0q Wwy4Z1mUjqxHX0PAqALt568YLe OP8A9dSIQAuD8oH f8iljTyiyhR8xycenp/P9KXoWmNL7dpbae/I61LJN 63Bdu7nGefUUt46xpjCY7DJzz1NUI5WkYLubp09PqKnldxk7XfnE5wdpIGPwqSYM0Q6NjkjPXnH frUcMO0bmPPQDd0welRsSJhuPy4xn19KeqMx8MxZ2X7zYyOwHpSi3kLblG3HXFRpDmXcr/ADZ3cd6tYOznPy4z7/SiUi47Ee/eThTjqAD97/PrU3lgKWb1BORTo3UDacqygYHXj3prDyDtU4Ved3cCpGRoPOm bPXoG4qY7X4G71xn/wCt tEMDL91sLkZ469s806MKjqS3ysSMZ60ctiZCWtqV3bSu4jILc/5xToSttMrKu7jnPc0sSZO4t7jA/z0qbcLfazjLeoPT8fSs5RHHYktfmbnleOPTnjA496d8qDJbG48fL0pttukLM8m0AYx/e9acyLtHy7lx/dwKSuMkcCQKpyXUhhkcjvx61Ky XIvy7sdM/Sol/cwtt2sF/i9Kd9pZ 3ykbsbcdc n0/UUwEaBWb7u1fUduO9XbeQooYrsJ5PPOef5VHDLuLLkHbzt/r0/SnTHejKu4BuSB/DmqiLlRaEm4/zOe1MG7fu988DPp/Oo4mUDjavfAqe3CxhS2Rxg8defp7VLZMdyNjhtu3G0cD1HHX6VGEYsNvsSScD/P8AjUkrKzbh6cAVGzMB0Hf7o6GqjG5ZIkw38MfQYNX1dmH3j6dKowhVTcNue4zgk/T/AD1qdbncv r3Y4ztrWOgHh/lm kbYu9l7URweWvPLNxgdRUOnh1Vpgdu04IJ74qb7TcSuzMq9ODj72K1OcktLo27s3lqzN0yeKfeyjyQduGx2PamQ3ULp XaynBYA067vbdk2qzn0PegroUZWbb8q8t0UnkCnRzSbduMntRPIkkm7b FBYMjt8oVe1apXM0hqXH2qXrjnp2/OhbX9 2WG3ueuahltmRtyhvm9qlBKw55Ud f61ZRK Eb5eQp6VVSVhL6rnmhA0WHWQ7s846j0qR0WaPduLM3fvUyFLYZc5mfH3u3FQtZFxuzubP5ipVDRnc33scnvQY/MTqV54FUtBct9wtrbyYGLbfmwRntUcoXJK88VK5IXkLx6VC4ZH27sHGaqJMtBsblP8Aa780nzbf9k9cdc03zeGChevJ9aktZ8oV2qzc4OOaOUmIRYZdrNt/Gq93a7ZN27j0HeppwE/3j24qF7bd0HOPTk0SCRHh1Q4 6p4xToX83j7vfGetCkFGG75l4PFOBEfP05qSSF rZ/PNKOR/F680sh88 p6cUhjZfQds1psT1HriSLGMt0BxUMymI7l3c9QKdll3L/F3qOVGI3KfmPPJoKIyu5887s5AzwaUEsSGU9eCD1oJYjc38XoKEG1TyvzDAqkzMieTJz FRtKrN83pjmpGj2jJ6 /rUOzzOd3FUKWxHFhi2fcigRhUY7s571IsQ2t0qGZ2/hU9ePeq5iBr4P8As801vu4P frTjGX2tjae9DJhOep6D1obA6b4fFUikDNzuzj1FelaAyuI1YcZG49CB3ry7wU2WkwoDL2z1r0vw7P5sMe7G1R2A5r5jNI3qH6Xw3Vvh0j27wJJ9o8Oxja21V2Lk8nr/Un8/wA8H43 IrzwRb2Osaa6x6gk3kIdu5SGznj2IFa/wzuHl0ILkbIzkDjgkAfyUflW7o g2Xisa9JeW6TTaXbsLZnUMEdlzux7KK clJRnd6n0m6PCdHM2o23m3EkklxIS0sjcszE8k/Wu38HlftkIjLHnJ54z7iuf1LbDeSbVVUJyAPTGf84rf8Dwefcqu4xqeWIPIz6e9bXTRdklqeiaezJGq7Wj4BANWfLK7dvVeKrWkiyxqibtqjABPP4cVaCkEjaEXBz9M8V59Z2YaFjGR95BzwueaakeT91mZzg4 vX9KkRvMjDYYt2560Mvm55bPUZHFEdihx2sSzbdzYT5TzgU3cVwzHPOARz1pzt5Kqq87s/NjHQinNuMf8XcjHbA6ewNUAw/Iq8/KcflTopVJxnOfRuuf8/ypjqsX8J3Ngjj2/yKVD5ci/MGyMYH famosBJW2DpJluhIHb1PT/61NQYXuPapJUBUBeSpzn1/wA/0pqgAsOjLxk/w03FoctwChJBuH/1h34/z1rVRRAgx905bHHXn/Gs6JVLbSCzDk4Jyef8OK1fMFqu5m8uNAQT3H4UcoR3OA8Z38lpBfSRt 8jUMBxtI3KD1PHfpXeTy da6S5OG zqSjg9TkkdPcHHavNfiJqLWun3UiqZG3KVVP4/mXjr3/rXceFrqbUtNt5pNqs0asc/N6nB7//AF6qKVxVD52/aXt5L/4jTSbtxSNct9a83e2WI4ZQWxk89q7P9oWSRvidcRq21VRFGPoDXGujsm7a393NfaYGP7mJ W5s19am/MICGQ5IGDyCcU JcAt0OeQKigtt98A7YB5qbYEP7tt209u5rr5bM8uO5oIiHG//AOvRcXK YV6cdj lV2fePlbt8xx9KAC55wX7cfj/APWpSmw5ixbp5kX3tuepI5FFtCyP1bPJzjp7U6KMRp34H506HUVghZVVctyVPOKImkdWKZ1MzbmzwO Kl2RzKsm5tyjbhe2OlNtts553YHTPcUkEKoHPzKrdF7Hmhdxy2I7iZkdlK/e4BJ4HtVKXBHYevPWrVxDtb5fm28ZIxmo5Nqrub E8AD/PvUkEdtFvU7tqn61Yb9yyplfmOSR3/wA 9RtJ5a7lHXkD6d/1o 0JLCOPn754x9PxoBSLFs32dSVcMxPHPNNmdj/GI24OcU2KJVTL mQR/Kid Nq4wOpo5tAHxFhJu4YnJzjpzU8L crZHc5wfx/TpVS0O6RV3dfyzVuAxox689G7fn/jWcpMIyJ4SJD8u75T ZGKRNz3Hztwfu5/LNOsx 7bd8pbnp WKkSHcF3ZVT3X VTa poTIu1GVZH/AN3 HPb vtUjQsyfvF64I/8A1fSmbhF6tnGMHn8utPldZE 7gsc8VpECvLH 9 bA3DaSvJNPFt5LjHzL7nH86fGzCIlt3GSc9DUL33mDbu VSSFwf50 VATs22MnHzdAB2B5pYgVI bgj 91/DP1qu0Rb 77 1LHdeXkFty9uOMgjn6f/WqJJDSuLfB90YbPTcODnFO 1b1 UAHILDPX2/z6U6Sbzvl 8BycDoKbhYy3qzZ57 n4daObQUkS28xSXcyfOoIBI 6O KsLKVy33RjPP frVJHWWIfKdv3WY8Z/CpXk8tlHG1hjA/nQEdB85WZ1U885znr/AJBqQIq8KN0eP72CP84qPO1PlJx/OpreNZi248sMgDj mKDQW3UznaFGDwM/5/zmo7q2weep68Y5qdblbfChVwrcjt FRje5ZlwxY5HoBSlsTsENluiWRZD349ef/wBdPimMc42v83G4deM57/54qSOQbAu7d8vQnGM/yoRsPj Ecdahocdg8/y87uVYdu2e2KbM/my9WwpAUgd6fPGnysc/Njnj8P8ACmAqF 3rwOD9Kzk2KRK7NKNuCQpOTgDP c1Gi XnHrzz196dbyK4YNj5Ru7cU1Sqy4yoP3gSa0d2CWhatZWgOHZlBHpmn3CLIkbIw298gfN1H fpVRJ/KI vU9ulW0OxTubaOgIBOaxlKxRHv8AM UL83XnPFSwMwxu 7j3P8qjnVQ/zDDdQM5x071NHbNIVJ2j5f4T0ojK4EpmVUI3Y6Hrn lNmcNzzzjpxk/4f40 3t90jFiM9j2H9Kklgy3y52npgfp7/jVAVUuldtr/AHox IrSEeYdq/ex0/z NV5bfbJuwzDcR/n dSQTs 1tu4HIGB785/lU6gSMyrgDaT0 go8xvL3Ke OvWmqzToyqTtPt1/z/AEpxVntx94cdM9xVR1J5REVgvQfMfyp8knHzEt5mTnv/AIVGWVAFw27BAx9Dz/n2okddvzDHfpwa2iGqCN23bv4VB69eh/zxWhbBDAu4N09TWSsjKW4bPQAjoMev FadisRtxubb6D2/Om3Yo8QW12MFVunQnpSNN5MZXf8AMOo9aBPDMFbc20A54xzUUuJJDtZevBz1reRjHYkEhkbnBHU4ouoP3fyj ItzSqEkbbtZWxwT2NRvLi32t796OUJEDJkZ65/hx0pwTCd2C8gdKaQyjdg46UKNrc4J69aozkTLOqlVILfLyO9RTN8rLj5W4HtU6JmAlfusMf8A1qabV4k b5R069qpMFFsoxsY3 XCqoqwkyMiL8vyk8UyRFLccf1qBgv3lydwxmjqKW5aLFiT95W9aDEzjK4POME9faoYY8t36809lbv8qt2Pem2VHYdNFJGB1H8s1EASG/i471YW4eRWViCMYA9ar4Jfc3TP5UyZbjXhTdu3KDnGKLSRVuGA/Djp9adfxqB8u35vQ1XigxGzbivOcVSYi1dsXm3BQyqOqjGRVZJNs25ew 7Uuz/Ry3zNjt70ix56ttyMkGiRMpXIHbzTuHy/3iKHs5PL UgqvIHc1Ykt1gRdvzcZ54pkdyqwkHhgMVIJXKgQfKeV55xUm5ieP4fbpQB5jrg8dcZoccnH16darmJC5GLdWC98EjtVcHc/JGcY5FWIJlSTaxbax5J55qGZw83y87eAR0qgI2fPy9skY96j24O7dgYweameHGefeoZE24HtVJGYXC7o 3T86jaMxw/L8y/qKkhmDqFY5Hrmo5Fy20f/AK6ewEUsrR/U 1QB2Vt3v9KtNBuPzc96gdsFlFMiW4rSY4Xtz7Cq8haQ9fu8inGRhuwOgwT601yQPmH4VXQRteBn/wBOIbO0jivTvDhwkf3W2sMfn/8AXrzPwROkmomPaxZhjOOBXpGiqQFX HIBx3r53Mo /dn6Bwu/3J7l8M9sfh9G2tu6u3YfT1ra8G6hnxvrmm/MPtlj5iBRyflwc/r v45Pw7Ma G4F8wKTlgAc8ZPbr2P4VFqni6z G3xQtNU1B1js5rRreSTHyoC2efqQK YqQvLQ s5rHnniuH7JrsyfKrbiqjA4ArovhygkUOf4SAAeOSTXI63qy63rNxeRHdHNIzJkjIUk4zgfy/8Ar12HgCby4yGboRnPIx6/n61fs2ogm2egWaeUp U/N19hgfj3q0m3OcD5ueP8/wD66p20DmIbgrMxyCP4R6GrSERjHyqoOfr71yziaFyMqG ZuSPlO/p7VJEdqepx1Pc 3rVe0YTSlvvbuBkDn3B6f5FTrNv5DZGBz146ijlKuwYllX5TkcY9OtLGuwbdyjjJ lDybRw3t06DoD dLEv73cynrhj/AEyarltqPUTGRlvm7ccetDrub Hd3wOh7dv880si5fnC gPWlJyhBwpBwR61V9RkbxbGbDM3HX3/AM/zprAuvvk9TuPf1qQLiP8AvDaMDjk/5FCAvMeVPqAnOe3bNU9SkyOBfNduPl459a0tm2P5QoZlP3/l7c8 39Koqrbl5/1x/hP8xwPWtG4hWC0ZXZlOD93kHqOo/D86mTsiTlAY7a YzR7lUjcrDGQSOP8APqK6rU0tMwyWyskMyZXPQDoAPyI/OvNfiHdzRaTfSLI0cixblP8AdORx056122k3P2nwnoc0Sfu1sFA5yxxx R5/MelY8zuTNpny/wDHyT7X8TdQH3T8o vXn/PtXIpdNHIu5hlsZBNdX8apd3xM1DDfMjAEdicc1yBYvcc/L6V95g7qjH0PyvNL/WZ o6MbIS537hkZ7irUM2/btC5xhj6iq4AX0O7606Odo0xt3cnHFdD1PNL1vt8xtzFQ3p3p62xaWPvj5G56CmWygA8AHOGyM1MwCfd3MGHJ9RWHKwJNrRnhlb h7URuyFmAXewIakigaeT73yqPl4pkCsd33m3fdxVmkdCxJIqDH3Tnj1/HtVeSZm43NtPzYDd6W4jxHtbavIxknj3qLcjfwq3OD71MiuYmgn80fMPzHGOvWoZAxuMbfl6jnrnmlQrCzJu VzgZ/pT0X5l3fj6jkVfKyRLlN4Bxt6jGPvVLFGgPzbV lRv8g 9tHTp0 oosyUk3MwXnr6ntS06hGzH5 ZVj9cYPpSyKpfajZ9QR0ou3a2lznqeQB1AotNszFvvbSQTzQU1YkjXE3f5vUEfUU9ColIx8q889KimfyZPmaTB4HHA/GnwzbZBt2/NjAPP4f596hWM2rl21nWdQOrA4GDTmufsm75flOeAef8/WhbZYUz8vyjAHqahJM0gydo9SOlI2jEk 0xyDdtbP8S9/5VNNcpjduxk47f59qovu89t38JwQOM 9WLTaG2/ebOBx0qkydbjmkbc209jyDUTRMBtVPm6EkdcY7VKGWaRfLDdO/eopJpIpsrtZXP5AVMrlc1i0sREfIQfL0xjH eaRFZ2X5V29Pf1/woE6yw Xhm5/h6dO4qu7NFPg7v8AaU9ucUFcxosqwwyfKu5Rjg8/5/WqxjMk 3eu1m/iNEEjHbtZvkIIwPemtOVcfdx6dcDoanckkiCiPZj6 9LNxIGXazMpJH930piox3HA Yk57gU4He2R6EHB4o2FLYctwscq7unuOg4/pUgv3E23f8pOBleo7f56mqt5FskK /ycYK077NhlZWY84OatK6J5mixIv73O0FvTPX2FTW0oA2hT1BwTjFQwwO4 934B60 I7ywP8LZ4/wA xpGsRZn2Pt4 X0GOuacwyi8fMeMdNv60qJlj8uQzFRg4z2608NtlVz/yzyuD9DRJX2KHQ/NKd/Py/wA/b/GmzfO33c546/SpVbyztDFSRkknt/k1GFLP8o2rjOTioULCauRRBYnZkXpz7ipkBG75mTdkZH HNCwbYxuO5l6MeeOvHpTlcPH8ykemO3Y/pVbCXYjVvtE 37/rzkkVovGzH/aj54PGf84qpHGu7Ma/d/z3/KrDX8ghbKYXtj/PtWFR3ZRCoEhywXn16en fpWhBNGV/hUY7NyeP881n f 8XaQu3B2 3X86liRppcDcc9hzj8aunGO4F8BZGY5255GelAJc/eBVTgdP6fSlhjEKcMGZcDHrT96zSE8LnnjvVStbQBwiMkSs3ytjBCn/H8KjNuzqu4feYDPY0LK0RyemCvP e9Etzm3 9jtkdu1ZBKwkUimTazLtyTlR168Y/Crf2pYlPzbfQt/n61kwXCzSJt 6xKjt/L8atTMQhGTuYZ9x/nNTbsTElJ37V3bVxySOnSknm8tvlPT8ce2Kr2cmz7y9h8w7mnXaCSXIG0MOGJzk49P8/nWlOXQocG81sfL7fSrEVtGF/eSBWzyKox25IZtrYVtq7Tyeh61Mt7MB12 3pVEpHjQtvmHbnp3pZINvzFtvPGKtXbtGqszfM3YjpUcEqzS/N6YGf1rq6mIQ7gmWbjp16UNF5kSqcsG7UXG6JW Xgeh69KdZO3lAFcs2OSeladDS/QjbT26fM0fr2qnKjxysu38c8e1aiRb9y9Pb0600wKzlQxbryakzlEqwz7iCv8AEOw6/X8qmaNpm2swXd0J7VJZlbcYI5pL1o5H3bm bigqJWuLRVnH7wMe/vTZoCg VV9eO9WRa7F3AqV9x0NQSymJuPvenPFRHcmSIfNNvIOF59qkkHnxblHToKajGbnK85yewoaTG7kbemasmI7d6/L3xmo502xsy8Kxqdl3jn5f4eKhmdi3 ytVKVgkVrpJXkXuuOvrREzr29/oKsGdHXb74yTUlq4XYpXKrnDY6UcxEtiqGZ1VTjrSPH5W1X3cnripbyNUlZoz8rUhRnt9/O7oTVC5StuxJ2yTkA0Lht25TnsTSDd5oyPzPNPYNkd/UVoUKqDa3G3HP41WlMkj4BbbjHSrL8DbjLN2I61EHaByVLDjB46VMTMqrEzN ODxT5IdmeD606CYeYzbvlz6UpfczfntqgITLtHJznJIqF5hlv8Aa6e1WHhDK397HSmEKItrLyBkGqTIluVljHXPbrTt3lqdx 90NDBnHy8D1oaHao5zu9O1EhEdxPjawbnoR1qsFDt2De1WJoQE XkL6frTGkWMLt49aomRCIcfdx15prpyMnjB6etSTOg 7 VQSs0xHIx2rQk1/CU4tdTVV/i Y89K9Q8OH91GS2454Ga8t8KJGuojdzISV649/wCleleHp9kS7t2PpXz aaSufecLy/ds94 Grxt4fXblvKHT06c1X8ffDVfjO0mlrMtv/ZyLd5K/61jkIoOcYIJPqMD1pvwvZP8AhHI/mY7iCuP4OhxwOTz v5bEOvHwj450uVmjjhvHMUrDIYED5cduSQM18rWqOErxPrdzx06LN4al ySKq SQCBxu9xxXVeBZ2F8sfWN/lIPpwf8AJqv8U9NGmePL6I/394Iz0POam8AOI75ZN3yhgAp6v7dP51tTnzwuzbY9Ms3YwL8pVsAfN tXIiD8v8K8YPGPy9OKo2km NWZSpkG7B71ZEylvmPHqR1rllEXNqW0kVWZuyj5edvcdvwqRZvLlzliwGclcfr VRQqGbMahVJ6sM x/rT4uuD83THp NZq7NOYWQeX6B2bJyetPib9yV3fKRkdwSMc00TyFvlx8uDwv4/0/Wneac8Kp/3ueMdBW2lg5hJbjy2XzNrcZIA5P c/pSr8pVuC2AQAfx6/56VDI/DbVZuecHGPx6UF1Ytt3tHu XIzn8f89axjIOYljO4gfgRnqOlI4bG5flKjqxpDKuevC8Z75/8Ar80rSY75JGdw4zWr2DmC0gAuCPu/Q8Hr/jV3VJWlsGzhTggNz8vrxVCxfzJcfdVQTgY9 uOK0NVSJtNkXqyj6ken festyTzbx6qy Hr87drmMhSvucY6gfnXTeDNSin8LaZDHMs0lnbor4/hbGR P8AntzS0/7LFqcxulVoMMGQn37e/JxW9eeGYPDNx5dsqrFKgkQhgc554qeo5LqfLvxhZV I2oNt2t5gBGecbfWuWhkV3VflyDyMdB9a6v49AxfFDUY8bU3K3TrlQf8AP1rk7CLzZGfb/j/npX3GBlejG5 V5k7YmXqNlVo7zaqjap5NXpwjouzco75FRiJWRHVmGT9CKbbzszqq/NkdO/SuyWx5xZguGf5W28ADg5qUSAxnOV46VXiiyd6s3zYz0/T/AD3q5LtgtVYsxY44xn9amJotCW2uNj7W3MrDPAxtqB02NtUnbjAAOc0kIk85chSq9BnvUpjYjcMt39ce9OUWVyleb95IrM3TgU1V8u4/u7RkOfXrViGFWUM207OSCelNDRxo23bIwOeMfJ/n/GoCIwQZzgZHTcf/AK9BkZBub8COKfby XKNuC2fXpTrpVkmwrKzN1x0/wA9armsS4oIbT7RBu8zqcDHb9aj8zyzt28g9fepInaAL83K5BH6dP8APWod7GUtjaynG4Ht VSEdCaFgwAKt8vBJ/xqS2uDb7gq7tx4J5x2wKI2Volbj5flzz0ptvHHcySA4WPOf8P60PUqQTHJ 8wZu3XniprCFk ZtwwM/QYoubRYrZWWTK9SR0H50EKJF2ruPXBqeUOUnFwr/N6Hjnp/k4pGZi45LEDjHr3qMq0hVeWboPmAxU0p2AbQFbjPv6/yFSaRAq0jMzLt3HOcA5p1vAqod3mbmY7s85OMUluPsrnf93IB5696bcXK ecbgqnv/EPb86CRZzmUbhxvyc9/wpzhX3Ljkk vI/Om Z5s6nKqGJA/2qHVhIXXPQYGOnPX/PpWqtYUthDIq3WcKMjknoAcf4dqWZnMu35VYjkgnBpylVkXd Gf896bPNt2qAzbvxB7VlU3J6k1s2x93zbicZz/AD tOaQecynjvk0Wp3FmPzqV545/CozErHr93OMDrRy2RZYRtjrtbjoB2I/GpFn/AIdzEnjB47dBUcTKC67tpU7tvp703aZF/ib15 8KzJkNuFVXUjIXIA pPHNOjutqc7c8jaOMdsU8IvlAnDNxlTQkKAfKduDz83y tbR2DlJIhvTJbKrwQB1oSJjLuJ3Fs7lJ6Z9P/rUr7Vb92zYxg8f54qRYmijEpXd2AB bFSXqWoSzP94L/Dj160YMLBtoYZB4NQGXaxb7q7fypPmHys33TyV4xQXzaEzTLcOyhV9Np9KfGmWCplV9 nuPSqWwiPd/EvzAntU0eoEjDbdw7jFTzICcxHdll Vjz2JHrSW7AxurMoVcAjHGPSg3b3SqGGFHfP8An/JqSKRRDt VgenI Y0NgL56xY XjgdOR60xAsu5s7tpwGz1NEoGz73UZI6EEmo0g847R90YyW6cd6xkgJhZB5flfazeozwBWghSBP3fLL146H/IFU3K27Kx 43BIP61JeHzE 7njjPzCiMgJHv45HV/u84HXnj XtUj3fmBiu1VUDpyB/8Ar/wqi0QQMPmXkcg4yP602Eko3zMzck/KeOM9a0Avx3Xl7jn/AGT6k8/hTZrhpNqruwwySvIHU4oZlkt /oPmzkfSlCeYF7A9fpUSgkTyjbeNo2 b7xHBPepT8q7m/h4JHP4VJGnnoTxtU5Bx1qUQYT5ec/xVdOOhRVjl8uMbY169R3ps8 58quWA3cHkD/P9KtXQ3HHl844PT9KrMdrbW3bv73Zf8f6VMYNAWIn2ovTb1AzSNb7j93d2z93P4YqO0RUQc5HVRt6c5qw23d8y8/Q0SA8ntI/Ni Yrhs4yKjmtEikO5lIwSvtTbqNmi/cszbQCT0poDgbpPvdlPNdl2Y7DWZX2so3LjjmprRRJEreWvHTrzVIMz/KGG7JPtVuwDQjb95scgdjVpgtWDlhcbvu8c0sKsRtX5V7DPWluJsvHn5edvzHpRaNHGzNvHTPJ/wA4pB0GtAyyLtPy4 YDjNNubfJDbuFHFTXk 37vK9TnrVX7QLgAKy5xkA9hQ9CebUjeRot2B/PmoWbzTliMZwf8KsTMIl3L8zegNNNsk0SFVZQoOcnk/wD1qmO4PUrjbbqzKcKO2OBUizqY QPbI5qTZGU24 VaasMdujbTu4446VpzARoWIyuQQOPf3qHzmuos9Gzzmpo59vUnb1xUcm0hdv4gDv6mlKNyZEJjb JvunBxUiXLFArNlcc0rHzEO4jjHJqX7OoC7SN2fTNISt1IZnYEbTtHcelOiuNqFV5X0zRNAuc5x26U21t225G5V6iqiPQjuTuP8qchXyWxn6VI0AuHXb3bAxSNb Ye546gcn6VpsSQpIzDcAWPbPUChkL/AC9M9aFGASrd eOtPiUEZ X5Tzjv70RC1yEWgES4ZRz3HY1DND5Z2n9TVqRtp VcjOahd9zktnJHFKW5LViA7nVh/I0yOT FhznH0qYQbQPm96ayAsGAH NOJiVZcg52/L05pm8A4Xr7mrs8ReH178dqptH5I3fhWsdgAHym b0x9arzx7lIHAOT NP34bq3rio5GMhJU9KZLYxwUVl6jP61VckHb lWmHy4P4ZqGRNp3D5c8fWtCS1oEjSalF0616t4fTNvH6dce9eS6G32XVoWbj5wM16t4fJECqpOVx1714Obbqx9twxLSSPbPhVJu8Pb8/x7VHqB/wDr/Ko/iyZLfw5HeKds1jcJOhPIUg//AKvypvwsnz4eVWyzKxI55A4/LtTvitpt9qvhVrXT42nu7jCiMLlm5HQfTNfLS1nZn2Rm/HG9sdR1HR7q1mEs91YI1wQQN54AYgZxnBIzg47dKz/ArLFfRSfdUD5sLknP/wCv9a89sLK6sB/pIkFxnynGeEC8Ac nHHavRPARVWilyqHIUFj0J46fj prVwUVZGkZaanp1gP3O5mbOAACeuM4/TA/CrC/OEw21mPHv/nNQ aUj3bvMb1KjBFEb cG bt0xXHInqXrSTbjbwjHrjjPNTSSbVJ bjrnmq3lF1Yqdrbcj1Hep/N8mL5fkUKcsVx/MYrOUrGw5pwpG75t3OT3/wA/5xUJuG3/AO03HoFqvPcKkbfMAW6bf4v6dKj 1KqNGu5jjnBPy/SldyAvSNmIYLFug57dv0/nQbpZBt24KkckcD/PFU0uuFRmfCnA7fXv/KoprsLMVXrGMc/dzU7AX45Mhv4t2cn15PP6d6jkuRsxtGAfTGaz21HZIq/fYjjn730B/wA8Uk oRCH73zDn5QePw47VrHYC7bzETfejVW9Ad3p1zj9OK2vtv2jT2yVbcobaDyf61yYu48n94znphDk55/z/AJ43rWfOnjcw3KuQw/iAHT/PpWijoTzHn/xAuJIdIvHC7WjG4HHGOP8AE16FbasureFdDuvvM1v97POVYr/9b8q4nx/pzSeH7yTIwybcKcHHTpWl4N1KOX4d6HGZP3kSMJACcL3H8ufrU z1uglLQ8s/aI HupXXiC61qG3lks2Cjeo3c7QCD9OPzHavKba5a3BjYFc8MD/L2r9Nf2drrwX8Q/AWpeBfFEkcOp6tKZdPmkQ4zsVeD0yG7cfeGDXyf8c/2WJfCvjLVNPkhFvcW7l4eM7k5wR90H09j9OfosDilyKEt0fnmbYNqu5I8Dg WRvm 914p3l RIrbtrNyCvepNS0e40S5EdwrLKp2keuOvNQ3d wgVY/XByevpXtRldHiONmWIuWOF27R0PQ/55pYw0oG7jJyB/hVX95Ie7cDIJ6VKkuTt3NydpGOpqgLNplJ8fw9efpS3DyMWUdzgED3qK2uRGx3Hdz8rEeh4p7yF5NyjqM4A6Cjm0KbJLeZWbyxuznA9/cUTwbDy3zKewPPsfWiO48iRpAuWX7gznmmw7p45C23n5SQvT1qGrEleSfC8fxH9P8AP86FjbY0ythc44/p/wDWzROqxSj/AGecAHFWifNhXczcjNId2RqjMhG773UHv9akit2gj877y4xwOv8Ann86jWNVTaobgn6n8asRoZEUHgd8jmnGIhA yJlZPmznI9c9qZnymbjbn72fX2xTbyZFjEYyNvJ4yfpSRlmUs25tw3D37U2gLYkWRI9rH5SAeOvSljuI1kbr0zyORUVvyWZSrMg6buT6frTUO6T59wLckdj7VnzGhajkWWXYq/Mx/h/z lWsBfvFfMI6 h/KqQRFZmK7iOnHJFWYR 63HgdQKEhxY0SKG2/e4qGYfaGPzbsE8/j0pwjVgzcs3Tp2oiiaIbtrY5z05wKOUnmu9CfyvJVVVlG0fLTGlJDszc9sjj8vzp1rbCecFsbf9o49KjulJJVflGcf5/WjYYK7TSnpt/ven6UFGhXodrD5eOopwaO2ibKt/wAB7 w//XQ6xp8zZLcdew tSKWxaRDHDldpjbOSO3/16hm2o 35do6j36UWzhV baoY/kKWdv3i985 oqk2MULsBKbegYnOSTxVhHdE3N6cVXjTyo/vFnYc5GOKdHPx246f5/OiUbE8o6UM8bbWO6MHHPJ9cfhUTz77YKqtvzgkf4VOq7omUNgYIyBnjFElpEkhwS23GQfx/wDr1UZIq1yGzkZ8ddoHtwKuG48yEox29PlB47c1Hp9vvZQCNoJz84GKdJbso3LkfNjJNZ8xoTL8kOd3zZPBFKzbO/7tsggcfp ApikM7ofm2n5j6VHJL93a/wCXFLoBYLbbJsk5z8uDyfxqLd5sjMBg /c0 0ZXiVXXcTyNveq8/wAjNtX5uu4cVj1MpJluC52DDZ5ODz296lWOTbww28DBHQdKp2nmMR/s9iOuP8mppLlndljk X7uB2/HrirLiTSbQBGvAXAZexOO3 f5VJE3ly8ksMg8Z/wqrErXbsq7yy9z90/4/wD16txKDJ8v3lOMEUS13KLDxrJHkjd6HPfj/P4UiRZk5ONwJBI4H fwqML5rMqfLgcnvxViEZh6s3Ynt NZxQDWVlUBV 7yPl6/5/rTRFukGR93rtH fSiJV87P93IH/wBb/wCvVhCAu0fmRkGgmRNAm7BZVw3Az1P c0bFWRv7uckE8j6etTWp XbnOTzt v8A9alkTdMy/d79Mlq1tdDjsIB5RCr6469sVKqMUO38ccbajWIg4z8vPGadFkuc9c8AdenOajZjIG/dRc5JYnODiqs8rbORuz2NWrr73P8AEetV5YBPF/Hu459DWnN2BJCWcjSkqudy4OP8mrbNKD8pGPpWfEGtm68MccjOa1FnUKPlVuOoBP8ASpA8fiZgzH7vfBHekuAzN2x796bJdLvVmX5m7etWbiaO7tFZV6Ln612RiTIpx9CQqlf5VNHH827d905zimhuNox0ziq7tJbnDZ246AcGtDOQ U bLkZ/AdKVrhY0OQvriq73TXLsPu4HOOKbbR7H3f3uxrN6CbLS3LurK2djc881UeAyIz4C8kKAKu2pFvIfMVW7YOO9QtZzRsyp91jmpkQ 5XtpdhyRubtz0q19sBTKyN1qFohGuJFUt1GKLe3yclfz9afKihwRoUyOjdakFh50G/cd3U5GcU3G5tuWx2OaY1y0cYj X6Cl1AimidguP4AB0p3k72UsNw5OelaFvp/2y38xZ0RlP3WPU 3rULwlCwYBmYdB2PpVEx7kIjjG5VO7jjjpUE0jRyfw5HGQf1p8q WrfKVJ6nOMVB5DSsG5K/TtQEhZHZ0Ube/NElzNGFVfuqOMdh60 36MrcZOSc8imTHD4Xn6jg1otCSOW7YNu2/MfTqPxpWu8SqAzfN0HrT/AC1YfN VVwW8xhtZdvAJGCaqIEzEEfKw3HjDDpSK3lZO3jqMCkQ7h8wO096mZfOg5P3efrSasBXEmVwM/h3qI7Wclh79e9SkqJP7nGM0eQueT8rd6iJmRxHEbKV9hxUUTZkb Ecg5qW5Xb8o24PQjr NRBst/u9fetgElvNqMu3aPX1qrPPvB/i9u9WLpdrbWXb7jsKqpuRTtHbk lVEmQ2OIANnJz2 tRvAsL/qfepBIygn8MZqOTIO7PatEjNoqyHB3bcqPeo3OWyx 9zUzIWGc 9NmjCplvTGaokXSHI1aAlc4ccevNeq6JNt2K2drdfrXlOitjVYfm3KX9OBXqGiuXjUt/CR1rw803TPsuGOrPaPhtvn0styXB5b HHPGfWtiXX/APhGvEOlTPnYbkIcHj5sqBx7k5rm/hjO39jyK0h U5BB5HFXPiav/FNXDFvM zsHOOSAOv8An3r5WpG7PuOZHOfGDTfsPxF1BFb5JH8yM56ggH8e3X0qfwA byFWDPntnvx/n8Kx/iF4/t/Heq2txCV3W0Cwy4JwW9QfT/CtDwBcGNgzJ5m04PXkHpnn2quVpakXR6rDc42jbtGPmBHce35dfenxTqzDbJ93t74xWdHcGaNf4ixztA6f560 CZZRlHR/fkdK5J3QzVa6zuCrtwBjB6/5/wAKRrnzG5LM3TkYx1/rms/7V5TkNuYMAM7xhR6dahuL9YGU7RuPRi f0qY029TZMuNMRI2Qrf7Jz1 v41XnvcOfu7sHOMYB/PNZ8 t T8yp8vVj0wR61RuNZeSQ7WXaevPX dVy2HdG1eaqtvHtlZVV u44OBz9OPwpr6rtgOz5gc8gn fT/wDVXOX2smJF6MOcEkmqp18tAVHfO7tzVxp3FI359bPlHc6gMcBvQfXHPp1qL 1VELN/e4IHcngc1zM/iHzF29NvHIAB/T/JqrNrHz/KTyTxW0aPYInY/wBsM0u0SbmJPB6/kfTFauh LFMZSV2G1SQVx1Hbng56cf8A1j50NWXYTu5x2GP1psmulPlXbtXsDRytaEnpLanHqS3HnMvl4JYK3ylfqPXmsu11u1ufE8y6cksenqgWLLZJx19MfNuxx VcdBr/AMys0zFW6qOw9P8APFPs/FcOmhzGzRq2RgHk/p68 lTytGctxPjf8Srjwh4p8O3tlI8c1jKzM24jIJHOP A9/wC8fSvr3wbq k/t1/BRjZyiLxtosAMDtjzJwOSpzwTggnpnI5xX54/HTxD/AGpHCynBEnHqPTj/AD0ro/2Wf2hdQ BHj3SdWt7hkhWdPPG7ho84YHngYJznPHI5Ar1Y4OXslNbnzOOrQdZ0zovG kXE3ii98P65bx6frEBLRbuBP94deucp35IPtXn3iDQJvD oPb3CgMrZBPGf85Ffob 1X zXpP7UXhTRfHGix2qR6iEa6eOUhEZhw4K px3PIPGa W/jv8JdY GV9/YfiO3kmWNcW2oIvVSPlDEZA ZTz B9a68LimtGfP4vCtO6PDUdgp XaV6DP9KAPPm bp1rU1zQLjQrgNLHuhzlWzw69ievWs9ZSiGTb8x/hGOK9LmuebsTCFTF8m0s2AcZq1BYRtCGkZl4I3DvjtVG3z8o 7uByPT6/mabeXbxSLGnzKOWA7 9UmK6J5XWSU4DeWw UZ6H VO0wNC8ysCq4zyevtx/niq0UzO3zDcFO3HPPvU00/kjau3H60F3ViGeVXkX5sNng55FSWtuWjPzHoQcdT3qO8g3/NnLDkrn/OKWCU5Vj91uRx0xQERZGaIBSee7DAzTrKYsh5PHOM80XsYSTO7lTjjpUMMpdvu8Dpk5LURkSSRqWu8YJ9 1WL0bpdkeF4Oec/qagnb7OAsfPl9h0z/ qn27ZUOuOSOTxn8Kq/ccdxwlaED HHGT3/zins3nv97Hckn tIU24ydxzuwR0qRV2Fd2FbkZ9azlG5Y2PK3gPfgL71OLjeAuV565OMVED5Unyvt3dMHpTkhXzNwzkDn39MUbE9CyHZBuIbLKAEAyT2pFfLMqrjB6kf1pNzMyjDD0BP4VJGykrtbjGSAaoI7CAmRgEEm4cbQM5/LuadJH5sYwOfu8jk01YsOxU7ecE465qSS4WJ VOSc4PHFAcre5AYMfN948EgipXti/H97CsfXrR8vm4Vdit83PYfWnLJ5kvPzLnoBt5/Csy hJa2K28X3tyg8E9s/5/Sh4PmHPAxw3rjp lORpJYcbWX1yfrjn3/Oo2n8tWVgWJ5xkdOO3p0qotLcjmHLC1wNsbKrkZGSOe/c/pQlt8q Y2GjBU8jgfT/PWq8l5tG1WHGNx9D3qzbSPISxdhu9G6YH09qJy7FD2byBxxk45PTNQzuzBRuYcg5zzUyRebIPXoF3YH15pkjgyYZ2z2BP0/z781iVEmhgyqMZMP2LdMd fw/Gkmm80hWk6 g57VGjb38vgRYIHYE1KLJkTcM/NwOvH/16nW5QxA0W35pG3dcjp NSN8w bcFY7hjv9Khj8xJDn7/Ucg5/z71NLK5UeZ8u7kEn6da2jYXQWCEIWU7l9Mnn8P0p7QZDLuUPnAz3H fbmks7fzC38IztOR1/GrItlB5JJXAHsBQMhjt1jHzfe9PX6/lTYowJdq vJ7CrlzbxoMKf4ck8f/rqEW7SRkhm bOSMnNTygNa28hg3O1zjAHU1aU TGehbGGyMYPpUca7Tt3b1UDqOMf5FDxM06nd8zE5H94VnKLFdDtnnNkK2Qev933zTozKhyrc9xx0q1Z2KGH5Ww D NNKrGW 8p6nI4qox0G07DYrj93h2O3PBz1/xpY5VaUMPlyOQcN6f19KjMWR8u36Z4HFL9nC/MVVmPRiQMD0pSjYncvC4jWLdj5eM565pDdecqtu2nGeuMGq0UnmhduPlPA9PXNOSBbi2HzYIzksucE//qH604yDlJoL1Aipllz03DH5VN/aCpJlGUYB4HNUTHhvlfC nY//AKqbLPsDLjpkEjjFTIosG8 0Ss3zYU9KDPno3zdTz1/z0qv/AAlv4uASx6 gp6Myn 9uPXGdvv8A59aqJKZZeHzmZmbtnHWo1t1I 8350sUr/KW9AOR2xUoVQPvMvtzWg27HkN7ZFlTJ2/4VHDP9kLBvmGchsYFF/czNdb87mx0JqZMS23zY3HsBxXVIy5h0V2tztVWVDj06 1WVtvKh3M67cbVHqazI4PKZW 6M8GtW3Rfs/Odzdsd6lSC7M14d2Nx2rn05HtUp0wAFt27b0GcVMWRJtvzep96hnl3SN97DdB60EjY9tu2WUtgY561M9yPIO1jkc802OHzucFz0/wAajx5rldu3n8/60mrgNa4Zzlm Y9Cy05xhF/zinC2SBN8m5lXqAM5qM3hF1kbVVuMCmVEprdyiQqdw/XNSSL5e0bfm9KuIFEfGPm6g9faoxaZfd1J5xRymbl2Iw/mKFVThs9 acJfK bd83QZqZrVlf5BgMPXNVmtm8za3JVe9VqUPSePYc/ezk5qOJ/34yPmJzz3pJbZk5Yqy5HbGKZhUf HDcZPaqjEnmLE8KuNy8Njp78c1XEGHXhW6ZB6VPEfMjZlZSIzzg9ag Yl23BfqKmW4KzJDb7m3Lxu bpVe4VZP4jnP6VYALJ/tMfSo5bXenHykLj2FUtrBKJXLKkZX LtjtQk2Rnb9cCo5l3uYxn5RU0CbU b5GxwM0GJWlQyjI/h6 1EL oyFPPNSzRrGv3uentRHCMr8o3NxjOabVgIyihhhu/TNQtGIQdrbsnPTvVl7byEOW ao0/drhlzn/OacQK0vLHd vahmCRLx3qaZdkTMw2 n1qmzsOD90Hk1RmNnQMSU/i4qvNEwP16e1WHkZWztwOn0qNhkZYfT2rRMCpMhX LHt602VFK4zjnAFSu6sGyOlRyOpO7b9KvoZlvwxaLJr1qq/eZx1r0iyiW0kmT GM/Nj/CvOvBt1Da KbF7l/Lh80bnxnaPp VelXs8MviS48n/AFLSF0I547dv1rxMyi2z67hySTaPR/hqwS0ddxQ5Awp6/wD1q2/E1g2qW7RghI5MIFGcZJwBj6/z71yXw/vPs95H/dJxnpnNdT4xjmk8PXEluu6ZFDJs42t26c/jXy83rY 4jojz3U/hXqHw21R7G 8nc37yJ42DLKnYg/54rb8HOoYbmVTvAOOOOK2fHupDxp8PNL1hWWSWEC2lk5G3AHY 5z9Sa5Lw/qrWjqpA6Z45x lbfErvcOU9J 3CMx7fL UA8tyBjkn8abd3pg2sTIrZBwVx QrlYtdbY0e5pPMHPA6H1qV9aWOVv3m5upLDkHvzXLUp3ehRvT6q0qNubaVwFAbG4eh9agl1lVUu0nzLk/Mf8a5y61v5sL97HXnnGB9PTpWfceImD53SdenrWlOnoW2dPda3g7lkbrnaf89c/wCetU7rXNo YnHfIyR Fcvd6 u5mZj3J55NZ9x4pynyjGByPWq r3ZDqJbnTHXWZeX6Hd7n/PtVVtYJRvurtJxznNcrc JGdDuO0MOSOuelUJNZ2bfm43cY711Rw hjLEpHUjVQXZQ27vz2qM6427G/PfHauV/teRifbqamWSWcKdrHd0z3rb2KRnLFXRvRawyDBbbxjA6Gkk19UkXLcHpnjIrGOmXsh 6OehJ9vrUi DLu6TLSCPv1xU zjezOeWMa2L0/ilUz8wY49f8AP RWRrHjmNk ZugyRu5/Sr1r8LbrVY5/Jl8xoY8uQvT9f5c1jeIvg 9tahn1JVeT7q WWP8AOurD0ad9Tz8ZmVaMLwOO8S I/wC1b9fm3IrZ5rTbVYb wjSNcLGgU5P3j3psPwmmZwf7Qt1XopkBXP8AOtiw D2sQW8iwvY3BYDYI7hDvzz0Jz le17lrI PlUrTk5vdn3F/wRm/bF0661a7 EPjq43W qKU0aeTJLAnLQ57FeWByOMjoK kv2ufh0L7VdN8I6rbwzzTDy7WZmX/AEyMAbRnntjP0r8fx4F8SeF9es7 1t7yzvbKVZreeNcmGRCGVhx2OOvFfrV8KfjN/wAPCP2JbDUr61uI/iZ8P7lbedIHMLXG7jzFZsZLYyMcgrjJOQPHxlOMJc8Nn0PSwuIcly1Nz5i JP7Ndz4CuzpGrW8s2kyqTBOu4vanGMHIHHsf730r54 J/wAL7/4a6v5cymS3xkSAdRn/ADyMjpX2V8Yfi/400lVt9a0RvtEKbY/tKlDJgHJPVGY5x8p45xjGK4WfVNE Mvh Szurf7DeKuGgcFZYTzgqc5aPJ5BHapp4xR3MqmH5m2j5MhLTO7OuxV4yBjP6fSnKikjoo6DPeuz J/wuuPhjqflzJI0Mn pm2jbIO2D6 2a5GcuqK21Y1bpn L8favUpSUo3R51Sm4uzI0/ezbdwwpB4Pp9abNwhkG5ucAHio47cC6XP3iOfQdef0qS6kV1wrcZ5x3qiYoW2DDS2kZvvHBAHOAeKQXgRF8sBhjJ75HbNSSP/AKCFBPXaFHTtVWM Xwd3XPPfFAbCmZrr5f4j/niprdPJkK7fmOc9sUmPKi3A9 3 eKkgiZXbaRnGRnrz6U47gB/dADqOpxjv9amtljlK/wAPcZ79ahSDbtx8vcgjmnWsojlXcu1W6kd/Sq03AsM3kXO1TuU8k88USlZd/wAxXzB8uOcVBcR7D5jdhlQOuf8AD/69TQBY/vZ256 tLqVzDLdDGvzfeHQljj8vehYZHnXcVZdp4B/Op4ZYy 0bfm44HQVL5W2QMxDKuff8KmQasrTkoRt/4CKswSqqqfu9 nbNFwyyXDbVHzDjnOP1qFl2w4xuOckZrONw1NDf5W3b 8UAAkd6h3q7Mw3YzwAORzxVeHL2/wAu5ewH RT2bFvx/Cckk98UFAPkHB3Akk8VLsVlxu6jGCKjjTdKQD9R2 vIxmnKrK42gt/s0AOibzJY2xt2nGSMk9Py6VYuJRJKuW247dv89qky0Dbhht3JIOMH2qlP/pJ 8vTJGfu lS2HLcfJtuG Vtu45wv NSRTKBsJ2c9R WaaBskLbWZcYGR79c 3 fSmzNtZDjk9x1z6UcwWsWlh822aTb/qxyR3468fj VVpDtbduHPzEntTo7lxbsF X Lp7VBGr8Ns TJJf0xx/UVQcxYUMyfMue cVNYbyu3HGRlevr61AjbgFbhSTj2b/OKv2Eawp09c545qeU0CaLd8v3sEYJHTPah7PEZ4LM3Q47fzxTr2RVkZ1 62NxHV/8AP9ak8yO4jyONvQA/l X NOWxMgtoFW325bceCp98dP0pEn2rxubHPv8ASoooGfc3BUcMMfdJ/wA wpxfyZVLdWXgAZxULcL6ErFn2ttCbDj0yDU8X3SFVW4wpI6VXgn3RruTazdcjpREw3rzubBX6CtNOpJcjKxDd23euM9OP0pqxrPP5iqvyjHT8z/npVS8nxLJuChc7sD6f5P1NTwzLFHtX LG0Hj8qCokiS/9NBuzjHp61MYPNRmI 7zye1VeJU VdzKDlcdDiiKVzu6 vXpk0c1kaX0LALIuGz94 /t/So52by92G6EnsM lCvudiyll6HJ4/wA8dPanDcsyxtuG08HHJrGUrmWzK0k6j7oxgZxnGanN9IyY X5ly3zc9KZLb4m ZtqseWBqeO0V17bl6YI60bFld7li6sWA3YAz3qeKNt25uvsfamNb/ZwTt3EnlhnPaq63MlvKSq4YjoRmq0e47ssyMqHAzheSR1/z0pVkAz/gM1XtnDtlm Y8kNzj/P8AWrSW483OVwffrSemwiwlwpDBfl9efu1YVmI VTgcU2GGMR/wjjoM81Xe WJtvJ/OoMzyW6jMc653Ptx7A tSRRx Xn9O3SidFJ3bvcU2MtFHuPQHr1ya9AzjHqLKPNXvwckdyaWG78plG47e e1OE298E7s9h271HJArD7y9ePaqSNCR7mAk7f3jMc5PQVGLxVLKflyMDBpGtGg2q3p8pFOeONi2HLehA4okTIiiuZEX7zck9OKY8jNz0PY lSCz3H73ToOlMZgrjG7HTGKzbZjK45JWlbY7MFpz20Ty7mbb79KRLcDrtxk/hTSDtXc2Fzj5vWtIgLNJhNxbC9BnpS2VyshXdk/hgU4oskW0/N0/Gp7WySS3 /s29PeqKjG4 bURu4Xhefm5qIzM6MdvJHHHeo7o/ZndVLfMeveoXeUjcFPyjj3oKGzliD1b156VHJCshCfdDdz0/wA81MkUkobKn1OewqER7mLMpPOCT2qXK2guVC2a/Y4yudzdRxSBmlf7uFXnIPU0XA b5c9MDmgPsw2Pu9z3okSmSvJ5O3a27 Hr09qZErF1 Y7e5HY1IgUDzGGQRRdzLEm1WXd1256f/WqiymIYzOxA6jA7dzRMMIzD1p5jZ1VlI54bApJ49nykfd4OaEzMrsWYZ4yvb0p8UbMpJx3GDimtHsVuh78jrTwGMahR8rfyoJ2Yxocc7uvXJzULZ3fe/HPWrUsZG1V/i6n2zUDIYz22r3z3qtQkQzSM8ePlYGq8yrFF39z6GrE3Tdu2 wqMQiSMsVX86ozkV4DvU55HbNRtKZBjpjjnvUkgAHXb64quke8nHzCrjsSQPL82M 2KfaadJqbiOFXZm4UDv FWtG0z 0L9I/u5OT FfQ37K/hzS4PGtmZreOZo8lQ4DBmB6Eeh4Pv/ADzrVuSNzajR9pKx88f8I3NZXSwzKyS8HYwIb24966zwrdNFeiKYs0nq3XP Ffp/ 0H/AMEwvBvi/wDZsXxVqmpNY NtSiafTmtk/uddyrkt0PAwMZOQSBXwtc/An/hNfhrBrmnJJb6xZO8d3ESArOm7qOwIXjt0zknNePWxkZxPosDg3RmmmZXhSY2d7H93LMMeg54r06023NmvmDI/iyoOD3HNeV H4nlVlkG24t2MU0bHDKR6/rXpWjz ZpisGGSpz Xf/wDWRzXz1RXlc 6p6xTPM9d1S60fULzT7FtumtOymHYWy3Q9PTirA0do0VtpU4zg108uhwC WWOOJpPMJKkbVyQRu6 nOfbNUr9XB2sd 3qcevWqjO6KM21iaFMNmo7ucRZ528dfTFW9WvIdPtflaP8AeDg5xu9x/n lcpqWsqX2K27b/dPH1/GtIRJ5i5cXmxpFb Idu1Z95fCFThm3N1z2rJvtfaKT5mVl/i6Vl3WsfaMrH 8ZjtAHPNdkaOhw1sdCOnU1rrV1kfazrkf571n3OqjOFYtk4BqTTPCV1dETXRaFSeE/5af/AFq6DT/DkNqW2A7c4APJyfU1pyxicftpT1MGw0u61J1VR5ascAsMVpxeDhbu0cjeYy5JKj/69dTp iNdW4hhi8xhyqAcn6HvXrnwV/Yk8Y/FKybUI7WPTdJg2tcXt632e3RTgkl2wOn0P1rOVZLYTkoq8jwyy8ORo6sse5Rzn0PtXR HvhtqniK5ENnp9xNI3QLGTn8OtfWngv8AZ F/gNl2x6p8RtWiQKWsy1np5J6gyPktxx8iEHPBFel6Xrms6RbNHpg0HwHYn5lj0u0RpSc8hpZA0mTk5PHH1rGVVnJVxkY/CfO3w /4JzePPEtmt3eWC6PYdWn1CVYAo9SScY5Hcdfy9C8N/sK A9GfPiL4iaTIy/8u2kpJeO2OcfJwMd ece9ddqA0W5ujNqd1qWuXTf8tLmZ5VyPdiSOPQ06bxdb21tIbO1WFEHRn4PPpx0qY3ZwyxjbuEHwE EeiWnl2Ok KNQk7kxrbrJ15wVJ68d8471x/jb9mfwRr99JcWuk3WnQhflUy72JI 8Tkeg9ceo6Vl658W7pLtmjmhDK z5MMOeozkg1zj/GXUvKkVgh2tyTxuHOBjHvWkVLoZyrXH3X7JHhG8 b7ReWp42kwMVU4HfdkkZ/WsnVv2HdFuF/0bXIo8AgLJFJ82cdvmAH19cVoN8X9UTPzL8oHRAAvT6VNZ/Ge tp18yOGRn5c XtBz1xye9aRlOJz6HGz/sLarF/yCdaspvlwQkoUMvPY49B15HpVzQvhn8bfgZM91oF3deRNKHdIljkScqPlzgEnrwDjrXfab8df3 2azhYSHqJivB/z1Fd94S J2mJbxyedeWDSLksrFhk/Q9OT26D6VfO3pIhKx5Z4c/4KG KdAQWfxB8K2fiCxYkNtRY2YdMBGyo7kc9yO/HZeH9e Df7RLR/wBi6s3hXXWQSx2V2HA3ei7sEYHHynHscc9brNvpPiy6b7ZHpepCQcsyjeRwBnaR0GOueg7V5b8Rf2RvDOty dp6tpM7ZkwMsuQMjntj6ccda5uRGsZO51Xxe/Z41KLQY7XU7SHVtNkXBubeLzFTgYIcdM9TkD dfHfxb EF18OdY8uP/SLGbm3k353DnHcn8 uK hfBut/Fr9nJc6RqA8RaIFy9nM4mR1A 6D17Adx9Op6PUfiR4F/aE0f z57GXwr4wkJWWwuc/Z532kfuZD8qnIPBPP1HHVhakqbt0JrRUj4hB2XGFbY6g/hTLgeVGBuVtvTb3rufjF8MJvh5qG5R5lvJIVVh2POB19x6de9cP9nY3S7mI3DgelerGSkedJWFjumnbazdPwpcrtPZsE5Pr7VGLSRzhVLNwOeOacqeWWGV7/4VZg7sclxg/wB4DJPBOTVu3uldv4mb3FUI2dBlvmHoKmsImnRpOBHjk560BqXfMbDM 1i3RemKqrK0bkNtboykDGOaQOxh/hIzgEelPjTz5hjhugH4Z lVzD1uN 0b5mWRQ 3BGanlVktUZGVo2XqMttqO3gBuVDfNk5yT0q4U2DC4kZOD/nvUt6jWpQ8/bONrfd6EcGr6LJHafzzWbCFi1Rc/6tW3Ade/etK7n 0gfL5Z4B55PWlLYvRDtPhVju4ZVx1APWpLyU f5aqoBGMjvUMsz20Pl427uf8A9VOs8bd27Py8Ejp/9elEXMNnfYPl3blPODyR/nFOWPO7fge3Wm3CqLsc9wOOffn86dO7IRuzhfnT2qXuER4YKWXad3Q5Przx/ntSSb2lA3EqBkcdKjhfYx81cq3IqSSLCsF bnI4zWi0KLcjNcxKu0bgOwzwOc0yBVmz907f4gKjklYBcnJUDp/D2oR1mw27vyc8j0rOVg5ixJGwf 9tXPB7dM lQbXdirM3zDp6 9S71KttbdtHT8QaZHL5kwZtrbTjHpU8oA8W6X5m2r09TSsuwbNzKq9uf506ReWYblI6YOcimqd0obYqnOOBRzEcrLMTbWVVA U5Hbt/kUsM7yMyKMbRkkgmhbVltY2zI/mc8Ljb/nmkglVHYZ5zkFj1o1NegtyeVDDG7gZ49f61Na5ES42hsZqvJ/pBzu2jALbSeT0wf89acsHlPwDtA/A/5/pRzElyOb7O7Mu76HuKbdAXMibiVVgBleaqg4lHzM34Z/8A1VPv2Mq427eRgdc9DVbAS2w Urv WPHHAFS2x2blK7l7n/P51We4Im3KrfMcnA X8angl3XEcfy/NyeOuKzkA93G9fvMGBP096CoKq2d2DwGPAqQgNKylfl9c1BOW3R7m 6e3GfT VEaj6lRHwl0ufMBVdo fB4b2qz5q Wu5jHnselV4bjfL8oO3oR78ZxTyGl3fM3y8de3rVdCiaDgk/w9ypz lNu503bWHbAYd uP1olnZIsfe2ggn/64qZF 0vuO7bjv0OcVz9QI40aZNxxtXj5e4z9f0qwbbyV/2s59eKjjXyPuxsOcjHFOe x98fdPbv8AjW0Y3RMSOScBmAUFs556Yz7ZqJY1khZWCt14/pT507tu6lfu8AZpIZJEO3 EnI9qEiivND5cmF4TBP8A9erFrNmAbtu4dSOOn0ouRuGMjqCWB5b8PWmIFRWwnzAckduOtHIBciPyLn2LYPapliZxlc7aoofJbcOVyR1/CpLe4ZkP7xmwSM5rMXKjzXUrXy7Rdv32OQMfd tU5HZ41UrjHB46fSrk7NKu3HQ8ZPWmyGRyzSEN2z/EMV2tmXNbYoiNoyrcjBzuPU1ajt/tYXfIdqntzimrtRv3imlG N8x8qvBFPmDmFnZejNgL0z1qOODdCCDtx0BHWm3LkgFz1wR/wDWqTODuViM9/SjmFHckcq8Y Xc44Bxn8qr3MWxPlAz79zVg6g9keAyu3QgVXkfEXzdc46npS3DcWBijK33V/uipZLfePcDI lIYvLjHX5h8ue9SrdIYN2/5hjIxViKuxU XbznPHpxTZZ2Ee7n8O9WPJUM0u44PHTt/nNQz3bQwbVXduOMnuPSgCrO7TKo2/dOc5q0i VBtLdupHU1GGaVRjJxz7UKxmdN7ZB9O9ADp5PK53N78dqfaIt5D8p b7xpvlFZP4flOPrSA XkqysrHpUtak9QeFVk XHyng5pps MhS2Oo64oR/Ml ZWVcjirexY1b0YdM9armsPlRUlXygNwVcHsaplVa5yysy5Awx61cufLlk X7vTr0povlisPLbOQThhxWi1IJZbe3lgbyyqMpHGfzqi6yqVZl4YjoOtIjfP8vY5x61MZ5DFt/hzwf7wqtAIXh2YZfu 1Rkq2VDOOc49asOVbj7o6dOhqrPLGoZP7renWjqTIdCBNIF3YyM/MahuRh/vdO f0qWycOjBevTGTmmgpMZByrqvfv2o2JKj4f/gIyQaa485dudijv6VLONg29eMHHNVorjY2W 7niqJkNe2UH7x bnPrVUptYjcw lXZlL87fbj KqckeDxn1q0yS/4YvY7O9ZmZlfHyjbnJ terfCnxs/hfxFazK37xG3qwONp5zz6EZH414ol15V2jFVxnt6V23h66DRLJH97oD3rDERujow9RqVkftPod7dfHD9jTw34w0cpHN4eKQ3lvt3/6PIVBz05DDPsPUEV80ePfhDYfCv46a/ounXkF5HqUMV9qMEQPl6fcsobYD0wQcjB49iefQv8AghJ8abfxVH4i G tFXsdct3EcbdM7ducdBjA568g84Jq38Iv2I9ck PvjXwzdTOZNN1ORJJ1O S53ZZCMnHTqTwMHOO3ydWThNwPsMK eCmfFvx58EDw34jF5BFHCsi4lK8buSRx/nrWHpWrILIwjEagZ3E8EV iXxs/YK8PeP8ATNS0vw34o0nWPEFgjGex8zdIpRSpCuCBuU8HJOCOwzX5s/GXwnrPwb8TXGlalDcWkyZ 8m3cuWwQffrXLrN2R9FRk1FX2LV1rsNpyJMtgnPf0/qK53V/FsMCna25mHHoPeuJ1nxr5ZO64aRj13Nlv1rkdc IavuUNvbtz0NehhstqTdzjxma0KK1ep2Gr KBL8ysGwcgZrm9V8ZrE4G4bs5wvpXF33ii4vQ6hmCt6dq7b4V/BC68Y2sms6xI m6BanM9wyklzkDag6kk8f417EcHTox5qjPnZZzWxEuSkiHw/pOoePr90s1lEMY3SysMRxD3PTPt1rutB8HWuhj9yrTSD71y/VvZR/CPfv7d9i2nt5oI7OwtPsOlwqPLhzgv/tP6n27Z9cmtTTdDaeMKis28/KACSemOK4amIT0ij0sLhbLmqasz4NLYso2tI2CTkf57V6b8Cv2VfFXxu1RrfRNJnkhjG WZ/lhgH95mPAAxnJ9DXrX7Pf7IGkweGY/HHxGvpPD/AIR3KLWCOMyXusS44it0HLE8c8KASSQFr2HX9bvPiN4bXR7exh8F/Dy1O6PRYG/eXeOBJeTDmVz12jCrkY6ccXK2ViMRGnp1OP8Ah18L/AvwbuPI0eztfiJ4mVyJb2RmXRLBlyfvLj7RgHP7vA4xuJPHS J7aTxhcxT LtaOtzWrbobGJFS2tsdPKhXCp2OSCTg5PJJybvxmum232HQ4Gs7OL5ftH3GkwcgoOwHTn0rM0rVl0VJJmfAKkOXG4kcZPP0NXTot6s8OvipS3Z0t7q8ttC32GCOzjQHgfM2APU xrnrmSS9lkkuS80rHbuY569Bjp lZuqfE3yX8uzHmMwOC4Ax2z/P6Vh6pPqlzD9okinW3YArKgYL2wc457Vt7FM43Ns6K6uY7dWBZIhnkk4A6epqlf MbOwhlV5t7KDkZzu6/4H8cVycqvNKrM27POf8APp0qrtLpGcdjk8ZH ePyqvZpEqTRwnxI Ktj4euJdg WQ5wMnt2wPp/P2rix 0rpca4W1umbkZ2bf8/lXu134U03xh4ekjnsrdpIZVeSRi2ZEBAIxnGenPUYrynx38LtD0R9QXR49NvJJbj/AFU52lFAbcibzxyM7hjjv0NXGMSuZsx7X9pbR3ZjJHPHIwGOvGPw/T3q4fj94duZ4d1xHEgXDBvlYHOBnP0/KsXVfBHhOxj82dkF99lLm1gk3RK8Zw4WTcck9hx0OCa5vVfgzoOv2ky6TcXMmoC3huUWRxtkMjH5VHJ4APXqeeACDt7OL3FKo0j1aw Iek6s9vJb6lbTMxwYgdzE98gfQn8a7HSLyF2kijkj6AgISM8n/wCt9OPWvmrxX z8PBGn3V1aa6sxtWwrQKVV FPDBj/eIx047dKp2Wo NvBVxYyWt02pLqUH2m3VcS74 m7aPmXv1xSlh017pHt31PrjSdXkt0mZeVVh1wMdec/nXUeHPiW1vEIxdTK2CDC53KP59ffrzXyJ4S/apm0jdaaxZtGzMd7qD8rfqf8AP5d/4b LGnamyz21xDJDKcHJAK54/P8AliuWWHkjojiIpWPqTTvEdrfvEGD2srYxJGSVPr/Pp7Vh/ET4U6T48gb 0NPhuk6rdW67ZolPTOMn0754HSvMvDHjZrctJG52suQTypGM5I49O1ej F/iRbDy/tDeX5g4dG45Gc455o9nY09opHinjz4Ea54TilurW7n1zSFBUws2 RRwMEZzkcdM9q8S8Ti3h1X9wzMvTaylWQ9CPmGa 5NY1Cz1uJpI2W1ZukyHAfOcg54I5Axx fNea/Ff4Dab42LO8a6feNjbcp80NwcDr6MBken0zmuihUs7MwlHm2PlVysg 7jnkVDsKyuyt9M/nXSeN/hlqvgrWBa3cAYt9yVfmjfPoe9XvF/wE8WeA/DUOpapps1tZ3OSHJyMe3PIH6Hj0z38yOaVNnI2sW5tx5yOvrTpZpLZVRVG1mwcdKnj2wZXBGOTlf8APSmMykLt2uuTj696ZDVhtuvlybm VOchFpICyXatn7wxkn6UrwtPl1bavIOD9KbEmBjPfHB5NOO5DZJuZXZR8u33 lWImaKLcSenQjHPr9KbbR7bza38R7ng1NdEPMdu3y m0evr9aiRRXDG5kPyrtyM4FTRDy/vE56AHoM1DEHWXO3PPpirUbeY3Rhh jAZqh8rAr9sQ5ZeSCc9u3 FMFm1uucM20dOgx1qwtq38JDA88NznPenH93y2Su08AnnHHT3xUxHysrW7iH5cN83GccDt/hTp3Vj8vzLzwDxmo5NqMwKgc5wcjHPpTrUHafm Zhn8v8A9dUVGOhLa2/7ws25VzwMZpXfMh Zl3D8T71IJ2dVyOc8ZPA//XTLiJSrKVPsSOh9Ki7CWg6OQXkkjMzKeRlTgn/P NLFasRn5sSfhu96fZWwgjZmVievJ5/z1qRR5pXaq7ieRj73HQ/56GkZirAUT5vl4ztPXn/9frTljaSIruKnGeOT NO/1cjK33f4STUkW2BNw VsADA4IPb60bmkSF48gddvt/kf5FEY81tysMSDdnAqaXan3sZxwP7vaoIpGt12jOPfGD60DluSRjJ2Mz7T1BPyg8ds0hCpu2NuDfw561Gp3EM3mfNkjBz/AJ tIXMvBwGXkDGMYpx3FzdCxCkm1cYbjB6mpYYF2KpLHcAQD2681Hb7ncbS3Hc9MVq2mlLLZebu3HJBGew lTJ2LjsZzxqX b7mcZ681YlhUt15xx9abLGqqVG5d393nHrg/wBab5oRu23nGOg9aylJhyoFiVG/iVvukkcZ/pTovkLNu bGOO9PFruJG1Q388E9KYkW2Q5y2SOB60dBvUmhmE0Tbm5A6EAc9eOKCfORt33T15prRq4x95R7daeHYL6gDv2AqoxAitSsR UYXPBJ/wA/rVyHdksGXcCD061V2q3dtzHjPQ96cI8SGT5lUYAXdlR7/j09uaOboBaZt7sp 91Ix0/zmrVq2Y22jaVwc gNZk77ZvlkXpz1x lWrN9yEK23txnnGaOW4E8rqm5d23ec8j5RUUcXmFY/lJUdc5x04ok7MWO7qTn3qQSbBz/C2FI7VWyFtqOceTHt 968Z96gZVR9xX5W5wo5H f6VYlmxu X73fH86pynZEZDz0yaIjLElvuCqAq49fpVeOMRXG0LuPfNRy3ICj1wSWz8oxzTmLvL8oWNj1BJ5OP8Kp7B0uWNyklMehOe1O UdWWktomRBu difmGCPap/LJ/ib5eOlc9rAeTOrA7dxB/nRHwT820AflSxzb2AC7tvIz0HvTJkWNt2WVjgkZ4Ndhzbi3RWRlOd7Z5HrUtttfOBj/ABqG6PmptC7RjsKjsp1t3 aPzGJwOMYoFzFi4Cxopz25qOWYO/zLx6KafJcecPlFVixY7W3ZXoDxmgontolA2npnofSi8hWFPkbJJOBjGKHkw33 nb8qaz/aE3MCnYAHoaqJWwttNJKNsjGRk4HOcCmrDCWyeN3I7YpbeXYjbckdOajlnxcKoYbV68U7ozvZlgTNLCduG/LmoXsns3G77ueec1IGWFvNjUfMMgZzmi6u/tk3yewx3q4m1rjYm8rPy/KR1qOWZjJ 7j2r7dKkQMPlZT/jTiWG35VO0fdAqjMaisq7mGVzwRUdzH5aRqvbqAMYqa7uirbWYrz VRTy7/m/izwx71nKWpEtxrJkBvmOeME0sl0xULtb5RwSOT NNW5Ztq5ztPBPT6VJLNsG3HyMOmOnNBUdiuYJHTccfN0yaY8CsmxmO7OeDnB lTy3G1FZuFPU1Gt0u77vzZyAByauOxEkytCfLlbc2SvPPSrd3cQzlfLzGuBg56H0/wDr1DKrOzAJtDcZPVqckZGNyqd3IHpTFHYq4ZXf IryOaqT2zPLuO7C84NXZ4zG7MPk29eOlOjut427cr0OevNHNqJoq2j UNyxn0Ip0kO5w27nqc9iamMvkkfN09OajuGYxtz15wO//wCugOUrhWMpA6dPrQ1uqL0zg4xQJ2cN8pwOckUCbyh83zbu9BO5VkXa2V4PaoZjlvl43cE1adTI 7op4pJxiHIbp3AOa0iZmVqERQrtwD ea6Dw1qO GOPj6eh/yaxtRK/ZyV 8T0x0p/hW6aKf5mHynPvRUV0VHRn1p/wTz M9x8If2ivD ox3TQxwXaGVWOFZMkHOBuI5yQOw tftP 3K9r8Ivh/4g8eaVI9neeLtHtrK2nVvmSaVkUshHO4Q7hkehNfz1 EdZXTtXsbqPduhkD5U4OR79eSBz2r9772SP9tP/gi/b6lEv2vWPDVjtVlILxy2/U9sZXdxwOBXzGY0be j6XK6rS5WfG37J3jmPTPiha26SRlo3G4EnAj2sCOnpn/9eK7T9pP9kaP9tPRvGHhG3WOP4g CczWksnytcxsuYWP94FSUJ9R3PFfMfwW13 wPGdnq 2bzLGcOMHJGOoPr1/LuK901L9ri48I/tj6X8SdAt7hbVIILO/tW4 2QD/WBhkhe5BOTkKeO3kU5OM1I 1qVqdTL/Z/ai/wZ P3xP8Oax4A8baloOtW8ljqel3D29zAx aN1OD/KuaKtI/8Ae9K/Y7/g4C/YAs/iZ8P9F/aS Hds11pGq2yHXYoRkxqwBWdlzwR0Y4z69M1 fH7HH7Hl9 0H4w/497iPSdJH2jVL7aPKt4gCSqt0DkAnJ4UZY4C5r7KjmFL2Cmfm9TB1J1uVkP7LP7LcXi 2uPFniiRdO8L6OPMnmmTiU9kjHJZz0xjGcjqDjtPiP4l/4S7Uwtrpr6b4b0tvI0 z6qhwPnkIOGkYHPcDOBzkntvHlxffEi5hstF054fCuj5i0yzhIMYTOPOOPvM4AIJ5CkAY5Fc5beFNQZJrNbaZVuRsdcHA5/LPY14WIxUqsuZn1mDwdOhDlj95Q8O EZtaEawr5iTcgj5u3T X519H/CD4GaN8KtHtPEvi6GTUbi6O3R9DjwJdVfHBY8hIhkEse3UEkAv Anw50/4SeFJPFGtWhuPPCWumab919QnwWODk8AAFmIwByewO9rXiN7KS41rWpFvNf1BdigKQkMeSBDCucLGpx3/vE5Y85Ru2Z4rEci5UaGq6xd6vqv8AwkXiie1mvoV8qzgt49sNihPEFvF2A7seW5Zj0qlrGv3GvrGtyxit4uUtuqoepJ9WOO/HH585a6099ci7vJVjm2AALyqDjheP502 1RrpcBl2ZwfmOSOf611U42Pn6lRyepa1XXQOLfDtjAYj/J/CsmadzJ 83SNyRknil8lZcD5cABWwflq1pmiXGtXKw29u0zE8Y4289zjGP8 tbcxi07mn8Obmzj1/ydQiDWdwCm9wGWM4yDhvlznjPGM557dhrV9otsJLOSW5v41smTybRlkXJyVUsPlUqxySOQD36Vl2fw1tdL06W91K6DfZ4jKYIxyQOu5gSeOQSBwfUcVVuPi9D4ZaaPRrOGOKWMxeZJyXBHJwD6Y4PpUy8hpWNGx/Ztk1T4YQeIIbxVnEzpdWrqEFsoBIPryATzjjA uBf/D7S/DcirfakoYosiqMZkU8ZHOfQ5PXpxXqv7JWn IPH1xr0l3bvfeE7y3ey1Eyn5EkOdpQDqwyAenU8g8VB8dv2N/FXhXwIuuQ31jremaZBhlt9yzRQk5BOeCQAOR2HapjLWzHy6XPL7Gx0GbRrq62tcfY4xJKoyWU5xxkcjoM8/e7cVwHjPw54X1KeOFdN 0QTSASGYD5fmODwepTHHrS/wBupAk8S3BVTlHRuAexBz9P5elZ11qdtN8jOF2qORzj3H5VpykJnkHxBn8LeFdSvLGbTdQjltWMbhG3AEYHG5vUH dc74qsPCMWl6dqUdzqln/aayy2zrzt8t3XaeuDwvfHI9eO08eeAo/ENy7Kq5k6tng/5x7VgxfBGK8e1trq4l ywsVRT92FXYbtoz PbOPy1jJLciTb0KXh 2tdc0DUo4/Fdm 62LLb30QcvJhBgFiCMM/DAdV70zSdN1zwNqFvqC2Vtq1rBYyWESoSuYgX3ORwcfKx nvXtf7YH/BN x CuieGda8K6nLrXhzxFaLNHdyphklxuK8cDIIxyMYGecmvBY/hlrOi3SmG6uPKySUVmw67SCCM4wRkYz39K15otGfKaiWem KbzxRJNp8S314YHjgZAphIQhgAxGOQmSTyWrx5YprW68y3kkt5E6MjYI7cEV7h4q8Q3N/4ovjcaOt5pM0zeV5kZWbaWDHkZ 9tX249azb/AOCFj4i0qzutNuFsbi 3pBbysAJWV1TjJBHJP0C5pxlFbkyizmPB3x61Xw6fLvt11B91mUhcDjJxjmvTvDnxrj16D/R5wcAE7AV478fp NeKeIvBF94YkEd9BJEJF3qxU7WHY5xWPbWNxbXEc1mzCbcNgQZyc8cVtKnTmtAjJrQ xNA8bXVrZxSKyssgXMbZYN39M5967LQPH0V1a WP3kcnLW03KggdQPxOPrXyt4H PV0LmLTtYxbyRgr5kmVGQOM/l7depr0SPV1ubNZobjanXcuV8sDvXn1KTWh3U5JrQ9lu9F0/xlozKM6hpsn3o5CFmtCc5xjBx79O9dZ4O N8 leCLPwX40t7XWPBbKyWmr UBNZ/NgLK3J/ixng9DzXhfw6 IdxNrCi3YR3nLA/wyeuf16V9DeGbCz1vTrjZBDJcSAC70 X/AFdwnTI4 915GetZczjozY8V/aa/YouvDNk2teFgNQ0OcFt0ZLFRjI6cEe/TvxXzNcWc1nIyOskckJKsrjGD0PBr9C/AfxEb4HTRwzSNqngS9lMc8N0d0mlMeCh5Pyc hwMngdcH9qT9gux IWiN4s8DN9ojnj894ouoBPBUZweueg9c4rajiVzcsjnrU7q6PhNrjYm3H3hgsBirGlvuVti7gucnHerGveG7rw3qc9jfRtBdW0mx0PZh2qtBL9kib7u7HOK9A4ZXHXEbXD7sL1yeeopLe4 xArztZsjNV21JVZtrN8o5xxuGKsKPtEEZ2ldo5PqPSgIliHzLiUbSchsLjk55/lUy3zbl3ZbnljjNRxXELTbV3LHGM/UnrUVta/vmLDhu5oNOY0RcsTwV3MOp6E0ya6DH5lbHIPAwT6/yFMZQOAAFHHB 7mo2fOeMtzjPOaWpRG7bZmLfdYDA9PTFSRoY3XC/KOG9un fwpuNhXI7EgEdf61atIRKiyM4 Y/MGXp0/pn9KT7hzMbd3JcH5cbR82B296bHOJh356YJ71Y1CCOIMI2aRWOQCeMfX61TtovLfdjjHp04o5SZX6l2K5Ah8vDNIvygn73 Hp VSWDxiUMyhlPJyP0/z7VWwqSfeYc 2f8APSpvLUHaJFXtznr6VLQRLchjO5vut14J69v89KpwSkzESZVcH/H/AOvSxMw UZZT0OMD86c0JiZi33egyPxqdUHoSXMG35lBI9cdf/r1BFcLFIuFIZhz71Yu5V z7fLC9mYHn8qrHcG553Y Y/5/zinqDRaX5YmK7hjg5OeKhQ91GAenHJp8B8ts43b vzYqNcStuVWVdvb/APXRqNRLNsfLbb9/rjDcY lWrV5DCyodq8t8p5FV7eMySfe2hTjb6/5 taWfspwBtOOuBzUS1NSp9ny5 c gGOnFQpG0yL8pVWOT7/5/pUxibe 7azZyMjr FSxyFU3bgxYevy1WhPMOgKxmOP5h1GAMY70JtW4 VclyDj7vp3/xqFpCx3DC8dcdaabkqdrfN1CAAcChookC7LhWU4DHaARThcM5 Y7jjb93/GiNf3RbPVskevrTi38WG3LnOV/rUgIWFzHtk3DBzkDp/n0qOaJkuBhcIq56c5/z/OpBFsKk7V5z244p80ivABjcg6jPI/zj9KI6kyGqPMGX/vfL2/z/APXqzAgKsvy9fl5GVqBZGG4dF9ufy7U6KZnR1WPbtw34elaFFh5yhHrnjtmn28/mNtA4Ueuc9vT/ADiqlxNvPzKzA/KvPX0/z7VNawtFzuXLcDHcdaxlLUl6uxbLMvLdP7uetVpSFg2ruLBshj78 lPk eNgdrbj3HP FUGhaLhsgD5cg tacysUNLfvVyOcY3Dv/nmpoxumVWLYb9adbDem4euMdQOtSSQYkByfQjv/AJ/xpXZpHYnywb 82c9f096etw3rjn 9VcRbGCqcrwMk5HPT86uRwSbOir7c8VGhnKyPJZvMjVWXhs9cdRUc3747WTa2AMpj5amds7R5n8WOM8elMhmbGM98HNdnKc wsFr5ceOo5A9qqvE0EmPu4GQCe1TQztDKQX/d9vaia4U53LnoQw71PLYrlLumGGWGQzNtk25Xjqewqg/mNhm3enzHkCmvOsQ4Xbx2NOT96x5ZV9q0srDSsA2v82fm vakkiYfLu9sHrUp2I/8Tc5FVbuRhKrrzjjA70CkOljaNPl6djTfLbzFY7se3erCygxNt/h4z60PteJW3bTgZx1P FBnIid/NZV 764PQ0kIEc5bq3YgdKcbdpYjlW69QetNlQyAhfu hGR71USi3JfqUWPCt796iZ1Tv 7/ANodDUMVmpdvmKnGeBg1HdlUbC/MrL3HJFEglILuZnPyhmHbPemqrNF3Vs4Oalgtwdsm4bFIyc9anuHjY4VlI6fU lG5PQpwLke/r14qSW7Vd38Sk4BA60kFurT8hl3c8mn6hJHaOI428yMd cH14/r7UcotiO5uIpUOF Vc4AOabBArtu3fKvIXNNy0oYfMM8gHtTrTLwsQxO3hhmp5h7kkl8wdF2s/bJ7j6VHLN5iqV79dvpUco3yZXd65qWFE8wdWXHtxVbkjOkZ XarcHnml/dxgsBuZsgndUroWDKoz IJpot7iCEtuXy2xkEcnpREvlRn3bM 1irKM/wAIpJWzF8ufccjFWpo/Mxxn3AxVc23mxnt/SqMpblYyM0eGLUKoB Uq/qT2qZl2Bc/Nz3FNmkUSbQGDNxxVcpJGXy 1lyVPHNNurgIjfKw4x161YMalPu/QnvWfctvkbLfd6VpEmRWuWVk4X8ag0q48q/XnhuDntUl5GEUNu3L6VVzsmVhjGc4/Gqa0J5tT0rQ7uNDBnZjIJGOtfuh/wbj OofiN zF8QPBN7N9o zt50cTyZ RkAfHtzj24H0/B3w9IJ0jPVWAJA9eK/WL/g2d I/9g/tSaporXG1de0ySLGeGZTxj3A/yK8XHRTgz2sFN8yseYfGL4TTfB34/eMPDE0S239m6lIIsIATG7b06cfdYYNe2/sdfsU6p 0/qLyPiy0G0J 03rqVCJ/ERjGcdMZ5/PHtX7en7K958Qv8AgoLodrYwPIviyxg3n5hgxSMjdPUEE/0619Da1pmm/s/eA38F6C0a6fbgLcyxj5riQfeBOcbQ2Rj2PXJz8jHU olVstDkdMv9B BXwevvh/b6fb IPDNwJIZUv5HZLiNxhsLg7QefpnuSa/O39r74mjxzqei/s3/BzQrHwn4XmYP4gj0o7ZLgM RBPLyWT7rsvC/dB43CvfP24v2lf FLfDm vEYXOqXh8nTbZVJM0jccYGOAQT0HFfPHwF8Gy/AX4a3GvX0q3Xjrxhm4Msv ssY3J3sMjuCVA4wGJHB57KN9zz5avQ7eXT9B/Z/ HEfgHwxHDcSCPGq32A3mSADMadwAQSTknJPfpe G3hXTvBXgubxj4kt4V0zynezSSNcuqMBJP03bQSFVVILuVUcbgOd F/gr/hOtcmuLxZv7G0kefqEi/el3MAkCH/npIxCjOepJ4Bpfj/8AEb/hOvErxyGOPQfDMgieC3ciOS4RQiQKP ecAbYoPV3cnOAa2jG7NpYhwjocV458cXOva3c JL63WG6ZGj02zJwthB1Cjj7zH5nIHLADgAY8al I0wumm1CUySONgGzb1HQDjr7ZrpPHnjby43kuvm3OGZUbAY9gD7c8/wCNcFB4P1Dx79svrazkmSxC Y6soWPdwFGSCWPoB2/GuynFHl1anM7s6TSvG631xk4bbwDkZH9K1JPFMcMKtu3BfvAHpj6fh/8Arrz2DQ5NDklhkjkhk6OjrtK9 nXHFdx4R8DomlvrGsfuLG342SNsyMd 6gjODggnitjlkdR4cs5dXtftlwrW9hCcOW756AddoPTJAGe9aWpfFyw0bwper4cnt2m007pmYHcyEDcyg8tkAAqOAcHpnPB O/H1n428KSLDeSafPaTnFsyBVvEJxuXaMIeclRxnNcG1y0gbbkr7f59qnck6qD4x6rYap9uFxJcSMrbpHYneGGDke/p7DpgV79 zz4M8OftIfs5eJtJs9NtYvH2i5uLe5L4ku8hmRTkHCkAqehyAc8ZPyfuMEm5m2bjli2ee34V6H yr8Zm Dfxv0bVxI0dpNILS7Tb1hf73Q9jhv Ajg9K02RPU hfAHxatdK/4JxeKrG11WHSfEGm3jJMjERzSFpkAQcZJZfl7jg9jmvYf2N/iVN8azoeuLeFUms5dL161ZAI5mQNskxj72M8jsx9K Tf27vgP/wAK7 PS3mmw7tF8XLHfWZCkRxOSoZFxwBnt6EnvX03oXgXQ/wBlvwp4R8EWqXk2u KoppNR1GHI8tWQZZiB0HCLyCNrHiuWfc0ifBvxXv1tPih4ihsZEawj1K5SED7oXzCAR6j8B1/CuffU5iFbuDjg8V7t45/4J6eNvCHw98ReJ7lLFdI0RHkizcBprqNXHzqB90Y3H5jk46c18 zJtchvmXHzZ9/8a6oaozkrMsLqEnyhnwnU7u3SlbVW8z5gWUcFem79TVXcqjIVT maXejryM8jI9fx/wA9aqUGZyPtL9j3xJH 1L zT4m FuqM39qaOv2vRZDIGYLgsFUHkhSMfRvavk3W45PDer3VldQtBcWsrwvGybWQqxB/z7V0n7Lnxef4IfHXQfECtILe3n8m9AJIaB Hzz2GD7EV6l/wUt Edv4I NUeuae0bab40gOoIqEny5fl35z6lgRjHHbrU6p2KPAZRbXUm1kyw5wy4OR/k03 wbfVjEryFlhTbGg6Rgnt9c5 pNU4Z2JKttZs/MGPy8f4cVb066KurFs7SOc8nr70SA6XSvB1mvhy4h1CEahHKE8qEsASMjd83B4VFUc8BjXMf8M62ujeI7fXNB2tJbP5rWsy5HOEyuM/xMcDBxgGuw8N6rHOu3r0OMdvT/PoK9R D/w58QeLbma80XQ9R1aO1QgmCBnWJiDhicYyCM465 hqo1OVEcqufNfxM/Z2i Ik9xdWdtIt9MSHllk2tG6gDay55LNk7ucY6cV5KbjxB8OZl0m8bzLWTDxyxvuV0BO0g h/unkYr7j1fwYp1ZLW tX03UoQFBlTnOMDOcYHLE5yeeec44z4i/BD 0vEgbWLVPOhiVIkx8gTqO565z6 uKuNZPQuO5yfwM8DKyR3jLuk2h0Bbhh65x6EDoPWvbLW78gxuvyyRYw4OMe3 fXtXB6FY/8ACI7Y4UP2dVIKg7ggH612NleK8SsvzIy5yDkA54/zxWMo3N4yOvjji8SWMkkca/bVTbc2r/6u5jwQcA/U8jJBwK6b9lb4o6Z8CPiNYWfiCeT/AIQe lCrI3zHTnPHlyH 4TtAJ4x1zjjz 3eRZVkjeSOSMhlZT0OPX6f5NdFLosfjjR7i4S1SRggW/tQf9enPzhfX7x/D255JaSHLU8h/4LD EPBvhr432t94WvluP7WgNw8aoVVFPYZ59OT/APWr4 iLuP4tvevXf2qvg/feCfEx1CS4lvNPu13Q3D537RkbTk5yMY44GK8hhiYcovy4yATkGvcpNSimcdTcjkkMbf3t3fsR9KleZvLx90dPQ09oPKQ7tvzdcDpROmNvyn5j6daJGPKSaRZtLJln27T3bk9fWr90VMYVVRtvUhuh tZfMU21XkO45Pr f9KtrCyBtzbu Ko0SJopfLB 75nAIHYcCnXADN8n93qex9qjX5Pm3dxj2FOD7sYYN8wwCetRLcfKhqDzR95umMg8j/ODTkbjcv6Hr dNgfE2G4UDk5/X/wCtUktsZJl8vKscghc9KqOwyRI/M3Mp3bsbqgmZlkwCV4 7itSwia3090dNrSdM9R74qtcQLHMy/MhI2nmjQCmoaOTczMV9ake4cjDKFJbjn8uajnT97tjzt6HIznvTVleSTcfvZIwRktTFyosfaJVbcG57cdvSpPt3mxGTbJHx8w9x1FR/Z2iYM6j7vyn 9yf8KYkghl2MnzZGMEZFRysUrlmIec7L5m3nJ44p2xl27uMds1EnyNu3YXv7flTx 8lVlPT LH5//WppDjsOQqp YkluAdxPNWoWwPutgjqASoqqwbBYqx8vnjuakSMYLkAN0GD2zSlYuJaS48o7zleRzVye WRVkDh nUH/AOtWai/Nll3K/vg 1SpKWLLyVxjJFQ43VxS3J1mbCqpH3Tzjr FWrbao aL5cnBI4xVO1gDqzfwgcZPrVhZGiRdzHbjPHG3 n41MYvqIGDQy4AYdjz3/AM tRh96rhfudf5f1/OnGXzyu1eAxPzHnH fWmtE0Z2jKhucAdef/wBVVIqICTzIWw3fOMnB60iSeWg3FuRg4bIz6ZPSpYbFoBtZhtXkHv8AWkEXnH2jGdo6VJRMJCwG3LbfxxUxXKLhdztyM/xVQGWlOecciphciRGXc3XIJOePyqbtASK 4HCtvxkE 9JDIkYbC7WIJOD9OlRLMJIpGYKuDzgZzTprV5IGK/ebnJNbR1WoFi3RZnA VjtyAOccVJvMY Zdu3oO/wBar6c8m3H3l9zz lDIzLgEhuvPcVjKNyZSsWEDbGK4K5Oc8f56 tQzS a6/MrHHZT FTWYzHsZi3YAjpg/pUMkJXc6ruVR0b5s 9EYk8w1WKXMbM20KpCjHGetWBM03zLtbcRuB52j1FV2lxgr91s7s/xDPep4GaTKjDKvG0dyaormJyyhwG3fMR82elSRzeam7yY2z2bGV/z1/GqjQ8DcoU4JU/54FRqGx/FU8opbnmUTLInA29SQe9MmK7gF ZV65qz5WAPz4PFVJ0wNq7Qx/iYZxzXdIyFkRi/U7TTLYAowy355pyzqkm185xgnPWonRp1wo Vj94VOoBINq9QfbFSW87Rg8n5euPSnKqywjK7nXkc9qBbqV3duwFVHUPaEk4lu/wB8wLbcc8cDpVUggkP9cntVg3x zfKAT0 tRGNZGY8ru7GiWgDfN XGNwxj5TzTkkQJlvmcnue1EkYA8vcuV9ulJFAyxyMeVB5zQA6CdtzD7ynlalsrwbjvZt3b04qgyyK2cjb1PepEb5V ZtuQR60LQC3PmV/9p AWHp71AsSiLc43bhwAfTH fwqw0zFV3Z2/WkjlVlOBnjr3FKUiuUZBOFuF24XHX6U/UJVVI8bfm5AHamLCwfdjap6ZHFFwF3/w7c9u1OMiSMAh/MdWORwSeDQ0Yk3BlZdoxTrotJAqKGZV45H3RUdtL8vzMNqnIOeQaJSMx1vAQ2edq0lw/kOV4zgHGMZqWaRlbaMsTwSP8/yqOSBoYd 7ac496ncOaxDO6rB0yzH7x7UBjbMPmB3enb6066zdxKrcY70jaesaqBJu7kelaLsVfUGlOVZlZVXgkEDH0Ipslw5TavzAjt3/AM570y9TySpxuCjp60Wt1thBZCOaqKDmCG02ndNuVd2Tgck 1OuoVg 6rsrdSRjAqGS8knl 9wp/i5xTppdu3zJCxVMDA 7/AJ9Kpokhln yoPXd19BVeWN2fcfm757VYa7RG3bffp1psci3Mbfu9mOev1oTMyvMW2r820Y5wOlU5wuV 96n3q46Ej7u5TxxVeZGC9G2jv61pEmRRuTkNg9PXvVORsnr9avXKK0bdsDgetZ8zYX72Oa03Rn1Oy8E3bGy3D HjBFfeH/BD74iN4M/bz8GSKzRxXNyYX54wQDj8efxx3r4J HQzYyD5fvc 9fT/wDwTz1yfQ/2p/Bd1C 0R6pb/N6Zf/I/GvKxlNtNHpYOTTR/ST8YdFt/D/j6HxRhTc6bbXNtA PmjaQqAw gLHpn9c/KXxe8ULEL2Rmzs3AFmOBgH5j9Bjk19Q/tS65/Z3ha2 bDXQWUNjr8g7fie/pX5p/t3/GL/hE/hpqEEXz3N832W0jAbdI7/uwMA84ds44 VTyMZr46NO0rH00XdXPm/W76T9pr9oq/8Rak0kng3wS7i3BQhbic5xgtjktwCOx/Gugv7m68U6xuVWmuryVUhjX5sFjhVA9BkVT8IvaeEvAOk HbKQTLbIbzUZlO37RdPnOcHkquBnpkk9c19I/sFfAz/hLX8TfEK hb z/B9hK2mg9JdRaNvLxxyUOCAM4bHqK7I6FxjbU4D4oXK/BzwUuh6NMv2y3nNlHdINxvNUKf6TNn KO1QlF4x5m4jhxXzp8QtZj021j023XbDYDaX3FcSg5Y9MnA45xySa9F KniWG98Q31/bz7tO0EnStObaWW4IbM8x5z88u7BPzbYx6187 MtYMUMlrHJueZssQOWBzk/jk100431PKxNRuRi61rba7dq252j3YBBzj3/AC tfRXww0bR4/AdtdeHdafTWkhxfGOVB9llERLTTeafl6sEKJkcnPr83wwMB1ADdeeldB4D8Hy LPEEdvHH90qxKqu8hTuIXcwBY4OBnn3ro5Wjl5j0BrRfijqa IL6H7Fo lwLbRO0vnPcsN3zySMAcluQSCvzBeOa5/4mePtL8a6UtvDJcWsmnufIhaHEN4M9Qo/1ZHXaTt9s9LXxv8fWOsXEHh3w7A9jptig 0Qq Y2myQQgdd6KMZKliCzZz1zh/EH4I JfhEmi3PifS7jT7PWoluLaXIbdHxnIXJVgDnaQCe3fFkykcbJJgsuNqjjPYA 9RqWVFwvI9T97vXu37V37Jln8EfAnhjxV4f1SbWvD vRBJLl1VQsxxt2heArKcjJPIHPNeDXX sX5W gHP0x taRjdXRMiKWRlP8Ae5PLEDPt/n1NMJEcsYYZ/hBPOQf0pdn8XfOAc/zpgVY1 6QvTnJP15/lRa5J9c3nxg8PfG39ga3tda1qGz8YfD6dJLBJmCzXxjPyhRnJ3K2c885z0rc8Vf8ABXGb/hDNPsfD/heNtUW2WO7vNTfCI2PmCRryc9clsc9a J5o0Nzyv7yPKD5Rkd K6Hwl8LPEniiCO6sdJuGtrhmEUzLiOYqPm2tjDEZxgc8j8M5U1YqN7nuXx4 JuvfHb9mHQ/EEOr3f2XSrg2Wt6fDK8dvuYqUcxj5SN/A4wc 1fOW5hu4Y57d v1r6Y/ZT Ha6V4c1Sx1DULe80fxhB9kurdR 7tZPm2OW65yQvAxznkDFfPXjrwVceB/F2paLcIFutLuHgf3/AMeMfTOO1VRsnZmlTVGKApG0feUcAdMnB4P4frTIB821uM9GUfz4qRV/ngt6j39ahlKqWy3yryxJ/nn2rTmMSxvyWxt UgjPUnPP41Y1bXr/AMQ3Mcl9dXl5PHGIUknmaVkQdEBYnCj0GKqGRlkyq7mzyDyB2/P8PSkA8xF/2ehJyQP84p8qAsCQIwHzBjznuOT0qZXYnOz5u20//W9qpJcKr43ANtD7cYYZzz h/GpVfLY54HTHT/PNZSjYV0b3h3VZba652tyFAHH1OenHHSv0k8XfGrUP2T/2U/huPCFjY7NStVluLiWMtkld7ZAI Yknk9MdBivzHguGjUMpK85U4zz/AI17V8JfFXi7463nh3wJHqV5fWyzLBp9mzKsdrxguBx0XJ mQOuKzlEaR9afH3 z/wBov9ky2 JjaPDpetWE3lS SR 9wQG5x8y88cg5OfY/NthrEeswLZ32JBJgpMcDyzjuWHAOeSecDFfSX7aXiW2 Ffwu8NfB/wAP ZL9jgjuNSdBnzGPKg9eWY7uM4GB6V8y6n4d1LwfdW7ajp9xbtMvmRx3ERQSg98EfdojFoexR8T GH0e6kSQja GjI6Sqeh9cH3ANZumTtpyrHx5YA9tvTp/P8K62DXf EiaS31AqWd2ZJdmSpIwOB68DJPAqtB4HkvdQMOYtrH757jGev5 3vVc1x8xe0aNry384fKqghSD37d62PD2u3Hhy/hvLX95LH1U8LKvdT26fyFcpoF62h6q1rNJ 7DdTwF6Y59 vpiukTbcbWRvvdDk81lJXZqmix8WPCuk/EDw9NGkY/svVM9QQ1pMWXOM9Fbpzxx2xx8FfF/wVffC/wAVSaVPHt8luHU5VwD1H4c/iO2DX314f1OOxvGt7qNZLG7ysiEn5WORurzf9qT4IL428MzyRxr/AGto8e9JWz /gwDu/wCA9 3U8Vvhqrg XoRUipanxfNIXjj8xegznjmn2p2jzGwNwxgkcccf/rru/hz zF41 LZb wfD2oahHH8peOMlTzjGeO/pnofStT4q/sa/ED4MLbt4i8O3mm/alzGJOuP8jt04zjIz2SrQva5n7NnndsYUZm27tx5yOnv9KHgMsvy429Pl5oiDKNq5B9COTTQz WOPunkepqovsS1YdOGhK7lw3px8vf8A tTd58rjzFOMdu9LPG3lbvm bjt FKu1Iv4mZvlOeoqrPqYkduZFTc23d19SatQzxxNlnwVO5ucVXBZkRQAD3oWPyofvehPrTe2hpexoPfLKDty3YqFxj9P0qpcSmSQbmz24Gc 9MkRiMKr4X04x NCq0SFl3bR2qCOpIg2sx2lhj0HHSnRFZJtrbc84xQJA67SF/wADTXDOy8MMDB9Bx2NVzFkssKxjruwSOW71H5G7a20tt4A7inxo3mAbkZccNzVg2m/5fRckY6fnRzAUVXzE2tuGeCAe3P8A9eprYkP5fzbSThW6Y9qcsawr1 bIGMUSELK23dnvtXrxVANupdhX5chTx3P1qa0bzfMbdtPXaT0/xqHypJHJb6jGKbHkRqwb3BB/zxUSQJ6l7zx5fl9Oc5zQsisnzfezgY9aqQO00rbfl6rznPB5qeUmJWyTubgKOrdOmKRTZcjvTbZ6kY45Az0qC81GRnVsFVbAXJ6GoEjMW47vvdTn/P8Ak0r4YfOrbs uMGqSuHKX49QRyzYVABkr3zVixulubdt3ytGSSPSsmKVpcbdvt/8AWq1ax/ZX 9tVuTz19/1pSiUbDTdW2/LJ6jGPrVecMjbhnpnP071D5wtPuDaOBnr/APWpxucnbn5ccDHSoiBKCRtXjdyC3rSR6X9plVty gwMGnGQQD7rHPJxzSpNknb1Pynj/PpSktCeYiuY2Vv4d0fVsEHFEl0xH7wdQAcf5/rUlyP3mTkjGCCD6f596jO2Rcsfp/nrSiSWtOijhHEn3wTnBwe59 vpUpRbldvyru5OV6Yz/niq1qoZtu4NuGQMcfrUtwyxpGrZ bnvkf5/lVaFOKYiM1tJt Y7uOo/zirMgXyd24fNjGD0 tUGkWQ vOPTHepCvmRfxZFO6F7MdH C8KGjzgelNuZDET975upDYz24qOGZo7jaMttxkn149fx/KnMv2h2VVP4d/8APFYTlqPlHRTb0XG7OCuB2Ax/jUwY44 UemVH9aheIGFQNqtgKO/NTRwEp/F KUKTKPLWdjJj7gBwCTwajk/0Z2/5aD9RxWlLZLbw7mkXp dUGlVJSxXcDXoSkc4wrHPEGYKAR0J5pyj5dvKqx4BP9aFSMbmVWVW6rUbSeYW7L6VmVoSDdCflC7j6VJLIsMfPzMxOCO1V7cESA5J8vvVowbQW 9kdMYrQmyI4F3Rq7LtxzjHamtuaX/V8MOnrUifNJtUkcceh7VX3tazjcx29B7UuVEyJDE23a230HrUMtrJcJu ZVXGeetTsvntt4O30FRySNubnGPvEHrVx7lCxWLXMJx8nZRUIWRWCtx HNWYW8tfm 8o6k0scyjdIxXdnJ4/pVAOi2tGrfNj1PWoZVZICAu7d6Gmy3B2vg8fe4FRmWRWJ 8GHSs UrmZalj3OcDt09ag8rbGWJ YZAxz0qJnkzv8AmVfRaW2bDHcN/IOCeT7VPKSOlvVdY1VmG726/wBKnsraNX/eDA6H60NMxjMbRqu0Ehjknntmolu1eQBh6YJGM1RGxbuIFf7v8IyQRVEM8kvyqpIOME9PzqZm3OI49249uhApLeBoJA27d2INTyiauMuI3tlZlUnjgZxiojy 7CnaMnBqxOpYv827IP1P f61DbIGiw/yOOOOmaqKASSVWjAxn03DOKhZtq7Q3ft2/wD11aeDzhtLK3PHvULWi28u5t2PpV3Q VjfsilF3KrLjnmqckapJuZscZyBmtB5Vc7Y2Y55BI24qnNhZgNq8c4IzzV8xEiup82Pcu75fU9akUrMgwu09 aacmT7p2rweKewVo8HK nHejQkYytG5HzewzVN2/eMGycdB6VNInmjjduYnJJqqYmLgbt1aRJkV7va/wA2Oe/HFZtwvzc8Hv7VszRN5O3b75rKu4dmcHcx46Vr0M p0nw2YTQTR8bsrj9a h/2SL9bH47 F/m2qL6EnB6fOoPX8vxr52 F0ii/lVvu4Br3j9meUn42eGl2bt2oQBT90n94vp36fnXmYq6bPSwh/SD 2X4mX/hA/DMKriYacbhmLYzlUAH6V OH7Zvjm8 J3x5XR9N VfDMTO5O7aty3yoxP ym4jt8w98fqR 3R4vt/Dfgu1uJp1t47XSEd5XfaqARhuB/nkV ROgSXd9Ff Kr5Ggk8TXLTgN12l2Ef/fKAD6 nf5Vr3mz6SnJWSOv8A HZEsNO0mzjee upEgjVV3M8jsAvB5Jye/J6mv0M/asjj/AGKf2BtP8J6fNDb65qGyzLIMGe9lwZHBx0QlTz/DCozzXhH/AASQ DT/ABZ/aAl8TXFv9p0vwRCbpQFyXujgR8Duv3v8itn/AIK3fFD/AITD9o3QPCKTD7J4Tsjc3ZAyVnmO7kjoViQ8c/e6Gs VuVkbTmlFnxl8TdQt9A8L6fosOV6TzsSSY1x8qn1JB3Eds9q8Tubhry/aUtuLNwD6f5FdX8VfFX9t6rcSZO66fewHA2jG0Z9sAVyccWCGJ3E8jA YV7FOOiseHUlqS Ttib95uZQQdo6H617V4U8JXHhTwBHb6abX 2tWjcgS3Cp9pyD 7X5mjkAB 7gNwK4D4ReC7jxN4iWaGwmvIdM/0h9qusfAJGZFGE9ckjp1qp8U/FM3ijxU07f6iHEcWGViDgbizAKSxYck84A61rdGcjn9S0 4sNTmhuo3huoWKSq4G5H7g9gc9v8AJ y/hlfH9tP9jbVPCd23neMvBKiawmGVmuEUfL14yVUKeoOAe4r4slkX7R8wwz5LH0J6n/8AXXqH7HHxzHwK OmiapIzLp9xILS XHDRSfKSRz90kHPsaXKZyPev2PNYj/aT/Zr8WfB3WY9l9YQmfSDKG3KMk4znjYwwecrnGDkCvjfxHoU3hvVJrK8j8m8spnglQnOGQ7Wz24YEfl1r6u Pti37HX7bek L9L2p4c1x/wC0Iwjs0MiSsVnUY4IB bHQEg9q53/gp58HIPDnxP0/xtpI3aL43hWf5fmEVyF fPX7y4P 8GqhXZ8ws3VlY5XpnoPbFQsxQd/z6H0qaY/Jwx6AcD/CoZQZn6n5eMnvVa7iIXkKhm27VYnv/nrXrnwJ NGo HNHuNFaPUNXkt42Gk2UTb0jLZLccbVyASeT6dMHyeSTaV2j2JXPHb/PpWl4F8T/APCLeOdPvp2lMcEy bg/MUzhwPfbn8aHqgOw *** Ih8QLPR4by80a41GXYWIO4J992CEjPAJ46kdu3pX7bfgE6nDpvja3VmkuD9h1Xgny54lVVfd1wy469Tg9Txy/xT/aatNU8XWs3hvS/LXR7h3t9Qu1Hmyxldp TsDnoScjBwORXZfs5XeufHnR9e8N Lri4fTfFlqZ9Mv7qGJQtzGWUNEvybwNrA7RtGMdOmUtzZao aZYPufN838NObTZmsWuhbTG3yEMgXKbj2J6fh1r3TxJ8PvAPw1m0OK50zXtbF9dm3vb27YWUNqVJjcCFeepyu6Q52k96z/HviTwf4N8MeKvh/Ba6tIILhbqO nkSQyXSYwI41wI0K9SWJ598VrHYzkrM8YMhMnGMdyc//AK fWmxMwdc7gq8e3I6f59aiSb5QwXcpJDE8evX86kSbjDZUsMNzkn8R/wDrp3RnIehZ3Zl4VQc5HuPapomUM247Wx/EdvPX/PNVg 9STy3b3yelS WuxWLcnJyP8/5/GmSWIj5ZHcE5wPbODXrv7EnxGsfhb 0n4X1jVbkW m2s22aaRiqwhlI3EjnA54ryExFAB8rvjO0Hkf5/rWjZeHtQuArpZ3ckR6MsRKj29P1rGUjeOiP09 Kf/BQj4Z FPEtxqHhPR7XxV4hnTEl95ZiiXqVxIQS2P9nOP5/Lfx2/aQ1/9oTX4r7XFs1FqpS3itodiwqcZBPJJ46n8BXhvhxbnTrkLJDMvRzlWAH1z2 h9K7K0nzEr/e9O Oaz5gaubGlXK291HMyrIseGKMTtbHOCRz6eldJY JZdXvJJJlh 0Idz7X2pJH6En5VAHAUDngVyNkZLlsR7pGJ4C9f8fSvrz4Ifsg FLT4V6l4q8Ya5fx3Om2QvpLOBTbpFuXKIXIy7E8cDqcZqfaIcYs cfFGkRarZ fGzebGCx QKccjoCcdOOTWfpWss9uscbdB8xxyT RPPtWh41vF1W3kuNOkaOzlcloFJKQjjGe PdsZOa5 2spoxHKFZY84yFPTpxmto2YHTQKZEOfmOME46n8q6I6lNrmgwxfuzeaXHtjbo80R42sc nH4A tYulpFPYp5YX5VBXPY8 v0rQsrt7S7huM7vLPzLn7y9x9MD9aznHXQqJ6R xt8bb/4KQXmkW0NhaaG0rXEWoyEebCrkkRjI7dM/wAzXsWveJbj436BIk0a6tYXALCW6cfOD3HAIH9MfSvl2fTrWHVmSSz 3W91G01siuV2Ej2HJyScd8/iPVv2UPGq/EgR GdU1L yrfS1MTl32oiLjJJ7khlP49sVw1Lp3R200rHyn 3Z wtD8I9MXXNLvreVriUgWcILNFj Hnn6cHj6V8hXkclvOvmKQ0fBBPOev fwr9/z4P8AhVDoF7Z22jyeLLy4tjA11LCViU4wCN46jpxzX43/ALb3wZb4Z/GrWfLtfscFxOzRoOEVSeoAGDn165POOg9jB1nLc48RTs7o8Rf98se09Tk54qF4mh2tj5l5Hv2q1IjQwKx/hwduOtQ3KSTEsrDap4xwSK6m2cUiLzvNR92xfUHtTJZGEHy98Zzgj8KLhl Zvurxn3H R tEiedgnpn5eOxJ/wAad0LoS2 8nDbl3cc/pSToZFcbd3fGec/5FRuWRP4uxOfWrCR7IkVcs5xx60uYcRkWEf5SN3Occ1OhNwu5ThumPSqs0jRuNu4bgDirwZntVz93kkZ/z7VJQRDZCqqrfu ST29c01twfqc9w3Q022maNF ZsKMHI7U/7w4HzLwcAVWgEDb1lVlGd3OBVpLwIVJXKtzgc/5 tNkjVT975UIxx1HvUJRi6yKV25w2F5XP enepJcuw64mZplwNqt2PX/Oaktj/obZIDMSxUHGTwf1zUpHloyttHB6mmQ2yzJu6qpxnBP fWjmYrsjgTZJuX Hvj f51HFIZJvmXbySdv9aneNgQFQrzwc0rQjG1VbcwBPc5oSLIkkw2flbcD1HSkif958wOOV9qcsDFg2WXbxnPUmnFAAdxXHUH/PpRLQrmLQij3D5gRjjI6VJayrHMd23rgkZ/DHeqIvRHMsMe0l24x37j6Z96mROduOeRx0B/Wp5ilqWpG3Hy zdCc0JCGAXnJ6fX6UABI/lJVeeo6H/JppRZgrLj5eRn/P4VRUo6F6znUyLG3XnJ9asQQYkG0fNjJHY/59TWS0rDofnbnP5VNaXzROPmPzDBIPUY tTIxNCU c3 yOox0/zmoAoWZvL 6wHHbPrT0uA8AUfNjnJXFKRtRj2JwOmTUmi2GQI8jHKE7fb7v51JNIJGw3zcZB7DP/AOqoo75kbay7oWyG55A/z/KpY3VxlsNxwSc989fr2qeoEJRlBkLfKMjB61JzcJ0JGDyO3WpJo3S3Ztp UcBv8 9Fsd0jK3BblsnrVyiHMQxDy8/dHPGe1WI5P4drLkHPGOnFNkiGfvcEcDgEf596AqQ4J3KcYA o/wD1VlLzCOo5Y/M b7oGcZpy3DDOOOfanbt do2/L0JqukhK/wCs2 2f1/Hr NaRRUo2PNJZNx25 VeB7VF5axSDpt6knnNT3Ee VCBtbofT8arvE8ci7QzM5429q6uY5Rt3BtGA25W7AYpFUSPt VWJ 6ac0qqE3Y pNQtC63IdW3c4wKkGywm2EYDYH8RAxt//AFVC19JC/wAvzNj06GptwEnzfxHIAqGc5lj6nB b/wCtVczJTLENxIo3SbRx0xUdwMnnczevpR9oaVmVlX6EDOPrQ4YTfKee4NacpQ5HUx7ejeo7mgOpO2RW9iO1QzK8UaDJx2xwTThGyDd/DjJwaoqQ0LvOPMLDrk9qSWGNJf8AWNt6H0NIkK3ScMV9fb6VHH 7yoXdtoMpbkwlVPmX6Fc53U6W5ZolXlc o61Db2itAzn93g8AdP8APFWIYWlmWNTtYjG6lLYqOxD5hK7dp9fYUtqZLWRvK5OOnXH41JNaGCXerKyuSCQaSGTA27vmx8ueahyGOe5aWdjLzzk88tTZpY0kH3sYyDTY2iuLkCTO724p1/HCqCPy2XbnBJpS2E4jt6W8vmNu Yghh3Jo1ORbWddjfM3Ubhx2pol8yDaz/u1GVxVVbJr6VmjVmbHC9vxq4jLSRsFVd/GQST2pJX yMqq309KfNNbR2u2QOsyjaB2PGOapwMtxJtyqhQcE/dNUTzFqe8fHLKG6jH3qhuGku7fLNl88HPam3UKrL/rMrjIKim2s2z7pJwMEYqZBIcbHCR5Y8jJ2twKrbOXLHau444zn9aldGctuz5nJUkVGiu8ip8vB/iPWqM5DbidoY12dc9CKha5wrbuWPHHap70rtLBvmzjAqo8bAd/m6VSRIPcqseVHzZ6etV7xmLfJtUr1PepPs2Zu6jPGO1NuLdQGZm9ivrVR0Iuyo95cYX5vbFUpTuY8/hVmd2HH3eeOO9VppF2e/sOa26Ecx0Xwz2rqNwzfdVQOT FfQ37JWmLq37Q3hC2j2lptUgXGcHAkQn v4mvnn4Vndf3BP8IABP1/ tX1F/wTw0keIf2yPAVruVv JtC3IP8AfBJ49B XWvPxUtGj0sK0kfrN/wAFmPEM9j4DsvDdi22 8RPY6JAAwG7zWAbdkgYMayc5xxntxhftmfBLw3 zL xPY6PFolnJ4g1pINMiv50DvEu3fO0YydpEYC8cguxyK8M/4OHPjVJoHxz0Kx066kgvPD9pNqcToRmC4JWKE9sHhiOuefQ58r/YXs/Hn7XfiPwPp/izXNa8TNql9HBFNeSlkt4tw349MqFGcjJ6nPNfOxovluz2IVNbH69f8Ekf2fIf2bv2IP7cvFb 0fEiNqd1I6bpPnJEa8ZyAuSOv38c4r8q/wBoz4myfEH4ifEDxlNMZxrGpSxW75HCMwiQ9uPLjb6bvxr9sv2wtftP2b/2BfEU1rH5A0zQ3gtI1woDMnlRD64I/GvwV KySaD8MNNsTH/rI/NlYqSAV4HzduS//wBar9krmbrNq54jrt619qJY5/djagzxxz tQiLIVpGG0nPOP1/z/wDW6XwP8L9S IKXk1vNptna6eitdXV/crbwxbjtVSzdWJzgDJ4NTa/8H9U8J67p9vffYdupyEWtxbz/AGmC4UFQWVo8n JeACeRxXTscktzo9A1L/hXHwu/ti3MMeoXzq1tcIgLoSVK7ZY5cjGCSjp fFcL4r8d6p408mfUGtJri3Xb56WyQyS9PvFQoJ98c8k5r0r4nT GdeWy0u48QX9rLpsBML/ZlvbdfkIVS4VJlJKgYYHg546HxydlS4bavckcD5l mTjPXGT161W4pSEuC0Z2tgNgdO/uOuPxqJAySq24qcY Veec8Zx/nNLOGEzfd9eTjn/Oah3sq/Xj19Mf/rqebUiOp7b8XP2uv Fwfs8eFfCGpaGsuseH5MDVXuM74wpUKq4zyNmSehX0OB5p4q KviP4geGdJ0XVdYuNQ0vQUZNPgmxttQVAwOATwABnOAMDAzXPmQdx29OP8/pTWl34Vt248AE9K0HIjUAfMD8o7 o9ahkUB22ru3DGcY7f54qYbZD/ABfNnn1Hai4BmC7QAvC4yAFPT/8AXRG7JNbwB8J/EHxVvbi38P6bcX7WqB53XCQwA9C8jYVAeeWIr0Pwb yvD/wnGvaJr1w11rGg20V39g0y5ijW4VwCc3EnyIqKyl2w3BwAa4z4N6vouj/EHSz4lurm38Pw3S3F7HEjSify/mRPLHDbmVVyegOcgc1ueLfjrp9n48uNc8H2upR6pdTzSX p6q8U32/zOqC2C WkYywwWc4CjgZFAHYaDbaN8MNe1jy9L8M3mi63p7pCzvJeWdrcRZdYvtUiqrs GBMeAPl6jg5a/tN6T4e8P6C3hzw5cQ3 i3csypcS ZHEr5YxxuMthpFBwwJGWwRnNQot/wCL9I0/WvFWsLf6lqkwg0e2vgWtbY5G1lhj UZwAAQEAxuDFgtd94v H82qeHbrR9aaG8W30VY3uHRI1i1N5I9saKi4yQ AgBOxDxwaJWNFocv 2NO pQaP4k0mR28OeNI01CSKP/Vx30caxsD33bO3qG75J8JaI72zjdnrj7x7/wCe9fV/wV CupeOvgffeCdemhW3ur17vQ71QrPGYZAJsKcEKQCQGxkPzyQK8w PfwS0f4Q CNNht83WpXJM1xdyZVmLO2yNQccCNQxAGBuYk/dBmnLWwSWlzxuMkNwMr3yeR9ab5O1 uF6ngcCnyttfc23dnueR19u/9KWMjfGu7gdenX698ZNW9zMckaxo0j5K9yO2M8/lXrnhP9mmTRvB9r4s8d3F14c0G/RptPtUg8zUtXjG7c0UXVUGB 8kIXkHkdeq/Yt DXhuPSde K3xBt5LjwT4DAMenN8v/CQagxPk2gP93 N8Z UdMZzwHxz/AGgdX MvxLk8VXms3kmo6hAI5IhF5MOnRgbRbQr0EKKBtxjpk8nNRJNqxpHQ9N8L38j/AA2l1z4Z E/D9vb6WZPt73KLqOoWSoP9YzScZYEHCp fbmpf20/HGm JppIfE2pPpoz5UQjgXcdh27iFAHzEEgdhXV/sb6/4b GXivTNU0/Vb6 jv2/s/WrS8ZEUpIvzOkIJLorBRuPPDcVX/b9 E1j4BurPVBb2un6jqF1JbJHbQrHFeQIC6zqBjGFKKRgAnnjFYrR6lb7EPhX9ufUL7TZofGWm6D4qiMkarDJZLDcOpJ3sJFGFxgY6E5PXqOy F/waf9o3VJL3w/b2fhnTpHDNFMzvHbRljzvI Y8EbVFef/sz/sP6x8UprfWfEy3Gk6HsEsURZVuL9TnGOf3aHGd3U9hjBr7g0y/0H4GeDt0Nif7M0y3xHbWkfzOq4GF7hfVuTgZ5rGUruyNIw01K/hH9nHwP z7ob KL6ZYrPSVEcmo3rbnkkyM VHnmQ9AgyADyeteF/Hv9pu MV61np4l0vwzC2 G3BJkuW6ebKeNxIwQMALnvXeS/EBP22PCV5pupW8eka1pLf8AEs8gMbcgklYQM8NxnPVjySeBXz1rOg3fhzWrmwvIZIbm3YpIrexPvz0rSnHqyamj0Nbwm8ARluLiKNOAIyp3O3t0H4kitDUbOTWtLkt5poo4YkOSil8Drx061zCMCd2e/A9PYfnXRaW32zTDefvNlu3l3DLyG6YPOBnkfKvbmujlMzL8LX72JNtIudvGfTHp1B/D/Curs43u2XarMoGW44Hb/P0rj57qFtS 0D5VyB8wwCe/bv8AXvXoPhu1eW2 XsvH6H eamUdBx3JLfTZLzR9gXM2nyLNEp5DoT8w7cY459T3xXMP4jvfh18cdH1pLhbfTtdRYrohCw5yAxA46YGO5XsTXf2EK6ZqiTK24YZGA6EHv7f59scp478Frq93NpwjWSS1LXFrtOAq8sMZ46jt0I46CufpZnVCR9w H7SPxj4fgm XSdHUDzLiSX95ONp4CY XJHfnk96 Lf8Agrr4W0D w7HUNGhmmW3/AHPzRE5QAktvIzk4U4z0b3wfZ/gx4jPjbwTZCa lt1sVELwOwDgqQDwOTz39c159/wAFFLXyf2a7jyY1YSS/PLIvUAAnHrwOOvf0p4VyU7IVbWOp XdyzytggKozjHzd6jALN97levHT/OKkebzs/MojJ4DD71VpxK10oBDD 8P/ANde2eaPljVrludoY9jkA9ajePcCvHyjjI61Y2CIBT8xOecdDio0k87ttC8HnpiswIwC5bavzA8A8DHpQJfm VT97LAY5q1FElyrMuP3ZPOMn/eqm0ckcjFmDKx7nmgCaQNd7ZFVvUZ7/wCc/pT3uJIF2/J8pI5P5fzpUdS6 XvWPkH5unHb8hUgeO5Zl2swViOD1NAEELOTJ 8wucqD0z/OrJlkJGxVPGDz71GEaF2bbtCr65/rTl3yLhX6E8Z4/wDr1PMTysJr7fDgRqOxOOp//XmpI4ynLHc cEHtTIl8uVSy7vVffrSzyNHGdq/WiNw5SzcBW/ux98selLbWmY925NpO765P9KqxO3lN8wbuM9ef8/rTkuirfeX8O9acpReaLkK3fjIP6023tWkk Xcu4/MPXnpUaXxWI/ePqEO3OafbzqcLtU55Udt30zRsh9B8sBhUfMp2kjbjnHpVT7Kbw7Qudrctnp FXUG87pG YDaR61Nb3AhmdG XaM5/Os3dkqOpkx6ObcbfQ5zntTkbyyV2/dHzCprq aa5wzbVJ6imzxZfO3f7euelHKVsV7vUFCH5WGepH f1p9tdvcSrGqsqr1APGfekubBSpbktntyD FNslks3Dx7jxx6jPrn lUWaWwkfvOseMgDI9qa1qsNtuO135/h6enfvVcXzyhm/vAjpyT6Zp2HkXeVbb33dRWZMi1YL5MvmNu2lSDz1 o6HmrnnJxu/1i8jB6Z59qghRVhVf7wLbvftUUUjeW25uMkEntk8ZwO9EYscdixMzM7KNu4dTnGRx/n86mht2ghbduw3Ufwg5P5VTlBVucbTxn/GrUl2XiX5Wz0PHX0/lSldMuJIjbVwrYz61HBLsmbjdx0zwKFHm3K7dvyjPT9P5VGI9lzt3cY9xgj nWn7QzkW1dXHzN80gwOc4ps6KJA2GK44OelMkCrEvI4OeR179MVJGPtdt04bnBAGP0z/APqrOV2wiTHbIoVTt54yvTmo7SJbiLc3lK2cENIFP5UTq0Lq4G3ywM4/ip09gs77t3bFbR2LuzzB7XcpPmcrxgnkVA1y0ETKjZ7HA5pzmSyj3P8ALJjLY4wahgk3ufl 939K2OYVrRp/3iqvB2nmntHsjYNyV6c9Kcrtbq2Wxu44GajZVYFvm9OBxW0bMqQ1JI5olO48dMinLbiKTch Zecn15ohg8t2YfdX17046iqxFtvbAAolFIxJo5I5g3Rmx2/lUJdU68t04qrDI3n9/m5GOlSsI2 9yy9DU82hskLNtzndy1OluvNjxz0wcCobmORY v0OO1EZUhsnoM896nmE5Cq W8tVH1FM zNIpChsKeDUxG3cyqD6 1MtJJPMK7t3PHHU1rfQnRipBmH1wc7c9PrViFoygbdhuRj1qMozKDtIwcnHWmoisv8AdX0NQMdMcq2VVkXjGOOKpxuuWGFVO4X1qZ1JXZ5g65ANMjZYtwPeq5SZbj7WRkvFbCuvYD9ak1CVbhd2OvGM5qvBNt3HvnB lKreaCvtk8de9Ty9QTH29u3kfNs YVHb4s1bnluRTVd7m32qvzA4BAqRrF2UM/C 3 FASIJsTyqWO0eppLaJY9QXaizegfpVqGBSMHDbvlUk9MVDd/IWO04XjpWhIr3KkfMqKM4HHFRRTyLcfuVjHPLZ/WiPcfn6r0zT4zJby/dBDdGJqeUAe3ZXDOV3L tRXKvI33duDgc8E tOuXZkGDgnG7A4psJJY4b5gOePrxVANf8A0ZSdqsrAAGqj7vxPzcVdaTzIn2fUkjFV2AiG5VZuox0H0rQmRC8kgj29B1z6VRnjDOTuPzVZklkL7h8rKeg7e9QTxtLJ83O6qiYy0K6xDf17/lVe7QCbp VWXbMjL/CvFVJjsTb97jP0qiI7nV/DCAtbXMv3fnC/X/P9a yv CPug/8ACRft2 A12 Z5epJIQPRSCf0/nXx98NIP JNI6/xORnt0r7g/4InJ9n/bl8Nzvn/RhLJjOOif/r/SvPxcrHo4fYd/wXU8a3XxJ/b68VaZZx ZIbmy0eMY2kEhpCPT70gGT2x2r9qP CeX/BNPwD8B/gv8P9WsrGaz8SWulxzmdZC21pk3Hhjx8r46A9 tfhr8atR/4XF/wVYuNzN5N948ZSGG4uIpUT/2nx Nf0zaFqVn4T8MxRs6wWunW6oCzcIiKB1PsOtebUsqabOvmlc Yf8AguD48uLL9kiHRTtjk1bUba2yOnlCRAf0yOMda/Fz9pXxG8 qQ6fGzRwQQR5QklVLDJ/E9fxOMcmv1R/4LneNF1nw94FsLaRZrWa WUtv4cBJG7fRfw9K/I/46XT3vjjUpOsfmiEBewRAuP06c81y05Ny1NdkdB8E/Hvhj4f CrmTUrzVF1TUrjyRFbxRzpFCqgl3jcFXBY46g/StK31eT4ofFPT4bfVW1zS9JtTNClnpM9klmuTkGO2Xcp3bcuCcnAz0rx374ONy4G33Ht/ uvRvgHYtawaxqBjJjhtmBk zxXDIRhidrzREcZyynj8K6DO7OT LVxPceO72a4 2L84jia5aWSR1UAD5pQGIx3IH0rnrfTZta1SC3t4Wuri6ZYoooxveVmOFCj1JPGP8K9Z DXi3/havxS8PaD4/1zWLrwzfXQEkDXR8tXIOwcgnaCcDnIHQ19Ofs3fs0aP8A/28NWszbq2nrp7X3h4SneArAKxDMSSyHcAeozzgYyEy1Pne3/4Jo/GC98ONqjeF1t1VA/2Z76L7WVOP WYPXB6Eg8EHFeD6ppdxol7PZ3UU1rc2rmOaGVSskZHUEYBB5r6a8dftxfE7wX 07ql3qWt3vk6VqckH9kLtjs0hDsoj2AAE7D945YkAmtT/AIKZfCuz1y68N/E7QY4m0vxVaqb2SLlUnwNrE8j5gcepK45IrMh7nyTKnz7tobJPHIxUYb2PPq1XAqANuC9DwGwP89qgYsq Yu0NzjOOfyrWLEQylT8uznuc/eP fzpYxuJK/L3AJzn8PqadBYtqNx5aK8kkjYUDGW7D VKsPlmSM/Kf4lIB5564P cVfNYNiJioPO/djqQQevTHXjPeodrEZ24XHXO3 mf5U5osZVfl4GMHoP8A61EXGf8AaOOTjmjmuKWx7F4KEer/ABI8FT30epLfLDbpYafcW3lQxL8qm68xiMwhYzLwP WWSQBmvRrz9oDwX4b1e 1HWZ2vbqLXjqcMEcJeWNmhYIwORkAGLIY8FWU9a d9U LPiLUNBGmzam0lslstqCYkErQjgQmQDeU7bc4PQg9K5n/XKCxZmA25znjPr/k0DjI9wX9tDVNK1bR5NJ0630/TrFrd54zKZppgrs8iBsAKrhxnAJ/dqMis39sXwoNH JMWrWk1xcaP4kgGp2JeVnjjWQBnC7s4yxyee/QYFeTW5 TcRllOeTnjnjr6/Svb/Bm343/sx6h4fZ4ptd8Csb6wAXLvaO2HXG0nA56Hj274uLjK6NtzxGQqp3kbSoOSVznp/Ln8qDE0cYddz8Erj0H4ew6etSbM/N94Zzwan8OWlvqPibTba4w0U11FDIpPBV3AOfbk 1dEZGdrM l/2rtXvvgd8Ffhr8N9NjjW20vSv7X1szwpJHcalfDzCrBgQWjhZQMHIBHfOfl2VjjcrEsMcbuRnoTnFfQn7Wt9pvxS/aE8SeNLbxFoN5pYv4YDYJdN9o8qHZCoWIqCc7S2FJ7nivSNW GOl/tC3eraXpOix6fb/Z1mF/c6Q8E8V3JNubbuHzRiIAAA4AIHTkTOpFGkY3PmHwh4x8W JtGi8F HdPs7i6vd0cJtbJGvcEhmG/GVBJ5J6Z5PSvuz4ZfBnUfGOieEdX JUdjfa14Z09ba3jWQTW8SgghjjIklx/FyvoCea1vg5 z74R/Zx8LSi0hiSSRM3V5cBfPuGA5LtwAo5O1cKB64zXC6J 2BofxS P8ApfgHTY7q6tNUSa2bUrVyNs/lkr5QAzhcEmTjHbjLHkqO70NYqyG/tR/tl6T8H7qTRdFhjvtcj Xa4Pk2Y/vSerdgg9cnpg La/8AtcQ MfA9xp8dnqFrrWqtD9uuXuibf5AQ3lRj7u/oR0wOh4rmPjt yN42 BktxfatpEzaT5rLFfQSJMjLuO0vgkqTnkep lea2JWGZXLbgOOP/wBdOEUzKpN3sj2rwH4jutHv7G6trxrO5tZVljdpCqxtxls9h698ZHNe6ftC6PZ/EDwlpvjzSfJbcPsuptEpVfNTjzMEAgEg/eGeR34PzX4NuRNbLtA bGD7H0/r2 lfSn7N11a MPh54o8H XcLLd6fJeI5IYeYn90YyMAg85yTn3rXlQou 54rby72HyqNpJOT19/5VsaNqkNo01nG0ey6XYflB7gjr06dveuY1a5mtb6WJ9y7HYEEHAwcYwcmp9F1OK0vI5JoftCLzsMjIuc8dMcCuuEdNTKUtStqOoKsjbc dGcZDYwQegHWvTfhH4qGsaV5bszSKNnPB7cfh/SvK/Fd5Mt3NNb28e24AlZMlYyRkY5LMRx1JP6Vg/B74h3mmfEr7DMzRRyMWcZ3ggkc47c4P0 tTUpu2hUT6ue38yH5VZuc4xnGP8/pWT4706eaxtNQWSSN1k8lyGxjJwrevXHI9a6XwxPa3WlxsrK3mqAWxnqf8eOKZr8o1bSNQ09eGELvE3BwwBI7c/MMkc9a5eVdToievfsqeAbfxx4ZNxp9laWOk22V 2XLhAME5DYHUH1P NfPP/BZ/wCMvgzw94H0/wAH6D4jh1TWPu3UUUgC9SSxCjHAC 3IrwX4 ftV Mf2erKSz8O6hL/ZetATKkjMwgkcAMw7DkkjPce3HyT4r8WX3jHWpr/UJ3ubqb7xb HHYD/D1966sLhknzmdat0HQRfaY S3Hfjj2qQOFHXdtG4ZFVNNvJFJGF91xwPWpQQpxt XOcZ/z6da7tDj5hyPJIGJ3cc8D/8AV/kVX8zCn7vzckg/5/w5q98zW/yj7vIGc1T35fc2O3Tv2qJbDuhyW5zv3fdG3A75H40NCXHBYNuyAeS3r lWAykbUwu0dQS2R79v0FSRzq8i43fu8fMRSkKIkEQmbdj5s52jjFKXaCTCqAmM5/p WKkQsB/Eq4zQFDDa3qMZPb/P8qGigd/NjjVssTk5HUU62PkptYfMRxjg nIp4Tc2xsLt4IA6YqzMixQYZGPO484J44x tZyGmVZg0pVgp2tjqOlQJGd4B XHIOc1p28McuY1X HIzyoIxUd3brJKzKFYKcjjBxknt6URHzFcW0YQjcW69eOOP8TTrq28zb/Dt bj0qZ4lDAr8xbn2H/6qWJDHGzMwVVGQwPQD/61a9A5Ss7oJm3bWD8n1470Wr5dSgwM80XEQRFb5mKg4HvTLW3aY72wrYySvTH fpT5r6MOhZll8o/MrKo9eMUeWwbC/dYcgHoP/rUy7utzFdnzKwGOvpUu5gn3scZ64z/9ep0sSRvBJK21eB/D9M0RNtbqrSHgjNNaRhDtPXgDA75/zzTLVlCc/Myt1/z9akCW5MixHCtgHHPQVXSVnZePm6kZ6VoRtJIm5uPJwH759ap3NpukySPmyx3dTj0oAk0y0W9k8v7pA3e5PsP89akSbcpVV3NyMEYzWbmQTtIueOmDzWhpsiqEZo9xHOCPpU9Soli3 SMbj8zDpnp/9b3qRovs5VuGVueO/p/SqrNtlOedw5wOc1I135Q/h2g9vStNAbB52E 3JJP3SvHbk/hTYZ2ll2rklTgf5/Ko7hfMZWX7uOMjr2otNsmzB 6QD7n/ACKzlqUXIrvYV2/eyRlTj86crZHzMy /BA lSR2iFmbkcZIx34yKJ7NXVWOemM1nohNXJIIFyp4yOq5 8PpVhH8wEbu/QHAwO/8A9aoIseTHH5e1YxgHpyfekjPlpv3E88KDnknqfzqbpi1JHlRHb5m Ud KkcLGF8xmVmG7qeQe9U7tPmVgrKxHX6VIty6DCSfL2 SmpalHld7fM7AbWkDcZB6CnpeJEjeVzu6ZA3f4U /i2x7flQKcn1x/jVNbVZVPzN68Zrr3MeYtDfIw3FduM8 lNFxsjZS20g4AFNUtNL 73bVHIbtUpVZtvmhVkY5xjn9KqMbBuRm8CxBdu7A7mmpIs0e5fmz39c1FdlYH/dyFcHj3qM3bTKqJGODww/i tU7tGctyxbuzNt 6F6AnOamcRySL8y/LyRjtUlvY7Ix5n3hzxziq pQf2fe Su5sgNuHQ9 tK2ljRaIsSbbo7fvbuB71CIUgZVk7seQOPYVCbpYkHuc tBuA0m7b GKjl1M5Fq5h2BcklZOikYLfT2qGWRVb5VAbpx0qaXVJJ2haQq2wbBn FfSq9x8kjbtrBhxzWm24W7Ej6kzDy9u1e5zUSOwHXjOSSfuimuB5att/dt1buadCzbwp 7jv3P1qoidxPO2ysoYbc4ye/FQ3A/iCFlDZJHb2onOT83UHA9j/WnJMiRFS24Z4GD/AJ5qhCXDKsKyKq7W 8D1FLaLG9n5m5VMjYAbqaBb5j3PuVf7oFRgCILsXA7bjjPWgCSeSNLdY1VjJn5mz/Skt5Fe34Zlb VSwhpbn92qK 3JJ9PQetV2jZZ1XdtViM44wO9TIC0rC3tlUhjIB1Dd/pUdwfMhO5vTrwKbMWgk 78zfrRbvvaRpMKWJ2iqK8h1pBNJ 7jVm28kCi7tZLcK21uT vvTftTQEbV2t35qCS4adhuZpO CelAdBZB5h VihxwDiizjjbcZJNrDoPWhE 1naoy3QDNQvB5W1TkEHmqSJJrySJVURsGzk8fyqrsLgBvl8wZ96Jv9Woxyx44pHDOqqWYKvQKOlUZjJ4jD8rN9Oc1T Yr/AHfXNWDbFGZSfu8jmmm2Eqtyceh7U47mctSiytHkbvl69Kp3LgvtX8/Wrl1Gy7stk5x61RnQj5Su3kc1p0J6nfeACIfDMQH8Tk/Tmvtz/gihBu/a2tbp1Xbb2c7sT0B8s8n2FfDvhj5fD8ODjf29Oa 5P CNFytp8c9QlV/m/smdVOcFSynkj8D deViup6dG1kzlf2QbX/hY3/BW3wnblfO 1eLLu9wCCCv2mQ49vl9fSv6GvjDcah4g F2tafpv/H5qELQBgcYVuGwf93OK/mz/Y1/aGs/2bf29dK8cara3F/b6bNds0EX sd5JGPGe /j8a/WT4bf8Fy/AXizxLa6ZqWnapoS3TCNZZmR4wzHA3kc4PThTjPOBg15uIu4pI6aerM//gqnd/YrX4d2Lbm/s2AwEHGfkt0HOP8Afz1PXNfm18RrldQ8S3W5n3PeSuS/c7jggfh/nv8AfH/BS/xjH4x03RdWt5kZfN1B4ZI/u/cjGR7fKtfn5rIN3q9xMCreYzMWHfLZzmsaMTSZmiEIp2g8fN04HHr Neq/CJLK0 EOvXDaVr11OyyPLcQWtk9rAFQ7QWmUvx8xJU8ehOM XMu5MfLj6 td54VgtT8I9b3NpsdxlihmisRLu2gAq8r fjt8q4GOOc10R0MTzfzpEf5WZZARtdT9xgcg/n0xg5FffnhD4nTfF79nHwv8QrMNJ4q Hd1GupRjAklgzsmQk54KEsM meB0 BzIrbSoGOzA53YP9Pavob/gnJ8W4fBfxj/4R7VNz6H4ut3tJEZ9sauV4znhcgEZPrVbk31Nb/gpt8KrdfGmh P9HQyaX4ytx58kCfuftAAwxb 869vUcZ5rrf2S/L/aM/Yk8afD3VleObw2Gksbhxu2kqZI8A8cEMPp06kDp/GnxW8G/Ce71H4NfFeG5k0SxcXekalbwl3igf50HyglSuWXODnbjOea4f4jftefC34LfBXUvBfwhttZuNQ1x1 2a1cK2YgV2sxMuGkYLkBQAoOD6gyHU N/LK/L1kHVgcgEd/8APH1qNE8t24LcY461f0PQbvW9VtNN0 1uLy8u2WC3t4ULySueAqgAkn/PFfRPhb9kTwr8LjYzfFTWZP7XvfKEHhrTHVpVZ3Cp9pnHyRqT/tIMbiHYggTzFRifMrhhKrLL5bRn5WLbefr/AJ6U2TdDLuXfgA7mJ6/16V9beNPj/oXwLvbqz8M/DfwHoN1apOuL5Pt98JIpRHsZvlK7uTncwwvU84h8O/to654y8V2OjWv/AAiV4uq6pb2FvDJ4bTbJE6/vJTk8Yf5Quckc9qqMr7ByHyXM2 bb93jKtn7479KaYQCqsM5b19q sLj4n/Dv4hW0cfjL4b6KGmjurma98OyizmsoYGKmZ4ydoZgvABJOffnm/HP7GWj P/Df9vfCHxBJ4strRA15pM IdRs15wdrbd30wDxwT3Fo9QlT00PnGZSFU9W46dqryp85G3huemf/AK/4VqX nNaXM1tcwzRzW5KSoylWjYZyCpGQRVGZfMOMdMcdfbr VbaEONiGHcWdfn2g564zxnP8q7j9n74nf8Kt LOmaq246fI/2fUUH3Xgf5Wz6hc7/qtcSF f5e3JAAP frToMTFYQrM0xCKiKSXyMAADkn261M5aDpo779o74ZL8J/i3qWnwhjYz4vbAhfllgkGR XI gz3rz 1lW41OCNY5JHaRSseOWYnAUD1z9evevorxv8L/ABN8Yv2ZdHv7zTtY/wCEk8L4tI4DZM019ZnASRRgE7flXJyTtPTtR/YS B pTeO7jxNq9jcW1rpJ zQmeIo5uD99gDz8i5HHI3 uK5ZYhJG6pSbPRvgn wp/bfxDXxRrE1zDax3AubTS0i8tiw2lXduqgYJCYz0zjqfpLxP4q0X4S H576 urO3js4y8s8rnagx1OATk7cAAEknuc1h/E/406P8ABj4fz6teSyrBEF2bIWZ3c/dQDGNx5 9hRjJOOvwZ8bfj1rXx81fzr2XytLhJ y6erhoohn7ztgb3Pdj0zgADisad5PUuXuo6n9qH9rfVPjbfTaZp8k1j4fjbaVDETXx YAvydq8ghAeDySTWt/wTC8a6T4S/aijh1FreO61bTZbOymkx 7kLBmUHPBZRjjqMj6 N6j4L1jQtMtL6 0nUbTT9QANrcTwukdznptYjB9fQ1li1Xz43 66YaNlYqVIOQQRyD15ru5Faxz 0dz9bfjXYx6V8BvFzeLr6xk0/7NMVQRFFhUr8iMxOWfdjBwvavyfUmAlWDbkxlRxz34/pWzrvxU8T MtEs9P1rxDrWsWdmoMMF5ePJHEQOCEPyhhk8gZ96w1VmRuueB8vc 1EKaSCcuY pv2dvhBofif4c HZv7F17WL7WJpYbq9srrCaYd7BVaLGAoT5iSQcfXFehfs5 HLvwf8AHmKzW3ZtNknnt/tjW52SqAy8P6HjgHuRXzx8Cv2iovAujrpc/hvS7uOPcVmiu5rO4ckkksyH5upxxx7819A/sf8AibWtY8cQeVqVxH4ft4552szdeYIAOVUqTnblupzyKl6BA8Z LOmHTvHOqIu5THdSKAwxj5zn8f8ACsu0tRt27lzxyflz/n6mt74o3X9veKdSvcrma4cnBxklic/rXN2Zklk2fw5/Tr/WuynsZ1Ny7490r7N4JVoLi3kuz0WCRXcKwOOeQOT dfPV9qWofDrxXb3upJcRyK64aXJyvqNxzgYH5V9LabHNPp2oQqd3mW5c537RgE54zk8jrx1PWvBf2n9BkfwobiOPcpxM58thk5xjJ44A6e4remk5WZPMe8eCv2iVfw1G0THOwHJw2eDjBz/Suh8O/GGTWdXUr8ySEo4Y8kEEfgcZr5O CGutqPh2L 7CSvrzzn/P/wBavavhtMy3bNvyoZWwMDjPTr6ZNRWw6imzojK5zf7XWkSX3w9N0ybpLO52bvY8j/8AXivllH2P8wb5unHSvuX4 6Yt74D1iMYWSWFZlBbPCk5/D9civhy7iMFwy7cFTj6U8O/cOWvdMuacuEZlVflOORya0GuY7Phm2yHjI vY/wD6qydPuJLYHnI6DB/zzVydvtdspZmV846/UcVZEVdFnzz0jb5cdye/4 9QSwssW1uoHHPXNR2fyrlvQjr1zRczgSqoPy9uOaCo7Bp0htw2/jkYHrVwMzqxj2/NwSf5VVDrcOsf3fUn6Z/ tUiJjcFDf3cHnFRuGpYtpmhXlgQTkY6KfpTmvfOdtvy87s5xn6f/AFqotJJjORs2kHHrj/HFOhc Yvy7dvQ op8ouYt6Xcnz1kRQzNw27Pb29av3kG75QzfKd2SMfjiqED/vt21l56g9TV Qm6YZ4dgDk9AO1Z9SiayZSjfKWVnDMOzDI4/SpLpY1nbbyuemfu4qrBO0bd1GMswP3s4GD/8AqqSSfc6/7QA4GWB6VWliojVlQ7VZtrN1OegH6 tLJcZQquF7AHoR61DsjuN8bbW5wQQPm/8A181NG4Mu5ivtg4PGf8aTkUQuNxCbeccg1FtMYLdGI6VcuD9pctty2c5PUn/OetVZo2WRfvbvYdaUSHJjRlg8jffB6leKQySIeT97qSen f60xFVI2G4/McNz15qS82s2C3ytznFC7CIvtQWNV YlT2P9aUcy4PG7nHv7e9NiC713Mvy8HBzyQDzT2nYOflXgkgHoO2a0iT1JiskIOyRhJx06DvTGLSAfiTk tCzrMc4YHpkngn lEUiuwbbn1BPT/Oan1KCICQJt Xb15PT v41IiSB8/N8x4x3phYAcE5xznjFWIbpj8xDL9W5qZeRURlwNyt/yzdu2R16D8Kdb5corLuKjJI/l605A00i/xfMM7v4RToV4 VW69NuM4zVR1BocYlZx7D64OOvb3oihEe7b8nPHvTRdKZlTbjbnnHT/AD/WppoFZ funHA/i n6VMiiS0k2Hy9u3gqAe/8A9atKaRWth8uT2PQD0rNtxhg237vOcVOJC0vzNtz1z/hU2uJsnUK7cbehIyCRn0qGIrGh/hY/wbevt/OnQy Ug2bgAMHPfH f1qZUjnVsbWX/AGe34/5HFZ8thlXyTIvfGCeeagWJwOM /XrVma38uT5/3Y56D5RUa3LIMfM3vzU8zJ5jy TdLKSd205LBjTbW3YXDbmVFA5zzmrTW4KbmJ6Zx lV/tccK7X dm7etejHY5 US8lxKdrDHbA6Ui6lxt/jx0zwakikjkUbQvoPlqjfWxt5lZTsyOG9aZRLG3n3BZo WJ/Cp57bZt46dar6b5kTfNIrIR371fbbzuPzdDg9qBR2GQ3DZb5vlUZxTLqdrn5WbpwCB/n0p8twDt2jr VQJxJwdzZ5GKmRV2LHEpl ZlUKcgZxmkltsL8qn5venzjCbm 8vY1ClwJH2oyq2eQR1qo6kdSGSWS0ZvkDN79q0Le7W7syrRRrIvO4DqPp0qCSPzmKoPmA69hTxC0Me1iOnHrTcSglGRnsvI/wp1tIMluFbsT6VGqiRMk wqOdm2BR97rx2q7WMxtzeAysOu3tnANWLJY7zy1VgrHj5jhfxNRpZbTvf5XAyRjNMihE0vlx4H17VldtgP1A/ZA8Y29OobOR7VE6tJ5TgKxxxjtUtzC1qgDAY7cVHNGq9irE8YrSOwDbSVVZmYDP93FWLu4kXy9o8vcOKrx2RvC235u2AMkU1/OiuPnZmK9MnIxS5QJ552nClljT5TgJ39 aqOVuJNy/u1x LH1NWoIV1Dlgyt0yBx/ qofL/wBH VOdx568VOwEjWUcdpG0l0uZOdg 8B71XkCjzPL3NhsDPGfpUhQsjbl29gfeoHVkbaqOw69K0jImWxKJtrKgXC5 9gk/lRd2 8krwzHnt lRiVo5vljVTgkDgmm/bpMlt3MfOM/yq7okju4ZI4/3n3R2A6 2ajjkx0wq 5yae26U Y2drc/jSKFIUrjjngd6YEMrgZ buegqGWQbMNnGT1qaf503YX65qAbWPv6VUTMqzFo3/iHHB7VUuJGYBd3etK4CmLao oNZdwwA43Z9xWnQjY7Dw1Nu0qKP7wX9a rv CaevS6L8XPOhkKtJDJAcnC8gY5z/tGvkfwzMIrVN3p0r6o/4JvXkMXx0t1aPdG0e4xgnnrxn39ea8vGRvojvw8jB/Y6 HVx8Uf229P0KOWCGaaW8AaYHaCjScHg/wAsA/r96J wm3jzRbi40250PWJLeNlZUADcZHDPj0xwe3HpXxz xvdx/Dz/AIKr2cN4VgjOrajaFeoUNM/T0GMHP4V sXwQ E2jeGdSute0 acLqCeXBbySBvLjzkyMQeSx3MB6EZyRXk4ptJWPSoRVz5P L nm2/ZE8H28kYWXS7y8sJFOSQUg2jnoSSo6Z6Zr5R1Rla uNoKqrsRgZyOf8/jX2p8WNL 2/AjXreSEkaJ49nifk4Kyqw9 xHHuK NPF2iNo3iTUIZGP iylCc7iT7/AP16zomlZaGdPAssWTuX5c53dhzn/wCvXpXw18Y33hj4YanNBrF1pr28jPFCt/ZWscj7R/AwaeVuF 6MdB7jqPDfwv8AAPh7SNJvtQurPXpdWls4FgudRMf2AOD9omfygNmw4CqzeuckVi Cr/SobTxTplnrlrY6Xe3MsVrLc6gLNbmIlgrbBBJPJ8o6Dbjd1BzjqjG5ynmPivxjqnjLVWu9Wvp766EYQu AVAzxwAO/6VQsNSm0W iurOSSG4t3WSOWP7yOCCCD2Oa2/F/hOw8OSwx2ev6brkzM4kNlDcLHGBx96WNO Omeh9s4MkRQr1 UVcYsmQ/xDrd/4p1mbUNVvbrUb64G6W4upDJLLjgAk 3QdBUFhayXlwkEazSTSEIqxqWZieOABkn2FNYgBlXb13DjJI79O3Svpb/gml8MtJu/HXiT4leJIVuPDvwt09tV8qQnbeXzAi1i5G3h/nz2Krnjo5NRKiizpOi2v7EvgHfHaxzfErWLRZr 5aRGbw9aSEDyoQ Vacg5IHfrldofzL4aaRqn7QPj2TT31FNNto4Jb3UdQlDSXF1HExlDyBSTLMCQFxyc4zjmrHjb45XHiPx9rC J7W41fT9YvGutSsZ5xL9knbOTbuv3Nq7QADjAxxjNcv4I8dR/CH4sW raHPJeWOn3QeE3UPltJHxkMMnnBYZ685rJQ0ND3zxH8K9FtbjU9W8UWkni6SS/t7a8vHV7ae1t5EVI5Ui67uQGc85H 8T4FrVsf2aP2jriGSN74 FdWOxCwjaUJym4gYU8qTxjjoK7Px5 13rVzdw3Gh395o7Q713Wx2ySFnLsWbBJG48AcjgjFeK6tq9x4g1i6vrqaSS4u5Wlmkdi7SuxyWLHqWOT69adOFmTzFeIzX0rHlmuCC6qoJc8nB46d w6ele fCbwc3wI8S3F34gvpPCl14XjW91e8tr9G1C4uSjNb6ZbovHmNuUyja20A7yu3B8r E3xDj FPjKLXU0u11S7sYXNktw37uG4C4imIwd wjIU8EgE9MH6Km17TtB8HNrVxqug3XgG30GTzUkVJNU17WZ1LMzg/vRL5 DvOFSOPAHJNXJAmVfFeg6T 294YaeC303R/i1ptkt1JaW0ytDrMBUuF XA85VwSvBG4ZC9B8marZyaZcSwzxSRyQsUkRxhgykggj1Brt/hH441DwbrlqtjJqMl5HcLNYwWUogea6x5ce9yD 7G45XGCCw43Fq9N/bL8HWfxK8GaZ8VNHjt1 3SnT/EUVvKskdrfrhdwZCU5IIJDYJKEZ3ZODuh7nzRdMFG5v4emRyDXo2g KbOPw7prWOk2di2mWMskk4GZ764bCFnYAHb8zEIOBtAOR188/si41WXybaCa4mVSdkUbSMBkD Ee4APqa7Wy8NeItJ08Tazod1aWO7aEEe2QKPvFl6jHy8NtzznHWs6lRPQumfcX7FevK3wRgv7i m1fWGlNu8McqtJZjcRFAoyAgIyc9CT3wBWH 39qerQ/s86XqsLXWg3zXsK3lvFIEYh42/dMynkA4yAf8K81/Yy IbfCjxFBo9nfaHdaL4glXzA4ZrqMgHaSuQY26g54xtz0rov Cg/ij/hYnwt8P6ho81tdaJpupz293LbzB1WcAIOnBAwRx6g5xXPGneep0yklE8v/ZD KdudU1bwT4ovl/sfxgYfs91ef6SunX0RLQSYk3KVJJQ59snGK5XUPhjceCPitt8fQ3ENmNWNvqTQMBPcgENI0KHHygMPmChRuwOeBwKsoGdvPXGMg4NfQngDxlof7WPh3S/DPjDURpfjPS3WLT9XdlVNWgB2iCZmOPNAOFZvQc8kHrVNLY45SPRPitq/hzxb4O1TTE 0yeDtHtbTUZ9Vg1Nr6WKEZitreKORR5cjuTkHGADnnkfMHxy HMPws8d/YLOa4uLG4tYr23aZQJkSVA6rIBwGxj0z6V6Z49 I3iD4G/GjXkt/COnaPp0aRxx6LfQeZalIv9TM CBI/BbcCQWLdeteMeOPGepePvFl3rGsXDXWpX0rSzSlNu5jxwoAAUdAAMACtObQwlcj8LeDdU8c3U1vpNnLfSW8L3UqxkfLGmAznnoC315r0j4r/sp658G/CFnqWozJeNdOouEtbeRobTK5G6YjaWPAwMjJ65yBzfwM IS/DH4l6Tql0JJLFZPKvI1J/eQP8ki4xzlSePoeuK9U8RfHSTxN8GfFUem2GqalDGYrCTUL7UPlgt2f92Et/wCAkbVJ5xilzW1KieF6NOw1CNfunJwVOeQP5V9ifBK3sfhn8A9W8TL50d1rcP8AZ1lHOCJF5/eEY5Izz2ztXnkZ8N/Z7 BV34w1mDVmvILfQbWBpNVvpUwtuhBDRjd1c4JyOBke1d78TPi9B8Qddh07RYza HdDiW2sEA271AwWIxxk89/rWXNdmydjmr6NpLXczMx6kt39AfxH61RtEAlZh90fd7GvVP2cvgNeftGeO18P295HYxpbtPLcSJ5nlKuB8oyBuO7jP4 3 1v ytD zlr2mtpt9cappN9F8s0irnzRncvykcYwe2PeuujPoYTV3c858E6u1g8dr9jsJBM3MkkOZACDjnI6dOc9a8c/aE1HRoPDFxY3PmrJb arYHXgEdD XT/AB9m8HafHfanHJNdQ2ggbcqyAtv9hwR27ivE/wBqrRkfUtUZVGN5mDYz5jcgc8cYwfp7V1xtzIyPL/2dbtRaSxvtj8tjkEnqenA56entXv3w8mhOq7d24spDH6f05NfN/wAHH8jULpVxtL7hz04xgf59a968AXh/taEBG3NkjHVfX0rprWaOilsekeNrZtR02SN1 W6s3CjruIXGfz718N614Xu7S nkmt7jyVkK Z5ZCn23dPwz2r7wuoJLyPSY23L5krRncPlHDY684/pxxW18A/2SdN LnwcvLqfU75V8ufbBtVlDqT2PbIAxxx2PFefTqKJVSinqfnfBarBEysVXcB15/wA4olj8hdvqQeB1/GtL4leGj4O8d6jpfmeb9hnePdgjoSPy/nxWQkm2RSfmGACfU9K673RykrQCMgMyqrdBjpTZLNmfczNtKj6HmpJW89lUD5jxzwO/X X4UkSsi7eDtPGTSAfDFC58xmVdvAX61JJfkoVK/Lx0HH e9VPubmZT04x2qeLamPm8vcMfe6jvn9aOV3uTEkdPO aNs7hyTnA7/wAqhWfkjG7/AAolnXOxcjjr2H/16WJhJN6knAzwccCqkEi3aNt8tmUqGPAx07fTH41esVWVWQNtbOVGMDPrTbrQxYxl/M8xlBPXvz3qHSY1N6p28jnPdq5pXCJaS0PdvlUAAZ6AdP6UjLtRvvdcgenP0q0V81ztVhySOOo/lTLuPMIX5vlbJ54H41CbuadDLcMt20ysrYGFJ6Cpvspl2tu br9enNRpbss7DO7bhgasNciYK/TAHQ9DwO/0qrXJJI5G29l9vWieAtuU9huz6VXllUS5ZWbaOSB1/LpUzgyWu49c9M9v85/KrSsBDHD 7b FAM4IzuPc1Hc2rsm/d8pGAfUdP61LbvJM21vu8g agvH2bVX/dbnlRSkV0G6JH59zJu4289etOWUC43DmJjk/wD66hs7f9x94qzNgkHinzhkGCdp4H1 tVAi2pO6xsNsa7tvIYjp7/pTQQki/wB0HIBPSpEAUBV7jnHPtUfnKOm5cAfL lEk2VdkiFm 6F8zNT2seUVSW3Hrk/MaltoV2qyncudpx2POf601CTuLAKVOQQO3ShR7hysmkj2ruUnavfpioRK0Dc8e57ipWullj5yemOOuOagnRpN21mdcZAHX9KJIvYji3PLtZt24ZyB0NXray3yn5SAQctjv/Sq9pBvC/LtxxzyD6EVcnTcVjxw3LAn0/wA/rxU7ijsWreHywqqpAXn09qj8rkltu9TtYE5x/wDXpUnZFxu2j6dO36jNRO/mS7m by Fxxx79vxqRSI7qXYvoNwXOfx/pUlvNwyszOnXgc08xFVCnnHfrj9PpSCFt42jn09aHoHMTSzZRVUhWz1z2qPyMf3m91BxTkiwrDGO2PT/APVTHdnbO5vyNEYp7knmcN48Vu25WbdjAPQetQq8czMzL82MDApFlmiRVAZd4GMdcVGx8naI8hv4jjA9K6mzMS0DQX3llVTscHkVf1OCNbZs/Nt6Z7VnlF85W3Hdnn2qeSeR4yqNn2zQu4EVo2AQyj245qTzPJTbtXAPHqfamw2zMu7hiOTUzfumG5mdm4GR0o5gCbdIFbb7EAcVFbuqXWXby1Ix0zUplYRhS3yqSNue9QyJuUnd7DH9KpagTSW0cjs0jB2AwAM4OKdBZwrtO75pOSDxj6mq8MBjA3N9KsXkUNrHD5Mwn3R5dcFdjc8e9VGNgJHIhj3L16cd6jzG0TNJIxbOFQD9f/rVGbguNkeFDDH0qNk8qU Zx04qgJI4S5yPl44JNEOnNPPiNTIVHQdv8/1qPz187buO37wP/wBakjvWtJBLC8kcydOcHNAcvUkeORrjEnGOo6Gp1gjgTcp27upHWoZDM6JNIu4zHIYt0 oqnM7bjsZuT3qZBsWLi682XaoY7SduT0pskrTK2I9vbBPXtTY1kDrwN2c5x0qxdXTWkm24787VPSiJmV7q5aBDGIVUMANyjk vJqQ2Y zbvzJbJpsYiurhhIzNGvBK9qsXM9rLB5ayMqoCFGMlj2z7Gm2UkZsRkjYMJm2g/d9akW6MQxt3L/epX/cL5nyMrfKOM/lT7dUmXLsqHGQD3 lMkhiaUws03zL/AAg9RUaTm6kbaPlXpk96tXc/mY3fN5fTkniobdtiNmMkOcjmiJXKNurGa0dVkRo9w3Ak9R65qtbRLC24ruGOAatyGabbK/TbgFju4FROrM6 uOfeq2M5DDudW2t7cdhSWcKwRsv979aln S3AJGe2KiV1QdG3dfb6047EkV1uUbfl9aryFiAuBx0wOtXLqUH5t3J7YqpJHvbrg9BiriTIqXW4Rqq7VYVQuk3PzuB9K0bmDy2 b69Oap3aqW3c7mHpWvQzkaui3G2JF7DuOSa hf2DvFUfhX456dLJ8yyK6kE/e X/HHPavnPRpN1vx95TivTPgBrz6J8TdHmZ2WP7QoYqeQDxx2//XXBiKd9UdWFdmekftFaBfWX7d oTaazLfSaj/aECqTHuzGsqr8vPKjHHJPvX6L/ALLPj b4tfBO11Jmjt5nRoZIUBQRlMrgqecnbnPWvhL9qEap4P8A2xfC saS8q6hqUFk8EoUHMjB7cFeO3y/gB719Wfsr GvFngb4Rvut7ySObWLixnuE ZJLndvZMrwOuewz6815GJ0gmepFNM668vVk H/AMUtLbG4Np tQ5OSdhVXI/EkHpn3xXyn8R9QXWPHt80asiui4jDlvLxwQGJ6Aj9frX1pcaVN4Y8fPa61a3FnH4q8L3Fm3mIVyy7gpx1ZvmUADnkH0z8l O7KSz8RCRo9vnOI5HH/AD0xkj6DaawoyV7G1bY6q8/aV8U2el6LY6Hf3Wj2ukaetoYo2SRZ3DFmk2sp5IyM9 9R/B7xXqWueMtYa41GQ3esRGS5lN41pJckHkDyYmlb5T9yLbkdxjNcHKcFtyrtyOc45/D/AA71tfDTW4tC8YW8kziO3uA0EzGeeNNp5 fyP3rj5QdikFjjnFdkTj5jndesP7F1m5s5I5IpLed0KlGUgg46N8w/4Fz2PNU1XzEO0bucnnp7V6N8YtcuNMum0q10fTtK02ZBMrLon2K4u14 bMxe4ClgcZYbupFefybvbDfw4zzWmgtyqYhIpPOGIAyP8/nX1x8OZrX4af8ABNdCFjjuvH3ix2ullgacXEFop2xlFB/jHBIwCefUfKEfHba3Q o/KvquDxtrXhX9hr4bXWg6l4g0 4afVAw0hBIzv5pb98D0jXOc4JzjgZrGpG5rE8h8M/Brwvq/gaPxV4r12 8O2mtahPZWcGl6QbryvLAYvKxdQgO5dowcgE54xXH/ABe Gx EvjdtJ 2LfxtBHc204UqbiGRQyOQehKkcdjnHFfTH7PZ1XRvgVN8QLvWfE88dxNd3eqxWqwyG9ne5SCJY45EKL95mYhckAAY4B ff2p9OvtO/aB8TQ6prE2t6hBdKst1O26b7ikRuBwpT7u1cAY6L0E3a0CR568QdcHgLxwc/5 pqOSNYplDMu5s7QSfmwRn6/eA/GrEku0H FkHIPav0c/YC GOh/D79lfR/EkGkx6prGvQvd38sVuk93OdzqsCk9AAMbARliTyTVSnYIxvqfm2LcW8jMyiPbyRk9fXpVafYV4X5umWxj8 tfZn/AAVQ AOh BbbQ/FWl6fHpd5q07Wt7bxIFXeYxICVHyhlO4EqcH3618aXDKlvJJn7o3ZyOMetCldEy0dmWtJn02zs3kvIrq ullQLaoRDbvHyX3vy5J VQqgdSd3GD75 z78UNO8daL428Gau k6Rp/ibQpJLOy02zaGHTLiD/VDc3zPI ByWdmwMknisvVP2aPCelW g6Rcal4wPiLWrKC4W7h0xZNLEsyB/LVh8xVcEFjjO04wK679hr9mTULrxDJqusSSfYrO4kNhCw3xuQdrXAGSAxx8vcY9Bzx1qltDSnG7uelfsg/sl2/w 8AbtaiWW6u9sl2Ix5YuJRg7eDkon3evJLHua4n/goF4cfwz4KmuNOX7LaySQW90sa/eDFsZbqPmUD3zn1r6m8ZeNLDwPoc1xNcQ2tvYQmaeSQlYrSJeC7EfhgDJY4ABJr88v2p/2lbr45az9itVls/DlhMZYIpMeddS7QBcTHON2CQE5CKcDncTnRjzSubVLJHlOn6rcWsTbLqdPMQxybXbJUjBU4PQ9x39K93/Yy8Q2/jXTPEnwz1SRfsvii2M nOV3eRdRq7HA6nIwevVSeD18V8D BdW IGvW k6Hpt1qeqXDfJBCpZiOMt/sqMjJJAHOSMV7h4V A m/s ePrPVPHHjS10HVNJEd1Bp2lKb 8ZwQ2x2X5UHy7W Y/ex711VNEc8ZO54l4i0Cfw3rt5p15FJDd2NxJbzIf4WU4x1PYA nNUlkKSk7tjLg5IxyBmvsf4/WHwjvbTTfHmvaT4g1KHxgAUudOuBGisoOcxnGGIBz15U9OtedXPw1 B/iaC3 z694q8G3F4iyWzaraC4tmDHCtlTkA4I5YevOKmMrjcbnN A/2oprvw9D4d8fWMvjPwzY7fslp53kSW7gkb94G9iFYgAsBz Nakvgr4T/ABF0yG38P JpPC8jStO1vrlqSSWAynnr/Au0YOOh uM74l/sfa18OPCi65Y6rpHibR7iVILWfTZfNe5Ztzf6sFmXCqxOc4x9K8kltfssh3gb2OTnnH9fy9q05bjPdLT9mrwxFqtndf8ACxPAS2tsY98Ju2kM7DBYkHBw2DwP/r1o6Fqnwt Dx1gyeLL7xfNqyFJ9PsLRra2mwwYKzsCRzgZBB/IrXz3bzESfeyoUZ v1pTJ86r36/wCH9av2YnpqejfF79pTUvibZQ6TZ2kWg G7WQfZ9PtGAjQA8bsAbj nOcdcw/Du YxqFYAd8nP f8K4FT 3tuznn fSuu HMrCdvvMvReeSeKUqaS0I5rs 2v CcFizeOvEl5tbdZ6Q3Q8JuySf0H61veH7n/hpb9mPxFoszPLrnhO4eaA7juMW7eMcZ6Ag/T6U7/gm9pMdi3iv 1JJNOg1DTRFHcTKUjCYOSGPHHX6kdM13Pw58VfCL9mbxh/ZOj6jNq tazcrbXF50TJYkA8bQuWPCA8nJNTTlZ3FLY ND4Z1HQtUs47yyngkmKuqyoVyMjkeo lZPxj8F2fiGLVFubFWYK26Ql8IAoOVySeuevPTGK hP20/GV94g/aBjguFt2t9NMf2dkZWDIWDDcfbGOeP1rxX4j MQsl5DcSRwtJwIQAqk4I6joT3x1rrpyZB8d/CXSFfxhcQrleCPm6jb6j15zX0R4A8LLHqluwG8qwIyeuf06V4/8AB/SvO Iuqc8Cd0zgENg9enGQB2HWvpPwPoive24QLvjY4J/z/wDrq8RUvojanE0NbHlR6TEx63wUbV9VweP6V7T wJIt98JtSj3Bgt7dKcnplm/z7815H4xH2W70VZN25rnevB7Bc/5Fep/8E82b/hAvEStl/L1W8OOhx6Vy6mx aP7TtuLb44a98u7dc5Zv4TxXALN8ny7Rz1z0/wD11337Us/2r46a8eW23J6dMdefzNcCsIjBLbuny 1epooo8 UdQgl2ONw4wO/BFWLgPbRB1PQZ9vy9Kjht3VfxxwcUSRsjLkZ28jJ6H/OamO4pbE0cv2mxUScOo69j6UQhYVVj0PQ5xioSm/bt bcMkAkZNDWzSRBVLMqjgZ9qOYgZMywodrfjnj/P1qe3tmKIzbdrYJOO3rTLRfMDK3r9M w9 RUttuEgT5fLUcH0HGP8aTZSRJJcEoF8xevc/oBS2JNs/LNnGOG6e/8A9anrGobsPw289v14omTc4UbSByQD1/AVEijTt7uYuvmSMQ3U9 lPuBJIvDYIbGT P61A8sZi /5bjqccj3zUE0jWzRrnL9QS2d315pclzRR6E11bIm35t397noeBx dV0ba7bfm8wfL1P f606OYX0kY8xlXoO addKySNtZWwck4/kSKnYBllOrTqF 8fmJGNuB/npV6WSO3hbDbf73HUZqjOowNuC3Qr2b1NQ3DtFDy33iOAM/XimtSJblmYxoP72Txn lVZZVuH3Ev/d6dMdPyqv56u5ADH3PPNPjIQfdbOMjngUAmSyaq1q5Vl3L1z/IH9aDcNcBJNpXcDxjmqs33zlfl3c89c9qvToqt5a5CqP/ANfSgQRxkKdsg575xj86dHaF/mU892biocLAuDu2nnP frViG6Z4gvVsZGeM1XMA6yvPssjEdGPK1Zlm3szLIwVucd6p2tpJcB2G4IDz045/P9KeBiNlb7wwenI4P fwobLjsSSTEKdrEc8VJGplj3K23aD7ZzVeGWONm/vdzjINWdOuGjJjZmVMFiSeMc1IXRZtz5R 6oAAKgH/AD61YLeaPlOe4HP0z lVjJ5oIPLLyD7VJG3lhvu7Wzx/n8uanm7C5guGLwr3ZTk0nEeQp69PahT50anK7ZDjBAPTFOt41eTb93cBjPT8/rVEgCyj5G 6DyD9Kmhjbj5WAB 8RnPHao3Q26sAWA75FPsLrdEVB47jGcVnUKiT7VlAY/LjrkdfQZ/z0pyQs65Xbj/eA/rVeWbzXVT97PI9KmV2x8sbMOxA61N2ioxPHYZ5FY/Mvy8HnBIq5d3ObbMZ37ucdz9aU6a25ZFG4noKiuoWEvzZVs856/Su45/Mh yMw3Mu1s8D0p0f7kfMrLk4OD/9amtLtBX7xJyPag3ZkGzy920ZJ9KrlFdEyX/ln5VPzdMjINOguzDN833cc1DC7SJj5fxHSpFlVpG VW4wuP8A61Z8rGWlaO5Zhujy3QVHd6fHF8yyKzd8NkVVii3BWbhe ad5jgtj I960jGxLZJKwUhe2c4AqGSUzLzuVuvHYURmSaf7u7avIYcVL 4SDlmLBuQDxijVFcxBFKsSkn7wzViyVL AsFVmB49qj1C7WSJdy7TgDharLbtCjPuZV7kd/atEiU9S5NDvjZ9o4GfpUnkI9rHt3fXufc1HBfSwxLtj TjGR0p95d9EYbd3Ve4981LRtLYr317 82ru24wee1SJHHd2bt90rjGe9NlsWifO0H69qjELOSuQvcjFETMSCFllxuDP60s0KyHdI2H6AA0qSKZGYsu5eBgUjqs43BcleTn19arQnQjEZiby06A8D1qxYWZYKW4Ug8Fcmiy/fBtu3avNTXurzInlqPLWMcYrE11GXOkqs48wsyld2dw/D6VBdQxwxja0megXGc1NAXETM3ys3OTVG/dpflx8w6Y71tHYwdkOWbA2rn3H9aLWfdPtk4U9DTstHFjbtZjk5GG/ tUJy8nysDJ7 tEQHag7CIqjYVepPf04qOCaSdB83EY5wowKHErldyn1z2am2wlWJo/7xLY749P/AK1G4AXbAUjHqfSkK7PwGMgZp7 WsfzMzPjOMdKjV96/dyc9 KIktDQVDbmVfUVHPwy8beePSnyzbUC7d3PUd6rTXslwu3jap/LtWxnzFe8P1bjkVn3W4/jx9K0p4/mzuXn071SuUZz8u3p0x1qomciz4ffCMu7qcdM11Hha5bT9ZtpI/vRtlQPUf0rj9JkKSH2OfrXRWEyxTo2O cjriscRsdFH4j6s/bbuZNU8IeBvFlr8slrBDGjjh8mMyjr6FevYn6Z/XD/gly3/AAsT9mLwv4msbhl0nULJW/s9kHl29wGYPKT13HOOc9/WvyX1O4g JP7GUPlmGSaztjCc/eSSP5lwQOpBHA9Tmv0k/wCDbL4kw/EP9kjUvDNw0bXXhHVnj8pHwWRxuH0HToep7V8/iYtwPYjJJ3LH/BWLw1J4DvfA/jm3hMkmhapEtxIvXy2PpnHXHOCePcV8P/tF6UsOuahdWqtIPtD3duVXKhZD5mSxwMbWPAz29K/W7/gp78F28f8A7J3iq2t7X/SrWze7hVV YlPmGPyBwD dfkj4Y15viT8NdNlu22zW8TabcliScxk49xlGH/fPHHFefTlZ6nRUjzQ0PLf Eqs5oQzXKqO4Bzj36f5/WprPxLb2lzBcRysGiZXDROVYHIJ2nqD78eteOfFxLzwX4wmjVsws7mN8bNw3Hnb1XPGAazNN8UTz3luLpmaJiAwY9RnHP/169inFNXPLlKx9ieMPh2/xA0rT9c0oabDZTRgTXnktY2G8nJAubmTzLlwT8xCkZ 6u3r5rqUMdpNPCs8N0sbFBPFnZJ/tLuAOPQkc0/wCHLpr3hbUYIbeZJbe3LtMlskvlxAAqst9dShLWEEMPLiXc 3AxmoIZt8W5fm3c4HcVtyIrmIox5TqW/i5HNfSXwwRfiL wtqGmraahfXvhPxAJvstnc RJPDc8fM 1hsDbiwI5C9VHJ bpW2/7Jz69a9r/AGGPHmm6X8UrrwprzKnh/wAeWTaPdl2IjSRv9UxORj5vlzkfeHcCuWV0aRbueTaMNch1Oax0lr6a401/PkjsJDMsPlsT5nyEjClM7 RxnJxmse7vZr6dri4lmvLiZ2mlmldpJJnYkszM2SSSScnkmvWP2kZPFXgPU7rwPe30NtY6e7G50bSLVrWwtwGCxmU7R5zFSCXcv99RuySo3v2cf2UdJ J h6TqusapqN7Hrk0lrBYaRBu/s8ruLT3k74WJEVWbaoORtG4E4EplSPAwnmjHLOwz1zivdf2WP2 Na/Zj0WXQbjTY/EXh2SUyRQNOYZbMkHcI2ww2kjOCvBNeTeNPAdxoE9zcQx3V9ob3ctvY6obdo7e9COwV0JyOduQM8Vz7x Y245UAc8ckH8605LoOax9nfEPxDN/wUy Cupahoum3WkeIvAt47W l/afMhvIpACMH5cyFU67RgjAGCK K9Sma0eSGSFo2jJSRX UgjgqQRke4I7Yrpfhl8Y/EHwT12HUtCvZIds6XEkBOEuQvGGB4wQSPoTXt/wC178MfDfx31Hwv42 Hd5Yzal46nWG70pGxNDPty0rpn5VABLEgAnnNcrlylRi5M1vA/hOPxpa6NoHhvWNcg0nTYLWS7uYNTeRdRRoxuXa3EDeZlQoGMEnAA4 qtE0qz8BeG1tbdYY1hhDyOoIjgTO3IHXaCQqqOXbpyTXmvwW HGm/s7/DO3so5IG xwtd3t3P 5iaQruluZWOSqKoIUdlAAyWrjtA PFv8Q/i5dX7TXVv4T8D6Zca9dRXFuYp9QuFXy4Zn9cBz5afw8ZyxOOOpecrnVZJHhH7ZX7Quq/FHxxqfh LzLPw/ot7JEtuzhpLydGKmaYrwWyCFUfLGCQCSSTw/wABPgX4i/aN KukeDfDMUcmq6sxzI5IgtIVGXmkbsiLkn16DkiuZ1jVpta1a6v7ri4up3nnJI ZnYs3TjqTzX1h4G1y0/Yt/YpsLy4jubfxh8diyzSwTKt1YeH4jsIjbB2NO7YJ4yuQMEZHdRjyxOWUjl/jB8T/AA78AfD2teBvhDrEaWunSR2 seJQdt/4hlywfyTzst42yBtIJzkZBZn5/wDZAsbL4x6lJ8PPE2nwSRarb3U j6nJGySW1yQDncpBYEjHHuOpwfO/iN8OE8L2ttq2k3kWpeHdSO22uAQro4XJikTqGXntg x4Hb GPizZxfBrQbyXUk0/xF4B1KKOBYgfOu7N5A4C9/lZBkZxgDpxmqkbonQpfHez8WfBPw6vwv1qaxubDT5/7UtnjXe5V94UI7AELuDDbgeueTXHfEfxJa IU8OLayeYun6LbWcxyRiVQS46c8nGRwcV7v8A8FALnSfiT4Y8E/ELR7FpIfFUJM9 07M25FVRbbPuoE2npycnrjJ YQu0Mw2gr3PXGPr9amOi0BvU9Q Bnxk8XeEPG nyeEbdG1JrYafHawQeYsinbk7ScBn2AFuDg4BxxXsnxY BWg/tGza1/YMOl6J8UNAOdW0mymDWuouACzxHON4zg/Qg9c1e Hvwqsfgv8F9H1K41nw/Zyasi302v6asrX0eR8sEcvChQQEIGBk5wTgD5r G/jFvBnxDj8RHUL63vNNlN1bzQ/NLNMDlVcn FiSWyD1x3zVbAmzlb3T5tHvZLe5hmt54nIkSUFWiYHkEfp9aiLZlZlbc20HjqeOP0/lX0h 0x4W0/wCM/wAM9J LmgWccX2o/ZvENpBwIbldqGTnuTt49CDzmvnMqxVV 9xwueh/H/PFaRkTKLYp WY9Ov159K7z4J H28U62tjHNawTH5h5z7d/IyF9WxnAyPrXAxKHdd3yKTjI4xxXu37Hfw m8QeNrXVBLbrZ6ezO43hpDt6EryeoJBxjjqDg0SkEYntXxK JWofDS60fS9NvpLEWtsPMRTlXc4Y5HTvjn0 lcyPiHoXiabdrWmlbhSD9v0/91Mpz97ZgKxHPcHrz0rYsfDcfxc1HXNXvlkaS8ultLUlyAkjtwQAeVVc8cgZHFc/8YPgDa AdHk1bR9csdXs4SElWNvLngc sZ5I46j XNRHfQJJpHUaR4Dj8RXpvrHX/AO1pI2AjSYlZwMH76klgRhuxHHvz4r8a4He uAyruWQk4OenU/of1rrPhR9r1HX9PbzAGD7y8ZOfLXluR7Kfz9qw/jPetrl7e3khZ3kly3HGOR1/z0rrjHQzPF/grF9m8YahNwrRzn6AdRj8 tfR3w8ula9t/lVcEEnPT3rxb4V6B5M2pTfxTT7gccqACAMfWvZfhoGN27EgMqEkY9RkfyrOodVKOh0nie1TUPFWiq3zHzZJuuRlUIB/yf5V6H/wTfsJJPgf4h1K44je7vWDBsggZ5498fn6c155q0zy IVuGdlFjp00xfORFxgE5/3s4/wNef8Awp/4KYeFfhN yPq3gG3026XxFJPcCScdJN8rHCgg9 CW4GOc9DnGLaCpNR3PkP8AaFulvPjV4gZWD/6VtP1wDgf/AFq5BYGKs38Kjqf1zUuta82u6rcXU3M1xI0jEc4JP8qLGbz1k YLtztyf/rV39LM8/2l2MQyRj5T97GGAzxSSt8v3st1HGKsyW/kbvn3cDikKeZj7vpTCRWUgy5yu5jjpj3q6gVk RW3beSRzmoZW8s9BkY5x0oWQg9dx7k8D8qAiRyQ7bnOPmbAz6mpgGJX5m68gDBqRYlmf5lKnqAD1P8AkU5JNsnzsF8wArz09aDSISK7nndjODjjB9aIG4x8v94H9OakifziyqSCeBjnn/JP6etRybbcHzGVdp4bHTBGKV0TsSNcsQoCrz8uAOCabNcl oKt93k/dPb/AD70sjrPnB U88fWk8oXMWFYLjGcDvzS1RXMxlrbLG/HzNjgAj5al2yfxNx1OTVW1LW9zzuHODjuKuNcbQv3tx4z6/5/pWciRwi 0EbgwCnIVSOcep/Oprqw81Fz8vOSB3HfpUNs6M27 HByB0NTSXTTpuzjaemOo47/AKVUZAQLbLCZPLVivqe9QTaeLZ1bLewDcA9KtxR7vm6KO asS26XCIrMwVSeQKnmbKkZM8JkuFO3cpGGU1IJAJFb5iy5/wD1fyqVYzldvI6Zxjp/n9KWGPypvMx90HGBn1qiSGS1aSX5vu43EgY/zmmRIwPoo5yTj/Parkkqqdv3WySeSf8AP/16I3wo3BRtGRnofXNJ7AFletYKVCq2/PB9asbhNFu2/eHPHehYwW3Kq/MM8Z2npT7WwVYGVd3JxuJ/LH60y4xuMhtVjLdGXsx6gd/501mSIsMhduN3PQZwP51akt28hjt3YyMevtjv0qGaLzJN0gOM8ccfpQKUbFmEOiLyu7jgd81K8q202G 9ng561HFNthX65Bz1Hb/Pt7UpRJCqksT2UHv dY9SSYNGbX5UDNjg9h/ vnrUcKYmDKqkNxjdxjinou6PzPm3dcK3T6EfQVDJI8bjHyhQS3PP f1rTnTRUY3NLUZlkj2qCcDntu96oqnlt8qtlsZ4qaGUI43Hh f5USRso4chlA3A9v8AIrPqVy2ISshJ UbnAPXGatRiPZ8zbW9AcYqsszQOq7fvZJI7mnoyyAlmKtnkGpeoRkjzeHWLiNowpyI gx1qnfGSe4Zn 8TnA/hqYo2Q6/d v5U68tmljWT5fmHXHGK7pGW5TWBluAoC7cYbrnNOntvIK7unb1appIZLe5 ZbduMBs/MKLx1uI1f5flGGNXF9yOUrq644yMj603HmyD5iPpU8CpLGzqp2rzzzikX75bbjacjBxn8asCRpNhXcNzKMVHBtmHysqnkcjrUzq0wMm3jB6UacA0D7vlZnIGTz AoFyoiEMlvLxnb64zmot3PJbqe2M1YuZm81tpztAz7mqrXG44bnucnrUyfQXKMl3XbhWXaDx0wBVlA0UQDSL8pwuB1pWeNWX LcMgH VW3t1eP7ytj1/Wqi2UV2u2l VjjnqO9NNsnnbvmZuMU6REKDO3HemyhYV 8vTqKCm0NaSRXkI VemB6UQObmFmzujX1qZmjmRVWTqvIb lRxwNaxsEb5WycdeanmM5FUQ/O3lp94546iic UAvEeQM8/e tPjvZZHWIZZR3p91Gudsm7aRnIGDRzEkdvGsMYY9cEcHNTmRpIvuKEHPXrVe4GfmHy44684xSNc XB8mfmHr1oiVzPYkmOD/CFHHSqc5a3naSM7Wbjk5qwJmaz2soPJINQi3aV41bhi3BPHSrjuTy3HQQyFtzN1PRvTvTZFTrsBZuN2TVm5t2lZfm3SMcYznmmfZ2iXcenTn lOQEdz8sCr5nHYA8Cobe2aZlfPy4x1qZnXzVLHrkD3qFzsm2AnuaknUkkZYD93IxkH3qq0qicE9GGcYq0X2xqvO7jr2quYzJxjI3cD1quYTZGY1YMfyFQiLe2fbg tW3McI VCzd entVYxSSrwrN/SqIaK9xsjY92HY1Vl/et3Vehq1JAwds5 XrnvUUpSPJ27sjPP9a2iZyKSy/ZJ MdcDmtqxnZ2Xj7w4z/SsGQsw/vc/lWppl3 5Hy9qmpG5VOTTPpD9mDxBHrnwx8VeG5rry2jiS8hXdyQrZbAHJ4J vbvX1B/wb9fHy4 An7eOpeC4ZLc2Xjy2aBTK7RrHJEdy7QONzLxn6V8I/s P/8AhAvifpt/IUa3eUQ3Af7hRvlOfpuP c16Z451O /Zs NnhP4jeE7iFptPuU1CzlALIZY2wd2fVW6dMH615VSnaTTPUp1Lxuf0/fEPwRB8R7CSG4aSGxli8treJuJOOSzHLflX4FXPg2P4UftC/EjwTbzR3MdjqMrWwi5i/dPk4wTyY3GeecetdT8Tf CunxB Pfh2zuNY8Z/2fpt5GJEsLEeTgt0QonzFhyvU/eIyO3h2p/ElvBPxnj1xo/MuDAl5cwzH5njlBRtxO7kjJxyeK8aVKXNax6WFkpRaOe/autI/D2ow6j9j8yS6Ty45Gj/dowyST lc38CPg1H8RPDWoeILix1XxBNZ3Ygj0fTbiO1afIyZZ7iQ4hgBwPlBPJOVVSa9 N/w8h KPwvvLbT2Wb5RfWMhYEMpyyBVPcjAyc8D3r5s/Zw8YaF8O/iIbrxRbpdWCwuqxy232uGKbgpK0OQJNoBwDxlgcZAI9CjdRszz60XGZ6/ceHdF8A/Gzw9Gsf9n6DcWqm6ufsL63Y2V3lv3dq8zCG4fG1TK Y13ueQuTc8e22lx Lb6TQb6bVNMmkO26adZ90vJdTLGqxMwPJEWUGQATXKfHb9pvTvifpV5p l6fqf2XUr2O7kfUrkSLEsShY44Y1GI028kZPYdAMej BzN8avhzZxR ZqXiW2RVig3NLJ5KEAlFCx2ljZx8EkkuxXnAORtLRGK3OIDMztuVWH06/5xT4pmTa0bMGXBVxwV9CO enOK2vF3hy38MXkNvDrFlq0hjBuHswWggfJ/drJ0lI7svy5HBbtkGDeQo bHIJHb/8AVWKRtHc r5r6L9uL4H/a4WmuPiB4St86hpEE4tf EjCoVhmbAJOzJ46nLKCpcsPOvg9feJPgP4O8RRyLo/8Awieo6jaaR4j1EOZMyMrebbWx6O6xyESOiMBt4JG3Pk/gXxxrHw18U2WuaHetp qae KVV7d1PXKnoQe3rX0zf8AxL8I/tj6HYyXc1n4Z8daPDcPbafeOBpN/cyr806r8o8zIDcjOQByFGc9maaM5L9oj4kWdl4I8T27eJ9M8RXHiq4trbRdH01t1r4d0q2I2O3GI5GCogQHccSOwywr5un/AHTrlX2sMcA g/KvU/Gn7OWs6Jcx2c0E9ncTXNlp9ql0uRfzzL 9cMvypEhHU9cqMAk4qeJfBdxH8IvDmm2KxXEkN/q9zNNE5MbxReQvmDPO3AOCPpgkHFe1sjNo2Phbp3w91jwzttbW4fxZZy203/E2ul8m8ClnnjigUFQu1NuX3E5HuK gPhN4D/4RC6v/ABDq0gk1fVHklja4CRfYbMANg9AmF5ck4VAo45FfNfwa8W6x8Pdd0u31Bo7Xw7Z3EN5ebbaJpvKnwcB8bsOAFPPC5z3Fe5fEbWdQ/aR0RdH8G2N9Na6heXdrqyxyAbhHt8p2m/1aw7zkopJfvu2gVx1HdnVTkkix 0n4q1i8sfC7aHdaTrnhXxVb7o7SKIytr85cL5JJAKbQRsxj5sseennP7TFzpnwB E0Xw10ySKTxDrUiX/ieVJjN9nUHfBZBiOVXII9QpP8AEQNvxB448O/sgrJHa3dj4q JciGPdbwgab4dfbscJH0MhAweMk4zsGVPzJrWs3fiHWrnUNQuZLq9vZTPcTzHLSux5Yk/X la042IqVBvhrw3ceMvENjp0e7ztSuY7WMj74aRwmMccjcO/OO1fRX/AAUv8a6Xrf7RmreH7HTZo4fA9tZeH9NnE22K3ggjXfGI8AEmR5Du44PoOfKP2XLdbj9pjwCsmDG3iKzb5ugAnU/TsK9h O/inwJov7Uetaguk JrzxVa KzNNbvJFNZ3LrcfOFTaGyQBtUH6k99zI c9X8KapottFcXumajYx3HzRtcW7wrID0ILAZyPz59Ky3X7QrKy9OMccj/Oa tv2iPinp pfDTxr/aHjLVPEt14idX0nSL3TJIZNIl80MzGRsBQsYK4Xg7sYxnHyfKu5GyefTsTRy3Jl3PdP2TdQX41fAfxp8Jr0bdUt1/t3w Xyd0q5Msa9zkAEDP8R64Irw2W2mS4cNG0ciuysrDlWBIIP0Ofyr1v/gn14HvPG/7V jyWt82npocM2pXTJy08QAQx49GLgE9hkjkV9S/tBfsO BPiD4e8T3nhWGPTfFmkxteTCCVmjnYqX2upO1dy5xjgE xrH4ZWNqcOZXPh 2 JfiCw8E3nh6PVL5dEvHWSazEv7piHypHp0B49qz/DWk2uva7Db3GoWul20hJkupw5SIAE9FBJJxgYyckVVdmY4ZANzEcng8889yKLOEyGONN0kjsFjjC5ZyT0AHXr2rWUUTazPpv9lXW/Bra7qnw5sbnUNU0/xdYyxSz3iCKOa5VWKGKPoqn3YnPfnFfN3jnwxJ4N8WatpksflyafdvAVI 7sJHU884zXUfs/a3Z FPitoOqXDXi3FjewSWxi4Vm8xQ3md9u09hn6V1X7evhmPw3 0trnkYWPUDHdgdssuTj8f5fnCjym3S54zGnO7auVz37fn7V9BfswtF4Q Gni3WR5azTItmhDfOpfgjGfYcnpnrTv2av Ce3jD9ofSLXWoZtP0vw5I5Bu5pd0jhSVbYgPqDgsR0zzXuHxI F3wf8A2XfhdfaHpusf214uuggIkkM6Turfxqp2oGywHQ46k9anmRmZ/h25u/ht8PvD9xbWq3E0Kf2tcowOyPzcpFu9flxx/SuS/aO1qx8S6foupWtjDpNxqluZZ4YD 7B7FeePXHAO7PUV0Pwn8faWmnz29xY/btPvYkhubJpismxfmBjkPHGeFOTgYzxmuH LviCHxP47K2lrJa2FjGIraCQndGq9Fyceg9OtaUVqZ1DU D1iqaTeX0YYtBGlupGOGckkr16KCPp9aw/j74dt9P02OaNGRbhthBYMG/HPP3s13Xh6C18N GtDW4V1W9ZrhjjdlCdo7d1A6cgHmuR OF3D4huIIbXdIFK7kzlW75Axxj9PzFdUtNyYnn/g wXT9HZvmVpCWJPJ49a9A F3l3EUm3 IhQQuOc//AFjVC68MRi1kUruZUB U966/4M HY5dZVV VLeIyEbR1wR/n/wCtXBKo2zuhH3SH4hXJ0b4f PdYaPdHp2mLZqN20K2D8mR069D61 ePxN8GzeDtfWNnMz3CrKWJ/vDd/Wv0m/ai8OL4c/Yp8mMBtQ8feIvLhj4DugYRpjB6cOevQHpmvhj9sLSF0T4g/Z2wGCgKQAMjHXHp1I9iK7cOvdOHEq7PGojuuyD7VetrMeasjFht6c7cc n51SZGRR14Oc 9WIJDcJtkbK4yOMkn61vqcfKX5H 1Pu3ZPqO/ OPemtN/ZjK3V25FMt5F/iflsDOMYpJLVGfaz4 g6n6mnE00sNmu90W5/n49P8/SmtPkblbOODk4p0sK28W7ltuCDn n5VAztK 37wLZyT061fQk0rO6jkb5sq3THXP eKS8AjuF2qz56 n0qqhNjiTardec9QKmtr5TIxZgrY447UjSJPt27fu7unHYVB5bMxH3tvU 9WGuVtzjqcnGO/8A9apJoJFg3R/NuBYBTkgDg5HasypEaOxVVRu 4kjoeP8A69LBJ 9I69Twep4NRJJ5RJ2lTuycHpRBPkYRlxnk4oJHKN0rbh R5zVi3hVztU7l7Fh61XnO0llDKvfj VW442K5V1 ZeQy9eO/ e1Eo6AMESh1xu6fnVgWUdwi7vunhlI/lz/nFV2tvLlxIjMVG6rEFwqMpz8uSCGyf5enpUx0AbM5kk2j 7jr HWnLKqoF Ze44pjt5O5jt6ZOTUkCJ5e7 Jhg7v4cdao0JYFUbm3Z7kH1/wAiiXoRu4x37/X8qCot2b 93x61CJlWbBbt9N1VuhaDntmZ8qFZm9f89MU5IPmI4ZoxnJPFSW83lPhsfKMA7f8APpSXc4aJvc5ORzWeqGVJSwn/AIsdsHNaCXUawfMdv8OKoRMWugMfe6r6CnSkRy5VRt6j0BA7VXNoCkXVmUwARtnBwD3quIlWXbJI23J4z/h0zz dT2Xyy7WHLKQdw6e9SXllHKW b5l4C89u44qeUNxlpGkA ULu5I9cU27lkjjDRr8w9DjPNTA/u1 aTGcdOajuZTJGO7DOCBzUOJPKOhl3JhW3cfMD2/wqSF/tMjbh8nZ8HFN0mDy0Db/bGOlOhuFMn3diry2Mfy/OjYqJb8pRHt8zdyOSOKYoZi3V2jG3pnOOakjKkblLbX4NR3EIfdt/dnHJB6f5/wAagKhGV3J8hwuSM v Haq8i3CyMPfueatRP5abVDcdBnr FPW625/i567KrlbMzyuPzBbbgGWNuzdj6VLbapOjeWsg8vsnVcnuQaqrayTXC4kHzcAE9qdFEIJRG20quSc9BXdzXOchusrOy Yrc8gevari7fsyj/WDpwOtUZB9ouGxt27uw6/jVyK6W3iX91llPX0oNBY4/s6bvu7hgcHiltNOuNRXdGQF5JYnoKdNqbXtvtCr8pznAH e1QXV9I9r5anbHgjGetTzMq6YwXawRtGrNu6gg/LRbOpG1QnmdSSeTTYbVriHdlRn1qWSJoYtu4bjyeegrSIpbkUTtZ7vmO5 COoIp/ySKHk7c9OtQM20qy9VNTyBTErMq4x680 VCI5bhY5F2qqqOPU5 tWbR9sW48M3bP8AOquPMbbt75zUMk PlHr2qW9QLFy8hf5mb5jnA7U62XfL8w3Z 6fSkRy1tu3ZyQMdfzp9vbrM7bc7UGck9KEyZEc4UXD4k3dvSnrtmdl 82O5qBSvmOrbsrnGBwRU0Nx5ZXMattOd3pVaErUqOZbKXe0f0J6fh/ntUzzNfIu4jGev5Zp p3Y1F/L 7z94CiK2jMOxWWLb3bv NMUtg1SRrmFFXaqKMZAxmoTL5yKuFVl5Ddj/APqqSS2UBV8zcvbDU27kjgAjj Zl4HvQQTJ5JCs0zNgZK7Dx7Z/wpsb/AGm6bndxmmQWc4t/mXG8/wARH/66bbWxVx82V6fJzig0THp5jTjy227OQR69adIzTuqtI 3tntTftGwtxt5wadPHFJaM27a69Bt6/jQBVeIo V3Pg/w85FLLKCysq4Zedx/wp9pFJ9mYLJtTdyB1J4p32d3jbahbaMluuB7mglrUql5JYfnU7T0zxTRF8 PXtmrSYtY90hyVbIUHpj1/w71XW5XecD5Sc4qUxNWJYbWKRg0jDaP4d1R6jqa7ysLBY hx0HSoHDTzfKW2yfw9ad9hUtjcPl4PpmtIky2KM85bK7jzwfeqrKu/5tzew71autjT4 XjjjvVeaFl5VfwIrYyaK14Y0HccdPWmabefvNrZ7kUXcLMfn XbnFVoSUbd/d4rQk2orguCpZVyeM19AeH/EsfxM/Zym0W6Ebapplwt5b3MkgCQqA6lDySS2RgYxnn0r50t5 VLYY/Wuw GviFrXUGtZG2w3A4z2fgj WK5a0b6nXh562PoL9hjwR4L8U/2xb6/bed4q0kS3VpBOS8TReUMFUzgOrqcntkVxPxi8Wy6Z8R9Juptsa3cDW0jMdxyGPH5kH8TWD4bnfwZ8Y/DepLNJZ2l5eKksit95WYJKO56P8Ar6Vc/ax0FvDnxBm0i43faLWV3jfqrRvgqwPp/OvP9neR2063JLmPon9nDxU3iXwRd6TLM/23w8AsfOTJaucLjpna2R3OGB7V4t8e/h1J4T8Z3Vx5Mgtbw YJhjaXJOR16j2Hf61n/AD4xL4E8XafqE2JFiH2LUIv e1s42yHHsvzDHcV9EfHf4Wf8JfoU6QsZvsoM1rMoJ81WB2sv97eoH1I654rH4JanZW5Z 8fKdkW88Dp/wAC6V75 zL4z/4RVvJklVbO4cLIJoGuocg5VzAHVZmXLbEkym4gkcAjxO909dM1Mwx cwiOCZVCnPRuFJA59zxXpHwkVksJFkG6TcB29sfyxXRKzVzz WzPVvin4Rm0HxDcMVZYTGJZYjcJcXFmWzgXDRARJK2GYxpwgO0gEVzOoWElrKVmjljmVFIV1KkggMpH1BBB9CD3r1T4TePI10mz02X7Hb3Wlky2Es9qLi3sXfaC8Fmo/wBKvpJNoVnJVQq9hleD8Y2GrW/i3UI9akvJNaExa9a6n824804z5jbjlx0OTkHggVnLY0OduoljH3lVm44PX3qsDJG6eX8u3knPQ9R079avywsrMuQO47/TNVbtP9IYqrKvB56/lmseULnoHw//AGnPFvg60Wx/tMalp0YP h6hClzGVP8ACNwz2459uldXF 1d4f1CFf7U HukSyJG0Z y3TW6YbG5cAcgnII796yP2c/2QfGX7S/2qTw/bwRadauIp9Qu38uCN 6rgHeQMEhc4744z2nxs/4JteNPg14Im1z7Xp uW1n815FZZ3wpkZbLYGOuSOmOlZ2Wxcdjzmz M2g6P4kk1RfCcN9NJKskdveXm 1hVQQqeWqDeF4xvJA5454PiJ 2J468e6Z9g/tKPRdLXCfYtKj ywsv93I Yj2Jx9c15rdoVKns3PHf/wCv7e9Mkg8wMpG5cA4PbFV7GNtBkDRLED/Eufm3fLg/n9Kj/wBbOrdfwx/ qp2Hy/3vX35pscO3 8Ao4BHB6f59qdugNmt4C8Sf8Id450TVxx/ZV9BeDj/nnIrn9Aa9p/bqs7X4fftQa1qejz6la6xfXa61FMNqxoksavG0TA7idwJz mOvgGSi7uR2P0/z2r6a8a2Wg/Gn9mnwj8QtbfUmuPCcH/CP6xFp8SPc3DIyiF2diRGpQ8uysegxzSlISZ454v8A2mfG3xE8IXHh7XPEF1q2nTSJKyzoskm5OV cjd15PIz3rh3jXHy/eU8Y7H/PvW1421jTdZ15pdG0ddE02NBHHbee80jAdXkdjlnOeSMD0AFZM1tI9g0m3MUeC7BTgHtk9s8f/Wo5rCkdR z18Zrz9nb4zab4rgt1vo4Fe3vLXdj7TA/31U/3uARn0xX2F8Tf ClXglPhhqdt4Ttr TXtUgaBBLbiKO3LLtLs3O4qOgxj9Afg90Ab5tpxlgVHr2606M WD83yt098/wCf1rN2k7mkJOKshG3GUqyrt3cZ578f59q qP8Agn94h8J2uj2 n3Nr4ZbxI2rNdSyarCPNFsIwB5LtxuVgTjI6n3I V48u/DMu3HBXGenQ1KhJfr847/xD1P5A9P8AGtBXZ7XpmmeDfir8WtQvrrUG8J6lJq0cVhY2Vl5ttOVIUHOc7mYDk5/HORd/4KQ3K3H7RZViu5dPhRyWzz82Poeen/6qx/2L/h1Z/Ej42aY091 80eddQ8hoiyzohzywPBDbe3Oaxv2sPG0PxA PfiC iZZYkuDaptBGVjwoPPsoPHAI6VlLV2Kk/dPff CbPjmT4j/Dvxf8Ibq/ksf7UtpLrS51baY3P sUHPZiGwB3PvXq0nwb A/7M97a G/Fto2ueIryJWvL6XcXRmH3s5wmQONuB Zz fvgPxVqngzxLZ6lol7Lp pW7lYZkYqVLfLyR06gZ6Yr6e8cfsd/FTxL4j03Wr5P EmuNeijn 2Wc4byWIICsX28jn5gP/r5yjZmaZ2/7TH7O n/AAZ1jTdR0K6kvPD sx77SVjloiMkrnvjA6g9frXKeGPDtl450aRbmZoru3VRISgJRTnHOcHHv6ZHv7R 1tZf8IN8HPh74LuJJLrVtMtw8wHzMP4e3XLHHc9DxnnxzXs AfCTaeyt9vvjukGPurkAcjr6V00dxSKHxC1S11DVlhs286ztUWC2YjGFUYGceuBnk9voOTit/Pvo85/dnPHT0qxOWum2L68k nP J6VM8a2FsJpCw cDvxlgPX3raewR3IbzU2m1GRe 4BiD/j7D9K7L4cGe2trq5hjaSa4H2eDaOckgfXvx/Xt5/pN4uo INQKKd6lVjK9yzEHj3yc/h1r3T9nXRIf FkaSb4BtJ8NwnVtQLfdKpyFIwc5bAx6bvavP5dbHdGWlzqvjt4UtPGP7Vnwn GsOySHwTor6jfhPmG6GJxlz23TSnGOpUH2H50/8FMbSPT/2k9QhXYFhfy/lP yp6du598mv0o/4J3aBe/tMftBfFL4hMsk0t9IdD00uBwMoCwIz8plLgdB8h69a/Pn/AILCeC5vAX7W sWlyjecHYNjlSAcZP17dcgdeK9LDx7HBU3ufLqR4jWPd8ucN X/AOqnW0Ebuu/a23BUdCDj/wCvUFsjj7vb7uOQR/kVO4Cy7tzqzH7uePauwxauBLQXCn5tpA/CpzBvYcHamDu/vcHgVWnl8tcszEN/s5z OKsQT77ZpG6luBUyIIZomTdltwb5h7UWThpNrfK2CT3OfanO2W4bPu3elSLcS/y8e3aolsBZmdbfKoqsrH72ePyqOMRpOvA6cc0kUYkf5ssrc8etWXgjlg2t8rZ4IH0qDQaxiklPmL2OO5//AFcVDczNG53Fto6A9KLa1zM3zMx6Ak0s8QWT92Odpwc /NVy6FcwmN5y3VuBk1NZFbYMPLySc9Mmq8UKujMGZZG6tznH1qSwjktpju Xd0YjOR P eKOUknk f5snOMgE/dqWGZiMKfYAc/5/wDr1D5bTOGbpnBY/wAsU6ztiisxBZgc9eBRIIoluI22fe2rjGMcA0wvtBAywxTZpGJzu XPPsc/5FSQssfXKjGNx7fj1/Kp3G12HCVY2YSFfmGBz92po2H2VsfNuI69MflVeeAyx5X/AL6zz/n VA/cLublSME4oFHzLdo2H b5gq9CcdaZOu4nO75cdOMHIxTrYx7VbdlSAdx/z0q5o9ha3Wr263M3k27P88gHP8 B79uTQU0V0tt8RPcdPapJdpjDYzI3pj5f881e1a0tbScrbbkRRhd2Wzz1zVS5PlxMemTg4xzzipkUtCtbsvkg7huyQABkAZokIlIbL Z79vepLcrnavy56AHr/n lSLHk/LhQvBJUH dOOwmrkSSyNGFKsrRjAb25OSaftZx8vy9 O30qRsCbH90nDcc 2P8ACpEQBX6LxyD/AJ7c0oiiVvNXYy7lbcAT3xUSRNM0jEKrY4x355/l tTrbZLYb5c8lh1qeOFX3NlfTFUU2RWiNbruXZJkjOD1p4hPm/cZVYcZ4BqVf3IAy23bzt9aTC3Tbhz83cVi2ZgSw2r82eeT29f51YikYfeLKyjOCOg70iR/xBW5OWyvPT/P50SstrGy/KWkJ4PGfbP4URNExbdFklXcDu2nkDk1HFKpTPzc8/doWVmRt3y7RnIAOKX7XJB8pbaeuAelaRJ5TyVpizjb91fap7abMfkiJW/iyWAXjryfpVWdtqlVz8x5fOKe032T5mZemCMc10Ruc8S3BZ fDIwwMcnFV8eYed3T1xmi2YXTg52nv7VNJD5LrzuyOuen5VorMpalVWED9PxNEw3fKVLf1p14k1yMnCqo5bP3qdp0bKWVvunnpyKz5QAx4A64YdM064tvscC4/i9TmpLpRHtVcrz164FV7qMztkPwo9OlaxQDfs3mRfKx3f3SOMeuahYedKq9AtWI42mOcruRe/AqKOXzm6/6vr7UzMfLAwjXG38 KZLaeWdrfebnFSxFbhl 6vbk064haOMH EmobK3COCNrJTu cH7q lIsmwtG2Du5xg0kMypPj7wXqo/SmtJmQs3y9sHnbSHoNigOd3y9eg6irIuI5zz8uONvGTUWN0e1VXamMk96glQ/fI/KqiMnhRowzeX5eRlB1yaq Y0cv7zls8 amiuJbobc/LGOCPSnZEke0qWk7MD0FTzEyiEUTFN3yqrHAPPFQ3NuUmVV7/dJ71Mk7I3l8r7Z4HvRK6q2FVmPHzsM4 g/wA/hVx2M Uj2sJl/iyMc9zVhJZbVfljWMng9Cefaq0krTxJuzuU4AxU9rexj7y/MMduD9atI06EMoVJtzNud8ggcYpjfvWIGNqjOfUUlzs8zci/LnB9c tSRLvB XjHIPSp2JC2BBz5Z5Hc1PJcu42rxzgqOM0zz9i/dLKowR61EZyXVo1UbWyMDGKAImt8N 8 XnAHq1F7beRu5GG44/xp80X2qbazeWjZJY8dKjezWUrsZ2ReAe5FLlQEAGzjO3jPTNRyx avRgvXOetXtyqG5zzgcfdNQ3DB4/l6/wBKvlM5IpyRxBeF2leck8mo/PZpflRWUd8U 8xK6heij16UgKx/ey3Bx7e9aRMynfHzpG3YUdwO1Z1xGsa/Lkds5rRlIySfwqtcQssfzfxc/hWqZEtyK0lJAVj261fsrzyJsrxt5FZXv91jxVyCQeX7rwPelKN0OMrO56tp1zF458GNZ7mW4jBmhJHIkVTlQevzDPHrjmub JXxL1LxpqFrdaxdNeSWlvHaRyGMKwjRdq5x14wM gA4ArN8D I5dE1OFo5DGGcN0 63Y810XxV8ORlYdVhVTb6gcuoOQr9WH49f888MfdlqdTlzK6OX0vXvOkV42G9Rj6 1fav7IvxQT4lfCz xpNsuseHs U2cPNbckquecpwcdxnt0 Cp4f7JuVkj RWOV56V7Z x98dYfh98Q7aK6K28F4dqXDYK28uCFY inJU zH6jTEYdTg7blYfEOL5Xseu/Hz4d2 m3KanZiR47sb2YD5FIznA5Y5JxnjsAD2qfDGF44t 3YGBGGHX9PX19DXvnjHw7Z JLBpkg36fqW5gm7JtJ rpkdweVyfmDV4/ofh6Xwv4mu7C4bbtbMeF4kB6Y59Djp6V5HtWlys65dzc0vU7nSdQjuraeS3uYTlJYmKuh5yQRgqfQjkdq9Z8PaB4f KWkafDNbTI1r 6SxsGjiml Vm zwAndLJJjzJ7uY7YwAArHAPkhhWBedxzznP8AT/69aHhnxHdeFdR 1220OyGKWGQZjnj4JjdQRvQkLlTww4IIyKuOoloV/Ek6ahrdw0dna6XbzMTDaW XigTjaFZizNxj5ySW 9n5iayJ7Vkf5V2noO2PrXrup GLf40Sf2hDew2t82 fUrq6YSMkS4Nxf3LDCwQrlY4YEGWwFXn73n3jG20 PxHcLpNvdw6fGBHC12gW5uRgZlkA4RmJ3bBkKCBk4yZlojSyPtHSdP1vxB/wTT0nT/hhLdR6k7J9vFlL5dzKoZjMobghiQMkYOAQPSum/YI G3xB8K/CTxZB4wttQhh1CJ10201N/MuJSYmyWUklULYwrYOckivL/wDglBNfS LfFEzX10 n6faxOlofmiaRi2WwTjgIAAPXnoMed/Fr9vf4ieM/Hk2oW sSaNZ2twy2dhAoWPAJ2hu7ueM5HU4xXK73A8T KPw1174VeJG0fXLG407UIV5RxwRgfMrdx3z7846Vy7qxPyjpyDjrX3P/AMFNbGLxD8APhz4j1aFbbxRI/lOrLtkVGh3yKc9FDhevTIHevh9IfMhXlunT24wPw9/WtoybApscfMcZyPwFLLBk7lAYdht 90qw 7zW YZz2OcYpZI2P97OeePuiquTylHd5LlgzblHPOM/h dey/scfGfTfhz431Dw/wCJokuPBvjO2Gm6tG43LDndslHXBU8cc4PsK8hlj424b2J/h5zUthZT6jc RawzXMiguVhjMjBVBJJA7AAknoOTUyKSPQf2qPgLJ z344XTYEurjSprYXGn6nLtZNTQ8 Ym35QBlBt655J5r6U1nU/C/wALv2Ubq3g0uCHQf7KiaBPtCibWL25iCkzKw3gq7bxwBt246ceY/s1ftR HNV8Naf4A LFquueFbWZJNMvnUtJpZHRWKgFojyOpwCQeDUf7TX7J/j7W/iHd Jrea38XaL4kuPNg1WwYNbxJ2V0BzGEVQOhAA5NYSk07MqUbnzekJiUbj06kjqOa0vB/h 38QeLtLsbq4Nra317DBPKOsaO4Vm oz6VpfCjwhb MviBp k3W6G1lmZZXXKkBUZj2yCdv61gwpJ5StHG5kIMgSNCzrj5uAOeMZJ/lVxkHKfRf7Wv7Mel/Dzw/Nc GdGt9PTw 4XUlGpveXE8LlVilkjb7m5sn5TgbhxgceKfDjx5cfD7U7iaG1tby3uo/s93bzqWS4izkrnkjsQRk5x HsHgb4oeIP2lfA3iTwld30MOqwaVFd2/kRrHNqxgb7krAFnKqBjs2eTmtL4V/A3Sfgh4Mk8T/ABLFgpjlS5sdNOHuN652j5ePmP8ADyARnPFU6lkEY2N3S4NJ/Zk DereLrG3urPWfGMAFjaXEpaWyTDErnHTknntjocEfKVwZLueSSRpJpHbe7evTJP/AOqu0 OPxw1H43eMXvLpfKs4xstYAflgizwBx789MnnFcXEiyksq/dOGODn XapgnuwlsSWw2su0t8rZBHB9f58fnX0R zR 154/ H9hDodjqzT2e5Y4IpsSCDPHyk9PQc4GPfFfPdvEzzKq/M7EAAL GPxzXqXwc8DX2p JfsslvLarbsGuDI237OMkZIX3OM9Oc1q/MxPctNvNR8Z KJdd8STTSSWh5lmAOWyCPbj 91yfXNU/ibBeeKLKPVJbpjcbM S8YQiNeBzxkgbc5APT1q3ceLbS78Q2Vm1zMtrDtDyt83msvTOenuR6D1rM KnjWNp2sbUn5XPnHAVWwSMrx09 M8GnT3Klsc3p8DXFyiqytuOTx26/5 lJ43m8iwSOPJBPzKOeRzzz/P0qxoVuvlCdtrDOCD1yOn8z RqLWrE6jKrIzb1 VR3YnOAOvoT FaVJJR1CG5R F2jt/bEtwy4jgTc7E/efnHHXgcjOOc13fxN IUnwW/Ze1m XK6948nNrZwhMtKgACoAM/wARI7Dn8CvgLwVJPe6boO5VuL6TfdS/88lJy5/IAjkDpzyKw7q3/wCGr/24dC0HTDJN4b8CmKQKE/dmQNthyCuDksWAwT7kDnjpvmfMzqlorH6Uf8Eev2fo/hV8G/CtiyJ5xYTTSbf9cUTcz56nMjMfqPxr8nf DhCSGb9v/XI1Vla3hUDA45J4 g549/ev3 /Zf8DReFLSysY18tdL09UwSSd7dc5r fT/AIL Pn/gof4mkX73CnvtGT/9avUwsfcbOOp2PiKINHKFztVjgs3b3ovZ5EdF3bucK2OcUSfO7d2PY9hUj XIijcqt1 91/Ct5bHPKRErs52t83bmp7J8XKp96PGGDdqHtl3/AOs 8Mt8vUioxHsXB5XgH8agFqW7hooW4bfznFKLoT/KE Y9T/SoI3VTtb LoO1Pgdre5ZvlUYO3Hf3pXRoWnnWKMf8APReMZxio2eOYZbHdadE/2xyu6Pg7mA7HgCmvF5YLbm256DjPrUx3AbDFIGbO4tkAk9Mc n4VaEKmRQvH6Co7csZeM ScCntMvmhVbcy8kCrAcYdmB5jN344Ofr dMe9IX7pJXkdyRk1HPfMh TaVIDbt39T1z1qIXmGU 2enWgmRbSXe3y5VuvPepBP5EK7jndwAO1V9vmDzVG1pGwMdqHm3OytuyMjmswUxwQXM 7BZVJbpkZ lXPs/nW7N13cY/8ArVVjhk z5Abg88dfapjI3lbWMm0jgA96qJQ6MsARt2/XjAqfCSEN8nHBGe9QG5kdW XG4lWJ/i/ tRBIZYtwUqFHOeOPf2qitCaBPKC7/L8voDgDJp1wP efzMo5PY/lVcIZX2n5cDjPIqSFGSULjayj5sjH4VPUExsUjIvzdc5bB6GpoJPtCq6/MOgamzKHfaAVX1J/pzxToF zbiqsNxGTkc9f8/hSlsG5Ys0DE YV/wB70xUkF2rKy7gq9Rt7CoraRpBJ93A4PH0pbeJI/wDZU5XHoeR/hURKTLRdZBuVPugYz3qqJmP3lOcDd7/5/pU07eb5axuI2H3iTgN/nPt/Wm3MCjlWXzMYPfBpSlYrQMqB/dkxxnsT6Zp25ki8yNlb0BqncyiKFmJ 96d/84ojZsjzCQF6n0NKOuhMkWim4KzYyp6etSRMVj 71G4rnBX8c1Er74M XtVeF74/x60yCR1mkGchu cetVyonlLSXTSANtZdp7nqPT VMa5klZt2G4xjPXA7 9KqkjuB39 v6U90YsCx h3YVeMf570coJB5OyLhtu0HkfyqKSZt3G78qsKywqVXd1xyM/54/lR9nWX5o2 Wp9oUeQxlgMtzzgcdKl w/bLob5CqquOR2pJlZLUN0PBx2P40C7aOLasbFv4ie1dTZy27EixCOLywRj2qzYr5eWK/dIPPeqkESi1aRm5z93P6mlDsVX7yjPIHelF2KjoPvZwWZl XnoKImWUNu X 8Q3NE1m1067Tnd0A71G1l9ljb/npnB46VZWhMblXXBb73IPqPWohF51vJIpCspwA/BPvToZdkWGXJ9R0pFRWRkb5d33TjpRHQmWpEXZVGdy9mA6GmLt6L6VdkjjhjVM7g3p3NRLa Yg2jvRzXMyO1gUruaRevHBqOe6k2sN/4GpZB9ifDRh89CW5H1pk06SI2F2qRn1xQBXtNzzsTwW4BPerDRBs5DdOSKgtoFEvzfUAfpVhJVlPdduSPegmIxZ9jbV9Rz1qe4 dWVgvzf3VHFVvusGX7ynr61bhtGfazSR5bkDPPNBtGRDCshVioJC8AcU/Gzc2CMHP0oaVY5iFIZunHaluVa3TYV M9eaAKjFZp/mBL7uOe1WhE6hfm4bHbFRmeOx by1kOeA3NSQXEl8NypGu0Fc9AKqyRKepBNGsTszOwye1NtXjlnwwby nXHPvU72jTtzu91znAqN7cxjbHtX2qiQQFDIifMP9ojk1JHEsa7id27oc42//qqN7X958zKpHXn73H86W5SOG52szNtAO7bj8BQVEVo3kkX5kC9wDTZIfKn25GxR6 lWJZI4QVVfbr0qBYndRt3MrdD61OpL0KUvzDdu3HpjripNu2IKGO7H4VKtuoLrlVkAJye/t9aQjyyzdWPy8d6EwI5WkCBenYL6VDJbyK3zDbuGcYx lTefIrbm UrxnGcUrP8AaGVmYycYwTx VapmcvMqNEzJt2j1ye9Qt 8wg/h4yKuXEjKEHAx2HeoYQrSsflHU81aYtCGa3aJtsoGV64HT2qldQMxbjdxWiHQDdu8wZOQOtU7ifcMBe ef61RBl3Y9MdzTIJN5Ctjn3q5KTJuU4C9eBVJ8pIdo3VoZlyCVlPH8J4r2j4SS2fxJ8E32g3UhjuI08xGA53buGA74JAP zmvFVnEirt6VseEvFV14V1aG8s3WOaLkEn73qD6g9x3rnrU7m1OVin430G48OarcWd1EyzWrlHUdBg4yD3B7HnNZOmXXlSbWbC9QR2Ne7/FLw/bfFPwnD4g00RmZIv8ASYh97aOf hkcenfNeHX2ntYyFSGxng9qdOXQqUban2H x7 1Vbx6VB4e8STTXEMhWFpAcNsB SUH 9GfzUkdMY9k JngaZLpY90LXkMfnWVxGfkvIm5Rl7FWwP90/r cXh/W5tHuY2jkaMxkMjqcMhHpX2t x7 0vp3xA0SPwH4qurexus79B1OQDbaTtgeS/A/dycnJOFx26152Pwn/Lyn8zrw9TmXKbUG69hYSq0UsZw6yL86njgj0p0tkEwqLx0PP3T2/wA/yrqvF/hK9s7q8H2dodZs8R3Fsc8sCOBkc/LnawwCMHpWFZ3K6ha8hQ0bZcDgo3Qg9OmD tcUaisdPIHhrxLdeGNRhmt2hm8uVJmt508y3mdCSnmJ0YKx3YPH4ZB7qTwxa/GhIG0uORdb2BrgS5aSUl9z3E0mCZZ553CRRJwqLg/3qzvgf8M0 IPj6KO8ha603T3W8u7QBt93Fu2mNNpBJJx3Bwevr7R4s F7ad4q0a80HWPDvh/xJCt3a2QsbJcXk542xAcL5KNhpjnDtgZIJp7gea/s7fGzU/2SPirqa3duJoo5GtNVtldZPLZOhDLwSvsfoTnB gG Ov7Omn IG8XNov2jxIr fHFHayFmmyWz8x8vPfOODjHv816Zrei PNNt9Lvrfbf26JBamAjlV/1cSO2QpmuJHlmmf EYGBwc/wAW/D238G E7iRpF1i8vpM2N1DnyrexhlEcl3hsttmm/dxE/wAKs3VlFLlTEmWf2qf2n9Y/ah8crqF7D/Z2l2CmPTrBHBFsp4LMwHzyN3J4GABwMnyQjJ ZWzgjIHXv/n6VpSx Rt Y/OecA/LzVVYPmfc23PRQNuPr79e1XGyFIp3KZ2jdkvg9cEe3 fWmTQsiu21lRhycce39f8mrVxFlt23dkYOedtRYJO0rxnkY n9K0cboEz6i Bf/AATp0/UfA9n40 I3iy18P G7iJblbWCYRzSJww3yN90lSPlVS3PqK lv2Sfib8K/EXi7VPB/w28Oww6Xp1oHu9QaDabrPyD5my7ZAPLEfTPT819X8catrek2djfareXFnp6FLWKWXdHACf4Qfw/SvqT/AIJH3/2Xx144ZRmRdKiaEdVOHkOMf4cfpXHJNFHyz8RdGj0Dx3rVjG7NDZ39xAjdchZWUHHPYDjpXQ/B39pfxp8C5mbQNWnhtCcyWUo8y2k4xyp6fUVx2q6jNq2s3V5cN5tzdSvPK2MZdiST pqrjBOF4b0bb frVON1qHNY gtN/a88L6t4lTVNc8DaSuqR78XdivlS/MpVjnjkhj3znJzVXRPiz8IfCupfbrHwnrHnojoN16zAh1KFTlj1BI9a8EQbUVm ZyDuIBH04zx0qQtGBgEfLzjPWkoqxUZnud5 2Na ELNofAvhXSdA85QHkaPc57egHH0J5615D428dav8RdZ 3a1fzX1wSSN7kqhxyFByB0HA9BWaiDdwF49qCQvBIXbzkmrjTW5MpC2g3KjfwuBjuRUkcAYjaN3VjgelFlAs11GsknkruUGUAHy1J 917A56129j8Gb0 Iry3upIls7F9sl0RhJFOBuUZ5X5hz/tA uDmJ5mVdB F q3XiX z/s/lTQhHkk3Dy1U4wQffIP0Oa9ottXu10JrXT4WvjZxIt7fxp8z7U2gM3TgHBOTnAPvXG/8LAi1K/sPDui3BXy1EDzspaSRFU/Jkg85ygPcNnFelaLrGk6D4Zilt47ixhuMboGGS8iqA24tyysOCWA6cCplIqOpx0s Q W bjnPPWoLMNf3mXLMykbmYn5uOAfwp2d8reX6koP7uelaGihdOmj8xV27vmGMdunFVTDludZpumLLY8oW2nYCADsOOv8AnjpWl4F8NRtNJqlztW1syViLHbvbOOe23n9DV/StHk1aeG3sdxjVg8jowxGOOh9 OnXP412WneHYNUuZI7hkt9I02H7ReSElVSNQOD HUdcYAGWFZSk5vlRtGPKrnnnxf INv zv8DNW8TSNu1bxBG1tY4Ulo4z97aM9W4A/AcYr2j/gin ytNo9vDr2uwbdU1qRtavjKo/ds3EaH6KucHI64xgY V7fVdI/bH/axh1DxBfJpvw38Dy5VT863UkP3IVAPPXccfxN0Iya/Sj9kL48eG/Gn7P3jbWvCLMyabbz20e5gzZjDKfmU89SeOOeO1b06L5ow7tIUpacx6d zv8Atnr4i/ab8TaT93S7fy7ZCzBdru Acd APpivxg/4L36hDP8At8eInjHMmJAx/iBJGB Rz9R6V9A/A/4nXmj6j4k1xriRb2S7ilMhPQiUkE9eflPPfNfH/wDwVw8SyeJP2tby8upJJJJIWXfJ2xIc/wBK uzjL44SoqUNrI8inUc22z5fgt0uSdx2rnH9aSS2kimz82wjORz/AF61LHbJcO21jhfVeB/9erGlx72ZFG73xu/ vXz/ADamkhoMcacr0xx60TRqzscja3v3/Om3ltviCKwWPPJI6U61f7Iv95W/ix/n9Kq1yqYNEqFgyruIABJ6D0oQeaOpVetSXBPLDaO2f8Krv 7K7dzevOcfWsyrNscsHlbtrHcxyQP8/WpmlMiqvzfKuOKgCbGUryOeMjqaswwKfmZs/TvWitYodaQl5Ny524IJxnBOKkjiVmDfNkcDnpioxIsMvO1l689/SpY2jnlMn3F25CjuaAIGQm52hR2GB2qS8tPK cEbulEM53beFJyQex9qsF1lg3dEXr/hU8xEtyvbTG2 8p4Y/Nn7o9PepLeJXu2Lfwjoh5xRFCpf7xbsQBTItiXGNpEeQGPrUO/QXKXRcbj5fO1hkEk801p2x82W9WPrUkCeWzbTuxxnPX6f/Wod8twrKcZIx/WhSaLjsRGVicY b6feFST3crR SUVcHIOOh55 tNhUrONrMrY6g8D24p7O1szEq23PBB569fwrS gyFnlUjIDdwR3PH/16POkCGQbvwHSnNcs0i7txBySRx7f1pwTEf3fXGT/k1G4Drc/N97czcg/zqzLkqo VueTVaJygyML1XO7kU8/Iv97n8qJXAsxbbeX5w2ZOg9R0/wA5qW4SOSJjhSep54P1qhBd/Md3OeRz06VcDRmNVkG5MADI6j0zUJjTsOTY6NjnIBAxk1GjysNudzDtj9KvBlkiVl9gfemlP3rR7V2r/wAC5x61MtWWZ8zrONrbdzdqdPYrsj2n7h5Ufn1qaew 0PuVgNvByepppbyVk3Bt3r3bpxVRjbUfQdazhIRt XaBkkYzjj lSFhIeD2ycYz/APqqm8TABv8AVrn8BzVqzRz16Dp/n/PSnyiLNnAZpAZNu4A8E9PqfUVJPasU2qzKMYIPH4UlviNsFjlgTjrx/wDXqaKRZkG7G1vXnP8AnNLbYfKymjZ424I96kS4XHzLt54Ht dOdEDMzK3zc8kfTpjio84J47/3TT5R8p5LPO7L/sr0yam83z4AT8rZGAtRGIwxrjb7j0pbVkKMzN8/UjHBFdEotHHEJZCnzc /FOSbFkP4d3XPaiZtwZl bkZGMfhUNyp z7fuq3HHapj5lO/QmSZWCtGT6DnrViO7jYsNn7z/AGm UY5qOwuo2QxrGWYc7icZqZrX7XEW37WBwcnrWhUSuE/iGMdwBTZUZZ1w33e9XAFaXbkKF5 XjPtULsryMytz9MUBIin T7p ZeQcY/SptNu1sYFyRMxPOR1/z60kq c2M7d3 eKa5BjKquVXjPqarl925nsN1OcS3CyMu1e3PAFQ3DAjdnarcnFSblnO1weMcZoltvLbhtm7gfxfnWcdyRsawiLIJZuOMdKIx97CLtUbs56VNcWyW0gWMeZu 8x/i/CoWtmz8pVRx17GtJFcrGO5j6gE5HboKLn/AEheGZGPoen4VPLB821duRzkc1HBb7w3HOM4pR3HHYIQN272xx3pspa9lPzdVxk9T7UTI0A2lSvH5VM1s0NkkzbdwbOCelKUhkc1qYo/mUs23I46elNRZIo0LOu126AVNFqf2uDay7sHdwP51HBeNKjL5YVR1I71KZPUhuLtkm WRox7VJbwqyBpJQwPIA64/pTZYYi21VZmxnnipRNIIPLWGJY16sE5P1Na6kjWj bORuyDURtZrqTgsxY4HPSptOMKBxNukOTtAGP84pEvfs6tHHtjZv4hngVAbCm3 x/LJkMpySx5P4VVkuNzsqsqqWJ tTJEsiKWb936H Ki4jjnk2plUIHJPerauBXjVS d3fmrVoGvUYhThevtUUNkrRMdw3ds/wCFJ5ki26x Y6x9Co/n9eKXKAXE6CXb97HJx1zVN4JDJubKs3WrYt/LkVvTHU9aW4i3Fflb2yOKoTVyrNOrfdUrt45qB4mkHZfw4NW549zfeCseoxUYG5xk7do6Cq5iJIpojRbgrfkOlBgSeX7ze/GasGBzL82RuPJ7UHdbny41VjuI6DcaozlEz7q2CKyhmZaozWUg b E/rWpJG0cqq3ynpVe8jMJIDIc9dvOK0jIhqxmxOIdwb5s9quQzDdUEkeR93djoMcGooSUlCyfLz1z0q2riO2 HXxDuPCGoqqkvaynEkZHB n8sdCK3fih8Po/7MGsaZtbS7kgygY/0aQ4 X/dJOBjp0rz2Mhkwv15rvfhP8Tf EduktbxRc6fcDy5YpPmVlOM5Hfp09a5pRcXdHVGV9Gea3lnJZPhhtrS8ParJb3kX70xsrZR/wC6e3Nd/wDFn4UJoUf26wWS40PUDut5uvk558s9 OQCRyB35rzw20FhafvGLybvkUD dEaqloDjKLuj74/Zg/aOh/aJ0Wx8H Ir6Ow IGlxeXoWpy4SPWIQP PW4YYGQOFYgkZHQZz0niXwNdCWSZdPaw1izkMN/YzjYyuoxtPbPcY4IOe9fnr4T8ZNZzRec0kbQuGhnjba8DdQQf8AOK 2vgP 0x/wua2t9L8RakLPx1DGsGn6vLL/AKNqsKqCttMOcMxACuOhJzwRjy8VhXD34bHqYespxs9y5Z6s1qyzQyT28yZUEOYpEPIPocjofeu vv2hmXwpbw6fpMFvrlvpn9kLq7Ss0sNuc71jU8Iz5YGT7wDN0JyOfv8ASf8AhL9VuoZ7U6L4n035buzlIzt/hYlfvK38JGc8cdK52WwmsrkQzQslwv8Ayz3E vIx271y05J6GsoGeAInwo25HfnPp NdT4U K oeHImjkVL62YxuYpzuV3hVlg3f3o4mbzFQ/KWAyCOK5yUrt3EgnGelNU4bYzKV4AKr27/59q20MGrM9X8Fab4X1TxDb6pocKx6pb/utM0 6lPE5KwWjyNjDOZPMuZG5ChVGQM15x4h HWraX 9aGa8hm2PHOgMnmrIziJ/bzAjuoPzFRuIANZMdwwmB3EMo XHHPGOfz6fpXU6H8X9a0y0mt2uBMlwkymVxmSJngFvvX3WElFHRckjmjlJ3MHxL4Pk8KppIunjaTU7Fb4RrgmCN2OzfyRuZQHxwQrL61zxDFiu3cxBz/FkDr Qr2K/8VeGfijebdUWPT7i6PlmZRhbdWkiijHGPkgto8LgDLsemc0/wz8PbW08JatLpdzHJqPipLfTIIpJBusVnuHd8nqdsFvGWP8A0229eactg5TxQN8rPu RRzz9Pf6819P/APBKzXo9I POsWM2Fj1PS3Tc2BgI dvXvkHj 737eIJ8HNakSBre1Nwt15RQRt82JImnXIOP Wce444AK8nNXvD geNvhT4jmuNNhvtP1CEtas9thmjYsisoIJGQXUeuTjkg1luUYPxT8PL4R JviDTVP/IP1KeBVJ 7tdl nSsCRVQc7sj8h/Ku3m G91c/D 4124jvpNSk1IRhGG4yRGGSWSViT7A7ieRz9avg/wCHl7rHjLS47zTbyO2ku0huN6GMou8KxJyMYLDj/wCvWnQnlZxUkW9z8zbsevQVJGq bu656eg7ev8A qupm FGsXFzcfZ7bbbbv3EksqrvXa8gbHb5Y2OPzxXY6h8HrY6Ho8OpX1nY3GmrJBdtGPnm/fqVOCeMJL94g5Cng4OMQ2PNNL8NT6va3VxCiSR2AUzcjIDkgYHfkVa8OeCtQ8WzrHZwSFW25lkUqgBBIPI54GeAeldxb614Z8EaI1vZq15cXkAW6Ax 8P7p1U7h/C6sMe55O7h3hnxDd OPFklrZ3EelwtCzrgHOyPJHXPIVm6n9KuWwbjV8BaR8MdTZNbkW81K2JJt9uV3g/dwOMcA/N2bgYrnfFPjzUfGl0tvaxyrDJgCBOWYKMLuI64XAzx0Ge1ezSRaTo7TTWrL9ov2iku5L9vMaa2 YMNzfxFSrkDPQccADwdfiDb FrOS30 1hF0jyRvcSKS AxA6nj5cc8dDnmojqHKak3h2HwzYxzPdyLqaXKtFGem0Zxz1/Prx0zx2Wh KbzxNKzzSszMxYKvTk5IAGOPavJdDuLzxPrcbSPJI3mLnkkfTr3/WvbPh14djtrZW5ZlADlT7df8APHFKpGyuaRibFjYNFYb2ZWO/Azx/n/GrXhvRLjxTrcdlZr5km9S7DpGMk5I98HArpNI8Oza1OtjZ Y0bf61sYXBx14/TNei/Df4ezaNqmm6N4d099U1jVXPkxKCTK3QuzdEjGOWJHTjkAVze0aVjojGxq BPh3NGdP0PSYWutRvAOFG7aowPMbnAUEgY7kivF/28/jt/wg9pb/CnwfcK2rX0g/tC8j/e4fPzMW53IpBIIGGcjGQqivoL9sb9ofQf CdPwfvtDsbyPXvih4mh8u9niYFbcsmPJj/uoAeT1Iwo 9x a/iX4jr8IPC2peKPEVzJd M/EX76EMcmKN8gFRgfNnhOgVQX/u49DCwcVd7mVSSeiI/jH40j Evg618L6JJceekf kzIf9ZL/Flt2cgljkcFiccAV9kf8G7/AMR1vdH8f EZmxbXMgYRZ4HnR46d8mM/iT0xX5tx6g3i zmvWkeWSSQMBksFOScd/Wvq/wD4IUePG8H/ALYOqafuaNdS00yKufvPC6uPxwzHA7irrzaakujuXThdNHrvivSH HnibxJpS7VNrqwjxjCtumGCPwb3OB1NfM//AAVhtF0v9qKYsqEGJ8Ar97EnJ/8A119n/t7 GP8AhEv2kdQt4U2pq2o2ksfp80oA5 uOPT8q QP Cukkf/DT8y7VLeSzNuH3cyOMZ/A/lX1/EFb2rpVF9qKPHp0 VtHyioILbW2/1/KrOiu0DycBfMGGJH3h6f59aoNcMbtmVVIBwPT6VpRX8jLt2qu4Z3Y5/Gvl7WKkSTTLu2jK9yAODUc6tLJ8u7/GrkEiROqttZlPWjUFQ237lV3EZPr0 taFUyujsJJF3K2eAcfj9e1NkbClm556/dP86hsZJI5d3zMemW5x6VNNtBKN8wX5dx/iyKnqaDbRsXK7jujYdc1JNF58zHpz681G8eyNdo3ZHBzj8KdE3mBW243deeRVRiV0uJKZEkUZzng8de3NLHcMNvRQrHkd/eiUqg5HXqQOlOMwaN R83OSP/rUtiR3kjywrMzZ5HGKmRmjj 93wAOMen NRj5otp5YHglRkY9Pwp0e7ft9j/wLOKgmJNbMAcfxden41Z2eft6be2RVS2Yl41bbtIzk9P8APNXbeJmj5kDso6 lBRPBbq2PmCsCM 9PurVWib5vvDj3qGNvKUfNnvg9 /8AWmSzSz7eAq528f59qS7lRFtoVVMblbaB8x6nsf8AOKcjLIN3VV 6euBTCqq W8xmYkA87R/nOKVnK/e 768DFX6BLyGuubjMbDY AuT/AJ/L2pTbsSuFbjq2OlBjeWU7trc7uTuyPWns26HnavPbt VTsHKR UsKY4/HvUsaq2Bu9 nPNRiHzYehCqenrQkXkfeO7jk/X2rKTDlHCFVX Iqew7VY2CSFvLGWVgVHr61DLbMJG43BuP5VcsroeQrblUkHoN2O1KJQ6IlNw U9McdD/n1ol/1u5jt6HGMZpXbyyzdM8cc0yaf7RJwW3Yxg/Wq2AJwzqNo3Aj5hxk/l FR53t8o VaQttXd8zbiV6YApQ yZc7c98D dAFkspjZQ27tg veoDv 0KT94HPX7v8ASpJm/ebf WYPQevtTzF5UY3L0BXdjg0c3QaVyWIeYW4VmbqM0sQdQOvX88e3 elVoTuk4LbvXGDVi0bd1xuB4z24/lzVcpY57lmjO4qNuAw61CJgB96pLseaAu4txz/OoYrLKDj VaRs0FzylYnLqw XP41NOv2eVV8xc9Tt9PanS3m3aCm1cc4qvcSsfm2jaw49sV0bnFdDi znft7 55pEmWL5WXPv0pkFpKwaQYOcZ47/AORTblWIH5Vnyi5i0b6ONNsirtzgEfezU1uftkjLu2r24HSnJpOLRWkUx8ZB71RuYHRWWNs7T dESia5k2SY3fKvcd6Q3KxwK3zBl9RwaSykbI3Bm2jB4656UTWTTjdt/wBZ0B9qoLkcZ 07trfMtOCpGojyfr1qVB9gt/mXa/QDHSkF7HCVMi7mxk7aOboRHcJiBtRVbk9c8Co8m3l3M24enp9KluNQjM3EZbODx/n/ADiobqfzGVsEHrk9hRGI9C3vjWEs24fqRVOa4 1HI3fLwccVPpVsuollkl2DGeR1pZmjslCJ 8WQc9/89KJS1DUisbzClY1HynJZutSPJL5n s24HUCmR/6LMG2lV7jGSKL6ZIz8rN8wyA3U0LU0jYcZG2N 8yS3ygDk /8An1qqsjSsyySZPUgnoKsbUaJWbA9h2qvtja4DbDj0I60 W5nImYr5iquFG3BNSNBiBJAVYN054ojSHo0bZXsBVdJds4XdhQ3PsaWxQpd3lbaq8DAFX1i22 35FzyRVWOWKIMJF3vjCkcYP HWowyyMyfdOd2dvSgCZyttwWU84wO9Q/Zle6Z9uFVdxwPyFEm0hSqsx25JxgDmnOq/Ztq/Kzctk5/SgCJVxIGDbsnHB/z dOuGWJFK8N0PPWkggaYbRjcp65ot22QMGjEm0/MSO/8AhWkZaGfKyIXigE7Mlj2FPWSQ23mMQF6hcdP84qzbahx8tuh2gjbs4Ge9Sl2uORCsaqOvTNDdwKMd0C7My7pM4APQU8xtcMvzfN1yT3qCNsyliW3Z79aczMVZj8pznP8A9agBJbT7K2Zpg0hb AZx/TvUUw2uQrH5jk / c06TzJSG5bpkn8aEbCf7WeB6UpbEyISzOePl2nHJ5aopHYNhcKzHAx1qzM V75PqetOso1SOSWQrtj464LVcSSjIMHO3JXgiqdzJ5jqQo6cnHWr0ycfeO3 LtmoYIY3l ZtqL1OM5rSJmUwmyHO373rVC7iYndj5fXFa7kXEjhVKqOvvgVWmVZGBP8ADwK05iGrEFpcbFw30H0rRs22OvpnrWbewNGu49Tz06CktNQ8ph5hyO2O1Eo3HGVj2H4SfFiLRrZ9H1RY7jSrzEbI65QLk9TnOMnPHSpfjJ8AV8PafHrWlM954fuMHfy0lix6LLx0PZvbnBNeY20/mjKnKsOfavUvgp8ebjwPP9iu2WfS5k8t4mGVAP3uPcZrhq03D3ondTqKS5ZHkN1oskF4scaswkYAHHSukXU38MeSqp5m0jK7ipAHI57c le9eP8A9lqLxXoVx4q HsP2/TbXb9p0hJDNdW5AO SIEZeMY6ZLAcc4BPh q FzqEhmRmVh8u01l7bm Ir2Ljqj6G Ff7SEfjnQrO18RXlxJdWMYhsdXjDG7sQMhYZMA ZGTx6jJ7jj1W28Vx6sIdP8UR29tJIQtrfwY8i5yeqnGVbAB5b2718Pabp95oVxuVmjboSpr07wF8W7q008afqBa4s2G1twJ298jHOeOMe1clfDpe9A7qNe/uyPorxX4L1DR4vOjt5rq0yA08cZOzjOWX HPtxk1ghGSFmZt27oQOnT2/CovBvxX1Dwpo0MNtH/AGtbPKXZGkBaJO/B4ftwTx7ZNd3baTovxLsY7rSpodPvGXe8bMCu484YDGG9SRz16Zrj9s4y1NKlO qOHyoOcqflOOchj eab5 1eOqkkYrotY HeqaSrSXVoywqpbzVX90w9QfwrmptIvbO5cvbzR4YgMUIGe/4jjito1r7GPI0ej/s5eBLf4gePZYrqGG4sbKzdnDruj82UiCAn6SSBgP9ivRNU Cngm40i31eG31bS9Os7mW2ghhuma41EmYW8MpLbgNziRiFA4XsK edN8W6h4YvFmsbiaymWWOU7W28oSy/luP5112j/tTeK9J1S91CS7t7u8vxEFe4hWQWrRE W6AggFSzYx69q0ldiv0I/Ffi2 FXxb1i20fVZpYdI1KVYXkI/e7D5Z44ABRdhHPy5Hc1XP7QHiW61GS6kurdppLk3LKYV27jN5/C hcKR6bV6jiuHvL9ryVpHkZnkOWbrvJ5z9T7 9V/tS S3Pyg8tgjP5//X61PKI76P486zNpS2shtZFWNrdd0Y RTAbfgdMiMtzjOXz1roPB3iLxb8TDctZXlvbtDdwI7PGB 8nuFZei9N8e4/THOcV46Lz95uZtvzYJ9cd/8812Pwn M0Xw2s7tXia6e4u7K7QBwo/cPIxBwp6kqPwJqZFdDuPGvgzWPDXw2uNQk8RySXtvDDdXFmkZCxxSF4VIYH5sqWB4H3seprzjStJ1Lxo1xJas0kcOPOkMpXaW6dv9nOcce3FaHi748S KPBX9ki0hikuFiguLsn95PHE7NGpzkcFz0xXLeH/HOoeFbe8Sxna3W j8uY55YDcMdMDIY9KXKyeW53Mfwi/sBo28Qahb6fGwyscci5k46bjjG0nB2g me4xtT8c2HgnXrG60WOOS4tN4kXeXSTIZeSRnB3HPPHA9RXHahd3mtTmaWa4kmZiWct3J9fU/1pbPwv5kqtO2Ofug8kD1PGOtOIRiafi74t614 htfttwyx2qlEjBG0J02jt0xyACcc5xms3StDaaT5o1ghU5ZQMfgMdMV0Gl ForWPzI48sTtORu46/5 prsPCPwd1rxHqSrHatFbsATKR8q5OAOh ufas5SUTaFNszfBOmw2cw4EcagfTr/AIivdPh18N7zXrZZrj/QNPmQ7iThn7cH69s o45NTeFPhV4b F1iupeILyJNikoG/wCWgA/h5HTP4nHcgV1Wrx6hrmiLrOvSSeD/AAxGi3FtG6quqammeGjUj91H/wBNZOoztV lYSrOSsaxpNM6rw7p8013Bofh6zW4uFws9zJuaK3J4BfAJZmJ WNQWY8Y61e MP7SVp xV4Durfw zal461QMLi6LDdCwJXGVIXeufuoSkeCMs SPHvGX7dUPhHwx/ZPgG0tbFFVk87zNsoDKQxVmBYMwwC fMbplU U/HXxh K 3UZLu6mN1ezfMcS8sRgALxwoxyfbAzyQqcknex208I6kddBfiV8Xrp/Fd5408XT/2hqlwSbe3ZyybyCAMcjYBkY6HOOpyPnPx74s1b4oeJ7nU7 SSdpnLgseTnuffoPYADpW/rpufGuqG6vDJKzEAKewHQewHpWx4f8E aYw0bY6AcdOO9d31qMFdm1LI5VHe hxfhHxHeeEpvLuo3a3mIzkdB7V9O/8ABOXxyvhP9s/wTqkMg8u6uTaNzw6SKVKn356dzivN7z4Qrq9hJC8Krv6Ejp1x RrM DiXvwi MWlLdb44bK iuA DwA4JIP05rD61Cqmo7m1TK6mH80fsp/wUH Hja78SPhrrQVWj1LVbK3MhOArGWIHPp26ckc54r86f CuhYftW3UYYfuYXjBx6Syfn14/Gv1k J l2/wAXvhn8LbuHO6312yuUYr820OGIz/wA8/5P5E/8FTtSa9/az1ZWDFY41A/vZJZuff5v88599Yl1aNNP7Kt J8xiI8s2j5thh3KW5YMDt op9tLHGwMhf5efT9aijuWMZ2ngHG09qkTjDk5Xqcnv61znJuWLe7Es8ir0YYzn36ZzQg82LaW4zkkfwj/PanKEmIwoVRjdxzxUlxsjtPl2qzfdPfFTsaRiRW48mTbuwrde 6n30ILLtXIUg8UG3Hlhl uPXFNkn8xlLbW/vN34A61pFKwdSQQgozEnCg8ehxUZTyZfyyR XNDXeSsaDJPOCevNOZfMYsSC3SqehQeRlf3f3m6jH5/nUkLfZU ZmyG4IHXr nvSQzfOq/LujOc880zymuCcK248KO/b9aztcCSFlDq3G1hhuOtTRSxSxPjoBnae2KqwR/Z/3bfejbn1FIrZbIbbz26nrRsBYixJIP4m4z1PcVftoGwNw 6OPSqdtDl1LcLzwDjmr0jC7dN3/LMbRjpWZUSNG2PztaTOMnnHsKtKy UGb5eOATVe7t2Xbj5gOcjqetSW/wC8OW7dBijrYJEiyYG0KW9MH/69MO/PyqvzDkjsaltWVY2Yqq4PyqenfrVeW/UNg7ic8DNaByk0JaKBkbcBuLHPU/56/jUbRK5G3 I4yxxj/D/61MivIzGqH7zdAedxqUQqVWRhtY8UeocwzKovdtgwR19 P1qytwobjdtkPJA/z9ahaNnYgdMde2e360iWzY/eN83BOD1OO1ZVIhElSTMbMwyFzkdz9ad9oVWVd3zZ6gU02apG 0llPXcfmA/CnWcQysh2nGCBjJ/GojG2pQ67ZlH3crjHPAFNhVkgVt27jcNvIHWnXi7shl5buT0oiXyolX5Qc8jHQYpy3AfN /k79OnrUaw7HVpAdnGO3uKeWOfm9M8HqO1OnKvErbW2/Xnn3p6AOt/nRh90L2PQHg9f89asKAqbWU89M 1MtiI4o1 pI6U2SUDaqkNxzxj2qieYRQwkXo7PjHsKtxQLHGdvXoD0x05/z0qtHD5sq7VBwccNjFTRx7B97O3uf0qeY1uglnLzfJ91jgkr0 tOO2b5lU7fpTS6jdtG4t6Hqc9c07Hyr03Y557/AJ1OqIPJJSrzbs7scMOxp0s0cyqvZcknHWhIFB2sxTt061DdxLEW8sd8fSurmOWQsk7lNsfy7jjB71HNb Wi/LznH40 O48kxrtCnHX0qaKMO2XXK/XFacyJImD VhZG XqueKNPDXd0Uw23tzUkgBhZVCqSe/WpLeBoYd/51JcdiwwWzLR719D7CoRfEOrBcrkY49KqyQvJuflgeCxPWmrJ930XoMcVUhcxavLiWRZJHUNu5x6VVgkQSfvE3Y5x61eEjQ26Mrf6wfdxnNQ2MSSyMsi/Ljlum33qOpJVZ/327dtXGcYqG1hkacln X EAVZ zsX3duMnNLbKq7s7iOue9XENixHiWEq2d35U5FQ3AVcL8ucg5x7E1WlufKO4eZ838IPengtvUKpXuSB0rOW5oWLtfJJ3Zbrn2qnaXHkyMrRq2ckbv1NXHkYxsCzH6nk1TMWyf 9uzV3sgFl1HY/lqgXdx06U JgsfzMysT1IqQiFEy33x0yKhn8sJ9OcU YzlpuTRzLO/UZXgH1NU7i2VJmVSZGxzjtRaybgGbd5iknirj WeVZvmGTx19qlvUcZFeziMIU7DnPcVeZY7hA25Y2UcfLiqctxGduRjByx60qXcbrth3dfvHrQPYVWLTmHDKq5OSOKjWFYxjd1HzZz1qV7mRnCpH8qj5s/5zTWj83aWVtuc m7H NAcw/e1vHtPzRsp2g8fj70RT4sztiC9ScnJNTXd2xtmb5dzcAY 7VeMhLVSF3SbiSxb19qmVyr2C3LQu2N2ZB64wPelurgzoFjXbxjGaZCg8tmZfmbjr0psLE3Ax8y/wAqqMid2V/KWF2aQtuHPFSKDKFZY2696muZoopv3a a2OSBtAqEzsvzKWXIrQloijj8osuANvLDNVmm6tjc2cYq5HLH9kO/csjMRg/w06Paw2xrljgkg9PwoI5WZ/meaAWzuHHPYUGVndUUEqnIJ6Z9autEFbCx85H3uKSUfZztPy559/woEUZtxZlwS2evrRMnkgbT0Gaml4O5O/tnmmopaX1bt9a0TJkUdoVWPduwpY7HZtk/h7k1PcpsXn5ST271C8TO6fMWH1zVcxJDfjzImb73481ltaEc8fQdc1tS2ysAN21T0qGWCIjaq/KO56mrUieUp6Zd/ZZT5km1cdSP0rVtboFI8dFHU9Kxr213S/3VXtTrTU/IHT5SPXvRKNwUj2T4EftB6x8DvEtvqGmXUkKRsNyocbRkHjp XT9c/WV/8M/Av/BQi0t9S8MS6b4L JM8WZIpG22GvT9/MwP3UrEk7xksRyDkEfn/AKfdeah2sPpXWfDv4oah8Pdchu9PuJIGVgTtPXHP88GuCvh3LWJ6VDEdJHofxH E v8Awg8VXGgeKNHu9G1azYhoJ4/vKON6Ho6Hsw4rLsNCju7z5ZflXneF59q 3/gN 178Pv21fAdr4A M9lDdtCFg0rXNvl3tkzH5QX5IAO3nJ6HNcb 1F/wSV8efs/S/2x4Zb/hOfC02JYbiyG67SJuh2DiQjplDzjoOleW5Sjozs9nfVHDfsu/DpfG3jGy0a8uFtrO7l8szuMiIcE5Vct AwTzjFfePwd/4IjeIP2jfB reJ/AvinTWutHvBB/Z8paGdmwDvWTBRvl4w23OOo6V8N/sa69oei/GDw3b JJhHpa6pCbwTLt2x7hncp5Gc88Zxmv6SvCf7PuiaJYxa58PdWm8N/2pAkvmWDBrW544LR/dI69CPzpcsZfEFSTSsj8i/il/wT7 Nn7Men ZrHhebxDpCsJPPs0WZo1774AxYY55UH17V4zdz6D40m xzW8lvNbsWe3yYwvf7mN2c9RweO1fvVr/AIl IekeGby3vtF0bxg3kskUltL9jmY4OCytlR2 6R9a XPAX7G2n/tbprifGL4e2NjqNiIkttVggW3upScklZUOW24XnPU 1c1SHL8JdOd17x Ump/A3TdRhmWGRWkYDA4YJnHJBXPHI6/yrh9e/Z/1DTkkaKSO4WLJLL8uR7KT/U59q/UD4tf8ETbrRZJrrwL42kt13ZSz1S3E6n23ja2Dx1Of5H558e/sQ/Gr4VXEy3nheHXrZXGyfTbtGDgkdEcg5PPBbjPfBFZ 2ktR8sWfC r/AA31DTmLzW94I2wWkaI8cZznGPT/ACay7jR/3yruXdj8Qf8AOa ptfi1Dw1PIureG9b0yRsb/PsXQZPbcBjqcfqK5fUPF/huCItdNDtKZKk7mY9OjZPB/wDrHij64 wexW589z6DNIF2yL8x 9606PwhNNHncx75x/8AWr3JfEvg /WSNFtpZGBwfLXnPoSOfwqNtf8ABtmVZmsV52nfGqnP9cZGa1WIuV7F9DxH/hHPJ5Z2bg/KeV vSr2leFor5EMcLyOSMKFPP9P/AK9exR P/B9lM67bWdlbgpEDzwR0H5dRyMe2xo/jK61YMNE8K69qUkigK0GnysvoPm2hQOvftUSxNio4dnlOk/C/WtXuFjg0 TbID88oCLx0689RxxXc Hf2Y5rtd99efY 0D59oz6n9K9R0j4d/FbxDG0ieEYdBtd4SK41a8ht48nOcrkscdOgzz1pNR HWk HIpJPHnxc0 zjU4aw8O22 RQBkr57kLnnHAIzjv0xliJM3jhWzIs9E8F/Caxh/tC4hWReqPnzAfpy3XnAx0B7123hvwx42 JmkfatB0WPwz4fVWL69rgFrAV4y0cJUvIeOCAQfxrg/wDhsb4Wfs TmXwH4Mh1TXoQYv7b1aU3105B5KmT92mcZyqN2wfXwX48ftteOvjbdNLqmtXUUMjnESuW2Lzhc8A4 gHtzRFuWrOulg5t67H1Frfxl Fn7MV1NfCef4geOInbGoX8e22t27NDEoKAg5IJy4OTxzj5V Pv7WeufGPxJNfX17ISzkrCBtQZ9u/fkjPvgAV47c6vNOrSeb8qD5ndtqr IHXpwATWHqOvCcMtvuZn5Z9316f5zW3Q9Ojg4xNXxD8QrqGQqrldxPyqMAfWueWym1a/8yZmkkPJJbk9as6VoZupNzBSG64rodK0dYvmZfmIOcA8ev1NYymo7Hp08Krakel6HHBj5Tu6cegrpvD9uoXy41HmlsDccYAz/wDr9 Kq2Fk3nMpVdzDsQMev4VuafpsZkWRZGWWOQAgN39/8 1cVWs p6NOmkrGraad5flhlb5cbs9PXpg1JrngW38UadGQqLeWzbkbaPnHdc9sj61VvdTuE1po44f3IQMXyMliD0GewFbGh6vJfWhZY3RSejDG73 h/SuT2soSuhzp80eV9T9V/ CamoD4rfAXwbaTybm0Lc7ll/wCeG9T3x/F9MAdhivyI/wCCmEzT/th JVLMfL8tADx0GT7Z5H6V99/8E8f2tPD/AMHvgX4qs7 9js9esVuGsomTiZJgoyD7YJI7dfXH5h/tI/Epfir8a/EmvRlduoX0hRmB Vc4HUAnKgHNfXZXU5qO5 a5xh3RrOLOAnRZpSq7vl4I6e9WRApsgPm3KdvsBUKKtvI7feZmGW7cUPE11DuUFm3cg8cdzXceTEuWY8on5s4wd1N8rzptqk/gafblgV257Acf59KlMgilDsdrZIbj9aBcrGwwsjn5eQoAX3GP6fypt9Z7n f5W3DIB6VPcz XGsg Zs8nOc/5/Slika4bA6MOV7t69qOaw9iK2gttmDy2Bh15waY8PlO33vvc81ZjijdH8z6DPamFMxN8zYUk46mqi7oe6EazZoFb5c nr70lsGOW4 Xqcnj/AApYbvbFlePx54pjuU3KMhHPIxjIPSp5mNLQkuVZvXc3Tbznmq6RNLMinbHuGec9qczAIu3dleeP4TzxUkbL8uSfxHSgCxbzpINucDbt69PX86u21qqQqFkZt3Qdh9BWfFbedMsny7k6BfStG0lkhEckUmJImyCDypBz lTICS9dbdmjZWXJyC/r0/yKLNMxZ3fKpH8PFMacStmT5mzyc9KjaVY3VV3LuOcDpU pXQfJugnVcrtY5yW65/D VNurVX ZVXB5I7/hVy1DfKzlfLI6H1HbFRXL4C7k69xxkfT/AD0qnLsG6KU0RFwDywxnJPA9hVpGHluy7Tu9uvpUbTq0238enWnrFuuPurt9 OakEh9tPuLAbVVfunP3vUfpTrZyWb5u3WkNm0QkK/wjkE/pio9MZrVizDA4OfSs3Ia2LUg3jC8sp5x0x/8AqpbVFhywO5QOxzk/5/lUciSRRny/vNzyOvTp/ntTba5aOP5lIzyCe1CbYx17drPcfKVXbxn1NTRK15cDcfmHBJ649vwqGWGNoxyqqc5POSaEZo36/L3wcY/z tVysnlJbmQRsNpO78sdaRFaZcM3y9QO5/x604rmFlHAbG0kdPapRdZhVV4ZeBk9e9S9w6EkNrNOQFjdtp52jp25PT8KHi2MVkVlPH51Lo19JDKy4VlVeijk/jVi6UXDFv4WHc/d9KvclalWxCwSfvN20Y7c9e9JeTA4255GcUtw w7ectxjPFVmUhgFVRu5zknFS1Y1SdiWPakZ3TFjnAyBToyrDhwuDjGKiK/ZJFyqt657U9LhUXHyfrSFqjzLzN9z0bDfz61A7qZWyNv4cUSOwbGfmXqT3qMruG87juOB6H1rqkcsiQp5wVtvOcAVIf3pbCn0qNCwiVcfMxzjtUzOIGK8Mc9zwaUdwiNuCoTdhiy1Va4luH2L3P4VcmCiHGfx9ao/bJLQsy/KPukelXsEi1JG0cKJI26P LB4pssIcBY9o2ngetQiVrj5mwe3pVh4W2/e2svU7scelHNcncjkWSWORlx NHkny1w3Xk0CaN1O7cucYAOasWdnJdOVi2s2M9QMUpbGhUVWlnVf4fUVbWzlAY Wob lNnia23bsA4xj0/zio2VgQv8AM9KYFiJNihysZKjrnpmnGR5gvyhf908EVELiNIyFfnHzZpGuBHtbczfTtQVIH/cLuJIK9OKEePKj7vofamzSBtp YBWyBnr9acsRvHZlKxt3HQGq5TPmI532PwvykYB9KLaPe3baRj3FPt4EaU cQq4wAB1qVGiityoRt33iR3FEg3Gw6SuCd34k8/lSS2ggAUNuUdMU II1tvaRoc/dUDn8aja3kEysu5lPIz6VINEU8XnIyrgYGCWPWobRRbXH7td 7jOOlXZFRI/mLY/nTY2XTyxj2jzAOM5KigJDI0jiLK3P4/rUto0bTeZIEfb91c7d2On5VCI98yt19cVIII2If Nu3 NAo7jLpPMJZcDc2CD/ADqWKRUeM7PujoOc 9MuJWaXCrwq lMWSQxn7uSOTjFAiQRtMxYYO7ocVTivyLjb93bxkdak8xoYV/iVflytRswZlXBVTyB2NTzBzWLESbpVUR5GMnnqKPM82Rtq8/wqB92n2zNYuZmUeZ91QT0H0qJmkLuy4C9CcdQeorSISloV2OZuSo5yTTzdfZUMULbvM5LYp1 Fi5bhRgYFQc UMbfqMVRF2WBOsflqp3Nn06mqt4GmfzG 96U5FVZFX5v9nipEiWR8M3vjuaBELBUCqrFpCMn/AGDUSSeZ/CMnsan8p5Gb HntUMg2XK7drHPbv70A0NeLy8seoPHpTVbndlkH86tTRssPlldzNgEHnFQPaMBu/h6fXvQTylSZd2eW3ZqN0BXduzt7dqszWhMn91abJGxi2qF atkyShdqMfd tUZbb5cKuBnr2rSkg8s rbulE9vth2sSOOQK0iRLczbe5a2O5eeRxWtY6qtwdy7enPsay7q1VH XK/1qK3drc/JnjmiUbjUrHZ H/Ec g3yTQyMm0g/KBX6Sf8E0/wDgrFN4ItIfCPjp5Nb8LTbV8uZl821cnG9WOODkZznPf1r8vrPUPtsPy8betbOieIZtFuY5oZWWRTyQ3WvPr4VM7sPinF2ex /f7QH/AAT7 Hn7Tuhw KtFht7y3vkEi6np0vlTqcdDtx8wxjn9OK6f4C/tC/F39jHTrHw/Z6o3jXwzYrsi0/VYyZooRwAk4 bgnqQeB7c/mz/wTZ/4KX65 zxrFvDNczan4fmbZe6bK2dyDbkqcHBByRzkfQ4r9hvCd/4U/aK8BWXiXw7cW o6ZqEe9HXAaF 6OP4WB/T2rw60Z0me1GMJxud18NP CtXw58VzCz8Uw6l4I1JTslS iZ7VT6iVRgg574617x4W I2h/EfSF1DQNY0/V7WQZEttOsn54OR9DXwr4v8AgjG8txJJGrju5QbgBk8Hr6/n FcJD8ApvBMxvPDl9qGiTJj57Kdrdm55B2fz56ntWLxF1qH1e2x lN7PgYJ/pWLdwwyTeZsVmxgHbzj618G6D8efjh4EEJh8Sw65bRjBt9TtEkMh5/jUBvXvxgfQbGpf8FNPiR4KjK6p8K49aWPJefSbvYcZ4 Q7ic gP5VlzKRPs2fW2t CNH1MMs1jA/XOOM/WvjT/AIKS/Ff4Xfsm FtNW48LaLrfiTXHc2dncRqVSNQC0rfJ36YByfWp7n/gs9penNt1r4Y ONLcIWO 1dl45yCF6V X37aX7UeoftTftDaz4u1ayubGKTFtYWjox zQAAYORwfXn eKylFI7MPRbZ6N4n/4KL DdPuIWufhH4NdpchcWy7gOMnr/wDW46ngVW0j/go14V1Bttp8LPB9uygMG yJg/hgntXx/wCP5YZbqDyY2WNARvAPzZ5OR9e2Kb4C899UXZa3ku/5VEdpJJuPb7oPuMYqqZ60aMEj7Kuf CjmpaZuXS/Dfh3S1xgGK1jGDzyPlP1656dMVx/if/goV8RNctWH9stbLjbthVUwv4KPy5zxXkth8MPF2vw7bHwj4mmic4D/ANmyrGe332AH696a3wI8VWUDyalHouh26LknUNXgZwvOcpEZHHfqo6YolrsT7OCZZ8W/tCeKPE9w0l9rF85m3BsPgN2OcfiMdgccVw p KJH3STXDAqd255DhfXr07Z9av6rY CvCQ3a140a mzmW20i02hQQcASyZLf9 hz6Vg3v7ROi6Dbr/wivha2t7zk/wBpXxa7n5AAIMuQnfmNE7e9UqMmtDSPLsh0lve39oL3yZY7WQlVuZj5cbAY4DsMNjI 7nr71z2veJLfSgsa/wCmXGCGCuPKU 2OT YHqO1YniTxprnxE1I3WqXs1zcPzvYk9sdevT8vanaboZdNzLJIepzWq9xWZ10aMpEd3d3WsTBn3KuAFXPyqPatLStFUrhs4Y8e59K0rLQVjG1htZOD3x65xwf8it7TdK zbJFV/l 6cbf89vbisq2ISXuno08Pbcp2Nh9nZfl3ZOM9z7da2tM0xZJVO3CgHI tLpmmtH8q4G4444FbWlaeoiz9wqc5A/z defKtzHbTprqPsrASy/d3Dpgrgce3/66uwRGCTayxru5 UBc9M56dqt22nCNVZWVcDvxkZ6VMtn9pQMC27HboTXNUnc3jArwyiFgyttb1Peup0bR7PxfbtDCv2fUIlyOciT6Z/l/9euXSNofkzt579xV/wAO60fC2tw3kY3LG dg7rnJHvkfyrkrRbWhXIN1fTmjsbiFleNpFKSANzz1z2/DP614D8V/ANx4KvPMj3Pa3TF8Bf8AV5PTtx2GK svilqel39xY31jJERexZlC8YIwME9R3H4Zrz7xRoMOuaNNa3C7oJh2P3cEHjP5A 9epleNdB67dTxc2yuGKp6fF0Z8zQSZQLwc84xUlvdlJlXy/wB3jOK1fGHgubwlqbxSJ 5B3I5Pb0rKHzSq3l7VB7cfSvsKNZVI80T81rYedGbpzWqLlvdiKfci8cnHHfNOvIydnG6MsM88H8faltUUOWVeep561LNN5h4yc9SO1bGIxolVG8shVHVugI9zU1mzQwsQp2qACc/dqoJflZVBjVgN3O7FSW77G65XlQAe3 NEtQJwv2j 8qkEnJ6/jVZ0zFJtVh7 /wDnNSSTKAvlfQgn/GoZbjymYq3sMN7Uo7EyGwDedvTnrmrUm1o13ZZkGM5qGENJEG U59fWrUka7MNlmC9cUzSI1LLKZEg29cEYxUc0KxbWDY5wRSxJtDHOfT260twI7hvcjgHqKCNbhZ3X2d2UNhc uM1ZjYSt2DY4APTp1/Ws8pslU7tyDgkirMMjCQ7dpyMZA6VOwy606uBgbtw6DtikaTd1OOeQRmm2cZdGHPQjJOc1MI/3PzYGzHOSOmSf51nICxCcWbMzbQ3QDqTUE86ykEH/AGdv07j86bbIXVs8qOgB6f59qiksN2Ou1umBgjiqjEOawQlRLtcL04q jrNKwb5eAcgdOKoKvlfwtu7jPb60xZvMfazYYYyPbt3 tVKJXMbcMUUEbKx37Tgr PaqkzrHP8vQHO09x/ntVe6ut0ijduZOCKSC4KDDMVj43EHoO1c84XZXNcsKSASzfTnnFKoaRPn68cdiP50 32qrbVXnio0uvlB9OB/jWlODSK5Rs5aGRh39GOfrUyReYe/zdfpUexbjP3dx4OO1EU48xU/CqJehYEmH7Fl/HHrUEbmYseevHYZ9qljh3ruyWU5GR39v1p0UOxWG1ee4OKz5gtctaVcLDHt bOScjgAE5P8AOpJpvtJSNflbO0Enqe1VxDscMrbl9lzzQzMJGaTbt6cjNHMChYhnBh Vmf5Rnr09qktpfPXduwoBwCKjnRpGj2n1LE9akt4FjX5vvNnJ7Uua7BaFi2i3y/M3yA5wB1qGazBk XbtqYSCMN8v3lxjp9adGEVP9YV9sVvHYu66nlpgDw Ydvynn6VEI2ESN8yqucdqnunjMuI2IAHJPemFN8W3lfL5WnJnNKJFN 8Mew/d5P8Ak1JiO6tcsy789ic1G0flx55UsP1qGP8AfzbW3KoH61MdzPYmim XAbdzgHsajcrHN843Y5NPSD7ONrMC2cj0pnlSMxP8K847VvFaB0Jg0cqfdK7e1ViPOk8sFl/vDuafFqTiTydvcD6CrBjw 44DfTrVcqJKskKJdKsnbGcVpSwW62ryRyMjMOB1z7VnzgSuX2khefrUqqt3AqggNznJxSdmUmMLBV3Fvu9Aaakn2gBV43HkjtQ0JhDLwzKeamjuBaFWXG3stPlsUNlhWKI7ht5GXHarCmGaNVVdqscAE9KqXryXKHO/b0GRxU1tarbw4aQe/HekmVoOeyWLc27cqngj9aWLT5ktobho5I4bkbkY8bgCRkfjkVDJLsk2Myso54qOW9Z2Kq33jyfarJlYGiM8pXcxYDt6fWp7VZJIV8zy41UHBZuoqOOJSwCj5iPvGoLsfvGX3wQe9TIzLkxW5j Zt2DkAcZ tNiugeQo39s1Bb3ca26ttVm5G0joPWlLtNJujPQ9KkCT7TumZmUbSCAueM/1p0UKxjzGXa2M89cVDJut7fcPl5OPem2CSTQtNIflZuDitI2K1LUcQmiI3BVZuADyalTbGn3t/YZqkT5cki7tobke9WI7 Nbfymj8xsHAHQAd/rUzj2HHYjvn8 dWU/RV6CgneWjXbubBLe3P NNt7SSeGSSPesatyc4P4Ves7NogHXyyFGQHb731rEXKUXtNjiPc230xxTAp884LMsfT/wDV VPuLiaaWT7oLHc2OB/kVDZW7PdeWwbbt3cVSQSH39xHeiIeXskUEO 5iZM/U4GB6DnvmlVfLttwA3YqONgLliFZccZFWI5Glth29OOvNaRJIZoxNHv3LhQcg9qdpixynaylvQEck017JrucDdsycdKlKR6TJ3aTsR2696onlGKoZ1Zh8qsQQ34f4/pRPHtnkK/dYZA7n2puQ4U7VYdBzyadGjMx UyMRwAOBj1FTzFqxFGC8Mjcqq9ST1qCKELJv/i7A1dVRKh X5euegqD5kc7vLx2x3qhDZGfaWO5mx361E53v93aoGc81O/70NzncOTUImHleWBtVevvmgnlIZflLY 929qikGQTgbe596nZfLf5v4fx5qvMGK99p96qJEkMmTY 7GM84JqvdnzHZfvMe9WpLdhGC3U9c9qYF3843HoAe9XdmbVyjJDv9fqKgaFl Ve4rRnRcbejN1ANRvCoVm7YyPrWsZEGetx9il/d/Mvf3rUtp1mC7eFrLltcg7uMUyzufIm77W64osmB2fhfxPN4c1BbiGRlZWXB9MV hH/BL7/gopffs/8Ai23hvLiSbw3qMix6haliwiXnMigDqN2cAdOO/H5upKoVct74ArqPAHjWbwzqKyLM0asRk56Y5yPoea4cVh1JXPUweJ5HyvY/qQt9VsfGOg2upWsn2iz1CBZ4nX5gyMOOR14NYupaErlsr78ivij/AII//tvx NvDFn8P9aumbykP9mTufM56mFfbJ4z7eoz93XsSvuz1Xj2r5irBp2Z78ZXOR1PRYwv3Vbt9BXzl/wAFJvjhefstfs4nxdprLZyR6va2c9xHCrtEkgk6AgjlgB PWvqXUrTKfdPyn15P0r5P/wCCxvw/bx//AME2fidGsf77SoLPV4iWxt8m5Qsf SRz6jp1p4ampTSfUVSTUW0fC6f8Fp9U1WC6jk1SOJQoEck2nw5IHXhVyP16dc1Wk/4LR3k6fvLmz8mED72lxuZDn1PGMZ7dfwNfm3czbhwep4qFUZ3 X5q i/s2lbU8P8AtKstj9FvEP8AwWauJolWxuYVbyssRp8aKX9OnqTyAPqa8v8AF/8AwWJ8f61afZ7WW4UKx2H7RtQDH9wLjofwz35r5K0rwxcak64Ujd6r19a6nSfh2sYWRk8ys5YfDUt0d HljK/wHo3ib9uf4keO4Y4ZNWmhjXJOGaQueOfnLdBxxj8TzXIz694i8YfudS1bULyNiWKSykoCRjOOmeMfhWtofgmSIs5i8tV7kdR9K37LwtHCVIG1u2e/avNrYqlH4EfR4PKarXNVZyum F2jTn73uOtbNl4e Vd3VeDn0rpo/DZRQxXbngkjgD6VqWWiLHEM5bHt VefLGPoe9SwCic7pugbHVtp XqB3NbWn6IrN8235sZGeB/nB/StSx0dncfKwwcjI7Zx/h YrYttLFvOMZYYxuPXH5159Svd2OynSszOsdKUPGD025Zh X TWvFpW122rnd1ye31zV z09gVz8vGfuj0OKuwosc67NvQZ4/z Vc9SodCpmfp9o0bbW Xd1J6Hp6Z9a2ILMmP5fl7jgfyz/SpLaFcfMOg79Dx61NaR cy/wB0dCTn/PpXPzM0UbBa2rLEqu2Gxz8o46en eac0LKCVG7aD975e/GfzqZI VVcNySO Dz39amMAkQtGWbrnuMZ/wA8VJfKzOvbYfZxuZd3Iw3cH0zUDJmJmP3Yxjg5B5z2rS8ny1ZVHc5XqF7/AOcVTmj3Scc/LkHPXn60BqyrpdzBb3y dC0kL4yAwUjucY78j/8AVXeTeB49XsFutGf7VCqgPGuS6D37 39fXiZgvIb8W29f88/nW98OPGcng7XVZtxt5mCyrnA255/H0PbrWMpO g Xqcj458C2/ieze1uE2uOFfHMZ/wA9q8N8UeGpvCl41vcJtZfunP3/AHr7Y NOi6PJpdrq9hgyXWA0akLuzk7semT PNeMeOfBNn4r0/bLHumVf3cmeU/X1J4r2suzJ03Z7Hz dZTHFQ5oaSX4ngUDpBb/AHhub9KIeGX 7n8x6U7xN4dn8Na0be4DLnJUkcEZ6j16iohdrCm1lO3PX KvrqNSM1eJ a1KcqcnCa1QjRttyrdwMev41Yt28xOF2/pUCjoy7iRzkDrmp1ufLU7t316Z taJmPUgvLZkTduHzHqADj6ilGnrc/dcHjJ3H0/GrjQh4fMB4KnP/wBb VUZVMx2jhEyATxk 1UK/ckiSQLsyGP4cVYkPlu3Cpu6Y9v/ANf61XivpLPDLgk89f8APpUlvcLMzNI3qOQcn6UFrYI59yE/w8D6D/PNSWsIlZtu3a7YIz972/SkgMbfdH4tn/Jp6RtBIzDcpb/P NBpGNwFsTIV2lsdhUbO0UqqeNnIxVu2GyM4ZQfX2x3qKS2 Uvu 8cYz2oJcWhZrl7ddyNwpz1zSvet5e/K hz/ET16cfhUMsGW6fd5 vp/WiAHd93qenesZElizumhk6bh05PSrSXHnSc/KOp4HSqsMe5JNuFbsew tTRMLc87iWIJPPWqAmuY948wN90bcY 6KqCFtu36nk9atSbn6gqvOR9B/WmXqrHCei g9R7U7sI3IDFvbopbgDnqeamgtyQx 7uGOOQf0qCL95Jyfn65xgN6VahfC/LtKrx7g0rq9mVEDK0Kbd3yqSpwvSnRcr0X656fnUcyt5 dzNkfLngGpIW27vmDc/maqJpGRYC bH/u8ZNQ7laRtv3vXuKmim8tfuvuxjAqaKFVdizFvQYqZRuXLVEO5Qqqu5cAjpyPzpkUvlyLlsey96luQrQqy/wAPHvio4UUPjo3PB7EcVjysjYsElwxGCrYz7imr 9JwW5HAI/z/AJFNJymOevQjpUggZU 7tbpn/H/POarlsHMAUpH8m761IX3NwfmPGSOoFRzHaipt bPqaajeYcfnQNxLVlAt3csrMw9MjipHstjY3H8qhs23zbS2NoyhzmrxbB6x/mf8KOaxB46JJNy 55qQzcNhTlTjmoVk3y5X5eSRjsPWn2pWSSTJX7vXPNdBzbiKovJW4O2Nd3qQe1Uwf34/ufWtKZ9ls3ljcG6n1qqlurD 6MY9qEiJRHRAXIO...p5BpspeKZgrBv5D8KYZFtrP5cbt34gUtnMxkAXduHP4VoBGiSJP3znNXPtGwH5TuzjGM0sIVO6nnk461LLLGUjbO1uSWHeqltoEYlUM0WFCg7sd tRxcsMBs5yeaddr8zMZCSecVJZWbSgNu9z71EVYfUdJLHC/HzNj8zxRcJ5s3zLg gHIoeBlPy/xHI9qYrNbD5W8x hLHpV8xZP9nkuI9uBtB47fSq6232aTdJIfTaDwamDG6kVs7WPfGMU6S0VV Z/M7n2odkBXlOz5gu30A6mopommGFUKrVILtPP27W9KfG6mddvy5JPPNHMZlqzjWGHy13BQOTjrVG4j334 b5c8jP86LyeVbnaW3A/d4qO2ikaRl2szY5wPvUcoElyzSS/3snHBp8e2OHK/f757UtrEIwrH72OV/u/WiaUIG U/N8tHKVFdSZIF1CEIzHrnGOn0qS4Bitlhh9flUd6jsnCo0nl58scDP3qLu4NyuVUQs4z97p/n61JRI9osahpDubGfYVHNdtbwCGOONfMOXY8sx7Y9PwpLSaRmSMr5mTyHJOaW44vY3kZsQsOPQ/Sq5kAsUTPBtaXavUge1QXLLErGJ2bPA9qkvr9Jmxs3M2QD2FNl/0GELIzPL3x/D7VO7JkQxRbjsLfN1x0q1FOthG0Pl7mJI3Z6 lQ29oXbmUKH 9nqKkltRu U7o1Pyk9/enysNyNbZ55ArL8vUjOM1LcTmI8YyOmB0xTLT9/L8zOqqpxx79qklWIIWCqrZwuTnPvSKKslwSWwzL/AHifWo5oDtXzOfLxx/T dOtLOe5u28tsFTyRxj/Of1qxe2cdpHtbc0shBckYLfWqkRLcrxs8jnao2 oqz5nkKu35W6MSf8mqyIzNGEJVY2zxTpomml3bvXJPXmpEOa6y7Kq5X2warzMwl3YHPb0q4Y8KyxxuW78ZzUYGyQsy425Aq47FcpWmDRwqqn5W6gU202xbsggY59annbZEq7sevTj8Ki2iSTvnGeRwaqO5JFJGs33cDjODVeRsD73GOSOtXpkEi7VG3vk1Ckce794WI6jb3q WxMivMhT5jlt3Qk06KPKbj1UdB2xSIvmfNI2xV5 tOjvFdv3S7cdOeaCSpNBudW7/AMqa1v8ANU7v5rhTycVEGZOvbv61UTOUSrcRDDJ29zVOe28ufHRelbUgWL94FyW5HeqU1r5w3Mv7wc4HNWmS0VrC5zLtbn0q/HJtbJ6dKypoPKk 9nbycVct5FnThunHFKUUwjKx7p yl8cLn4f N9JuhN5LWdykituxwrA4PIzkcY96/oe BXxNt/jN8GfDviW1mWZdTtEkkYDb 8xhuO2ev41/L7o949jfRSI5RkYEHpX7B/8ABA39ru48ZSav8MdUu0fzEF5pIc/vFYAhk5B3dMdc5KAA548HMMK176PcwOKbjyyP0bvZGCbVZs9fl/8A11xvxa H0HxU D3jTwzcJ5kOv H72y2hdxJaIkYGOeldlfQMDI38R689fX Rqro0yx6tbNJho2co43dQ3GD/AJ714/NZ3PU5eZWP5ZV GdxaatNa3AYPA7RsD6qSDz FdBo3wxjEg3L97kDsK9s/aF HqeE/j74u09I1VbfVbgKFXGB5jcY/Oq2h Ho4hGsqqNoDDGMkj/JrurZrNRuz1MDkVFrnaOS0bwAkDx7oz05Pf8K6a38KrDEqrAu3qB0z Ndbp/h1bmTjtyPlwMf5z61qtpKxjO4fKuDjPHt teHUxk5yvc mo4eEFypHFrpyqrKsbdOmauR6U0hH7sZznIHT8fwrpI/DW6FT5ca8ZI6DOP8AHP5dKaNOEO4qu3HAVT7dT/P/ADzEq2ljqikYsGnbHUtnaT0IPHOOv51oppS/KI/kbO054I uPx/zmrlnYD5d/wC8wTgDjuDz X61ftrbO3y1WRvug5Hy5yf6msJVLm8V3M HT1iAZXWTnJ4zjP8A r8c1chs1ndd3O5gpOeh/KrEjRggr25AJ/DIqwkLKVZSit6Ht06/WsZN9A5WNtrf92oDHnC4ORipEtC8eBxtOckZbP8AkVMgUqob5VYbRnkdh6d6BGyvt3buOfQVnK5YijyI dy7ju/GnKm11Y/KoPykHj36U6GPex 9nIxxyaVz55GF 8Mg1UQuOE67/lLfezjPC/hVhh8u1dzbRjB5xVVcqm37o5Ge akEuZFaT5t57n/Pepjq7FRHuGI b HuarzIrOPu9d3I649Py71PcHcT8u3d8wOeR/8AXqMRNIPl6dSMfXvUz3KKd4pUfKARnIPoeaq7POZQB349Bx/n/JrUu4FUFW27mGRx0/zx68fjVWSHazK3RB8pAx/nijlAtW r3WoyW9pNclbeNSqDORjr09eP0JrW1fwpcaRYwzFd1vKAyyDDLz3yCcZGeOtc2u6XHtyD6V1vgLx62lpLZ6goudPmUqY5AGIJGARnv/njrWcpSWwezPOfiR4Ch8V2O3dHFdR/PE4QNg hPpz/ACrxjVdKbTbmSGYNHJCdjq/avrzx58P101DfWPl3Gl3I3Btw/dhuPbgk/hnnGK8T LXw6/t62 1Wse28t/u46SL6e OeR9Occe9lOZOHuT2Pl88yVVo 2h8SPI4f36tJu28ZC oHFM3svzN/EOnXFNniMDv8u07irDPX1qRgI4z0HHAHavqoSurn5vKLTsy/H 9ttqncyjccdhnpVJB59wFJ24boKfFP9ujTyz8y8Fc8g/5/lQStufmXLEj73UVsTyjZrXbLksCueMcZ5pwt2Vdsf3VHXP61Klz5yt228fhSoCkW0k7j orOXkaRI4gY3bc23JwKW7iF0V4 78xJ/Pj3pjXTRnBJKgdP8/55qQMA6KWwDznHQUBz2BSUfg8sKkF15g2srfKOMnPFQ20YMjL8zMD97ueKSUtC67gu5iNoOd2eD/nNDZUpXRJIOWkXcFJ4BPt14qwsEf7vau5gMsSc80l2vlwR4ONwyQaETYdw/i6rip33M0ySFvI3bcPu4z7U IJsVSB3O7pz3oE65VOdoXHIziniE4yu3AGc4qjTcdKMqpVt3qKr/vPK29e TyQParke77Pt8ssw6f7I9ahRfPO5fvKMFsdqlsIxK8MRjB2/MM84/wDr/wCeamRmiwVXcGAyTxUh WLrjtuxipo5/Ojb92q/KQDjFS4sJIrvIx2PwoYccVJna4Xy23Z6Y/WmWkn2e6XkLvPO4cg/55qe5nkjP8K7gThQPwqeZrqQm0ySa1fecttYfjn/ADmo53W0b5vmZsg9v8/j1oE7PGrckqMEfX2qNp97ddqEnOP0zWkZaamvMOhn Qja3y8ZA465pzbVZTu9RkHjj/8AXSw28cjbmVt2P h04qy6xfLtVW2rgMO3T/D VF9SSGCVWPRdrHIAqaAMxZV3fLxnPWq8cPkhVj3Ljpz932p0Nu0zodrKqrkcbVFU9SotCSwujll6NxyRx/nmkiiaR/k 7wcE8H/ADxViaFsKGXGOeP8/T86mWA7Om0gYGO3tWb0LlqiG1tvmBP8R7jGPSrsUY2fMCzevrUQItF 6ux SSOeOvFNW8ifJ VeemTWdzI8le3yQ207gTyadC8dvDvYg9iKmEa/ZVw2d3qOaqOuwtH BzXdynLsXEZZLPajLtHJHQVCyhYWQKJPQnoKesYihKhV6cnHSmx3iIyr97jLe9ESghP7wLtHbHvUyEOWxtz1 Xp/9akeBXuA csx44qBswRzeV87Mc1ctAGM25Pu4YDt3pWha7sg/wDdOMdeajjtp7pyvzblHORTiVtIhtkYvjLe59KROxJbTI1v8yfMO4PFSLJ5Nwq52r1567aqJqOLdflVm746YpnzSP6qPT GgTZsWmpQ26tI0aTcYQPnAPIzgYyfrx9aqjbJFjvxlsYqrEuItsjHg8VLbXSpa7PmLOcDjpVRDVkUs7IW8v8Ai4D46ipHuN8Y bftHzHHBpEizEVb8z2qeJPs6ttyGUZJbpRIfKynBEyx Yf3a4wCDnOP8/rVy2uFitVG35ulQyhpUyFbGalh0 NoFZumMnmjoSMjCzT5O5pG546Y7VaLytLuDbQnH09qpzTLbyfL1Y4GKtidp4VPlL/eZi1HMNK4jMwZQoQsxyeM0axbrbqNzYkCk8Hd H/66Y0jTsqrC7sOgHGaU2Gy43thmTop7GjmK2Io5GWMbvrjA5NJJI0sg 8OtP8AmLMz/vMg/QU HlAzbFY8YUfzNVuTdjbS/mtHbP8Ay0xvH970yaSTfcybmX5mOCQOAaWby5J/lBC5wzHrRO6pH5a5bacfN3FY8rLGG3jhZfMkO7PO31pXulcMFRmdiAHJ6U2GEPFJJ93YMYJ6moTN50IWUFcE5ZerVcdxS2FKhJ/4uvr0pZUd2 83k4O7/wCvUlpaRyIFO4Z7irk0tva2m3a3mMSN3r/n8KqWwohpW2FFCsGbbgZwR9eahunjW4ZmVvvdB8oNMtII5om8xm3dfu5x6e1MuX2OuUVg33RntU7FEq3UkcGI2VQxyQB1pkR 0TeZIu5VAXp1NQQxNPNn7u04Jz1qe733fzH92uQQBwpH4UpamZNJKsSu3lqu85DEfMe1VQjNuA9OO aZIjSv87krg7QO5pbSCTzfocZqo7ARi5aRlXJO7svJqR0ZWXLfKO9OdVtp5G2srKTgH HNFxE0kW7bx eKOYuOxEbZZ5OeFPXmppVjUbdys2MEjovtUdsu0hv4cHr3phQQ43feJz9KrmGRz7nZiBx6imxr5i8r93j61JeNsCqfl5x71EttJOy7Q3JI/LmhSM5IglgeVz/Dt7GhQsKsv8Tc1cuYmt0PmjDMcnPeqtw2NxwG9M1XMZleJArs3PoBSXFr86qu4r1J9qsQ4kX 7xk4qKItIfl/i4IxijmAJEzlV VV71DcAZ5ztxj61eXbH8u1S PwzVdgsZc7eTwBnoe9aJkyMu6h3Hb37HvUFt/oz7fvL3xWjLbMH3N95jke9Z80bL938c1omZS3LkR4znCj1r2L9jH4 3n7Pvx38O JbSZoZNPvY3MnmCNVXdhgSeMEZB/wzXi1mTIm3 7Wppc/kBeO/T1rnrU aNjejLldz r25nsviL8MNB8c6KyzaT4ns47zegO1GZQxGDyM9a5YK2d2fmBzyMD1ryb/AINtvj9Z/tF/8E tY8H6neyXOqeCNQaIxzY3C0kUMhHThSSPpx2r3r4geBLnwVqLqU8yBSNj4 96f1r5bGYd052Po8DiFPRn4I/thrHpv7UfiK725jmvZ35BGT5hJJ/E1S03SYZ0jm6rtDkM2e Of8//AF5v CgWprpPxmW9Zt0eoXlxKBt24BfdyT7H Vcv4U8SRuyqy/7S85Ck8df8K8zEU5OOh9vltWMocq3Or1O4 xWrTM0arF2PQ9v8/SodPvvtlr5io3Y5J6 h9s1k PobjUvCd0sO5pmTcpX39fr/AFrkfh3q15HpsdvDa3m5hiU WTsA4PbOBn9R7VxunpzHpS3PTrORkhaPO4xt0XnHtj8atfZVmiBYqqgDkcAfX0rFS6kiMcoHlNt3NuzjgHr XTsTWto2pteRYkbbIo6L3Gf/AKwrPUIkRtRDtXcPm6 gFPjTGMdFPTPX0q1c2yh/lf5QNx7ZPpVXymUKSdzDocdxWbbudMZC7V2/Mc8 nv8A4HtT4ztXld2SAQP0z2/yaZFOI48NuDbskZH9P8 1SbWcCRWUlTgHbjFHMWSqyxBvl57cnK/5BqQ9FDBmMgyGxxwen fSo4do3 n3gCOnpU0WWT5st8uenX/PWplIBRyx4VfXH50qBlRQy8Adhkn2qML5bH5CvHr3/wD1dqFG4D7wDDJIycj6VMSoiyKoHX3IHfr3p8U/lsn8Lcgjg8e360xCoZXYZYHI9qVwznG4lW6Erz/9f8KrrcOpJKWkPy9/vAn8OfTr9KE2uFI bnG4Ht1pkMXy7tm7b0fjI/D/ADzSo21 656454/zilza6lDntuI/u7m4XmoZ418rj5u/BO0irXnYTpkrxx6f41HKCD8rMpYFemf/ANVNy6kruZ8g VeNrY7n6cfj602FvmfaMfNj059atPbKqbmbcy4PTHtmq0sIH3ty4Of/AKxqYm26Oh0r4iiw8LXWlys0lvcncAUJ2EHnHfnHpWTPtnAXn5eBxnrWVPYLJu/u5xgjlwDx/Wu68OQaP4uha3kVbC9CBkAB2MehOe3/ANf2o2MZJniHxY GK6gWvrFVW4Ub5F/v9B/nPPFeY2tqXDJtbOCDk4r6k8TeFLnSL S3uI23RtgHHysp7j2xXj/xQ8ANFdSahZxsV3ZlhCc9Mnb Oa kyrMPd9nUfofG59kvMvb0Vr1R5/pqG0uNyDdjnJ60663TTMzdeDj tEsnlbWX5SwOQT933pJF8va25vm5I7nNfSRZ8NIaLaRcbMtuOSD2qeKcscNy fSo1fDcn73y/MevWnW8CrKx Vto2gg9O9UKI02rPO3lruVm4HPJq41pGEVWG75ckAkdabBN5bhkVfVjjrTru53RM3Ldx/kVPUlx1IC/2S6OxW3njGOv51KV86Vm VmYY h61JdWC7F VVweDnqKhtFUk464zz29afKgtcdFbN5KhmVlRvmOOg/lVuaFREuzdz0 XBHpS2zpYDztu7d2Izg9P0p07fa22q3fHAxwfamVykMEQd93yjsCT6VJIklom5dvzfwk/rTFkIKqvyjOBj26f0p8rGfdlenOG/L/AD FZ8yKI33SAMzdvm7YoXvt3FVIGKbJOI2X 96A 9SB1Zl2/wARAI7ZoHHckZVcbfl4A9s0W9wwLbQuei5/iH f5U2eBo2bcvbA7sDk9Kma6jjjwseGYDLE8is5SsgbuQBWaZuP3f3un6D9atpGpj/hbcMbRnK/59qit4OuMn3Jp0WRwG Xtj dY7sXLcl8lntjjdtx06dqp2zASMrL8ueTitK2nYrtG3j8ziqqxh37s30xWuoRiXJlj zLjJ24AB4JGeT H1qHDQIrbWO09hgt FPs5RG5ZvlX dTM8cpdlHOc7d3BFPl0K5Ssu1Jd3Rhhj6LmrU9wvl YMbiD1PTNQpas0XznqOpPUVJdwMltu8xfmAymeh70U2Zxeo2znE00at8vuec9qsPAqurMM WD0NU0by/L3HrzyOn1/wA9qle6Z0KqxVTkcAcVmbLUZdXDOAv3W3fMBxWZcXTJKRuYfQVpyw71zu6f3u9Z0sUm jlbA4SZ2VMfLtjOMnsaqxo008knULznHWnai8rWqorblVs4xjP1p1nI1vbMePmB5613NnHISS5Hl4Odx53A9RT7DSQYPOVt27saqxts5bay8n3NP8pni88SfdOQuT lVTCIxJWefy3ZeOB8uAKnl RCysxYHAGOmKryTmYg4DSLySO9Pe9VoPSTuPSqkEiW21CbMiKqqzdR696iLSPGyhRuLYyVyKjilUru 9I2M wqZQzQybdxVuCB0bPrRzGYy2SGG127v3i5yeoNSROJ/lx8q9eKrPA0cnTjHAqWO5 zw4 YqxzgUm7lRGw25kmZm3KO3HapYIMKX6j37VNjKbm79Paqst0REzBmVfc/epFEtnN51yI1Xc0fzc lLcSyajF80gXyz361DYL5CtIy7V7Ad6bb4kuG 9t3E4xQTzFqxWWFGPmBt3Rakd5HHzHG455FRrd4b5VZdp5B5pjglwqsTu5rQocsUKSq0jN7AgGny3say/u1UqPu8cVXuEjRNvOe4AoiiWYr8rKFGfY 1TEWyFe4a4ul d0bGSRwBT2uJJWZWkZvm4P fwqGVZGJ4wzDtViJfLZdw3M3XIx VEidxoBidsOW46CiIsQzNu3dFA6CntEH3dI9vBHpSo/kQBlj8zvvP8Xcf40cwcrGorW46fXJ9O1SJOzvuCbioz7Gq9vBJfyfNlVz16VdjRYdsKMWkxlvRfxqSxJ4JLsI0nlwJ1ZB9Kp/Z0e4XBDKx6 nvVi4uQAycHHQnpmqouJWbbGB6HHU0 VmZcubfany/dU8N0FVWfz3Rf4QfmYdQKidLhxsbhO3PWnx2bxq3 0uAfenzDuya3umtQ3cY4OKIi17PhQfMKnnpjFQx2jpBlpFZlI4zTsMI oC54yP8 tRLYsFCwOFDZ/vACpp7uMsVX6E/wBKhjjaN9yjO3nnOM tCqqKAzfkOtEdifMlfEUStlV5xkHqOtMa/VNpyfUnGcUxEEyMzNs2jIGM57UxYwy4Xcu7BPanzENjnnUSjaWwxyexqTzTJKq/dTHGTnFNW14ztbawPPXPpUn9my2tvHNJuUSjdHxjcM4yKV0O41ovvddinr703920y7mY7RnC96sLZrEu6b7uM/KM9u9Rt 7Uf7PQEdeeKWpoR3LLDMWX5Vxzmm2903mLJH8uARkdah1XfLJy3zLyBjoaleJraxj8x4/MkOQo7itImYy4Ml1KzSfdY5PIqtJEDG3971x92rkG4xdsr1yOBUdvbPcJtXB25Lk8fjRLcmUblPymjOFXdx2FLJGsE3DZbH5Vbx5ZVhu2 oFRXNqWufkIYZ4z3qlLqTaw02yp8zbvXHrUL7huwvOc/Srk/wDo83lruP8ADuPc9zVczNGkgYknI5PU1XMBTnO87TwfrUDQ ZG27lR2A6VYe2eQqf7x4p72PlLIpbc/fFacxnJGSo8hyw4A/WrkMocqykZoNs3l52qFyR VV45P3m3 H19arcmJ99f8EDv20Zv2Uf259AN5deT4Z8VSpo2qxs2IyJNwjdv91uOn8Q6dR/Rp8UbG3bTo2YK0bSeUrf3h2P4jFfx//DvVrjQ/E1rf25ZZLaRZF2/eUqQQfTqK/p7/AGeP29Phn4y/Y78H654k8UWNlqQ0 Fr Cfd5zXCoFYgAYycdeBn0zXk4 lzo9bC1Elc/B7/grlHb6X8V7pbeWNptL1a6sZ4lYZjKyEdOwwBjjv24z478PvGCz2UTKxPG0kk846Ec4rd/4KFfF7w58avjH4y1zSLo3Vz4k8V3l pEh8qG03YiRVIzkkFiSepwAAK8u8GTSadpixjqrFhxXHUw8VQSe57 V46Sr6bH0f4M1NdTsWWQrKsY2hSP8/lXV FtYtPDX2izuIYBY6hJGJHb/liAwOR6Z79K8b HmvYmWTzB97kHtx0/nXqUYj1fT12sskbfeLDBzxwfT6e9fI4ii4y0Pv6MlKNzo/Hnw2MUa3mn5utNZ3 ZOsXJIzzyCPTP65riNN/dyttE0kaYUMT9z/OP0ru/hj40fQL1NOupJJbFm/dEncYs5IGeuC3Ht64rz7VfEkcvjnUI1kCrJcuFOcBjkj9f8 lTRqacpUzqo51eELGwYMCoYtkBhjIPPb061DdR XO3ynG7ONxBOazdJ1prCY btWNhnPGCfc 9a0Ko8sjKyt0YMpyrA/zI6fhRKN3dCjIotAY33bZNqsx45O0ng5/z2qwj/K21VwoxgnI5qRrdYsrtwOe AT1qvO/2VNzNuYdRu5PFSkbpk0LbPm2t16Fx7HOM5/nVhHAO5mzn IdB/SqYuFk68Nnp0IqVLjI bd8x2kkYHFZytexRNlic/d3NkMDyfrSt8m1tx6nqOo7D/Ippdd67GbbnrnP eadGu0Ku3dtGfmJbP4mq5dLABUk u7nqOO1NSE4XPyqucBh79KkdSF3d8AAcdf6U1oWiKn5huPODnnH/ANb8KXs7laMkWRnLNH8yr1XdnNN3fK3ytnHAz n40WwwcnsQVIz H8qaUDTbs/uwcnFOVPQofGN/zf3iQT3GelPebzAu1mwp4qFIio VWXaSNvAxTo DtbKtnjAzu7/5 lZ7aGe5IyBlDcj0z VQTW0aSbtvfBIHA96sIP3zbgh6hix4X8v5UghzHuc9OGwalbmnNYz5oPLeNF/dg4OR0HT/ADxUNvcmBNqrsVeGP3fX9P6Yq/dw5VmxtXpnPIqosXlDc3OPmIX8D/hVSA9E8C65D8R7KTSNUaT7SqKLW5JBbgnIOfqOvXFcl4u8Nf2bqt1p9wY5ZrV/KZlwwbBP/wBas7StYuNJ1GO4tz5UkTBlYdj1Xof/AK9XoNWuvE1zNPOryXLHLMq53E5J5/yamN4u9yd9GeK/FP4bjQbtdQtAy2Uh2uoyfLb8 nFcgyrGCf7xPTqfevonW9Aj1GBlZVkhb5ZFI4xk/wCfwrxf4ieDZPCuoMY0cWMjsIyOcexNfXZZjudck9z8/wCIMmdOXtqK0e67HLq8hZY92Vz19KktWEEw X5ffgZ60LOkbY29eCT3qPf5cnGMZyQDjNe5E RJprraVbkZPJA6VIyMVVm3bmGP/wBVV0JvU3K3yHjaR1I9PpTopmkO35mLccnnPaqK6Ez6gqR7WZWYZyB/9bv/AI1DDdPHMAqttbrkdP8APWo2hMkrNwz9QR3qSNWEXzLz0znqazlIImhHMx VunbK9/50onE6fL0B49zUMcy/KcbuMcnvUtrMLNdzRqytnihS0Kk7KxIIdhZWC7sc tNlfAz8xU8jj7p4qGO5ea48yQMqucHjGKsXK5j2/wAR5wO3 cVMSYkc9vvfcNu3jBqQ2f8Aoy7ep/vHIx/kim2szCT5seWpHX1/wqdpAXVE ZtoDk9wSen5U7ooZC6THy1dgoXqo9BTPJLn5csvHJPWnXcH2cKVDdeTjOTz/SpbOTZasZBwrAdc/wCfespEa9Qhfyo/l 8cjPp0pTP5eB94cbj6VLDtAZ/lZ2AABOV tLCyzDYV2McDnvSTsXES13Sbjt 8cNnnj8amNr8zKc7ucELnB/z6U9GWGPb3xyfU02CZbmNu7LyCM8H0FVubREuV f5VLNtP3RkCm2BVELSKd3b/AAq1HGQM7voeePrSJExO5e4I6dKvYkqalcPGwb/ln/dz1NRpcNLaSbtwDfxdCP8AOatamqy26gKdqk7s8ZqirbQAPl79a0jYztYkgmVj82dy8qTTprtniXb8vPXA6/5NVZv3ULMRuboq1JCf3a YrdcHjpUyiXHYsRXTn5XUbcZwFH6/5FMYAn7qt7igJ5jeWGCsw6A 9Mkly/yOVX0zVR2Fynns0bW1ptjb5m68dBVGNmLDcW5PSrTk7tzLlmJHHNENuHHz7Qe2Ko5NWV7xhLCscad Djk1NFdYsvLaJVZhtPOamytsjswx2Ve341FBEJbUyE5Vj1/vf/qqoysO1hmnrvZlyoPqfz61JdImAFX7qjPuahQcbeex46AUspLr97rx0qnqriuiuW2yKMce3erM0Ko64bOOnPFAaOS2LfxLwB6mnZRYweG5BoUegtByRqImbf8AMegAqukkUczbjuX1HeppnAP3uc8kfyqF7QMfu7c88CqUUSXISruu7LL3XPGPrTb2GARttyyhsjB4X/61UwvkhV3nY3bH6VPBbyNEzDlRyxzwtHKO7IpQRb4jXvz7VJ9qZ4to ViMHHaiZ2Wz Vs9i2aZpieWGZlJk6hSelHMhxJba38lWZux7CpZjDDADIG3Mcg56UizvLksoXPbPSo7mydXb5scZxnmiRrdAkeVVmZdrdRu Y1akuI4Lctu9vwqkNsar5gXgdTTPJacsF4jz dSYuQ6WdpW2x8Z5Jq0E y2/wC8256/7RquViQKqLIwVxkk8fhUly375sfxDsaq g4gs PlWFWdj0zyKcSyxLHM33edi/dH4U6zuYbOE7stNJ8oNQjzpEJC7kVsN6is4lEqx/uCV XcQfeoQ2 4 aRlyevXFKts7N933zTxagW/mSHYcfKu0HzPxzVAMvLXDpHGTyfmOetOW3NsVZWjVlH3cnpUePNdF 7jgf4VNfKsUnl7d2OMkc/WgnlI5rvcrMg 6SQB1zTvMMqnd/DwMd/aoULfalCglV6DH86szh43DEcA5OB0qeUWhEyebOEQbSo7nqac1k0J/eMhVew702Z9xDfNuYZxmpUiUwbn VuvXtT5UWRGVrqRU4A9fYClLrHMNq5C8k4zmkE0cV1uDN8vPP8ADTpbhJPlRT8w5IOaWxXKR3FxNdttjUKrffB6YpUs9sqFm2xrz16 1SC1DR/Ly3Veen fSoJJ5NzfKeOCRUmfKaCCN0wSMKQduabPeF590jM/ljaisflVaz4n3FeWDdTkVNKJNzNypNEfMq1id5nWz3MC3cY/i n0pIZUW33GTdI5zkn7gptqqzcSOQvXOe/ c0Fo/PbO5VXJG3virlsVsiO5tv3u5RyOADUQYFcOrMe1TtICVZVJ44zTkl3xN8oPoM9KtMyluMWNsbV7jdj19aikXyQVVsccgdTUkty8f3O/X2p9tB9og3bmby pz1qRFTDZxz06DmowuCfmYsvXHrVqSLyItyMx3HBUHaMVFPp 2Hc2enzZoHJDIP3jtu bjr6e9Qum9/XtVhQqJtx94c0XKr9lX/aG4MO9VEjlGxxq6N83Yj6VUjTDnnhjznvT42w5bqevAp3kqShDtnByCOK01J3Kt3BtPH4Cqs9vskVVHPcgVfmBkYZX7vbPSqog3H5j8v8AOqTM5RLvh7xOfDt1HP5XmtG4deQORyM/jzUvib4v I/EqyLcareLBMctDHOyxDjGAoIAGCRgcVkXkA37Vz9elV5IMHg7ivp/OqUUw5mkUSWJ3DqteleB9e0 /wBFtrdmSHUFUxFSDiXnjHvXnMsO52Hyj6U2G4e2uFKlgyHINZ4jDqpHlOrB4x0KnOevaVqLaPqSxs21s mK9m H3ihLuzW3ZgpbG1jxyevt Z7V8zaP4zbWVWGZttwrDa fvexr0X4e OGsb0btpZWHB6ZHf tfK47Cyjoz9LynNKdWOjPdNRjkGmTLD/x8YLIfU54FXtO Gr654XtNWWSG vZFbzI0X96rIfm4HcDB5x16Vm GdftfENhH5fEsaAsAu768 351e0DxJeeDtXiurVh 7YGWHG5XA5x3/PB5zXy9ajJaxPoNJamRMiWj7Xgjkt3PG0ZIPfJP07etWvD rQxWexl2iMlh/D364/z0rvZPCdn8U/C39saa7C DyCSIvgOyk/KevzFQDzjg5 vlM2urDdtBCo8 3b95GJApGDg554x71vh/3iIlozsrh1nb7gbOWHPf17cdKz5LdgqvuDcen1qbw/c/aIzGqou4AqGO0npn654PHpVq5iRYSF XsNvRh37VEtDSMrmZZweXH8zfLnH3uRU/n7RuZc7QST1wMZ/z/KmtayGQeh YDpnP f0psbMxk YNzjpnis4wbZpGViwUy7Zb7vf1/SpNrY3fw54B7c9cf561RaRlc7W9skZarcZUnkk9s4 bJx0rQ2Hr/vpubAZR94dskdqeki7o/vNwM8ZUHH fpRFzEdpw2eoGfWpdwjx86txnp93P e1BPKNH7sZXbt7c v8Ak8UIMlWb5tvIOc4NOjG T/YPY9jx/hRyZ3C/Kfp198 v41Mihom52/u93RV3DNOGXP3htwMADH/1qdMGjyGJjPK46bfaiE/N8sjN36nr/wDqFZbgI5O853M3Xry3 f6U I73b LqSOv6fjioQ5jfk7e2fU1LG22Mdc9cdgf8ikAsrttbBZW5yOOKq3MX7v7u09fl7/r1 v51a5Ude/cdv854NRnJj2tluxY8fmKtxAzniYTBt27dwR973xWj4V8QXHhHUoLyD AgvGfuyqRyuM9/cce9NmiRW3bWZs5Ge1V5GKFgy989Ov1/IVEuxSR6RqWi2PjbSxqGl7VuMN5tvkbpecj/ACOua8z8R HYdWtJklUbZBtwctsIJ59M 9afg7xZP4Z161uY5lVY3DMmcblHX27/AK/Sur KOgW4isdXtzhdaiDzRqDiOU8nueDn6cUU6k4PQzrUYzi4y2Z8ieN/BeoeGL6USQ/6KHIjkB Vl6j9PXqehrDmIaL5gdy8V9E PfBcfibSJreTcrH5lbbjaRnH9P8A6/SvA9b8PS6TqM1vMrLJEeD/AAsMA5 nP cV9lluYRrQ5ZfEfmeeZPLDT54fCwihxHujHyt261NbH/SFkyNwG3P61HZSTCXaxYhuMelST2UcEitBv4OeWOWI969dM8EluLUttPGUHCA89v8AD9KRArQN8zHB5yPyqOz1SS7mZWVU2KAMcsTUkaM07BunUcVO5OwW58mQll6dOev eamSLZMY2 ZVAJxzgVDNujXJZWkkOee9NtkaSOR33Z3kkAClokG5Yi09lZvvMuAQP7vtUpTzJFZVX5Rx3z68/Sn2EmUZO7DgEjJoaTyXbPG7rnrms1OxRIkaRwfMuN33e4FEMfmz Wyj5e469fpTY5vtDKrDay8E/wB70NWItNl06UNIPmk4HO4g/wBKpM0WhDdrIYWjP3VJyc5A9acFLKqx4O3rg5zz/n9akmU3KKrKuMc84yKbDMIAVUfL6f3qmQuVEnkNDH5ilfm7Z/Tn uKjiVWG5l/AVPFbtcIzI3zYOf8A9VRwWTYxu46HmpCOxVlOx22/LuPUdz70lhthDL/fOCCc4qxd2zDb94LnAyeo/wDr1VS2khXIzt3HJOaBamz5nmQlW4XbyKS4kMMoKr9wAZHel0yTzLA7/lkwdp4HNMaOTzFVuOMfWtlJMrcjvJyIVU/KW524HHPrVLaUdm52Z7jpSXynzOsgX X eaWzypxtJycD2p2RGxAGM6qzRtIUOcDGKkScSsOqY4HHSpIYijMZNi7jhcNkkdKSeLypfl7nHHamVLYjL Vu X5mOT71On75dzJyf9qoZHTB69M5x/Kq6SELxuo5rE7HBrEYmXd9cDt9asQyKH3bVwo5HrTdQTfHu/ikIbg5wKry3mY9gjZflxn1 tX6mER q3Owjp13HHvUVlcboyvbknnpQlurxZ3c9we1SNOrxfKioAuDtA6U4xCQ4yrbRj5twHX1qOXbNtMafJuyAT0pxt18sMo3ccAHrVYzfL5ajByegrZLQxkPadZdwIIZj0Hajfs/4DxVVB 9UdNp6irRlzyw Yng047GYRL582/AbHb0qW4n/hX Ic0kE2EVVX7vXAoeFGkXau8seR0xTNIkVsV3/NuP40uPMO1G2JnJ4zUuoLDa7UCtkj5jnjNFrLHNKPLbIwQSw6GsZS1AYFVOCzEAdKa9yzsFCE9z7VK8DSnbt27fzpnmSJeeXF8rk7Sa0jG5SQ5r6bYFgTbuHDAcmmlZBcKz5XtkjoavTCe1mcSvmZeGOQ2MfSqlxH5lyqjLhj9amWgSHzxQz8rIz/LzxwD3A/SmzeXbgKobCjOM0CFnl2n92p UbvWoYTJbtIGUyNyQD2FK6J5bstGVo7YRKvLdDxxzVea58mZlVsu3HNTQXEhvV2gqzjBIHPNEtwsU26ONcryRjO6oNNgtwrIyBdxYEs56A0KPLi2x74cknOeT7VNHqKTBjN8zSchQPu/0qvJetDII1ThuA2KuOwcwRkk5 b2wadNKCdzElv7uOlNabYpH3f8AapylcCRioXHAP fpUE8w2DaZRubCjnnjNXtUv7GTSIY4YXXUGdmluvMPKYwEC9B9c54qq6SXBWONG dc5x1qHyGgk2srKVPIbtQ5DlsNhuHtZ/lLdOD6VNeX 6Es20lF4A6saDbSPa cGZVPBOP89aia42Qf6sbm4B6miOpA GFrhflZC/Qg9qdLaqF2 Zuk4BXP8qhjgkEyscgJ3Pap0g2S YjMxTkE8HPHNa9Cok n2vkrIs0alZOu7riiaOF4pNmzd/s9R9KhlkknbfuYBRyRUOFRP7rZPbtUcpQ J23KF9gSTT5LnZD1X0xnue9Rx6dcTkbYWZGOc9FUe amlh8r5WDE9veqUVbUUtirbSstyGUbiMDPTP0qxOqz YW Vfu7SO9SWdsskTDC748r0posWU5b5sDGB2qJbjGp 8UBmjRVxjAxim7trMzsqqVxTngLx7sFVbjJHSo3hX7udyr29ferJ5hLacpZ/JFn0OOmfel8pbeMb2bcxwqgd6c6t9m4baqg4BqGSRsKyqWPQ 1TIkk8ltkjScbuQD3oWNnjKq3y9 1JJE0w9WYgAA9BVm2Eabh5nzRrtwBw3WiI VlYMsTtwwA6KT2/KlYCWH7xCjnAqGfa0nyt3x9Kk8hksV/vSZBHpWvKh8pBDMgQbsliSFHpUUiqAOO3UetSyp8 9u3HAxmmZxG21d244Jz0FMkjlj8lV b5m5 lSQhZUk9MY54OO9R WBJuX7v86Unb8uRn0x0qok9RLllijwnyqB97NVz 7 8AUxkAGp7t/wB5t4/Dt70wjzPm5/rS2M5FcxLMuWHzdADVcxFkIHoOR2q26qD/ALRGc1GxaFOM/McD6VrGRJQltHjTdx68Y5qrFbsCztzj1rSmcux/vevpVW6favl4LEjGRWkZXJ5SjEfL3MDhh0I7mus8J JjK6mViJl4yP4hXM TuHY45NME0ltKNrFdvNY4jDxqxszswOMnh6inE g/hx40e3nUo/zZyxA5/wA9vxr2TTrqPULeO4hYYBxjgFSQRt/I/rXyj4T124htRMqsGz8wHevZPhx8Q/sCKrENBIVDjA45xnHX/D8a MzDAuD90/UMrzJYiCaPTINZuvCly11pqq0ynMkW07ZFA7Acf4 /SvKtR1KTxhq91qlvE0DXEoYlfl2r0BHc8D6mvU4X3os8f72GQbgVPA79f6delXPBmkaTbW7aZdWscX2ot9nnQbSW64PoTng9q8jmVNHtSjzamPpyNb2cVx 8EigMNnVsjFbGnapHc7ds0km4qy5wG9u3/wCqm JtGv8AwtdLFMu6Nwmxm7r04I45OeD/AFrNtZ7e0utwjbZJ8wKxkYOeT0yD/npzWfMp6k8tjckgmLHdG8bKSpDnkY/Tn8qp3dqVl3fez90g/wBfwq1Y30N9aSfebBUkAn5e9NnTcCcb 4/z FS9DSMuxVW32thmWReucVLGMRhQzbe TyeaiuFaKb5owu4ZXkdPQ802ByrbfmXg8A0SqXOhPQuL86rg5x0z36VMka/e WQ8nr8y1TSZmIZduT0 UcD2q1ZtvUk7eRgn/P8ASo1DmJUzv/utkhTnGaTjy jBu5BGPr6UEb3By68 3P502WTa 1vutgbiQMfSsJVHewRBnEcIZtzDjHFAj dvl3AEEY/D/wCvThLuk U43N6Z vegr 9/hIY mcfh VbRRQ4Qkll5HPGemaXC4LZzlgcZwAPzpYQu8swZlVuQz5/ v3Ht2FP2ry236f7NTICJo8tuPJPHrkfWpH2qqqzFjnnjp FDJkHkY6jjGMCmeWrR7AThhng9KfMwCeNivf1BI/Cs QFg2G756enFaahmb7ysvTAqG8iyx6q2MgH5s9B/WluBTK4X5cq2chsZwa0P7X1TxDFb2KzPIsZPlJ GTgmqJXKoYx90Zyv5GprS4a2kjmjk8uaM5BQ459c/0oktNANLU9HurKHy7y1aHfwC4IB57Hv29a89 JPw7PiTT5JkXbcwfcK/NvHcfmc/4ZNezeFfHFr4ojbStYVF4/d3JP3T19eP8 2Of8S GbrQNRNvcKHYj91Kg WRfUH6dR6/rNHFTozU0Z4nDwrU3Tnsz5eubeSwkdJo2jdDsbIPGKidmuZo9wZYmYA54xXrXxM8BrfwS3lvHtbBV0AA34HX8/x/r5gLTD7du3ae3r/9evuMHilWpqaPyvMsBPC1nGW3QjNp5dwrbduc7SOOlaehWcbhmkVT1Az6fSs932Xo3bfl6Enp24/Op7W4 zyMq5DemOMV230PLINdt1sZ18n5oznv09KsQr51rHuVQ2OSe/HepPLSRt0pbd0Axj9KGdXjVVOVYd6yJitble2hjhnDD7 7OD3FWkVbhmeNfmY/xVA0Xk7toZWJ4wOlRWNxgNj7ueVPGfejle5RZO6OQsIz1zjNPu7xrohmUsQABg9fr9Md6ECiXO3BHrTYsncv1GcYquUbYW00nklWysmflxzkCnKgkT5uGyakWby4NxHzdKjlLAs2cbuMev8An lEhpFy3gIt/lLcHoD0qFZhHI0Ybluo9aW3lEUEbn5mUnII/nSRRpIzcfMwyCRnFEY3YcpI1sPmXdk9On50XYMij5flYbc44p82eGPzdtv frUbNu 9ncO5/iokabIS0ysLLGh2qc4A6AD/AD VSJO0rIzbd3v3qSzYtHiNh02kAfpVeRfK3LjLbvxNOOxMZDrtftMLeWpZhyWx19aoqdjbz1wee9dB4Sg 0RzLJn5TkZPXp2qjqlkr6hIN27HyqSccY7VrHzAz4n2lmbr2GOn41DJNtOPlyParU0eZFy33Tz/9aieJUcErnj8jUTl2JlLojMe63SfMqkA525xkVLF90/U9/wD61Xlt1urY5X94vO3 7VX7UsPy7tuO23pUcxnE4Nm8xlTv1PPSgwZQ/I23P0olulJG3ge1Nv2bCmSRvmGRnuK79DPQjFqOpb5m5B7KKqxwbZJNrfu4x83Hf6/nUwWRrYsrbVXgsakhtnjs2k42SHC5/ipBIbZOrkKq7s5BPvVeSEruYYGOtW3tWjtVY7EVsZI/hpksfnRZ ZlPJI71V9DPlK9iJHDeWuW6H2qw9pIr7miKsvapo9TOmqqwoG/Wmvrk2pkq37yTdzj09KSkTy9Cu82S7NuXnk561Jpwa78xo4/lj9ahuI h/i7jHWktJWUyfMw g4FPmBaFjThGZZftGJNudoPFS317CIflh2t0BBFVGHmuW6hOc0iRtdW5Y7vrjgVMolRJN5UAt8obGM1JHOsEiMqjjv6VDp8BvroKcsq9TnmthtH27v3ajbjjdVKpbRlGdLd eNyRnaG5akS9NlGzxrx05HWnN9xvLxn09PpTbG1W6dnm3YjHBB4z70Nc2wD5kkuo1ZmZcjcM8Zpbd4raJgrAyyL8 ecD8aL2UFF5 7wBTSu2IKrLlhySPu/jWLTTC1hbaZmkXhsjkHHNMlTz7hsNtGM5z/Km2j7ZPvA8bcj8ajgu2E7L5bNzz6YrSJMiS2swrs0ny9gSck/hUwhhS6 aYblPOeBTbjYku4qyso4UdqqyCOU Zj5u1Vyklie5gdW3SLw2SAOvpUzoslvkj6L3rLtYxcSqqdd3zH0ArQjCx3H7xuO2OazlGwB5zRRDaCu3GB2/z0ptxJJIvmH727B56CpruXMoXB2t1YioZLfZJ8zY3f54qSkrhPIZYsQyfMOq4P6/WlQBrdWVQzqOcjoagdVglbA2luKktH8uRW5ZVHGF4/HNVGIbEwu55LldzFXU4yBjP1qRZltvmZt eo9qp3Usk107KF3OQeR92pkjV4ud27uOtKW4agt753O1W2nKf7NLDMJJJJH Zs5UetQPC0YZF2qW6EjOBU8W0J8sa/e6DrmqjsUTy6lczReUu5V6lR09qhYtNMGJ 7wfrTp1kVBJjYMn8aGXy4D6YyPc0wGwXjWy/LjluV9D601fNS42s3zSdR uaLQxqyvu3Nx1qQzNbybt2T0AqZAOml8yTy8Hb90Ljp/nFJYWH77c7bRz07 1RWxa6nb JhwT6e1WomaKZmxlV7GjYnQbLbxySnjyxnaWLE8Z5qvcKkTsqt5i7sA/3xViR82rfw7uQepNVVSORFWVtre1SEQCu8jKgZU69KcsKx2275t3r7U55FUbY5NxYZ5 7imQSsG2AFi5249DT2KEe3EsXy/w8nP9Kcs37g4x 7ORn L0pJWMQkV2A7AZquWxH67cD61rq0Aj3LMfm9Mgiooo2LLwV3DJGeauzHYF 58wJAHUYqnJc4Jwp4P5UtUZykSKqghl2lhk496BHtlLEcYOD61Gt0wt9oyyk9B60TDCjb949QM1UdgIZ9ufvHkcAdqkmtjaFVb7xUE 2RkUy68tbZVU/M3Jx6UkqtLNhixxySRTMyHaN55wOCBjrUNyfMRfmYY69vyqaZMAkenpUcoVV6YPv2q47ES3IREMr71CyL5rNx83ANOKl5WGe/Oad9nDIze/p1q4iKu3bJx XpULhY3/AN3kVaIwvp6e1V7iEY3Z 72x1rYnYns9WmtQGWQqAenb8q7bwd4m8wR7W 7jcB2NcEI/3bc42irGiai2lXPmrz2P0rhxWFVWJ6uV5lLDVV2Pp74XeP1titrJtmhcKMM5wnqQPWvQLvTre7Vmbd5ci7hh/mH0P4Cvmjwj4i3TQyQybDnIPcc//qr2nwD4zj16z zXUitIoCjg/OOfQfTqa Kx2Bkmz9VweKjUgpReh6d4P8Qx67pS H9b37YLcx2j7ss2MYHb5hg/X8K4HxTqbeFPEZ0 6bcFYmNniwsi56 nbnnrWwbNWmUtuHykrlfu8H39K4fxJ4T1TxBrZXEk32fAEhVlQKegz9eMnnmvKpQ5Xqd1SV1odbo pQ2hiZpkWNgXUheCCf8AI/Ct 1mhu7dnjk3dsj8en5Vi6PpjaRo1vbttm zgBW2BSuOuRzyDx/jUkesvDcsrW 1SQWfO1W98j0yTitZU ZaGUbovSW 5d2zaOc9iOvFV/IwPuh1weCu7genrVozlhltyHnoOvJ/ t dR3VnsjLbgpzzjt3rLlsbxkNiPOWXaccE1agJY/MFG0dfXFU4/kkZSSAfTBz/n61JGzBsFjgHj8v8A9dF9LGhcifIA bb3Y/jTiVI 9uYDhT/Dnv8A1pqLvT7u7HTkZ6VIB5ar8rcHnjr/AJ/rWco9gWg1VxFtUbeS24dzxz GKczbUYLwVGcBiOKdtLg427lyAB6kY/SljjwOiqqg8ZAx0/H17dqIyAYUQ/dVtxxggnn/AD dOVW8w7vu/TBHrmnRpg9GUk7eTmpDGd7Dd3 UkVO5UdURwvvH7zaVXHp7f/qo2MLhlI2 u0fd6cf59aZIvlylWVcZOAP4vepVTMSj7q/TIAoUtA21JQdzAMsca8j5Tj1PPfNMkhjnXcvlsoGVw/3hnv8AWnSBpZPlPQcgD0 tDjG7d8uOBzzWkNiijcwmNHDfKf7p/wA/071DEuyQZJVcgEdc nFaCRqV27QeOmetRzQi324CqoOBhenpU1CuUgkttiq20fMOP9r/ACeK63Rb5fEfgO6tLyRVk00 dbzuRuxjpn0zxj8u1cqJMFlb35B/z9eKp6/9qi03db7d0bhtv8PX049v1rllG7CRoPa bbnqWbO7PIPFeV/EnwT/AGDdNqMKhbVjh1HRT6j/AA7Z9K9es/D1/Y6Fa6hLA0dvdRhtykFT1Hrnse2DVLVtJjv7GSCba0cqbSCo5Bz6V6GBxUqM9Njy8yy OLpOMt h8 PPGN20fdPOfz/z9KgkKsqsYx5i85B6Z9q6Dxl4Fk8GatKGXfDI5ETZ6ex7/jiudumZJvl27vw5/CvsqNZVY80T8txWHnRm4TWqJGuS8TqxOMck0aXbuwc9FZgOTgcVXtJcpIsnQkjJ4zVu2mW0KhegrQ5b6DZkktHb5TnGRjtmpLGQBNzbWDAipL2eO ACghxxjsarRWkkBZQrbfvY9fWjmtoVHUvwQJEI0bHGMgHP5981Zm2wHdjCrwrDt/8Aqqsqx W2xw3zcrigyvJb7WbzAc/jWildaF7DpY1ldtrA nPNXGSKWBVI Zef92s2MC1lX L5cYA/Wppm2RblbnnpwDmpe9wuia5aPDfKNwPrx/ntVIXO9ztYjuDnnHvSsWu4eB8v5CljVWZtv3l45/hrSDuLmLMbtFMu4/N/OnXaM2SF U/eXP3agFrkHceWyx46dR/SnXIkeHgZYnGAcH3NZy3sEpXLGnxSWiyblXa3IHp2/rTC 6 DIOW4Yj IelTW0/7kR57ZI55Pr0qrcb7Z9ucZwQeOB/8Arqlawrs1LSRrbe0O1SxHPt6VRvZWuJDuXtyR/n/OBUtvdKqcM egAPDDGKpTX7CUhucdgKCxtxcyb/3SeYoIJGcfXP8AntVlk3Lhk4zxhetRW74mY4AjZccqMg1DFcM92vzbexOBj6//AK6nzJ5S09qbZAyg7SRk v8AnNRm2h/jh3N3Oa1gipD1ww5P 0BTZLCGaRm9/SpuupJ4miCIncW bH4CrUsKypyxZcZDAVSeQp/q17ck96mtQ8ls3y9OQfSu6Rz81kSm1iEhXOTgEIB0 tAlXZtHIXkEniq0H jzHjlupPQVOq74/pyv056/lWkNjMqmJroLuZiqngZ 9Vy71S3QxwrCytH1Oep9/wDPeq6PlGJbHb2pswzErN1zgECq9maFwRRzWxdD8zZwD1Bqvp4WxZmxtbuTViGGOOJcZ5FQzOqJIONzdARU7EyK32o3k7f3eo5p727FVXBVexPapNGjaG83NHvXHIIqzJayXUu5tsat0z0qXINCkLVkiVg2S3G3vVhpmjtDGrMq8DHrQ8lrBIsZJdvb KnSKwuNycA8CqjK5UYlG3gkNyqq23nJIHSta9nhkGPMZmPUnvVOaIW0bbVG5 uT VNTTWi2tISGznaDyRRIBG2wyb93y9D7mnidiuSyqi5xjt/9erFzbG6i3Im3HY9qbbPHZyfvo0kHUZNUpW2LjsRwSpMd21snj5j0HrTblNjn5sq3OfWrEuqpJdbkjWML0xmoZIVuUbLYZjkketZy1JluMstqq7Kq9SAGFWU/dyIo4yMk 9Cva28PQtN0GOgHY/WrontTGo83czr87dTnvWbuOJSmsfM/fSNuVTjA6t/9ao5LP7RF5nzbe5buPpirjNHDbMVzJ2Ge3 fSiGVpY2YYXcMkY6VXMw0Kd86wiGK3t2XI/eHPzOc1bTTHtrZpJNqlhj19/wA6ikdoS21l3YI6ZzULTzwp k3NnI56UbgrWJpCrRBmXac45OSabbL9tZmWLb5YPzMfT0qPzGuIwq/ebAHGKntYbmK1ZmC7U 8wOBUklYQ/wCkcsvXOfSrTeV5DM0m58ZwB1qqbfYys24Kxzkd6kYicxxoqqwO7cRy564rQCKGPzVJz1GeTSxK6sFLbec9asGWMSeXCu5 pB/hNBj Xcx27e2OT7/Ss a4egRgLJ97btBG6jzla3ZY0 ZmyW9vTH c1DPmWQJ13cfLxxSrMq3TeWm0BcEdefpVx2BMT95d5y3yqcZqSOyZ4vmbCqOpPSnMkkt0nmLshyW2gY5qWaVG3fvMLj5Qf4ealqxUTPlDRlUXbgHkgfeq6IY5YE2ny5JHC7iOEHcnv lV/IaG4Zm3KOoOKkmma5PLN8oJwOgpEyGz2v2S7dI3W4jzgMgIDY7jP58077LLn5jtbp83aq8Ub/LGvLSPyRziptT4lZUz8p2qc0EpCvC0AVmk3NnAx0z/AJNI1qbhVXpJ0wO5pyKkUiqVYleVJqK m3hdvy7myff1rQoieExXmPmVun0qTf5UsgXbnOc4qXylVjt6YzuPp/OkddgDIo64Xgncf8KmQuVEK7WGWLFcbsev0qQ2wkA2j7w uahlTBVmX7xyBmi9u1knXaqgMOmOlHMQRgrb3Jb73ylTnpmoXTeuSRlvQdKuRRRzyMXfaNvBPANQswST5fux8j3/AM5qiZRuNSEQBW YFf0NRzyMsbL8qs3J57f5zUkk3mLu3fMDTS/2l8uBuIzycVcdh8qGra4CsDnrQZFZm298/hVgD5W4OPpULRKjZX5cfLnFPluJopgmPdjn2xUZiwOWP FXUESwsoX5scMTVdUEfzdRzxWhnykDwMAuMcjOT2okn2w9Qu3OeKmdtw254BwCKqTZSbrTjuSRSHzGwo5XpUZbMp3dKsIP3ZIHH86ZcJ0/hVuoFWTIqSL8rf5xTJv9Xlfuj9KsyrwoOeBio0jLA5 b2FV0JNDwxrH2KdVY43HI9q9S8F JGtLqKVnXPAPOCRnP9K8f4U7lDcV0XgzXyV8pm ccjJ 8K8nMMKpx5kfWZDmns5exqPR7H1V4O8ULrljbwssfnKpRSnOQP8AB/nmtZ7280u4W6twvmQnb5UyZRsEHB6 n614p8PvFq2t0PMlCjrjrgd69k0fVE1W0WSOTzW55A/p/nrXxeKoOGx kUaiasdDE nfFQmS3aOx1SGTElq2VAHYgHg9SM9u/OK53xBoE1jP5F5I1tdJlVwNyjkd P0qrqek3UF3Hd2MwtbmFtyMB949QR6/T2/AdXrXi5PHPgGf7eqR6xp0RnLKAPOVRng9h25 vc444yeyOiS0Of0UsrmEzblXGBs ZvXjpWmwMMbbu4yM8YH fyrk9M8RLLZr5KNHdAjCI RtyMHtyODx0roNP1LzYPmjjj5bJcfMxAXJ/X VVKLMyw0H71k3N65UfLgd//wBXSmjhdy5xg5xzmpmkV4x977pCcDv2pvk7n2bV X/a6Vz6tm0ZEdvPj33LlueB9a0LWRjF83WQZHbGeaowxssgXa31/lVq1ViVLNz7fStlLSxRYjXyx1BwMduvP eaJVjmdt0Lbdv3i3cc v8ASkiuVVFLMpU4AJ45/wA/yqVpvlYxs3ykbsjvx3qbJagQ2sGW ZnLd8nOP/r/AM6cTsfn L5eakd/NXjv2x1NRunVmYHvgDp NZ3ZXMSffKnbux2B6imx7XHUANyTn/61NQlm5 8B3PSpEmaIDfub5ck/xfn/AJ61F9Q3HKkkTRsF VeuT7dabIm3qCVHTnNSAHYOq/XuP8imyDZKFO3kdfUVpqkUNgba33MjAPtj3qG6j2uwAwudxUdH/wDr06eFnjOzhumT1/z/APWqYx/J/tZHIOcj/OKW4Gc9uqKx3M 0kr/sDn/GpYYPtkJ Zty/dBAxVie1K8/L8x XHGKjifyCdvzFzxxxS6l9DoPh/wCNG8Mv9lvy02m3HyOkhyq /PGMCrHjTwjb2VpHqWmSedpkxxgSBhC3YdPu9uvX6isf7F9vtBtkXdjdwc/ma2vhvqX9lXs2m3LebZ3WdynoR3x X5isqkeX3oijpocT4r8HQeMNJmtZlCsQfKf JG7Hj3xx3rwPxLpUvhnWLizulb7RbkrIM8exx79fxr6h8S6fJ4f126s97KsZJjP yQCP04/CvPPjf4DXxfph1O0jZtUs059JEzk8AZJGDgY7 9epleYezlyPZnzPEmWKtS9rTXvL8TxCX77OmPvYA9fSrFhJvH7xcr tRJAywt5i/MpPHpjtj1pbdFMrP80m49D0FfZRSsfm8o20NOw0nzY/MZtvVgfWkDD7z/d7NnHFS2VwvlFd23Z26Z9 lQGSNHZSfu8fSlKI4omVlUjbznB9fen3qrGFdWxwC31psQjPyrwTwvPft/SpJB9qiAUb1x9OKunGw5ELyfaLPKnvjPoaSIsi YzZCjjj73HSmRKY2aNjwT90VNNMsMQVfm2jBA4JxTlIksaSySQnbiP13c/SqMkpgnbduUMSAD1PX/P4U61uBbcs30B9Mf54qQyNefNy2BgkdxUR0L0GhzFtYN3IBwOfrVm1eSBm8wLtGT/vf56UkkPk2QViN2ePSklvFQctuLAEDd3olK4/ZiSyqW3Z2xseOKJJDLJ8yq208EnvSwxYh3Dn v1qyvMSAgMwGBwM0RJ5SlCn kR9Sueeccde1KYd8jZ 8wwM8gH dak1nDcxFf426 3NVbuBrcsB80mN20e/Bx9KvlujTl0KsheK5ba24Y2n0/zwKvWaoI9p27l5OR1z703S7Pz4j53EjcZ79/8A61TQWDxy7izYwP64qOWxIlxKIk28/KNyjbnP0pbabdHuAk Y56UXEayTqok3bsjOOhFTRWjhP4m96zlTJ5ex4njfDnO3jIFPhY4CjB7dKWcfaIQoAAXimn9yTt6evpXpNHPHUma3VR02t0yaoyOxATqM444qxKxkG5WyMc1CbXz5sSE7TwAO9C0MZeQy/g8lPkbcMflVi1TZaqrDc2OAOwqWUJHEyvtEinAwc1GjMVVvmGfTvWnNpqVEkidbaJ3zliu0AnpVBreS9dfvLtbnjJq/bWL3lwq7lxwMHvTri1lsbvYfl9s5AoK3K7LJv2h/u8GrFqJHk2ycqRz/AFpGJtoGk4BbnGOlMWeaSFVX738RHeucjVEtxa8tInO3ocVAs0kkkccakvnaAOrVJFcvsaMfMo 9iovPjSBmx5bfwlRWkO4 YlvVaxl2yDdJuG4A/dNNmufMlDYIY8YPaoA2xI2zuxyTVm0uY7jqnzerdBRJsNyZLqaX5RtRW/Gs YlW6bgrfNmrVzeeVlW4XoOKSDT1ki 0SSFdp VP75/woSZfQjWybCSs21Seh6VMbYpA3lHO88k tVri/aZSrD5cYAqS25jEf8PUk0Ecw2OwMsuNw24yxJ61qC0tYbdVaRY2Iwo6k1n37Dcqx8Bf1x3pxiNoUkb Ln60DjIsSXcdrC6LG0m7gE9FzVdBL9n/AHi4UnjnHFSXN8rFux 82eab9pVg0jrlF7DvU8jGNuH3x45DA lSW0m2xYOqtuB5I6UPe YNyxiNc8AHpTWgaRWVmwobJx/F3xUrQCGILdMWk 91THrUj7o4CWYKvTbnqfpSXEUNsQy nPHeopUW5Rf4j6Y61oBdsbe41SPCtuVTuHOMH/8AVUVzZraSqu7nGeDntVZZpI4mG7ZxypAGT/jVqxb7TEd2flXb9Tim2AyytZGu2ZU RRk8dM9OlXJ5TgNK2YxngYyfWqGnzs04jKlsk454q3qs/wC8xtXYv90dDS5Sdiu7eVLG8aMy5wDjpUytGGLbVwTgk0xrqRbRS0e2LIIH9agnkMyLtUbW70PQSZbmu2uj8yyMqDAJOM/jTJ5My8r5YwAAOcVIm1YkXd8xGMY61VmPmXTev06VmXEmb97Hzuy33c/lzTI45EMnmHPOQAOPpU8R8jDbWbjjmo7kNNM397HPHWgqQ15pGlXnd5a4XHYmnQQ7gqld3BJ55FRuXhtPm Vj145FTRsq2TbiR/e5HJoSM9R2ViyWRizHg 1V7gBpf4lUHOPUVM/y27Mu6RVUnuSajUvJFGxUbmAPuBWhQ6G185XLZRs/L71JJZtEqp8rOcbQpyeacn7lM vQYqrOrLcLKNyyYOCBwamQEN5Jtn27t2OBx3pgykOWXbIxyCe3tip7qHd8zNtkPXHb8Kit1y7sfm U7eM0 VEyGbWaFd33T1xzTvIwyru7dj0p0EmEVX/g/UUvm5Hvn8KuJEtilOcy7j90Eg1JAFZx9CevSpr NZU TaecMfT61CsIgGVkzgYxjpVCiI9x5GMfN2w2cUy5uWcbRjPc1INrSZ3Dbjp604ostvgnb3HtTjuEircTHCqg bHUmpGs9lum5sN/Ec/ypsG6Niy/NximKzAt/d9PWrCIx8QT7VbkDt0zVe6iXA brzmpGbdKrY/OlmVJVVpM46 lBm0QBisRwfrTWfc3zfyqxHB55/hVV6c9ahnUCX5elaEkBbMrMw4bsO9MP3dyt25BqaVclfl2im3kayu3lj5e2RQZlON2YMOnToetWLZ2glVlbaw54qOOHyedtTyR/uAw5bPP0oa0KjJp3R1/hrxKpVWU7ZlPI9a9U HXjNYryGOUyKOTuRsEZBz7d/8ACvAdJvW026WRf5da7jw/4g 0Irq3zegH3frXz ZYNWvE/QMhzh1I zm9UfTlpqEd9CrRyCTcc85XPt9eao/EPTk1Twtdnc22SMiUj 7nnHpyBXD/AAz8dfZ5I45ZCse7JXopzx9B/XpXpTr9vsio3hGXByMkZ9T NfJypunI 0p1OaNzhfAvhSW0tma mmS4K5Vimdy5rUeT7FMyj95u5LggM6g/545ruvCmq2PilI/D pRwWOpbX yXG7K3DFsqOo Yk4wc57CsfxVodxot99j1C33SKAyhejLk4YdP89az9sm9SuUh0XUvKZVfdMrKQG/iAPvj nTitSG4CuuV7deuffNcq 7T5P3e6Msw Q5H5g1qaRqDB90nyBj8wxx24/QU VPUqO5sOyrzlt30wBTlZs9GX2zyRUCXSygSINyZ4JH8qepMZVmDZHynI/lWU0dEZaE4b5PmHy9s457f0qXK7FbsRkjPHT/P5iq6pum53Y6tzyf/AK9SKuXXDNhfuhyeff8AL1qehJMZMIrDHGMDpgfSnlmY52nbjqOR NIYN8Z 78vzE5wAKVIdkuBtLN1HcfWpKTEE67VJXhj3BBJ71JE RtXLc/eP44qGSJkc9t3fH FDF1B Zm529Ovp lSosomErbWU4 Y8ZPSnSHJHKr25BqGMqwUfM23qc9DmpEdlVsbdv6n nrW2wAG QNj0A5ot3Z26Db2/SmifJyq7d3Izn5enT605HO8bex5/z/ntWMgHfKwztPuc9ajitvNkyp3MCcZ/hNSF1jLj5vu4JPb0od1B24yOoqTQtae8MO4D/loPnbnBPHPXFWJLPa 5VZe R296pWwZj06nI55rRtX3QKu5m2jgDJOSSe3NVo1qTymHfavqHi3xHdSXVvPJNZoqySEBgiAYUk O/oTViGXa2PuL1PoR/jWppesXHhfWBcw7f3q7JFAzuXPf0x/LPrWx4o8M2fiW0OsaO0cnyDz4U45BwWHoR6en68kvdkVKKtZnzz8avh9/YFy oQR/wCi3TbnIA Rie OxOK82aRom3NjqAc lfUNxpdv4i06bT76MNHP8oJbDJ7jPf0r55 Ivgi48Fa7JZzfMisTG2Pvp6 vt9c19pleOjUpqnJ6o/OeIcp9jP2tP4X BkyT/afmVm b07e9CRNZ/Mx38cZOc0W2orbwKu7aSc7c027uGu2Cg48scnd0FeyfKmlZld 1XZhjOKsIfKc71bdu4A5HtVbSf9HtFZfmfGSc1LJM7TqGXbyScip5jQW5X7QWK793bnpUUKlAu7au3n3wf5/WnGRrhsb9uOo6561HeXBRlw27K8HufxrOROhJNDGw5VW28k9M1Jp91 9YCQKvQr1x9KjhvgwUMN3HbtVwwxXqfKvzMOoGPTtVrXQkhu0w4 Vdp6YPT3/ tTYrZWfd/dHPBqRYYwSu4iTPBP8AKoYgonaNj8ynIBOce1JUzSMtCyJNybTwcbfT1p7XKgNubk5HFZd9dtGc44zhcetTWq dGkjMWU87vX8KrlNDQ0zUVh XaPvcdvrVi4g3MzYVvf19PasxzG0m77rKc4A6fhVl7rzCAqjBGfrR7SyJ5iSx1DG7eflY/KB0XrViO984K6t8rAZI53N/hWebfenJxzj0FFrDMJNqq3XDY4yPQVUndB0LV08cLbuMqQR/sn/P86sfb1/vMvsc1nyW 25UbiNp3E9NvH RmrH2PaBtJIxXPGT6jjseMs7CNm6s3vmlt5/Ii2yfe71aS63WexePaoI7dWT5ifl5Oa9WW5wDYJW2hgMDPA9afc7kG7j5fQ08NHt2j LrkdaLi1EkasMbRzsB5/GouyZFSNMR7tvy9/erNmzXdvhVwueTViedtWt48bflARVHy8DpUcKS2W MnYG4KiqCI25UYKh2/wAKsWTgJ5bHzZm5H ytVlty6tIzEtjAGOg9aZby XIHXdv9R2q46oGy1dP5paFtu0Nge9QQu0IZfuqwxmnNu67u TSxTpLceZ0EQzgnj8ay6jUh7WDWliWk QzYZQfvYqsVeTaygZUcBhU15eSXlyJGbcpPIPQVHc3Ckbdu1c5Jxyf8K1jsN6jXtVcqHkDLxuxxipB5doWVR5u3nPOAabdzxyRqYUPy/eNMgYAH5sD1PQ1NrE3SBbprsfvF ZmwPYVLFYCYrltyZPH96icrLb/KeOmQOtFq7ZVR8qrncc8sacSea4XkEbTqoX5l5PPAprgW6yO3ShmZ55N275RgZqFjIg257YA9aUmrgOtI5po1mwu1uQT39MVNIrS3W5g2F U n4UW2sSRwKsqr 7 VFHYVIJ/tRJO1PL7npS3KSIng3x42/NnPufSluIGSLcF3cY9eatIDOm9mVuwAGKqkMUMf3tvOAa1voSV7VpkuCY B3J/gq5I/kA/vNzdev8AOhI0hkWONdrcHcT196ryRKyuF3My96wkaJEk0scqgFmkbjkdz/n VOikWHb8vbj602GAQwqys3zdAwOahUl5Fbau5f0//VUgTCANdN5nyheSD1NXXEcI2x4VcZ4NZ5VmZWbc3NTxXRt5N0wO1eMVtGzAmttQXT3WTy87jyrd6bd3H26b7qgtyApIX6AflTQ8Ur/KN0fbJqOBRbqzswZ2 7henpVE8o65ke/HlSHcy5GAMk0LY4X7rBF4x6VPpF8umxtuXKkjeM8sO/NRte/atUPl8bju2g8KOeP8ntS0Yco29t1gTMcis7HkelRQ3CWxfO1mbPJH6igTIQy/Lu3ZY5zk lOmhW6cfK23GOTkms9A1JbfdMkYxjd39akljjhb5WkY7uhpFLTRxxEbVXsOh9zTZJN7bcKxzyfSjQotFY5YcFuDzzzzUN1ZBYM7l2KCckY6U2OWOGF5G5bcMAHk1Nc3MYh6Ozfxbu1KRWhFYQSvFtXcOOccEVPPbrCgUdcjJByM1W 28KirwvGSe/U09Z9xCHhgPXAFGrHHYcbZ5ZB/d6ZHA tRXEnkMp4bnHHb3pv2hnPDcc/jUEoVX8vlsnIqSJBOxmG9mPXA96dZKIIQq/x/eOP0pohLDy/u8/KOeaaknmN/s8gA8YNVzCjsNnl8p fuqfXtUcbbw21uo7jpVi8h27GYZ56etRwqzLJIPujg8EindESXQhubiWOKONclW79MdqiZ95VWI UnrU7f6tec9RkcH86r3Fv5USyDKlvXsK30M5aEincn 038JHSmrBv3Y9RxTbUCWXczbY pbvU 8b8xjavoaXUFqRO3lR S2Fbn8aLmH93uGBjt6U8RtI3zL39KYIAX ZuOTirK5SiqGVm2r8q9TUyRARqMjzDyc0NA1mxPRmPftTLn/SZNyjpQS9BjfuXOMYzjjvUa7nf5fyxU81sRGGk4zyBmkSRd 3 8efpVcxmVp5N8m3gAAdKaqlz6D1FWTChfcqqV vSkuAsf3flDc8cYo5gaKjpvduny 3WkkRnOMcY5pZJtz4X E/nTlLBR8oBX171QLQiMrJJwvbGav6ZqT6RKGPKN15rPmRp5 gC55wKdKMRnb9Bx0qZRUlZmtGtKlNTjuel HPEKkI6ncchgR9a9n HvxBbUrCO3m3Oq8ZHXI4H1/H86 Y9C1z7GqI3T24r0Twn4kkspV8mRlRsZH eK UzLL7Xdj9JyXNliIWe6PfNS0 HVYlk3Ms0XzxSqPmB7f5Nb2iavH8SLH y9UjEeqWMQW3nU7WkUH8/qDXG BvFB1CFd0jP8qjHHycEn/P8Akb11p/25xLGzwzKhVHR9rL7givlJRd7M mpyuji9RuP7N8Qz6a0bRyxvtIwQ/wCGfr2q9pt1JE27IaPjg8YGemO9Yc/wr1rxP4i1G4WW4uZICrOXPABPYKMDt2AxWg9g1gBE26NlXAQ/MwI4O78q6o8rVkyo3Ou0q a9i/hPlfMwIH4fhV4vgYK8qO3euR0jU3jiykxQqcMrDKD6duvqK3tMv/tC7fMxJHgkLxu lZz0NjUG1Wxn7wH4elCv5rDd8rc4JHAPuPWoxN58oIPTIyw6fjj9KkBIcN0X1x1FZ6AWseYI8 WzLg8j9f1prnMqso2cEdOCDUaTDO5vfJAxkdeafHGW28ZUcHJyxqJbGhIZSWDe2Ay52 /pnpSHhP8Ae5JPpSK0aKynuemf8 lKZGkkbftZm4OPTHp dXzAEUePmwO2fbpRHl5FYMV2tnP0Pf8AlTsFRubOM859PpTViwW2ldzZ3Hj86UpIB0hYv/e6ZOKcCATtLL7n KmeWx YMu6Tr/L tLF8m3b3HPfkf5/Wo5tQjoOEfknqyq2M8cD86HCqN23CscZx37UOm859uMCnRDEf8S460nI0HWzv5eWG3awwOeP1q9ayYbHJVucDiqUT YVX5sYBJzzipV3MRgn5RuGOn16f5zRy6Aaz2SX67dqr/Ce5z7VR8P6/N4NuJYol863mOXRsY9Dj3x271a025keVVkLAYAGG4PbpVi7sVmjwUAyCQ3GR6VhKLexEpWDxZ4YhSFdV09y9nMQXXoYWz0Pt2rkfin4Kh IXhJmjVft1mC8b92HdemSMdB/jWlrnj6bw5bLoskbtFfN8p42schjz1HCj9adYXG1gvG1u1a4WU6UuY5MTRjWpunLqfLMVhHFqM0UytHIpOFP8GODU32VYRtXcysOcnkZ7V6H 0H8MZPD2vR61aq7WOoDLbUyIZPTIHfkjPX8K4KG4jaRs/MF9RjnH NffYWoqlJTR V4/CSw9VwZHpc32K44ZdgP3T0PNaWpYtxG0a7m6EA8Ee1Zcn7qddv8AFyTnpVq2uiJV8xdy gPPb2rojG7OEmjRI42ZmCsTkVDeW8ctkr/MN3K 9PWJTuZpB3CjH5f5NMu4JZ3Voz8vAGT1NXKKQDUjVFHzbVXgnrn/AD7VesZVtwir824c571Wu7bzLSTPyrnpjpV ztY7ezjYnaGPADfn19ax1voaLUbeWbKd6564qjqoMDow UyH7uOtdIbuAwbFZWVVG4jqTXO3paWUlvX7v9apS0C2pMkW9AxAJxkAjkc05X8teOfXn7oqNC8UYCjH0Gf0qWOza4UhVX1xjoKXO gDBD5e7AXGc8DoP5U8Q5jVm4bPI9B7 tFtA0svIUHs23hqtvEY/mK7kXGSPes5MBIoCkLbgCp5JxwPrSWhaSUfLgc4A6Cmy3YVfKjUBV /wcH0/wD1 9WIxmHcpxgcgDO33/CnHUnmEvbTJVwePvYDcmpY2 X/AFm32qvPc W20KvOQSfSnpc7lzu689B/hUy3NOZHj1rdrHOqqobaDu3HNBSSSNpdv7v3PFV1u/Mdvl3MR8w/CnPE0WPmHl4wVFetKJ5yY1587uAoXoelTmYmJiu5kVecAkn1/Kore0 1Fi3yqOB9PrTS8lnKVR19/SsyyaLTnSPzvm29uadJeK7blYEqACOv40faGijVGbKsOB6Ukki RjytvHPr/npVcpmJ9tWSLZu boTT4YvMlChv/rVHLYxxIrdMc/T61FJI00m9Sy7Wz6Zpr3VqBYvArOYyy7V79jVcWmV2puCjn733vrTxaKW3fNt6gnrUkEypcb2574PSovcAZisexVYMeTnt606WBY4to5Ldh/KnuWu16BvfOMU2Gc2YZlYPn5Qxz178VpHzK5iABXtsLuVRye2aXG6OOEfdA9PWiGbz1kZizSNTvsTxqXcbT/DzUyJJLCJbiBst/q88AcCmOPKXO7rzmmecyEbfutjr61LA2bZpG45IBxREIoVT5wbBx5YzuHf2p1vNHE7SsFZgM7T0FPsljSGRpP8AWdFWoJPmchT2J56VMkVyobb2jXMnndFViOe9SfZvtLLu VehJHGKLKTLeXt U9G/ujvxVnzI94jAzxxRHQpIidFCALu2qeoqR44WUMvYZx0zS3MiiAxRx7SDzx1Pei2aGwhZpMycdCe9XLYrlEn09ri3VsLErHCnPDU3TbWO2Ekkz dIxONvYf5FVtQvHugp244C7fSpQ8mnBIz8wYA8HIXP9axluKO455RLMx baPlUDoarwQs07PtKqOATUzO12CqruVeSc85NKkPmKqMwWNTuzV8vQNxPO8oFSd2ejYoNo/3plA3HjJ 9VpNYjgjdY4I5JTjaxXdtx0NVJrma ulM3zeWMDtjmjYfQfFAscDBXVjnHWq9/cLbsuMsAOmKWAwW0kny/M3BwelNnuFuvlRFXyxgsetCdyRsFy0jn5Tuk447VZgjVy7jACttz65qWW sU09VghzdDqzH73SqmmP9s3IxwsOWIY9cDmk9gjIsG3jibzPLHzDknvToyu1I0O5s4X0xRaMt7BIx VlHfvUNh5pkZgdu08kdh6VPKwLl8slsVVdvI6461FbR5Tdw3X86W5lXIG7vhVzznv8An/SrAIdVVY/8T9aRfQz7i6KcBfnj5zTZLtj/ALzDJ7nNSX1vJuLNGPL6KB2 tR21ms0rZk2rGANzdz7UGGtx6sskTK33mA2 31qe3RUgwytu7nPWmTWzW10q4U7hkEcrUrx/Lndzj1oKiVWdftB2rw3Y 1MUrG/zbuoHBwalMbTAY7Hk46U24t2jA bbngYFVuOWxado5x8vC444qncW7OGZDxH0PTrUk8gAG3C/XpUFxOTEfm ZulHKOOhBPcyeTHu5WTGTipmt2VdpGCOufSmwzCLJILbeevSpUkWQl2LfNwTnpVRiT1Iiyh12/L6Zps6ecyrtb5f1qWMony8nPfpUUv7uZl9sAZ7VXMRKJDcW/l42t3 anQy Xu U8dRnr9KdJ5m2RflyxGBn0pqWMszbtpVVGck9aolRY4S4dv4vXPaqzhnl 98vGWJqytiTEuf4v7o6CoIyU3bV75I/z/nigu9h0yGSL5uemDVJz5Uvy/d9PWriHz1ZsfUjtVcloXxgN6mtCZDZ7lrgc vFNEeI/m/EY6VNHETIeNzN0J6Cg7mUq3y5PWgy5WQ7WUll42 gpLcefG3yk7expLg7CfUHrRaPsf1zxyOKBEJTZJ0JxUIGGZe M1caL9436Co47dmy36Gq5gIYUMmGPY4okHlhu47H0qbOG VetRXDNht33fT0qgIowX6dQOTXSeE9db5IWb5l4HP3h/n VYKL5SnceabGTC4kXIbPFY16KqQcWdmX4yWHqqaPcPAni2TR548SMGYbAR0x/nFeyeG/ES6/ZbimyROG54OPSvmPw3rqXFsrLIQ20bx1xXp3gLxlJbzRrvbbkZw/X2/I18TjsHZtH6vl OjWgpI9iPiibwS41CKLfGRsnXI eMEEj2Poex9qm Jmhabq2lQ ItMSOa1vAAZVc/uzwRkfTI56e1Z2i6lD4i0/a8ccm5cEZ7//AF6f8L/GTfC7xW2jX H8N6u4UZUuIix2kke/APt6V4fs3F36ns6W0OLuLKTPzr5Ybrngdj6c/SrWm3aiUbpW387QuRlc46/iPz tdJ8VPAUvg/VJtshfT7ls2z5 8vJ2n3GPfP14riYb1UkVlVd2T81b35kB3FterLBvh Vskjcdyk9PTvVwS7T8vzbT1NcvpurLcJHujZlYkFlOFU//AF66RGQSqqthvpyc/SlKnoBMrYVTgqzH7uenWpoOOq /Xn/PWoWBEkfRsnH0 v51Ipy4 7171iEZErw4c46scdeMf0pfL2Iqsu0N94Z6ULOAvyhg2OSDSGSR3b/ZHNTsaD5ZlZlVupO1T/Sl8lkdl3KcDnn0/wAmmABk 63A545NOw33V6euP5UOLeoAkRjOTyq8DPU1KGVc/K3y9MnrUY ZWZdw2nOfUf59KkOJAwx94c5GGqYxHyse7s8G3Iz0yB0/XpTYVLR7WPoOn8v5UQ8MR8u7rweg/wA/1qQuo YN74HU96rQ1iRgtAOAFVj09asRPsZX2 uQenqP61Cw2t5jNnHoKl89SOWG1fl/H1xReyJLdhKv2lSzL1z04YVtksqsu3jkE nJHH61zULZ VvU455A9M1p2U/mOAzHdjAAPy45/Gs4kyKfinwna IZLdrjcFs5A4KHGcA /wDtH1/StXxH4Kbw/Z2t9ZyC802aNX8wOGaInghsduMZ9asbP9G5 70bH f/AK1TeHfETaAsmn3W6S1uXKru5VFbI59Bzn2NaSi90TGOpzt9ZR KfDdxpNxuaO4XYGOfkI6H3I9 9fNXjXwxdeFNfutPuofIlhfg/wALj Fge4Ir6f1jR28Oan5e7fE3zQy9pFOPp0riP2hPAa LPD8erW67buzXbJj JO3HTOcD8evFetk KcJ8knofO8Q5fGrS9pFao8Bgh88bmbG3qc4qwqNA21dzKvWqAmP2ry4yTsbB9DVptR w2543A8da wgfnPL0LUD7ZV7huue/tWgyrHHnaOtZtnO00UZ/ixnrx7cVN522JNu7aW2/7RrORPKaCx71weRIOSAOaimt2jj3vJnbgDPYUltOrxI3Dbuh6fhRqt7lCrfNJ90Dp/KpTNNkNAZ4mxt7nk9Prio7KRbuUttzxgDocU1GJVvuljg nHrVi0P2m4Y9GDZPajYkryStFe Xj7oxnFTGdohv XcrZwTn/PWiaz/eB1ZgVBwuMZNQ3WQ6/eIXk4NSUkXbW/VnIyihQcDNPluNsbZwyEhT2xVGyXeisoY8HBY/0qw58 Lbnocgfz5o5boOULaFZvmbczc4C tTQTmONl 9u7gVTZsBvmYr7A1Lb3yuN2PlIyeKqMbKxPsy2mnMV6qMDgZ6H3qvvUcMsikcYp1tq AwflmPGG YVFPc7H 7NyM8GpdieVnkdjEqq2fl3dSOwpTbeYdxycc7akQSR23yjLMMk0ZaOH5Qfr0r0ua5xpDbdJJGaRRtjB6etQyxb/M Uu2cjNWhctb6eyrhlPG49RRaW8ojKL 8kk6AGjQopxwmW9 8yt6k064vWEW3ls8fSnSWb290zNgtnbgHgGmuphkb5d306ZqeczC3WQ2m58sck9Kl0/yX8xppNu0fIBwWPpViWKaxtCzbfMdeAfm/SodIVVlaW4UOy9FPT8qJzugCWxkb542ZcYIFLbbREzM3zZ9Ov0qaWXzpTj65NVY9ou1zu8uPPy4PNEUBJNI00W1flXvTUDSHbwqrzup7Tiado41 Ygdug9KktUBGxm2r6 9VylcohhaN0VW/ek8CknjkcN9oZiy vNIy/Z51ZSWZT0I9KdcXiyllO7zscDHB/GndBLYjf5I1O3G3AHtUkS7Yip6dQOuSainfcmGxlR60kIUyRru XvjrTJ5rEio0h XPljg47GgP5sYX9adPqC2beWo3R5xxUJkW5gbysrn I/4VMit2WVgQW2fusOn0qKzXy33Y 7yR7/WprRFWORZOOPl/2qiWBjvORhevPNZ9dCieLbNIzdA3Ckd6bcx VNlsNsGfpVWSVoHUq33eg9qdFNMVO5id3UHrWkSuYSK8ja53bWYI33R0NT3E32tmxlW5IAqtZp5Nyu5cqeoHp/jU11IrXw8leuBx/Ks pHNdk9nHthIByuSSoOBUNy bbaAdx5/2RU8cP7t1PyqOTz19qrxJtl 9hepwOv8AnFXuaW0ILUYkLbW3dM56VqabpU0hMjRDylHDZ5zVGef5V2RqvPA9f/11YTVJJbVY921cYB9KclpYhPUhmt47SVgv3m6tu6n3FNkthHblpF2rjAA7mo/sEmJJMkLHwM tXNLJeJZJPmWMcg1PLYWhXKJFY8K3nScA4/lUum/Z7KDbNGfOfJ56kZqUXC3k/wC5x 7yAP4aqyxsl1vf5pOowOgojJEFh7NlXbyityeMfnT47No9ylgvy nNRZLpluvoPzqSxbG5i3Q4Ge9BXN2I7dVsLoPMrcfMB606bUuMr91jlsDpUFxcbyQx29SD1/ClitlEe7aVbkc1Mhp9Cxdy/wCi7mOWxxg9M1XtI96F2bZgbl9z/k1NeSs1osKqOOp65p8duxZdy4UjBFSHUiPmSYX8ScYwPSpoWzD19cgDrToo1CMrOylegHRqdKfJk XbGzZHAzgCgZGJfkG4fd6D1qOdVZ/mx8w/M1HdXW84B3HPWlVWkiRfmPB6f1raMbEtkTJ5zhsfKOtNlhjEe0tukbp6Zp1yjKF/hHb6U63EaIx 8y844qmtCSu5ZEC9O3TtT54htCqxK4xg9qsSSK4YLz6DvVTbhh1H0PasYyHdlgWy2z/vFDblA4PemTfM 7b8wB4/vGkuk/0fazfNjPNQxSi5wnzbs8iqG2NmZROuD/XmpnvGVWXKtkbT6D8arzPmZm/75pzSbVVeMYBbPWrjsZ8wTSt5H8SheAAelR2KtKrOqnavJI7mpLiRWG5ee2PWrV1ELPSY4xJtkkGZFU8p2xTDcpiUsjL PSm/ZygaTbhVHU0NAwRm5wMDJ75pIyxPLYVuCMdaChIG3hS2OvNQh9wPOOc8nrVi4nyTHGCqgYbB5NV1bES49ckn VVEiW4SQRtIOWP0AqOe28vzCobC8k0rBjKqjtxyKs3L VaeW23e/JPeqJlsZ6T7pTkZz79KkkXbGu3cvPPtTU2oc5Xjgg06QnCEDCmggj3KD/vdqimXL89PrUojVpmPyhaayF129u1XHYCNfmP3uT0FNnUrGRx dOaPy13eh5pZm3DDdx2pgP0S/fTbyOTc3P3lz1FeieHdVKbXVv8AWYIIPavNYExGct7ZPatzwnra2l0sMh2pxsrzcdh1JcyR9JkGYexq zm9Ge A/E7RmPOI1Xqynlvwr0G6ht/EenqrbWRucj E/WvBfDGtLHIQGPTj5ua9Q8A JXZVRjut8Y6/MD16 nHP9K NxdG0rn6dh6iktDuvEXxHXTfh/dWeqJJczRKxtnVerBcLn06nke/evH/AA1JcalEVljzIuDuAwSCPT8K9U13QofEmkmMy7ejRSAZANGp/CyE6A2raKytHExhniJ3YAUcjPIxnJyfp0rjUlFanRy6nF2d3Nbp5TAbeMKRyDjmt/RtSktXiUt 6JzvI6HrzWFdWTWz53L5mc4GeOvr NSW oTrJ5ccjKqsW g nr2qlLnKOyikXPMg bsD0/L1qzFJnChmG7jIH4/pisbTr PaF 6MlSegPTkZrUtLpWRmZTgLgZ45/r Nc8tHqBc2tKPl445P8qcnmAHk4P8AkioFk4XPzAjIHpUpuDEdqj7zcZ55qWrgOjGxeu7cRlvbk0/f8u3b8vVSKagZySSHOCW7ZJPXPanwuHxw27ONv0ovpY0FMkjNgKo9gByP69aVWJP8O0U549qr6ZB6f5zTTLsG5cHaecelTI0BxJ90ljtPc/yohbzg2F 51HvQG2oD09ieaeqZDSbR8p6gDj8awk22BIYio b Edu aURByrMuex7E0gAK/e3BvwLfSnwbZfvY6EEA/wCf61eoCAbztB79weP8 9ToyocnqvPPtVfbsOGP0qSN2Z9rAHjk n50Q0A3NKvlusLllJGMA/1wadq9gt7bbcfMp3Keo n5YrPsJ/KdSG 6cfU ta0O6Vm69PTpXVGSaM5aFjSjH4k8MSafdDbdWIaSGXb9/ngZ6dO2T0zWDplwWWSORVbzV2cjIwfwx60z4hahqGhaUs2nxTSqSEuPKXJVTx9eenH/AOvL0K/nvtPV7iGa3z03rsLD6df/ANdaRsnoTKKkrM8O MPw/bwN42uWjjZIbpvNiP8ACR3A/H dcfceXcvt3N5h65P5V9RfE3wWnxL8HTWwwl1bAPCASDkHnvjkZ6g9K XZ7eTTrxkkUiRTtZSMEH396 owNZyp2Z b55l/1etdbPYmgi/0YLuKyJkYHHAp1s/mEhm 6cZx1x/Wopp2ii 78w6D 9UunMPKbaoWQ5wO31/ tXoWufP8xbiuWSPauG56AdP/AK1T QLqPy2Xc2OgOKhtIGEZ3E7gePQCrCNsiLKy7m/iLADHpRy2RXNoTJbfMS42jjC8/SqNxbNZ3UjI2VY5J9BWhLeLc2C7QzdMLxkDvn61AHEUwMgb5SSffg9qzlIBkN27sqsNwbv024/nVvyGnh/djHcY7f5zVSWfYfk XPAwauWdwN4HO4jPTijcOaxE8TKnovQ47k0qQqduzJ6DrnAqS u9ibfmZW9uQajiutsavt5xnHWq2J5iN4/PceYrZ 6f/r09LOO3gk2nAUccdP8AP6VPbTDzV3DbuzzjGcUXp824Z fmGT7mtOXS5XtCnaxL5m7 6MnNXPIWb5vLL /rRKIwp29MYGR1P0ojV441WP7qjH eajkuB5FbW8ht jDnqKju5fNxHCzfLwRmr8tyAeG3dsjpVG7iWG43xsB7DgCuk4y5oiWsPmNdq0mBwM4x71V/tBUuGKbsZJx0qSW6U2/95sc89TTLWNUtPmjHBIIx lUkZ7Edpdstw8ki7txzjpT59rJ 7J6ZPoKknkW4KIdqr90AHp0p81kbZG2rxjGSetSVEpTY3lmkZpFHvzUiRtIqj E80 AqJFONzbumOtS3gbO4tuzjjHAHvQTKJXkuFZ/LVdu0Yz61KjKJRIeBjp61FbRZuwxbcucsD6VLe/fby87OgFVHcpIjtitjK0n3pByvenadEzPJJO21QBsJPUn0qOW3NtBvk456Y7f57VZkPmWSt8vpj0rSRRHfLlUjj bb3A9aisrZ3uOPmC8njpinxDht2AuOKbbnzC2G27h2/i9qkiVyG6HmS7l 4x4p 1VKjDY7n1pLlmO5mH4Z6VYubVrayWRwqtIMqPX3p82hlysddW8O3938uRknryKqx25lib HB2gZ/Wp4sx2yo OeT75qCbJXKHbzjHpSepUScXRSPaueO560z7evmbTu 7xgdTU1vtjt9rdV4A9c1JJplu9uWC/MxyOf0oNua5VtQ07sdjPjkZ7VJGPNvNzKdqrzjvUtlLtOz5hxg4FV7i6FvJtZSWJ7elPcJRIlhzKfmdY2fk 2Ku7IxOrKdox0pkm2eHHytt5GOMf41GBskHy8 opSiBcaRZZQGbqCG9PbAqa0tVuoZQrfZ41zjPO4f/Xqg7CVff7rHP6VLZI09q2BuCk8ng8UFSkR3jwxwr5Y6HHI5NVWvGkX5I8gdvSiMNLNt5ZQeT2qxGVtZ/M4VsgrnqT9K0MR88TGCNNzDIzjtzVmK1j zCORjt28heCKa180FuxHzTyHLZ6AVJKWX7vUrjB6miWxXKQxTw2lr5cKHaD1z396jktZfJaRRx3yamtNOm81f3e1PvdP1qS uJGg8ofdB5x3rHl1DlIbKRbS5DmMSZHKk8ZxRFh7kbuRnBydoAptpGRIy4 frk8/lSMu ST5RjGCR361QRJbeBdU1HaCsfloWyTgDH NRrM88rIm0KvHPFRynCfeKs3HWrCWLQhGk2r5p4H976UXRS1KsjeRNtzjaRk461ektjDs/eHdweuOKjnkRgI/m27t3HepfNW6RFUcLznuax5gECtO 2GPcMcE9GNUrwSRTMsjYZeuDV S5YR7Nu1cYyvcVUk07ZiWQ7ipzjPOfftVx1AculbbXzpGZc4CDHLUwSiT92rMrfdB/rUz6nJqM2xvlWPhR2 tVwqwoV6huPxrROxPKR3YEdrhtzFWyWB649qZYNuO7Abcck1PHGxg8syYGd3uD706CJbVTtDMzDHSnzCt0GoFadtnU8gegqNlMJPC9ONp71YjXyEYtjdjn3oU7grfdxkrn8qkfKUzbyXICtu68c9KjEX2eR1X5gDjdjr1rSFyEiYt0X26VUhmRpvmDdOPelqSRIFUc7vfjtUN1IUcqo7Yq8ibpPRf51XmhMYY4Ug8gmriTLYhjiZGw38PP0pyzFuCfvHn2PtUSu7Asv3 mSOlPAW2mjDLy2CSaokkvbhnMcfO1egHb1phZSqrzUU777hlUfkKWWHZcYGflHX1NBXMJMjI56 h5qEE5LcFQfXvVxNqQtu/h/Wq0VsH3K3PdcfrTTJeozzMy72xt7nFNnVrp8Lzu6nNSOu7CgcmmktD97j H61ZGpHLH5Z68gVK5UBeBnH5VF5LEf7x6U UbTtA475NAiN48bS3PpSD5QvB3GnSDyzndnJ/So2kJPTkjOaqICSxYCgcbuKbIFiRQD2qQkiIbsdcY61BdDzH3dhznPWqAaCSNn3u5x0ptu/kzJIN3y tCn5RupwXdCq/KrZJJzSkrhGVtUdp4W15b6FdvyyIOQcV6B4O8S VNGN/3TjBPSvE9Nu2sJ1K8bTz/tV3mg6ktxHHJGc7iDgGvnczwP2on6Fw/mzqRVKXxI jPCniFb2Dy/L24IJIPygf55qxo/iu5 G3jtLpY/tWk6owjuImHyqSMZx09T9M815l4Q8TzQ7G8/yyo2gY 907fpivS7S4h8T6ftkGYWwCvGVbrn8/wr5StQaPtoS0NL4n C4NPkTUrGFZ9LukUpJGxO1scqfTBHv715uVEUrGNn3OR04z9frXq3w4ukgjm8N6iqnTbwuYHODsYjcQfTpkH2 lecfE23i8I PJtJjkjkRFEiOpGJFYZHTv7Vlh5NPlZXMSW2oqrKrZ/unB6e9dHYakWkjjYLLvBHzHGMAnH6Vy9gVVP3jKpyCob0rU0V47iVisikI2Mq3IJ9efTHerqdyjqrWbzfl2hBjJ4681M6 QMr3GOTx X9ao2l7hlRMFs4NWkk3sxzt9Peuc0HJHtx/EcZ449KnRMn5R6np0pkUnPbpjJH etOWXZtPzHceg6/jS3KiSswOWzgdgOM02OJpfmVt24ZxjGf6c0q4J3Djbz14/nThudwM7XI9P1p8tx3Q5YlMZbHzEnIY8U5vkHy/7uRxtNOAZ8f0qNI WX Ek5NYSjZi3Hh8jjlsdzxniniMxz ZkfN2xUeAifeZix6CpEXzH54 Xg1LZI0R7t2N27rnrmpJW37snb2IHGDx7VHG6iTuQ2aU/MFUevPFXurlalmCP9797I68dB la1hceWm3dy3Q tYgbP8uK0bFMmP7u7jFTGTWxTjdGwjfa7MwnCg/Lz3/yeatadCPFWiT2FynlyWeBHIRgg84x7Hv6j6VVSNYmLfOJNuOvBzj9ap6jdzaUUvLeRt2cFT91x7/l6962dPS5lsU9PuJNL1CSNj 8hbY6jqrD noa8b/aX Hg0TXLfW7aFvs9 SZhjhJOn69c455r3zXdPXxXokWu2sarMhMNwidsYP8AM/55rI8Q H4fHfhG609o0kklT93n F qn9P1NdmW4ucaqT2PMzjArE4dq2qPkWVST83boQO2eKW1GJwAdvHJHY1Y8RWEuj6tNazRtDJbuVZT1FV7OdZG3d1A5x1Ir7qNmro/KalOUZcrL9tJ5T7Wb7x5IGcVM8yoNv8AAwJH9KoLOszq25Qvqe479KtxgOfl UL0BHX2qakktCYxfUfZ232aUlmyH 7jGV tTXIUIvzL16n14qOB8uqvhueD7U2eXfKY/mjXGAxx8v0rmSuVIEiZ5NoG5s4DYxn6etWo4mZvlPI54/zxVdZvJg3D7y52nBwxqa1WW82sFMOeuMYb6/5FXzWWgdCR5RdQcbyyqSwHeobW382FjtJ24/D/AD/WrE0PlfNgFume31pljdbeWwoJwe arce4qWrLu 7vzke9R3MuHHzfQe3ep5o/tYaQHr/Cf4j/AJxULDzG2n LI/8A1VpKVkLlGxzmYj5MbujHnB9/yq280bN0HHHeoo4eeVZe/wDv8VEiMAcMep7 9ZqorEank7RNHIu1htXqB601iTd/dzu4HHeppw0q/L1PpTZ5BHtZt0bdef4q7o2ObmGPuhXd91u2KSxnkS3KY Xr1ohlErbm3fN096DAythd23ryaqQasV7dZrtdrHp8xPc1O1nII/mbcI/Q8mhZZJXjhVFwerHjH9a0FsZDJ8vpkk9qkqMShDaSXMUjRjgDOKgtmkmnVc/KcZZj0 prSnEMC7YZGLMcMQcc 1QxwmfEattZhzkdc1PMVIhvGiwsELF Pmkxjn0qqo8jb/z0U8Crd7ZfZ5scBQOoPFVo7RjcKY8sVb86oktaiZLiPM25XwAy8cVEHWIN3yOBnvU9zAzTEbtqu24jP51RuozJn 6o6/3qnmJkABuW2yfKvQA8Zq5bQLb7Sq7mzg7jgGqM08cduu70zwKmjEyWibdw3DNaaGfMOvF 2TsVj2nOMCkfzHURt90HqTyBQbgx7mC8jkt7Ut1cFrZdq7TnPHOazkUR24kiLMG6Ec lQsd8pb5s44xxxUlvMz3LM0f7rbjk02aRRMdu1e2DWkdgCHcIizZ3Z496mXUleZMtmOM5PHNMaBnt92cKT lMs4Ut2O5VYMcdM81QFpr43MreWhjVuTj0ppiWaQs3MjDHA4HpUkd2sUzCNctMu08cAev60Qz XI33SenPr6fX/Cg0i77lcRtA/l72ZmPbtU7wMqHLKuTyT1JqfRraOfUo2ZWZVbfJ2LfjVXWUk8/ JV3HBH FToEvIRFCS7uN2MDFWDcLaxMv979aTTIFlt2HO8HIPpUN/E0k3zfdXhRjoKkzGwmWKEsCMSHAI9akXSW1GbajbzGuT/jTbg esY 8IV4q1p9wYkbd 78zheexo5gHxWkccbFvn9PbHelDKH8z7zD5RjtUIfdIwRuo6D lSeV5LlWY7tuf901lKRV9B0ks0rN8zMVHOP60WcKR/eddzDJDdAfamwM1vcKrfLu9Ov1qVkR2bZwi/wB48/nVxFsVrlfs4ZlbeWOScdFGaXSrX7RHJJJJtdRlFzwf8ip0WNYtr/6yQcAU21txIG3fdT5RitJalR2IbCHMmZG8tckhu/4VYUbm38tJzgZ4AojMKRsrcyF pPSmNGrPJk5brwP0rnbYxzWUYgH73EmCSoU8f41BHEsX3T06D2pbaZYHZvmUsMACp7c Sd2z5uNvfBoiNK5DLE6fMw27gMewoedTa4272bqO5FWL2R9nzH7x5x2FVYpv3hfaB8vyk1Q9ghCw/MwbccZA/lUM4jnuQwDbe R1qY/vQzNtG3nnvVeWfevzJjnHHQ1XLcGy1eqsipt2 2PvYqOWf7ONqjleOKjs5BbMzSBTu9R0qaEo11178Y7GqJHSXFqYGaRZFYcKTghj/SobaZb6ZlVtq9y3eq2pxvFMqru253H0NXba1jIwvy7vvZoJWrKtxIol256Hr60 1sVFwZN33R8vNTuY7dPJ2q3O4nuf/re1Vp1cSPtxg4zzU8ocpMfKaNVC5b I1FOn2lSvQdMYotlZeu1cjIOKiuJtg5bp0H NaXsitxgHkPgDdimv/pFwr44Ucg0NIQu3bukk4/GpIYvLtvlG55CUAxzVGbj0GwvsbaBy3fqaglmXrj5h1NWJLLy/faMY75qCdlg/iJPp2p3ZHKxrHzo19D1yaaXaUlVG30qRXzH0y3oaRDkrtXG7gevWkHKxyutrBj7270qoj fcbW3bTzmpH3Mcbfbp0pq2oyVXt61SvYm6HI cFhwpzUUhDXR/hXtUk5WMqv8AX8qQgcZX5feqBq5CVKlW4x3p0YM8g/u1JOPLUjjnk1EXIAxu69MUEDJ2K/Kvao/JaRW/2R3PWpPJAG7P3jQp2tz/AAnGKqIEYb94q nGfWozGsS/3uc wqeVfLdcD3pAolQfw/QcGqAj37oj1G3vWr4P1ptOuWVv9Wxz9DWVJHsk4b606Mbmbb07VjWpqceVnVhMVKhVVSJ6p4c1pkuQrfMG7H1r1Dwj4n zTwusbFMbSvYD8 1eB E9c82Py5CxdcAEnrXo/h/WFt0UKyxs2Mn1r5HHYVxdj9WynMFiKXMe6yeXe6UxDOouIzsOMlNw9PxrhYvglr3iS8lvkuheTW64coSZABng8cZGeTWx4G8V/a4lgmbdIoG0k8N7ZrpNE8QyeDfFSalHukhmj8i6iI V1zkH6jkfj06V87Uk6d0tz2I6nn8mkPZweWytvj4yQRj65/HrS2d5LGVPTZ1Cnt/n8a9V Lfg6C9sYfEGjx bYXg8x49u0Qs3Pb E4 gJxXlt/YCwuWGGjLDOM5znnP5Yqo1OZamh0GmajuVZFX H5hjdj1 lbVlcfarXOfu9utcTpt9JFd/un3ecBuBX5ufTPSut0e4Z4VXjcBjO75anlK5jUUK3zbhu9v4RU5UIMk/984x FVrY4wqt2/PpT0dtvy8Nz82enaptYEybaFdunrwOn4VIke9vXd1OOp tRhWVOVIyMA 3pn86kI z8YDcgjB6 /Sq5kkaco4LmM4K4U8AelDNuf7rZTkeoolfy0Vlye/TP c05PnQs3zHqTjp6VndSKBX3bvm44xuHJ vFPVNu0DLbjgkc5PSkb5l/i/dgUZVo93P19KmUUAoOOD69uhFNYMpz8o2nkgdqliO/hiMYx15BPrQ6vj7vHqBxWfLYrlGsrB9w524Oc8mrlvJhxubG3BAHb8KqxoxZd/8XfHI96sKDgx7l3cDnrmqXcJGtZSJ5gxzuxyR0q1CVuJFVv8AVuMkY9ay7MtF1KhSevqPp/nrWks6qyscFRyADjvVxkznnuSaPe23gUak1/MY9PuIDsJHCt3z9egHesPw74ptdTjW4tWZ4icZI2n16fjir3jPw8PG/h82/wAy/N8rKfuHI5Pb8 OKqr8NW8G6EsiT/aLXG88FWiY vPI9xjntTsovmQXbPMv2pfAUcttb69bwhN3yXDKpyxx8p/IHt NeIRmO1HzK21eRjrX19Lpsfifw5PYXAVo5oiqA8AHt/k18s KPBt14Z1u5sZ42SSzkZDjo3JwR GDX1GU49zj7KW6Pz/iTA xqKtHZlK3svLt4yFXbyR/WnrMssLKmdvTFVLeWR51UfNnjmr9rYfZ8sp/3ge1epJ3Z83zDrUxxzfvt27GcUXkjSso3KojGQQev15qrcXCKWK5ORjHSktzI9ozLztHHfPtTjuSWbO9 bZId0fGBnv8A571pG6VU2wsUXGGz09xWXtV7VZFj 8oOD tEeo/Y4trfNuY8EdfenKJmW7hnlx85bb1BHykUl4jNFu6dyM80 IKYF3tuYgMc8UyaLK7UbjGOe9aUzSKLEJxaq25vz5HaobWMvcZZckfd9RUNuDBCIm 9nhj/ADqa3k8gM3zf3m46U5RTCWhJd ZhmZdoB9eacoVv4C DjOaheU3Q3bV2twCf4qmgEgQ7S6jJ4z0rL2YkrHmNlEIbBWbk9OvNZ87NfScr8oPNSModWZpGTocU2NZIhvXaVk5AHf6138qOCUSWVFVFUcY4wT tNi dM4PXHHSojP8AatRUsF3vyCRz9BVqNhaw/wB5VJOM/epcw0xryeW 3JX 8D1qOO5lnZy0zKUOQaJW 1Mx4V35FR/vJ1DbfM28HaMAUcw ZliOPeN7Nkjg uabNJMCrL8uzpnrRFDiPdj7vY06SRrXLth884/pRHU05SGS/kk VvmGeR6mpEud1x6KuMmpWuFum3FcPjuOKqSWLSSK2QWzx7mjlZNmmaUlwqFWT5SvOfSq0 x4WPVm7mpfIaVRtVm45BHSqk/7yTy2O0D7ppONipbEMumrPDI8m4tkCMDj61PbXTThVxuXbtGOgqeaP7Pa7eW g4xTLWcRW52xhE75HJP fSjU5 UTyI5oZPMZvnx0702dh5e4bV8sYCY61KZ7cwq7bFfPGRVFWW4uv4mbt6UuZglYdON9sm04bPAzytENsonVpBu45Ge9EcKrdhmDMm7H0qZji4fax2gcfLWg o1pSbVTIjYkyAP7tQQKqu25vp71M8rSKdzbl/rU9voZhPzj3Iz3qvMaVyC1uWtvMZVZm7e1VJpSwZlzljuxjvWhdIEj2xj5s9SOfrUc9iRbblPI6cdaOYNi1ompLp8beYu6RlwOfu/X9eKm1O8W5t1kZepwfT2rPWyYQgENu44FWLr94Ifl5TqPU5qTSPmLAjwlZQxUHpnoTVp4XmEZl2 n0/8A1VVmuGxGFLBc5I9xV BluYANu3d3z0NKWxXKZ8wS0l bqxyKr3k24/L XpWhqcDIgCYZccEjvVXTm8gr5uPMJ6ehqeVmIaYjTyyttcKuBz1b3qxPatFB527ex7elOVfmbDbyxLE9MGmSu4ChslmOAKz5WUkLaBgrTXG4dkFQQXzBtuPvdWP ePWp9Vf9 kf3tozVZhtg p4HcmtyhURnuxhs46DrU04YIynjI OM1YW3/s6Pj5dw Y98 lVb6dXm2sOPpzmq6ANiijmm5YIi9CepNWIlWNtyybnxk4FVEsvOKxrIVxgM2OlWiq2nzZU5O0AH dRyoV0V55sTKWyAOVGOKu210DBuddpAIU5/wA 1VWnaf5T0XsKsWMUcok 0O8a9sclh7DIqBxkAf7ahVt3ynJx3xTp0VLcMI/mb5sk9B0HtTle1j3NH5iq3BJIy3 f6VRaP7SSzuy44VTxVcxo9SNRJebs/MG6fSpNgknyzD3LDgUW0UkU3l/x44x2FSLaqr5k UY79M0R3MyOd1lWOMdvUd6UIttIvyqzA5BP FLBGdoZVVVB4J71HeOQ33m7Z9D7VU9NgHPL /y3zNnNNe8/ebh8pA4waBF5x YqpIBOKLmJSMsfl9BxUxeoDLmTfBn L HHrTIZZGeONl5xjgcGrFvcKwXcqhFA3CoLm5YfvF WM8/WqJ5iWec728z7ynuOlUy4S4b5dwJqadyqfxFnGR7 9OTTWmh3kjbjPB5qdUUVxcedLhR OelMKGPbJuwy9O9TNEIA3PseRzVeWLB 7tX69a0jIzJ4 YQWb5m7k1D9k864UFsIo596mTL/AD8e2OwpskgeXdkhfU8YrTQBL6FQdsfp1FMNviM5x8o5I7VNcSIzbVyrY5PrUc8uIWbpuG0miQFdVLyHnHcnPSiJ2QykD7p79/pSx7hE7bvmxx71HGzmMA/Nk5B9KOYx6ilmZc7A2OfypxLSD5vXsKRQxkz/AA9vaog21tu75s881S2HLYbcfuge/PbtQ21Y12jJ75qV4Ul 9973PHtTAnC8fN2FBBE8bXB/u4PBxUyIDlf4VwM4qKP73 zTpnWMbf5VSQEdwuJf73oaIfvjO31OO9WGjUWzbvvN09qghgYtuPpRECOWNpnbso/WmZ4 UdvWrCg42n5Q361BK/kbmqgJ4bxtOmjZV3MrZ5713nhzXFvAsi45HINeewOZ/vcYrR8Nap/Zl783yq/H09K8/FYdSXMe5kuZPD1bS2Z7b4Z1zyn VmDZB4JGK9W0XWY/EOlKpyP4XUN7Y/lXz/4d1X7Kqh2 9yD1r0zwL4oGjXMMzfvIycEcbh718TmWHTfMj9Yw9aM4ppnovw38azfDXxPJpepO02g6gPkSRcxwk/wjtg4I/wDr0vxi HX/AAjQaSDdJamTZAwX/V5DNtJ6cADn0x3qPU9Ph8R6escgG1vmVsjg8cg5pnxV Ncnhn4YXGm3Vu2oXU0RghldTtXghS5/vKM49cV5tKN5JI2cjgbYyQvsztZuwP4/5 tdPY6ky3B8xlC7d31PevO/BGq3Gp6ZG0x82TG7ePTpXSJdmYR7t26EYyRz6/5 ldVWFtEEYuR6DaSPsVvcgr2H41PGm0fLtYAnOayNH1P7TFD825Twct83TOfxrZWYylsdc8n1H/1q45PUq1iSMean zj6fp/WpE UBW25UHH0/wA4pqFsfd 71A5/z/nmptrKvygNtHU98/r0qTbmBgplba2Qw9OCKSPCf7Q6j3/z/WkSUGMhfvL1wv609Bu 716gjge9NRtsNMXYwcDOP4hSuN643fdOAcdDSxxZP 6aarSOcbsquT/n/PaolJ3GSCLPAHp3705E67s98AfNzRGu9dzHvgAdh71JG28/xfjVGgzGx flwc n4VLCSI8Km5iM4Izj8KYVV1yVG5T/ABf0p8ZZYxt9PSglosxn5T/Eyjof881oWEwC89R7Csm3BdwNjKPc538elX7adVkHrjqTnnvVRM U2reSSC6k2soSQFWJAzg//q/WrWl6qltPJYagPNtZkKKT39CR X41n29yso3L85X7wbgjijVbCS/tPMTczxL87jPGP8Mn86qytcEinr3h2bwXq/2WXzGjj5SQD76eoPT8q84/ae8FL/Zdpr1vG3lt/o90y8jkEgnsO/OO9exyMvi/wcWk TUNNO/P9 Pgc/59axpLVPEOm3Gj3X7yG8QoR2zj734fpitMvxSo1k31PPzPBqvQcT5AiiWKUdOnGKsR3RskDHdlRw2Kk8Z6PJ4T8TXWn3ULRyW7 Wf8j/69UtUvV3Rg7sMcA5/SvtOa p V1qbhNwe5K0cGoR7tuJM43gdPwqGzYQMygj1PFPiiJjZVVh3znHrVa3iaF GZmY5bI 77VpHQ59Sy8wtm UHnqNvANSahbR3tsjLkFuT9PzoIMw3MNrHjHYGkubqSyO5OdnIFEpA9EOij/cKcgjbgdgKjbUJLYMy7WC o6U DIt1Py/Mc4P6/59qSC18xWU/U1cdgTG288mpMRt2soyfcVYEX kN1VW4Po1R2yLDNvaQMuMKOcEfSrU115X8W456nrzmiUwer0JM4PLEBRjp2ApgmbHyuFX0qW7s/PXhmXC5I2 vrWaj Su1lZmHf1qLlKLR5m0puGOB8xGNoHapIYGe1Dfc2r8y5zk8802MlJt27Y38OOoqG71KRgqyNu8s844zXpNHn812OiVo3jkbHXqTSyXyTkL82On0piT/ao2XovIBqxZW0SQHb8zY5J7e1Sactx0SlUJXbuIwSepp n6gNL3IsYKycfWkMm2AHG7viqk5859sI2hecH9acYqxHUu6jfW8nl WrKdvzH1PpVXUCQq5X92x6nuabJah1V9wZvT1pZFkuNvmfd7A9qRrzDra58ssoX7w5NT6XEtzdL8jMOxB6UWNtCls8khCxj5VXGSzep9h196jimjtS3lvIpPA4/Wq5g5jTumNkZAu3dIuC27oPT/8AV6Vl2k8M27cNzdvr/kVHbM99NhmCkZ4PapbRfKlkfarZBAJ7VMiiZr2OKJsqW2kdBzmo7y8 03BeSNYY0XaqKMKT6nmpLWNAVDcs3TaeAfWquoxMYNo bDcZPWhR01JkRpp0j/vPl69 hqy0CRRddrMOAB17Ux5xEsUatuYjLBe1SyufMj5VdoAx6Gp2ZzxIrSNYJWM33dvGex tMmI2fueFz19farLyeZGu5VO3jH NN1FUjWNd21VGSFH0rRIvlZnwjaeW 63A9a1tPl wws7qzSN90Y7Vmm3C3KyLuZV5P1q9eam0irtwqrwAB/WiRcdEQyJ5M68bmk7nqfYf/Xp32j7EqrMh3McoKV5PNAZl ZejY6UlxayajMrOzSMvQ/T/AAqTNttjrOVmvWbd8rLk hp8r S5ZlVmYcHNLZ2gikVW bcTuB6GnapBHHdIkY XqT1K0k7lbFeAK03zbhzgYPPtVxIldWP3dowMnv71GYAp86JR85xtHODVbepkK/dzy3pSbLuyy92s0Pl/xLySajiRTj5tsjHk56CmtbZA2nG8fKajYLaRbU7/AH2/iPtVxkQ0Xpl8tpI433quFDd2/CoJnHmqMbmHeorCVpGZfU8e3rRNHIrlgu5QwGT3PtSDlI7ksbyM85YcjNSXB8zZ5e5tpGB70tzP5r7efMYdSOntQsZs7hWZj/eA9KUti VklxLI0R8zP3uhqERN5yr8u5TyD6VekP2l2aQHLd ppl3YeSinzWY85UUkxyjYom1ZpRuOFHIOeTQsjPcbeMLzkdBipvLESZc9TtzjpS2Bh3MrNtKnkAdc8UczM9xlrL5TSMS23O4CrCy/ahy23vnHFSEwiR4YstwcMRyRVeKykiud0kke1uQo 6PwokGzF2bIvmbbz09aY900D/KzEnpipBD9pulX I9P9mkmTe 3GVU43d6kL9iWBZJJY5HwrLyB/jRPH51yfM3buvI6U6a6kvBu2t2UADrUO2ZLhlkRlYA7i3FClZlEk08cVuFUhmzzUDyQ U/mcuT8nbFKLXzF3Kd23j6ULbpmMt827qccfhWnNcCLy2uE2ru2juBRJbKqbWZ/k59M1O7SOzGNvlPGahMbzJ7dieM1PKHLcLeNtmduVz6VHcw/NtY9unYCpp5XsrXbH0zkn1pRZ fb7t/ sHzEVQlEl 1JBZHMcbNIuPXZVHLMvyt8q9s/mKkuLbyBjazbhgj0oSERQBF dm6nGMUWuMruhjOeeecelNG2QMWPynotWL6JVZfmz24NRw2nnR993TBo5bImO45Z9y7R2GAMVXl eTAOQPQdKma38l1KFtw6VGH2RsMbi3aqjsEgjiC/Mfu54JqGaUuNoXljx9KlPmJB/ssehPeklZYJVYru44x0qjLUhfcqMvde/rTfN8q2Vmxlc8f41Jcr8m4H8OtVQGkRuevHWiKJbJlY3P3RwOTigw5A59s9zRFdbU 6Ny9CKbK yNfX9KeqGAf93hdrbfQ00EM3f3FENuxfcvT270iqQufU85NOO5Mhvl5iY49 e9NhVZ7fdzuTr70/LDdtXI9abBF5aHb8p6n1FaKXQoHcYxj6miN8hTn5enPapII/MkwzfLgnPvRMNluV79KozK8x5/2c4GDQib0P51NHabl8yRdy4yKhaTEg4 VumaBS2GIyljhh6UjSZYbfXrSJGsc/rxmpEHmDHX6UmriidR4P1SSeLbI25o8BcHtXoPhzV2Maqv0/P3rx2yuDYsrqSNvJGepru/DmpiW0jmjZtrYyB2r57MMGrNo/ROHMyU4exm9UfQPw98QtND9kuGUiNQ0W0ckVteMdNtdf0KSG4QMisHC4BY46j8eeleS DfESwTxOhZWjPc9TXr2h3MetWAmHWRSGB7dj3r5epRVM 2hZq4eMfhPYtokeraF5a29y4Qxjgr8q4JHvhuvTjjvXCSQtC5j27ZIiQwJ4O3t/nriu78J JV H2p3FjqDN/ZGourRyN92FjgEe3r7Yz0qH4m CZNAllkEcjWcpHlT4z95 AcdxkdeDXG6jTszojaxy n6g9xKrDA3HpnBGOv4V2WkXC3VvFIW bb3PX2rg7J2sZ87cgElx37f5/Cuq0G9ykeNp3qCAe1EqbCWp0SMWi8tGkYZyQ2Pw/nSMpP8ADtJABJ/Ci0nVwd23OSD/ALNSouHVtuF6H fWs5U2gDZldu7zNgz/AL1KeOu1Q3Q/0pXjLswXoBmiIr09gFb0qSoj4WzG25jhT69alEYcY2nP1/z7VCsSE7T0bsOxqxGQrhdx6f5/yah 8UNVANuD0zx71Nt3cdCvcdjUZTerZ/HjPNOj2jncw7jjJP1p8pe4oQkg7ljXoORmnsDt4 YKMgg/0ogg8pvmG1ie9NLrGfm7deM1XMMmRtzD5tp6/wCFSI3kSbSdyyEkbvT0/wA tQx8P935lGOP4e1SMm9dqs27pk9anVk8t9jV0yWNJf3bAtkMQe4H862dPAb92WxuHJx972/ vXN2bfZ7lfLULzg5PHNbmnahviH1wQD dEZNaMm1huqajF4din5WNryMxqxJIbp26fhXP6PcNHqELZ3MGDd8Ej1rs9a8PWfiDSYvNVm2NkkHaV h/KuY1rwtN4Vu1w7SWcrZikx04 6ffrz3rOpJRlsNK55v 1j8PHnkt/E0OJPlEN0Pp9w nTj8BXht3YLHGrbt3OTkf5/yK xl0aPxr4audKulE0d1GY/mP3P7pz25/rXyx8Q/BV98PfEsmk6pHGs0SB1wwYMh5BGCfyzx35FfYZPWdSFn0Pz3iTA yq 1itGULCFbmBpN2MnA ncVR1GBhN3Vs5I/rRbXkltIFG1oz0HTPvU1xbvJtbd8rdc le1KJ8q7EESK0K42 nFTyWyyqFc7vlzkdO1V2spIt25e3GDkD/PpUsFwQF2xtyP4v8KnlGkXYGV7dodkZUAZakWBQ33vlFRl2iO35tp7D8TT9pQg/L/eIwKqWiDlILyJogrbhuJwB60n2TzJg0jZPT6VPMHnGcH5uh9D/n dW2Y/ZldU Zh1B/zmuXmbBIalszxBtynv16Y7GqZnWM4KFvfFSRXklu7blyy9ieDVpoGuER5H ZlBPFdEYaDbseNzJGgVm3euc/1qQvDPDub5u 0D1qFbdrvbuyxb7oB6UDSJYJF Vdy9gelekeU1qWAqbVZcZx3pz8IzjtyfamWsMkk24IWWPljjIFSRoJmaM/KM5JPTFZnRHYj5m Vdx3cqtRW8mJ2wN3P4VcnbMnCgKeh9BUMYYSnaqk 4qtkS9xjPNDudo1VV7A4xSJfNKoXy129jntRdM5DKzD0I96YiRFfvM3HIFTHzFLYXLIMsPXAqOSLzZl2j5unB60QqZZNpyq46Y61JDPJaSfLjd0z61TQ73JNJ0121TO1vJiGXx/CtOlvll1Fo1Xaudo96jGozG08lcbt25iAOaY1utvbfaGY7mYgZHWs YJKyL8RWEtz2z7VBPcecGPTcO46VHp6 aMsWy/K8dak8rFw2MNwetacwc1yXSitlHIxjXzOpc87RT4pobcSNKu55OFB/h/xqoDtSRR9QB6VWmlkuHxCGdUHJx19qOUmRJPJJJOzRK21Byf8APSpY4Guo9 dvGTk85qNLC4S3V3 7JgmnJGqc7m3dcZqRrYlt9LmuEHln6nIwaZOMSiJh/qzgiq/myG4VVZuv0qSJWW4YN8zM2c lAx11f5uNp4XGOeposbyRZRGq/J0IzjNOuGjaXzAmNo2qD6461Xkja2tj8nfk lRdhHQ17hlsXVYZPMb/AJaPtxu6dB2qvcTtdaiqsvzNwCB/OrPh/SU1AFpGXgALn/PpTNURbfWVVdr7SFyOh/zmnHcuURtxcrYKu7d/dAHektIVjnikK9RkjPUU65aNVbaAzD8dtQ6ZH9tVpGySvPNOpHQgm1F/MkZlChQR2qNISyrJtEidDzyaNRTECPubLHgHqKmfSpbTR0mblZuRnoKiN0aEUUStL5a4Xd95s9Bj9aRrny42XcZNpyAOxqtIrofMz8z/AK0 yi86Zi3y7uTiq5idLk nr5d9HJNj7uSM0/UXSeVPLVlyeajaPa7bSCrHknqakt4f3THj5Ryad0HMNh3RBvmO3PbvUalVbcd3PFWLc7Y2kkZtq8AntVWENesp7NyufSoCWwk3IHzbup lVvM8u4VfL5ySW7VpBI7KFxndI3Rj0Wq9pEruWZlOT93FaR1M9QjdZd0iHLdAO KmFwY2XMm1sdD/AFqGWVWuD5MWxVGO5z6nNXbSa3gQl48ttwSD1NKUQ5WMt7P9150bMzOMcHr/AJ5pxsGl4ZgQh4HHFSwXDSp867QvAA7/AP16ikk8pPlTHUg4rN3KJ7hPJVmDbWUdQOKYYvNt2mZic8c/0qEyfamRm3YXqueopJpGmQKx2r2WhRZoMa72RMNq7M4B701jJcRqoXryMd6a0H2iVVV/nbgc4xVye1XS2WNV3cbt3qarVE8pB5DW0ahmUrId30FI8Yaf94egzxzn0oUqY9z7vM689Pyqq135RU7trZzk0oyDREtyrAhAuV71LbSbIvnPPQKR0qH7QxBZU3buMA0XKNKd27bt6D ea2lIkfclZZCPm3LySf8APtVeQfO277zcn lLbzf...1bjgYzSSDz5ix5zxyOlSHK2QXURcKvTdTlL5VQCqr0KnjFOvodiANJlj1 lWPtEK2KJEoXbyeMsT71XN3M azK7qxLH 73x0pscGR32rjpVoROq7m7nPNV5Y GYdj f0o5i90Q US2cbQOBg1LcL5hQj5ioxxTNzMBwdjc4FRmbypvlyw3ev3sVRAG3Ulm69xVWWFCSxJVuwq4zExbjj5uM4qOdFVgMcrxn1qYmcojdPwWZeucE 1OvIFYfTimwxrDzuw/TOKknuQI9zA4UYGeaoqJVhiaOUsX5/hFOIbcV47nJ7U2EtJOP3bDAzTpMlsD73arjsZyBf3Q o lNiKxn7pJY/lTXibYGbqeKjdmjJB Xjv1NMOYdLnzWKgdMc1DIrFfvcd/epklM7Yb04UVINpbaPTknvVdCR0h3Wo2/wAPA5qrIuW b73Umpnk3MFU1HKuZTt47fWhIUtiMQjep/h6/Wj7snXbu/SllVlcLn3pg/eK2OoNEhRCceYjKrKdx9e1bfhvWhYeXE/ rXjrWMIALfd/ET VARgV54JrGtT5oWOrC4iVGqqkT1LQtW ysNucE/pXrXws16SN/JeRU80AbW/iPb8efxrwTwfq63UCqzHcnynP6V3/AIR1loL HnCg8NnqeP8AP4V8rmFHRo/XMsx0a9FSR7hrGmrq mywsMMwIUYyVIrpPhVdR KvDt94f1pcTW8mI2K/6yNumPcHJ9uOtcn4G14a3Z7TzNHy2McjPX lXtdE1pp8k1k0dvqC/wDHq4XdiQ4Cj3yccV8vKDT949iKdrnnt/tj1u/tdzM9lcyW7k9TtYrn8cZrS0DURBEsWAyq3TPA5/z tc/Z FNa0HX7x9Y8yO4mmZm34Yylm5/X0rTmtRp0mY3 6PfGa7OaLWhW53 jXMdwHRPmKn049 fyrSJO7DLt468/5/8A11yvhzUhcQl2ZR846HlvUV1EUrADn91nBJ7UaBdoHhXzBtyN3JzjmpNzZXy9uf7qjoKApXOR94 nUVGq4chtqleuOg7VyzgnsbEzlQ 3cZOQDnPWrEP7pvmxuyeOmD6D8qhWZVVfMZUbjOO RTvOQsV3Bj9P0qORJASZ XleNvY9fpThuSPsxUBuT602M a7bV3KDkjPSplj2Rqf4sZ/nSjdldAVvl8zdy3akEe47m3YxwAelPKh0UZ VuQaDzn/AGe eTWkbIV2JCqg9v7v0 v86laQAZ6bSByMZ96j8vnILDbyR6etLFJtPVtrHgetJyQ9izArBm9f4cfX6/5zWpouIpCnTjOR61lwP8vy/e/iXOc1csuHZs xLfyqKdr3DdHX6FeogaNgsiyfr25/nVSxddV1S60G VYVnUtbTkfdxyvH H JqjpV2FJj8ttyt1JwD749P8K0PE2kNqGnWN9D/r9PYEMowwXn9Oe/pW1aMKsbdSU7HN6Y03hrXGhuPluLVjHIg6ZHHHXj/GvPP2zvBDX9tp/iK1Mnkt 4lB58skZ/L5T19vWvZ/HNvba74e0/XImaG /1F0hYtv6lT1xkDisn z7fxr4KvNJnVJEnXCqwztbsRn6CurL8ZKjJWPLzjBrEYdpbnxraWib9uSu1ecnljTvPcttxtC8Z7E1e1u1k07VLiOSPy5InKbMbcEHB4/D8qz9 2fb/ABL X419nRlzR5j8rqRcZcrLCX8ccTO22PaOQx61CZ2mIkVflxj61FPKvnKpX5W7nvUzlpI1VW9zjufTNOUmglLSwsUjSM244OOR/WnTXSxPj5V7jjFJaLvh b5Sp7dT9KfII7hwzA/KMHjNYylcz1RYS4KWy7ueeQDnFWbKXfDswzKv/j39eKihtFmVVEmA3CgnAFNgh z3jfMdmNuKlRYtSFkERkTaNxPytk/pUlsPKj2nzM5/vCpbtANxVd20DHHOf51GoYD7zfpTuxnkEBZPmXr1HrUyX0l3MxLbvXAqHymlbczFQ361Iksdtt2qOeCfWvXexwy01JIJZDG2GMY 7tHfmo0Vt37qUZ7lhxUd7qHnT/KAvpt4z/Sp0td9rDJuUFuNue4zmp5Qcr7EVyrQLu8z5ew9agmvnknVV/HHapZbP7TIcNjb069KJdsfyqijjnHepM ZojjXMh Y7V6470AESj6ZJ9BVrw/pS61qCQtNHbwE/vJCM7PfFN1CxMeoyRrlo1YqpHBbHf8AGqUepQ2FVk2hGXOOc1BO26QqOGzUoiMsq4 VVPPei4CxzSf3mxk tEgV9xLOPfO2GxtH5U94Wblv9X3J71DYXP2edgy4Vj97HFXZrspGy7cZ9P51Mo9S9weTyRtX7pHFNMkdttbgljmlhZXj3Hr/ADppZcbh8rZ UZqYvWwoxsDXDB88MGOMipIJ47A7t3Mmdox1qbSVW3jxN5fznJx1NMu5reS6V2baq/dAXmtJGvKhrJhJDIzZQZRR0OfWq1rZtLC0kny89PWrN5dG5G1fuqMkt3pbaL/Q927a/UjHBqbWE2iuYFRP3S5Zvf8ATNNDhRn7y9MVPbp8rMxUBlyKihMaW7buFz1Hr9aCLof56ySLlRtXoTVm RfIU7dqyHCjpms6SMzKWz8uMA1dluPOghBIZkAX6UezFzFWYzRlW2/KowAKtaPcrGkz7PMk28bucH1/ClWVj8rDzI 7HjFS2rmXSnKYHl9FHVhVLRGkZXKrxtv84/J2 tRG9cA7crzjAq3cyNJbLhfl64PTPvTYY498kjZ3bflHvSbuUtCaPy5pFjmbcoUMQrfT8qnu9VWWI2 Pl 6nsKoSHyIgzR/MDk5PJJ7VDNIYZ0DL9SO1P3bajlIsSsIlX5WY4xjHAqOANDEGOOvBHGfSrE0a3FuuGVXb/wAdqO9s9l0kO4nau76gdqxI5R10hbb5bBWYc4GTTtxgt2ZmEfue59KZJKylRjcGPHqBUV5E06FV 90A7U47mchoR5rXdyFYkDng tCweS67WEijjK9KlS1aG3SNmztzz9afbTF4/L24RR970rSVrFREkYywbh8oxgZ/zxVZYvKO7d/wEDvVq5y5WKP5owoJ7ZqNtplZTtyvXjNZ hpKIQzx5b6ZI4py2pdV8v70nOP7o9R VVbu2ed1dSo3c8VPbQyxKpZfnwScc5xSJiW2 6VVeR37017n7VFtVI8qevBLelOgt5Z4dqAbpPXsB3qaaaG1hWGHny C3941cdgkNtLVQryM37w9FB6Vny3LGfZ/CGG4jsK0tNCSLM0jMeOgHT1/pUz2dtFBvjjVsDILHoP/AK9LmCJmwD9 3lR8sce4FSGDKY3bkxkZP3qs cDCrbdpUYwT1HqarQXCxyt/dUHvyT7US2KI7oErgfr2qrLD5e48bl7VaAEMe5vmycDPpTLhY5UO3iQdc9KzinczlceiLNGm393gZI9ajeMB9rK21jnPqajs4mmBK/3gCKkuHeG4/wB7jgZIzWkiOViGXyi7CPauPlqLzpGUH7q5x9akQec/l/dYck lLqD W4XesnfC/lRE1iQ3SteS7v8A62KiybZ zccVMJSh5XYo61C371mySGxkA lEtzKSJnnMse3duPXGaJVQW8e75mb HPQelR7VSPsOOaWK2aduo3YxmpKjsMCie5VM7VHrT5LNYl/HpT7nTxbgN5nzjk7abJMIYcNtdm 6D2rSNxkMbANhV57mmH97Ljjbg9acBvT5cZY8j0psjNHhenOOlaGZAIV87 L5eOuM1YgZQMMrMF4z6UwRY6Y68VLJaNaW6sytsPcU ViSsR3kxMqlRjaMACo402NuPB65x tOLJx fNK75JZcfzpCkuoxdzsVY5PU5qrcx/abvapbGeWq0sjNMvbPGc1GYtjbl/WqiQ1cPsy264B9 fSombI3Z7YwafcDBH9KVItsZ6ANz9aoXKJZ/uXZtvzY79qjnbbMzFV3McgD61LGmQ3 1ULLiSqTDoRSyecv 1nP0pwBOV9BxTZImeRenzdankHlPtX0xwKGySJj8qr/AHh2phXYqn35NSytwu3Hy/rTZo9yc8M1K7At6Dqf2C5H91j3rv8AQNX2yIythWHUnpXmqL9mky2ORxW/4Q1nys28h Y8r9a87HYdSXMj6bh/MnRn7KWzPd/h/wCMW0Yhvl Y/MTnKqTkjqODXq32lbiBZI2bcjB43Xsw6H6184 FdUYTDJ 8MAdh/n leyfDvxP9o0 G1lYM QAf7vYDFfF46mlsfqlGpzQTPTNe0y3 KHhRmVNmo2IEjqekg7gkdOcEHr teV61pzQosexlmjHzMeDu966nUtRvPDV//amnx7m8vyZoSflkTO4HHqD36j8TXR JPCVn8TdD/trSCFmwBNEOGJ44x2YdK8eNTklZ7Gx5Do169q/mRhlbeCdxxn8K7zSr/wA VfvNuj3EsPudOB/nvXF6xoc2l3H71cbjhUA2sDkDBX1/wrW8O62ki7J2 9nDHtXocqkk0TKJ2kBUowXoh5J/n dPNr3OV75A Wq nXghURtE25VHzZ4Oas3km6A7UYN1xnk/5/wrOLSBMo3jq7qnmfO527cDP cVct9O zYBXa2B8w7d/wDPaq1tpaec9xI375uAcdB/kVoyScL948cVMopm0Ykloiwy7T8q98jO6nkqCvLZXpTMN/d gzzTpVXarH7zHoD1rnloy VCSQszNuOwD1p wxjj7rDg1GQZmG7aF3YwR1/z/SpGIxt3Ljq2ep4qoyvuMIosyHb8q9F tTfZVYM2/wCoA6U1QrIm35W/KlWBpcszFVHoKtLsA6zh dWyGVTxnv3q7bqU3LkGMYI/vfjVeKTaPkDehJH61LAGA/D8AKw5raAaNi4S5RmbPAG3PWuw8MXSu7xu25ZFwB6f5NcLAN7ANt25C8/hW9o1x9ikVo32sCACD0/StqcjOZyfxE1XXtG8STabb2bSaaJfMhk2/MOozwenXg9sdetWvDuptFcwyMpjYnkE9PX3rvvEMMcunxXUg3Mv3ht/X/PrXP6/oEeoaZ/aNr923wJwo/hJ4b6 o/wqlJRZnZPc8L/az H8ej I7fXLONobPVvmY4 7L/Fz3zkdyetePTw4ORjcenFfXnxF8MR/FL4Q6lppXddaepu7c4zlkGSPXpnp7delfJF/ZNBLtz5m3ghhjB6HrX1mX4hSpJLofnPEGDVKu3HZmfqFpuij2/wjIUnuKdDcNDndubAAPvVr753fe/pSfZ1ibru79K9CV3qfNyEhu1KdTubnJFTWWZCy5Ee7oT0OKhC7w2FHpnNOgLAN8oXjALduKT0WpS2LzWxES7fXntjnPFSSy TKBwW6jnGcc96zb28ezKSKzMOA57Gr0jRyyeYvHy4G4dRS5lYAnRhJyzfNjGO3P/1qV7qQO20LhjmkMyyTM3LbB26H8KmS8wv/ACzX2/yKI2e4Hkky7bfev3ScE9qhuY1Kfu3ywHpxUXmfaJV3ZCocgDtUk7KkRYcc4/ya9b2hxS2HP4fd9PWaM YGPJ9KrwcyrGCzD9BWtpGp3EFk0fyhJuPmHJHXr9fSqt0Ft7mNVXbxkx5/z9amUruwokhSNIw8bbmIwR6c1TuoCk 4sQvXOODWhPNA0Sou7zO4A4FUb4SM/kgZVT144rSNNWuwlG5Vjk8pmZWZc8jnpWpBKsECNuJbqc88dsVVuNNjigBX72OcnkUWtp5lsAz7dpxwDRLsSkNs2Z5LhifunIBHWmS2kgZHbHzHpnj8aWItA7befQDvVu4bY8e/a3GWH9KkroUopYbZtzMW287TViI dD5qjDe1JJp8Nx5nmDa38OP0qaOzWCPy1YsMD8KUtgiRWz7129T9aRSZHO4fKpxgVNaw/MV2jHYelD2Plx71IwzbckVgpa6miQ5NxO3y93OB7fjTLzTg7g7v3cZ9OtTO2BtjyQSA2O Khe6KSNkZOeAfX6V1dNBakzJHPCqq2FUYH 1TZ7T7NEWVt3HT1qvLPJLIPlywGOOOasSWrQhfNf5mAPHbNZt66j5dCrbq11Bx90dvX1otLXzFb5lXafu/StOa32RxMqrtkA3Y6AVlXUPkTf7OeWxUmco2LnleRb7Y1U7s4/xqrYxl5Pm 6q8nuasS3iyMqR/Ku3gkdKqzK8Mbem7nHGa0M5FgSrPNtKhY q49qtKdtoq/Ki54NVdMuY53ZfK2sozxnip70q0QVSuM49l/KszSMuw2 LSQoqlWEeTmnJbqXUyDKbNxUevanmFWiVVyxxg 9Cbtu1W Zv4ielVymsdhLiIi3Vv7p4z1z71AbWQxG4k27c4x6n6VIqTSnyyA 47V96aZZoJlXcAufnrNxbJluR2y T /i3YGR92rK3McoMkmQ2DnnH5UsFosrFpfut8wG7jFTRWcJXzFHyx9iepqhxI7G1/tK j2rhcgH2FDqq3 Bt8tDyxP3acmoNah/LUBsE/d61HfR Raq2du5dx9zU9S hXvZhOu1CVG/GfQU/PlJtJXaR dNsT5UMmdu9j8vsP/r1PDbZtyWX95j5eOBVLUm2pFJE1sgZtqgjA460yJwIm4B3c89qjlZ5XVf8AWM3HSr99Ci3Bhj 6qhRk9TjrVaIrlZTlBSFfmXDHGM81Yt/uSFdvyjHHHWmT6fncM7lj5zjrRZhY0Bwysw Y5xt9KkiOjLUjutu3lE5iUDJqpHblbdXZ9q8k8/yp7uqWTRrwrN82e9V4lZE8vbuU5bnpUS3KlqXLZPsFuu11bzM/5NIRLIy7S5HYnnNRaUvmTsdpfb1z0q9ql6Ziq4jG3P3QAB9fesZMnlKrpIxVcrk8mo4YlhDBTu3HOcVIU3Ac8sM 9V2XbJzu3KeM9M1qtib2HWsZkkLP93Hf1qO7hUjy1Yf7TetSCJoS3R2DZ45/CnJp0js8jdskD 7 NEZDUhthGyXW1O6npUckTK5PzZ7nHSrFvEumQMzSM7NzkngZ9P8A69RpcB7bzJDuOeR7etVIqTRDFb XukLHc2OCefrToytpcCT 6MdKdDi7jzhQXcjnoBipLi4jEe3y/wB4vt1NTGWtiCG9kzArfL2yfSoZbdkHnSHlhlcelPlk8yLCttbPWkvYFlh /t7HHatOW4SiNSZZ2HzYz0JNE8rLlYvmjHfPegW0bDcm5VA6HtUiwHIB6dqOWxKZXbfIx7t3z2ptvCsk0Yk/h6n 6KvQRNcSFeN2M4FU2kMG4bQSTxx0oDqPuXj 0ZhwI/Xu3vTcsG7e2aRdr42joM80qS8Y X5fbqKnmKI7gefl9pA9B1GPapEaSSFFZmKr2plu7BHyRmnTXLeUz/wkelbRuTIq3QjgmO09uBmneWzBgcKeuKjtbVru9Tdnywc/SrF1E1rM2Dx1zTuySGQeQOee3HY0M4YLn72efanGSPH3mII7dai8r95wwHfHrVbGZPHGvmfNH XemXE6yJtUdu9KVC/eXHuf61VPzhsDoetF0BKkTRcqvHUAmonjZJd3Dbj09Km83DZX72OKhmRvM bCsOtMmQyWRjJuH3scHHSiNvmyfvZ6Usp2p6cU2H5k3Nwc4A9KCR4TzYt3GFOMUpiyv8OAMf8A16BIoHH3WPXPApAfNi2/xdvSnHcCAYlJDfwnGTRaXjWtwshJyrZzmn4/d46c8 9J5CyL24HXFOSKjJp3R3PhrWzPbxzIfmz Veh CvEslrcQy7sMvPTj6V4joGqfYbxVYny5PlPsa9I0DVlt9ij/AJaEBhnoK TzTD8ruj9Q4dzD21Plb1R9KaNqC65Y ZuEm7hxnOOOa1PAmoP4H1qaRI/MsbzYs8PQJjo4 mTn1H4V538IfFMcW 0mblx 7J7mvRrW78iVGbnyyG9cDIr5Oth rProy0OW/aM1bS7bx9aw6TcQ3E00O66CHiNs8fTPPHpg1yNjeRxzMvA4LKwX5Qff8fWun0/9miPxZp9xrVjfM1815K80BI453FfbgjHsOwxXNvaeRduIVysJ2kkYY468V0xlGMeWJOp3Hhq 2wnzvm3YZTnnn147VuG2Vo927KngY7YrgvBeqrbXLgrIWBDFSeuTyc/iK7/AEvfc2xaJWaPOPqeOP16VgGw0RH5fr1qxGqhBzjBowsy8BlbHIODio353KrH5untVSN4yLMGFb 9nPv PX1pA2Du Yj1zyaRPmYfMpb37U9YyRtYZ7YyBWfKNsERmx8yjnkE/wAvxpPswkf 8wA6joKfCVKjqqq3P19fepS22TqWXv71IRIok2nGOp/hqcRY VdyupI4qKNQhbd8645XtUzP5/8ArDyevvWnNYoc8yyL0Xp27U62GY mFHvTZYFDbdu7HqP8j3qTeAm7qwPAJ 9/nis5agSW8xWQOE 6cEH7ta nSeePkj2jGSAOgrIDtG3K/MDjA71dtN25ZPuso4469eaIx5SJRudfZbdV0qa3kYiSRcAZ4Brk/B18/hvxlNZ3m1rG83WrKxO0bgVJFb/hyfF/9B0POe/H5VJ418INqUEk9uqqqjcuD8yN1yPUdOa0lTurmHNZmVLYS A/Ef2eTO3eXidT8rp1B9uP89Cfmn9o/wCH/wDwgnxHukhiWOxvsXMG0HaVbkjn 624Y9q kdY8aR ItJsLVjH9osYxG/8AeYDgdgD/APXrjv2m/AP/AAmfwth1ONlW60M bI7qGLRHg5OeMHniu7La3sprm6ni59g1Ww7nHdHy/BHNJI21k3DjbnqPSprp1R1kb5tueM9Ka4 yxKc5yQdw96jiiwu/djvn1r67muj81lGw1bpobrYqE YR37f5NTTXEa2/PXIHXrVeZ5FulYfMcZJA61I1v5 Mnb7YoavoTHsTFftEPyjhcjgVGs2Yf4t2QMY6D1qxbW w7GYFW9DUsO23lbaoVucE9v8APrWco20J1GQQqz7XdkDYHHerzW8Vsdg2tt6nPeqUf76 YfebinTxb5Mgt/wE8VEdCjyqDT1SZVZk2nk57U7XLVVhSMNv XLADoD2 tOZ1NyrcKjDIbHU1HewtFJ5jAtu4Br0etzj9mNt9U2qscoVzGmBkfSo0lXz2kI bkKR2pywNHCssnyx56H Km3F7HG6tHHhVHzZPJNX1J2Y21RpyV28qe9JFal4GPmfMxI3A1ZutfhtfvWpCsNwAOOKYtwqQrMoHqFz3rdS0K3It/2aX94PoD3NTyiZ2Xam1Twc9qr3M3m3Ks7dRk tW7jbLaf6z5V4APU /wDSgnqNt7hoZ5D5YbjAJ/hPtUZmkH/LNflGAR3qWzu2aOSP5efX E/405ladF VenOOlc8pNMctigZ3uZM4O5e2elWJkk2YXO5sZ29qUlYSdgKhuuO9MtXa2laRurHhSea0i7oXKaFq xYvMKqE Ug1He3a3ClVB2qfvCm6nO2pSNIzR7m64G1V gqC13RrJHuJ2DIHqaXsypS7EtmJJlO1TtH3ieKj/tK3s70MI/MdT0YEg 9Aka5n25299o7mq8FrNcXTEja3Qe3vWpPMy5hr2bdlVLHAUdBUc8GyUxs2W/ix2p0kf2HaqsAy9SOeainkaJ0Pl7mPapkVzWAzyrb XIzeSpGM9PwouV z2yqzKyzHaE7n61d0vTlvYd0khWSM7sdvxqrfPvuW4yqn17VF0XbS4zyPssSu8i7SPlReo/GoIopLhWZsHcTgZ6DtTk3PMrMWyzevQVaeLylyvU9h0p 0MuULCRbPdGy8ycdahEYsVkij6lsjj/PrU8VrJIv8RZjtHtSpCq3e3t0PqtPmugUGAm4Ve7du4okWSKRlbCuq5OOwpt3D5M3ytnccLkfzqZ5Vt48N958E84yPentE0kLd3X2PT1YbjIRgkmq mszgsfvSDBFT3dwtzNGvl7Y4170LIoR23hGboP8AP RUxlqSOZfuqqq275cHp/8AWpIl8o7D/CTTbeAPbTzSM3ykeWDwuO5980W1xG8aqzDcvIOOppyuC3Fjt5I1YyD5W5Ax1pwX5cyfdUYVfX0p12W 0 ZltuOAT1qrcytJMu4KvcZ4wKi3Ubfcduj89m24VmJPsanaVSSRkr0AJ5Iqg7bisa9Wz1NTW1rJG3l5 bHzHtRzMcR39oW9rDlo2aQnsegqRb9Joi67uQeMVHdaOUw27c3fjgVYjtY9P0fy9xaaQEkY5X/Gq5gbZFHcs4 VuSMA gqJBudvmGT6 lQyLJYW8flfMucE4qzo9iuoStJIvCdE9TSbM7sYlxuVo2TcwOQSOAKkkdZmVGICsMgDt9a0J7KNR5jKrM38Pp7Vm39sY1U4JZiSQB05pqSZepYtYRGZNp/dqfX9ajKxx/vtrYk4Ge31 tSGzYhY4/l8tcuSep69aJLXK5ZiwXsfSplG4 Yi8zNzGo3MOnSpJYcW8m1dzNwGPQetILiKNBt4boPU1H9oldlWNfnyQEB4NTy9AVrFpIglv/dOO38zVEyTXlw21t23GMdKsBmAAbcvy4YE/pUZtvsjMi8M3Jz29qI6CasVbu1a5ZgZMjGAAeM1atoPPgWMBmKjD4HSo442dOuVbnAHSrFpci3kbPzKQeB0NaStYjUda2kdtB5u9fkOAmefrVJbZriOSb7q7vl/wpl4zSr/ABYznjtUu7MJVW3D/wBCPrWcUESCCBvtRXaW2jP1p8ql18tuRnJpiu4vMrt2rjPvUwgFw 1ty4PXpuzWvNZFD1VUg29yRj3qv57eWWbrk96nOnBrzYrBVjG4E8VXvoY4HVd/mK3zHjio5iWiPz5N3mqSpHGT3NRyMzP91u5JqzcR4tiu7cz8lemBTVZhCc7Wz6VpGVg5SvGDIPl/nU8MaO21m6YBwOlN2rNwx27upAxn8KlSGO0h2jLd9xPLf59Kz5ihGslgkbbJuPUEHr9ajvJVKrGpGG 9kY5old/KZlzgHFMjHmp8q7mPBHeuiGxMgWZUfhju vWmTMzyf7TAn8qdDD5MuW brQAo8xwPr71MtCJbFeVtowv4HHWiK28nbu/i7VIkJh VsrjkE0GZd4LNz2PY1SZBHKm5v9Z/hRHxGwzyvp3qzp9r9o3HPbgnpUEi7S23Hy9QO5o5gIguDzz347UyQMVDtzupVk2zcjr6d6lh/dQuzHb3HoTmjm1Aqq2fvL8pPWn7cxthe/THWpUVZNnbdUd632dtq/d6 5oTIasNVNqf3e9OjkYncn8Qx FRoWP3se1Oj3EfxbcZ3VpEW5HtZ3bb8vc5psLlJNrEgVNJtiH3vmYcH1qGW5Bg3fd28H1o3DYLl/KK9jkAe9dd4T1BpYl5 ZeDzXHpbNN5bN93PQ/hWlpl/JaX25c XnkD KuLGUVODR62T4x0a6fQ9i8K675Um4SBZSNuCele4eBvEP8AamixMV2 UgjcE8nAAyfyr5n8MalulTGPUAivWfhl4tbTNRjfO63kIjkQnqCRzj25/wA5z8TiqLW5 t4PEe0ppo9X0nxfN4H8Z203MdjqtwkUrKQFR8bRnPrnGcdqq/EnwSNHvRcLGv2W8yyyJwOScqfcAA/SpNe0JfEWkNbN8qsoKHP3MHI/z71sfCe8/wCFo Db3wzqbeXfaLHGsU7ZJBUFFbI6kgHdn1 hrypLl1O Op5TbOmk6lukY7l4Ugcc9/xr0LQ9TW5gj Zlztwy9H46fr1rifG3h bw5rslrMrK8LtGmerY4P59fpU/gvVBpNwsMh3Bl54yAMdfrntVxVwl5HoqRRh9v3o3 b2FQsd8nLfM2Bz2FNhbFquH8zccq2emafBbMh3D5mXg/X0pVNFYIuyH22N25uQfzqRQZCVRvkzkA/So4U8yb5izZGOOanVPJBbqc8HPSsqctDfUSBNjN12qMEDkVchjR8Z bPUeh7VXBYlv73Ugd6sIyQpu TkY3fj9aa0YojUj2p823b2B5KninDk9G9R/F Jpzx eODtDHKgDIx706eNQw/u9vc0DuiuAG547lueBUsGA/wA33mHfo1MVsqGwc/8AfVOLeXuU528jHvWV7O4yxLIcZ2rwvJB4FWNPZkl68MO/oKzoU3zfeJP16fhWjByGAGMKDnPTtVxrJuwGzp6qy7mPy9/fpmut0lo7/R5ELsJEG1SPTGOma4m0uGeMLluDjjoSa3vDM0ltfBVyyk/dxxjBrqpyvoc9SPU4lfhxfaFqk10P36MzH5R90Htjv9RW74W8u/tprO53NBKpV8Dscg/59672dTb7Zmj3RnBPfjI/ziue8baJa6LJby28e1rjLSY4X6j6en86LNO6M5xTjys Jfih4Vm8D ONV01o28q0uGVGIwHTqp79j dZ3hy1hubz/SGZY9u5cjr9K9y/bN8GLPa6f4it138fZ7py23fjGzj15PX2rwm2BWWMsu3GDn619dhazqU1Jn5jmmF9jXcSTW7FrKYyq26NgCABVe1WS4XzFU7emPyq/f5YKrfNljzjiq6ztp8rbWXym6g9c uf89a7PZy3POasSrc/dKkM0Zwc8/lU09k1xCZscfw5GMVAEUncRt387cdcHFXxc/avNjVQu1DjPHNZylcRn6fLuuvMxtbGCQa3Fu49i/u1bA64rKtLZw235Q3Qgjr FX3RV2j5uBjpUR2MzxH7PIZ2blt3Qmr0OqywxKqqrZHJIz FQ3WoZRfl bOBjuaQL5UO6RlVj82OtevKKOXmH6vItxao2ApjyGX1 lUcbY9u35W/iPepm23YUlv3atz7VNLcb4FhRdxxnd2pQiTy9SPzI0iUMm8qPWiHTI7xmCtgLzjr fvRBb5LKPvcBSx61En jHhWbPP1NW1YmJdtdLhS4WZh5xXou7Az70TR5Pl/N84 Y1RgLTzud3ufapZJGyMsx4x15qeYomXS47S7XYM YAcnv NJIjQl1Tn8c1FAGeT73yY49vwpbdftDt 84U tZtX1AdJDJ5UZcqvOFB61HLF5LYk Vl9fSpJdOedm8sMVAydozUN1bPFJuOcKv3j3FVHQUohua1j2rlt3fPQdqSO8weBuzxk0m9SqqTt2jIOetEdt 9Xb/D3xjP41cpEFi7cRFZB97jn1oWRo4/M3L83X/H1pt3GR90naR1HNVfNYzYkO5RgDnGKXMy9i5FFvg3lvmU8D1p1qrSSr12qudxPJqrcq8TLwV44HvUyzlgVUsvY81HKhh9pdFkUfMrnBOac9v51v 7G58c46U2RNsOzdg8np lLZTnTpN7L9BinKIc1i3YRw21kPMVjMx5BHA/GkupfO3K3GMYPvVSa9V286QBC/AWlt5HvUkk3eWNuMnvU8o27io7xzKvmZ4OT6035jIzBmGT lN0 Np7tvL7Lzn9amvZ/Jtv3WH bBx/FWkRRuh6XKzR/Ku7aMBmP61PpNnHqVy0lwdq267z33fhVZYJIrVGkXY0oyV7jNSWGpJEu3CkR8g9Mn0qZS6FbleWeSe5ly21GbG0dhSxxbpo/l3ZOMfh lE0LXEe5fk9vTPX86ZYbkvIwuDt4OP51lzWZJoTsWkVeiqPu9BiqRtUN7975V7dzVq5smgjkfdnJ4z0Wo7e2xdqzyZXHbvV8xXKxWhkuLtWLbYvrSz6bF57XBZsQjhc8fjUmqXP71fm Veg7CozdbrGRC25pAFJz90Z54/KjmM5Fckefu2qMrkYPAFXIQHKyNnp8oHf61V0eRbZZV8v8AeM20DGeD1xVzVLljCsXy/IMYA6U VFRkN89piQv3V4bA61WM37xTxycAZqWK5W1j2su1c/i1PCxzSBiqrxnmpasNsY8DLbs3H07Vr6Bops7C6vpBsVo/LhBP33PXHsOuaiMcd1Gq7huY9B3q5r qR3Xkon7tY4URxnPIGCfx9KiRfKZsX95mPPY0w3Qik3bR5i5AB7U 4R47SOb7qtwp7mqsbtI27 HPzUa2Ae0ZL W34g9x9ainkZAwz32mo7uKad0aNfl7Z9v8/rUk0DNtjZsdznvQ7ohxfUkFksqLJtP3eBnr71Ak7LeeaME5 VavwxJHZeY7sWk461DBF9nLcct0zRBPdijEi 1yNtZ/vdSBTb1C4TarSSMdwPoKn0 KNp2aRvm9SaZBeCG7Zlb5sbenA9eKvc05XbUgdWgt13BgueSO9KgVX/vNnpmlupmuZPl554HXP0oUeUqttyw7etPoTyjfsu MjO3BzUbIsaosZ 8ME/lUhjaWdZG3Ad8 lSWgj3TOyj5QMHstTEIkFrb/AGm9aNcKueM0tyWhuGVfmTOOeuKsXR8qFdvG77zY61DBcQmwZmz5jnbg9hmq1KK93e7RtXBKjFQlWdvcfypptVfLZ9z9Kex8os2c7ulETMkjXO1fvZ5OaV40Kt8rdcfSm21yZvlbHOW3U8p5cDbvu7gfwrTlAiRvLTd8pb1x0FOU au4n5hTbOGTVbxtq/ul9queQI32j5ux/wAKlqxSVyreTMtrtVc569qS0hWzUseTjpjpViVSXEfCrnnjpUUm2OXYo bPJrSDJKsgYhjtH19aetri3DfdzSyy/vAvJOakk2 UNjFuATntUyJ5SvLL5khVvl44AqOYjavy/L396dcQh5VXH3uppt0QqqFXocmtN0ZyFSUptCt8rN0FRzR7yeg74p8qCVvMH93t0ojVoyvQDOeelS0SQxpmUZG1V5J9qbMVkbapOOmfWr0wjlg4 8Oev f8mqLy S3lorH8KI6iuh0Z8obPvKvI4oulE7o2M464pg2khiOfY9KnRlROir/Oq5RcxBJEpfk8r1GOlPyGjbHrio5ADJldzdvpTrYbPl3Z3du aaYo7jZI1nX5T90VVVNz7dxz1 lWWJhb5fm3cH2qC3hzKc/w/dpiHsv7rHp0FPt7j7Pbk9TnrUEgaRsKxOPbtU4g327Y/h9e9D1KjJp3R0ngzVGlVAx3Mp457fSvQvDWq XKrbjujOUA6E8V5DZ3n2NEbONpz9Pau68PamtzFGULcrnrXz aYV9Efo3DeYqdP2Unqj6c Gvi5Ne0pbeT/XwDLL2Ydjn24FdF4elbwf4jbVLXbNI6hJUfo4/nXi3wv8SHSr5Zty4XAZT/AB 35fyr2OxuvtyJNGytHKAw4xgV8XioShLbQ 3TutDzH4 fGK88TfFIRtpf9m29rEIlZRu84gAlg3QjJPTnGM96h0PVPLtmmZW8tzkBgRj8Pwr2Cx8HaT430 bTb zj87e8iSEDduOAGB6//qrzfxF4Yk0meS1bcq27GNxgdATzj/DrRHERk7JWIjF3uzovCWqi9tpFmbG0hk boK6loRG drJwAATkj nPtXmPh/VFtb3bJ80MY27cV6NoN1/aViWO2TaeCR39DWnKnuVInCMjblI5PT/P8qmSTYmNuR0JOOvrUKOxdtq9s9OgoaTCLu3bSeSO4rOcVFG0SeNmL42kr3INTWcKyFmLfMpycHO6oIpI9q4jZQvPHcVat3Ty1aNuQSDntUQs3qVImiXzGJjbnPA9Kjkdt7bvl2r69adgEsMDcpzgDoaa4wo 6cHIOTkCnKMUESJU8lxldy5GOOlPCK7/AHfm9D3p21XbKltuM4OOO9ONsyybeduMD/H6VjKCepQ FTKM7drdMY9 KuWMLIMbVz796iicqu0Fi3QZ71dQZO5VUdsk56dqzVP3roCWBpI/4eMck9/er1pfiKRGVpFZQMEHv9OlZrT7ZSAVweGX06VZs5/lbyzww7n/ADiumEmnciUT0nSpI/EugfZpPlk6FsdR/kVk VL4m8JTadeLGmoaPI2HHR1JHYDH455x9TUPgjVFtL6OJjxJxz0yPX86X4ga43he DWax7b6PbKT3K9OPcetdMpOS0OWWkjkPEnhFfiB4N1TQrrMf2iLKspyQ6kMCR36fmfpXyLd6RNpF3JbTtjymxkH5fw tfXWh6s8V6su7bIpznpu614P 1X4XXwz4/NxDGFttRJnjIHDE/eHpw3b3z3Fe9lddW9n1PluI8PzRVVdDzLVIlnz5bbo8AMDgc/WsyC6eGNo5FztHVuST/SrxkYwsuGCydRnOf8AOKrmNYGM3/AOf1r3pVNLI KasSWc6su05O3kYHbrxT0upGumKruUHGSOtMgRQr SdzKc49qtwwgopkIj7nPU9wKx62EPtbnyYyeNp5x3Jq0XYBdq/KRkZOKzIV 1k5H3TjPr3/Kp3hk3f6x19t3Sp9kTI8p1JIbPEk3384j9T7/Sq0oWTc0nVskgjt2qK4tJnKtINyKepOcH6VLGyszbju9favUjqji5WQITLGEh3bSMdO9SRW8ltKwddvHO7IZRVjT18i 2x/ePHFF7cM7tuA39M/3qqmVyobPbmK23xtwxGfeg3vnja2BtX5R60hjKLtY7Qqj9elJb2ouC5Y7VUE8cms53vcgfCy2sOza25xycZwP8mopY9m3ncw6Z9adp9p5qyeZJ3wuB0FOmP7k4X7oxkDrRHUqMSvfXLT2v7tP9lgB/WpLXTvsi7vlLSYOfSh9Olt7LaAqsxzjHJ5qREaGHrvbICj0960jYlodPez25CqdsbHHFKkrXMLK3RjgfWluoH8ktt6DDEjpUtuoGns20blGBmq5SeYrzXCG2EfBIPIA/lT92 PCx7fLXjH9arkKYcquGX731ogvWuSoQb2k XB7ClKIRIZsyLwWUdfmPFFs8YfLNuZenvirklkzF/MZVjzjp1qGw0tr29aFVO5f4j0/GstgkFtNLqty2M9eeO3/16uR6ZLDNuaPLRnJwabqcUnhmNYCqrM3zFuufSn/bZIrCJzjzJvmB68dKqJRE227nX58YPzKKjulQNjb64qOG4VHYsrbj2HerUkUdyFb7u4ckdR61UtQKbNuIkO07cEAinbNn3vlVxkr6VLa2sb333Wkjz0xip7jT2a9 faIhzlen0qeUcYkWnwbA7sNpYYUD Zq3b2wkjy21fYU2C2j2rjAWP7vqcmnXvllTFH/rMY49azloa2SGo5nuGPysMYOBVO5s0iePazKzHknsOlWLW1klbbuYfSi tWv5WVV8tVyAT6A0rsdtBLiVdyYPblsUyF1g8uONfmUZZvU063syWDbVdF6hj/D3pLGJZSzRrhc45PQUpWILMlz5VgY/LMhkHBJ5HqahM6MY1 7gYI96kvrZAsaxychcNgHg lQwwbdvHzLySR1qYk8wGFWDStIzbeF5xUflxxQNIzL5h5wRx7CpbeSNLbDblZn6HpVd4F8 Tc27cMYP8P0rRNEysxdMnjil89ycj7ox0NXVX7RKrBvmk6jHb1qG10tUgEjfd3DH0p8ABmZdrLub723oPaiIRiyvf6ebvVMNIqbj8o/h tXrPSPtF381x8sYw3HD/So7mL7HcfLtZnGB/sg960NMjhtJdskiucYwPU0SNOWxDDPDZ3awxq7eWDtZj19qjv4mMq7Y9rSYOB2ou5Y0vgI23SSZ24HTHWnQ3ckJ/eKzdz61l1HuVUklu71k2s0cQ28ngY5zU0UDSRye54wKRXaCNztO5jk 3rUX2lTGqqu3b09zWsR7DjcLC4HLMvXA6elNvBLdOrsPLXOC fvULA0Fv5kg3Mx6U24la4Cx58tcEZ29P8/pVctg1K8l8wkEZ 6p4IHX0q5Pc4kxu3dsgdRUX2dQ xI2YnHfoalttOdHXftVfvAAcmjl0JEjPmOy9mA247U bToYbZ/L3b2IHzHk59B7UX12I4X2t8xOcAcmq480q2ewyfes4y1J1ZH5LxeWqfw9TnpVqEKepHyjhvSo9Lge4JuWj8kM2On3sVoQ6XHMjM0nygkEY6VUio6GVe3Ilj5ZuvGBRbSMqMpPykj8a1bPRYb 7aFJFRY1JZsevYDNSNp1vZ5Xy/MVP1qSuUy7qbdbD5ctjOKzmDOV6 nHartxMszSPt2r2A7fjUcY8yAsI923nPT/AD1o5rmMtSOOJleNeOTg1aXTFubgqG2xs3JPQCobC1 0K0rNtjjwCff0p8Ts/VmVc9R3PStuUnVCX9zDHIqJ91RtDAcH/P51XunW6Xb0jUA8dzTbmHeW/wBn72fX2pzQRmFY13bm5ZhVBqySy1maxspI7frN94jtii3ne4bb1ZuhzTYYRcs0aj5hwFApArWbtHH91RzWZUW0S3KvGg9e59ahuYPJsvNbdvZsfWpV/ex7m7cD0/zxTLiVjHuky20Y6ip1JctSvEzYOcFs5qNRJNFIVzjPSpIQLlXk bPYZqWK5EY2bcs1adCVqVXYuV3du1S Wobc2fmBx71GJPOPlbT1JFWjb4gOeWUZBpx2JkVpH8qGOP7reoHTNLPJGsQRV Ve/rTZpm 82ORSzQskStJ7EZ70xcrIDt8wrz83GfaghTL2HY571LDskt9w/wBY55X29aSOIlXzgbBnPrQLkIzG2xfRvam/Zmkb 6OmR2qYzeYy9WCjjHanRT/ulJ9aObUhqxEZktodp btn0qHzPPPcY6GlunYjOMLnFLbx7iW3DGOB61XMIhil b Lp dJFKoVl/i659KkaF8j5WC5xn3omtvI rDPJo5iuUWBDCxZ/wPrUaz4LEc5PalmZid26q8hZm9D3rRIJEjp8vzf3unrW54R1VY7sQ5Jz91SetYIH2g4y2VpULR3cbqdrRsCDXPiKfPDlOvA4mVCsqiPYfDGrNFIu5eOCDnGTXuHwk8Q/a4ntW badycZ9c185 HtR 1iGRWPzAH6GvT/hv4gl0/Ulk3fdGCM8V8fiqaScZH7DgsYqkFLuezazc3lvdWt9a7t1nIHdQf9Yg5I6iut8WeFrP4heG31bTfLmmkUnbHneT/EuM9e3T0rn9Juo9R0 KePDK4Ge5BxV74bajJ8P/ABS1vGFbS9UkXIz/AKiU8DHbBGMj3znivmakZc10epF3R5LPZvps8q S0a7sj6jr78entXYeBtbVrRfkWNsBTj MZ9 fwrov2lPC8fg3xGlwyrDHqgLCPHKyD7 R7k5/Ejsa8/8AD q/YJ2KsoZfmZO2P8 ldWHl7txS3PRCqsnRRt5BxnIqRAMLjr34rM0bVW1S2WVlUdj7/hV LaJFX5tyjrn lVOF9Rxeth8cZHZdueD0xVlAH4G5dvcdqjR/MPqck5B61JEXEmWzt7kjpWPIacpMm4OMtgFcDPfHb9aHt2deDtRunNSeR5jA/MvoAetOwHYqvPORxWfL0FsFtbb2Vm3fKOcj72f/ANdSxwsz/Mp X7p6cVNBbkxhWXvjFKEZV3bRtU59cU VD....dkuOPlbrx1pTJ5UTBQy84JHTiluZNsbndt6MGx1qsJ2e3LNld2CvO7P feojF3KLDStcbVX5SpPJ61oabGfI4zgHBOMc lUbW2kYbl/i4xitawGxV3HBxyfahX5rEyNGynW1uI5GX7uTj6YrW8VaTH4rsrOQSYRlKltv3D9PxH5ViKQJNu5jxnA6fWuo0e4VNB8vaJEXLgBRnr2rp1toc8op7nBXGkTaDMqXC7LhDnrkN7/AErjv2iPBy LvhnNeLlptLPnAY5KnG4fyr17W1h8d FpJY4ZI73S8yGIEMWT Ln0AAP4VyOkTW pafcafMkc0F5GYmD/ADA5BH TTwOIcKnOzkx2GVahKHkfGKs237zKo4J9fTFWpIFurfrhlydo6VpfEfwrN4X8aXmn/MrRTMFXHVQTj9KzbxJIIdq7fn9unvX3FOfPBTPyytFwk4PoW9Gs7f7Oq7lViSG3H8eapz3eLr5SHjxgAetQ4UJtYrn72OwH40wRYdf4R1weePwquboc63Lmm3XmXwZR5YwQT6irAk38puVew21TAMnAHz4yRnkde9WrQRvAvJO3jvR7XsaHkepSxtaRbNsoY8DNRwW7TKzMoBY9u1QlWiXMf3uoPoKs6JExmZpGKlQTu/z616mxxx8xI7VobuSTzN3BUKRTHjaO1Zs7nXOFxnH f6VfubyO3j81cg4woHY1VtLhJ1AfmRskEevcURaKkUxbMT5jfM3oB1p0j TM235eMEZ6 1XraSMX2JOV2 uNp7VHPbw3YkLN5bDkY4z/AJxV1I6GJUgujHJz8xb3qxcXK6ftb77nkZquq/Z9n7syeaeM9vr6Ve1HRm2RzSfNGxCoE7Y45FYx3KjKxFPqUlzJujXCNglcdPpU6Q/ZduP3m4/xHge1QSGR3WKNdozhyR2q7eyxwRxqq5bo2f54p7BuynfiR7f5eFfhueppNOjeKNlmVfLX72480/UG8uCNo eOQB61USOQtuZmP1PTPetIi5bE10/2a2LL8zbuMe9FhGtraNI6jzCcEf3RTJ/LRVO5tqnjNLLKBL8vzZUBt3b6VXKx6Mm3/a42aQt1x9TT4jJp/wAvmfK5/Sq0O24lI 6VzgCmec8iNzuQHAzU8y2JloS3pN4/zbZB6nvRJKwTdJ/yzG1QPT/IqKBNhZclmxmn2qGeP7 3JGc1nEB4iSXduB UetPW6EChVOeeR3FSS2qRRfu93zDGQOnvUVrpu8Dy2LBTyTWjQ VkrszFVjRi/U47imRPIJvm44xz71ZiuVtmY9eccCmyH7RMzL39unvUmiVyG0s5Hk67Y hb39KuGwWGYq0ihyOoP3frUdxFI8I8sMwU4XHB vvUNnbs7uJm3BfzJ9KzqW3HI0tJt1a5WPeVL43NnOAaivTmOZR95W6j0pl1dC2dY1Xa235snp6VFnZFuUBd55GfvmpjbqKMiKyCywMrNjdg8HripIdtrLlmVFxknr09vWmtCbX7yqrM2786imkUvnAw1Z7scpLqMt3zcuQ/3h83cAZ/ vUksjFunyr0I4qs3 jLJyN3THrU8FurR/OzBTyarlsc8btkgTzU3Hopzn1NRyJ/pC7h6celWJLZUiRoXfyT03HJb6U6G3Wd9zfKqjAHA3UFDrmeQgqqj6 npxTY0ddsknyqvU lXoigEhwFVVyMfef25qOK3hnk ZjGvUjHWlrujaOxF9hNzdqi7trAlj6CpRpsNv8Aem/eKcsueg9SabdTyWrgx8NnHNVnikv5G3Md2QS2cVEpMhyLBMcrRyK23aTuwD06fl3p73S3fmbW2fh15qB0EcE0i/u/JbCpjlx7UoZpI/m2qpGWPoPSnGN0XEPtbSyrGPmab7oxzinnSvLjYNKu1fmP FS2kwjXbyPMGdwGcCo9qXM8myTdHuxnHStIxsUVoHWUsu/epOfpU8cLSTqu3c5GFGP89KkDWsMZiVtxbuOPfimxz VcLt Ug5APY 9W5E6Es n Rz/F0IzzUUwYRKv8TenTFS6pFK0Kzf8ALaRuXPerPg6CzvPHumw6gzf2fJIGuVXhmQdge27pntms3IOUxkj23rYVvLUnr0qaS8jkK/u/uHChf4uv NafjW3jsPEF1DbK8dpJK5hRjuZFySAT7evessQKgWQYbjA4wRUxDYbKkktsB/qQfnGe4qO2cT4zI2Ou0NSX920UJJwFGenoOv8AOpIZf7Os0 XDSc5b7x9KJbCvqTXkiWjxruP7znAzj8aie7YHIDZY9 31qut1I7KzfvGX07VNEftl5ltwUDJA44pRkytyrc2bTDaeNwxkdKtSWzCyWGIFj0yT96i6SK3uMKN3Q5xUE osjbMjoeR2q VsiUUL8sVubdTt3f6w56mqlvDsl244XpjtV2K0bYZGy2RkYqqJo3ibY20qSD VVF2ROgjWEl3LlsRrjk560W8Ledt/hXPXnNPjkcDczKVbqT0p2k8Bt33WPAHeqiStRuySMeaPlYnIIPNHmeTJuZvmY4qa5G banTHHt2zVNWaBfmUFs85quUUrodG 26H/TPt6U29uVuW24Zd3UetOjUuey7uR/jTvIjE38Tdef60rsSRRVNkir8yqfQ0Qv8Aab4BvlVu/pUk0CtN97lh6042zReXt5bkkY60 hMrksTxwRSZXc7DAPcCqkd64Zt33SMEdzVplJ2KzYbrim3tgsiZ 7U83QCtcHzkXaNxXqPSkCPIm12bA5Abt9Kk3bAdvG0de1RiTzSS2QV9utVzATwoiwysdzYGAPQ1Wjfcxb8DUw3MSvRG/nTfJYNxj8aqIDljMVo2VG0nGaqzyCGLnd8x5HWpndl4/mKjhj8yRVY8Lz9aHoZ7jVjkuFbarY lRrO0RZVI56n2rTDhF2plmPHp/nFUJAyu39R3oJ2CQtu4HGBUM37p8f3up tCXO/n3xx2qR4NwDMD1BNVErcadrFVZtq7etQvJ5bnHP0q1dwmYKU6eppq2aIq/wC139DWiZmV7a3kubtQucsRx61euo/s9wyyR/MvUtVe3kawu0ZQzbeatavfjU3V8bXI5z3rOWrNI6Gt4O1RUuPLkGFP3T1xXfaFrMtneJht24gGvHY7mSCQMjFSp3Zr0Tw7q7XlvDJ/GQM xrw8yw13zH3XDWYc69lLdH0x8LvEi3GleUymNo1GB7 35H2rq5LhZ7Nt0Mnyjccc5Pfj8K8N H/it7W8i3Sf64hSD1 v4V7fpGoLqVlHJGQ3AB9Q2P8A63WvjcfSkldbH31J6HmXi x8aeOp11hbhrjTYo3227HJijDYIHX07e3tSabHJby c22OdR8hOeR7jP6V61oOrLpfieWK4Cm1vYmBBHy54BH4jtxXJ M/CKaXrE0PlNbgYZM5 Zeo/nXn08RJNRZpy9R3hvUFTT15/iG7j9a6tbNY9rbgqx85NecaDcywXG90YrkoQPc8Gu 064kjUxyN8qjhu9el0J2Ze2bXYsy7jyeKsRN8mB8 0c4HSq4m2M27LMo b3qa0hEsa Wu3ucA1i52Nldl21gae33bj8p7np FTxWu Ts28Yzn71N0yOOPO4lh9fX/AAqxIqooXPy5yDxyamUrgP2sm5m3HjJHY0y4LfeG3LdAT15pslz5nyhcr VUbpiZfvZwTgZ/z7VnHcAuJGEpzv6dz1p1nA2/GO/AI 7TYLd5JlHfnBPQYFaOlWbQq0km4YH3cdPwrSWhoXbSxEcI3Dk8g tOicTblUL8xwQR1/z0qteanIV Vs7Rgd6rJfNFI fmxj8Pp6UR1M5GxDc RA0IaTHU4/hNa2gam1n5MbMSo6ljnr/nvXK2oaaRGG7GPl9u/XrW4l1HZmPcdvOcZ6V0U9TFsNc1KbwJ4lhvFkP2W4by5eOiN/nFc/cXkMeu3ElrxbtIWjyeg4/z9K6bx/4aX4keDmsk3RsCPLdCMjHr/KuBttBu/C0zW9wGXbyjkEqQem0/hz71jUgoSuilqcb 1f4PjkWz8R2/7x5v3E5QZ28Da30NeH7sjcxYHGOv1/OvrrVvD8PjPwDqGlzso 0RjyjjJWTOR1PfGO3U18k61p1xpt1Nbz5jmt5DGwI5Y/r tfSZbik6Kg3sfnvEmXypVvax2kZMlnNLdN83mK/CY7 laFlYNZo27nuD6fX/AAqGSzcN97C9SPWr0dyqW8eN0jR8N/ten fevS5j53ltuVw3m3O3f1Gc7fvfjVjy/J VVG3tTLJIUumkdVXnI4qpLdt5jZbdz19a1jYnmPM4NOjkiJhkbcx YkY5qG6t7iGBvM3LuzxzyB3p7ahJFbxqpVcDGAOn/wBeoHjmvJSzN LHn/GvROKNREinzYlXdnjp6Cm2bLHcbV4A6DoKkUrGGXfudR0A61HasxJ8thuXjJAquUvmuST2bWrTP99W6DOOe9EMayKrfwyHI7ZxUk9wHtsM5849Se9QWkfKyMx XoPwp6k9SW9UxLuTG7pyf0qZdeeWDyxGQo4J9KayLcH5V8zeeTjByagX93NtXC7fzqJJ9CZSGXWpPFKy5ZVx82QOKdaq18rOq/LjrRcLFKvyqrP6buD9aktrvyYdsWGbpjpz/k0e0tuENGNltmWBWbjnkd PX602dWIzztxjjoKto32u0Cn5X9D2NV5EVG8syfN165Garm1ui5SuVIUE0D5G5mICAnrSx20lxMP4tvUg8Gpd7LJu27tvGfTtVyOSOygDblLHop/nVVZu2goxsVb UeYixKq7eCVHX61WWNkGNvLMM/WpZXFxKqr8oySeOtNO6U7ecLwSe1Y07vcmfckhTF7ubdtxnk1NFp3nM7CQLtGQo71Xtp/LjYdFIwC3f3psDsZNrSNsZuvp9KvYmJIHZD8vUdTVw2MzwpuO3cMr83Ue9VZrxQNqLt28cd6mihaRB 8xkZyPSnzdyglt2hjy0isMY25qS1m/0bqF55HtVeCfLtkbmPAq9AYSPnVlXAPHc0cxtEl1DXPNZfs Ix0OONo9vU/WqQkaR8j7vU89/enXESiUrHnbnPPWrEunLbWyKsiyMy5ZR2NTy3M5asr3HnagzPCqlUIDux6n0qutz5U3dtvt3qxKFsbKPaMspOCOAB3JqvaMfteSrMz524H3jU8rYlHoTPatcxvIzfdHC9dvtVPZuMaIrdcg1qTxSRWrRxsuZDh O9NXTGtbOTzjHvc5B9BjpStyspxK7aOFt2bcWdzwe3 RQYF 0fxbSANuOuPWpDcOkOVX5VG361YtJbdwyzswcJk7f5Vc5aaCUUiGa ku7eMGLaq/KmOBxxTYWEU6MxMhzjGPvGp2ljMasdvyjKo38IqC9uJpo1IDKWyPoP8AJqYJNXZaVya4vFupfmb7vU5pNNm/tC92suFjzg1CkG6LyfL8vqWcn5ifersb2dnbKoVjIo5K9f8APSjm90pWI5IzLPISeNxwAeM1KZFaTbj HAJHDU8OsGnruURt1UdcDsKgmuGMUctwDGucKM4FYi0H2dlNcqfMwFZsKS2CfpUb2jRysu7dvPY8AVLo84lF02cjpHu7H3pPP8sNj/Vq2SSOpqo7miQBdtvIVVhtGO SKht1kCNGi pYgdz6/TFXPmddzBlXqMDpUNxf/u2Kqu7OCQMZ9q6OUzkQxw Q7tj7gzn 7TYZ9lyjOu7ackHjd7U61b7XHubn0x3qN/l8sRr8qrlv8az6kyiWJ7pmf5htXHAPaoYZfsd2spZhIO/pVu00xr23 1yOsdtGMkDq1VVgkvJJNv8Aq15B9BU1I9gjJ7EsdxHPIzSN5nOTg5Ipgk 0n5VAX09KlgsvMtFjU7FyeQeWqKWVLcMrKq4PBA61MY3EmJdQRqgZmXb94fWqsskl/PzuKrwM9qbKkg5 8uMkHvU9lE0lgryMq88D29ar2ZdkxLZY7FV2r97JJ9aYm6K6aQDIbHfkVM8a7XZWDL2HpVSyeSe6znA6cn1o5SVIuXcRlgEn pUfjVW3it1uVE2QmfmJOC2PerWr3XllNzbuhVR9Ky7mTzTCqqrbnGcDrQBoX03lM6xtlcEA x/lVS30vhlXC5OSR/Op74qbg7SW3YJGOtNjlaN9q/wgDrzQBXktsXLdfKX EVc8uKK1TDbTj5cdvrUTyqZR/Ft bGepNNmne5iXCBRVbER3HO 1252/LlMckmoLu2MMm3/lp6dcGpI5sOrbdrYoWXZuk zHHI7U7oejG21pNKFO7jHQ9qFi z2/wAxw2Mg1ZW8C2q/e/eHaSPSoiiMdrDH9KuIO2xW8lseYFJ3crjkinCZBd72/i6Yqe8tmii3qyqvAHvUMNj9oYnj34p3RI1JN7ljy3c4pr/MrHLE8dO1GyS0do1U5kOOKWdTBDtj5Y8nAqOUzGbd1x5Ywu4d maSzj8yQq33TwDnpTXhZgvGWbnpzSwRsHYE9OPajYAB3TDHTpmnS5MajG3ng5zSxWe5sq/Xk hqK6PlN8oxu6D096Iy6AO z4G5m ZTx71GEYTEBfm689RU0cjPNGOCFBJ579qbJ8t18rKvrVSuPlZHds64G3ce/tUcas8ZZhgtx9BVkSbd3HUn5sUscMe5fMbavcgda0p3ZlIoCL7K25sFeozS7jKrN2GOBTrl457pVXKqpwTnNWFYRW 1OR346/5xWnKBREjbtobjvUfzMdvOM8VaEHnu3K89/WomCxuvdyQAPapJ6iSlgm0LkY5IFNhhwobPAq1FGQTu/i7mq8zBHfDfMw6dqIxCQ2ePyS0nT0rovBt3sgxu27vuntmudkmZyu7OMYwRmrEMskEalcKF5BzwayxGH9pDlOzL8U8PWU0eteFdVNrdxLu8wbhkfz/HivavhZ4p8qRbVt0om4Of4cAmvnPwzrG GGVdm7gcevFeqfDrVmi1WNsqgI5x3OOPz/rXxGOpPWJ wYLEKcIyXU9m8W6ZJf6P/o/mefGQylfvcHoB1rrjos3xT GlvqNnArahY71MQ6uB1UZxyBjA9sd657RJVns1bdkMv3cjg11Pwk1ZfAniiFpC506Te8ibvkiOMlyPp6c8CvBVB3PS5tDyC9M1lcxqHaNZDu2jPPof8 tb2h6vvB2hty53K3ViO9Z/xX8YaPrPxO1W10WfzrOCfEMgGF7FgPYHOD6YqDw9Psn3MzMzHkZwSPQ1tUUkrii7nd2sizxsVU/N19vartuQ2f7p4HvWTpMjCHb8yKQRhvvCthIm8lNrL1IJPpWEZXWpqTRhVX5ugP4USOSQwU8DjPakBaSJjubjn0x/T/8AXTGuG 7H1Y45PWtKcblRC4mV5VDMRxyQeP8APtRHDu2thm7HPeiG1kkIZjjoenU57Gti1s94 7uZenfFR7Rc3KHMV7OyErRtlgin0 h9fpVi9Yxz5LNsY/xenvVi4vFt4NkIbc/AOMgH0Pp6Vl3E Y98jMW6sx/h g9q2qWtoSJOPJZvmO7PAPTFS2untJ94/K3ciobW381WG75Tn3zWpZwlYo1ypZRj61jGy0YSHRx/Y0WNfmPp1xz3qQ22xmkZvMIPyk96Cik7vTnHei7vGgV5FXbu5KjmtoydjNam54c1cQR WdyqBycdPw/OqrPF4 /tDR5lW11KN1aCR22gHP6A4IPuaz7C/wDKuNzNuVgG6/jVXWm 0 J476zZoJ4NsuE XdjnHHryM/T0rOsnJXRSTKOl3VxaXI 0xyQyWzlJIz1BU4IP0x0ryH9qfwP/AGB4nt9Zt42kt9WXeZAPlLgfMDxwelfQXxInh1aw03Wo08ua6Hl3KccMM8gfQVx/xE8MR/EP4VahZu5W8TE1sU6gg5II75GfzrbAYlqSR5ecYX29BrtqfKt3umVW3bV6n8qpWMitLKqt8x746/SpEMhvGtd0gl3lTuGMnOMVdt7JNNuGVWzI2E4 YD1r7KjtqfmNTSVijJbzSh92/wCXp7D/APVVjTRDbW5WRN7hjkkbv1rSW08mdkGAkmBgDJznvQyLEcYX16//AFq2jUtsYyPFVsoXuW3yNjHTpj/6/NNltws/ythVHIx2/rSpdR3Mq7OOcA9elMKq75O7jjHrXpHmxgSSeXtWTbznOc/zpwhWNG27sKOCe/rUdqkc140XmbSEJ2seoqwu/wCwv/zzzzuI3H6e1HtDanHuU7aNbq4USttXPY8CrUgjtpfLXadoxjPDVTuYvKbceCv3fcVJc5jlX5VMqLjGeoPrWhT0JrZ1KsrA88jngVXxsVlVWVc9e9MjEgCyYKr2wODVhF8yBvlbg8cdaNg5bjINPZR5vy7VHTPJqBx9nljU7lyfSrIiaL5mYBn UKrcD6025gyoZv8Aln3/AL1ZSswcUTX1z9o2sWPynnsRVWNoxDI3zbmPyH0HQk1IgkvJG8lVbacn HFQi2a4lbc3yg8jHWojoTEmm/0eALJuO3ue9RvbskHmbWZm5A9qk1cSJDHuQKNuM5q5HavDpsXmf3Qw49a0KK9ohXTlXaqeYwLcc454zTJ0 zy7WbzNxGSKHnMMO0cluKs38S2VpFMNred0GenOP/r1W2hEtyC iyBtXbjkY7/WktrQzj55FRe2R1/Ci5lUxqSx b9BVyynjS2badzMMDceSe5o0Y79CraWDNO0e7OQAD2NOvVWzvBFhuOMHuaLe5 zS5VMtnv0WnJbSapLLJMdq p6mpqBygsShe7MR1A4X2ojuGgiUttdiD3z/wDqp oXclpH5MMeFbGT/f8Ap7UsNtuhb6ZxUpkPR2Bg883mN83yZH1xTbS8UEyMFLH5QDzimBvnZSfl7HHWnurXSx8KpX0HUe9aRHqhL64aSDbCG8xuDjpjtV3QF8nTpzMwWRlCbfTpVQBrYNuZdp43AUsVx5VsyN9/PDA/pU81iuYcLtvKZNv3W6e/1qGS4efuNsYwP9kUNcx XwpMh VSPXFRsZpJ0jkQbpUDZXuB2/CplrqF22WltpCI2VdqLyd38X etJqEMMTZjy0jDJbPU lNuTJMhUyf7I5wT9KfaL5LKWJY7e/WspbmkiGKD7RL5ednADvjO0euK1L6S3nX7PBF8sJABb7xPPP/AOqsxbd4FZ8rt3d vNWdOjjnmZmONpz1xmtI6okLSyZrndN93cBtNaX2e1WJmZg249R6en1qsJ4syY 8v3PmxzVa4k8pGkmk3OoAKoO3pTkTIkeJbhGLK20jCgnhfcf571kanK95dRwsWkZSCAB1GeeK0wjXCb1UiFRxUkU32ZVkVVVm/jxkg/zrGSfQcdiZbUuxjVfJRht3YwooRlsJN0h3FAFTPYev1qvC01zPHlmKZwwJ4NWJotxLMV28Y5rSnsXzMi877bMo 6ygk89KZMPtEbbcRqvGeuasJaq7b1 bgEHH6UhsBbuzyHLMMlsYWqkVzdSlrG8JFHGQquo3EGmb90PlqqqMDJPYUyW5FxKx3bucA9lpmDPaNIrbo422sc9TREz5rksFxNeTrbwxlwwHft3p2 S1lZV5VjyajtrpreDajbWbPI9PSnRwtBFubAZvm/CqkAXF3JbY2s7Hb8uBUl3BKtmFb Ag5oBDxK394nGR2ppMjaLMW/v7RnvWalZkR3Bj9qsysK55wSPamwxkQ/Nnb1BBzVjTIv7PijZW3YyGUd/qKz7u5kMLr0G7g962jK5NSViayuVkm8ptu1hjg9abrDi3uDtyWUY464zRpFoqO0/JkbC4qS RvtG49DyT1rGT1sLmKscEk0allZQ56k9O1XptMSwj3KD83GD2qIT ZCQw/LinO4EKjdvyck ntig2iRW8LRx ZIuFXIH1pohee3Lf6t5PUdMVsXFqkdqvmN8rD7uOmaoi3WO4LL/CMAnjAojcXKipp ksbdpmkUuOuOn51I7rNO5U7UVRn/aNTrFLOFWM7dpycc7hRHpCkPI/3egx3qkri5SnbxBmlOO3eoJpPm 8R3wB0q81mtrbFl3fM 7J6VDG265dc5Xr9DzRyhykIkeVWYr8ucKAeKnlK2w4 9weaZdN5EO7BUrzkelJFaRzbpJPMXjKhR1NVGLbM53Q3U7t2lWPrGoABX/D tFhdeUGXbxkYpyxeWVycbgMEikih8u4Xa3zA9QeDQTG 5Pcz UzttxxjBrNuBJLN91dvt2qxJDtkk3NhtwB4zj/AD60S2ZRU4JUds9frVR3AhiZoZckYx2NNcqkzbucn5sVcmtRCjZ VhwfeqbvJKwjCrtJ5PSpnFoCS3ulUYC5YnryMVFFP5Z27SVzwf7tWIo8MowOvNRTwFVbj73TFTHQd9Bd2z0wxxmlkhVo9zBlbOeDxUMinaqsuf8A2Wp5F3RH/ZHTFbRaHfQYZf3O0devPpUKjcPpzt9KmbbGnzfxdSKhuJMzDy8enX860WhnoAt1YjPAJ/OnSOtsGXyyeMAg0E aoP8AdPIFOeFjjP3CDzilz3FuVTJhT/C2OTUcKbiG/iU55HGKmn2oVx24JHemmNhMpYjtxntTTuxClGYtuXrTFijRdze4AqZ5S3zYHWmw27SEt684rQCruZTjC8Gnl8jbyPY1KYWJzuXdmmtbqDkHryx9aJaE8ps ENQWJxHIQuOVBNejeFtWaKWKTod2Tz97BrzDRo44I0n3Kzf3fQV3OkTqLVGVlZWGdyHgD/61fL5lR9/mR gcN4yUoezl0PpT4da 17p2GdfM 8VOOB6128MsJtGkZdx56k9MY968K Fnikxttcqx3ZAHXtxXtGiTrLbtuBWOQDA7f55r5XEVJRlyo 3pO61OZ8V/BW10G TVLNt0N0VYd1U9u/IIrOIW3uI3ZdxXjGOle2fD6xsvF2kyeHLiVmu4YWeJ9o3D5shh243Ywew98jz/AMc FpNFvLiNgwktz8zIpw/uAexHPvXNGo5L3jVWRHpNzuVXyW3joea1LR/LZdzHocEjpXJaJrLW8 zDNGxBOF5FdZp0n2jDbQu4/KORS9npc3iyeO53r5Ybb0O0c5/z/WtKyTznVcKpUZGO PeqdtEqudqhlyM98GtizCqq7vmkxg7RgfSq1WhZIE8qX51Uhvun0ppu2gK7fl3EKOcfgfSnXc0cIw27s3A/CqUkm RlKtuUj2zU/V4t8zZna hPPc7CuGUNnnHTNQxvvkbCnk420QQrgqf4T3FaEWmhUDKrDjkE8sKbRewafBgE7FAPBHapoo08wr94t2A6H0pvmqsY ZjtPBx0oaVbRBtXGTkEAZrPRsybHNc/ZhnouOM1n3Woq8i7jtXklRxn/OKbfXYlUtLJuDAkEL3rHudR 0usY3LGrfKPXJ9avmsaU4Lc0PtxuJtu5tp5U5xj8q0NCuV 3xeYuBjDttyQPf2rGt7hbcYbHy8c9qfFqOJWHp1xzTVRGkoXKfxIvdUsPGQhs4Z7rTJv3iGNdvlMOpIORz1FbnhLVdkkbNHH5bgMcnp9a2rm8ji8NwzSRBju5P8AF/n/ABqvrOjxNbx31qq SpCuU5UPgfzpSrRRj7NWsz59/aU Gcfhv4kyXq4jh1T/AEhVP8JORgc5wCO/sK84dhHeP5f3043Z9Pxr6q K/gn/AIWZ8LbqRYpW1LRx9pj2/M3l4IcAd Ocfl3B YtQigt9ka/LGDnPTsf8/jX12X1lUopx3PzXOsF7GvK2xDDfMsLYPU5yO3aqcmfMbgtz1zTp1Z1Emzy1bIB9QPX8qQ2ckgBaMs2OuRzXXHTc faPIraFTeqp Ybd3Prmhj 4D/xc80UV6sjjhsR Hx9ru/3nzcVcxvd93O08ZooqTSJHDZx3e3zBu/e tVX4mz/tbcdsYooroiZ9S20KiUJztLDjNaGpnN2Y ixn5QKKKqZsUtQiWKR5FGGzVcHfaMT XbrRRXKYyJbRfIXcuct1z35FXL1vKijZVUM3U0UUFU9irdwBzGpLbd2MZqzrDMmoR/Mfu9/pRRVRIluZ8jnZj2qG7uGL/wDABRRVVBEtzbr5C9eDT4x5dguCepNFFEQHRzloY F79qIZGeVcs3zYzRRVy2NIjrw4vCvZRxntV9H8jTG2qo8z5WOOSKKKx6mdToUI5W3Ku47WAzV 3hVLdmA5brRRVmkh9nCvnx/xfWmX8SwS/KoG48/rRRUz2MxmmwLHB5mPnYnJP1FQ6peyWlwVjbaG6 /NFFJbGlMJBtcd O9OSUo6496KKmWwF6OFQkfy53dc9 lUZZWEn 8eaKKmO5EtyxBKyTtj3/lUVmivPHuVWy2Tn L60UVYi9LqMl6Fjfb5anaFAwMYqpdnyrravC46UUUFRKuo3LxowVtu1TjFNhBuVt1Zmwx5wcUUVMNx9SeC6kaFvmYbRxioormS9tB5jM3zUUVpIvoRXNkkEbKu4D61buH2eFlhVVWNnQkAf71FFSYlfTIhKPmz8o4ovZ2mtlVj PeiirWxoXo5PKAwq/KBjIpNQ SVz7jjtRRUEw3ItNP j3H1rP1aVvNX8aKK0iVV2LOhjfY7jndv2fhTbiRvNVOqt1zRRUS3OaOw8DEU3 z0psPMe3tkCiikbxFkkb7UFLMwVMjNRXkzXEMe5m UcYooq47FE5i8ojaWXA7H6U 7vJPKX5vX RoopRAiluWS22D7rHkUmlQqtsz/AHm3dTRRRIqJPEgmcs3LetQ3SBWKr8o9qKK0pmc9xQgljAb HJHtR9kQyDjHPaiis5bkjb2FUVWA ao3bEbd9p4z2oorSJlLYL/99IFbkYqvBxFRRRIZJerm5H8PHam2rmWJd3PNFFRHYnqCwqH9evX6VCjkMfpRRVw3KCWFfsm/HzMRmq83/Hwy9Fx2oorSexm9yaBBv/H/ABqSQ4tG/wBnp7UUViV0KcJ85trdOKtIo8tuKKK0pklX I/jU0LlYT9D1oorQqJCV UfWj7MqyfxdR3ooqpCluOgOH29mfmuk8NXshEke75Ix8o9KKK8nMNj6HIf4yPQvhvcvb3odT8zdc9 K ifBkhbTFU/dVdw9jgUUV8Ljv4p nYf4Db1bV5vDc1tqFmVjurd1AbHDBuoPqDXcfG3TLfUvDGl30kKC5kAVmUYyGHNFFcXQ6DxmOBYNQJT5drjAHTrW/pjtKvzMxoorphsaUzb0RvNVlb7qsABWgOWZfuj2/Ciis poR3MpTzvwqu87fa157kUUVpLYC9ptutxZCRs7sdQav2jlopH77h/Kiis4bFSK0rlpN33TjPFNP74MG9eveiisafxEdTB1G4aaRtx 70qBIwLZ36so4J/Ciipq7G8SCadnkWMn5dm7HvVzTBvPptAxjtzRRWUdzTod4z d4WjhZVKsT25/wA8DrTPgoTqOl6jpczNJa3Ss7Z6owIwV7A/h2FFFORxy3F8NjcVHT7TG8UmP4lKjNfJPxSs49P8b6rbxrmKG6kQBucjJ60UV9JkO0vkfJ8Ufw4mXGgaxj7fTv1qvFdyYb5u9FFfQSPhT//Z


----------



## 12345142

12345142 said:


> Tomorrow!


Well, that was dumb...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ca. 1971. (As it doesn't have a crown-related quickset, I didn't set the date).


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Greenbird007

My fav...fo'sho


----------



## 92redragtop

Nice! Which model is this?



12345142 said:


> Well, that was dumb...
> View attachment 12260170


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Zenith "Prime" from the early 1990s. A hand wound version of the El Primero, later marketed as the "El Primero HW" and later still dropped from the collection entirely (there are no more hand wound EPs of any kind in the Zenith line up these days).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## EnderW

still love this one after all the years


----------



## Balance Wheel

I had been seeking a Zenith EL Primero chrono for some time. The early vintage movements certainly have a lot of appeal, but I wonder if they could be a bit fussy in terms of service needs. After searching various pictures and sites, I fell in love with the brown toned Captain Chrono. Holding it in the sun makes those earth tones of the dial simply radiant and just so tasty in my eyes. I find it more appealing in person than in many photos. 

The brown is a much more useable color for my more casual/sporting use. The brown dial with those rose gold indices providing nice contrast between other chronos in my stash having white, cream, black, and patinated dials. I found a nice deal on this pictured EP Captain CHrono, and pulled the trigger, getting delivery in in early July. It's been on my wrist every day until just this morning, and it is already a favorite. 

The movement scratches that El Primero "itch" for me with its high beat count and long storied history, and I suspect it will be a long-term keeper for me. 

Accuracy has been superb - and it's been running smoothly. No drama.


----------



## river rat

I see in the thread above the fear of service needs of vintage watches here is a 86 year old Zenith made in 1931 still running and keeping great time. All it takes is a watchmaker you trust in to keep it running in top shape. A watchmaker can screw up a modern watch the same as a vintage one it don't make no difference if the watchmaker don't know what he is doing. All I got is vintage watches in the collection and I use them all some mite sit in the watch box more than others.


----------



## Balance Wheel

River Rat, that's one sweet early Flieger pattern watch there... love the onion crown, those lovely hands- and the extract to document it all. Dynamite! 

I have a three hander of similar dial configuration that I believe dates to 1942 or so - by the movement serial anyway. I've never been sure if the Stainless steel case and case back it is mounted in is legit for the period or not. I would have thought it would have a nickel or chromed brass case in that era. If you can comment, I'd be thrilled to know more. Regardless, it keeps very accurate time. See below. 

Fully agree with the notion that having a good watchmaker on your side is a must with the vintage watches. 

The fragility to which i referred to in my first post was more directed specifically at the early EP movement, and not vintage watches in general. My understanding was that the early EP movements from '69-70 were a bit touchy, with some early troubles which were subsequently corrected as production advanced- but correct me if I'm wrong. 

I've not yet done a "deep dive" into the EP movement other than having a fairly broad based understanding of its place in history. With this new Captain in my stash, i believe I will be digging into the history of Zenith a bit more aggressively.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

????? I know of no "tweaks" carried out on the early El Primero to make it more durable. It remained unchanged after it ceased production in 1979 until production was recommenced in the mid eighties - and even then, it merely got KIF rather than Incabloc shock proofing. Maybe you are thinking of its competitor, the Cal. 11, which had to be revamped to the Cal. 11-i in order to fix difficulties with the power supply.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 92redragtop

Hartmut Richter said:


> Zenith "Prime" from the early 1990s. A hand wound version of the El Primero, later marketed as the "El Primero HW" and later still dropped from the collection entirely (there are no more hand wound EPs of any kind in the Zenith line up these days).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut.


----------



## phat7

A beautiful sunny day on the beach


----------



## Balance Wheel

Hartmut Richter said:


> ????? I know of no "tweaks" carried out on the early El Primero to make it more durable. It remained unchanged after it ceased production in 1979 until production was recommenced in the mid eighties - and even then, it merely got KIF rather than Incabloc shock proofing. Maybe you are thinking of its competitor, the Cal. 11, which had to be revamped to the Cal. 11-i in order to fix difficulties with the power supply.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Your post caused me to dig much deeper into the history of the EP. It's been quite interesting in my learning more of the story of the El Primero movement - and the foresighted action of Charles Vermot. What an epic " save". I now look through the display case back of my new Captain with a bit more appreciation.

As you suggested, I had indeed been confusing the early issues found with the cal 11 which I referenced earlier.


----------



## schizophrenia

wrist check for today


----------



## El-Duderino

Chronomaster Boutique today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Alex_TA Nice to see this watch. I thought that you had gotten rid of your Pilot Big Date?


----------



## Alex_TA

WTSP said:


> @Alex_TA Nice to see this watch. I thought that you had gotten rid of your Pilot Big Date?


Yes but I missed it so much that bought it once again  This is our WUS punishment to lose money.
But my rule is: if a watch bought twice it will stay no matter what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



such a nice big date..


----------



## Huliganchik

Alex_TA said:


> Yes but I missed it so much that bought it once again  This is our WUS punishment to lose money.
> But my rule is: if a watch bought twice it will stay no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldnt agree with you more. Sold el primero class in early 2000's to buy another watch. Regreted ever since untill bought another one recently. That one is staying no matter what.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Alex_TA said:


> Yes but I missed it so much that bought it once again  This is our WUS punishment to lose money.
> But my rule is: if a watch bought twice it will stay no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's well said! I think I'm going through a similar thing with switching between similar models from the Ebel 1911 BTR to the original 1911 El Primero version.


----------



## OPChagall

This came in a couple of days ago...my very first Zenith! Sempervivens dates it to 1946. It will be serviced soon enough, but I just had to share the joy. It feels...just right!


----------



## Davetay

Size will not deter me away from this beauty


----------



## watchdaddy1

_El Primero 36 ' 000 VpH

_


----------



## frankcastle914

Davetay said:


> Size will not deter me away from this beauty


Stunning. Truly stunning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

watchdaddy1 said:


> _El Primero 36 ' 000 VpH
> 
> _


I like your watch strap a lot.


----------



## watchdaddy1

schizophrenia said:


> I like your watch strap a lot.


why thank you ! It's a Bulang&Sons faded Blue


----------



## probep

Today: Captain Winsor Annual Calendar Chronograph


----------



## Alex_TA

I see that many interesting watches are absent on Zenith site. No annual calendars, no Striking 10, no Pilot Big Date... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Hartmut Richter

What - you've got *two* of those?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Thevenin

Hartmut Richter said:


> What - you've got *two* of those?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


:-! Just another fellow from a recent NYC event.


----------



## MattyMac

I need to take some fresh photos....:-d


----------



## erreeffe

One of the favorite in my collection...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## Bilabong

Off my wrist 
Can you guess what Zenith it is and what is next to it?
View attachment DSC_1471.JPG


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, since the left one is missing the lume dots from 9:00 to 11:00, it ought ot be something in the "Open" series so I'd go for the ChronoMaster "Open" (e.g. Ref. 51.2080.4061/69.C494). On the right, going by the numeral font, I'd vaguely guess a Franck Muller of sorts but I'm anything but sure.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Bilabong

Hartmut Richter said:


> Well, since the left one is missing the lume dots from 9:00 to 11:00, it ought ot be something in the "Open" series so I'd go for the ChronoMaster "Open" (e.g. Ref. 51.2080.4061/69.C494). On the right, going by the numeral font, I'd vaguely guess a Franck Muller of sorts but I'm anything but sure.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yes, is open heart 51.2080.4021/01.C494The next to it is quite similar to FM in term of design  
I love this Chopard lumi at night. Zenith Super Luminove C1 is really bad and can not been seen in the dark if i dont "burn" it with light bumb
View attachment DSC_1475.jpg


----------



## nickma




----------



## erreeffe

Today an old beauty (in an old picture)...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## pyiyha

Zenith Prime









Hoping to add Zenith Pilot 40mm in the near future.


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## KayGee

Just got it on Monday of this week. I never heard of Zenith until I started hanging out on WUS a few years ago.


----------



## Huliganchik

KayGee said:


> Just got it on Monday of this week. I never heard of Zenith until I started hanging out on WUS a few years ago.


Good choice. Got the same one in strap about a month ago.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestifford

http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww98/bluestifford/7AB1308D-143A-408E-8BA2-209A8A1550CF.jpg
Had this for about 3 months bought from Ashford for a sweet price which I couldn't say no. About time I posted it here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gollum

.


----------



## vujen

Hi! First post here, wearing my wonderful Zenith "yugo" Excelsior Park!


----------



## phat7

Not on my wrist Just yet


----------



## Kevmacs

First post.Wearing my tuning fork Zenith xl-tronic.


----------



## RocketHurricane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phat7




----------



## El-Duderino

Chronomaster today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

this is a really lovely piece.


----------



## ThomG

Port Royal 2562...


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ThomG

Elite Class 6...


----------



## MattyMac

stratos


----------



## JodyH




----------



## Lukebor

ND









iP7


----------



## phat7




----------



## k.och

lightspire said:


>


That's just stunning. Wow.


----------



## ThomG

Port Royal 2562...


----------



## phat7

Feeling vintage this Tuesday. There's so much detail on this dial d


----------



## ThomG

Elite class 6...


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

Zenith Chronomaster T Open...


----------



## ThomG

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche...


----------



## ThomG

Another shot of the Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche, from around 2003. It contains the Zenith Elite 685 movement.


----------



## Bilabong

so nice


ThomG said:


> Another shot of the Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche, from around 2003. It contains the Zenith Elite 685 movement.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12440005


----------



## Bilabong

Can anyone see Zenith illuminated at night? My El Primero is totally blackout if moving into dark from normal light condition.


----------



## ThomG

Bilabong said:


> so nice


Thank you sir for the comment!


----------



## schizophrenia

Bilabong said:


> Can anyone see Zenith illuminated at night? My El Primero is totally blackout if moving into dark from normal light condition.



same here and they said it's normal.


----------



## schizophrenia

While a lot post their luxury pieces in their luxury rides or super cars, I am here squeezing in the subway with my El Primero. Everyone has their own lifestyle.


----------



## siranak

@schizophrenia here's another on the overground!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

It's fine on subway, it's fine when walking, it's fine when driving...
Probably would not wear it biking though


----------



## phat7

My hulk!


----------



## Bilabong

schizophrenia said:


> same here and they said it's normal.


oops, normal is nothing


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## GDI

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 12266298
> 
> 
> Zenith Defy ca. 1971. (As it doesn't have a crown-related quickset, I didn't set the date).


That's the one I want!


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

Sporto in the 60s, classic now


----------



## EnderW

Cool fall day w Zenith EP 38mm


----------



## schizophrenia

EnderW said:


> Cool fall day w Zenith EP 38mm


sharp.. nice


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## schizophrenia

wrist watch check
too bad I am not here to play
(got myself new straps with matching colors which I like very much)


----------



## Ivo P




----------



## MswmSwmsW

blue stratos









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## Uhrmensch

This one today
Cheers


----------



## alex-w

Playing with filters on a new phone..


----------



## schizophrenia

not exactly a wrist watch check for today but i have been wearing this combo with the navy blue strap. credit to @RocketHurricane and @watchdaddy1 for the idea of this matching navy blue strap although mine is a cheap strap comparing to yours.


----------



## RocketHurricane

Looks good if I do say so myself (and I just did).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

EP!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wills0_9

The perfectly proportioned Class 4 El Primero....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

schizophrenia said:


> not exactly a wrist watch check for today but i have been wearing this combo with the navy blue strap. credit to @RocketHurricane and @watchdaddy1 for the idea of this matching navy blue strap although mine is a cheap strap comparing to yours.
> 
> View attachment 12536535


Looking good

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

El Primero


----------



## SMH

Wearing my El Primero today!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbox

Today


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek. I see you got one of the newer dials - with the subdial overlap we all waited for so long!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Redbox

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek. I see you got one of the newer dials - with the subdial overlap we all waited for so long!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut. The AD had told the person I deal with that the sub dials at 3 and 9 were supposed to be under the one at 6. Took some doing to get them to order the new one from the factory.

Just tried a different strap. A lot more of a sport look. Love it.

Steve


----------



## Level.5x

My EP on a freshly made Horween Chromexcel HBS strap. This is my first self-made strap worthy enough of the EP!


----------



## MrDagon007

One of my 4 vintage Defys today.
38mm yet manly enough!
Has a nice zenith bracelet yet oddly not the one this model was supposed to come on.


----------



## KRVNRCH

Woohooo! Just received this yesterday and will be dropping it off for a cya service at the AD.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You forgot the picture!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Love that Chopard lumi!


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Love the skeleton.


----------



## Redleg25

lightspire said:


>


I have really been thinking about this watch a lot lately. Would you mind posting some more pics? Do you like it? How does it wear? Any issues or concerns with it?


----------



## EnderW

@ Watchtime NYC today... Zenith delivered big time (including one of ten sold out Defy Laboratory watches)
Alas, just one of these was mine


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice watches. So which one is yours - the Defy Lab?!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## lightspire

It's an awesome watch: the classic Zenith 1969 case - great fit and finish - all with an open decorated El Primero movement. Here's another shot:











Redleg25 said:


> I have really been thinking about this watch a lot lately. Would you mind posting some more pics? Do you like it? How does it wear? Any issues or concerns with it?


----------



## EnderW

Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice watches. So which one is yours - the Defy Lab?!!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


1969 tri-color reissue in 38mm is mine.

Defy Lab - all 10 are sold out. One buyer was gracious to offer their watch to be used at the event.
Have to say - super impressed. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## WTSP

EnderW said:


> @ Watchtime NYC today... Zenith delivered big time (including one of ten sold out Defy Laboratory watches)
> Alas, just one of these was mine


Wow! Thanks for sharing these photos. I'm jealous that you got to try on both the Defy Lab and EP 21. The tri colour is still the winner in my book.


----------



## Level.5x

Rockin' the EP today on a handmade Horween Chromexcel strap...custom made by yours truly!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_42mm Tri-Color Thursday

_


----------



## TAG Fan

I like the 42mm because the 38mm looks too small on my wrist. Fantastic timepiece!


----------



## soaking.fused

TAG Fan said:


> I like the 42mm because the 38mm looks too small on my wrist. Fantastic timepiece!
> View attachment 12596985


Beautiful watch!! Looks amazing. 

Did you happen to try the 38mm and/or have pics wearing it by chance for comparison?

Just curious as some may assert -- and of course it is subjective -- that this watch looks big in these pics; the dial swallows up virtually all of the wrist surface, the lugs overhang (or come very close) and the strap drops straight down (with no discernible curving around the wrist).

I really love the symmetry of the 42mm model and do have the wrist for its larger size, but actually prefer the proportions and dial of the 38mm.

Both versions are absolutely stunning, though.

Congrats on your Zenith!!


----------



## TAG Fan

soaking.fused said:


> Beautiful watch!! Looks amazing.
> 
> Did you happen to try the 38mm and/or have pics wearing it by chance for comparison?
> 
> Just curious as some may assert -- and of course it is subjective -- that this watch looks big in these pics; the dial swallows up virtually all of the wrist surface, the lugs overhang (or come very close) and the strap drops straight down (with no discernible curving around the wrist).
> 
> I really love the symmetry of the 42mm model and do have the wrist for its larger size, but actually prefer the proportions and dial of the 38mm.
> 
> Both versions are absolutely stunning, though.
> 
> Congrats on your Zenith!!


Thanks mate! Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the 38mm on my wrist but my friend agreed (and I concurred) that 38mm is small. She stated that given the size of the 38mm, its more suited to her wrists rather than mine. I usually do 41mm to 44mm on my watches although the 44mm looks bigger but it is a diver's watch so I live with it plus I love the look of it. Also I may have the strap on too tight which might cause it to look like that. Will post more pics later today.

Purely from a choice perspective, I was deciding between this and a Heuer Autavia and the Zenith won hands down. The Autavia being a 42mm as well, looked a lot larger on the wrists because of the bezel (this is according to my friend again as she claims, she has an eye for watches)


----------



## tkao2025

Anyone here own an EP 21? What a watch. I'd love to go see one in person.


----------



## TAG Fan

TAG Fan said:


> Thanks mate! Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the 38mm on my wrist but my friend agreed (and I concurred) that 38mm is small. She stated that given the size of the 38mm, its more suited to her wrists rather than mine. I usually do 41mm to 44mm on my watches although the 44mm looks bigger but it is a diver's watch so I live with it plus I love the look of it. Also I may have the strap on too tight which might cause it to look like that. Will post more pics later today.
> 
> Purely from a choice perspective, I was deciding between this and a Heuer Autavia and the Zenith won hands down. The Autavia being a 42mm as well, looked a lot larger on the wrists because of the bezel (this is according to my friend again as she claims, she has an eye for watches)


Got a few more pics. I think the iphone camera is slightly deceiving when portraying the size of the watch 

























I also have a TAG which is 41mm


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 12598525


Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## siranak

I'm wearing a Zenith today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the new 40mm? Can you post some wrist shots?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Solomente said:


> That the new 40mm? Can you post some wrist shots?


45mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Looks great...wears great...runs great! Been wearing this beauty all week.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nikolai73

Lovely dial.


----------



## Solomente

Striking Tenth


----------



## EssexX

18ct this evening


----------



## ducatiross

Zenith El Primero De Luca - no wrist shot I'm afraid, sorry !


----------



## maik




----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## nikolai73

Must be time to mow the lawn.

View attachment 12617889


----------



## nikolai73




----------



## Bilabong

EssexX said:


> 18ct this evening


is it still working accurately?


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilabong

so nice and tone sur tone with your blue shoes, socks and jeans 


natesen said:


> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

Captain Dual Time 18kt today. No wrist shot, taken off the Internet...


----------



## cincinnatipaul

Probably entry level in the ‘60s, entry level for me now


----------



## Thevenin

Pre-flight drinking protocol


----------



## tnjohn

Posted in another thread today, but it IS on my wrist today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

watchdaddy1 said:


> _42mm Tri-Color Thursday
> 
> _


Outstanding. What size is your wrist?



TAG Fan said:


> Got a few more pics. I think the iphone camera is slightly deceiving when portraying the size of the watch
> View attachment 12598521


Super!!
I love both models. Thanks for sharing more pics.


----------



## TAG Fan

Sporting this baby throughout this weekend


----------



## TAG Fan

Solomente said:


> That the new 40mm? Can you post some wrist shots?


I was at the Zenith Boutique today checking out the new 40mm. I have one wrist shot for you


----------



## erdnase

My new Zenith watch ..


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Not from today pictures &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You use the button in the menu above the text box when writing the message. It's the one with the tree (next to the one with the fat, red "X"!). Good luck.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Hartmut Richter

I saw that one recently at Frankfurt Airport. Such a beautiful watch.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gilthoniel

Simply awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

Gilthoniel said:


> Simply awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome is right. Congrats on being one of the 10. How was it picking it up in Le Locle?


----------



## watchdaddy1

36 000 VpH









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My beauty!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

It's been a while
wrist watch check
up in the air.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilabong

Good afternoon


----------



## tony edmunds

My latest acquisition 1970s Dress watch in 9CT


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## hi_bri

Although this is not by definition a wrist shot, this is a nice problem to have when deciding what to wear on the wrist:

















At least there's some variability on the clasp...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## alex79

There we go =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Kickin' it old school today.









Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

it's actually from last week.
new suit new shirt
blue on blue on blue


----------



## sempervivens

1951


----------



## alex79

schizophrenia said:


> it's actually from last week.
> new suit new shirt
> blue on blue on blue
> 
> View attachment 12730717


Sharp look buddy


El-Duderino said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those open hearts from zenith are to die for, really


sempervivens said:


> View attachment 12735705
> 
> 1951


Very nice watch

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

The panda dial is magical









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Just arrived yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EnderW

1969 again


----------



## EnderW

Mathematician said:


> Just arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats on a new arrival! She is a beauty


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Devray

New acquisition)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

It's good to be back! My new Zenith


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And it's good to have you back! Nice watch - the red seconds hand tip livens it up a little.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

Hartmut Richter said:


> And it's good to have you back! Nice watch - the red seconds hand tip livens it up a little.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you, sir! 
It was sad to let my Chronomaster Moonphase triple calender go but I'm not really a collector. This watch I can actually read, lol. It does look a bit "sober" on the pics but is really beautiful in person with the light bouncing off the highly polished surfaces. Very high quality throughout. +5 sec/day so far. Great deal at Ashford didn't hurt eather&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## transporter305

Jazzmaster said:


>


The properly overlapping subdials. Finally the one suited for the OCD people!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Hartmut Richter

A wonderful watch, belonging to our newest moderator! And with the right dial layout too.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

My favorite use of the chronograph function...


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## MrDagon007

This vintage Defy today.










Quite a few scratches on the crystal, ideally I get it replaced one day.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! Cal. 133.8?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Thx, correct, cal. 133.8 (1957), only 60 years young, and back on track.











Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice! Cal. 133.8?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Happy New Year!


----------



## Skribble5

Happy new year!


----------



## vujen

Skribble5 said:


> Happy new year!


Always a great beauty


----------



## Promiceus




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A782 (1500 were made in 1971)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice "Defy EP". And the date on it is correct too! (I.e.: a fresh piccie!). Not so long now until the 10th, either.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Promiceus

Another Nataf's creation


----------



## river rat

WW1 US Army issued Signal Corps Zenith maybe the oldest Zenith wristwatch on the forum.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Doublematic









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Jade330i

Every time I see a photo of this model I can hear angels singing......hard to come by but I'll keep looking!



rockmastermike said:


> Zenith El Primero Pilot


----------



## transporter305

Jade330i said:


> Every time I see a photo of this model I can hear angels singing......hard to come by but I'll keep looking!


I was between this one and the Captain Chronograph, went with the Captain. This is the best priced pilot I've found: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jackroad/item/zn168/.


----------



## transporter305

Double post deleted


----------



## rockmastermike

Jade330i said:


> Every time I see a photo of this model I can hear angels singing......hard to come by but I'll keep looking!


I loved it and sold only to fund "the next one" .......should've kept it longer, I honestly miss it 
good luck with your search it's worth the effort and patience


----------



## Jade330i

rockmastermike said:


> I loved it and sold only to fund "the next one" .......should've kept it longer, I honestly miss it
> good luck with your search it's worth the effort and patience


Agreed! I've seen them pop up on Watchrecon a few times last year. I should have grabbed one when I could.

Good to see a fellow GA WIS on here. Man, I sure miss the gatherings we used to have when I lived there.


----------



## Jade330i

transporter305 said:


> I was between this one and the Captain Chronograph, went with the Captain. This is the best priced pilot I've found: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jackroad/item/zn168/.


Thanks for the info pal!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Promiceus

The last (actually the first) Nataf era's Zenith I have so far. Once a grail watch it still is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Lilbrief35

Cool thread !


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Killer thread, just sprung for a Ton-up!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## jdelcue




----------



## TommyC.




----------



## Carrera997

18K Rose Gold 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenia

it's been a while since I last posted. a new photo
on the flight back home...
El Primero on denim


----------



## SMH




----------



## EnderW

Switching from EP 38mm to Benzinger 42mm for the evening. Wow what a change. Both amazing watches but wear very differently.
It's crazy cause I tried 42mm EP and found it too big, but 42mm Benzinger seems to work. The crazy thing is ... dressy watch is bigger than sporty chrono. But that's what makes this hobby so crazy - heart wants what the heart wants


----------



## Alex_TA

Morning...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Prime PocketMaster (1997)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Goodness me! - I never knew that you had one of *them*as well!!

I'm sure that if they had made that these days, they would have left out the hour totaliser. To make it more symmetrical and to retain it in keeping with older pocket chronographs who also lacked the third subdial. But at the time, they hadn't yet started to adapt the "El Primero" (except with the moonphase/full calendar mechanism to make the Cal. 410). Still, nice watch and congratulations!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DapperHiker

Wearing my new Zenith Chronomaster Moonphase in 18k yellow gold. As you can see the moon is dead center for tonight's full moon. Loving this new watch.


----------



## eechern

This!


----------



## sempervivens

Thx H. It is very thin and light and practical. I may do a post about about it later.



Hartmut Richter said:


> Goodness me! - I never knew that you had one of *them*as well!!
> 
> I'm sure that if they had made that these days, they would have left out the hour totaliser. To make it more symmetrical and to retain it in keeping with older pocket chronographs who also lacked the third subdial. But at the time, they hadn't yet started to adapt the "El Primero" (except with the moonphase/full calendar mechanism to make the Cal. 410). Still, nice watch and congratulations!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## oso2276

Pilot









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 12851971
> 
> Zenith Prime PocketMaster (1997)


That's a beauty which I've never come across before!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Dressed for business today. I often wear this one or a ceramic Rado when in a suit.


----------



## elchicomalo

Not mine but I just wanted to share to us Zenith fans



















Plus this one... Sold so out of respect.


----------



## Tudor1013

My Zenith El Primero Chronomaster
03 0240 4021

My father handed it down to me and I love it!

Cheers to all you Zenith lovers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## Vlada9001




----------



## Terje Pedersen




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Red dialled Respirator - lovely!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## franco60

Haven't been able to take the Daytona off since receiving it Wednesday, but going to switch up later to the EP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tudor1013

From old to new!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

river rat said:


> WW1 US Army issued Signal Corps Zenith maybe the oldest Zenith wristwatch on the forum.


This thing is amazing....


----------



## mykii

hi_bri said:


> Although this is not by definition a wrist shot, this is a nice problem to have when deciding what to wear on the wrist:
> 
> View attachment 12721467
> 
> 
> View attachment 12721469
> 
> 
> At least there's some variability on the clasp...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


That white-dialed diver is really something special...the condition, the patina, the design... :-!


----------



## ataripower

Loving this one:

2018-02-26 08.48.59 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## schizophrenia

Brought the El Primero here to see some cherry blossoms


----------



## soaking.fused

ataripower said:


> Loving this one:
> 
> 2018-02-26 08.48.59 by ataripower, on Flickr


Sensational.


----------



## sempervivens

1969 Zenith Sporto cal 2552 C


----------



## Jim44

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 12938579
> 
> 1969 Zenith Sporto cal 2552 C


Love that watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Stunning!



schizophrenia said:


> Brought the El Primero here to see some cherry blossoms
> 
> View attachment 12935537


----------



## transporter305




----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just joined the club! 
Zenith Defy Classic Elite Power Reserve









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stigmata

The return of the Zenith Chronograph 1988


----------



## borchard929

Once again with the new (to me) Zenith Elite Defy Classic Power Reserve









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Matching patterns today


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Defy El Primero 21









You can can see the oscillation of the balance spring in the slow motion video below. Each sweep of the chronograph main hand is one second; the ten beats per second (36,000vph / 5Hz) of the main balance spring is clearly visible. 
At 360,000vph / 50Hz the oscillation of the secondary chronograph balance spring (at 10 o'clock) is still
too fast to observe even in slow motion.

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/xows6mhsah36zmh/Video%20Mar%2023%2C%2010%2054%2018%20AM.mov?dl=0[/video]


----------



## mykii

amgbda said:


> Defy El Primero 21
> 
> View attachment 13000169
> 
> 
> You can can see the oscillation of the balance spring in the slow motion video below. Each sweep of the chronograph main hand is one second; the ten beats per second (36,000vph / 5Hz) of the main balance spring is clearly visible.
> At 360,000vph / 50Hz the oscillation of the secondary chronograph balance spring (at 10 o'clock) is still
> too fast to observe even in slow motion.
> 
> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/xows6mhsah36zmh/Video%20Mar%2023%2C%2010%2054%2018%20AM.mov?dl=0[/video]


Amazing! What a modern classic!


----------



## leFroy

El Primero 1969 New Vintage - Titan


----------



## WatchHoliday

Love El Primero dial!


----------



## soaking.fused

WatchHoliday said:


>


Magnificent.


----------



## transporter305

Tell me when you're tired of seeing this one. I can't seem to take it off my wrist)


----------



## maguirejp

Older 70's style Zenith today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that is a weird design! Especially with that "slit" in the dial. Rather 1970s. Quartz?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## TheGiant

Just got this today, back with Zenith Pilot and loving it!


----------



## elchicomalo

Not mine but the thread was asking what was on my wrist 










This too


----------



## benaja

mine today


----------



## transporter305

New strap!


----------



## WatchNoble

Zenith CP2


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Watchuseek Zenith forum! One of my favourite modern Zeniths.....!


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## transporter305

soaking.fused said:


>


What's the reference number on this one? Thx


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## soaking.fused

transporter305 said:


> What's the reference number on this one? Thx


El Primero Chronomaster 03.2150.400/69.C713


----------



## watchnbuy

zenith pilot Gmt 48mm









Sent from my CPH1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

transporter305 said:


> What's the reference number on this one? Thx


It's very strange, when you google this reference number it shows the watch with the hour chrono counter on top, not like on yours(which is perfect for overlapping model).


----------



## achilles

transporter305 said:


> It's very strange, when you google this reference number it shows the watch with the hour chrono counter on top, not like on yours(which is perfect for overlapping model).


The one above is the revised and latest version.
Zenith did a slight revision to the chrono counters layout last year I believe, bringing it even closer to the legendary 1969!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

achilles said:


> The one above is the revised and latest version.
> Zenith did a slight revision to the chrono counters layout last year I believe, bringing it even closer to the legendary 1969!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the explanation. So they revised the model but left it with the same ref. #? If buying online for example - how do you make sure you're getting the newer version? Considering most of the phone CS reps have no clue?))


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

transporter305 said:


> Thank you for the explanation. So they revised the model but left it with the same ref. #? If buying online for example - how do you make sure you're getting the newer version? Considering most of the phone CS reps have no clue?))


I believe the ref. # could still be the same. It's better to request ample pictures if buying online. Knowledgeable dealers of course will know the change as well. My advise. Buy from trusted dealers like Topper Jewelers, who is AD for Zenith and a sponsor here. Rob Caplan the owner is great to deal with. In fact, he is the one who told me about the change last year and I took notice! 

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2414 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## TheGiant

Uncovering this bute! Bronze and yellow awesome together!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Zenith new vintage 1965

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Not a Zenith, but I was wearing this today (old photo, shown on previous occasions):









...for sadly, today is the 100th anniversary of the death of Rittmeister Freiherr Manfred von Richthofen.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Heiner




----------



## WTSP

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13079127


Wow! That's a fantastic model, totally due for a rerelease.


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Malilis

Recent acquisition


----------



## transporter305

Malilis said:


> Recent acquisition
> 
> View attachment 13091013


Congrats! Will get my "like" when you change that strap)) Such a classy watch deserves a nice croc/gator band.😎


----------



## Malilis

transporter305 said:


> Congrats! Will get my "like" when you change that strap)) Such a classy watch deserves a nice croc/gator band.


You are right, it's temporary, the nice band has been ordered ! will post again when installed !


----------



## icke_der_tolga

Defy from the 70s.


----------



## transporter305




----------



## DilliTime

My first Zenith, and she's a beauty.









Edited to add - I took it off the original gator strap because I live somewhere very hot and being able to dress it on more casual leather really helps. I'm tempted to try a really nice Milanese or German mesh.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

caesarmascetti said:


>


What is the story of this strap ?


----------



## EnderW

Well today is May 1st... and what does one wear on the 1st? The First of course


----------



## Malilis

@Transporter305
This is better .. isn't ?

















Rgds,


----------



## transporter305

Malilis said:


> @Transporter305
> This is better .. isn't ?
> Rgds,


Better for sure. Still not perfect in my OCD opinion, lol. It lacks the refinement the watch has. If it was me the choice would be something like this-->


----------



## Malilis

Yes, a nice real croco, dark brown, shining .. that will be for next time ... lol !



transporter305 said:


> Better for sure. Still not perfect in my OCD opinion, lol. It lacks the refinement the watch has. If it was me the choice would be something like this-->
> View attachment 13111169


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

Finally getting around to posting a couple pics of my Z. It's just a fabulous watch and I'm loving it more as time goes by.

I really like the quality of the stock strap. But it's a bit short and thin for my liking. So I picked up a Hirsch Earl strap in blue that I think works much better for me. Check it out!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

nuovorecord said:


> Finally getting around to posting a couple pics of my Z. It's just a fabulous watch and I'm loving it more as time goes by.
> 
> I really like the quality of the stock strap. But it's a bit short and thin for my liking. So I picked up a Hirsch Earl strap in blue that I think works much better for me. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suits your wrist well (though the slight tourniquet effect has my fingers tingling!) - enjoy it!


----------



## nuovorecord

Unsubscriber said:


> Suits your wrist well (though the slight tourniquet effect has my fingers tingling!) - enjoy it!


Haha! Looks tighter than it actually is. My fingers haven't turned purple...yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nihil sleighride

El Primero HW


----------



## smfd14

For Thursday, The Zenith Type 20, Montre D'Aeronef, Bronze.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## sempervivens

Just serviced


----------



## Emg66

Stratos kind of day. Have a good one all....


----------



## Emg66

smfd14 said:


> For Thursday, The Zenith Type 20, Montre D'Aeronef, Bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


I had a chance to buy a Extra Special Pilot. How do you like it. I think I should have pulled the trigger?


----------



## smfd14

Emg66 said:


> I had a chance to buy a Extra Special Pilot. How do you like it. I think I should have pulled the trigger?


I absolutely love everything about it! The bronze case is slowly developing a nice patina, the larger case size gives it a prominent feel on the wrist, extremely legible dial, fine detailed engraving on the case back (the best I've seen), and extremely supple leather strap. If you get the opportunity to acquire one, jump on it!

Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Accutronredux

Zenith Allegro


----------



## sempervivens

Although it has an inscription from 1957, this cal. 135 was actually produced ca. 1951. It is one of the few that were made of the first series.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Moonphase









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malilis

transporter305 said:


> Better for sure. Still not perfect in my OCD opinion, lol. It lacks the refinement the watch has. If it was me the choice would be something like this-->
> View attachment 13111169


Here we are .. croco strap, both sides, from LIC


----------



## transporter305

Malilis said:


> Here we are .. croco strap, both sides, from LIC


Now, THIS is perfection!!! Wear in good health!


----------



## tantric

Zenith Elite 670 on a Eulit perlon strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch but I'd ditch the strap. Contrary to the nylon "NATO" straps, these are made of rather tougher material and tend to etch the case back over time. I have inherited a BWC watch with one and can't get the pattern off the back any more!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Doublematic









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 135 ca. 1956


----------



## krpdm

Ton-Up by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## gunnroseclose

tantric said:


> Zenith Elite 670 on a Eulit perlon strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see you bro!









another guy from collection


----------



## BostonWatcher

My first Zenith, and WOW! I'd been admiring this one for a couple of years and one popped up pre loved with our friend Rob at Topper Jewelers, so I jumped on it. I am completely blown away by the quality, level of fit and finish and just overall awesomeness!

As I'd been a serial flipper before, i hesitate to call anything a "keeper", however, this may be one.


----------



## Stoner1974

wschofield3 said:


> My first Zenith, and WOW! I'd been admiring this one for a couple of years and one popped up pre loved with our friend Rob at Topper Jewelers, so I jumped on it. I am completely blown away by the quality, level of fit and finish and just overall awesomeness!
> 
> As I'd been a serial flipper before, i hesitate to call anything a "keeper", however, this may be one.
> 
> View attachment 13198957


I just got mine a couple weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

Stoner1974 said:


> I just got mine a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sweet! I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## Nathan356

This has quickly become my daily wearer to the office. More under the radar than the Sub and slides easily under any shirt sleeve:


----------



## Alex_TA

Double Zenith









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 600d

Look what I'm wearing, not sure about the bracelet, bit too bling-ey. Prefer a tan croc strap! What do you think?


----------



## Fantasio

Nice shirt, where did you get that?



Alex_TA said:


> Double Zenith


----------



## Alex_TA

Fantasio said:


> Nice shirt, where did you get that?


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=zenith+t-shirt


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That must be the old solid gold version on a solid gold bracelet. Too blingey? I dunno - I have the SS version and would quite like an SS bracelet since it is currently so hot and hunid that I can't wear the watch without ruining the leather strap. I always thought that this bracelet is a touch chunky for the watch but have so far failed to come up with a generic one that suits mine.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 600d

Hi Hartmut is it possible to date these? Until recently I’m a Rolex man so serial numbers can date them all I’ve got is a 410Z and a number on the balance. Went into AD London they didn’t seem to know about numbers! Weren’t eleven sure about being able to fit a Croc strap! Also going to have to get it serviced so either Manchester or Swiss Factory... any comments? Who cares... I’m in love!


----------



## soufiane

hengkyganda said:


> colorful thursday ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5225466


My favorite Zenith

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

600d said:


> Hi Hartmut is it possible to date these? Until recently I'm a Rolex man so serial numbers can date them all I've got is a 410Z and a number on the balance. Went into AD London they didn't seem to know about numbers! Weren't eleven sure about being able to fit a Croc strap! Also going to have to get it serviced so either Manchester or Swiss Factory... any comments? Who cares... I'm in love!


Cal 410Z dates it after 1998. Does it have a rotor number?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Recent purchase. Trying on an old rally strap I bought for another watch that is also 21mm.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I'd also say that it's from ca. 1999-2001 in the short space of time between the Cal. 410Z being introduced and the gold models switching to the guilloche dial and rotor versions.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 600d

What do you mean by rotor version? Do you mean when they made the rotors from Gold? I am a Newbie at this!


----------



## 600d

Many thanks to you Hartmut We’ve exchanged a few PM’s - What a great guy to have around.
What a great forum to be a part of!
I’m sure there will be many more questions but in the meantime...
Thank you!


----------



## transporter305

ChronoTraveler said:


> Recent purchase. Trying on an old rally strap I bought for another watch that is also 21mm.


My next Zenith. And looks great on this strap. Congrats!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No, Zenith didn't use gold rotors. I don't really know of any company using solid gold rotors - though the high grade makers often use an outer gold segment to add weight there, move the centre of gravity further out and make the rotor spin better. Plus in order to upgrade the watch, of course.....  But a solid gold rotor would perhaps add too much weight to the whole thing and certainly counteract any attempts to make the thing spin more freely.

As for this model, AFAIK yours was in production along with the stainless steel version (silver dial or black dial) until Nataf took over in 1999. Thereafter, the SS version remained the same (40mm, ChronoMaster T) but they also introduced larger versions (ChronoMaster GT and XT at 42mm and 44mm) which got different calibres (full calendar plus moonphase coupled with the flyback feature, effectively an amalgamation of the former calibres 410 and 405 to produce the Cals. 4001 [moonphase by disk] and 4009 [moonphase by hand]). These also got silver, guilloched dials and the rotor got a lovely guilloche pattern. The gold version was upgraded to a guilloche dial and rotor in all versions, though, so that your modfel with enamel dial went off the shelf.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## digikam




----------



## Stuartg

My old Z. Don’t know how old it is, never taken the back off.


----------



## Jaqesq

Feeling "blue" today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Very few distinguished gentlemen appreciate a Zenith


----------



## soufiane

my favorite Zenith a true legend


----------



## digikam




----------



## oso2276

This









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Yup, me....finally my grail pilot...... big thanks to Rob @ Topper....tried it on an Gunny and vintage g.....
Very happy to have this one!


----------



## Maddog1970

Amazing lume on these

View attachment 13223811








And love the gold handset


----------



## EnderW




----------



## Batchelor22

Solomente said:


> Doubling up to decide which to wear 😉


Looking to purchase the Captain you have on the right. Your pics convince me it will be the right choice for my business/casual needs. Beautiful!


----------



## Fantasio

Didn't bother to set the date.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Maddog1970

Love how the seconds hand is curved like the crystal


----------



## digikam




----------



## MrDagon007

My fave Zenith today. Date is 1 day in advance but I didn't want to do the hassle of setting it right.


----------



## Nathan356

Currently have it on leather but haven't posted this picture yet:


----------



## transporter305

3 months later. Still in the honeymoon phase...


----------



## Alex_TA

I concur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Almost 2 weeks and have taken it off for dog walking and the gym.......absolutely in love with this watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

x2


----------



## Adamkb26

Got my first Zenith today, the Land Rover BAR limited edition. Extremely impressed! The dial is gorgeous and the carbon fiber band is very high quality. Definitely gonna start collecting more of this brand.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Adamkb26 said:


> Got my first Zenith today, the Land Rover BAR limited edition. Extremely impressed! The dial is gorgeous and the carbon fiber band is very high quality. Definitely gonna start collecting more of this brand.


Very sharp. I get the feeling that lots of the EP versions are "after-thought": just changing the color or a small thing or two. This one looks well designed from the very beginning.

How soft is that strap? I bought a couple tropic rubber straps for mine on Cheapestnatostraps and I'm looking forward to try them.

And here's mine:


----------



## Adamkb26

ChronoTraveler said:


> Very sharp. I get the feeling that lots of the EP versions are "after-thought": just changing the color or a small thing or two. This one looks well designed from the very beginning.
> 
> How soft is that strap? I bought a couple tropic rubber straps for mine on Cheapestnatostraps and I'm looking forward to try them.
> 
> And here's mine:


It's a soft rubber on the inside with the genuine carbon fiber overlay.


----------



## sempervivens

1975


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Proby01

I just found over the last 3 months at 2 different sunday antique markets a model of Zenity (0790) from ca 1969 both, unpretentious yet to me very interesting, cute, classy watch, I acquired the Stainless steel version (and installed a stretch band that makes it a bit more sporty) and the gold plated version with a classic leather strap, both use a good Zenith caliber 1740. I love these little guys ! References are 20-0790-355 and 21-0790-355, the twins are together now.. ;-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Many thanks for showing those. However, with those logos on the dials, they ought to be from 1972 or later - 1969 is too early.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ericfeuer

21!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

thanks Hartmut, 
makes sense, I had just found some references to the caliber to 1969-1970 but the logo on the dial (and the crowns) may indicate 1972 or later as you state,

thanks again

regards

Roby


----------



## Aussie Paul

My #1 dress watch:


----------



## Zama

ericfeuer said:


> 21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Why you got a 12 car garage


----------



## imbamember

What a beauty!


----------



## imbamember

Congratulations!


----------



## imbamember

Batchelor22 said:


> Looking to purchase the Captain you have on the right. Your pics convince me it will be the right choice for my business/casual needs. Beautiful!


what a pair!


----------



## digikam

Taking a break from the "extreme" heat


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Let there be light.


----------



## imbamember

Longjean said:


> Azure dual time.


May I ask about dimensions and accuracy on this beauty, I have found the exact model wanna know more about it, thanks!


----------



## dantan

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


----------



## snchz21

El Primero openwork! I wear a Zenith most days!


----------



## Baric

James A said:


>


I'm not normally a fan of cushion cases and particularly not of date windows at 4:30, but I might make an exception in this case. Very nice.


----------



## EnderW

In a mood for a classic today


----------



## MDT IT

Post WW2


----------



## BostonWatcher

Hanging with the Captain for the weekend.


----------



## Tomatoes11




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Longjean

imbamember said:


> May I ask about dimensions and accuracy on this beauty, I have found the exact model wanna know more about it, thanks!


Ref 02.0030.682 from 1999/2000 38 by 7.3mm ( Elite movement is 3.75mm high with two complecations! ) PR is 50 hrs.
It has run about +5s/d since I bought it NOS 4 yrs ago but has a dirty secret, it has never wound on the wrist since I bought it. I had it serviced as soon as I bought it and the watch maker says it winds on his winder and there is nothing wrong with it . I know that there is a Zenith fix for this problem but cannot find out what it is.

By coincidence I have just written to Zenith UK service centre to ask them about the problem.

The hand winding does not seem to have harmed it so far, unlike some auto movements.


----------



## imbamember

Longjean said:


> Ref 02.0030.682 from 1999/2000 38 by 7.3mm ( Elite movement is 3.75mm high with two complecations! ) PR is 50 hrs.
> It has run about +5s/d since I bought it NOS 4 yrs ago but has a dirty secret, it has never wound on the wrist since I bought it. I had it serviced as soon as I bought it and the watch maker says it winds on his winder and there is nothing wrong with it . I know that there is a Zenith fix for this problem but cannot find out what it is.
> 
> By coincidence I have just written to Zenith UK service centre to ask them about the problem.
> 
> The hand winding does not seem to have harmed it so far, unlike some auto movements.


Thank you so much for your input kind sir, I am gonna keep looking, Zenith are very, very beautiful and fine horological pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## ericfeuer

D21 today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voggan

70s mode in the cheap seats..


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! Nothing cheap about that one - Cal. 2572 PC from the mid seventies. If I had one in my collection, I would consider myself privileged!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

Canvas strap: Yes or No?


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 on a new black leather strap from Dr Phil....


----------



## Voggan

Many thanks - glad to be here. It is a definite favourite!
I was extremely lucky to pick it up as genuine 'nos' in 2009 with tags, blue plastic protection on case. Not a mark on it - never worn or used. Then of course the dilemma - run it and risk damage from dried up lubrication? Decided to protect the investment with a full Zenith strip down and service which cost more than the watch. Worth every penny!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

On that watch: Yes!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Maddog1970 said:


> Type 20 on a new black leather strap from Dr Phil....
> 
> View attachment 13324513
> View attachment 13324515
> View attachment 13324517


That's perfect....

Best I have seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

My first Zenith










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## imbamember

Longjean said:


> Ref 02.0030.682 from 1999/2000 38 by 7.3mm ( Elite movement is 3.75mm high with two complecations! ) PR is 50 hrs.
> It has run about +5s/d since I bought it NOS 4 yrs ago but has a dirty secret, it has never wound on the wrist since I bought it. I had it serviced as soon as I bought it and the watch maker says it winds on his winder and there is nothing wrong with it . I know that there is a Zenith fix for this problem but cannot find out what it is.
> 
> By coincidence I have just written to Zenith UK service centre to ask them about the problem.
> 
> The hand winding does not seem to have harmed it so far, unlike some auto movements.


Here it is, +4 a day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyfire

2016 El Primero, better than the newest version


----------



## stuartb12

Getting a lot of wrist time lately. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Skyfire said:


> 2016 El Primero, better than the newest version


A matter of opinion. But the most important thing is, after all, that you like the watch. Which seems to be the case here.

Enjoy it for many years to come.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

stuartb12 said:


> Getting a lot of wrist time lately. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my 3 favorite Zenith's and the only one I own at this time. How accurate is yours? Ever serviced? Cheers!


----------



## txkill

Just picked this beauty up and am excited to be apart of the forum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

Received this yesterday from Topper. Can’t say enough about how great Russ and Rob are to deal with. Before you consider grey market, call them. The value of purchasing from them as an AD easily outweighs any price reduction from grey market dealer. Here is my new chronomaster 42mm on black Rallye strap I got off eBay for 32 Shipped. Very surprising quality for the price and looks great on the watch. I also picked one up in golden brown. So glad I went with 42. The 38 would have been too small for my 7 3/4 wrist. Love the revised dial. Quick pics with phone so I apologize for quality. Will post better ones later. Cheers...


----------



## Chrono2017

smilton said:


> Received this yesterday from Topper. Can't say enough about how great Russ and Rob are to deal with. Before you consider grey market, call them. The value of purchasing from them as an AD easily outweighs any price reduction from grey market dealer. Here is my new chronomaster 42mm on black Rallye strap I got off eBay for 32 Shipped. Very surprising quality for the price and looks great on the watch. I also picked one up in golden brown. So glad I went with 42. The 38 would have been too small for my 7 3/4 wrist. Love the revised dial. Quick pics with phone so I apologize for quality. Will post better ones later. Cheers...


That strap looks awesome! Do you have the actual brand name and spec (I assume 21 mm width?)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the WUS Zenith forum! A fine watch - even though I prefer the closed dial version. But then, you are the one who has to wear it so my opinion carries no weight here.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## smilton

I googled 21mm rally strap, checked images, and found it there. If you search 21mm rally strap on eBay it should pop up as well. Here’s a a few pics on light brown rally. I think the strap on the classic cars would look great on it too.


----------



## RMUSE

Small, light and low profile.


----------



## transporter305

Red NATO for Blood Moon lunar eclipse today...


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Maddog1970

Update with a Dr Phil buckle on my Dr Phil strap.....


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Off the wrist long enough to photograph....no longer!


----------



## o_Ojack

Maddog1970 said:


> Update with a Dr Phil buckle on my Dr Phil strap.....
> View attachment 13343701


Hi where can I get this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12

Sorry for the delayed reply - so far running strong, +6s/day. Have had it for about four years and haven't serviced it yet. How about yours?


----------



## transporter305

stuartb12 said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply - so far running strong, +6s/day. Have had it for about four years and haven't serviced it yet. How about yours?


No problem, was just curious to compare. I've got mine avout 5 months ago. Runs about -2/sec a day. Also never been serviced. These are made in 2012 I think. I'd prefer a little on the + side but I don't know if it can be easily regulated, esp. locally...


----------



## Malilis

Movement 40.0 - 1985


----------



## stuartb12

transporter305 said:


> No problem, was just curious to compare. I've got mine avout 5 months ago. Runs about -2/sec a day. Also never been serviced. These are made in 2012 I think. I'd prefer a little on the + side but I don't know if it can be easily regulated, esp. locally...


Still a master feat of engineering. I'm with you that I'd rather it run +, but I think I'd just set it one minute fast and call it good for the month.  Just for fun, here's my other Zenith. Very happy with the combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## transporter305

stuartb12 said:


> Still a master feat of engineering. I'm with you that I'd rather it run +, but I think I'd just set it one minute fast and call it good for the month.  Just for fun, here's my other Zenith. Very happy with the combination.


Totally agree. I'm not too crazy about people opening my watches without the real need for it.


----------



## kasemo

The Captain PR....


----------



## Maddog1970

o_Ojack said:


> Hi where can I get this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Sorry, missed your question.

Dr Phil is out of Bulgaria, all his stuff is handmade - I have several straps and buckles, makes amazing stuff.....mail to Canada takes a while, but we'll worth it!

Take a peak on eBay, he has a bunch of straps listed

eBay seller:trandafil1972


----------



## Solomente

Striking Tenth


----------



## alberto.b

kasemo said:


> The Captain PR....
> View attachment 13355579


BEAUTIFUL!

- - - Updated - - -



kasemo said:


> The Captain PR....
> View attachment 13355579


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## alberto.b

Maddog1970 said:


> Type 20 on a new black leather strap from Dr Phil....
> 
> View attachment 13324513
> View attachment 13324515
> View attachment 13324517


AMAZING!


----------



## Level.5x

Wearing the Zenith EP today on a Navy Blue Minerva box strap from Catalyst Leatherworks!

Such an awesome sunburst dial...

















- - - Updated - - -

Wearing the Zenith EP today on a Navy Blue Minerva box strap from Catalyst Leatherworks!

Such an awesome sunburst dial...


----------



## jermyzy

Fresh from the dealer!


----------



## Chrono2017

New El Primero Chronomaster Open - Thank you to Rob from Topper for the great service!


----------



## o_Ojack

Zenith Tipo CP-2 with my goldenchow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

I’m just waiting for the new strap of my zenith... then I’ll be also part of the family !


----------



## sikanof

The one and only A386. If anyone knows where I can get an original Gay Frères bracelet (or just the end links!) let me know 😉


----------



## GTTIME

Looks bigger in the picture than it is. Love this watch!


----------



## kasemo

Diggin it.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpius73

Charles Vermot with ostrich strap


----------



## Skyfire

Trying on a tropic rallye strap on the El Primero


----------



## txkill

chilling with the kids at "meet the teacher" day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

😀


----------



## IGotId

Pic is from yesterday but wearing this again today:


----------



## xelaeel




----------



## gunnroseclose

imbamember said:


> Here it is, +4 a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice photo bro


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## imbamember

gunnroseclose said:


> nice photo bro


Very nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject

Back in the club b-)


----------



## natesen

Open today









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Sporto (1948)


----------



## transporter305

On summer rubber


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

denmanproject said:


> I've had a few Zeniths in the past, amazing brand with solid value and heritage IMO. Tried this one on earlier this week and may be back in the club soon b-)


Waowwwww I think I just fell in love


----------



## sidh

malern said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Collection:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional
> Omega Aqua Terra 8500
> Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
> Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
> Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


I fear the diameter size but it's a bomb for sure !


----------



## Nathan356

El Primero tri-color 38mm on a navy blue strap:


----------



## smfd14

For Wednesday, The Zenith, Pilot, Type 20.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Academy, ca. 1988


----------



## Watcher1988

Nathan356 said:


> El Primero tri-color 38mm on a navy blue strap:
> 
> View attachment 13428287


Love that watch! Well done...


----------



## fastfras

Nathan356 said:


> El Primero tri-color 38mm on a navy blue strap:
> 
> View attachment 13428287


The only watch I've ever lusted after and yet to purchase. Keep posting pics like this and it's going to be tough to ignore..


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1965 Captain back from the full overhaul/restauration

































A great watch

Have a nice sunday everyone

Very best regards

Georges


----------



## Level.5x

Zenith El Primero on my favorite strap so far. Horween Cavalier Cxl from Catalyst Leatherworks...


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Moonphase









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Blu



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And that was Post No. 1500 in this mammoth thread. Time to close this and start a new one, maybe.....?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Nathan356

Love that Catalyst strap -> I find that thicker straps look better on this watch because the lugs are so thick.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith military Pilot chronograph, cal. 143-6, ca. 1955


----------



## aball

I'm wearing my Captain Power Reserve...


----------



## Glidaren

Rocking this beauty today!


----------



## watchvaultnyc




----------



## jdelcue

...with a calibre 40T hiding inside... 









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie

Wearing this thing for days no and i really love it! Reminds me of a flieger watch, f.e. Breguet Type XX with more elegance.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! - but your moonphase is badly set. New moon was on the 9th of September. I should know since I got my exact same watch out to wear it for the first time after a long time and checked up on the moonphase.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss

Back among the Zenith crowd, although I was never away in spirit. Type 20 Chronograph Extra Special Bronze Blue Dial:





One of the most beautiful watches - of any brand, any price point - I have set eyes on.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Greenbird007

Didn’t mean to post twice, don’t know how to delete


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Same thing the 1965 Zenith Captain


----------



## Longjean

gunnroseclose said:


> nice photo bro


Interesting that all the Class Dual Time watches that I have seen posted are on straps. Mine came on a bracelet but it is in the box unworn.

I have worn mine on a dark blue croc strap since I bought it. I have nothing against bracelets but sometimes they just do not suit the watch. I recently saw a black dialled Glashutte Origional hand date on a very shiny ss bracelet and it looked horrendous.


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Sunday!


----------



## sharpq

Been wanting an El Primero for a while. Never thought I’d go gold, but it just called me. Finally pulled the trigger! Forgive the 20mm mesh on the 21mm lugs!! I had to try it, love the vintage look of mesh, but don’t have a 21mm to use.


----------



## sharpq

O.k., the 20mm mesh doesn’t cut it. Went with a sailcloth, today.


----------



## jdelcue

It's been serving as my daily for about two weeks now (with the Sinn up for sale, the GS in the shop and the Nomos almost in the mail). This period has really rekindled my adoration for it...









Had to choose a strap for the day...









Went with the brown.


----------



## Level.5x

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Sunday!


That watch is gorgeous! Surprised how well it fits on the wrist. I just got a bronze Tudor BB but for a brief moment, I really thought about going with one of these Zenith bronze pilots! I really love the font and angles/slopes of the hand set. I think if I could have tried it on first, I may have gone this route!!


----------



## Level.5x

Nathan356 said:


> Love that Catalyst strap -> I find that thicker straps look better on this watch because the lugs are so thick.


Thanks!!  I agree about the strap thickness.


----------



## Level.5x

Zenith EP today after a week of wearing my newer Tudor BB Bronze!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same old


----------



## Cicaglisa

Wearing this today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Trying a new strap:


----------



## transporter305

Rubber or NATO strap seems to be the most practical for summer months, which in South Florida is pretty much May to Novemberb-)









Planning to try the army green Phenomenato if it ever makes its way here from Hungary...


----------



## jchiu003

jdelcue said:


> It's been serving as my daily for about two weeks now (with the Sinn up for sale, the GS in the shop and the Nomos almost in the mail). This period has really rekindled my adoration for it...
> 
> View attachment 13491183
> 
> 
> Had to choose a strap for the day...
> 
> View attachment 13491187
> 
> 
> Went with the brown.
> 
> View attachment 13491201


What kind of straps are those? I love that brown one!


----------



## jdelcue

Just simple Hadley Roma calfs with croc grain. Nothin too fancy.

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## msc

The watch I wear most nowadays, my Chronomaster El Primero Skeleton.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same old


----------



## jchiu003

jdelcue said:


> Just simple Hadley Roma calfs with croc grain. Nothin too fancy.
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Drksaint




----------



## [email protected]

GTTIME said:


> Looks bigger in the picture than it is. Love this watch!


Hello I own a vintage Zenith and I'm looking for a new bracelet like this one. Do you know where can I found one of these?


----------



## GTTIME

[email protected] said:


> Hello I own a vintage Zenith and I'm looking for a new bracelet like this one. Do you know where can I found one of these?


I've had a very tough time finding Zenith straps this is a custom strap that I had done by Peter Watch ACC.


----------



## lovedeep

Here is a recent addition to my collection.


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## carlhaluss

Pilot Type 20 Chronograph Extra Special


----------



## JerpBerp

Grandfather's watch, still looking to find some info on it! If anyone here knows anything, I'd be most grateful!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch! Probably from the 1960s and with a Cal. 25x2 where the x is something from 1 to 5. Any letters or numbers on the back?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Open









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject

Tried a few different straps on my El Primero but keep coming back to this one, I love it!


----------



## transporter305

denmanproject said:


> Tried a few different straps on my El Primero but keep coming back to this one, I love it!


Easy decision. It looks perfect. What strap is this?


----------



## EnderW

EP today in the office


----------



## Saxmonkey

New owner here, loving this beauty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

Been after one of these for years. Finally picked one up brand new at an amazing price

2018-10-13 11.26.31 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## chance4u

Old Zenith Elite 30-0040-680.
36 mm


----------



## Abstruse

1969 boutique edition


----------



## sempervivens

Happy 18th October








Zenith 'TV' Defy ref. A7650 (1969/1970).


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## Strebor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey

Timing a dog walk with an EP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94




----------



## oso2276

Chronomaster T









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

back to the Captain because El Primero Defy has been sent to overhaul


----------



## oso2276

Still this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same old


----------



## andsan




----------



## watchcrank_tx

The start/stop pusher on my CP-2 was a bit sticky, so it took a quick trip to LVMH in New Jersey. Received it back today. Will use it to time intermissions at a hockey game tonight, just not sure if I'll use the chrono or the bezel.


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This has not been getting nearly the love it deserves since I got it over a month ago. But I do love this watch!









Zenith Type 20 Extra Special El Primero Bronze


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Sporto 1969 (cal 2552 C)


----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith G173 cal 146 H (ca. 1966)


----------



## arcentaur

Class 4 chrono


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Voggan

Lovely. Looks mid 1960s to me. Serial number?


----------



## martinzx

Have a great Friday folks. I am wearing this vintage Zenith Pilot handwind circa 1950's today


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Alex_TA

Zenith at sunset









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Chronomaster El Primero Skeleton.


----------



## Voggan

martinzx said:


> Have a great Friday folks. I am wearing this vintage Zenith Pilot handwind circa 1950's today


Sheer class.


----------



## GNP1979

Greetings from Greece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey

Still obsessed with my classic cars, trying to capture the Geneva stripes in a photo is tricky!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneOwner

Cronometro tipo cp2. My 1 year anniversary watch pic.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith 1000 m diver (1968)


----------



## Rifish

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 13642403
> 
> 
> Zenith 1000 m diver (1968)


Wow, what a beauty! And in great shape. Is the GF bracelet 18 mm or 19 mm? I know that lugsize is 19 mm.


----------



## sempervivens

The GF bracelet is 18 mm


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith 'TV' Defy A7650 (1969/70) G.F. 4/69


----------



## georges zaslavsky

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 13649787
> 
> 
> Zenith 'TV' Defy A7650 (1969/70) G.F. 4/69


outstanding condition


----------



## markm27

Any love for the sub sea pilot divers?

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stebri

Just this afternoon I installed a Nato strap on my 1990s gold/ steel Rainbow. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Saxmonkey

stebri said:


> Just this afternoon I installed a Nato strap on my 1990s gold/ steel Rainbow. Which one do you prefer?
> View attachment 13650095
> View attachment 13650091


The all blue, classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

stebri said:


> Just this afternoon I installed a Nato strap on my 1990s gold/ steel Rainbow. Which one do you prefer?
> View attachment 13650095
> View attachment 13650091


I would go with all blue as well.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Same here. The green doesn't really go with anything in the watch. Also, blue and green don't generally go well together (the ol' green tie with blue suit conflict.....!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Knuk

Snazzy! Really pops nicely! Wonderful piece.


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## Tom Schneider

carlhaluss said:


>


Stunning watch!!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Persecki

Happy Friday Everyone.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks exactly like what's currently on my (left) wrist! Even the moonphase is the same. Only yours is showing the wrong time!!

(Wait, no! Mine says FREitag instead of FRIday.....)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Persecki

Hartmut Richter said:


> That looks exactly like what's currently on my (left) wrist! Even the moonphase is the same. Only yours is showing the wrong time!!
> 
> (Wait, no! Mine says FREitag instead of FRIday.....)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hi Hartmut.

Yes, I live in Canada and there is some time difference between us
This Zenith is my wife's wedding gift to me (1998). After 20 years, it still works brilliantly.

Cheers.


----------



## amg786

Circa 2000 EP Chronomaster Triple Date Moonphase 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356

El Primero on my latest new strap (RAF from Bas & Lokes):


----------



## markb2000

Just received delivery. I love this watch!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

markb2000 said:


> Just received delivery. I love this watch!


That's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Level.5x

Been wearing the EP this week! Love this combo using a chocolate colored Haas Barenia calf strap


----------



## sempervivens

1970


----------



## amg786

Still in the honeymoon period with the EP CM Triple Date 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

markb2000 said:


> Just received delivery. I love this watch!


I love how articulating the bracelets are on these
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Saxmonkey said:


> Still obsessed with my classic cars, trying to capture the Geneva stripes in a photo is tricky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What colour is the dial considering the striping has been carried out on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey

amg786 said:


> What colour is the dial considering the striping has been carried out on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has a very dark brown hue to it, I think it has been striped and then coated in some way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeGrooves

El Primero 42 today


----------



## Gilthoniel

Defy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smjakober

El Primero 45mm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

EP 

















iPX


----------



## digikam




----------



## alemiha

Lot of wrist time for this Zenith. I like this strap more than original one.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Doublematic









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## vdbdg

99 ChronoMaster Triple Cal Moon


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Moon









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Dan Erdelyi said:


> Doublematic


I tend not to like busy dials - and worldtimers in particular - but I love that. Gorgeous! |>


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

A bit too big for my wrist, but I love hearing its ticking while I'm working !


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

Early Xmas gift to myself. Loving my 1942


----------



## watchdaddy1

El Primero gets the nod for TGIF










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wonderful! Model PTT from ca. 1930, made mainly for the Swiss Postal Service. It must be huge to have a large pocket chronograph movement inside and still have the totalisers so close together.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## watchcrank_tx

No wrist shot (as usual), but I'm wearing the CP-2 today. Canvas strap is from Barton:


----------



## Stackpol

1915 Silver, homebrew slingback strap. I have a gold 'Officer's Watch' with original strap which is currently at Le Locle for (hopefully) a full refurbishment . .


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy A3644 (1969)


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

@ Stackpol Very Nice Zenith you have. I have been looking for a silver Zenith. Far and few between it seems.


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

very nice


----------



## Stackpol

Thanks, that silver one is, however, not running very well. Zenith (Le Locle) can't fix my gold one, so this will go for an overhaul instead. Actually, this silver one is totally original compared than the gold one.


----------



## EnderW

EP 1969


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

Sigh, Lent my 1942 12.4 out to a friend. Missing my child already. What was I thinking? Lol


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Espada A7818 (1971)


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 while waiting for Santa....


----------



## Lukebor

EP. 









iPX


----------



## sempervivens

Merry Christmas!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gossler

Just got this yesterday for my birthday from my wife! She was very excited to get it for me.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sp1r1t1sm

Sporto


----------



## carlhaluss

Still the Season, so I am as Bob Cratchit said to Scrooge, "making rather merry..."


----------



## carlhaluss

This appears to be my favorite holiday watch:





This watch has totally changed my feelings toward blue dial watches. To me, Zenith has created a masterpiece - a work of art even - in this watch. The combination of all the elements, how the blue dial plays off the bronze, the contrast created by the white elements on the dial, and the oily nubuck strap with off-white stitching. Zenith got everything right with this one. Not to mention the splendid El Primero movement. True sophistication, and a lot of fun to wear. A fine holiday watch indeed!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## deepsea03

Reindeer checking out the El Primero before getting packed up


----------



## oso2276

Elite. Unfortunately this does not get too much wrist time anymore. Too dressy for me these days








Edit: just noticed that the date was off by 12 hours 
Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Went a bit wild with this one today, but I really do love the watch:


----------



## amg786

oops, forgot to attach pic


----------



## transporter305




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Picture from two days ago, but I'm still wearing it.


----------



## Saxmonkey

Outside the British Museum on New Years Eve (8am though!) Museum Tavern with the Christmas lights. Happy New Year for later, I'm not sure I'll be able to stay up until midnight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Devray

Wore this Zenith El Primero Auto Tour limited edition on the last day of 2018 during visit to Macau historicsl sites !









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## probep

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## gossler

gossler said:


> Although not a Zenith branded watch. It does have a Zenith heart inside. Love all the watches in this thread, hopefully soon I can add a Zenith to my collection.


After 18 months, I finally got my first Zenith Watch, and Second El Primero !! Loving my Chronomaster 1969 Open, I chose this over a Rolex Explorer II Polar, and could not be happier.


----------



## Lo0o0o0n




----------



## Devray

Greeting from Hong Kong Victoria Harbour - Zenith El Primero Auto Tour limited edition #indonesiantraveller









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## I7avid

Hello everyone,

I managed to pick up this zenith el primero during our trip to Japan.


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Epiphany!


----------



## gossler

Comparing my EP with my dad's EP


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

After years of searching and countless hours of research, my dream Zenith came in today. It's been working perfectly so far. Can't wait to spend more time with it and give it a full write-up.


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Tell me when you're tired of seeing this one. I can't seem to take it off my wrist)
> 
> View attachment 13012703


I would never tire of seeing that one! There is one at the local AD, which I am seriously considering. It would be the only watch I have that has a date function!


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> I would never tire of seeing that one! There is one at the local AD, which I am seriously considering. It would be the only watch I have that has a date function!


New Old Stock?


----------



## carlhaluss

Delighted to add this one to my collection today. My 2nd Zenith Pilot, Bronze and El Primero:



Will do an "Incoming" soon.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

GreatLakesWatch said:


> After years of searching and countless hours of research, my dream Zenith came in today. It's been working perfectly so far. Can't wait to spend more time with it and give it a full write-up.


Congratulations! That is stunning. Looking forward to a review of it.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A386 (1969)

Happy 50th birthday, Zenith El Primero!


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> New Old Stock?


Yes, I think that model is no longer on the Zenith website. Although I think that it was only discontinued recently, but I could be wrong.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, I think that model is no longer on the Zenith website. Although I think that it was only discontinued recently, but I could be wrong.


I think the CP-2 has replaced it. So discontinued somewhere around 2016. I may be a bit off on this. What is the AD's price if I may ask? If improper here, pm please. Thx!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

AD prices are OK in open forum, grey market prices are not acceptable (please use PMs for those).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> I think the CP-2 has replaced it. So discontinued somewhere around 2016. I may be a bit off on this. What is the AD's price if I may ask? If improper here, pm please. Thx!


MSRP at my AD is $8000CAD or appx $6050USD, at today's exchange rate. The Canadian Dollar is pretty week right now. I really seriously looked at it for a few weeks, before I settled on my Cronometro tipo cp-2. It really is a beautiful watch, and I love the large date. I am very happy with the one I got, but if I could have that big date I know it would get lots of wrist time as well.


----------



## EnderW

EP 1969 reissue for 50th birthday of El Primero (1/10/1969)


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> MSRP at my AD is $8000CAD or appx $6050USD, at today's exchange rate. The Canadian Dollar is pretty week right now. I really seriously looked at it for a few weeks, before I settled on my Cronometro tipo cp-2. It really is a beautiful watch, and I love the large date. I am very happy with the one I got, but if I could have that big date I know it would get lots of wrist time as well.


Wow! That's on the pricier side. Cheaper even here: https://www.chrono24.com/zenith/032...g-date-special-el-primero-42mm--id6142653.htm

What do you think about this CP-2:


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Chronomaster is back on the wrist


----------



## carlhaluss

Have a Happy Friday everyone. Hope you guys don't tire of seeing photos of this beauty, as it will be stuck on my wrist for some time:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gossler




----------



## carlhaluss

Enjoying my new Zenith with a lovely Rock Oyster Single Malt Blend Scotch Whisky:


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## carlhaluss

Finished last week off with this one, and starting a new week with it as well:









Have a good week!
Carl


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knebo

My new small 34mm Zenith Sporto from 1955


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

A little relaxation after a long day


----------



## applebook

Has become my daily:


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith A386 (1969)


----------



## carlhaluss

Seems like a great watch to wear on a "Fun Friday":









Have a great day!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ChronoTraveler

EP on a blue Cordovan. Love the depth of the countersunk counters.


----------



## gossler

Just got my Zenith hat and AD watch stand.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Day at home with my Rainbow Flyback and WatchRecon


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

applebook said:


> Has become my daily:
> 
> View attachment 13811959


This exact one might be the Zenith I will get for the 50th anniversary this year. Simply stunning.


----------



## malern

Ultra thin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

My EP limited...


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Just playin'









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

BD by jppellet, on Flickr
*Big Date, today*


----------



## gossler

A pro of the off center Zenith logo...


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Dan Erdelyi said:


> Just playin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


Ugh, one of my Zenith must-haves. Stunning!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

krpdm said:


> BD by jppellet, on Flickr
> *Big Date, today*


My AD still has one of these in stock. I think that Zenith discontinued production of this model in 2016. I try it on every time I am in the shop. Not usually a person who likes a date function on a watch, but for some reason this one really captivates me!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Still wearing the Rainbow Flyback here in chilly SE Michigan


----------



## carlhaluss

Going for Bronze today. But which one? What a wonderful dilemma!



Going for the Pilot Type 20 Chronograph Extra Special, as it has not had much wrist time lately:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Still wearing the Rainbow Flyback here in chilly SE Michigan


Damn! That really is a beauty. I don't think anyone knows how to better play with dial colors than Zenith. Never overdone, just tasteful!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

carlhaluss said:


> Damn! That really is a beauty. I don't think anyone knows how to better play with dial colors than Zenith. Never overdone, just tasteful!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Seven different colors (8 if you count the patina on the Arabics) on the Rainbow Flyback dial. This was a grail watch for me last year and I have scarcely taken it off since I got it for Christmas. This year will be some sort of 38mm tri-color EP to commemorate the 50th birthday. Love that bronze flyback of yours as well; terrific pics and rich history going back to the original Cairelli.


----------



## carlhaluss

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Seven different colors (8 if you count the patina on the Arabics) on the Rainbow Flyback dial. This was a grail watch for me last year and I have scarcely taken it off since I got it for Christmas. This year will be some sort of 38mm tri-color EP to commemorate the 50th birthday. Love that bronze flyback of yours as well; terrific pics and rich history going back to the original Cairelli.


Thanks, I would have liked to get the LE A. Cairelli, that came out in 2016. I actually had a chance about a year ago, but just didn't have the funds. Only thing, which I notice recently, that would have bugged me about that one is the "Automatic" on the dial. Anyway, the flyback is the only difference other than the bronze case instead of stainless steel, and I have plenty of ss watches anyway. In the end, I believe it worked out for the best. I really ignored the Flyback until recently.

My AD still has a NOS Pilot Big Date, and can give me a great price on it. Since it was discontinued in 2016, I might just go for it. I really love that watch, apart from the fact it is a El Primero. Zenith is the one watch I love with an open case back. If I get the rotor - which is also a Zenith feature I love - to move out the way, I can watch the column wheel lever etc. The large date is a sticky issue with some, but I live it due to the construction of the overlapping dials, even thought it puts the date on two different planes.

Anyway, sorry to ramble, too early for me to get up, I guess! :-d I had a good hour yesterday, at my AD, talking about the Big Date.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Same Pilot Type 20 Extra Special today. Cheated, and took the pics yesterday, though:


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I finally came home with this Pilot Big Date Special. By now, after looking at it so many times, and discussing at my AD who are also WIS, I could not longer leave it in the shop. And, as production was finished in 2016 for this model, I really wanted to get it before it's gone. Although I know there are pre-owned available, I really wanted the full warranty, and my AD gives an extra year warranty, so I am good for three years.

If I was more technically inclined, I could write a book about this watch. But I will try and write a detailed "incoming" in the next few days. This is one of the most captivating watches I have owned, and discovering it over the past few months has been a delight:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I finally came home with this Pilot Big Date Special.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Congrats with a great decision. Wear it in good health!


----------



## MuckyMark

@carl I like browsing random posts and seeing your incomings. Congrats that’s a nice addition to your collection. 

Cheers. MK


----------



## carlhaluss

MuckyMark said:


> @carl I like browsing random posts and seeing your incomings. Congrats that's a nice addition to your collection.
> 
> Cheers. MK


Thanks, Mark! I sold one of my Panerai this week, and I have had my eyes on this one for months now.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## diogo 2828

El primero 38mm









Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A5010 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey

A light frosting here in the UK, classic cars out with the dog again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Moonphase









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

Striking 10th in Rose Gold today


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## aa909

my first Zenith, Bronze Pilot Chrono


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Yup, it's still on my wrist.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

For the first time today, I got to see a Chronomaster El Primero 38mm with the stainless steel bracelet. I think it is the first one my AD has ever had. I never thought I would like it on the ss bracelet, but it looks great. And the bracelet is so well made, polished center links, not tapered and beautiful butterfly clasp. Definitely my first choice for a chronograph:





No, I didn't get it. And don't get me wrong, the lovely brown leather strap is excellent as well. If I had my way, I would have both!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> For the first time today, I got to see a Chronomaster El Primero 38mm with the stainless steel bracelet. I think it is the first one my AD has ever had. I never thought I would like it on the ss bracelet, but it looks great. And the bracelet is so well made, polished center links, not tapered and beautiful butterfly clasp. Definitely my first choice for a chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. And don't get me wrong, the lovely brown leather strap is excellent as well. If I had my way, I would have both!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Wow! Just as I'm planning a trip to AD to try this exact model on. My smallest piece now is 40 mm and largest is 44 mm. What's your wrist size? How's the legibility of the subdials? Are you wearing rx glasses? I like the 38's look and proportions but not sure if I should go with 42 instead.
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Wow! Just as I'm planning a trip to AD to try this exact model on. My smallest piece now is 40 mm and largest is 44 mm. What's your wrist size? How's the legibility of the subdials? Are you wearing rx glasses? I like the 38's look and proportions but not sure if I should go with 42 instead.
> Cheers,
> Greg


My wrist is 7.25in, so it's good for practically any size watch. I like smaller size watches, though, as well as large. I really like the looks of the 38mm on my wrist. And I know it is the size of the original model, so that has a lot to do with my opinion as well. Nothing wrong with the 42mm either, I think it might wear a bit bigger. And, of course, the date is at 6 o'clock, where I know it's preferred by a lot of guys.

I wear either bifocal or reading glasses all the time. Although most of my watches, I can make out the time without them. I would say that the subdials are pefectly clear and legible. They are actually quite large.

Of course, the closeup photo makes the watch appear larger on my wrist. I have to go downtown today, so I might actually take another look at the watch, and try to get a photo which is not so close.

Will look forward to hearing how you make out trying this watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gossler

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I finally came home with this Pilot Big Date Special. By now, after looking at it so many times, and discussing at my AD who are also WIS, I could not longer leave it in the shop. And, as production was finished in 2016 for this model, I really wanted to get it before it's gone. Although I know there are pre-owned available, I really wanted the full warranty, and my AD gives an extra year warranty, so I am good for three years.
> 
> If I was more technically inclined, I could write a book about this watch. But I will try and write a detailed "incoming" in the next few days. This is one of the most captivating watches I have owned, and discovering it over the past few months has been a delight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Congratulations! FYI, if you register your watch on zenith's webpage you get an extra year of warranty too.


----------



## Kirns




----------



## yjeng

Just bought this zenith from an AD yesterday. 

The subdial arrangement is a bit different from the rest of the dial I found on the internet. 

Did Zenith secretly change the dial again?


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> My wrist is 7.25in, so it's good for practically any size watch. I like smaller size watches, though, as well as large. I really like the looks of the 38mm on my wrist. And I know it is the size of the original model, so that has a lot to do with my opinion as well...
> Will look forward to hearing how you make out trying this watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hey Carl, thank you for your response! 
So I went to the store and tried it on my 7.5" wrist. I think it looks good and I can read it well. So... incoming!


----------



## Baxxxton

carlhaluss said:


> For the first time today, I got to see a Chronomaster El Primero 38mm with the stainless steel bracelet. I think it is the first one my AD has ever had. I never thought I would like it on the ss bracelet, but it looks great. And the bracelet is so well made, polished center links, not tapered and beautiful butterfly clasp. Definitely my first choice for a chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. And don't get me wrong, the lovely brown leather strap is excellent as well. If I had my way, I would have both!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


WOW, I love the new dial version on the metal bracelet.
Thinking about getting one myself.
Would you mind to share more pics of it with us, sir?


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Hey Carl, thank you for your response!
> So I went to the store and tried it on my 7.5" wrist. I think it looks good and I can read it well. So... incoming!
> 
> View attachment 13870527
> 
> 
> View attachment 13870529


I think it looks great. It is really almost impossible to beat this chronograph. And huge Congratulations! Very happy for you. Looking forward to more pics. Great wrist shot, too, it shows exactly how it fits on your wrist.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Baxxxton said:


> WOW, I love the new dial version on the metal bracelet.
> Thinking about getting one myself.
> Would you mind to share more pics of it with us, sir?


I would, but these were taken at the AD. I didn't buy the watch. However, when I go back I will make sure and take some more photos.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

yjeng said:


> Just bought this zenith from an AD yesterday.
> 
> The subdial arrangement is a bit different from the rest of the dial I found on the internet.
> 
> Did Zenith secretly change the dial again?


Congratulations! Yes, they did change the subdial arrangement, I think within the last year. Instead of the black subdial at 6 o'clock overlapping the other two dials, the other two now overlap the black dial. I think the subdials might even be a bit smaller:



A lot of guys like the arrangement you have better than the new one. Personally, I like this model so much that I am neutral. Either one would be good for me. On your model, the subdials seem to have a bit more presence. The arrangement on your's is the very first one I saw, but I can't say that it is any better or worse than the new one.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Little Ticker

Got mine just after they removed the red “36 000 bph” from the dial. I got the bracelet and the band.


----------



## merfury1989

Zenith Defy Classic (Skeletonised)


----------



## carlhaluss

merfury1989 said:


> View attachment 13878475
> 
> 
> Zenith Defy Classic (Skeletonised)


Very nice! Tried one on a few weeks ago. It is one of the few skeletonized watches that I like. Excellent craftsmanship, I thought. For some reason, I really liked seeing the date wheel.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jaqesq

Chronomaster today, cheers!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Have a great day!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## martinzx

I am wearing my vintage Zenith automatic cal 2552 PC circa 1969


----------



## carlhaluss

martinzx said:


> I am wearing my vintage Zenith automatic cal 2552 PC circa 1969


That is really a beauty. And that strap is perfect with the case as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## martinzx

carlhaluss said:


> That is really a beauty. And that strap is perfect with the case as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Carl, many thanks for your kind words,

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Have a great Friday Zenith watch lovers, my vintage Pilot circa 1950's


















Cheers Martin


----------



## carlhaluss

martinzx said:


> Have a great Friday Zenith watch lovers, my vintage Pilot circa 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Martin


Another stunner! I have only started to really become aware, and learn more, about Zenith in the past year or so. The three I have are all new, but I am finding out that Zenith vintage pieces are among some of the nicest I have seen. If I could only get myself into the vintage mindset, which has eluded me over the years mostly due to lack of availability locally (I hardly ever purchase a watch without first seeing it in real life), it would be great to have at least one vintage watch.

That Zenith Pilot is actually quite a dressy looking watch for a Pilot. Beautifully preserved.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## martinzx

carlhaluss said:


> Another stunner! I have only started to really become aware, and learn more, about Zenith in the past year or so. The three I have are all new, but I am finding out that Zenith vintage pieces are among some of the nicest I have seen. If I could only get myself into the vintage mindset, which has eluded me over the years mostly due to lack of availability locally (I hardly ever purchase a watch without first seeing it in real life), it would be great to have at least one vintage watch.
> 
> That Zenith Pilot is actually quite a dressy looking watch for a Pilot. Beautifully preserved.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Carl, thanks again for your kind words. Your new Zenith watches are very beautiful. 
I would encourage you to pursue a vintage Zenith timepiece. I do understand your reluctance not to purchase without seeing the watch in the flesh, I must admit I much prefer that method myself. With many quality watch communities found on forums you can limit the liabilities considerable with due diligence and careful research, which let us admit, is a very pleasurable experience, the chase and all. And with the watch being a Zenith you should be able to move it on at no or very little loss if you do not get on with it. Just factor in service costs if the watch has no service history.

Good luck Carl and please keep us posted.
Cheers Martin


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same as usual


----------



## carlhaluss

martinzx said:


> Carl, thanks again for your kind words. Your new Zenith watches are very beautiful.
> I would encourage you to pursue a vintage Zenith timepiece. I do understand your reluctance not to purchase without seeing the watch in the flesh, I must admit I much prefer that method myself. With many quality watch communities found on forums you can limit the liabilities considerable with due diligence and careful research, which let us admit, is a very pleasurable experience, the chase and all. And with the watch being a Zenith you should be able to move it on at no or very little loss if you do not get on with it. Just factor in service costs if the watch has no service history.
> 
> Good luck Carl and please keep us posted.
> Cheers Martin


Thanks for your encouragement, Martin! I am going to keep my eyes open. And there is little excuse for me any more, really. I have a Zenith AD, and they have a large repair facility, which does repairs etc. for many brands which local ADs bring to them. And another shop which does specialize in vintage and pre owned. Although the market is quite small around here.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## wiwatm

It's a big blue tv model, 01-200-415. I DIY to put it on the leather since the original bracelet is not fallproof. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting strap adaptation. I hope that it doesn't wear out prematurely. Do they not sell such straps for such watch lugs?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305




----------



## wiwatm

Hartmut Richter said:


> Interesting strap adaptation. I hope that it doesn't wear out prematurely. Do they not sell such straps for such watch lugs?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut but I've not seen anything that fit (just yet, may be). I'm sure the lug bars should be strong enough. Then I found a fine strap maker to make such straps for me. My next project will be Nato strap for double safety, seriously 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

A happy Monday Zenith watch fans,I am wearing my vintage Zenith Respirator X cal 2562 PC circa 1972


----------



## Hartmut Richter

NATO strap on that?! You'd have to get "flattened lug rings" unless you want to punch holes into the strap. And such rings would probably have to be specially made....

However, once made and with the proper design, they should last practically forever. Although that might not be true for the strap if it chafes on the protruding case bits.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## georges zaslavsky

martinzx said:


> A happy Monday Zenith watch fans,I am wearing my vintage Zenith Respirator X cal 2562 PC circa 1972


Very cool watch


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback on a crisp winter day. A bit pic heavy today:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## wiwatm

Hartmut Richter said:


> NATO strap on that?! You'd have to get "flattened lug rings" unless you want to punch holes into the strap. And such rings would probably have to be specially made....
> 
> However, once made and with the proper design, they should last practically forever. Although that might not be true for the strap if it chafes on the protruding case bits.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Will consider all your concerns. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

georges zaslavsky said:


> Very cool watch


Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Dare 2 b different. El Primero gets the nod for Speedy Tuesday










----Legends are Forever---

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## martinzx

I am now wearing my vintage Zenith Pilot cal 2572 PC E, circa 1974


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305

Level.5x said:


> View attachment 13895093
> 
> 
> View attachment 13895095


Hi Nick,

Love this watch in this particular version and trying to add one to my small collection. Can you please post a good straight close up pick of the dial when watch is laying flat on the table? I've looked at 2 of them already and the red chrono hand resets slightly to the right of 12:00. It is a tiny distance and within specs but would bug the hell out of me.
Curious if it's a common thing with them.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Level.5x

transporter305 said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Love this watch in this particular version and trying to add one to my small collection. Can you please post a good straight close up pick of the dial when watch is laying flat on the table? I've looked at 2 of them already and the red chrono hand resets slightly to the right of 12:00. It is a tiny distance and within specs but would bug the hell out of me.
> Curious if it's a common thing with them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


Hey Greg, Ive always seen it as dead on.

Heres a pic










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Level.5x said:


> Hey Greg, Ive always seen it as dead on.
> 
> Heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It IS dead on. I'll ask my dealer to try again. You're not selling yours, right?)))


----------



## Level.5x

transporter305 said:


> It IS dead on. I'll ask my dealer to try again. You're not selling yours, right?)))


That is correct...its a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A7681 (1972)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## georges zaslavsky

1970 Zenith Defy a342


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same old


----------



## mkws

This steel one from 1948. Cal.126-5 inside.


----------



## giraffenc

El Primero Espada


----------



## Kilograph

My brand-spankin'-new El Primero! I can't gush enough about it so I won't.


----------



## deepsea03

8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms,* knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## transporter305

deepsea03 said:


> 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms,* knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


That strap looks great on your Chronomaster. Who made it? Thx


----------



## natesen

40mm zenith pilot





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Reposting this picture from earlier today because I loved how the subdials contrasted with this strap.


----------



## PedroC60

40mm Zenith Pilot Extra Special Bronze


----------



## Kilograph

ChronoTraveler said:


> Reposting this picture from earlier today because I loved how the subdials contrasted with this strap.
> 
> View attachment 13937671


That strap looks great on it!


----------



## dpgaloot

Just got a new strap for my El Primero 410. Very happy with this watch!


----------



## Saxmonkey

dpgaloot said:


> Just got a new strap for my El Primero 410. Very happy with this watch!


Someone on here asked for a classic cars strap, and this is very similar, where is it from please? I've got a classic cars and it would be good to buy one of these as a back up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpgaloot

Saxmonkey said:


> Someone on here asked for a classic cars strap, and this is very similar, where is it from please? I've got a classic cars and it would be good to buy one of these as a back up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Saxmonkey,

I had the one on the blue 410 made by Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps. I had the stitching and backing leather done in blue to match the watch. I do like the strap on the Classic Cars, so that was my starting point. I wanted this one to be a little more refined, so Jeanna did the brogue style holes. I absolutely love it.

I've added a picture of another El Primero 410 I have. This one has the rally holes more like the Classic Cars, but the rally holes go all the way through the strap, it isn't padded and doesn't have rolled edges. I think it looks more sporty, where the one on the blue 410 looks a little more dressy. Nick at Catalyst Leatherworks did this one, and he is working on a couple more for me. I can't say enough good things about these amazing artisans, they were both a joy to work with and helped me through all kinds of design decisions.


----------



## mkawakami

Still loving my Defy classic


----------



## Saxmonkey

dpgaloot said:


> Hi Saxmonkey,
> 
> I had the one on the blue 410 made by Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps. I had the stitching and backing leather done in blue to match the watch. I do like the strap on the Classic Cars, so that was my starting point. I wanted this one to be a little more refined, so Jeanna did the brogue style holes. I absolutely love it.
> 
> I've added a picture of another El Primero 410 I have. This one has the rally holes more like the Classic Cars, but the rally holes go all the way through the strap, it isn't padded and doesn't have rolled edges. I think it looks more sporty, where the one on the blue 410 looks a little more dressy. Nick at Catalyst Leatherworks did this one, and he is working on a couple more for me. I can't say enough good things about these amazing artisans, they were both a joy to work with and helped me through all kinds of design decisions.


Fantastic straps, thank you for the recommendations, still probably worth importing in to the UK, the oem strap is £300+ ($400)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpgaloot

Saxmonkey said:


> Fantastic straps, thank you for the recommendations, still probably worth importing in to the UK, the oem strap is £300+ ($400)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both straps above combined were less than that.

--
dpgaloot


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rudeney

Birthday gift finally joining the Zenith club! It's truly amazing the detail and features that I keep finding - also seem to just keep staring at it!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

In love with my 1968 Sporto 28800


----------



## frozenbamboo

His and hers.


----------



## martinzx

Good morning Zenith watch fans! I am wearing my vintage Respirator A7699, cal 2562 PC, circa 1968-72. I just had the watch back after a full spar treatment.
Despite the obvious dial damage I am very fond.


----------



## sharpq

Rose gold on oem rubber


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy A7682 (1971)


----------



## lonelyboy888

OK, A McDonald meal takes me 3 min 1.60 sec to arrive!


----------



## PedroC60




----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My military issued rainbow flyback.


----------



## seekmywatch

Hello all ! 
New acquisition here


----------



## lonelyboy888

This time a bowl of noodle needs 14min 22.52 sec!


----------



## transporter305

Zenith is celebrating 50 years of El Primero with the truly limited edition(50 pieces each) of the A386 reissue in 3 types of gold at about $20K MSRP. I celebrate it with this equally attractive new arrival:









If you're in a market for a new Zenith, pm me for my dealer's info. Best prices and a smooth personalized buying experience.


----------



## kywl

GreatLakesWatch said:


> My military issued rainbow flyback.


Which military force was this issued to?

Very nice watch for a military one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexlevy

Wearing my new El Primero 1969 Chrono 🙂


----------



## dberg

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 13917137
> 
> 
> View attachment 13917141
> 
> 
> View attachment 13917151
> 
> 
> View attachment 13917143
> 
> 
> View attachment 13917157


Looks great. Do you recommend the 40 mm or 45 mm for a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Zenith is celebrating 50 years of El Primero with the truly limited edition(50 pieces each) of the A386 reissue in 3 types of gold at about $20K MSRP. I celebrate it with this equally attractive new arrival:
> 
> View attachment 14004361
> 
> 
> If you're in a market for a new Zenith, pm me for my dealer's info. Best prices and a smooth personalized buying experience.


It is one of the best chronographs - bar none. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> It is one of the best chronographs - bar none. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you, Carl! I thought you'd appreciate it;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Thank you, Carl! I thought you'd appreciate it;-)
> 
> View attachment 14008439
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008441


I do appreciate! My AD currently has two of these, one with the leather strap and the other with the stainless steel bracelet. I already have 3 El Primero models, and I have the new Pilot Type 20 Silver on order. And my "watch purse" is empty. I am just thankful that this Original 1969 is not a limited edition!

Thanks for the extra pics!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> I do appreciate! My AD currently has two of these, one with the leather strap and the other with the stainless steel bracelet. I already have 3 El Primero models, and I have the new Pilot Type 20 Silver on order. And my "watch purse" is empty. I am just thankful that this Original 1969 is not a limited edition!
> 
> Thanks for the extra pics!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Sell something and get the LE white gold 1969 - one out of 50! That is really special. I'd do that but I'd have to sell all of my watches, lol.


----------



## transporter305

test test test .... inserting .gif doesn't work ....


----------



## ChronoTraveler

42mm tricolor. Currently my favorite, this could be my ONE watch.


----------



## design-of-the-times




----------



## mcn_87

Today is a Zenith day


----------



## LovecK

Skeleton


----------



## Saxmonkey

He's looking at his phone, I'm looking at my watch!


----------



## sempervivens

The amazing Zenith Pilot - Diver El Primero (1972)


----------



## carlhaluss

*Happy Friday Everyone!*


----------



## Saxmonkey

Captures the anthracite dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

My new toy. One week on the wrist.


----------



## seekmywatch

carlhaluss said:


> *Happy Friday Everyone!*


Beautiful 
What's your wrist size ? In cm


----------



## gossler




----------



## carlhaluss

seekmywatch said:


> Beautiful
> What's your wrist size ? In cm


Thanks, my wrist is 18.415cm or 7.25in.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## transporter305




----------



## BT1985

New addition. Defy Classic Range Rover LE.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clatong

Awesome watch! I hadn't even noticed the date in other pictures until I saw yours - I like how subtle the date is.


----------



## BT1985

clatong said:


> Awesome watch! I hadn't even noticed the date in other pictures until I saw yours - I like how subtle the date is.


Thanks! Yea you could totally get away without setting it if your lazy because if you don't know where to look for it you won't see it. Which was a perk to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PedroC60




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I bought my first Zenith this week and I've been very impressed with it.


----------



## bikehomero

photo is from yesterday, but also wear it today.


----------



## carlhaluss

Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback:


----------



## seekmywatch

carlhaluss said:


> Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback:


That's what I like !
Question for you - is this watch has a suede like band? (Not suede may be but feels like it)
I have the grey version and the band edges seem to get the material removed due to friction on my clothes. 
Can send a picture if it helps.


----------



## carlhaluss

seekmywatch said:


> That's what I like !
> Question for you - is this watch has a suede like band? (Not suede may be but feels like it)
> I have the grey version and the band edges seem to get the material removed due to friction on my clothes.
> Can send a picture if it helps.


Hi, yes it is called Nubuck. So far, no problems with the edges, but I normally sear t-shirts so no cuffs to get in the way. But I don't see any of the material removed, though.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## nuvolablue01

Aah, so glad to have found this thread....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch

See the nubuck fading !


----------



## nuvolablue01

Cal. 680









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

Latest addition

IMG_20190413_121341 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## nuvolablue01

Same watch different exotic strap.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Just picked up a bracelet to try out a different look. Not sure if I'm sold on it or not as it's a very different look from the straps I'm used to seeing it on. Will try it out for a few days before deciding.





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch

nuvolablue01 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bioutifoul


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Prime cal 420 (1994)


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomms

Just in...


----------



## transporter305

hellomms said:


> Just in...
> 
> View attachment 14075167


Welcome to the "1969" club!!! Please note - you're not a full member until you draw the first blood. It is achieved by accidentally running the El Primero's inverted lugs by your forehead(wiping the sweat, scratching the itch, etc.) Post the pictures when ready. Congratulations:-!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

12 P Circa1942


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting! Looks very 1980s-like. Still, Rössler dates it to "ca. 1970" (although the logo ought to make it post-1972). I think that they weren't using many Cal. 146 HPs in the 1980s any more.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

I would estimate 'ca. 1975', a time when Zenith was forbidden to produce any more mechanical watches.


----------



## hellomms

haha, thank you! Will post the pic when when I try. For now, I am trying to having it touch anything anything but my wrist


----------



## aleksejeremeev




----------



## sempervivens

Happy Easter all!









'A rare bird', the Movado Zenith automatic chronograph, 1974. It is the only vintage Zenith El Primero with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And a Happy Easter also from me! I thought about creating a separate thread but everyone seems to have gone on holiday since Good Friday.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305




----------



## lsberrios1

This thing just keeps me hooked. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Lukebor

iPX


----------



## dredzz




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero ref A 3822 (ca. 1972)









This is ref. 01 0150 415 (version with grey dial, about 500 were made ca. 1973)









A special model for Pilots, and 300 m water resistant.









It's also the biggest among the vintage El Primero's: 44 mm without crown.


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 bronze today


----------



## gossler

Enjoying my day off


----------



## carlhaluss

Pilot Cronometro Tipo2













Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ataripower

IMG_20190426_092051 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## elchicomalo

Not on my wrist but found this in a legit watch exchange shop in Abu Dhabi. Any info about this will be greatly appreciated as im curios about the reference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sempervivens

Period: 1950's.
Dial: redial.
Movement and case: can't tell without pictures of the back and inside.


----------



## nuvolablue01

On a blue alligator today.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

Got this piece over the weekend. Love it!


----------



## Mirabello1

Kirns said:


> View attachment 14125165
> 
> 
> Got this piece over the weekend. Love it!


 Love your watch.here is mine


----------



## Malilis

New strap for this vintage (alligator from Martü)


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitc5502

First Zenith came today. Immediately put it on this Barton strap, which I find a much better look than the brown crocodile.


----------



## Mirabello1

Bronze pilot case back and front


----------



## Mirabello1

One more


----------



## LovecK

Skeleton


----------



## gary4421944

My Zenith Port Royal V Grande


----------



## Level.5x

Zenith EP on Minerva walnut custom leather watch strap









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## Nathan356

Just picked up a new Veblenist saddle brown racing strap. Perfect match for the EP! Did a short writeup of this strap over in the straps forum.


----------



## Maddog1970

Bronze type 20 in the wild!


----------



## Level.5x

carlhaluss said:


> [


Wow....very nice! First time seeing this bronze version. Bronze cases look so good with brown dials. Just a warm, natural vibe.


----------



## Level.5x

Another Minerva strap for the EP but in Navy blue this time! Love this combo. You can't go wrong with black, dark brown, or Navy blue colored straps. For a watch with a lot of color, there's a lot of directions to go in.


----------



## transporter305

Level.5x said:


> Another Minerva strap for the EP but in Navy blue this time! Love this combo. You can't go wrong with black, dark brown, or Navy blue colored straps. For a watch with a lot of color, there's a lot of directions to go in.
> 
> View attachment 14192369
> 
> 
> View attachment 14192331


Hi Nick! Looks great. Have you tried something like this on your EP?









And do you know how thick this Bulang is at the lugs?

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Level.5x

transporter305 said:


> Hi Nick! Looks great. Have you tried something like this on
> 
> And do you know how thick this Bulang is at the lugs?
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


Hey Greg,

Im not really a fan of lighter browns and tans with the EP. The EP looks more luxurious with a strong color tone strap...i.e a dark brown, a deep navy blue, or jet black. Tan/light brown seem to wash out the vibrant colored dial imho, whereas the deeper color tone straps compliment it. The oem dark brown croc strap is the perfect color for it, but I think the strap is too thin for the case.

I believe that Bulang strap is made of Epsom calf leather from Germany. Its a printed grain so very scratch resistent. I have this leather in a camel color which has a little more of a gold tone to it and in Taupe.

I have no idea what the thickness of their strap is...maybe around 4mm at the lug??

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Level.5x said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Im not really a fan of lighter browns and tans with the EP. The EP looks more luxurious with a strong color tone strap...i.e a dark brown, a deep navy blue, or jet black. Tan/light brown seem to wash out the vibrant colored dial imho, whereas the deeper color tone straps compliment it. The oem dark brown croc strap is the perfect color for it, but I think the strap is too thin for the case.
> 
> I believe that Bulang strap is made of Epsom calf leather from Germany. Its a printed grain so very scratch resistent. I have this leather in a camel color which has a little more of a gold tone to it and in Taupe.
> 
> I have no idea what the thickness of their strap is...maybe around 4mm at the lug??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes, agree on the OEM. Beautiful strap and color. Was thinking about something slightly thicker to compensate(?) for the odd angled lugs. Can you show me the camel brown Epsom you have? This is the look I was thinking of trying:


----------



## Level.5x

transporter305 said:


> Yes, agree on the OEM. Beautiful strap and color. Was thinking about something slightly thicker to compensate(?) for the odd angled lugs. Can you show me the camel brown Epsom you have? This is the look I was thinking of trying:
> 
> View attachment 14192755


Hey Greg,

DM sent.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Jaqesq




----------



## Alex_TA

My Pilot returned to me after a refreshing holiday in his homeland in Switzerland.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

an older one but unpolished


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Movado Zenith El Primero (ca. 1974/75)


----------



## Longjean

2552pc from 1969.


----------



## Nathan356

5277 said:


> an older one but unpolished
> 
> Now that's an EP!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nathan356 said:


> Now that's an EP!


No, that's *THE* El Primero!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## 5277

A386 was 49 years in one hand,and now at me.


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleger

What model is this? Very nice.



malern said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

cleger said:


> What model is this? Very nice.


It is the Zenith Elite ultra-thin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback. Bonus for me is my favourite chronograph movement housed in a beautiful bronze case, a favourite metal:









Have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith A271 (1969)


----------



## Hertsman

I'm wearing a Zenith I've owned for 45 years although it has spent the last 30 odd years in a draw (long story). Now rescued and wound up it still works perfectly, but I know absolutely nothing about it.














The number on the back is 959 D 335.

Can anyone enlighten me on its origins.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Good Afternoon

El Primero A782 from 1971 is back after a very slight retouch at the level of precision adjustment that gives zero seconds in advance or delay

Kind regards and good Sunday

Georges


----------



## Cabaiguan

New gray NATO on the CP-2 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

El Primero Fly-Back (405)


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Here is my Zenith


----------



## Brisman

Unique Ceramic El Primero Skeleton Tourbillon


----------



## Maddog1970

Wrist candy today, with my gorgeous bronze type 20.......wearing a custom Dr Phil


----------



## MrDagon007

This has been a while, one of my 3 favourite vintage watches:


----------



## Brisman

Vintage Espada Chrono, Mk II.


----------



## Cybotron

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

C. 1962 cal 40-T


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Ruffryder

410


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305

What to wear tonight? Decisions decisions...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You've got *TWO* of them?!! Both on strap? Whatever for?

Well, it's your cash, of course. However, if you get tired of one of them and need more space in your watch box, you can alway send one to me.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## transporter305

Hartmut Richter said:


> You've got *TWO* of them?!! Both on strap? Whatever for?
> 
> Well, it's your cash, of course. However, if you get tired of one of them and need more space in your watch box, you can alway send one to me.....!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That's the plan, Hartmut!)) The watch with the darker patinaed strap is the one I bought used about a year ago. Year later decided this model is a keeper for me and sourced the brand new piece(lighter strap). So the first one will be sold soon.


----------



## imagaspasser

My first Zenith El Primero!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Lukebor

iPX


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Picture taken two days ago, but I'm still wearing it, so I guess it counts.


----------



## dmachine

The OG.


----------



## vel525

XXT Grande Date here.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You presumably meant: the O*M*G!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## FelixTheKat

My new baby all dressed down 🙂


----------



## sempervivens

This octogenarian cal 136 (c. 1939).


----------



## Malilis

Vintage late 50'ties .. movement 106-6


----------



## andsan




----------



## 5277

Mark 3


----------



## sempervivens

From the 1930's, when wristwatch chronographs with two pushers had just been invented









Zenith Cal 136


----------



## Malilis

Vintage, late 60'ties, movement 2572


----------



## Lukebor

EP 









iPX


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch, but there should be no possibility of that movement being a Cal. 2572. The 25 stands for 25mm (11.5''') movement diameter, the 7 for the 7th movement in that series - and the 2 for the movement type: three hand watch with centre seconds!

The movement series came in a 25x1 version with subseconds but this stopped at 2541. After that, other movements with subseconds started to be used, e.g. Cal. 2310 ("borrowed" from Movado during the cooperation) and I suspect that this is what you've got there. Any chance of seeing the case back? The model code would help clear up the mystery.

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2310

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Malilis

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watch, but there should be no possibility of that movement being a Cal. 2572. The 25 stands for 25mm (11.5''') movement diameter, the 7 for the 7th movement in that series - and the 2 for the movement type: three hand watch with centre seconds!
> 
> The movement series came in a 25x1 version with subseconds but this stopped at 2541. After that, other movements with subseconds started to be used, e.g. Cal. 2310 ("borrowed" from Movado during the cooperation) and I suspect that this is what you've got there. Any chance of seeing the case back? The model code would help clear up the mystery.
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2310
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hello Hartmut !
You are right of course .. my mistake ! This watch was looked at in this thread "https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/another-zenith-4966921.html"
Movement 2541, you told me at the time ...
Thank you !


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRulez4Ever

Zenith cal 10 1/2 - 2


----------



## jermyzy

Just back from service! Got over 60 hours with full wind!!!


----------



## sempervivens

From the Zenith in the sky,









a Spaceman came to earth in 1969









ref. A 7652 Zenith Defy


----------



## pafke

Anybody knows the reference number of this el primero?


----------



## Malilis

Vintage 70'ties, movement 2572


----------



## jermyzy

pafke said:


> Anybody knows the reference number of this el primero?
> 
> View attachment 14361347


Looks like 03.20416.4061/51.C700


----------



## pafke

@jermyzy

yes it looks like it, i stumbled across that one already, but can not find gold version from that photo, or my eyes are just playing with me, maybe it is same watch but light and camera angle makes it look like gold on black?


----------



## Geology Rocks

ZenithEPWrist by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

nice 1969 reference for the Who is wearing a Zenith today!


----------



## transporter305




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## watches.ist

Defy Classic Skeleton


----------



## Julien Portside

Zenith Pilot Bronze 45mm, 28.800 VpH, house movement. 
I only had it for the wrist shot in store. 
Didn't buy it but really consider to...










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## nuvolablue01

gossler said:


> nice 1969 reference for the Who is wearing a Zenith today!


Wow! Great spot. I guess I was the lucky one to get that post number.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Happy 15th August to all !









Zenith Defy 1969


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wonderful watch! Is that one of three made in steel or one of 50 made in white gold?!

Also: welcome to Watchuseek!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TgeekB

Received in the mail today from across the pond. I have to say it looks even better in person than I thought. My second Zenith (el primero class 4) and very happy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mark2dic

Thank you.Hartmut Richter-san.

It is a useful bulletin board with a lot of information. 
I bought a rare white gold watch, so I posted it.


----------



## Berty234




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the info. If you now buy a Zenith Inventor with the new oscillator technique as well, you will be envied here for two of the most desirable modern Zeniths you can get!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## hondowatch2




----------



## Longjean

White HW was not sold in UK, I wonder how many white dialed ones were made.


----------



## transporter305

Congratulations. Wear it in good health:-!


----------



## sempervivens

Longjean said:


> White HW was not sold in UK, I wonder how many white dialed ones were made.


Very nice, but why do you think it was not sold in the UK?


----------



## tweaked2

My most accurate mechanical watch. +/- <1s per day.


----------



## Longjean

sempervivens said:


> Very nice, but why do you think it was not sold in the UK?


Some time ago when I read your original post about the PRIME/HW I made a mental note that in post #39 that the white dial was never in the UK catalogue. below)

Perhaps I am wrong but I have been looking for one with original papers for a while but I have never seen a HW for sale with a UK dealer paperwork. I have seen plenty from continental Europe and the US but never from the UK. There is a comment in an advert somewhere that white dials are not available in the UK
but MAY be available on special order.

Mine was originally sold in Germany.

sempervivens's Avatar

Join Date
Sep 2006
Posts
4,141

Re: Zenith El Primero HW + Zenith Prime + cal. 420

Thanks to forum members Veritas and Gombrich, here is some additional catalogue information about the Zenith El Primero HW (wristwatch):

Zenith UK catalogues from September 2000 and July 2001 both feature the El Primero HW.
(another dated January 2000 doesn't show the HW).
The UK catalogues only show the black dial model in both strap and bracelet versions.

September 2000 prices are:
01.500.420/24 £1485
02.500.420/24 £1655

July 2001 prices are:
01.500.420/24 £1595
02.500.420/24 £1750

A French version of "The Collection" (2001 catalog) has the following four models featured.(Black and white dials)


----------



## sempervivens

Thanks for reminding and enlightening me! 

As for how many white/black dials were made, I haven't seen that information anywhere.

Iit looks good on that mesh bracelet!


----------



## Longjean

Thanks, I stole the inspiration from “ansan” . I have always liked that angled mesh bracelet that he posts. (#1953)


----------



## mcn_87

Tuesday is a Zenith day


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## transporter305




----------



## carlhaluss

I'm speechless. When I was at my AD today, was told they got in an A384 Revival, and asked if I would like to see it. When the box was opened, I couldn't believe my eyes. I was disheartened earlier, when Zenith announced the A386 Revival was very limited in number and also only in precious metal. Needless to say, I am no longer disappointed! I have longed for a watch with a cushion case for a long time, never found the one that I thought looked right, or that I could pull off. When I put this on my wrist, that was it! I will add more pics and review later:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bodymassage

Wearing my 1956 Zenith small seconds


----------



## dredzz

EP Rainbow


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tantric




----------



## capnben

Zenith Defy Classic Two Tone in tha house!!


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


>


Congrats on a new toy! So how many El Primeros are in your stable now?


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Congrats on a new toy! So how many El Primeros are in your stable now?


Thank You! Now there are 3: Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Bronze Flyback, Pilot Big Date Special, and this A384 Revival. This one is not only my favorite Zenith, but it has immediately become my favorite watch. It is indescribable until you really see it in real life.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

capnben said:


> Zenith Defy Classic Two Tone in tha house!!


This is stunning! I have seen it at my AD, both in Two Tone and all stainless steel. The gold looks sooooo beautiful and rich with the titanium. One of the few skeleton type watches I have liked, and I love seeing that date wheel. The bracelet is such a work of art, it is amazing that it does not get more attention. The craftsmanship on it, and the whole watch, is incredible. I think overall that Zenith gets nowhere near the attention is deserves.

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## capnben

carlhaluss said:


> This is stunning! I have seen it at my AD, both in Two Tone and all stainless steel. The gold looks sooooo beautiful and rich with the titanium. One of the few skeleton type watches I have liked, and I love seeing that date wheel. The bracelet is such a work of art, it is amazing that it does not get more attention. The craftsmanship on it, and the whole watch, is incredible. I think overall that Zenith gets nowhere near the attention is deserves.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks! I've wanted one of the open worked Defy watches for a while but the legibility of the all titanium one has kept me at bay. When Zenith announced this one I knew I had to have it. I traded my two tone Datejust for it and don't regret it one bit! All the things you mentioned... it is amazing!!

Take care,

Ben


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Nihil sleighride

Longjean said:


> Some time ago when I read your original post about the PRIME/HW I made a mental note that in post #39 that the white dial was never in the UK catalogue. below)
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong but I have been looking for one with original papers for a while but I have never seen a HW for sale with a UK dealer paperwork. I have seen plenty from continental Europe and the US but never from the UK. There is a comment in an advert somewhere that white dials are not available in the UK
> but MAY be available on special order.
> 
> Mine was originally sold in Germany.
> 
> sempervivens's Avatar
> 
> Join Date
> Sep 2006
> Posts
> 4,141
> 
> Re: Zenith El Primero HW + Zenith Prime + cal. 420
> 
> Thanks to forum members Veritas and Gombrich, here is some additional catalogue information about the Zenith El Primero HW (wristwatch):
> 
> Zenith UK catalogues from September 2000 and July 2001 both feature the El Primero HW.
> (another dated January 2000 doesn't show the HW).
> The UK catalogues only show the black dial model in both strap and bracelet versions.
> 
> September 2000 prices are:
> 01.500.420/24 £1485
> 02.500.420/24 £1655
> 
> July 2001 prices are:
> 01.500.420/24 £1595
> 02.500.420/24 £1750
> 
> A French version of "The Collection" (2001 catalog) has the following four models featured.(Black and white dials)


Mine was originally sold at the Tag Heuer shop at Bicester back in 2008 according to the warranty card.


----------



## Kfordice

Here's mine!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith El Primero Big Date Special







Enjoy your weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Julien Portside

Zenith are not originally a pilot watches brand but you have to agree that their pilots are amazing...










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith El Primero Big Date Special
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hey Mr Hi-Beat(that's your new name from now on:-d)! I thought there were only 2 options for this model - SS mesh or Leather on deployant. This look like Panerai style buckle. Did you replace the original or that's how it was sold to you?


----------



## Longjean

Julien Portside said:


> Zenith are not originally a pilot watches brand but you have to agree that their pilots are amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> &#55349;&#56848;&#55349;&#56879;&#55349;&#56884;&#55349;&#56885;&#55349;&#56866;&#55349;&#56872;&#55349;&#56883;&#55349;&#56866;&#55349;&#56878; @&#55349;&#56875;&#55349;&#56886;&#55349;&#56877;&#55349;&#56874;&#55349;&#56870;&#55349;&#56879;.&#55349;&#56881;&#55349;&#56880;&#55349;&#56883;&#55349;&#56885;&#55349;&#56884;&#55349;&#56874;&#55349;&#56869;&#55349;&#56870;


 Strange that you should say that, Zenith were/are the only company with permission to use "Pilot" on their dials.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Julien Portside

Longjean said:


> Strange that you should say that, Zenith were/are the only company with permission to use "Pilot" on their dials.


Is it? I didn't know that. 
Actually after thinking El Primero is a Pilot watch !!!
It's my mistake.

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> Hey Mr Hi-Beat(that's your new name from now on:-d)! I thought there were only 2 options for this model - SS mesh or Leather on deployant. This look like Panerai style buckle. Did you replace the original or that's how it was sold to you?


Hi There! Thanks for noticing and asking. The strap is the original that comes on the deployant. I found the deployant awkward (or maybe me is the awkward one!:-d). Very thick as well. If I adjusted it, so that it wasn't too loose, part of it would dig into my wrist at the edge. I decided to go to the AD and look at some other strap options. While I was there, one of the watchmakers told me that I could just remove the deployant and replace it with a tang buckle. How convenient is that !? So, I took the tang buckle off my Pilot Cronomentro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback, and put it on the strap. Perfect fit! So, I ordered another tang buckle for the Flyback. It is actually a titanium buckle, they don't make it in stainless steel, but it looks good anyway. And now I can finally wear the Big Date Special comfortably!

Here's the buckle on the Cronometro:


----------



## ralfoto




----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> Hi There! Thanks for noticing and asking. The strap is the original that comes on the deployant. I found the deployant awkward (or maybe me is the awkward one!:-d). Very thick as well. If I adjusted it, so that it wasn't too loose, part of it would dig into my wrist at the edge. I decided to go to the AD and look at some other strap options. While I was there, one of the watchmakers told me that I could just remove the deployant and replace it with a tang buckle. How convenient is that !? So, I took the tang buckle off my Pilot Cronomentro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback, and put it on the strap. Perfect fit! So, I ordered another tang buckle for the Flyback. It is actually a titanium buckle, they don't make it in stainless steel, but it looks good anyway. And now I can finally wear the Big Date Special comfortably!


I like the deployants on both of my Zeniths, but got this buckle also >>>









Another option for your databaseb-)


----------



## ralfoto

today..made for the forum


----------



## LodeRunner

50th Anniv LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Bronze Pilot


----------



## Mirabello1

Strap change


----------



## mark2dic

Mark.W said:


> 50th Anniv LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










I also changed the strap. I was surprised because it was the same color. It 's a really great watch.


----------



## GmtMasterIII

My ChronoMaster I purchased a few weeks ago from a WUS member. Love this watch. Love the dial depth and complexity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Driving


----------



## moyrules

Still in love with this ElPrimero from the 80s

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## gaurdianarc

moyrules said:


> Still in love with this ElPrimero from the 80s
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow that's amazing what's the reference? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Mirabello1

New strap, Burnt Chestnut


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

gaurdianarc said:


> Wow that's amazing what's the reference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm still thinking wow every time I put it on my wrist. Reference is 95.0105.418










Only 270 pieces was made.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

What an amazing work from Mr Porter and Banford creating this limited edition!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## homey4uk

I wasn't really wearing it today (yet) but I'm pretending I was! I would wear it more often if it was bigger than 38mm. Insert sad face. Just like I'd wear my DateJust if it weren't 36mm. How do y'all get over wearing a 45mm watch one day and then a 36mm the next? It just looks so small.....help!


----------



## vchau76

My new El Primero A384 Revival. I really am loving this watch. The proportions are perfect and it is such a cool watch. So different than rest of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen 5616

moyrules said:


> What an amazing work from Mr Porter and Banford creating this limited edition!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Mint watch - never seen one of those before!


----------



## Stephen 5616

gaurdianarc said:


> moyrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in love with this ElPrimero from the 80s
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's amazing what's the reference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is a very very good looking watch, congratulations!


----------



## Upstater

- Taking this baby out for a spin today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen 5616

Upstater said:


> - Taking this baby out for a spin today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super hairy wrists bro but nice watch!


----------



## Stephen 5616

That's a Zenith El primero rainbow flyback ref 01.0480.405 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Alex_TA

Good night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Alex_TA said:


> Good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers from my new one! +0.3 s/day


----------



## RBCarson

I’m new to the forum. Just picked up this black dial El Primero Chronograph, Ref. 03.2040.400/21.C496. I haven’t seen much of this particular piece out there “in the wild” but I’m really loving it! Swapped out the factory black strap in favor of this brown horned- backed alligator. Whatcha all think? Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Upstater

Stephen 5616 said:


> Super hairy wrists bro but nice watch! That's a Zenith El primero rainbow flyback ref 01.0480.405 if I'm not mistaken?


 Haha close! It's an 01/02.0480.405, 2001 model I think. Sadly I picked it up from the original owner who lost the leather strap and clasp. I hear Hirsch makes a similar one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

El Primero A384 Revival on custom strap. I'm really loving this watch. It has a very unique design and wears very nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

I roll with a vintage...as most of the time.


----------



## ayuboi86

Defy Skeleton


----------



## moyrules

Lot of time on the wrist!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nuvolablue01

Not today, but earlier in the week.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aznseank

just bought a dbuckle from another member here! My fav. dress watch. Beats IWC portuguese and Chronoswiss sirius on any day!


----------



## GmtMasterIII

Back on again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## dlack

Zenith El Primero Pilot Chrono on OEM Alligator


----------



## carlhaluss

Vancouver BC: 60F, partly cloudy, bit of a breeze for perfect early Fall day 



Sorry pic heavy. Haven't worn this for a couple of weeks, on loan to a good friend:













Cheers,
Carl


----------



## sempervivens

For the first time in many years I can almost pretend I'm wearing a new watch 









Vintage Zenith A384 (1969)

























And it has the original bracelet...


----------



## carlhaluss

sempervivens said:


> For the first time in many years I can almost pretend I'm wearing a new watch
> 
> View attachment 14512607
> 
> 
> Vintage Zenith A384 (1969)
> 
> View attachment 14512609
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512613
> 
> 
> And it has the original bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 14512615
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512617
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512619


Wow! Great pics. Super looking watch! Maybe even better than a new watch?

Cheers and Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## sempervivens

These pictures can also be used to 'find the differences' between the original A384 and the new dial ;-)


----------



## Longjean

Older but not yet vintage.


----------



## moyrules

sempervivens said:


> For the first time in many years I can almost pretend I'm wearing a new watch
> 
> View attachment 14512607
> 
> 
> Vintage Zenith A384 (1969)
> 
> View attachment 14512609
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512613
> 
> 
> And it has the original bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 14512615
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512617
> 
> 
> View attachment 14512619


Simply amazing ... I am shocked about the condition and nice looking. Take my name if somewhere in the future you decide to sell it

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

This was on my wrist all the day long









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

moyrules said:


> This was on my wrist all the day long
> 
> View attachment 14523477
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nice watch, but those driving gloves are spectacular!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralfoto

what are you driving....an ALFA


----------



## moyrules

vchau76 said:


> Nice watch, but those driving gloves are spectacular!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I ayeres used gloves, now I used every time I take the car ... it is not only for racing, not only for pictures, it's comfort!!

Testing it is around 50-70 usd to buy a new ones with good quality, comfort and skin sensation

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

ralfoto said:


> what are you driving....an ALFA


It is a BMW 7 series ... with around 55.000 km per year, it's a diesel 3.0 litre engine with 313hp ... enough for travel with comfort and minimum consumption

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

moyrules said:


> This was on my wrist all the day long
> 
> View attachment 14523477


Excellent De Luca I, another model that deserves a revival, but perhaps we will have to wait another twenty years for that as well.


----------



## vchau76

Zenith A384 Revival with new custom rallye racing strap that just came in yesterday.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's a good looking combination! The two go well together.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

vchau76 said:


> Zenith A384 Revival with new custom rallye racing strap that just came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I am reluctant to change the beautiful strap that the A384 is fitted with, I must admit that Rallye strap looks really good and, of course, very appropriate!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305




----------



## LodeRunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Pics a few days old, but wearing this Zenith A384 on this beautiful Fall day:


----------



## dredzz

View attachment yg.jpg


----------



## transporter305

First World problems... which strap?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

For me: bracelet in summer, strap in winter. But then, I sweat easily and I live in the northern hemisphere.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## moyrules

transporter305 said:


> First World problems... which strap?
> 
> View attachment 14553365


Leather, with out any doubt!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

Risky combination?









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dlack

Pilot Chrono and Milanese Bracelet Combo...Classic!


----------



## transporter305

dlack said:


> Pilot Chrono and Milanese Bracelet Combo...Classic!


21mm lugs, right? Is this the OEM Zenith mesh? If not - which one? Thx!


----------



## transporter305

Hartmut Richter said:


> For me: bracelet in summer, strap in winter. But then, I sweat easily and I live in the northern hemisphere.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I live in subtropics and sweat(average) all year round, but this croc strap is gorgeous and has the rubber backing.



moyrules said:


> Leather, with out any doubt!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I have no imagination, so can't decide until I actually put the watch and strap on my wristb-)

Here's another thing I wanted to try and decided against:















Too thin and although Bulang/JPM is good quality for aftermarket straps, nowhere near the quality of the OEM Zenith.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Hartmut Richter

It looks a little cheap on that watch anyway IMO, possibly because it's so flat - it makes the whole thing look a little bland.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmm..... - the colours do conflict a little with each other. But it will certainly attract more attention!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dlack

transporter305 said:


> 21mm lugs, right? Is this the OEM Zenith mesh? If not - which one? Thx!


Yes, correct. 21mm lugs. But not the Zenith OEM mesh. Rather, a WatchGecko mesh. 2.8mm thick. One of the few mesh you'll find in 21mm. It's called the "Classic" mesh. Suprisingly affordable, fits perfectly, and looks (and feels) very solid, especially for the particular price point. Vollmer also makes one in 21mm, however considerably thinner and more costly, so not a particularly good candidate in my view for a watch case with a 12.3mm thickness. You want a mesh that's at least 2.8mm thick. Currently have on order a custom-built 4mm thick mesh for this Zenith Pilot, by Jurgen of Germany. Will see on arrival how it looks and feels compared to the 2.8mm, following which I'll keep one and sell the other. The 2.8mm thick WatchGecko is a tremendous fit and look for the Zenith, hence my hesitance in ordering a custom 4mm, especially given the price (hundreds), but yielded to temptation...

Can just imagine the purchase price of the Zenith "OEM" mesh that, as far as I know, only comes with the Pilot "Big Date". From pictures, it looks like it's at least 4mm thick. However, not a big fan of its styling, as it's designed to look more like a conventional strap than a bracelet, with pin holes, keepers, etc. Then again, like most things, it's a matter of taste.


----------



## transporter305

dlack said:


> Yes, correct. 21mm lugs. But not the Zenith OEM mesh. Rather, a WatchGecko mesh. 2.8mm thick. One of the few mesh you'll find in 21mm. It's called the "Classic" mesh. Suprisingly affordable, fits perfectly, and looks (and feels) very solid, especially for the particular price point. Vollmer also makes one in 21mm, however considerably thinner and more costly, so not a particularly good candidate in my view for a watch case with a 12.3mm thickness. You want a mesh that's at least 2.8mm thick. Currently have on order a custom-built 4mm thick mesh for this Zenith Pilot, by Jurgen of Germany. Will see on arrival how it looks and feels compared to the 2.8mm, following which I'll keep one and sell the other. The 2.8mm thick WatchGecko is a tremendous fit and look for the Zenith, hence my hesitance in ordering a custom 4mm, especially given the price (hundreds), but yielded to temptation...
> 
> Can just imagine the purchase price of the Zenith "OEM" mesh that, as far as I know, only comes with the Pilot "Big Date". From pictures, it looks like it's at least 4mm thick. However, not a big fan of its styling, as it's designed to look more like a conventional strap than a bracelet, with pin holes, keepers, etc. Then again, like most things, it's a matter of taste.


Thank you for a great explanation! Looks very good on your pictures. When I first got my Big Date I only liked it on the leather. Now, besides the leather, have been wearing it on rubber, nato's and liking the mesh more and more. OEM Zenith can be had for around $650. I think the quality is superior. Please share when you get your custom one from Jurgen(and the price tag). 
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## moyrules

Vintage De Luca Mark I for me today!





















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint




----------



## Nathan356

Testing out the camera on the new iPhone 11 Pro. Works nicely!


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## oso2276

Pilot









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

Stratos today


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Watchuseek Zenith forum! Unfortunately, your picture doesn't show up for me..... :-(

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

My daily Zenith nowadays. A real sleeper! ;-)


----------



## malern

Zenith Elite Ultra Thin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356

EP back on the bracelet...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## fskywalker

moyrules said:


> This was on my wrist all the day long
> 
> View attachment 14523477
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Beauty! What's the reference if that model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1234

How to get one of these someday


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## MDSWATCH

I was wearing one... very briefly!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

1988


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

El Primero 18K


----------



## Hartmut Richter

A beautiful watch! It looks from here like the chrono minute totaliser hand needs adjusting, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## fskywalker

New to me 01.372.400










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Rainbow Monday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Lovely watch! Any idea why the coloration of the lume on the hands doesn't match that on the dial?

I also note that you have now screwed down the pushers again (cf. first photo).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Hartmut Richter said:


> Lovely watch! Any idea why the coloration of the lume on the hands doesn't match that on the dial?
> 
> I also note that you have now screwed down the pushers again (cf. first photo).....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks! Have no idea, probably the hands got replaced at some point. Pushers were indeed unscrewed as was playing with the chrono when got it 

Wearing it today again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Elite









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnuf78

Zenith Ceramic Chronomaster Skeleton with Stone color Panatime strap with grey sharpie on the threads.


----------



## pentsi




----------



## Anton SB

Hi!) My Zenith Bronze)





















Standart style^


----------



## Mr_Pacman




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Anton SB said:


> My hobby is design watch buckles.QUOTE]
> 
> I was going to say: did Zenith release that thing with that buckle or did you get that elsewhere? Question answered.....
> 
> But I must say that, although it looks a little showy, it suits the watch! It does look a little better on the "broad combination", though.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Your picture doesn't show up on my computer, I'm afraid. Could you please fix it? Many thanks.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## fskywalker

01.372.400 on Snoopy Band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gossler

Zenith EP inside


----------



## ralfoto

beautiful FSkyWalker....


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 143 chronograph in 18 K ref. 750 (c. 1951)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

ZENITH PILOT CRONOMETRO TIPO CP-2 FLYBACK BRONZE


----------



## IGotId




----------



## Nathan356

Recently picked up a few new "Supreme" NATOs from Crown and Buckle. Single pass, with nice brushed hardware. I got one to match the blue sub-dial and one to match the gray .


----------



## Longjean

Zenith chronometre cal.133.8


----------



## moyrules

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I once had that one for a very short time. I acted as a go-between between forum member ilia (hasn't logged on for years) and the seller since the latter wasn't willing to send it to the US. It was a nice watch but not quite my cup of tea. I wonder whether ilia is still around and whether he still has the watch.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## moyrules

Hartmut Richter said:


> I once had that one for a very short time. I acted as a go-between between forum member ilia (hasn't logged on for years) and the seller since the latter wasn't willing to send it to the US. It was a nice watch but not quite my cup of tea. I wonder whether ilia is still around and whether he still has the watch.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


For me, it's one of my favorites Zenith chronographs.

Single defect in my opinion is low legibility, with so many things on the dial ... but at the same time, is part of its design.

Zenit made not much more than 200 pieces, in titanium with a recognizable case and amazing look of the bracelet, very close to "integrated case-bracelet", it is extremely comfortable, and in my opinion, a design to take it to the future as a limited series.

I am looking to add the other version, black dial with red acents.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Rainbow Fly-Back


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russell Timmerman

My new Zenith Defy at work.


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## design-of-the-times

Cal 71


----------



## Upstater

Out of the box!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A384. Outstanding revival model. Even at 37mm has great wrist presence.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## mercurynfo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A3645 cal 2562 PC (1970)









(sorry I didn't set the date)


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Class 4 El Primero 02.0500.400


----------



## moyrules

Victorius

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful watch! Never fails to impress, how much effort Zenith puts into their date windows. They normally don't interfere with key dial elements, and they even manage to put the markers on the edge!


----------



## moyrules

Port Royal today

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ralfoto

Well after 3 months away for a full service got back my Flyback.....feels great......and am excited to have it! Thanks to Kelly Hunter, master watch service person for getting it all sorted out....


----------



## mercurynfo

ralfoto said:


> Well after 3 months away for a full service got back my Flyback.....feels great......and am excited to have it! Thanks to Kelly Hunter, master watch service person for getting it all sorted out....
> View attachment 14722403


Good to see it back on your wrist. Be sure to post again once you have the leather strap on (winter months are perfect for it).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

IGotId said:


> View attachment 14678131


Damn you lol. I was trying to get over this one and using the uncomfortable buckle as excuse.....but man this photo moved it back up!!!


----------



## ralfoto

will do....looking forward to it on leather in the next weeks.....happy holidays to all


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

moyrules said:


> Port Royal today


Excellent watch with lovely satin tones!


----------



## Lukebor

Merry Christmas!


----------



## moyrules

This was the chosen one for Christmas Eve... (I had to get serious!)










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

End of the year is here, and this is almost the last watch of the year, bought it here in wus



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Sylvester all!


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## probep

Happy New 2020 Year to everyone!

View attachment 14745437


----------



## ataripower

Happy New Year all

20200101_123908 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## dredzz

View attachment EP2.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## aznseank

Zenith 18k captain elite moonphase


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Longjean

One of my best buys, silver dial is perfect


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

It's hard not to enjoy forged carbon!


----------



## EnderW




----------



## Malilis

Hesitating ..! 4 decades of vintage Zenith watches ...

50'ties








60'ties








70'ties








80'ties


----------



## stipebst

El primero today


----------



## carlhaluss

Malilis said:


> Hesitating ..! 4 decades of vintage Zenith watches ...
> 
> 50'ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60'ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70'ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80'ties


Those are all gorgeous! I can see why it would be a difficult choice.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Making my dark, rainy Sunday a little brighter:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yes, very nice watches. Only that the second one ("1960s") is either an inaccurate redial or it's actually from the 1970s - the logo was only introduced in 1972.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ralfoto




----------



## Malilis

Hartmut Richter said:


> Yes, very nice watches. Only that the second one ("1960s") is either an inaccurate redial or it's actually from the 1970s - the logo was only introduced in 1972.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Indeed, when I bought the watch, Sempervivens and yourself came to the conclusion that the watch was from the 60'ties (ref.number) with a redial ..hence I do consider it to be from the 60'ties (in order to have my 4 decades watches !! -


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for reminding me. It obviously goes to show that there are too many watches on this forum for me to remember them all.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Wearing the C.01 again!


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Wearing the C.01 again!
View attachment 14778117


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bogdanco

by far my favourite watch out of my 3 watches


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erikesp




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

Have a great Friday watch fans! I am wearing my vintage Zenith A3642 cal 2552PC circa 1969 on the original Gay Freres ladder bracelet. ;-)


----------



## Eclectic Taste

Defy Classic Skeleton on Blue Shark skin strap by BOB, 22mm, from waccex.


----------



## probep

Malilis said:


> Hesitating ..! 4 decades of vintage Zenith watches ...
> 
> 60'ties


I think it's from the 1970s.


----------



## FNTC

Wearing my recent purchase an Elite Chronograph Classic


----------



## nuvolablue01

Zenith Class Elite 37mm









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Barge

Fresh from the spa.
Zenith Prime 420


----------



## martinzx

Indeed I have, I have been wearing my vintage Zenith Pilot hand-wind circa 1950's today


----------



## fskywalker

El Primero Tuesday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

Good morning Zenith watch fans, I am wearing my vintage Zenith automatic cal 2552PC circa 1969


----------



## gossler




----------



## ralfoto

Ok...special thanks to Mercurynfo......here it is finally on my "new" strap


----------



## ralfoto

and one more.....


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

I am wearing my vintage Zenith Pilot cal 2572PC E, circa 1974


----------



## moyrules

Loving DeLuca Mark I










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

I am wearing my vintage Zenith Defy cal 2552PC circa 1969


----------



## tag34iw

I'm wearing my Zenith Defy - vintage 1970's and inherited from my father who had it from new


----------



## Martin 288

My last acquisition


----------



## sempervivens

My daily beater A386 (which conveniently allows me to keep the other one stored away).









Zenith El Primero A386 second series (1970).


----------



## Homo Sapien X

7.85mm ultra thin. 
It's so underrated,that's why I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

I am wearing my vintage Zenith Respirator X cal 2562PC circa 1972


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

sempervivens said:


> My daily beater A386 (which conveniently allows me to keep the other one stored away).
> 
> Zenith El Primero A386 second series (1970).


Love the patina, beautiful watch!


----------



## sempervivens

SWIMTEXAN said:


> Love the patina, beautiful watch!


Thank you! Although quite obvious in the large close-up, the even patina is actually hardly visible on the wrist.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## carlhaluss

ZENITH PILOT Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback, El Primero, Bronze


----------



## moyrules

Martin 288 said:


> My last acquisition


Amazing!!! One of the first, for sure. Congrats!

What do you think about it? Small review?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

Picture from Monday, and today still on the wrist










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

Have a great Friday folks, I am wearing my vintage Zenith Pilot hand-wind circa 1950's on a new rally type strap!


----------



## ataripower

HAGW all

20200131_094735 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## red1108nyc

Triple Calender!


----------



## Lowpeak

My A384 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## transporter305

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on this strap. Is it a Zenith strap?


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Me and my humble Elite Ultra Thin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero ref. A788 (1971)


----------



## Acme

This baby keeps me amazed with its accuracy! Beats my COSC Chronomaster easily.
I guess the Milanese bracelet makes it look somewhat less outdatet


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Trying out a new bracelet on the Chronomaster.


----------



## Barge




----------



## marcusjchid

T Open









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## fskywalker

transporter305 said:


> Looks great on this strap. Is it a Zenith strap?


Yes it is! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Zenith Tri-color Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

Greetings Zenith watch fans, I am wearing my vintage Zenith Quartz circa 1970's


----------



## FBPB




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

I a wearing my vintage Zenith automatic cal 2552 PC circa 1969


----------



## Longjean

Just back from service without polishing.


----------



## DCWatchCollector

Zenith Rainbow. Love this thing


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 bronze......


----------



## moyrules

Last added to the El Primero collection










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I just got this on Saturday. Zenith Pilot Big Date Special. NOS, I feel lucky since its very hard to find this model unused.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations! I used to love that watch better than all other pilot chronographs. Now that the newer range with cathedral hands and even more lume are out, I am less sure. Still, if you want a pilot chrono with date, this one is almost impossible to beat!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## gossler

Hartmut Richter said:


> Congratulations! I used to love that watch better than all other pilot chronographs. Now that the newer range with cathedral hands and even more lume are out, I am less sure. Still, if you want a pilot chrono with date, this one is almost impossible to beat!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks!!, I agree with you, I am not into the current Pilot design, and don't really like the cathedral hands at all.


----------



## Cabaiguan

CP-2 Reissue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

el Primero


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moyrules

Ready to go, amazing dial










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

A vintage Zenith Defy cal 2562 PC circa 1972, with an aftermarket bracelet. Affectionately known as the 'Spaceman' named by I believe 'sempervivens'


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

My new to me Zenith Prime


----------



## Partizan555

make me happy today


----------



## gossler

After a year of ownership, Im still amazed bu this watch. It is by far my favorite out of my collection.


----------



## sempervivens

Catching some raindrops on a rainy Sunday with my grey El Primero









Zenith Ref. 01.0210.415 c. 1974


----------



## moyrules

Sub sea in the first part of the day ...










Rainbow in the second ...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Started with a different pilot this morning, switched to my type 20 for the afternoon....


----------



## Haf

Port Royal V


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryanpenal0sa




----------



## dmukherjee18

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Droolworthy photo...my next year's buy hopefully.


----------



## Tony A.H

gossler said:


> I just got this on Saturday. Zenith Pilot Big Date Special. NOS, I feel lucky since its very hard to find this model unused.


Gorgeous Model. love the big Date b-) :-!.
congratulations. wear it in good health.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback Bronze. I was just checking out the Zenith website, and it seems like this model, along with the aged steel version, is no longer. Not exactly a surprise, as I realize this was not a hugely popular model. Nevertheless, still a favorite of mine:


----------



## Homo Sapien X

carlhaluss said:


> Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback Bronze. I was just checking out the Zenith website, and it seems like this model, along with the aged steel version, is no longer. Not exactly a surprise, as I realize this was not a hugely popular model. Nevertheless, still a favorite of mine:


Amazing shots ! What a gorgeous Zenith EP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryanpenal0sa




----------



## nuvolablue01

Not quite on the wrist...








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## Natsume

ehi guys, do any if you have a chronomaster el primero 38mm and a 7/7.5 inch wrist? how does it feel? can anybody post a pic of it? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Pretty fun picture









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Natsume said:


> ehi guys, do any if you have a chronomaster el primero 38mm and a 7/7.5 inch wrist? how does it feel? can anybody post a pic of it?











Perfect if you ask me.

Extra pic, flat from above:


----------



## carlhaluss

**** Sapien X said:


> Amazing shots ! What a gorgeous Zenith EP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You! Glad I got it when I did last year, as it is now discontinued model.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

nuvolablue01 said:


> Not quite on the wrist...
> View attachment 14921321
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Very underrated. It has never failed to put a smile on my face every time it's on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good morning everyone,

Fly-Back today, an awesome watch!
Together with the Lunar Pilot.

Best regards.


----------



## martinzx

A vintage Zenith Defy automatic, cal 2572 PC, circa 1976


----------



## Mach68

My first Zenith - Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback (Aged Steel):


----------



## moyrules

Traveling around with CP-2 Cronometro










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mach68

moyrules said:


> Traveling around with CP-2 Cronometro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Great travel companion! I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my first Zenith!


----------



## daghoi

I usually do not post around here, but happy to contribute today:


----------



## moyrules

Lovely Panda

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh

EP38









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler




----------



## transporter305

gossler said:


>


Thank you for the reminder, got to wear mine))


----------



## abd26

philskywalker said:


> my fav watch... hands down


That's incredible.


----------



## transporter305

El Primero Tuesday!


----------



## gossler

mrtrinh said:


> EP38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


High five, Zenith EP and an Acura


----------



## mrtrinh

gossler said:


> High five, Zenith EP and an Acura


Good taste in cars and watches! RDX??

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Getting ready to grill on this beautiful evening. You know, besides the economy collapsing and the whole global pandemic thing.


----------



## gossler

mrtrinh said:


> Good taste in cars and watches! RDX??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yeah! First Acura for me


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Zenith Prime









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moyrules

Cover girl revival



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Evening switch to EP 38 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martinzx

Greetings Zenith watch fans, I am wearing my vintage Zenith Pilot, cal 2572PC-E, circa 1974


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Goodness me! - I didn't know that the "Pilot" range survived to the mid-70s! Nice watch!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## moyrules

Cover girl with detailed lume and brushed dial.

Have a nice weekend!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Superb reproduction


----------



## joaot




----------



## Homo Sapien X

moyrules said:


> Cover girl with detailed lume and brushed dial.
> 
> Have a nice weekend!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very trendy and attractive El Primero. Your shots are just spot on !!! Two thumbs up !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenithconnoisseur

Zenith Defy Cassaforte del Tempo


----------



## fskywalker

Zenith Rainbow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moyrules

Here two friends










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

My choice for the Apocalypse: a real MadMax Zenith from 1945!

The cal 12.4-p-6 runs flawlessly and keeps good time. This beat-up little fella still wants to live!


----------



## sempervivens

Funny, this is very similar to my 1945 Sporto, yet with some small differences. Is yours a Sporto too? It should say so inside the caseback.









Early Zenith Sporto ca. 1945/46. (The 'Zenith Sporto script' has all but disappeared, only visible with a loupe). And yes, it keeps very good time.


----------



## bogdanco

took the bracelet off and put a leather strap from Bulang & Sons - it makes the watch feel even smaller. stay safe everyone


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

sempervivens said:


> Funny, this is very similar to my 1945 Sporto, yet with some small differences. Is yours a Sporto too? It should say so inside the caseback.
> 
> View attachment 14990717
> 
> 
> Early Zenith Sporto ca. 1945/46. (The 'Zenith Sporto script' has all but disappeared, only visible with a loupe). And yes, it keeps very good time.


Exactly the same vintage! Mine is an early Sporto too! The script is barely legible on the dial, but visible.


----------



## sempervivens

And yet there are some differences  The size of the subdial, and consequently the 6 and 7...



Acme said:


> Exactly the same vintage! Mine is an early Sporto too! The script is barely legible on the dial, but visible.


----------



## Acme

sempervivens said:


> And yet there are some differences  The size of the subdial, and consequently the 6 and 7...


Is your watch a cal 12.4-p-6 too? Pretty rare caliber, most of them are Sportos and military watches.


----------



## sempervivens

Yes it is.









According to Rössler only 18.000 were made of this caliber with incabloc and small seconds.


----------



## Acme

sempervivens said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> According to Rössler only 18.000 were made of this caliber with incabloc and small seconds.











Other sources claim this to be one of the rarest incarnation of the 12.4 family with only 3600 pieces ever produced.


----------



## probep

Acme said:


> Other sources claim this to be one of the rarest incarnation of the 12.4 family with only 3600 pieces ever produced.


I doubt it. As far as I know Zenith produced a great number of wristwatches for the German army during WW2. All they had 12-4-p-6 movements.


----------



## Acme

probep said:


> I doubt it. As far as I know Zenith produced a great number of wristwatches for the German army during WW2. All they had 12-4-p-6 movements.


Most of them were 12.4-6, that's more common. 'P' stands for the beveleld movement edge, '6' means shock proofing (a must in military watches).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/my-12-4-p-6-zenith-sporto-340251.html


----------



## probep

Acme said:


> Most of them were 12.4-6, that's more common. 'P' stands for the beveleld movement edge, '6' means shock proofing (a must in military watches).
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/my-12-4-p-6-zenith-sporto-340251.html


Thank you!


----------



## probep

April 1st, Wednesday: Coronavirus quarantine and damn snowfall


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think the snowfall must be the April Fool's Joke in that.....! You're standing in front of a huge picture! ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## probep

Hartmut Richter said:


> I think the snowfall must be the April Fool's Joke in that.....! You're standing in front of a huge picture! ;-)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you. Yes, it looks like a joke. But it is not a joke.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Zenith 2000 with calibre 135 from approx 1962


----------



## Acme

mattiascollin said:


> Zenith 2000 with calibre 135 from approx 1962


Mine says hello!

Amazingly accurate movement, not inferior to "chronometre" signed versions!

(very interestingly Yours is approx 5 years older than mine, with the same looks!)


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Thanks for sharing! Wonderful to see another one of the same model; they are not that common. Cheers!


----------



## Acme

mattiascollin said:


> Thanks for sharing! Wonderful to see another one of the same model; they are not that common. Cheers!


My pleasure! cal 135 is a true Holy Grail for all Zenith fans!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

El Primero Clipper from 1989


----------



## moyrules

Not today, but staying in home, not much opportunities to wear a watch










New addition to the Zenith family, A277 in pristine condition

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## probep

moyrules said:


> Not today, but staying in home, not much opportunities to wear a watch
> 
> New addition to the Zenith family, A277 in pristine condition


Fantastic collection!


----------



## Zenithconnoisseur

moyrules said:


> Not today, but staying in home, not much opportunities to wear a watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New addition to the Zenith family, A277 in pristine condition
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Amazing watch !

Sent from my BV9500Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Missed to quote!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Acme said:


> My pleasure! cal 135 is a true Holy Grail for all Zenith fans!
> 
> View attachment 15001051


That's a wonderful example! Does it have the first generation gold plated movement?


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

El Primero Defy from 1988. One of 340 made.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Early Zenith Rainbow El Primero (1992/1993), one of the first models to use luminova.


----------



## airscrew

Early Zenith Rainbow El Primero also in here!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

moyrules said:


> Not today, but staying in home, not much opportunities to wear a watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New addition to the Zenith family, A277 in pristine condition
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Beautiful! Is that a Gay Frères ladder link?


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

El Primero from ca 1991. Unusual reference 06.0210.400 in gold with solid silver dial and gold indices and hands.


----------



## moyrules

mattiascollin said:


> Beautiful! Is that a Gay Frères ladder link?


Thanks! Yes, it is a GF bracelet

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

mattiascollin said:


> That's a wonderful example! Does it have the first generation gold plated movement?


Thank You! It's a second gen. from 1954. 37mm case size (unusually large for that era), very rare original dial. The glass case back is custom made, but I have the original too. I hope some day I can find a gold plated MK1 as well.


----------



## Acme

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 15006311
> 
> 
> Early Zenith Rainbow El Primero (1992/1993), one of the first models to use luminova.


One of my favourite Rainbows! Is this the original bracelet? Looks strange to me.


----------



## Acme

airscrew said:


> Early Zenith Rainbow El Primero also in here!


Mine says hello!


----------



## sempervivens

Acme said:


> One of my favourite Rainbows! Is this the original bracelet? Looks strange to me.


No the bracelet is not original. Good fit though.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Wow, it is stunning and great size! Where did you get the custom glass back? I would really like to get one for my third generation Zenith 2000 that says hello!


----------



## Acme

mattiascollin said:


> Wow, it is stunning and great size! Where did you get the custom glass back? I would really like to get one for my third generation Zenith 2000 that says hello!


Thanks for all the pics!
I had the snap-on glass caseback made by my local watchmaker. The Zenith 2000 has screw-down caseback, that's more complicated, but I think it is worth it! One can always find a little time to admire the beauty of the movement!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Acme said:


> mattiascollin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it is stunning and great size! Where did you get the custom glass back? I would really like to get one for my third generation Zenith 2000 that says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the pics!
> I had the snap-on glass caseback made by my local watchmaker. The Zenith 2000 has screw-down caseback, that's more complicated, but I think it is worth it! One can always find a little time to admire the beauty of the movement!
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing! I'll see what my watchmaker can come up with. Would be great to see the stunning movement on a daily basis! I have one more 135 incoming, but that's also a screw down back....


----------



## Acme

mattiascollin said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'll see what my watchmaker can come up with. Would be great to see the stunning movement on a daily basis! I have one more 135 incoming, but that's also a screw down back....


We will be happy to see some pics of that too!

In the meantime another handwound beauty got some wrist-time: 146 HP from 1990 (NOS movements from the '70s were used as there was no handwound chronograph caliber available at that time - cal 420 was in introduced several years later).


----------



## moyrules

This was on my wrist today










A386 Revival in rose gold, nice look I think

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

1969


----------



## Barge

Prime 420


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Respirator x (cal 2562 PC) 1970.


----------



## DavidKIT

Just purchased this week and have been nothing but happy with it.


----------



## UofRSpider

I really like the rotating bezel. Happy Easter!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Since two weeks Zenith Defy cushion case


----------



## Barge




----------



## moyrules

Cover girl revisited



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## airscrew

Today A3651.


----------



## FishTime

Earlier today...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith respirator ref. A769x (1971/72)


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## drumcairn

1970's Zenith Autosport


----------



## JustAbe

* 
Captain Chronograph























*


----------



## WTSP

JustAbe said:


> *
> Captain Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 15058787
> 
> 
> View attachment 15058783
> 
> 
> View attachment 15058791
> *


Oooo, the Red Primero. I really wanted one of those for a while, but I don't think I'll ever find one.


----------



## JustAbe

WTSP said:


> Oooo, the Red Primero. I really wanted one of those for a while, but I don't think I'll ever find one.


Thank you @WTSP, Sir!! Appreciate the kind words, will show the BLUE PRIMERO tomorrow!! :-!


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## JustAbe

* 
Blue Captain Chronograph

























*


----------



## WTSP

Well look at that. You've got both! That's pretty cool. I especially like the red one, but the blue is great as well. It's funny how Zenith decided to do this small subtle thing with the colour scheme for the Captain models and made these unique pieces. I think there's a Red Primero Chronomaster as well, but the Captain was the original.

Edit. The Chronomaster version is an "El Primero Red 36,000 VPH", making the Captain the only Red Primero.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada,
This was my dad's watch, so probably late 60's or 70's? Anybody know about it?


----------



## JustAbe

WTSP said:


> Well look at that. You've got both! That's pretty cool. I especially like the red one, but the blue is great as well. It's funny how Zenith decided to do this small subtle thing with the colour scheme for the Captain models and made these unique pieces. I think there's a Red Primero Chronomaster as well, but the Captain was the original.
> 
> Edit. The Chronomaster version is an "El Primero Red 36,000 VPH", making the Captain the only Red Primero.


*I totally agree @WTSP!!! Thank you for the kind words!! I bought the Blue immediately when it came out, but the Red is another story. I was picky with the numbers (x/500) at the AD when it came out and missed it, and it took me 5 years to accidentally find it at a hotel tiny Tiffany store in Istanbul, after completely giving up on finding BNIB at ADs around the world and on the net. I will never forget the hunt. Got it at half price after 1 hour of looking at all their latest models and then proclaimed that they were too expensive and settling on the old unsold RED PRIMERO!!!! I would have payed double if he asked. ;-)*


----------



## abd26

Getting me to the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

The best vaccine for Covid 19, is to always wear a respirator.









Zenith respirator ref. P763x (1969)


----------



## drumcairn

sempervivens said:


> The best vaccine for Covid 19, is to always wear a respirator.
> 
> View attachment 15064547
> 
> 
> Zenith respirator ref. P763x (1969)


Excellent idea - heres mine. A 'franken' I'm afraid but bought it cheaply, with eyes open and just because I liked the look of it so much with the contrasting black/gold/steel! Just a shame they didn't get the 'automatic' properly centred....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks rather weird! It has a typical 1970s look but could be even later than that. Is it quartz? And what are the numbers on the case back?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## moyrules

Red gold A386

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JordanMW

Just got this beauty last week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

sempervivens said:


> The best vaccine for Covid 19, is to always wear a respirator.
> 
> View attachment 15064547
> 
> 
> Zenith respirator ref. P763x (1969)


 I am taking no chances either.
With the double "T"


----------



## drumcairn




----------



## drumcairn

Its a 70s day!


----------



## sharpq

Given’ the Rainbow some time


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## airscrew

Rainbow also in here!


----------



## Longjean

Just returned from a 5 mile walk, time for a coffee.

Bumpers are not the most efficient winders but it should be fully wound now.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Stay safe









Zenith respirator ref. A7699 cal 2562 PC (1971)


----------



## sharpq

Same Zenith Rainbow, rockin' the Bund strap today!


----------



## Irf

Zenith Grand Date Moonphase today. Really need to get w rubber strap to dress this down a bit:


----------



## vtknight

First I want to say I am really digging this community! Zenith is simply my brand. With three Zenith and one on the way - with one additional (reverse panda) that I want - it is the largest number of watches from the same brand in my humble collection...Beyond the amazing modern watches, I am also stoked to see so many Rainbows and other late 80's to 1999 watches being shown...I am drawn to the now legendary caliber 400 that powered the Rolex Daytona during that now famous 12 year run.

Today I am wearing my newest Zenith acquisition - which I have not stopped wearing since getting it this past Thursday lol. 

Mark IV De Luca technically pre-Rainbow, but this example was around as some of the first Rainbows were introduced. My first legit, no-colour panda. For the dollar - I do not know where or what brand with Zenith's horological significance - that you can get a panda (period) especially using a movement that powered a (detuned) Daytona. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mobiliere77

Zenith 135 rose gold


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith respirator ref. A 7633 (1969)


----------



## gossler

Zenith Pilot Big Date. Its not flashy at all, it draws no attention to itself, unlike my Chronomaster Open, which I usually see people staring at. Some times you want to enjoy your watch with out the attention.... this is a perfect peace for that.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowpeak

A384 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Dug this out of the bottom of the pile this morning. Not worn it for a very long time as my wrists were too large for the bracelet (boxes were left in UK when I came here):










Omega and Rolex missed a trick when Zenith decided to sponsor the Red Bull jump when Felix Baumgartner decided to jump from the edge of space. He was wearing this model during the experiment.

Omega could have milked the space theme even further but perhaps they were scared of the experiment going wrong.


----------



## WTSP

Is that te model with the Felix B. engraving on the back or the transparent sapphire?

Also, striking tenth plus flyback, it’s an incredible watch. With the rotating bezel it’s basically a sport chronograph Grande complication! I can’t believe you’d have other watches you’d rather wear than that one.  Unless you needed something more formal day to day of course.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanMW

Sporting my El Primero 21, it's my beloved daily. Amazing watch!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Those Class Elites are such perfect watches. Some of the greatest sleeper models in the watch industry IMHO.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace




----------



## Irf

WTSP said:


> Is that te model with the Felix B. engraving on the back or the transparent sapphire?
> 
> Also, striking tenth plus flyback, it's an incredible watch. With the rotating bezel it's basically a sport chronograph Grande complication! I can't believe you'd have other watches you'd rather wear than that one.  Unless you needed something more formal day to day of course.


This has the display back which I prefer. Hiding that el primero movement should be illegal!


----------



## Zenithconnoisseur

1960ies.









Sent from my BV9500Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Irf said:


> This has the display back which I prefer. Hiding that el primero movement should be illegal!


I totally agree. The display back version lets you see the flyback AND Striking Tenth functions. The engraving is okay, but I'd much rather see the the complications than Felix's face. I should have bought one of those early Stratos models when they first came out.


----------



## Longjean

Dual Time Class this week.


----------



## GMH Watches

A3817. Posted my grail tale about in the Public forum.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Class 4 El Primero (2000) on repro A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## sempervivens

Keep breathing!









Zenith respirator cal 2562 PC ref. P769x (1971)


----------



## Longjean

For the week.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ref G 171 cal 146 DP (1969)


----------



## Acme

Blue (Da-ba-dee da-ba-daa


----------



## BienTown




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

I put this on the day it landed, three days ago.

Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## WTSP

Wow! That’s a fantastic watch. I love the dial and numerals. Never seen this model before, but I imagine it’s some form of Port Royal Elite limited edition. What’s inscribed in the case back?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The details are summarised here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...casion-brazils-500th-anniversary-5204993.html

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## Rdenney

Rick "all this week and last" Denney


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I am afraid tha twith the new forum software and appearance, this thread has now become unmanageable. I will therefore close it. The next person who wants to show his/her watch is welcome to open a new one on the subject. Thanks to everyone who stuck it out for so long!

Hartmut Richter


----------

